# College Football 2014 (GDG)



## Jacob Hawkes

With SEC Media Days almost over with, it's time to get this started. With there be no better place to watch a CFB game, it's probably well worth starting this off about LSU & Death Valley. DV will be louder than ever, & I can't wait for that game in Nov against a certain team. Soooo, enjoy the video. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!

[video]http://vimeo.com/m/89715017[/video]


----------



## Migillicutty

To be the best you have to beat the best. If y'all get by the fighting Satans err, I mean Sabans we'll see ya in the playoff. 

Dallas to Dallas...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n9LH2iwcaOw


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Alabama needs to be concerned about its qb. I think their offense may be lacking.
I think Aggie offense will be good. Hopefully defense will be better. How can it not be? We'll see when SC runs its first wheel route.
How does the SEC network come to us? We have Dish. Will it be included in our fairly basic package or do we have buy more?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Contact them. They have it. It'll be something to purchase separate. I have COX. After ESPN's College Gameday, on CAT they have LSU Gameday starting this year.


----------



## NBHunter

Well, let me be the first to predict an Oregon Duck National Championship in football this year. Must be going to happen because several media sources are saying they will. Plus I read it on the internet, so I'm pretty sure it will come true :razz:


----------



## roseberry

aggies got a better defense this year, bullies got the best qb in the west in prescott, lsu got fournet to tote it, rebs #1 class from 2012 a year older, hogs will be runnin' big 10 style, vandy has a new coach and the booger eaters have the lightning quick nick marshall very relaxed in preseason workouts.

bama will be lucky to win 4 games.


----------



## Migillicutty

Alabama's QB will be better this year than the one they had last year. Bama will thump a&m in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> aggies got a better defense this year, bullies got the best qb in the west in prescott, lsu got fournet to tote it, rebs #1 class from 2012 a year older, hogs will be runnin' big 10 style, vandy has a new coach and the booger eaters have the lightning quick nick marshall very relaxed in preseason workouts.
> 
> bama will be lucky to win 4 games.


In 2016 they open with USC (from the PAC 12) in Cowboy Stadium .


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Come on now, I don't want to get on my favorite website and have to deal with people talking about that school in Tuscaloser. Being a student at the best university in the country, I deal with hearing about the bammers enough. WAR DAMN EAGLE.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Hey Jacob, if you make the trip up to Auburn for the game, let me know! Bring your pup and we'll get some training in that morning. haha


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nick Marshal should be relaxed. Looks like he's going to set out a game or two because of the mj issue.
Roseberry that's a dire prediction for Alabama.
Edit. This kindle tablet has a mind of its own. The first time I typed bama it was changed to Obama. That's as a bad omen as I have ever seen.
Migilicutty That's bold talk. See Roseberry's prediction.


----------



## Eric Fryer

With football, and hunting season.... its the most wonderful time of the year.

GEAUX


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Media picks Bama as league champs. Aggies as almost last in west div.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Nick Marshal should be relaxed. Looks like he's going to set out a game or two because of the mj issue.
> Roseberry that's a dire prediction for Alabama.
> Edit. This kindle tablet has a mind of its own. The first time I typed bama it was changed to Obama. That's as a bad omen as I have ever seen.
> Migilicutty That's bold talk. See Roseberry's prediction.


Well McCallie is sure doing a nice Lou Holtzsh impression with the poor mouthing. Bama will be solid. I also find it ironic that an Aggie is claiming that Bama should be concerned with QB. Bama has won championships with average QBs time and time again. The aggies have won nothing of consequence since pre WWII, not really even the same game back then, and just lost the one player (QB) who made them even relevant and was the main reason they weren't just another .500 team the last couple years. Don't get me wrong I think Sumlin is a good coach and he is recruiting well, but having lived in Texas for several years now I find the Aggie confidence laughable. Win something sometime.


----------



## David McCracken

Wayne Nutt said:


> Media picks Bama as league champs. Aggies as almost last in west div.


They better watch out for the Gamecocks!


----------



## BonMallari

its July and the CFB smack talk has already begun ....you guys are gonna have nothing left in the tank when the season starts..


----------



## Scott R.

SEC east will beat up on each other pretty bad this year. A little less so in the West. Compared to years past I see a down year for the SEC nationally.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> To be the best you have to beat the best. If y'all get by the fighting Satans err, I mean Sabans we'll see ya in the playoff.
> 
> Dallas to Dallas...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n9LH2iwcaOw


LSU will beat the gumps in DV. Period. No questions asked.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

NBHunter said:


> Well, let me be the first to predict an Oregon Duck National Championship in football this year. Must be going to happen because several media sources are saying they will. Plus I read it on the internet, so I'm pretty sure it will come true :razz:


Get back to me when the geeks @ Stanford don't beat your gimmicky team up.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU will beat the gumps in DV. Period. No questions asked.


Confidence, never in short supply in the preseason. Is LSU going with the frosh Harris at QB? Lots of new qbs in the SEC this year. Should be interesting.


----------



## Migillicutty

ptp0007 said:


> WAR DAMN CHICKENS.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> its July and the CFB smack talk has already begun ....you guys are gonna have nothing left in the tank when the season starts..


I have plenty. There's a reason why they compare him to Adrian Peterson.

*Buga Nation.*.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Confidence, never in short supply in the preseason. Is LSU going with the frosh Harris at QB? Lots of new qbs in the SEC this year. Should be interesting.


Absolutely. Brandon Harris.


----------



## road kill

Does LSU have a bunny on their schedule to start the season?????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wisky in Houston. Should be a very physical game.


----------



## Eric Fryer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wisky in Houston. Should be a very physical game.


This game is going to be smash mouth run it down your face from both sides. With the Tigers will eventually pull away from the Badgers, I think it will be a very entertaining game to watch, a great way to start the season.


----------



## IowaBayDog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Get back to me when the geeks @ Stanford don't beat your gimmicky team up.


Living in the heart of both Duck and Beaver country I can tell you that one probably stung a bit!! 

M GO BLUE (Not sure I have great confidence in our QB, hopefully he did some maturing over the winter) Beavers are my local backup.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Tigers/Badgers*



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wisky in Houston. Should be a very physical game.


Jacob, let's pull for a good game. May the best team win.
Must write my 'ole Badger roomie, T. J. MORAN (Baton Rouge, T J Ribs & Ruth Chris
Franchisee) and remind him "On Wisconsin" trumps all his LSU connections -

Bill Connor


----------



## Wayne Nutt

#Bama coach Nick Saban pointed out media's been wrong 5 years in a row picking SEC champ "I want you to know we're evaluating you" #SECMD14.LOL!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Why Hoover, AL for SEC media days? From the videos it looks like some nice hotels.


----------



## Steve Thornton

Don't count out UGA this year. May be our year if we stay healthy. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dave McNeill

Go Cocks all the way


----------



## BonMallari

will someone give me the condensed version of the SEC/ESPN network....is it going to be a 24/7 type of network like the Golf Channel or is it just that ESPN will now show all the SEC games....does that also mean that CBS will no longer show games on Saturday afternoon...say what you want but I like Verne L and Gary D, their slobberfest for the SEC is comical but entertaining


----------



## Migillicutty

It's is ESPNs propaganda arm for the SEC much like Al Jazeera. Hey if they want to have 24 hr coverage of the SECond best then have it. It should be very enlightening with articulate, intellectual giants like Tim Tebow offering commentary.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hey! Al Jazerra? A Homeland Security Agent , who probaby is an Aggie, may be knocking on your door soon. LOL!
I'm beginning to sense you didn't go to a SEC school. So who is your team?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did anyone notice the scumbag that was recently kicked off the Missouri team is now a Sooner?


----------



## Eric Fryer

BonMallari said:


> will someone give me the condensed version of the SEC/ESPN network....is it going to be a 24/7 type of network like the Golf Channel or is it just that ESPN will now show all the SEC games....does that also mean that CBS will no longer show games on Saturday afternoon...say what you want but I like Verne L and Gary D, their slobberfest for the SEC is comical but entertaining


CBS still has the contract and will get primary pick of games to air. Each year they get two double headers. Espn gets 2nd pick ESPN, ESPN2 and ESPNU. SEC Network is owned and operated by ESPN and will be a 24/7 network. This year it looks like they will air games that are not that competitive. However I think in the years to come the goal is to have SEC Network get some of the prime time games. From what I can tell most of the major satellite and cable companies will carry it, even though not all the contracts are finished as of yet. It is set to debut on Aug 14

I am with you though Bon, I like Verne and Gary


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did anyone notice the scumbag that was recently kicked off the Missouri team is now a Sooner?


FSU... Your memory that bad? Don't you remember him rationalizing Crableggate?;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Ah yes, the horrors of crableggate. Can't believe they didn't send the Heisman winner packing for that. What's the world coming to?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No Dorian Green-Beckham from Mo to OU.
Lots of things don't work anymore but memory is still good.
http://m.soonersports.com/mobile/ViewArticle.dbml?atclid=209539780&DB_OEM_ID=31000&


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I knew who you were talking about. That's kinda old news though.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> I fixed that for you.


You'll see us chickens in the 4 team playoff this year.


----------



## Migillicutty

ptp0007 said:


> You'll see us chickens in the 4 team playoff this year.


Doubt it. 

Hey are they going to buy their way out of any contracts with teams they are afraid to play this year? You might be too young to remember them cutting a huge check to FSU because they were scared to play us(twice). I won't ever forget and thus they will always be the war chickens. Man it was fun crushing their dreams in the championship game last year. Go Noles!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Has Alabama leapfrogged Texas A&M in the quest for the Fulmer Cup?


----------



## road kill




----------



## David McCracken

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wisky in Houston. Should be a very physical game.


I doubt the Badgers want any more of the SEC after the smack down the Cocks put on them last January.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Life is too short to hate



Migillicutty said:


> It's is ESPNs propaganda arm for the SEC much like Al Jazeera. Hey if they want to have 24 hr coverage of the SECond best then have it. It should be very enlightening with articulate, intellectual giants like Tim Tebow offering commentary.


----------



## Migillicutty

Looks like UT needs a new editor. The Longhorns went to print on their media guide with a misspell of Texas on 200 pages. It is on the bottom of the page in the url for texassports.com It is spelled texSA. OU fans quickly noticed this and registered the domain. Pretty funny stuff. 

www.texsasports.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt

That's funny


----------



## swampcollielover

Hard to admit it, but the SEC rules college football. Many generations ago the old 'big 8' ruled with Nebraska and Oklahoma! Boy are those days gone.....
One of my son's graduated from Mississippi State.....he lives and dies SEC, but although MSU has improved their program, they are not competitive with the 'big dogs' in the SEC! I enjoy watch good college football...but it was more fun when I had a conference that I loved.....


----------



## crackerd

swampcollielover said:


> One of my son's graduated from Mississippi State.....he lives and dies SEC, but although MSU has improved their program, they are not competitive with the 'big dogs' in the SEC!


Yeah but on the upside, the Bullies ain't lost to Maine (_Maine_...) in at least five years - plus, it's been 45 fading years of trauma since I had to console my pal the MSU head coach's kid after Houston (_*Houston!*) _whupped 'em 74-0.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Coach Strong is cleaning house in Austin, he has dismissed FIVE players from the team in the last 48 hrs for various infractions from alleged sexual assaults to academic failures


----------



## Migillicutty

swampcollielover said:


> Hard to admit it, but the SEC rules college football. Many generations ago the old 'big 8' ruled with Nebraska and Oklahoma! Boy are those days gone.....
> One of my son's graduated from Mississippi State.....he lives and dies SEC, but although MSU has improved their program, they are not competitive with the 'big dogs' in the SEC! I enjoy watch good college football...but it was more fun when I had a conference that I loved.....


Well you are wrong again. FSU rules college football right now. They are the National Champs and de-throned the SEC. 

I never got the conference love. SEC teams are notorious for rooting for their conference. They will pull for their hated enemy just so they can brag about the SEC. Look at TAMU. They have been in the conference a couple years and already run around bragging about being an SEC team when they haven't even won a thing within the conference. Bragging on your conference is like bragging that your neighbors wife is hot.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wrong. The SEC dominated CFB for The BCS Era & it'll only get worse for you wannabe bandwagon smucks. Riding Jimbo's success in TX & claiming to be a fan? Riiiigggghhhhtttt.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Well you are wrong again. FSU rules college football right now. They are the National Champs and de-throned the SEC.
> 
> I never got the conference love. SEC teams are notorious for rooting for their conference. They will pull for their hated enemy just so they can brag about the SEC. Look at TAMU. They have been in the conference a couple years and already run around bragging about being an SEC team when they haven't even won a thing within the conference. *Bragging on your conference is like bragging that your neighbors wife is hot*.


My neighbors wife is hot... But mine is hotter;-)


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Coach Strong is cleaning house in Austin, he has dismissed FIVE players from the team in the last 48 hrs for various infractions from alleged sexual assaults to academic failures


Good article in SI about Coach Strong - I wish him all the success a good man should have!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lots of dismissals and arrests going on. Aggies have certainly had more than their share. The one that tops the cake is a five star recruit on a visit gets caught stealing in a dorm . I think this was at GA.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wrong. The SEC dominated CFB for The BCS Era & it'll only get worse for you wannabe bandwagon smucks. Riding Jimbo's success in TX & claiming to be a fan? Riiiigggghhhhtttt.


Haha, that is funny, "bandwagon smucks" huh? 

Let's see, my degree says FSU, my wife's degree says FSU, my brother has two degrees from FSU(his wife's says FSU), my dad went to law school at FSU after working his way through college while serving in the military. He has been a booster for 30 years now. I attended every home game but one over an 11 year stretch. I went to every FSU/UF game home or away for 15 years. I was there attending games as a kid back in the late 80s when the first dynasty run started. I've attended numerous away games throughout the years, ACC Championship games and bowl games. I attended both the 93 and 99 national championships. 


Oh yeah I almost forgot one of the biggest reasons I am a fan. I passed on multiple scholarship offers so I could walk on at FSU. 

So you can take bandwagon and shove it. 


The SEC is very good at the top. After that not so much. FSU did just fine in the BCS era and that was with the very difficult time as legendary Bobby Bowden was transitioning out. 4 BCS national championship game appearances and two titles.


----------



## John Robinson

I don't get why all the good Florida teams aren't in the SEC while far away teams in Texas and Arkansas are. To a NW Montana football fan like me that would make as much sense as North Dakota being in the PAC 12 without Washington. How many SEC teams are there anyway? Couldn't hurt to add a couple of those Florida power houses and really dominate the Nation.


----------



## roseberry

only thirty four days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cutty talkin' big, sho 'nuff smack sports fans. plus he has all the fsu credentials. he is justifiably pleased with the 'noles current position atop the world of college football. imho, give the victor's fan a little space.

he has no reason to be concerned. note that his credentials didn't mention currently having 1) a daughter in school or 2) an ongoing seafood business in 'hassee!;-)


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> cutty talkin' big, sho 'nuff smack sports fans. plus he has all the fsu credentials.


Know a little about walk-on Seminoles as my brother may have been right there with 'cutty. But *perp-walk* Criminoles up to the present including Shame-Us Jameis of my very own hometown are a lot more fun to think of as the real FSU "dynasty" with Free Shoes U evolving into Free Seafood U, and all of the more serious transgressions in between.

MG


----------



## huntinman

crackerd said:


> Know a little about walk-on Seminoles as my brother may have been right there with 'cutty. But *perp-walk* Criminoles up to the present including Shame-Us Jameis of my very own hometown are a lot more fun to think of as the real FSU "dynasty" with Free Shoes U evolving into Free Seafood U, and all of the more serious transgressions in between.
> 
> MG


Now that's funny...


----------



## Migillicutty

The face of "Free Shoes U" was Derrick Brooks. I think he turned out alright.

FSU is not immune to kids making mistakes. Plenty of great players were punished accordingly and kicked off the team, think Randy Moss. Every other major university has had their share of problems. 

I think Jameis will be fine. He had sex with a cleat chaser, not a crime. Jimbo claimed it was an honest mistake at ACC media days about the crab legs. However, Jameis never made an excuse and paid for it with a baseball suspension(much worse than the typical SEC, you can't participate in voluntary summer work out suspensions), and did his community service. In the grand scheme of things this is not earth shattering. Stupid, yep. Warranting any further punishments other than the internal stuff, not really.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Hey are they going to buy their way out of any contracts with teams they are afraid to play this year? You might be too young to remember them cutting a huge check to FSU because they were scared to play us(twice). I won't ever forget and thus they will always be the war chickens. Man it was fun crushing their dreams in the championship game last year. Go Noles!!


With the Criminoles schedule, us chickens would be in the top 4 year in and year out. Must be nice to play 12 JUCO teams during reg season.


----------



## Granddaddy

Someone mentioned UGA being competitive this year & they usually are but can't win the big one when needed of late. And this year since Richt has kicked the starting defensive backfield off the team (& Auburn has signed them), I thing the Bulldogs will be a little green on defense & won't have enough offense to make up for it against a tough division. I'll be pulling for the Dogs but have lowered my expectations.


----------



## Marvin S

& on a lighter note  - the Longhorn's football media guide managed to spell the name Texas wrong 200 times.
Hiring players to moonlight as proof readers doesn't always work .


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> With the Criminoles schedule, us chickens would be in the top 4 year in and year out. Must be nice to play 12 JUCO teams during reg season.


Is that big talk about ifs and buts, like all the big talk before the national championship game about getting FSU to the 4th qtr.? 

Do you need a little reminder? I'm in a giving mood, so here you go, now run along.


----------



## roseberry

you sit atop the world of football cutty! we, the little people, the minions, have but one request. as you look down upon the masses, please oh please cutty, post a picture of the ring on jameis finger so that we might kneel and kiss it.;-)


----------



## RookieTrainer

Now all you have to do is repeat. 



Migillicutty said:


> Is that big talk about ifs and buts, like all the big talk before the national championship game about getting FSU to the 4th qtr.?
> 
> Do you need a little reminder? I'm in a giving mood, so here you go, now run along.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> you sit atop the world of football cutty! we, the little people, the minions, have but one request. as you look down upon the masses, please oh please cutty, post a picture of the ring on jameis finger so that we might kneel and kiss it.;-)


You sure your knees can stand it with all the time you spend down their bowing to st nick? 

Don't poor mouth, Bamer hasn't done too bad lately.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Now all you have to do is repeat.


Thats the goal, but it's a tall order. I Believe they'll be in contention but it takes a lot to win one. For now I'll continue to bask in the glow of the perfect season for another month. As a fan I get that luxury. Players and coaches have to be focused on this coming season.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Contact them. They have it. It'll be something to purchase separate. I have COX. After ESPN's College Gameday, on CAT they have LSU Gameday starting this year.


I have Mediacom at my coastal condo. They don't have it yet. I plan to be there most of the Fall. Oh well.......I don't want to pay extra for it any way. Cable cost way too much as is.


----------



## dgengr

Look like everyone is getting fired up.. Going to be fun inabout a month… My thoughts are that an SEC school is going have a hard road totake it all this year. The SEC east and west I think will beat up on each otherpretty bad. Many solid teams in the SEC this year, it doesn’t seem like theLSU, Bama, Auburn, USC Show. Now you have to add almost everyone else into themix. With the exception of the Hogs, KY, and possibly A&M any other SECteam could ruin each other’s Saturday. Then again who know what A&M reallyhas??? All I can say is I hope everyone has a healthy year with no big seasonending injuries, and we will sort all this out in December
HAILSTATE


----------



## Tim Mc

I can't wait until the cfb season get's going. Love all sports but there is nothing better than Saturday football in the Fall. 
My Buckeyes should be tough this year, if they can get that defense back to where it traditionally has been. Last year was tough to watch.
Here is my pre-season prediction: Ohio State, Alabama, FSU and LSU in the playoffs, with the Bayou Bengals winning it all.
Michigan State and South Carolina were 5 and 6.
Let's Go!!


----------



## EdA

RookieTrainer said:


> Now all you have to do is repeat.


They will need a couple of more felons and an increased salary cap


----------



## BonMallari

As much as I hate to say it....Oklahoma looks to have the players and schedule to be in the playoff mix at the end of the season...will predict that the freshman Mixon will have an immediate impact, Stoops just has to get him the ball


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> ..will predict that the freshman Mixon will have an immediate impact, Stoops just has to get him the *bail*


Fixed it for you, Bon, _a la _that "immediate impact," which seems to have been more immediate and disgracefully impactful than what you had in mind with your prediction...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Stoops may have to consult with Switzer on the bail fund. LOL!


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Is that big talk about ifs and buts, like all the big talk before the national championship game about getting FSU to the 4th qtr.?
> 
> Do you need a little reminder? I'm in a giving mood, so here you go, now run along.


A reminder of what? I seen that play first hand. I congratulate you and your team on some how beating a dang good Auburn team. Your comeback has absolutely nothing to do with what I said because you know that it is true. I can think of 8 SEC teams that would be 12-0 if they played your teams high school schedule.


----------



## Migillicutty

With juggernauts like San Jose st, samford, la tech on the schedule it's amazing Auburn can even field a squad by years end. You definitely fit the SEC fan stereotype well with ludicrous statements like 8 teams would be undefeated. The sad part is you probably actually believe that tripe. 

The SEC loves to overhype itself. How did that pan out last year? Sec champ- spotted 18 & lost to FSU. Runner up- lost by 2 scores to OU, A&M- taken to last :20 by Duke, gave up 45(a team FSU thrashed), UGA- lost to a bad Nebraska.

My comment has everything to do with it because if FSU was just a product of an easy schedule your sec champ team should have had no problem dispatching them handily in the bowl. Instead they got beat on the field, where it matters.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> With juggernauts like San Jose st, samford, la tech on the schedule it's amazing Auburn can even field a squad by years end. You definitely fit the SEC fan stereotype well with ludicrous statements like 8 teams would be undefeated. The sad part is you probably actually believe that tripe.
> 
> The SEC loves to overhype itself. How did that pan out last year? Sec champ- spotted 18 & lost to FSU. Runner up- lost by 2 scores to OU, A&M- taken to last :20 by Duke, gave up 45(a team FSU thrashed), UGA- lost to a bad Nebraska.
> 
> My comment has everything to do with it because if FSU was just a product of an easy schedule your sec champ team should have had no problem dispatching them handily in the bowl. Instead they got beat on the field, where it matters.


Wait, are you trying to say Free Shoes would've been in that same bowl if they had Georgia, Alabama, and Missouri on the schedule leading up to that bowl game? Now that's funny.


----------



## Migillicutty

What's so funny about that? We beat Auburn who beat them. What makes you think we couldn't beat them too? That makes no sense. You talk a lot of crap for a fan of a team that got beat. I guess that is part and parcel of being in the SEC. Doesn't matter what the results are just keep talking. Maybe if you say it enough you can convince yourself it is true. 

Let's look at Auburn's oh so tough schedule. 

Washington St 6-7
Ark St. (Awful team)
Miss st. (7-6) with 4 of their 7 wins coming from Akron, Troy, Bowling Green, Rice
LSU-you lost to them, they don't count
Ark- 3-9 (terrible)
UT 5-7 (another awful team)
UGA 8-5 mediocre at best
Ol miss 8-5 very mediocre 
Western Carolina -how did you ever manage to get past this juggernaut
FAU-again this is some tough competition
Texas A&M 9-4 good but not great, barely beat the team FSU thrashed in the ACCcg
Bamer-Good team, tough game, needed a miracle. I was pulling for them because I wanted FSU to get a chance at beating them, and FSU matches up better against them and would have handled them in the bowl. 
Mizzou-Good win against a solid team, even if they were a mid tier big 12 school
FSU-well you know what happened when you faced a really good team, chalk up another L

Nothing in the schedule is insurmountable by any stretch for FSU. FSU was clearly the best team in the country last year. They set the NCAA scoring record, had the Heisman winner and had one of the best defenses in the nation. They didn't just beat teams they thrashed them mercilessly. They then beat the SEC champ for the national championship. Making ludicrous statements about schedule strength, does it help with the bitterness of defeat? Does it help you rationalize that Auburn just wasn't good enough? Or does coming off as a complete homer just not bother you?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

HAHAHAHA. Your batch of thugs needed a fake punt to keep from getting run the heck out of the stadium by AU. The same AU team that LSU ran out of The BR. Your "beloved" Free Shoes U team would NOT have matched up with LSU worth a crap.


----------



## Migillicutty

You'll never know cause That putried offense sucked so bad y'all didn't make it to the dance. LSU couldn't even handle a crappy UGa and Ol miss team. Hahahaha


----------



## EdA

Thankfully most of this BS will be settled on the playing field by mostly spoiled and coddled 18-22 year olds who have accomplished nothing but for their athletic ability. A small percentage will then move on to the NFL and a few will eventually become useful human beings who contribute something to society.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> You'll never know cause That putried offense sucked so bad y'all didn't make it to the dance. LSU couldn't even handle a crappy UGa and Ol miss team. Hahahaha


It was the D that let LSU down last year. Sigh. Aren't you suppose to be knowledgeable??


----------



## Migillicutty

Who me? Nah I'm just a bandwagon smuck riding jimbos success in TX. When did you go to LSU and where are your seats? Just curious. 


21 against Iowa, 17 against bama, 17 against UF, 24 against ol miss is not exactly what I would call stellar offense, but you are right I had forgotten that defense was the problem against uga and really bama as well last year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I go to the games I want to go & whenever I can. I don't have to go that far to get there either. Turnovers killed LSU in that gump game. The D couldn't stop Georgia (They were decimated by injuries last year.) many times, but when they did, OBJ muffing the punt didn't help anything. The Ridgerunners will always play over their heads against LSU. Expect that game to be close late in the 4th again this year. Heck, that Iowa game was dominated by LSU, despite Jennings doing his best Jordan Jefferson impression. 

Now if you want to talk about this year, let the debate begin.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I am looking forward to Thanksgiving. With 106,000 seats and all full, Kyle Field is going to be loud. I will be watching from home though. Tigers better bring their ear plugs. I predict an Aggie victory.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

LOL you do know that we played the 16th toughest schedule in the country last year. We have the number 2 toughest schedule lined up for us in 2014. Free Shoes was so far down on that last that I got tired of looking for them. If you halfway think Jimmy and his thugs could post 8 wins with an SEC schedule, you're crazy.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler your're going to have to sell crazy somewhere else. You're only convincing the voices in your head.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I go to the games I want to go & whenever I can. I don't have to go that far to get there either.
> 
> Now if you want to talk about this year, let the debate begin.


So just to be clear, you didn't go to LSU, are not a booster, and do not have season tickets, but you accuse me of being a bandwagon fan. Got it. 

Let's talk about this year. LSU is breaking in a new QB, which is always interesting, but so is most of the SEC. Auburn has Marshall(the thug that got kicked out of UGA), but they had a lot of luck on their side last year. I don't see them winning the west again. It should be a two horse race between Bamer and LSU. LSU has a good shot at it. Like I said before if you guys get past Bama I expect you'll be in the playoff as I still think the West wins the SEC this year. I don't think it is quite the forgone conclusion that LSU will be there that you do. New QB's no matter how talented can get you in trouble in a hurry, so lots of question marks until some games have been played.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is the next Al qb going to be a FSU transfer?


----------



## Migillicutty

Yes. Jacob Coker transferred to Bama.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

I didn't figure you thought that. I was hoping not. By the way, we just signed up to play the toughest team on your schedule in 2016-2017. Where will the purple tigers fall on our schedule? Probably 5th, maybe 6th toughest game we'll have scheduled that year.


----------



## Migillicutty

The only thing that is fact is your team got beat. The irony is the more you try to downplay FSU the worse it makes your team look for losing. No matter what you say or how you try to rationalize it, that big beautiful trophy with the crystal ball on it is sitting in FSUs trophy case, and you went home with your heart broken. Your delusions about the SEC will never change that.


----------



## BonMallari

An aquaintenance of mine named Tommy Rocker has a nightcluib and bar where he and his band perform about 4 nights a week

This is the sign that now hangs out in front of his club. Guess I wont be going there on Saturdays this fall....except maybe for the A&M game or the pre game tail gate party outside


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> An aquaintenance of mine named Tommy Rocker has a nightcluib and bar where he and his band perform about 4 nights a week
> 
> This is the sign that now hangs out in front of his club. Guess I wont be going there on Saturdays this fall....except maybe for the A&M game or the pre game tail gate party outside


You just never know where and when the LSWhos will show up! Could there possibly be that many graduates?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. You love LSU. Don't deny it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Leonard Fournette is the 2nd fastest player for LSU. Not too bad for a RB who is 6' 1" and 230 lbs. BUGA Nation. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> So just to be clear, you didn't go to LSU, are not a booster, and do not have season tickets, but you accuse me of being a bandwagon fan. Got it.
> 
> .


You can argue and put down the SEC all you want, I'm a PAC 12 fan so have no warm feelings toward the SEC nor AAC for that matter, but I don't see where not having gone to a school, being a booster or even going to the games precludes you from being a hard core fan. It's also clear that you are not a bandwagon fan, so that comment was out of line. I'm a huge USC Trojan fan, my Dad, aunt and uncle all went to school there, my uncle Ron played football there and I grew up going to Trojan games in the Coliseum, but moved away from the area when I was young and never went there myself, nonetheless, being a Trojan is in my blood.

It seems kind of early to be speculating about who's the best team and how the strength of schedule will work out, lets play a few games before we get all excited.


----------



## Migillicutty

I didn't say anything of the sort John. Just making the point that someone in Jacobs positions might not be so quick to accuse someone else of being bandwagon. Especially when it turns out that person has much stronger ties to their team than he does LSU. That was all. Mostly just having some fun with Jacob. I enjoy the banter. I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## John Robinson

I guess I don't enjoy banter like you guys do, it seems pointless to me, but I can see how Jacob started it.

sorry, that came across a bit preachy, just because I don't get it doesn't mean you can't have your fun, I'll stay out of it.

jR


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr.

crackerd said:


> Fixed it for you, Bon, _a la _that "immediate impact," which seems to have been more immediate and disgracefully impactful than what you had in mind with your prediction...
> 
> MG


 I see where most polls have the Sooners of the BIG 12 in the Final Four, See you in the play-offs !! Boomer Sooner !


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr.

Bill Cummins Jr. said:


> I see where most polls have the Sooners of the BIG 12 in the Final Four, See you in the play-offs !! Boomer Sooner !


 We have 5 more running backs, I'm sure we will be able to stumble down the field so way!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Remember it's not where you start out in the polls but where you finish.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> I didn't say anything of the sort John. Just making the point that someone in Jacobs positions might not be so quick to accuse someone else of being bandwagon. Especially when it turns out that person has much stronger ties to their team than he does LSU. That was all. Mostly just having some fun with Jacob. I enjoy the banter. I don't take it too seriously.


So the pre-season top 25 comes out & the SEC has 6 teams in it - but the 
PAC-12 also has 6 teams - those of us who don't know much like you SEC 
guys want to know what you make of that?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nutty isn't a SEC guy but has strong opinions about them. He has a right to be proud of last year of his team. They are ranked no. 1 in the coaches poll. While my team is way down the list at 20. Rightly so based on last year and lots of unknowns.


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> So the pre-season top 25 comes out & the SEC has 6 teams in it - but the
> PAC-12 also has 6 teams - those of us who don't know much like you SEC
> guys want to know what you make of that?


I also see that the NCAA again exercised the oldest profession and sold the naming rights to the AMWAY Coaches Poll, wonder what commercials we will have to endure during the year

on a side note How in the heck do my Longhorns deserve a Top 25 ranking, with a new coach, a QB with a glass jaw, a squad filled with off the field issues,and the number 1 RB coming off an achilles injury....Horns will do well to win 7 games and pray they dont get run out of the stadium the first Sat in October


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> So the pre-season top 25 comes out & the SEC has 6 teams in it - but the
> PAC-12 also has 6 teams - those of us who don't know much like you SEC
> guys want to know what you make of that?


I don't have a problem with it. It's projecting what might happen based on perceived perceptions.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty not Nutty. This Kindle Fire has a mind of its own.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dang Wayne I though you were getting in on the smack. 

I think as usual the SEC gets a lot of love. I am pleased to know that the committee and not the computers will be making the final decisions this year. I don't know that it will be all good but the computers loved the SEC because of rankings. The joke was if you lose in the SEC to an SEC school you move up in the polls. It's about perception. While I think the SEC is overhyped, I am rational and do believe they are currently the best conference in college football. I just don't think they are as good top to bottom as many would have us believe. The SOS is based on the fact that they get to play so many ranked teams within their own conference. We saw the results of that last year. FSU beat aub, bama got smoke, TAMU got 45 put on them and barely escaped Duke. Uga lost to Clemson. The SEC rarely plays good OOC competition until the bowl games. 

I do like who they have number 1 and they definitely got that right.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's projecting what might happen based on perceived perceptions.


Jacob, tell the truth, have you and Less Smiles been snacking on a zoysia grass and dictionary page crouton salad again?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ok I'll bite. Why zoysia grass?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Dang Wayne I though you were getting in on the smack.
> 
> I think as usual the SEC gets a lot of love. I am pleased to know that the committee and not the computers will be making the final decisions this year. I don't know that it will be all good but the computers loved the SEC because of rankings. The joke was if you lose in the SEC to an SEC school you move up in the polls. It's about perception. While I think the SEC is overhyped, I am rational and do believe they are currently the best conference in college football. I just don't think they are as good top to bottom as many would have us believe. The SOS is based on the fact that they get to play so many ranked teams within their own conference. We saw the results of that last year. FSU beat aub, bama got smoke, TAMU got 45 put on them and barely escaped Duke. Uga lost to Clemson. The SEC rarely plays good OOC competition until the bowl games.
> 
> I do like who they have number 1 and they definitely got that right.


That's why pretty much ALL the Kickoff Classic games put a SEC team in them.


----------



## Migillicutty

They put them in because the fan bases travel and they are a good draw. I didn't say they never schedule good OOC, but you don't see a lot of SEC teams traveling to play home and away games with good OOC schools.


----------



## Marvin S

Marcus Mariotta QB-OR will finalize his degree & Heisman campaign with a class load of Golf & Yoga to remain eligible.
Or as the sport columnist said "in the SEC that will get him on the All-Academic team".


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, tell the truth, have you and Less Smiles been snacking on a zoysia grass and dictionary page crouton salad again?
> 
> MG


Celebration Bermuda grass.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> They put them in because the fan bases travel and they are a good draw. I didn't say they never schedule good OOC, but you don't see a lot of SEC teams traveling to play home and away games with good OOC schools.


You'd still be wrong.


----------



## Migillicutty

No I wouldn't. The facts back me up. 

http://www.fbschedules.com/2014/06/toughest-2014-sec-non-conference-football-schedules/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Hear about the Maryland football player that was arrested for stealing ice cream and candy? Beggars belief! Oops it was a basketball player.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> No I wouldn't. The facts back me up.
> 
> http://www.fbschedules.com/2014/06/toughest-2014-sec-non-conference-football-schedules/


You can't be that dense. You'd have to look @ the last 5-8 years or so to get a legitimate sample size. Keep on spinning & I'll keep on pulling the strings.


----------



## roseberry

the sec west sucks.

bama will be lucky to win 4 games.
why did saban recruit a transfer quarterback who isn't famous for stealing somethin'? if "coker" is not a well earned nickname, the kid has no cred.
bama's backs are a pitiful bunch of weaklings. the same sissies who can't make a 4th down yard against the boogs.
the tight end is a joke.
both lines are slow fat and overrated.
the defensive backfield couldn't play division iii.
oh......did i mention the ineptitude of the new offensive coordinator?

pitiful.....just pitiful!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> the sec west sucks.
> 
> bama will be lucky to win 4 games.
> why did saban recruit a transfer quarterback who isn't famous for stealing somethin'? if "coker" is not a well earned nickname, the kid has no cred.
> bama's backs are a pitiful bunch of weaklings. the same sissies who can't make a 4th down yard against the boogs.
> the tight end is a joke.
> both lines are slow fat and overrated.
> the defensive backfield couldn't play division iii.
> oh......did i mention the ineptitude of the new offensive coordinator?
> 
> pitiful.....just pitiful!


Maybe Bama can hire a Bowden, good old country boy like Bobby to help out the coaching staff


----------



## coachmo

Marvin you may want to try looking up a few details regarding academic success in relation to the SEC and the University of Oregon. According to last year's NCAA graduation success rate the Ducks would have ranked 8th (74%) against teams in the SEC. Nice try with the "we're not smart down here in the South" jab!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yet AL is ranked very high by the coaches poll? Did you see where Auburn qb is getting a time out against Ark?
Did you mean only four SEC games? Surely they'll win their OOC games.


----------



## Marvin S

coachmo said:


> Marvin you may want to try looking up a few details regarding academic success in relation to the SEC and the University of Oregon. According to last year's NCAA graduation success rate the Ducks would have ranked 8th (74%) against teams in the SEC. Nice try with the "we're not smart down here in the South" jab!!!!!!


   - Our local paper has a column on the sports page where they excerpt what they think is the best of the various newspapers
around North America - there are a couple of guys from Canada that are really humorous - I just thought this particular sports writer 
jab appropriate with the SEC folks on here who puff themselves up about a bunch of adolescents for the most part 
playing a game at a fairly high level - I've worked with engineers from all over the world, many educated in SEC schools - the myth 
that one school may be superior to another is just that, IMO - like the sport many of us participate in - good individuals with good 
coaching make the teams what they are - 

Vic Janowiszc (sp) Ohio State circa 1950's was a really good college running back - at the end of his 4 years of eligibility he was barely 
into his Junior year - I asked an OSU grad who worked for me about him - said Vic always has a foreman's job on any big construction
project taking place in Columbus  - That's back when the Big 10 was the measuring stick for College FB.


----------



## coachmo

Marvin, I agree! Just jabbing back!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Maybe Bama can hire a Bowden, good old country boy like Bobby to help out the coaching staff


i think terry may be available?


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> i think terry may be available?


Never understood why Terry Bowden never got another shot at a big time program after the Auburn years, even Tommy got more looks and chances but never seemed to have the same magic that dad captured


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> the sec west sucks.
> 
> bama will be lucky to win 4 games.
> why did saban recruit a transfer quarterback who isn't famous for stealing somethin'? if "coker" is not a well earned nickname, the kid has no cred.
> bama's backs are a pitiful bunch of weaklings. the same sissies who can't make a 4th down yard against the boogs.
> the tight end is a joke.
> both lines are slow fat and overrated.
> the defensive backfield couldn't play division iii.
> oh......did i mention the ineptitude of the new offensive coordinator?
> 
> pitiful.....just pitiful!


I am a die hard Auburn student/fan and this might be the dumbest thing that I have ever read.
Coker will be good. Their defensive backfield was young last year, they will be a lot better this year.
Bammers will be in the playoff mix this year. Hopefully AU will keep them out of it come November.


----------



## roseberry

Tyler Pugh said:


> this might be the dumbest thing that I have ever read.


tyler,
26 Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not more important than they? KJV

in your tag line you will note the Master says i am important. yet you call my thoughts, "the dumbest thing you have ever read." this pernicious statement has had an impact. i feel Jesus might lead one to use a less hurtful term such as "inaccurate".

i will pray for two things tonight. wisdom and for someone to say something less intelligent than me. i would not enjoy ending this season and still being the dumbest poster on rtf college football.;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Pern....what?
Is AL gaining ground in the race for the Fulmer Cup?
If you are looking for a dumber post, is it limited to this thread ?


----------



## roseberry

a potentially even dumber post than the ones i have already made was revealed to me in a dream last night. i will share it:

*"oregon will beat stanford this year!"*

how does that rate on the scale?


----------



## DoubleHaul

roseberry said:


> a potentially even dumber post than the ones i have already made was revealed to me in a dream last night. i will share it:
> 
> *"oregon will beat stanford this year!"*
> 
> how does that rate on the scale?


I don't know that it even comes close to the innate dumbness included in the phrase "I am an Auburn student". That is hard to top


----------



## crackerd

DoubleHaul said:


> I don't know that it even comes close to the innate dumbness included in the phrase "I am an Auburn student". That is hard to top


Hold on, you gotta give him or her the benefit of the doubt. They could just be a student of institutional dumbness or maybe, in the case of Au-barn's athletics department integrity, a student of "hayseediness."

MG


----------



## Tyler Pugh

DoubleHaul said:


> I don't know that it even comes close to the innate dumbness included in the phrase "I am an Auburn student". That is hard to top


I would love to hear your university of choice that makes my education have a title of "innate dumbness"


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> tyler,
> 26 Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not more important than they? KJV
> 
> in your tag line you will note the Master says i am important. yet you call my thoughts, "the dumbest thing you have ever read." this pernicious statement has had an impact. i feel Jesus might lead one to use a less hurtful term such as "inaccurate".
> 
> i will pray for two things tonight. wisdom and for someone to say something less intelligent than me. i would not enjoy ending this season and still being the dumbest poster on rtf college football.;-)


My bad, maybe your first post was the most "inaccurate" post I have ever read but you won the "dumbest" category with this one.


----------



## Marvin S

DoubleHaul said:


> I don't know that it even comes close to the innate dumbness included in the phrase "I am an Auburn student". That is hard to top





crackerd said:


> Hold on, you gotta give him or her the benefit of the doubt. They could just be a student of institutional dumbness or maybe, in the case of Au-barn's athletics department integrity, a student of "hayseediness."
> 
> MG


I wonder if he/she knows how to Seat on a Duck?


----------



## roseberry

Tyler Pugh said:


> My bad, maybe your first post was the most "inaccurate" post I have ever read but you won the "dumbest" category with this one.


oh my son.........please don't reference a post with a red letter quote from th King James Version as dumb. it's just blasphemy.

don't allow these guys to get you going. auburn is a fine school. tops in vetrinary medicine, engineering, nursing, education, etc. though you may consider an elective like "sense of humor 101" if available.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> oh my son.........please don't reference a post with a red letter quote from th King James Version as dumb. it's just blasphemy.
> 
> don't allow these guys to get you going. auburn is a fine school. tops in vetrinary medicine, engineering, nursing, education, etc. though you may consider an elective like "sense of humor 101" if available.


Wasn't referencing the red letter quote as being dumb. I have tried my best to live by them words my whole life! Believe me, I have a sense of humor and am 100% used to getting ragged about being an Auburn student/fan. When I lived in North Alabama, bammers out numbered AU fans a lot to a few. Haha


----------



## Tim Mc

Hey Jacob, don't know if you saw this, but Fournette is 66/1 odds to win the Heisman. If he's as good as everyone thinks he will be, that's awful tempting.
Considering the last two winners have been freshman makes it even more attractive. Voters have no problem voting for underclassmen these days.


----------



## badbullgator

Wow for the first time in forever my Gators are not preseason top 25!! They don't deserve to be, although they will end the year in the top 25. They will not climb back to the top until there is a new coach in town. I don't understand all I know about the decision to keep mushmouth another season. He just flat out sucks ass. If someone would just get him to switch from ass to the tailpipe of a truck we would be much better off. The talent is there, but mushmouth couldn't organize a piss off in a pub as one of my English buds use to say. this will be a sad bunch of fall Saturdays for me. 
Painfully.....Roll Tide


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have plenty. There's a reason why they compare him to Adrian Peterson.
> 
> *Buga Nation.*.



This was like watching a dog line a blind over and over. Made me wonder how he will react when he gets drilled by a middle linebacker? Major college ball is a whole new world from HS ball. But, it looks like he has one thing you can't teach... speed.


----------



## coachmo

Fournette also has size, quickness, vision, explosiveness...did I mention size!!!


----------



## huntinman

coachmo said:


> Fournette also has size, quickness, vision, explosiveness...did I mention size!!!


Hi coach...looks like he has all the tools. He may end up being one of the best ever. 

But, they still have to play the games and those defenses aren't just going to lay down for him...

Got to at least play a game before we give him the Heisman...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Hey Jacob, don't know if you saw this, but Fournette is 66/1 odds to win the Heisman. If he's as good as everyone thinks he will be, that's awful tempting.
> Considering the last two winners have been freshman makes it even more attractive. Voters have no problem voting for underclassmen these days.


I did not. That wouldn't be a bad return on a random $100 bet. He is suppose to be the real deal. From what I have seen and from those that I listen to, he is just that. If you're 6' 1" & 230 @ RB, you are not suppose to be, "The fastest or 2nd fastest player on the team." @ LSU. His vision, elusiveness, strength, ability to break tackles, elite speed, & very good hands make him awfully intriguing. I can't recall a buzz around The BR surrounding a true Frosh like this.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I did not. That wouldn't be a bad return on a random $100 bet. He is suppose to be the real deal. From what I have seen and from those that I listen to, he is just that. If you're 6' 1" & 230 @ RB, you are not suppose to be, "The fastest or 2nd fastest player on the team." @ LSU. His vision, elusiveness, strength, ability to break tackles, elite speed, & very good hands make him awfully intriguing. I can't recall a buzz around The BR surrounding a true Frosh like this.


Sounds like TJ Yeldon and Derrick Henry.


----------



## dgengr

RookieTrainer said:


> Sounds like TJ Yeldon and Derrick Henry.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok who taught the bama fans to use the computer?


----------



## Migillicutty

That's the beauty of August, everyone can get excited about freshman who have proven nothing at a higher level and marvel over HS film. Not pointing fingers, I am guilty of it too. It can go either way. Sometimes they pan out sometimes they don't. A lot of times all the skills are their but it takes a little time for them to learn to run in a college system, understanding cut back lanes, reads, how to work off blocks, and the timing of stretch play etc. On top of that and just as important can they learn the pass pro packages. I think that holds more frosh backs back than anything. Sure they have all world talent to take the ball and run a dive, but can they pick up the offense at the level needed at the big time D1 level. That's why you see some guys doing some amazing things in clean up duty and may wonder why aren't they getting more meaningful snaps.

Ps. Gator Nation is everywhere....except the top 25. "its great to be a four and eighter, yeah it's great to be a four and eighter"


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Since I have started watching recruiting, I have seen a number of five star recruits only have mediocre careers at the college level. And some three star recruits do really well. JF was only a three star for example and Trey Williams was a five star. Trey is now projected as second team.
I hope Fournette does well except on Turkey Day.


----------



## coachmo

Huntinman, there is no doubt that the game has to be played between the lines! Lots of coaches find themselves without jobs because of unfilled potential!!!! Lots of looks like Tarzan plays like Jane out there!!! I'm not sure if Fournette will pan out or not but WOW the kid has some serious potential and seems to be of good character at least in the interviews/articles I have seen.


----------



## roseberry

coachmo said:


> I'm not sure if Fournette will pan out or not .


let me assist you in your analysis coach. barring catastrophic injury, leonard fournette will more than pan out!

(but derrick henry will have the better season!)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Friendly wager on that last lil line??


----------



## BonMallari

the CFB game has become so QB driven its hard to imagine a team riding a single RB like in the days of the bone or student body right..the spread makes the RB more of a change of pace..even the pistol offense has taken the RB out as the focal point. Fornette will get his yardage,the only thing that will stop him is Les...


----------



## coachmo

John, no argument here. My money is definitely on Fournette playing on Sundays in a few years!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> the CFB game has become so QB driven its hard to imagine a team riding a single RB like in the days of the bone or student body right..the spread makes the RB more of a change of pace..even the pistol offense has taken the RB out as the focal point. Fornette will get his yardage,the only thing that will stop him is Les...


LSU will pretty much always run a Pro Style offense. For all the passing yards last year, J Hill still ran for over 1,400 yards last year (Even while missing the 1st game.). Slingblade would like nothing more than to pound the rock.


----------



## roseberry

ok jacob, a friendly wager. who will have the best season, fournette or henry?

before the conference championship game i will post a picture of myself wearing a tigah jersey and cap and eating mudbugs at the local "po-boy factory". you do the same in tide gear at your local "rib joint".

the season evaluated as follows:
most rushing yards = 3 pts
most recieving yards = 1 pt
most yards per carry = 1 pt
most yards after contact = 2 pts
most carries = 1 pt
least turnovers per carry = 2 pts
if there is a tie of total points, coachmo will break the tie with his objective coaching evaluation of which was the best blocker/pass protector.

since it's complicated, dustin can keep the stats.......where the heck is dustin anyway?


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> ok jacob, a friendly wager. who will have the best season, fournette or henry?
> 
> before the conference championship game i will post a picture of myself wearing a tigah jersey and cap and eating mudbugs at the local "po-boy factory". you do the same in tide gear at your local "rib joint".
> 
> the season evaluated as follows:
> most rushing yards = 3 pts
> most recieving yards = 1 pt
> most yards per carry = 1 pt
> most yards after contact = 2 pts
> most carries = 1 pt
> least turnovers per carry = 2 pts
> if there is a tie of total points, coachmo will break the tie with his objective coaching evaluation of which was the best blocker/pass protector.
> 
> since it's complicated, dustin can keep the stats.......where the heck is dustin anyway?


John, you left off the most important stat... Most TD's


----------



## roseberry

huntinman said:


> John, you left off the most important stat... Most TD's


what about the important stat (in alabama's case), most yards gained in drives resulting in missed field goals!;-)


----------



## coachmo

I like it!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Funny sometimes what makes the news. Bryan, TX PD issues a statement that an Aggie football player WAS NOT involved or a person of interest in some robberies.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

http://instagram.com/p/rVda35K0P0/
Look SEC QBs here comes new DE Miles Garrett. This kid is a monster. Fournette better not run his way.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> ok jacob, a friendly wager. who will have the best season, fournette or henry?
> 
> before the conference championship game i will post a picture of myself wearing a tigah jersey and cap and eating mudbugs at the local "po-boy factory". you do the same in tide gear at your local "rib joint".
> 
> the season evaluated as follows:
> most rushing yards = 3 pts
> most recieving yards = 1 pt
> most yards per carry = 1 pt
> most yards after contact = 2 pts
> most carries = 1 pt
> least turnovers per carry = 2 pts
> if there is a tie of total points, coachmo will break the tie with his objective coaching evaluation of which was the best blocker/pass protector.
> 
> since it's complicated, dustin can keep the stats.......where the heck is dustin anyway?


What size shirt do you need? :razz::razz:


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> what about the important stat (in alabama's case), most yards gained in drives resulting in missed field goals!;-)


Ouch!.....


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> what about the important stat (in alabama's case), most yards gained in drives resulting in missed field goals!;-)


John, unless Yeldon gets hurt I think you are going to lose that bet. 

And the most important stat is crystal footballs. Or I guess now whatever that unattractive new trophy is.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

1st day of practice with full pads on. Can't wait to hear reports about today's practice.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> what about the important stat (in alabama's case), most yards gained in drives resulting in missed field goals!;-)


Told you I had a sense of humor! This one made me laugh out loud! haha


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://theadvocate.com/football/lsufootball/9940535-123/source-lsu-dt-thomas-out

Well one of the expected starting DTs is out for the year.


----------



## Migillicutty

Great write up on the sham that is the SEC. Some R rated language warning. 

http://totalfratmove.com/why-the-sec-is-bullshit/


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Migillicutty said:


> Great write up on the sham that is the SEC. Some R rated language warning.
> 
> http://totalfratmove.com/why-the-sec-is-bullshit/


Just another blogger jealous of the SEC. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Coachtd

Agree msdogs. Consider the source


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ok I'll bite. Why zoysia grass?


Jacob, thought Less Smiles used a sling blade for his "harvesting?"










Been imbibing some of that bentgrass Kool-Aid yourself, too,
it would seem - what with your ever-fearless prognosticating...

MG


----------



## roseberry

hey team mates, we are about ten days from kickoff!!!! where's the smack talk?

ok i will start by responding to steve. steve, yeldon is hurt. he is hurt by the fact that he can't pick up a needed yard against auburn. he is hurt by the fact that after a fine freshman season he took a page from the jadeveon clowney playbook and played to not get injured. 

if i coached tj "dance around for the play to develop" yeldon, i would sit him until game four against florida. against florida, when the inevitable 4th and 1 at midfield came up i would call time out. i would call him to the sideline, grab his mask and say, "tj, the nfl, your future and the little white girls on campus have all been wondering why you are not playing football this year. i have shown you college film of the 4th down runs of earl campbell, bo jackson, hershell walker, derrick henry(who you now play behind) and even that white kid who played for what seemed like 7 seasons at lsu and always picked up yards on 4th down...uh....jacob hester was his name i think. now if you ever intend to carry the football at alabama again, get out there and do what needs to be done."

whats the verdict on the new SEC NETWORK? i "watched" finebaum today. i like listening better!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

South Carolina is over rated and will lose on the 28th.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> South Carolina is over rated and will lose on the 28th.


Take a look at their home record over the last 4 or 5 years... Also, they are one of only 3 teams to win 11 games the last 3 years. They were the youngest team in the nation last year. Losing Shaw and Clowney didn't even put a dent in them. Clowney had a so-so year last year... And Shaw's back up is a better passer who won several games the last few years when Shaw was hurt. 

A&M goes down hard in Columbia...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Then it's about time for SC to take a fall. 28th will be the day when it starts.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> A&M goes down hard in Columbia...


If not the old ball coach might reach for the hemlock after talking smack about the Aggie's schedule.


----------



## 2dc

Go pokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> If not the old ball coach might reach for the hemlock after talking smack about the Aggie's schedule.


😄😄 I believe he will be talking smack as they lower his casket into the ground... The man has just about driven Clemson coach Dabo Swinney mad with his incessant pokes at the Tigers and the coach himself...


----------



## canuckkiller

*Joe Mixion - What's Next*



BonMallari said:


> As much as I hate to say it....Oklahoma looks to have the players and schedule to be in the playoff mix at the end of the season...will predict that the freshman Mixon will have an immediate impact, Stoops just has to get him the ball


"Storm in Norman"
Scuttlebut, Mixion was 2nd guessing his decision before the incident. A misdemeaner charge could be followed by a civil suit. Will he stay or leave? I doubt the Badgers would have an interest now.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think Mixon was suspended for a year.


----------



## crackerd

So? Mixon got a redshirt year instead of a striped-shirt couple of years - which can be parlayed as a good faith gesture by Big Game Bob to get another of his "criminal charges" (or charged criminals - Dorial Green Beckham) immediate eligibility. After transferring from Mizzou along with his history of bad behaviour that got him booted off the team there.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The difference is that Mixion is suspended from all team activities as opposed to a redshirt who can still practice, etc.
Their leading tackler from last year, Frank Shannon, LB, has also been suspended from football and school for a year. Shannon is appealing.

This has been one heck of a year for disciplinary issues (a&m, al, tx, nd, ok, etc).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Braxton Miller (QB for The Over rated State University.) injured his shoulder again & is in jeopardy of not playing this year. What a huge blow that would be. Hopefully he bounces back. 

Slingblade doing The ALS Challenge.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, thought Less Smiles used a sling blade for his "harvesting?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been imbibing some of that bentgrass Kool-Aid yourself, too,
> it would seem - what with your ever-fearless prognosticating...
> 
> MG


Nah. He reminds me of the character from Slingblade. 

Did you know that this is the 10th year that he has been in The BR. Only Mark Richt & Gary Pinkel have a longer tenure in The SEC.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Braxton Miller (QB for The Over rated State University.) injured his shoulder again & is in jeopardy of not playing this year. What a huge blow that would be. Hopefully he bounces back.
> 
> Slingblade doing The ALS Challenge.


And in other news Urban's heart condition has resurfaced and his family is becoming a priority again, but for real this time.


----------



## Tim Mc

Well Braxton Miller is done for the year. Tough outcome for him and the Bucks.


----------



## roseberry

sucks about miller. he is a great player.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

How many are watching the Longhorn network?


----------



## canuckkiller

*Next Move Belongs to Mixion*

Will homesick freshman transfer to a California school - Cal, UCLA, USC?

If Mixion choses to withdraw he must do so by 29 August.

Article, 1520 KCKC Flagship Station for Sooner Sports,
Oklahoma Sports Desk, John Rohde.


----------



## Marvin S

canuckkiller said:


> Will homesick freshman transfer to a California school - Cal, UCLA, USC?
> 
> If Mixion choses to withdraw he must do so by 29 August.
> 
> Article, 1520 KCKC Flagship Station for Sooner Sports,
> Oklahoma Sports Desk, John Rohde.


Bill - If you were 19 again & in his circumstances, what would you do?
It's obvious the Sooner's do not appreciate his talents at the level that
most elite players receive  & have been taught to expect. He'd also 
probably fit in Duckland .


----------



## canuckkiller

*Protocol*



Marvin S said:


> Bill - If you were 19 again & in his circumstances, what would you do?
> It's obvious the Sooner's do not appreciate his talents at the level that
> most elite players receive  & have been taught to expect. He'd also
> probably fit in Duckland .


At 19 I was a "clean-cutter". I wouldn't have smacked that broad. I respected
authority & wanted to try FB at 155lbs. Let's see what unravels: what's been
said behind closed doors; gutting it out & facing the music at Norman; taking
an offer from a coach/school that forgives & forgets & has a need -

WD


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Only in OK would he not be in worse trouble.


----------



## Marvin S

canuckkiller said:


> At 19 I was a "clean-cutter". I wouldn't have smacked that broad. I respected
> authority & wanted to try FB at 155lbs. Let's see what unravels: what's been
> said behind closed doors; gutting it out & facing the music at Norman; taking
> an offer from a coach/school that forgives & forgets & has a need -
> 
> WD


When we were 19 a very good athlete was just that, nothing more - in today's environment they are
coach security, a lifelong meal ticket for someone who can claim them & media darlings. 

The young man's actions up to the 29th will say a lot about the level of his character!


----------



## Ztkirkpatric

I would normally try to insert something about the hogs whooping all y'all's tails here, however our game has been a little off since coach got caught with his pants down.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Standards of Value*



Ztkirkpatric said:


> I would normally try to insert something about the hogs whooping all y'all's tails here, however our game has been a little off since coach got caught with his pants down.


I had misgivings when Coach Alveraz hired him. How long will the hogs put up with
mediocrity?


----------



## Dustin D

*Miles has the most Top 25 wins in SEC*

Link to Story>
http://247sports.com/Bolt/Miles-has-the-most-Top-25-wins-in-SEC-30442358


----------



## Ztkirkpatric

canuckkiller said:


> I had misgivings when Coach Alveraz hired him. How long will the hogs put up with
> mediocrity?


 Well we havn't given bielema enough time to see what he can do.... I was referring to Bobby Petrino. The mans a great coach, his moral compass is a bit off though.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Watching SEC network.
It was already in my Dish package.


----------



## Dustin D

Oh-Hi-No!!! Braxton Miller out for 2014 Season.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Spurrier spinning again about first game.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Greg McElroy on SEC Network yesterday said that in the Aggies four loses last year they gave up 550 points a game. What is Greg smoking or maybe he couldn't keep his eyes off his co-anchor. Thus his mind was mush. Remember him Roseberry.

I'm looking forward to the Ole Miss game. Maybe we'll see the "mess in the red dress" again.


----------



## roseberry

you win a national championship with greg mcelroy as quarterback and people will say forever, "it wouldn't have turned out that way if colt mccoy hadn't been hurt!"

he may have made a mistake there wayne, but he was much better than i expected on the couple of segments i have seen.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Greg McElroy on SEC Network yesterday said that in the Aggies four loses last year they gave up 550 points a game. What is Greg smoking or maybe he couldn't keep his eyes off his co-anchor. Thus his mind was mush. Remember him Roseberry.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Ole Miss game. Maybe we'll see the "mess in the red dress" again.


550 points or 550 yards... Either one is a lot. ;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

So he said points instead of yards. Point being the Aggies defense was downright awful, and he is right.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Sequel?*

NewsOK.com -

Joe Mixon enrolled & attended classes. Attended Oklahoma practice. Seen
walking off field after practice with Sooners Director of High School Relations,
Rajeeb Hassain.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TMZ reports in headline:
Texas A&M Star Football Player arrested for domestic violence.
We have enough issues without reporting "ex" football players. Player was kicked off the team a while back. Just sensation headlines. In the story TMZ correctly reported that he was not on the team. How does a one year lineman get to be a star?


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> TMZ reports in headline:
> Texas A&M Star Football Player arrested for domestic violence.
> We have enough issues without reporting "ex" football players. Player was kicked off the team a while back. Just sensation headlines. In the story TMZ correctly reported that he was not on the team. How does a one year lineman get to be a star?


Wayne, time to take a break from that stuff till the hitting starts. It will drive you crazy... Gamecocks and Aggies Thursday!

PS... Oh, Wayne? Gamecocks have longest active home winning streak in major college football. See you Thursday.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

All streaks come to an end.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> All streaks come to an end.


See... I told you this stuff was gonna make you crazy


----------



## EdA

All this anxiety over a bunch of under aged gifted athletes who are mostly coddled and immature, it will all be settled on the field. Whether your favorite team wins or loses will not cause failure of the sun to rise!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

This is just fun. No stress on my end.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> This is just fun. No stress on my end.


Dang! Couldn't even get a rise out if you? Ha! Ought to be a good game anyway. Thursday night means pretty good audience. Should be fun! And hot!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Forecast says 50% chance of rain.


----------



## roseberry

four days till kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
life begins again thursday night!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Some will be disappointed. And some will think life is over. But not me! Beat the Hell out of SC! 
Rowdy will pose soon with his Aggie flag.

Did everyone see the picture of JF giving the hand signal? I'll bet you'll looked at his right hand. All us Aggies looked at his left hand where he was giving the "gig'em" hand signal. Don't believe me look look again.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Some will be disappointed. And some will think life is over. But not me! Beat the Hell out of SC!
> Rowdy will pose soon with his Aggie flag.
> 
> Did everyone see the picture of JF giving the hand signal? I'll bet you'll looked at his right hand. All us Aggies looked at his left hand where he was giving the "gig'em" hand signal. Don't believe me look look again.


He better knock that stuff off. Those big NFL linebackers will end up breaking both his arms before its over if he keeps it up. He was fast enough in college to get away with it. Up there, the linebackers are as fast as he is. And twice as big.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bleacher reports says close game. SC 27, Aggies 26. Game settled by a field goal in 4th quarter. I'm hoping the score is reversed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mike Detillier (One of the most respected opinions on Louisiana High School Football/recruiting.) says Leonard Fournette is a Top 3 All Time Talent in the state that he has seen. He's only the 3rd player that Mike said he would, "Bet the farm on." The other 2?? Some guy named Peyton Manning & one named Ed Reed. Rumor is he (LF.) will be returning knockoffs with Terrence Magee. The anticipation for Sat Night is very high.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bleacher reports says close game. SC 27, Aggies 26. Game settled by a field goal in 4th quarter. I'm hoping the score is reversed.


the line is South Carolina -10.5..O/U 58


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep I saw the line. I have never understood the over/under.
Someone recently said Charlie Strong is recruiting players so he can dismiss them. The someone is probably a sports writer in Austin. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> the line is South Carolina -10.5..O/U 58


I'd probably go against conventional wisdom and say TAMU & the over.


----------



## leemac

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mike Detillier (One of the most respected opinions on Louisiana High School Football/recruiting.) says Leonard Fournette is a Top 3 All Time Talent in the state that he has seen. He's only the 3rd player that Mike said he would, "Bet the farm on." The other 2?? Some guy named Peyton Manning & one named Ed Reed. Rumor is he (LF.) will be returning knockoffs with Terrence Magee. The anticipation for Sat Night is very high.


Fournette looks good on highschool tape. So did this guy.

http://youtu.be/OlIhngYyrxo

I hope he works out for you guys but sometimes a number one ranking out of highschool just doesn't live up to the SEC hype.

We will keep our lowly eleventh ranked running back recruit that now wears #3! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don't recall anybody saying he was The Best RB Recruit since AP. I've watched a few recruits come & go. I guess you haven't heard the comparisons from slingblade. 

I like watching Todd Gurley. Rumor is he's running angrier. I expect a great year out of him. Hopefully he stays healthy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Does Wisc have a good team?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'd say they'll finish 2nd in their conference behind Sparty.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> All streaks come to an end.


ahem...ahem...
http://www.soonersports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=208365443


----------



## schaeffer

A&M isn't much of a team, but SEC believers will refuse to recognize the obvious and after the Gamecocks administer their whupping, the accolades for South Carolina will be over the top.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Shaffer, I'd never guess where you are from.
Bleacher Report has LSU and WISC ranked 13 and 14, respectively. Should be a good game.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> A&M isn't much of a team, but SEC believers will refuse to recognize the obvious and after the Gamecocks administer their whupping, the accolades for South Carolina will be over the top.


schaeffer,

where you been bro? glad to have you back. you are right the sec sucks, especially the sec west. on a positive note i hope you noticed i picked oregon to beat stanford this year in post #134.


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
i am pulling for wisconsin on saturday night............to lose!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mike Detillier (One of the most respected opinions on Louisiana High School Football/recruiting.) says Leonard Fournette is a Top 3 All Time Talent in the state that he has seen. He's only the 3rd player that Mike said he would, "Bet the farm on." The other 2?? Some guy named Peyton Manning & one named Ed Reed. Rumor is he (LF.) will be returning knockoffs with Terrence Magee. The anticipation for Sat Night is very high.


Amazing that guy said that about Reed considering he was a 2 star recruit. Sounds like someone likes to rewrite history.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sounds like you're grasping for straws again.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> i am pulling for wisconsin on saturday night............to lose!;-)


I'd take LSU on the spread. Can't wait to see the very talented freshman class. I think it's a safe bet that 8 will play Sat.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sounds like you're grasping for straws again.


Are you claiming Ed Reed was a highly rated recruit? He was not. One hell of a football player in the NFL but he was not a big time recruit. So I find it amusing that this person claims his top three recruits of all time were Manning, reed and LF. That means he picked one guy no one else thought would be a superstar and two guys pretty much everyone else thought would be a superstar. Doesn't seem very likely.


----------



## schaeffer

Roseberry, thank you for the welcome. The SEC is clearly one of the top conferences. My problem as voiced here last year was with the pollsters ranking so many SEC teams high--for the most part they would play wimp non conference teams and when they would play each other they would just rotate positions in the rankings.

if Mariota stays healthy, the Ducks may end up in the top four. However, the team that seems to be flying below the radar is UCLA. They are loaded with talent


----------



## Migillicutty

UCLA is definitely on the radar of the experts. I also agree with your SEC sentiment. 

Here are the season predictions from all the espn college football "experts". No huge surprises but some varied opinions. One thing that stands out is no one picked LSU to win the sec or make the final four. 

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11401777&src=desktop


----------



## schaeffer

LSU is a NFL factory---players come and go early--no chance to develop a real team--not really in the best of traditions of college football.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer,
the poor pollsters are only popping out these southeastern conference skewed rankings because, in the now distant past they have been humiliated by poor selections that didn't include sec teams. conversely, pollsters are now getting a little conservative with their love for the ducks having voted them top three or four in the past only to see them come up short against stanford. it's just "bandwagon" voting.

the pollsters will all hop on another bandwagon soon if the sec is as bad as you, cutty and i all project.


----------



## schaeffer

Migillicutty, interesting picks by ESPN experts. What is probably more interesting is the team or teams that aren't in the forecast. It's almost guaranteed that 50% of their picks are wrong.


----------



## Migillicutty

John we all know you don't think the SEC is bad and I never said they were bad. Just not as good as SEC folks would have us believe. The top couple schools out of the SEC are always very good. 

Last year they were almost good enough to win another National Title. 

Shaeffer, agree with wrong picks. By mid season that list probably looks very different. By the end of the year who knows. Just hope my boys are still in the conversation for making the final four.


----------



## rboudet

Migillicutty said:


> Amazing that guy said that about Reed considering he was a 2 star recruit. Sounds like someone likes to rewrite history.


Shows he knows talent. What's your point? Miami could have taken any recruit they wanted at that time and chose this "2 Star" recruit. I guess they thought he good enough.


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> ...interesting picks by ESPN experts. What is probably more interesting is the team or teams that aren't in the forecast. It's almost guaranteed that 50% of their picks are wrong.


SEC-fer, good to know you've still got our back. Especially what with your converting from Zer*O*-Gon (for # of NCs won, remember?) and the Pax-10.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

rboudet said:


> Shows he knows talent. What's your point? Miami could have taken any recruit they wanted at that time and chose this "2 Star" recruit. I guess they thought he good enough.


Yeah UM was really pulling them in in 98 while under sanctions and playing in the micron PC bowl. Do you guys even follow college football.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

What have we learned today?? Because you're ignorant of who the man is, you're grasping for straws to "Save face". Yeah, Ed Reed played for that guy Butch Davis who obviously doesn't know elite talent. He was on the 2001 Nat Champ Team. I hear those guys were a bunch of posers with no talent. Do you even have a clue about what you're regurgitating @ this point??


----------



## rboudet

Yea got my years messed sorry, forgot you were the one and only all knowing college football savant. But you didn't answer my question above. What's your point? Are you saying LF will be a bust? or Mike Dietilier doesn't know what he is talking about? or Both?


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What have we learned today?? Because you're ignorant of who the man is, you're grasping for straws to "Save face". Yeah, Ed Reed played for that guy Butch Davis who obviously doesn't know elite talent. He was on the 2001 Nat Champ Team. I hear those guys were a bunch of posers with no talent. Do you even have a clue about what you're regurgitating @ this point??


I am not regurgitating anything, and not sure why you are so defensive about this "recruiting" expert. Is he your buddy, cousin? I simply pointed out that I was skeptical that he picked Ed as one of his top three can't miss prospects, nothing more. Not sure why that has offended your delicate sensibilities. It seems someone is a little too defensive about all things LSU. The fact is Ed was not a highly touted or rated recruit. Stating facts isn't grasping at straws. 

You are correct that Butch Davis recruited him. Butch did a very good job of talent eval and that was why UM had a great team in the early 2000's. However, he was forced to go outside the box and get guys that weren't highly sought after because of the situation UM was in at the time. Ed turned out to be quite a find, but it is highly doubtful anyone including Butch thought he was the type of prospect Manning and LF were coming out of HS. 

RB see above, just skeptical this "guru" picked Ed at the time to be a can't miss prospect. If he did, great, just doesn't seem likely. Not a knock on LSU or LF at all. Jacob gets very bent out of shape about any perceived slight to LF. I think he might have a wee bit of a man crush on him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm staying home tomorrow. No training. So I can get ready for the game. Not really, I have physical therapy. Couldn't get an afternoon appt.
But I am really looking forward to the first SEC game. And I'm eagerly awaiting SC first wheel route to see if Howard Matthews (safety) can read and stop the play. If not it's going to be a long evening.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Kirk Ferentz said the best 2 teams he's had Iowa play against in over 20 years @ the schools were the 2 games against LSU.


----------



## roseberry

wow 24 hours!!!!! it's almost time for bon's weekend predictions.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon is lost in Montana. LOL!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> wow 24 hours!!!!! it's almost time for bon's weekend predictions.





Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon is lost in Montana. LOL!


Been dog training with Lanse for the last 8 days, headed to Boise tomorrow to go elk hunting with my brother on Sat. not even going to attempt to handicap the games...Might catch the Aggie game on the radio, but will be in the woods on Sat and might not get back in time for the Texas game..Good Luck to everyone this weekend


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://m.espn.go.com/general/video?...d=ref~{"ref":"http://www.lsufoo tball.net/"}

I guess his teammates are wrong about him too. 

Tre'Davious White talks about him.


----------



## road kill

Tell me about the freshman RB at LSU.

I am afraid that *BUCKY* won't be able to stop him.
BUT..........*BUCKY* will score too!

Can't wait!


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> Tell me about the freshman RB at LSU.
> 
> I am afraid that *BUCKY* won't be able to stop him.
> BUT..........*BUCKY* will score too!
> 
> Can't wait!


rk,
i look forward to this game. it will be a good 'un. my young friend jacob and i have a wager related to the performance of freshman rb leonard fournette. our wager is documented in earlier posts on this thread. i fear i have run my "poo poo eater" a little too loudly and will end up a loser, posting photos of myself in a fourntte jersey, eating small freshwater lobsters a few months from now.

i evaluate talent in running backs with about the same precision as i pick field trial pups. but fourntte will make immeidate impact at lsu. (which is why he went to lsu and not bama)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Tell me about the freshman RB at LSU.
> 
> I am afraid that *BUCKY* won't be able to stop him.
> BUT..........*BUCKY* will score too!
> 
> Can't wait!


He's an absolute beast. He's as good a person as he is player. 

I don't think anybody will say Wisky won't score. I'll take LSU to win this game. I don't think it's that much of a stretch to say that they are by far the more talented team. I'm just ready for the game. It'll be 2 OLs trying to impose their will on each other's DL. 

Lubern Figaro just gave some bulletin board material for the game. The freshman safety said the lil 10 is better than The SEC, that Wisky matches LSU's speed, and that Wisky is the more physical team. I guess he never heard the ole adage, "Be careful what you wish for, because you just might get it & realize ya really didn't want it in the 1st place."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> rk,
> i look forward to this game. it will be a good 'un. my young friend jacob and i have a wager related to the performance of freshman rb leonard fournette. our wager is documented in earlier posts on this thread. i fear i have run my "poo poo eater" a little too loudly and will end up a loser, posting photos of myself in a fourntte jersey, eating small freshwater lobsters a few months from now.
> 
> i evaluate talent in running backs with about the same precision as i pick field trial pups. but fourntte will make immeidate impact at lsu. (which is why he went to lsu and not bama)


Negative. He'd play no matter where he went. Somebody is over zealous about Mr. Fournette (Ya see what I did there??) not coming to their team's school.


----------



## Dustin D

Didn't the Badgers lose their Front 7 on Defense?!

LSU should have no problem scoring
and the Badgers should be held under 17.

Bold Prediction 
34-16 LSU


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The entire Front 7. 3 back in the secondary.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Things got testy last night in Columbia last night during the Midnight Yell. Not sure why South Carolina fans were even there. Rather classless on their part.


----------



## sir big spur

I came here for one reason. Go Cocks. Hope those Aggies are ready for Williams-Brice.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Things got testy last night in Columbia last night during the Midnight Yell. Not sure why South Carolina fans were even there. Rather classless on their part.


Jacob, you have obviously never been to a game in my hometown. But to me the classless part is a bunch of OOS'ers showing up on the State House steps at midnight. The last time that happened, it was Sherman shooting cannonballs from across the river. He burned most of the city, but he didn't get the State House! There are bronze stars in the side of the building marking the spots where those cannonballs hit. We withstood that... But let a bunch of punks from somewhere else hold a cheerleading contest on our State House Steps? No thanks. Midnight yell? Who came up with that? They have insomnia?


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> Jacob, you have obviously never been to a game in my hometown. But to me the classless part is a bunch of OOS'ers showing up on the State House steps at midnight. The last time that happened, it was Sherman shooting cannonballs from across the river. He burned most of the city, but he didn't get the State House! There are bronze stars in the side of the building marking the spots where those cannonballs hit. We withstood that... But let a bunch of punks from somewhere else hold a cheerleading contest on our State House Steps? No thanks. Midnight yell? Who came up with that? They have insomnia?


Have to agree with this. The classless in the scenario definitely belongs to the Aggies. They all deserve to get their butts whipped for pulling a stunt like that. The midnight yell is a ridiculous tradition anyway. Shouldn't those boys be out trying to close and worrying about unwanted pregnancy, rather than doing silly cheers at midnight? 

I see the man love for LF is going in to full on creeper mode. That boy might want to start checking his 6.


----------



## crackerd

Did Reveille bite anybody? If she got too rabid, SowC'lina could always sic a squad of 'Cockpit Boykins on her.










As for the game, you got two teams that ain't had a lot of pigskin prosperity in their pedigrees until recently trying to figure out how to handle it on a national stage. 'Cocks by seven.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I am sure there are many traditions emulating from schools that were founded in the 1800's that some do not understand. Attacking one of those traditions shows poor sportsmanship. The Aggies obtained permission to be where they were.

Does your school have any traditions?


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> I am sure there are many traditions emulating from schools that were founded in the 1800's that some do not understand. Attacking one of those traditions shows poor sportsmanship. The Aggies obtained permission to be where they were.
> 
> Does your school have any traditions?



Winning Championships


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bet the hell out of SC.
http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab247/waynenutt/DSC02915_zps771ba071.jpg


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> I am sure there are many traditions emulating from schools that were founded in the 1800's that some do not understand. Attacking one of those traditions shows poor sportsmanship. The Aggies obtained permission to be where they were.
> 
> Does your school have any traditions?


That's why they were classless. It was known for some time that they'd do their Midnight Yell. It wasn't like they just showed up unannounced.


----------



## EdA

sir big spur said:


> I came here for one reason. Go Cocks. Hope those Aggies are ready for Williams-Brice.


So far they have answered the bell.


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> So far they have answered the bell.


Answered the bell? The ripped the bell off the wall! Damn! That freshman QB has embarrassed SC.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Answered the bell? The ripped the bell off the wall! Damn! That freshman QB has embarrassed SC.


He is actually a sophomore but he played high school football at one of the premier places in Texas, Southlake Carroll and he has a pretty good pedigree, his dad is Ken Hill who had a good career as a pitcher in MLB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'd probably go against conventional wisdom and say TAMU & the over.


Hmmn. So you're saying there's a chance.


----------



## Tim Mc

Did the SEC put a ban on playing defense? 73 points in three quarters of football, I guess they did.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Hmmn. So you're saying there's a chance.


If ol ball coach hadn't out-thunk himself with that DA'd onside kick you might be having a more serious conversation with yourself. 

MG


----------



## EdA

Surely the wily old ball coach did not underestimate the competition. But then he did give 18-22 year olds bulletin board material.


----------



## EdA

Johnny who?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

crackerd said:


> As for the game... 'Cocks by seven.
> 
> MG


Too late for some of this action?


----------



## leemac

sir big spur said:


> I came here for one reason. Go Cocks. Hope those Aggies are ready for Williams-Brice.


If this is the only reason you came here you came to the wrong place!


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> Johnny who?


They don't miss him, but Carolina sure missed the ones they lost.

Hats off to A & m... Great game for them.


----------



## EdA

So if SC is the preseason choice as the best team in the SEC East and the home team and TAMU is the third or fourth best team in the SEC West what does that say about the SEC East?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Well, well. A streak comes to an end. Tex ags smacked them. The old ball coach said "they're kicking our butts" at half time. I guess it's now "kicked".
Now to get ready for the home opener in front of 106,000 fans. I think Kyle Allen will get to play a bunch.


----------



## bjoiner

EdA said:


> So if SC is the preseason choice as the best team in the SEC East and the home team and TAMU is the third or fourth best team in the SEC West what does that say about the SEC East?


Preseason guessing game to get TV ratings. Nobody ever knows.


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> So if SC is the preseason choice as the best team in the SEC East and the home team and TAMU is the third or fourth best team in the SEC West what does that say about the SEC East?


I'm not really sure, but I'm surprised you care all that much since on more than one occasion you have said something like this... 

"All this anxiety over a bunch of under aged gifted athletes who are mostly coddled and immature, it will all be settled on the field. Whether your favorite team wins or loses will not cause failure of the sun to rise!"

I'm getting up in the morning to verify your statement.;-) hope it's not raining...


----------



## leemac

EdA said:


> So if SC is the preseason choice as the best team in the SEC East and the home team and TAMU is the third or fourth best team in the SEC West what does that say about the SEC East?


Easy Doc, at least give my Dawgs a shot at SC! 

I read an article last week about how many elite QB's Kevin Summlin has coached. It looks like he has another one.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> I'm not really sure, but I'm surprised you care all that much since on more than one occasion you have said something like this...
> 
> "All this anxiety over a bunch of under aged gifted athletes who are mostly coddled and immature, it will all be settled on the field. Whether your favorite team wins or loses will not cause failure of the sun to rise!"
> 
> I'm getting up in the morning to verify your statement.;-) hope it's not raining...


No anxiety from me but I sure enjoy watching old sourpuss be, well old sourpuss. Nice to see my much football maligned alma mater matter in the SEC while the home state darling Longhorns stumble around in a watered down Big 12.


----------



## roseberry

very interesting first game of the season. congrats wayne and dr. ed and all the aggies.

on to espn, wake up and give 'em hell johnny reb!


----------



## MikeBoley

sir big spur said:


> I came here for one reason. Go Cocks. Hope those Aggies are ready for Williams-Brice.


Looks like we were more than ready. Put an ol fashion hurtin on the chickens!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Sumlin definitely knows what he is doing on offense. Hill was great. Needs some help on D, however.


----------



## EdA

RookieTrainer said:


> Sumlin definitely knows what he is doing on offense. Hill was great. Needs some help on D, however.


They are very young and very athletic on defense but will get better every week as they must to compete in the SEC West.


----------



## John Robinson

What happened with Boise State?


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> What happened with Boise State?


Mississippi 35 Boise St 13


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> So if SC is the preseason choice as the best team in the SEC East and the home team and TAMU is the third or fourth best team in the SEC West what does that say about the SEC East?


Unless TAMU somehow pulls off something unforeseen, they're behind AU, the gumps, LSU, & Ole Miss. @ best 4th place, but I'm going to say 5th. Good win yesterday though. No doubt. South Carolina is weak on both lines and it showed. Ole Miss has the best DL in the country.


----------



## crackerd

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Too late for some of this action?


Vandy (naturally) out-thunk themselves too - when they went all-in for a "West Coast defense" coach in Derek Mason. _*Temple*_ (!) 37, Vanderbilt 7. SEC East juggernaut has landed...on the their derriere - both the 'Dores and USCe. Question is, can Rev. Richt at Georgia do likewise in living down to the SEC East's great expectations?

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

EdA said:


> They are very young and very athletic on defense but will get better every week as they must to compete in the SEC West.


You may be right, but that has not been the case the last couple of years. And they will need to be better on defense to compete in the west week in and week out. That offense always gives them a puncher's chance, but you know there will be one or two games where the offense is a little off for whatever reason.


----------



## huntinman

RookieTrainer said:


> Sumlin definitely knows what he is doing on offense. Hill was great. Needs some help on D, however.


Their D played pretty dang good too. SC really only scored in the first half on the big bombs. No running game at all, which was supposed to be their strength... A&M shut that down... Have to give them the credit


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> What happened with Boise State?


Their QB threw 4 INT one in the end zone, they were in the game for 3 quarters


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> What happened with Boise State?





BonMallari said:


> Their QB threw 4 INT one in the end zone, they were in the game for 3 quarters


Right! it was only 7-6 at the start of the 4th Qtr. wow 

4th Qtr. According to Box Chart 7-6 Ole Miss
Then it went like this.

Ole Miss - Pass, Pass Touchdown
Boise St - Pass, Pass Interception
Ole Miss - Pass 31 yds Touchdown off the INT
Boise St - Punt
Ole Miss - 76 yrd Touchdown PASS
Boise St - pass pass pass etc etc Touchdown
(On-Side) Kick recovered by Ole Miss
Ole Miss - run, pass, run Touchdown
Boise St. - Pass, sack for loss, sack for loss - Turnover on downs.
Ole Miss - kneel

All in about 13 minutes of game time.

That Ole Miss 'D' looks Stingy though. Lots of Shoulder Pad Crack Hits last night.

Some of those 5 Stars they snagged were looking the part.
Check out the Vine Vid
http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...7/ole-miss-boise-state-game-recap-final-score






RookieTrainer said:


> You may be right, but that has not been the case the last couple of years. And they will need to be better on defense to compete in the west week in and week out. That offense always gives them a puncher's chance, but you know there will be one or two games where the offense is a little off for whatever reason.


Just as we saw with Manziel vs LSU both times. 
Bama and LSU have totally different Defensive Scheme compared to SEC East teams
at least as of lately.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Just as we saw with Manziel vs LSU both times. 
Bama and LSU have totally different Defensive Scheme compared to SEC East teams
at least as of lately.[/QUOTE]

I agree. I like offense as much as the next guy, but it comes and goes. Defense and special teams can keep you in the game on those days when the offense is not clicking.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm picking LSU over Wisconsin.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The #1 WR recruit from the past class, Malachi Dupree, did not travel. He's still banged up. Was having a beastly fall camp before getting dinged up a week and a half or 2 weeks ago. 

Rashard Robinson (Starting CB opposite Tre'Davious White.) didn't make the trip either.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Unless TAMU somehow pulls off something unforeseen, they're behind AU, the gumps, LSU, & Ole Miss. @ best 4th place, but I'm going to say 5th. Good win yesterday though. No doubt. South Carolina is weak on both lines and it showed. Ole Miss has the best DL in the country.


Well my young college football expert friend, you may be correct however I doubt that any of the opposing coaches will underestimate the competition the way old sourpuss did.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm picking LSU over Wisconsin.


That's a good bet.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Well my young college football expert friend, you may be correct however I doubt that any of the opposing coaches will underestimate the competition the way old sourpuss did.


I don't think it was underestimating. Their lines are substandard. I think that there will be several teams with 2 loses. Can't wait to have some 12th tie breaker decide who goes to Atlanta.


----------



## Raymond Little

Tre'Davious?????? LSU Honor Scholar no doubt??????


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Well somebody underestimated TAMU, ranked 21 vs. SC ranked 9. And USA TODAY said TAMU was the most over rated team in the top 25. Bulletin board material according to Sumlin.

LSU is only favored by 4 points. I'm still staying with LSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Raymond Little said:


> Tre'Davious?????? LSU Honor Scholar no doubt??????


Superb CB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Well somebody underestimated TAMU, ranked 21 vs. SC ranked 9. And USA TODAY said TAMU was the most over rated team in the top 25. Bulletin board material according to Sumlin.
> 
> LSU is only favored by 4 points. I'm still staying with LSU.


I've said LSU by 10 & there's nothing to change my mind. I've had a feeling the last 2 days of it being by 14. I think 10 or 14 is about right. We will see tomm night. 24 hours & 28 minutes to go.


----------



## crackerd

Where's SEC-fer? - know he's basking in 'Bama Lite (ColState and Saban protégé Mac McElwain) puttin' a bruisin' on the Buffs of the Pax-10 with 'Bama transfer Dee Hart running the ball more in one game than he did in four years for the Tide.


----------



## Cuttem'

Well for all of the Texas A&M haters and media experts I hoped all you SEC boys like the taste we put in your mouth. Look out it doesn't matter if we have Johnny football. We have Kevin Sumlin. Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

12 hours until KO. I'll throw you Wisky fans a bone & give you something that reminds you of a home game after the 3rd Quarter. 




That said, there can be only one.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 12 hours until KO. I'll throw you Wisky fans a bone & give you something that reminds you of a home game after the 3rd Quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, there can be only one.
> View attachment 19988


Damn, that looks like a post game pic after a loss. (I should know)


----------



## huntinman

Cuttem' said:


> Well for all of the Texas A&M haters and media experts I hoped all you SEC boys like the taste we put in your mouth. Look out it doesn't matter if we have Johnny football. We have Kevin Sumlin. Whoop!!!!!


Newsflash... A&M has been in the SEC for a little while now. They seem to like it pretty well;-)


----------



## Denver

If you've never been to Camp Randall for the start of the fourth quarter to witness "Jump Around" you gotta go!


Jacob Hawkes said:


> 12 hours until KO. I'll throw you Wisky fans a bone & give you something that reminds you of a home game after the 3rd Quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, there can be only one.
> View attachment 19988


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> Damn, that looks like a post game pic after a loss. (I should know)


Very little sleep. About to take a nap. Grilled some yellowfin for lunch. 



Denver said:


> If you've never been to Camp Randall for the start of the fourth quarter to witness "Jump Around" you gotta go!


Never been. Well aware of that tradition. 



Is anybody watching this UCLA/Virginia game?? If Virginia punts on 2nd down, this is a 0-0 game. 2 pick 6s & a scoop and score for UCLA has this a 21-3 game.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It is very early but AL is not dominating WV.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> It is very early but AL is not dominating WV.


quite the contrary.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> quite the contrary.


It's OK Saint Nick will prevail and he will sour on OC Pretty Boy Lane Kiffin who lost his Hollywood gig, Tuscaloosa must be quite a step down for the pretty boy couple!


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Well somebody underestimated TAMU, ranked 21 vs. SC ranked 9. And USA TODAY said TAMU was the most over rated team in the top 25. Bulletin board material according to Sumlin.



Wayne.....Pre-season Rank = *Completely Irrelevant*


----------



## Dustin D

Well one things clear.


These LSU DB's are lost in the sauce lol


When Line Backers are the closest players to the ball 
in the BACKfield, you got problems lol


----------



## dgowder

How bout them dawgs!!!


----------



## bjoiner

UGA has a full stable of running backs. First and second half looked like polar opposites. I think Bobo realized he might want to use his RBs to win.


----------



## huntinman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Well somebody underestimated TAMU, ranked 21 vs. SC ranked 9. And USA TODAY said TAMU was *the most over rated team in the top 25*. Bulletin board material according to Sumlin.
> 
> LSU is only favored by 4 points. I'm still staying with LSU.


Wayne, it appears that they meant to say Gamecocks and said A&M by mistake... 

Looks like you might want to consider the Badger bandwagon.


----------



## Dustin D

LSU Offensive Line not as good as advertised.
Wis. Defensive Line better than advertised.

LSU has points on the board b/c of one lucky play 
and a speedy receiver. That's it.

Wisconsin has earned their yards and points with full play football.

Jennings .... nothing to really say...


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, the Badgers came to play.


----------



## John Robinson

All except that Wisconsin quarterback, he's terrible.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Wow, the Badgers came to play.


But not for 60 minutes.


----------



## Dustin D

46th consecutive regular season 
Out of Conference Win for LSU.

16 Consecutive season-opener win streak by Wisconsin snapped.


uuuuugly........ *wipes brow* .... 


/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was close like the Vegas boys predicted. But I am glad I stayed with LSU. I only watched bits and pieces of the game. What happened to Founette?


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Boy does *Everett Golson have a great arm....*


----------



## leemac

bjoiner said:


> UGA has a full stable of running backs. First and second half looked like polar opposites. I think Bobo realized he might want to use his RBs to win.


Gurley was as advertised. Freshmen Nick Chubb and Sony Michel were as well. 298 yards on twenty five carries combined.

After a lack luster first half on defense the guys bought into our new DC's scheme and gave up a whopping 15 yards total offense in the second half. It sure feels good starting the season starting out like that!

Were Georgia and Texas A&M the only teams that over achieved opening weekend?


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> uuuuugly........ *wipes brow* ....


Unfortunately - it still counts as a win, not exactly deserved 

#83 for LSU looks to be a talent or Bucky's CB's need to learn not to let the guys get between them & the goal

May be the only game Wisconsin loses all year, doubt if the same can be said for LSU - 

Where's Jacob ??????????????????


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Biggest surprise for me was Texas Tech barely beating Central Arkansas 42-35.


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> Were Georgia and Texas A&M the only teams that over achieved opening weekend?


Looked like it took a first half for a few teams to wake up.
Many teams that were supposed to win, won. But it didn't come easy.
Florida St, Bama, LSU, Auburn...all had rough to ugly(LSU) first half's
and then much better 2nd half's to put it away.





Marvin S said:


> Unfortunately - it still counts as a win, not exactly deserved


Not deserved? C'mon man.... lol 
LSU went on a 21-0 streak to end the game with the win.
New players making their first come back on a grand stage from a deficit 
while shutting down your opponent is a deserved game.

Last second wins on a fluke, would better fit the undeserved category.




Marvin S said:


> May be the only game Wisconsin loses all year, doubt if the same can be said for LSU -


Was thinking the same thing considering Wisconsin
doesn't play Ohio St, Mich St, Michigan or Penn St. this season. 

Man, how'd they pull that off?


----------



## roseberry

i fell asleep in the third with lsu down by three possessions. i woke up this morning at 4:30 and the replay was in the 4th. hilliard was killing. great comeback win. i think jacob will be up and around soon, he may have not been able to get to sunday school this morning after that game!;-)

todd gurley......todd gurley......todd gurley......wow! matters not how old we are or how many football players and games we have seen. that was a rare game by a grown man! he is better than i thought. i had gurley in the mike davis/tj yeldon category.....i wuz wrong. did i say WOW?

fsu looked a little dazed at times and the cowboys were ready. if not for the early pick six, this one coulda been a real scare for the noles. the td run by winston was a classic!

i have been on the prescott bandwagon since he and state beat alabama on everything but the scoreboard last season. he came to play last night and is one of the best in the nation, imo. the bullies are gonna beat some people this year.

hogs are much improved. but the boogs were just too much after marshall's bong hits took the edge off of the first game jitters. 

i have to up my prediction on bama's wins this season to 5. i said earlier they would win four and wvu wasn't one of the four. no defense of the uptempo and quarterback play that got it done but still seems suspicious. dustin would you please set up a spreadsheet for my bet with jacob on henry and fournette. (in case of a tie, i hope coachmo saw henry pick up the backside corner on the screen to fowler!)


----------



## Dustin D

*Derrick Henry*

career statsrushingreceiving seasonattydsavglngtdrecydsavglngtd2014171136.6191000.000

*Leonard Fournette
*
CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD20148182.350000.000


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LF didn't show up?


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> LF didn't show up?


He did not live up to Jacob expectations but that Hillard guy was a beast


----------



## Dustin D

Critiquing a players first ever College Football Game seems a little silly no?

One thing I don't agree with, is Fournette on Kick returns. He avg. 23 yards
but you place him in a pretty vulnerable position too.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Was Gordon hurt? If not the entire Wisc coaching staff should be fired. 

Hilliard looks to be in the best shape of his career. He is going to hurt some defenses if the O line will give him half a chance. Looks like he is determined to hold on to his starting spot this year.

Fournette will be fine. Give him a little time. I agree with Dustin - why have him running back kickoffs with the abundance of talent on the bench? Seems like an unnecessary risk.

LSU's mighty O -line better improve before SEC play. If they repeat last nights performance the Tigas are in for a long season.

Either Wisc had absolutely nothing in the way of WRs, or LSU's D-backs are even better than expected. Probably some of both.

Jennings plays well when he doesn't play tentatively. Going to have to turn the guy loose and either sink or swim with him (for now). Based on Harris' brief appearance, he didn't look ready. 

I look for a lot of improvement before the Auburn game. (Trying real hard to be optimistic!)

fp


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't know about critiquing. He had lots of hype as to his expected performance. Lots of other freshmen played their first game and did well. To name a few for just TAMU: Speedy Noil, Armani Watts and Myles Garrett. I'm forgetting one, nose tackle, I think.
I think the hype made everyone expect more and were disappointed. I hope he does well except on Turkey Day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll watch the game again to get my breakdown of it. Things that stood out were the mismanaging of LF & Brandon Harris. 1 series for a QB when he doesn't get to show his talents is dumb. The blocking was atrocious for LF. He should continue returning KOs. You want to give him the ball any way you can. 

The game was obviously ugly @ times if you are a LSU fan. The one thing that mattered, LSU won. It was vintage LSU under Slingblade. There were obviously growing pains. It'll be nice to have everybody back for the next several weeks. The next game that matters is the game against STATE.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't know about critiquing. He had lots of hype as to his expected performance. Lots of other freshmen played their first game and did well. To name a few for just TAMU: *Speedy Noil*, *Armani Watts* and *Myles Garrett*. I'm forgetting one, nose tackle, I think.
> I think the hype made everyone expect more and were disappointed. I hope he does well except on Turkey Day.


None of which you named are running backs Wayne....?

I'm trying not to defend him here, b/c I don't think he needs defending 
and I don't buy into hype so therefore i can't argue from it.

Fournette touched the ball 8 times. 
The first 8 times in his College Career in his first game ever as a College Player....
....and were talking about his performance? What were folks expecting? 100 yards?

If you watch the game, (Full Game Here) Fournette ran HARD and Fast,
just no holes to break through on. One thing I did notice.
He's a pile pusher for at least 3 yards. His speed from the backfield
and impact on the line moves the pile for sure. I could only imagine 
what a break away run would look like. It's coming.

But as a fan, I'm not really concerned. There's plenty to look forward to.
Fournette will have to learn the ropes and all signs say he should have no problems doing so.


----------



## Tim Mc

Melvin Gordon was the best football player in the game, let alone running back. Wisconsin just didn't have the depth to hang for the whole game. Have to give them credit after seeing the size and speed of LSU. 
I'm sure by mid-season the Tigers will be clicking and just pounding the hell out of some teams.


----------



## Denver

You are correct!!



Tim Mc said:


> Melvin Gordon was the best football player in the game, let alone running back. Wisconsin just didn't have the depth to hang for the whole game. Have to give them credit after seeing the size and speed of LSU.
> I'm sure by mid-season the Tigers will be clicking and just pounding the hell out of some teams.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LF ran very well. He absolutely got the most out of each run. If Anthony Jennings could run the option a lil better, he would have had a much better YPC average. 1 bad pitch lost 11 yards and the other cost him 6. If he was in with some of those runs by Kenny Hilliard, he houses them.


----------



## Dustin D

By the way...the Tenn.VOLS, without a single starter from last year,
are completely shutting out Utah St.

4th Qtr just started.


1234TUSU00000TENN1437731

Top Performers
Passing: J. Worley (TENN) - 268 YDS, 3 TD
Rushing: P. Howard (TENN) - 2 CAR, 9 YDS, 1 TD
Receiving: V. Pearson (TENN) - 3 REC, 27 YDS, 1 TD


----------



## roseberry

yes, the vols appear much improved. their current recruiting for next signing day is also going very well. to me college football is better when tennessee does well.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

AU gets away with locking up the ARKY coaches in the elevator during halftime. What a dirty place to play @. If you have to keep the opposing coaching staff from making halftime adjustments, that's sad. 

That said, what about "Blue Thunder" (AU's ball boy.) showing off his wheels??


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> AU gets away with locking up the ARKY coaches in the elevator during halftime. What a dirty place to play @. If you have to keep the opposing coaching staff from making halftime adjustments, that's sad.


This statement coming from a LSU fan?? Now that's funny!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Get back to me when that happens in The BR.


----------



## Dustin D

Pretty Good game going on between The U and Louisville.


----------



## EdA

Jacob, Jacob, Jacob, righteous indignation from an LSWho fan?


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Get back to me when that happens in The BR.


Funny that even the Ark coach said it was a weird deal and nothing nobody could do about it. He also said it didn't have any outcome of the 2nd half. But hey it matters to Jacob...

As for LSU... What about all the times the A/C hasn't worked in the locker room during the early season games, but yet blows like crazy during the cold games. Or no hot water in the locker rooms, etc, etc.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> AU gets away with locking up the ARKY coaches in the elevator during halftime. What a dirty place to play @. If you have to keep the opposing coaching staff from making halftime adjustments, that's sad.
> 
> That said, what about "Blue Thunder" (AU's ball boy.) showing off his wheels??


He is no Red Lightening. 


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2183811-clash-of-the-ball-boys-red-lightning-vs-blue-thunder


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> He is no Red Lightening.
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2183811-clash-of-the-ball-boys-red-lightning-vs-blue-thunder



Haha! That boy is loving life!


----------



## Dustin D

Well disgraced former Hogs coach Petrino
wins his debut as Louisville Head Coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Jacob, Jacob, Jacob, righteous indignation from an LSWho fan?


There's no better place to watch a game than DV. 



Brandoned said:


> Funny that even the Ark coach said it was a weird deal and nothing nobody could do about it. He also said it didn't have any outcome of the 2nd half. But hey it matters to Jacob...
> 
> As for LSU... What about all the times the A/C hasn't worked in the locker room during the early season games, but yet blows like crazy during the cold games. Or no hot water in the locker rooms, etc, etc.


Of course he wouldn't say that's why they lost the game. He has class. Doesn't change the fact that it is a huge disadvantage. 

Grasping for straws with these accusations?? I guess the lil 10 folks should cry about pink bathrooms @ Iowa. They don't. At least that's factual info.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> He is no Red Lightening.
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2183811-clash-of-the-ball-boys-red-lightning-vs-blue-thunder


Read it on Facebook last night. Was mildly humorous.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *There's no better place to watch a game than DV. *



Oh yes there is... My house. No standing in line to go to the bathroom. (And don't miss any plays thanks to "pause" feature!) Instant replay... And slo-mo... Right in my hand... And if I want something to eat... Just stumble to the kitchen... Rain? Who needs it? Heat, humidity... I save all that mess for hunting and dogs. 

I forgot parking... No fighting for a parking spot... (Unless my wife has some of her friends over... Nothing I can do about that)


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Oh yes there is... My house. No standing in line to go to the bathroom. (And don't miss any plays thanks to "pause" feature!) Instant replay... And slo-mo... Right in my hand... And if I want something to eat... Just stumble to the kitchen... Rain? Who needs it? Heat, humidity... I save all that mess for hunting and dogs.
> 
> I forgot parking... No fighting for a parking spot... (Unless my wife has some of her friends over... Nothing I can do about that)


Don't forget no $8 lukewarm beer


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Read it on Facebook last night. Was mildly humorous.


You are the epitome of The typical SEC fan. Utterly obnoxious and more biased than the worst of homers. Your pitiful excuses for LF, who was abysmal in his debut(doesn't mean he won't be and isn't a great back) but his debut was poor. You can't just be honest and admit he had a bad game but you still have high hopes because he is super talented. One game sure doesn't make a career. Instead it's just excuses. It tells everyone reading you refuse to think rationally or have an honest discussion. Your purple and mustard glasses are so ridiculous tinted that nothing you say can be taken seriously. 

DV is a really cool place to watch a game. Look around though. There is a great big world out there and there are a bunch of really great stadiums with awesome tradition and game day ambiance. You probably haven't ever been to any of them though. Small world for a small mind SEC fan.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> there are a bunch of really great stadiums with awesome tradition and game day ambiance.


It don't take a big stadium - as a young person I enjoyed going to town team baseball - sitting behind home plate with a case of beer iced down
just haranguing the umps - 

When I was in college one side of our stadium had parking for cars so the older fans could sit there on frosty nights & enjoy the comforts of being warm -

& the neat thing about them was the traffic was non-existent - but they are still playing the same game .


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There's no better place to watch a game than DV.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he wouldn't say that's why they lost the game. He has class. Doesn't change the fact that it is a huge disadvantage.
> 
> Grasping for straws with these accusations?? I guess the lil 10 folks should cry about pink bathrooms @ Iowa. They don't. At least that's factual info.


I am grasping for straws with accusations, again funny! I am only stating facts!!! I probably know a few more things than you do about how things like that work... You are the type SEC fan that thinks he knows everything (internet info fan) and really gives the rest of us a bad name. Also @ is not a word, just saying!


----------



## John Robinson

Brandoned said:


> I am grasping for straws with accusations, again funny! I am only stating facts!!! I probably know a few more things than you do about how things like that work... You are the type SEC fan that thinks he knows everything (internet info fan) and really gives the rest of us a bad name. Also @ is not a word, just saying!


Jacob is light years better than Franco was, still a homer as are most of us that love our team.


----------



## roseberry

john robinson,
i am not sure anyone has mentioned it but, i was able to see several series of the trojan game. they looked very good, especially for a first time out under a new head coach. fresno is usually a pretty good team and usc dominated. the pac should be very fun to watch with a much improved usc!


----------



## Dustin D

AP Top 25 RKTEAMRECORDPTS1Florida State (46)1-014562Alabama (1)1-013173Oregon (5)1-013144Oklahoma (2)1-012835Auburn1-011866Georgia (2)1-011147Michigan State1-010938Ohio State1-09829Texas A&M (2)1-097810Baylor1-096211UCLA1-094412LSU (1)1-092613Stanford1-088614USC1-072915Ole Miss1-052516Notre Dame1-051917Arizona State1-043118Wisconsin0-136419Nebraska1-035220Kansas State1-032521South Carolina0-119621North Carolina1-019623Clemson0-116424Missouri1-014725Louisville1-0141


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> the pac should be very fun to watch with a much improved usc!


Starts this weekend! 

USC v Stanford right out the gate! Week 2 Clash.
2:30 CST

Both blew their opponents out the water this weekend.

Of course Stanford was playing UC Davis
but this weekend they get to host the Trojans.


Also this weekend another Top 10 match up Block Buster
Michigan State @ Oregon
5:30 CST

Other notable;
VT vs Ohio St. Could be interesting.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> You are the epitome of The typical SEC fan. Utterly obnoxious and more biased than the worst of homers. Your pitiful excuses for LF, who was abysmal in his debut(doesn't mean he won't be and isn't a great back) but his debut was poor. You can't just be honest and admit he had a bad game but you still have high hopes because he is super talented. One game sure doesn't make a career. Instead it's just excuses. It tells everyone reading you refuse to think rationally or have an honest discussion. Your purple and mustard glasses are so ridiculous tinted that nothing you say can be taken seriously.
> 
> DV is a really cool place to watch a game. Look around though. There is a great big world out there and there are a bunch of really great stadiums with awesome tradition and game day ambiance. You probably haven't ever been to any of them though. Small world for a small mind SEC fan.


I guess I'll have to call BS, again. 

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ball-stadiums-to-visit-before-you-die/page/26

http://athlonsports.com/college-football/top-stadiums-college-football-experts-poll

http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap2000000362215

http://athlonsports.com/college-football/college-football-2013-ranking-nations-top-25-stadiums#26

http://www.bestcollegereviews.org/football-stadiums/

http://www.wisescholar.com/FeedItem/Top-10-Loudest-College-Football-Stadiums/

http://list25.com/25-loudest-college-football-stadiums/2/


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Jacob is light years better than Franco was, still a homer as are most of us that love our team.


I just said that the SEC is the most dominant Conference in the land and that no other Conference has been nearly as dominant throughout College Football History. When has any other Conference dominated the National Championship the way the SEC has? I can't help it if you can't handle reality!

Has the Big 10 or any other Conference won the Nat'l Championship more than two years in a row?

Seven in a row and nine of the last sixteen Championships. 

I rest my case!


----------



## roseberry

franco,
glad to see you back in the game!
jmc


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> franco,
> glad to see you back in the game!
> jmc


I've been kinda reading this thread, very amusing. ;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I guess I'll have to call BS, again.
> 
> http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ball-stadiums-to-visit-before-you-die/page/26
> 
> http://athlonsports.com/college-football/top-stadiums-college-football-experts-poll
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap2000000362215
> 
> http://athlonsports.com/college-football/college-football-2013-ranking-nations-top-25-stadiums#26
> 
> http://www.bestcollegereviews.org/football-stadiums/
> 
> http://www.wisescholar.com/FeedItem/Top-10-Loudest-College-Football-Stadiums/
> 
> http://list25.com/25-loudest-college-football-stadiums/2/


Thanks for proving my point.

Tell us again why it wasn't poor Leonard's fault he sucked so bad against wisky.


----------



## John Robinson

Somehow I don't think you are really going to let your case rest.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john robinson,
> i am not sure anyone has mentioned it but, i was able to see several series of the trojan game. they looked very good, especially for a first time out under a new head coach. fresno is usually a pretty good team and usc dominated. the pac should be very fun to watch with a much improved usc!


Thanks for that, I'm just happy Lane Kiffin is history. Seems like the PAC 12 might beat themselves up the way the SEC does.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ball-stadiums-to-visit-before-you-die/page/26
> 
> http://athlonsports.com/college-football/top-stadiums-college-football-experts-poll
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap2000000362215
> 
> http://athlonsports.com/college-football/college-football-2013-ranking-nations-top-25-stadiums#26
> 
> http://www.bestcollegereviews.org/football-stadiums/
> 
> http://www.wisescholar.com/FeedItem/Top-10-Loudest-College-Football-Stadiums/
> 
> http://list25.com/25-loudest-college-football-stadiums/2/


....and to think all those articles were written BEFORE 
the new expansion and renovation.


----------



## coachmo

Fournette had 8 carries for 21 yards rushing and 5 returns for 117 yards on kick returns may not be great but c'mon man it doesn't suck!!


----------



## Migillicutty

2.6 yds a carry for the greatest RB to ever walk the planet is pretty paltry.


----------



## Dustin D

So far, I've heard this new guy talk more about Fournette 
than anyone else on here. 

Give it a rest man. Jeez. Or send him a PM and make a date. 

Hell we're right next door!


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin try to keep up. Already used that joke on your buddy Jacob. He is the Fournette lover and uber homer. Just pointing it out. Guess I need to use the sarcasm font for you La. folks.


----------



## coachmo

So migilliculty are you saying that the #1 recruit out of high school should be expected to do a lot, not be expected to do a lot, "sucks" as you put it, or what in his first collegiate game? You're basing your viewpoint on seeing him carry the ball 8 times. Just wondering. It sure seems like you are the one with the crush!


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm very simply giving uber homer Jacob a hard time for not being honest and admitting LF didn't have a stellar debut running the ball. Kid is a fine prospect. I'm sure he will do well over his career. How well remains to be seen. Not ready to crown him the next Barry Sanders. As was stated previously lots of big time prospects never live up to their potential or the expectations. He didnt have a great first game, nothing wrong with that, but Jacob had to make a litany of excuses because he talked him up so much instead of just taking off his purple and mustard glasses and admitting it. Like I said guess I need a sarcasm font. I know it's a really long thread but if you don't read the history it'll be kind of hard to follow. 

3,2,1, before Jacob makes a straw reference regards,


----------



## Dustin D

Migillicutty said:


> I'm very simply giving uber homer Jacob a hard time
> for not being honest and admitting LF didn't have a stellar debut running the ball.


Then you're right. B/c he didn't run the ball well.

He ran hard and fast, but was too focused on hitting the hole
than looking for a way around. Which is fine. 
He likely wanted to be more disciplined in hitting the called slot.

But as Jacob alluded to, the blocking provided for LF 
was not the same for Hillard. That was easily seen. 
I'm not saying they sabotaged him, but re-watching the game it's pretty clear.
You either have a hole to run through, or you don't. LF had no hole to run through
but he could have bounced outside. but like I said, due to him likely wanting to show disicpline
he stuck with the call is my guess.

ANYWAY!

Check out the Power Rankings;


ESPN Power Rankings RKTEAMRECORDPTS1Florida State (4)1-03042Georgia (5)1-03023Oklahoma (1)1-02793Oregon1-02795Alabama (1)1-02596Texas A&M (1)1-02577Auburn (1)1-02448Michigan State1-02299Baylor1-021810LSU1-020711Stanford1-020012USC1-019713UCLA1-016514Ohio State1-016115Notre Dame1-012616Nebraska1-011317Ole Miss1-011018Arizona State1-07819Wisconsin0-17420Oklahoma State0-15421Clemson0-14821Louisville1-04823Kansas State1-04723South Carolina0-14725Michigan1-041


----------



## Dustin D

With Reviews from ESPN;



College Football Power Rankings - Week 2 RANKTEAM / RECORDTRENDINGPTSCOMMENT1Florida State
1-0
--

Last Week: 1304The Seminoles avoided a scare from a gritty Oklahoma State team and tied a school record with their 17th straight win. Quarterback Jameis Winston threw an uncharacteristic two interceptions, but his dazzling 28-yard touchdown run changed the game and led to the 37-31 win.2Georgia
1-0
10
Last Week: 12302What began as a close game evolved into Todd Gurley's Week 1 Heisman moment. His 100-yard kickoff return for a touchdown helped the Bulldogs to a 45-21 win over Clemson. Gurley finished with a school-record 293 all-purpose yards.3Oklahoma
1-0
--

Last Week: 3279The Sooners did what they were supposed to do, and left no doubt they were the better team in a 48-16 dismantling of Louisiana Tech. Trevor Knight threw for 253 yards and a touchdown en route to a 31-0 lead.3Oregon
1-0
1
Last Week: 4279Marcus Mariota put up enough numbers for an entire game in just one half as the Ducks routed South Dakota 62-13. Mariota threw for 267 yards and three touchdowns and ran for one more -- all in the first half. It was a tuneup before hosting Michigan State this week.5Alabama
1-0
3
Last Week: 2259Quarterback Blake Sims started and finished the game, stepping ahead of transfer Jake Coker, but West Virginia gave the Tide its best shot. Alabama didn't look dominant in its 33-23 win, and the Mountaineers had too many dropped passes and failed to convert their final fourth down.


----------



## Dustin D

6Texas A&M
1-0
12
Last Week: 18257The Aggies, led by new quarterback Kenny Hill, steamrolled South Carolina's defense in a shocking 52-28 win. Hill made replacing Johnny Manziel look easy, completing 44 of 60 passes for 511 yards, three touchdowns and zero picks.7Auburn
1-0
2
Last Week: 5244Quarterback Jeremy Johnson started the game and Nick Marshall finished it, leading the Tigers to a 45-21 win over Arkansas. The Razorbacks kept things interesting until Jermaine Whitehead's pick-six gave the Tigers a two-touchdown lead.8Michigan State
1-0
1
Last Week: 7229The Spartans easily handled Jacksonville State in a 45-7 win, but quarterback Connor Cook had to shake off a late hit to his left leg. Cook bounced back and completed 12 of 13 passes for 285 yards and three touchdowns before sitting out the second half.9Baylor
1-0
2
Last Week: 11218It was business as usual for the Baylor offense in a 45-0 clobbering of SMU. Baylor led 24-0 after just one quarter and had 35 first downs to the Mustangs' 7. SMU also had three turnovers. Bears quarterback Bryce Petty threw for 161 yards and two touchdowns.10LSU
1-0
3
Last Week: 13207LSU scored 21 unanswered points in a 28-24 comeback win over Wisconsin, which couldn't overcome two interceptions by quarterback Tanner McEvoy. Running back Melvin Gordon had 140 yards and a touchdown but just 16 carries.


----------



## Dustin D

11Stanford
1-0
1
Last Week: 10200Ty Montgomery had a 60-yard punt return for a touchdown as Stanford crushed UC-Davis 45-0. The All-American kick returner, who had offseason surgery on his right shoulder, was the story of the game, and the Cardinal will need more of the same from him against USC this weekend.12USC
1-0
2
Last Week: 14197The Trojans had no problem shaking the off-field distractions in a 52-12 romp of Fresno State. Quarterback Cody Kessler threw for four touchdowns and ran for another as USC racked up 701 yards of total offense.13UCLA
1-0
5
Last Week: 8165The Bruins had their hands full with a surprisingly stingy Virginia defense, and quarterback Brett Hundley had a pedestrian performance in a 28-20 win. The win was a credit to UCLA's defense, which accounted for three touchdowns (a pair of interceptions and a 75-yard fumble return).14Ohio State
1-0
8
Last Week: 6161Quarterback J.T. Barrett made his debut in place of injured starter Braxton Miller and helped the Buckeyes get past Navy 34-17. Ohio State's defensive line surrendered 370 rushing yards, but Barrett was 4-for-4 for 130 yards and two touchdowns in the second half.15Notre Dame
1-0
--

Last Week: 15126Quarterback Everett Golson made quite a comeback for the Irish, running for three touchdowns and throwing for two more in a 48-17 win over Rice. More eyes will be watching this week when Notre Dame and Michigan end their historic series.


----------



## Dustin D

16Nebraska
1-0
6
Last Week: 22113Ameer Abdullah showed why he is one of the best running backs in the country, racking up a career-high 232 yards in three quarters of the 55-7 win over Florida Atlantic. The Cornhuskers racked up 779 yards -- 493 of which came on the ground.17Ole Miss
1-0
2
Last Week: 19110After throwing three interceptions in the first half, Ole Miss quarterback Bo Wallace threw three touchdown passes in the fourth quarter to lead the Rebels to a 35-13 win over Boise State. It was a sloppy game with seven total turnovers.18Arizona State
1-0
8
Last Week: NR78The Sun Devils did exactly what they needed to, dominating in a 45-14 route of Weber State. ASU jumped to a 31-0 lead in the first half, and quarterback Taylor Kelly sat through the second half.19Wisconsin
0-1
2
Last Week: 1774It was a tale of two halves for the Badgers, who squandered a 17-point lead in their 28-24 loss. Wisconsin quarterback Tanner McEvoy had just 50 passing yards on 24 attempts, plus two interceptions.20Oklahoma State
0-1
6
Last Week: NR54The Cowboys gave the defending national champs all they could handle, looking like one of the nation's top teams in the loss. The defense flustered Jameis Winston into two interceptions, and defensive end Emmanuel Ogbah had two sacks and two pass breakups.


----------



## Dustin D

21Clemson
0-1
5
Last Week: 1648The Tigers' offense went dormant in the second half against Georgia, but more glaring was their inability to stop the Bulldogs' run game. Clemson allowed 328 rushing yards while first-year starting quarterback Cole Stoudt threw no touchdowns and one interception.21Louisville
1-0
5
Last Week: NR48The Cardinals made their debut in the ACC with a 31-13 win over Miami, and rookie quarterback Will Gardner had the edge over Miami true freshman quarterback Brad Kaaya. Miami was just 1-of-13 on third downs and had three turnovers.23Kansas State
1-0
3
Last Week: NR47K-State easily handled Stephen F. Austin in a 55-16 win, but coach Bill Snyder was quick to point out it wasn't flawless. Still, quarterback Jake Waters had 278 yards of total offense and accounted for four touchdowns.23South Carolina
0-1
14
Last Week: 947The Gamecocks gave up seven touchdowns on Texas A&M's first 11 possessions in a 52-28 loss Thursday night. Dylan Thompson was outplayed by Kenny Hill, and the Gamecocks had no answer for the Aggies' passing game.25Michigan
1-0
1
Last Week: NR41The past was history as Michigan made sure there was no letdown against Appalachian State in a 52-14 rematch of one of the game's most memorable upsets. Devin Gardner had three TD passes and Michigan racked up 560 yards.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Interesting games today. 

I have ND over wishagain, SC over Stanford, Sparty over Oregon, & TX over BYU.

Going to takes the nieces and 2 of my nephews to the game today. Looking forward to watching the young talent get plenty of reps today.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Interesting games today.
> 
> I have ND over wishagain, SC over Stanford, Sparty over Oregon, & *TX over BYU*.
> 
> Going to takes the nieces and 2 of my nephews to the game today. Looking forward to watching the young talent get plenty of reps today.


You might want to reconsider that Texas vs BYU prediction...the Texas QB David Ash got knocked out with a reoccurrence of the concussion that kept him out most of last year, it will most likely end his football career..Texas will start soph Tyrone Swoopes,big kid with lots of athletic talent but just a handful of real time snaps last year..if he falters they may be forced to go to the true freshman from Denton Ryan HS


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I just can't see Charlie Strong allowing his team to lose to a bunch of Mormons. I think he's got the attitude that will make his team win games like this.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I just can't see Charlie Strong allowing his team to lose to a bunch of Mormons. I think he's got the attitude that will make his team win games like this.


Another brilliant statement from Jacob...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sarcasm???? I'd hope not. That's common knowledge that teams take on the head coaches mentality. He's one heck of a defensive minded coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

7 1/2 minutes left in the gump game & they call the game??!! How does that work????


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think most SEC teams will have an easy game. Although Miss St was behind a little while ago. Need to check score again.


----------



## Dustin D

Just got in..










What'd I miss?


/


----------



## roseberry

i was impressed with the wins posted by southern cal and oregon today.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Notre Dame blew out Michigan, and shut them out 31 - 0 without 4 defensive starters and their best wide receiver.


----------



## BlaineT

a little surprised Oregon throttled MSU so bad in the 2nd half. 

Great game between OSU and VaTech going now.


----------



## Dustin D

‏@ESPNStatsInfo  29mThis is 1st time Michigan has been shut out since
1984, snapping a FBS-record streak of 376 straight games without being shut out.​


----------



## Dustin D

> Buckeyes lose home opener for 1st time since 1978.



tsk..tsk..tsk...


----------



## Eric Fryer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I just can't see Charlie Strong allowing his team to lose to a bunch of Mormons. I think he's got the attitude that will make his team win games like this.


What does being Mormon have anything to do with this Jacob?


----------



## huntinman

Eric Fryer said:


> What does being Mormon have anything to do with this Jacob?


Evidently, it made their offense stronger than ole Charlie's defense...


----------



## Dustin D

*Leonard Fournette

*
CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014211105.240123216.0170
*
Derrick Henry
*

CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014171136.6191000.000


​


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Blowout Saturday. Aggies got a late start. I fell asleep in the third quarter. Texas was involved in a blowout too.


----------



## Dustin D

Spotlight Games coming up....

Georgia vs South Carolina - Prime Game for the Old Ball Coach to pull a win 
and give that (still relevant) smile afterwards. UGA should win by 14.

Tennessee v Oklahoma
Great time for the Vols to see where they are at with this new squad.
As in, how much will they lose by.

UCLA vs Texas 
Was turning up to be a great match but after only scoring 7 against BYU @Home?!
might be a statement game from UCLA.
From ESPN:


> AUSTIN, Texas -- BYU and Taysom Hill bashed Texas again.(Last Year Game Stats)
> Hill rushed for 259 Yards in 2013 against Texas
> The stats weren't nearly as gaudy this time, but the score was worse.


Interstate Rivalry between LSU and Monroe will be spicy for a half I think.

Also just realized USC and Oregon don't play each-other 
during the Regular Season this year.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Surprised that OSU and MSU remain in the AP top 10 at 8 and 7


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Wayne Nutt said:


> Surprised that OSU and MSU remain in the AP top 10.


Here is the prediction for the AP after this week:



 1. Florida State2-01def. the Citadel, 37-122. Oregon2-03def. Michigan State, 46-273. Alabama2-02def. Florida Atlantic, 41-04. Oklahoma2-04def. Tulsa, 52-75. Auburn2-05def. San Jose State, 59-136. Georgia1-06BYE7. Texas A&M2-09def. Lamar, 73-38. Baylor2-010def. Northwestern State, 70-69. USC2-014def. Stanford, 13-1010. LSU2-012def. Sam Houston State, 56-011. Notre Dame2-016def. Michigan, 31-012. Michigan State1-17loss to Oregon, 46-2713. Ole Miss2-015def. Vanderbilt, 41-314. Arizona State2-017def. New Mexico, 58-2315. Stanford1-113loss to USC, 13-1016. BYU2-0NRdef. Texas, 41-717. Virginia Tech2-0NRdef. Ohio State, 35-2118. UCLA2-011def. Memphis, 42-3519. Missouri2-024def. Toledo, 49-2420. Wisconsin1-118def. Western Illinois, 37-321. Kansas State2-020def. Iowa State, 32-2822. Ohio State1-18loss to Virginia Tech, 35-2123. South Carolina1-121def. East Carolina, 33-2324. Clemson1-123def. South Carolina State, 73-725. Louisville2-0

 


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The AP poll has already been posted with OSU and MSU at 8 and 7

http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Wayne Nutt said:


> The AP poll has already been posted with OSU and MSU at 8 and 7
> 
> http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll


That is from September 2nd. The AP Poll doesn't come out until tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Burton

I was at the UNC/SD State game last night. Might not be top tier but it was an exciting game...... not to mention all of the little black dresses running around, man I felt old lol


----------



## Dustin D

What the?!

2, One Loss(Big 10) teams in the Top 10 
with 13 Ranked Major Conference(2-0) Teams behind them?

Hence the ridiculousness of the AP Poll. 

They did say on their witter that anew poll would be out at 1 p.m. ?


----------



## EdA

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> Here is the prediction for the AP after this week:
> 
> 
> 
>  1. Florida State2-01def. the Citadel, 37-122. Oregon2-03def. Michigan State, 46-273. Alabama2-02def. Florida Atlantic, 41-04. Oklahoma2-04def. Tulsa, 52-75. Auburn2-05def. San Jose State, 59-136. Georgia1-06BYE7. Texas A&M2-09def. Lamar, 73-38. Baylor2-010def. Northwestern State, 70-69. USC2-014def. Stanford, 13-1010. LSU2-012def. Sam Houston State, 56-011. Notre Dame2-016def. Michigan, 31-012. Michigan State1-17loss to Oregon, 46-2713. Ole Miss2-015def. Vanderbilt, 41-314. Arizona State2-017def. New Mexico, 58-2315. Stanford1-113loss to USC, 13-1016. BYU2-0NRdef. Texas, 41-717. Virginia Tech2-0NRdef. Ohio State, 35-2118. UCLA2-011def. Memphis, 42-3519. Missouri2-024def. Toledo, 49-2420. Wisconsin1-118def. Western Illinois, 37-321. Kansas State2-020def. Iowa State, 32-2822. Ohio State1-18loss to Virginia Tech, 35-2123. South Carolina1-121def. East Carolina, 33-2324. Clemson1-123def. South Carolina State, 73-725. Louisville2-0
>  


Since only #2 and #9 in the top 10 played anyone capable of beating them the rankings will be interesting. FSU should but will not be embarrassed, Citadel...? Why not just stage a scrimmage against the scout team?


----------



## Dave Burton

UNC was 21st and won and drop out? SD State would probably rout the Citadel. That being said I don't know how they were ranked to begin with.


----------



## Dustin D

The *Amway Coaches Poll* is conducted weekly throughout the regular season using a panel of head coaches at FBS schools. The panel is chosen by random draw, conference by conference plus independents, from a pool of coaches who have indicated to the American Football Coaches Association their willingness to participate. Each coach submits a Top 25 with a first-place vote worth 25 points, second place 24, and so on down to one point for 25th.



RANKTEAMRECORDPOINTSFIRST PLACE VOTESPREVIOUS RANKCHANGEHI/LOW*1Florida State
Seminoles2-015295111/12Alabama
Crimson Tide2-01435122/23Oklahoma
Sooners2-01408333/34Oregon
Ducks2-01407644/45Auburn
Tigers2-01312055/56Georgia
Bulldogs1-012091826/127Baylor
Bears2-011350927/108Texas A&M
Aggies2-0109001358/209LSU
Tigers2-0103401239/1310USC
Trojans2-0999014410/15


----------



## Dustin D

11Notre Dame
Fighting Irish2-0858015411/1712UCLA
Bruins2-081201117/1213Michigan State
Spartans1-17160676/1314Arizona State
Sun Devils2-0646016214/1815Ole Miss
Rebels2-0609017215/1916Stanford
Cardinal1-1585010610/1617Wisconsin
Badgers1-1409019214/1918Ohio State
Buckeyes1-140207116/1819Virginia Tech
Hokies2-03490381919/NR20Kansas State
Wildcats2-033302020/21


----------



## Dustin D

21Nebraska
Cornhuskers2-0310018318/2222Missouri
Tigers2-028102222/NR23South Carolina
Gamecocks1-123202129/2324Clemson
Tigers1-121202416/2425North Carolina
Tar Heels2-0129023223/25


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Eric Fryer said:


> What does being Mormon have anything to do with this Jacob?


To answer your question, nothing. It is no different than saying somebody is Catholic or Jew. There wasn't a negative connotation attached to it.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Golson has more touch down passes than incomplete passes on throws longer than 15 yards. Pretty amazing....


----------



## Dustin D

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> Golson has more touch down passes than incomplete passes
> on throws longer than 15 yards. Pretty amazing....


Stats are more fun...at the beginning of the year 

Like this one.

In two games, 6 catches, 4 Touchdowns, 48.5 avg 

LOL 


*Travin Dural 
*

CAREER STATSRECEIVING SEASONRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014629148.5944 


----------



## BonMallari

> BYU’s 41-7 victory before 93,463 fans at Royal-Memorial Stadium sent a clear message, just not the kind Texas fans wanted to see. It was the Longhorns’ worst home loss since the 66-3 loss to UCLA in 1997, John Mackovic’s final season in Austin.
> 
> “It is an embarrassment,” Strong said in a blistering, rapid-fire opening statement. “An embarrassment to this program and an embarrassment to the university.”
> 
> As dejected as the Longhorns were last season in Provo after a 40-21 loss signaled the coming end of the Mack Brown era, the margin was greater this year.
> 
> “They weren’t ready to play. Same thing as last year,” Strong said, taking responsibility


not much more to say....


----------



## EdA

The eyes of Texas are upon you, all the live long day....


----------



## MikeBoley

Thats the song they sing so well......


----------



## EdA

MikeBoley said:


> Thats the song they sing so well......


"You cannot get away".....unless you are BYU, Baylor, Oregon, and often OU


----------



## Dustin D

Fournette getting all the proper hell for his Heisman pose stunt.

Miles said it perfectly.

_paraphrase_


> He needs to realize that the touchdown was a part of TEAM Effort
> and everyone doing their part.


Hillard and the running crew reeled him in afterwards and 'Talked' with him.


----------



## HPL

EdA said:


> The eyes of Texas are upon you, all the live long day....





MikeBoley said:


> Thats the song they sing so well......





EdA said:


> "You cannot get away".....unless you are BYU, Baylor, Oregon, and often OU



As an aggie, I truly wish we were still in the same conference. My smile and uncontrolled good humor at that score would make more sense. ;-)


----------



## EdA

Make no mistake the Horns will be back but it's hard not to enjoy their misery, they certainly have enjoyed ours. Mack left the cupboard bare for Charlie Strong so it will take him 3 or 4 years to turn things around if the UT alums will give him that much time, in the meantime we shall enjoy their misery.


----------



## HPL

EdA said:


> Make no mistake the Horns will be back but it's hard not to enjoy their misery, they certainly have enjoyed ours. Mack left the cupboard bare for Charlie Strong so it will take him 3 or 4 years to turn things around if the *t.u.* alums will give him that much time, in the meantime we shall enjoy their misery.


Fixed it for ya! Gig'em!!


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Make no mistake the Horns will be back but it's hard not to enjoy their misery, they certainly have enjoyed ours. Mack left the cupboard bare for Charlie Strong so it will take him 3 or 4 years to turn things around if the UT alums will give him that much time, in the meantime we shall enjoy their misery.


3 or 4 years? College Football is less forgiving than that these days.

Texas had the #3 Class in 2012 Right?


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> 3 or 4 years? College Football is less forgiving than that these days.
> 
> Texas had the #3 Class in 2012 Right?


There have been questions about the accuracy of those rankings, some believe the good old boy network over valued Mack's recruits and Charlie has already sent 8 of them packing, some starters or potential starters. Add to that a QB with so many concussions he should probably quit football.

The standard used to be that a new head coach should live or die (so to speak) on the basis of his recruits not those of his predecessor.


----------



## roseberry

i think we can put a valuation on the texas loss.

coach saban's alabama compensation ~$40M *-* coach saban's proposed texas compensation ~$100M *=* it was worth -$60M to coach saban not to take that byu curb stomping.;-)

(it might have been worth it since i have the tide losing to florida, tennessee, lsu, auburn and either mississippi or mississippi state this year)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm not convinced AL is going to lose all those games. Probably only lose to TAMU for the season.
I think Saban didn't want to start over from scratch. And it was a good move at any price.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm not convinced AL is going to lose all those games. Probably only lose to TAMU for the season.
> I think Saban didn't want to start over from scratch. And it was a good move at any price.


Word on the street was his wife did not like Austin which is a terrible blow to the Longhorn faithful who consider Austin the center of the known universe.


----------



## roseberry

dr ed, i would take a few pretty good ass whuppin's for $60M (even if my wife didn't like it)! heck, i didn't get anything out of the beat downs i have taken.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Word on the street was his wife did not like Austin which is a terrible blow to the Longhorn faithful who consider Austin the center of the known universe.


My sources say something totally different....that the offer was NEVER made by a UT official but by some financial bigwig$$$$ that took it upon themselves to intercede in the discussion, Saban's agent played UT like a virtuoso..plus deep in his heart Saban knew he couldnt win immediately with MB leftovers (as in no QB)

and Austin will never be the center of the universe...heck if it didnt have the capitol building there, it would be just another "weird" college town like Berkley or Palo Alto...it lost its charm and appeal long ago(and I have immediate family and a duck/dog training lease there)


----------



## Migillicutty

What amazes me about Texas football is how they have done so little with so much. One championship in the last 30 years in a state so rich in HS football tradition and powerhouses. Can't say the talent isn't here. Lots of it to go around. Much like the state of Florida which has 11 championships in that same time frame and played in 15 of the last 30. Think about that. Now that is maximizing one's talent pool. 

In other news Jacob accomplished insulting Mormons and being egregiously wrong in the same post, so I guess par for the course. 

Did an SEC school fan actually question an OOC opponent of another school? 

The Big Ten solidified their absence from the playoff in week 2. That was fast. 

The ACC was 11-0 on Saturday. Not a bad day. 

Most importantly FSU is still #1. (Though not for too much longer if they don't get better on defense, we are missing Pruitt, Jernigan, Smith and Joyner).


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> What amazes me about Texas football is how they have done so little with so much.


Salary cap which neither FSU or Miami had.....;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

When you are making $40 million your view of making more must be considerably different than ours.


----------



## roseberry

ok, an undefeated alabama team of the southeastern conference has fallen in the ap poll. alabama was "jumped" by an oregon team of the pac 12 who beat michigan state. michigan state is a B1G team who looked at halftime to have the game under control. the B1G's only win saturday was against mcneese state on a last second heroic husker run. furthermore, in recent history oregon has never beaten stanford when it needed to. 

does this poll result impact the feelings of any of those persons who proclaimed the "pollsters love the sec above all others"?

i am not saying i disagree with the poll. i am just saying that there could have been easily justifiable reasons in the mind of a biased pollster for this "jump" not to occur. so are the proclamations of "poll love" accurate?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Well the Ohio River has raised about a foot from all the tears of the Ohio State fans......LOL. Couldn't have happened to a better bunch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Fournette getting all the proper hell for his Heisman pose stunt.
> 
> Miles said it perfectly.
> 
> _paraphrase_
> 
> 
> Hillard and the running crew reeled him in afterwards and 'Talked' with him.


I didn't mind it one bit. He is an 18 year old who had no blocking in the 1st game & had to use his elite skill set to break the long run prior.


----------



## Dustin D

Your first College Football Touchdown...and you strike the Heisman Pose?
I understand Elite Players all have a bit of self-righteousness in them
but your very first touchdown? and you didn't even get 100 yards? against Sam Houston!?

You must remain humble until it's your time Jacob.
Unit Cohesion is more important, especially for a Freshman.

Hillard talked about Ware and Hill keeping them in check or trying to,
those guys talked about Ridley and other LSU Seniors who kept the young players head in the game.

Strike Out on your own, as a running back....and you'll definitely get no blocking.

I wasn't upset about it like some Sports Casters were in losing their minds over it,
but I did think it was a wee bit over the top.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> the B1G's only win saturday was against mcneese state on a last second heroic husker run.


Beg your pardon, Penn State carried the B1G banner by bludgeoning the mighty Zips of Akron and Coach Tater Tot Bowden. Who also must've signed up as the school's surfing coach and chair of the Department of Carnival Barking judging from his current countenance. 



Meanwhile, the SEC was 15-1 Saturday against some mighty enfeebled opposition - though it would've been a perfect 15-0 week if only Vandy could've been cajoled into joining the ACC before reverting to...being Vandy.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wayne Nutt said:


> When you are making $40 million your view of making more must be considerably different than ours.


At some point, which I personally have not yet reached, it is just zeros and a way to keep score. How long do you think Coach Saban, who basically has total control of the program at Alabama, would have lasted given the egos present in the Longhorn Nation? Not to mention the Longhorn Network.


----------



## Tim Mc

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Well the Ohio River has raised about a foot from all the tears of the Ohio State fans......LOL. Couldn't have happened to a better bunch.


Kind of mean spirited ,don't you think? I don't really see where all the hate comes from for OSU fans. Sure, there are a lot of obnoxious homers in the group ,but doesn't every team have their share of those?


----------



## DoubleHaul

Tim Mc said:


> I don't really see where all the hate comes from for OSU fans.


Mine comes from working for a company that required me to spend time at the HQ in Columbus from time to time.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> Kind of mean spirited ,don't you think? I don't really see where all the hate comes from for OSU fans. Sure, there are a lot of obnoxious homers in the group ,but doesn't every team have their share of those?


My contact with anything Ohio is limited but in my profession the graduates of Ohio State University almost universally announce that their degree came from THE Ohio State University with a considerable air of arrogance. Therein may lie some of the antagonism.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

EdA said:


> My contact with anything Ohio is limited but in my profession the graduates of Ohio State University almost universally announce that their degree came from THE Ohio State University with a considerable air of arrogance. Therein may lie some of the antagonism.


Yeah I don't get that at all. OSU is not a very selective school. 70% of those who apply get accepted with pretty average grades and test scores.


----------



## Tim Mc

DoubleHaul said:


> Mine comes from working for a company that required me to spend time at the HQ in Columbus from time to time.


I get that. I'm sure if I had to go work in Baton Rouge or Tuscaloosa , it would get old pretty fast hearing all locals drone on like football doesn't exist anywhere but there. 
It just seems OSU gets more hate , especially from SEC folks, than any other program . You have first hand experience from being in Columbus, but lots of folks,who've never been out of the county they were born in , feel the same way. I may be wrong but that's how it appears from my perspective.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> It just seems OSU gets more hate , especially from SEC folks, than any other program


That might just be Urban Meyer hate, it is not hard to develop and don't be so sensitive lots of people hate THE University of Texas too and probably for similar reasons!


----------



## Tim Mc

Well not every fan is a graduate of OSU. In Northern Ohio, we have the Browns, Cavs , Indians and for the most part OSU. There hasn't been a helluva lot to celebrate for the last few decades. Plus we have to live with a considerable amount of Steelers fans amongst us. 
Usually, it's the winners who get hate from all the others , ie; Yankees, Patriots.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> That might just be Urban Meyer hate, it is not hard to develop and don't be so sensitive lots of people hate THE University of Texas too and probably for similar reasons!


Now I do understand the Urban Meyer hate. Lol. He always looked like a smart a.. to me!!


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Beg your pardon, Penn State carried the B1G banner by bludgeoning the mighty Zips of Akron and Coach Tater Tot Bowden. Who also must've signed up as the school's surfing coach and chair of the Department of Carnival Barking judging from his current countenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the SEC was 15-1 Saturday against some mighty enfeebled opposition - though it would've been a perfect 15-0 week if only Vandy could've been cajoled into joining the ACC before reverting to...being Vandy.
> 
> MG


Terry B looks like a chubby lesbian. What happened to that guy?


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> Your first College Football Touchdown...and you strike the Heisman Pose?
> I understand Elite Players all have a bit of self-righteousness in them
> but your very first touchdown? and you didn't even get 100 yards? against Sam Houston!?
> 
> You must remain humble until it's your time Jacob.
> Unit Cohesion is more important, especially for a Freshman.
> 
> Hillard talked about Ware and Hill keeping them in check or trying to,
> those guys talked about Ridley and other LSU Seniors who kept the young players head in the game.
> 
> Strike Out on your own, as a running back....and you'll definitely get no blocking.
> 
> I wasn't upset about it like some Sports Casters were in losing their minds over it,
> but I did think it was a wee bit over the top.


Well said. Hard to believe that anyone wouldn't get why this is an issue at this stage of his career against that kind of comp. Nothing to go crazy about as it can be a nice learning moment, but it did need to be addressed and his teammates are the best ones to do that. Then his coach can make him run a few extra gassers for his error in judgment.


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> I get that. I'm sure if I had to go work in Baton Rouge or Tuscaloosa , it would get old pretty fast hearing all locals drone on like football doesn't exist anywhere but there.
> It just seems OSU gets more hate , especially from SEC folks, than any other program . You have first hand experience from being in Columbus, but lots of folks,who've never been out of the county they were born in , feel the same way. I may be wrong but that's how it appears from my perspective.


It started way before Urban....way before. 

Ohio St, like several other programs, suffers from those obnoxious fans that like to claim their righteousness 
from when their team used to be great.....mostly 20 years before they were born.

You know all those Glory Years that happen 50+ years ago that (TODAY'S FANS) rave about
like they were there?

Check a Sports message board lately? That's where it comes from.
They're almost as bad as Ducks and Notre Dame fans
who are also completely delusional.





Migillicutty said:


> Well said. Hard to believe that anyone wouldn't get why this is an issue at this stage of his career against that kind of comp. Nothing to go crazy about as it can be a nice learning moment, but it did need to be addressed and his teammates are the best ones to do that. Then his coach can make him run a few extra gassers for his error in judgment.


Well Les walked out unto the field....if Les walks out unto the field to meet you over a play.....He Mad!

Hillard also gave him the....(Dawg....for real? did you just do that?.....C'mon man.....) look.

Either way, Fournette didn't cower down, he just got caught up in the moment,
and took the flak that came with it. No big deal. NEXT!


----------



## Migillicutty

I would expect that from Les. Wasn't saying a coach shouldn't address it, but that the players also addressing it with him would be impactful.

Who is this OSU everyone keeps talking about? Are they the ones with that ferret faced loser of a coach that lies about his health and the importance of family after he burns up all his recruiting resources from lying to recruits?


----------



## DoubleHaul

Dustin D said:


> Ohio St, like several other programs, suffers from those obnoxious fans that like to claim their righteousness
> from when their team used to be great.....mostly 20 years before they were born.


That is a big part of it for me. Plus the endless ESPN pimping (which does also apply to Oregon, ND and VT) is excessive. Still when #1 Homer, Herbstreit is forced to move because of all the homers showing up at his house, you know they are a different breed.

The other class that is particularly annoying are the ones who were NEVER as good as they think they are, not that their glory years are well behind them. UGA, UNC and Climsun are the poster children for this particular affliction.


----------



## huntinman

DoubleHaul said:


> That is a big part of it for me. Plus the endless ESPN pimping (which does also apply to Oregon, ND and VT) is excessive. Still when #1 Homer, Herbstreit is forced to move because of all the homers showing up at his house, you know they are a different breed.
> 
> The other class that is particularly annoying are the ones who were NEVER as good as they think they are, not that their glory years are well behind them. UGA, UNC and *Climsun *are the poster children for this particular affliction.


Penn, don't you know there is a "p" in Climpson... when you are in the south? and you have to kinda of pause after the Climp...son


----------



## Tim Mc

They won a NC in 2002 and have had some pretty good teams since then. I've seen some message boards, but I also know that the people who post continuously on them are like the ones who call sports radio shows all the time, and not your average fan. 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Does Nick Saban have a thing for Coca-Cola?


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Does Nick Saban have a thing for Coca-Cola?


i think it is a paid endorsement.


----------



## schaeffer

4 games don't make a career, but based on the games played, I think most would take Royce Freeman from Oregon over this inflated ego. As, I'm certain that you know, the rating system for prospects is an imprecise science at best. Mariota was a 3 star


----------



## schaeffer

Rose berry, I get your not so oblique reference to complainers about the college football SEC bias. How could Oregon not jump Alabama-- look at the last three games each has played. I note that there are five SEC teams in the top ten. Clemson is the only decent victory that I see.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer,
clemson does not appear to be a very good team, but they could beat michigan state of the B1G!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Disorderly conduct charges against Ricky Seal Jones were dismissed.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Wayne Nutt said:


> Disorderly conduct charges against Ricky Seal Jones were dismissed.


Good thing it happened too late to hurt them in the Fulmer Cup standings. Cal Poly ran away with it when five players decided to rob a fraternity house, amassing 26 felony counts, the largest in one activity since Auburn in 2011. A&M came in third, but number 1 among FBS schools:

http://www.reddit.com/r/TheFulmerCup/comments/2ejeoi/your_final_2014_fulmer_cup_standings/

Once again, the SEC runs away with the Paul Dee award for conference compliance, thanks of course to A&M and the consistent recruiting by Mark Richt


----------



## crackerd

DoubleHaul said:


> Once again, the SEC runs away with the Paul Dee award for conference compliance, thanks of course to A&M and the consistent recruiting by Mark Richt


Does Jerry Jones' latest (alleged) stripper shenanigans count retroactively for Arkie in the SEC, or posthumously for the Southwest Conference?

MG


----------



## Dustin D

*LSU coach Les Miles: 
Leonard Fournette 'addressed team' and regrets Heisman pose*
http://bleacherreport.com/tb/ddWl0?...m_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=lsu-football


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> *LSU coach Les Miles:
> Leonard Fournette 'addressed team' and regrets Heisman pose*
> http://bleacherreport.com/tb/ddWl0?...m_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=lsu-football


Classy statement by Le Smiles .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Travin Dural was in a vehicle wreck. Not sure if he's playing Sat or not.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Travin Dural was in a vehicle wreck. Not sure if he's playing Sat or not.


whatever position he plays it will not matter against ever tough Louisiana Monroe, wonder if they will wear their camo jerseys again.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He's the #1 WR & probably the best in the conference right now. A true big play threat. 6 receptions for 291 yards & 4 TDs. Don't get me wrong, it would be a blessing if Malachi Dupree (#1 WR Recruit.) can get a lot of playing time.

No camo unis for Sat.


----------



## EdA

If your boys can't handle ULM with their second or third string it will be a very long season for Les in Death Valley


----------



## Dustin D

B/c I know you guys care


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> If your boys can't handle ULM with their second or third string it will be a very long season for Les in Death Valley


LSU wins in another blowout. It's not that. They'll be undefeated when they go to the plains & beat AU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> B/c I know you guys care
> 
> View attachment 20124


Speaking of LSU & The NFL, Kevin Mawae spoke @ our Men's Bible Study tonight. Was really cool.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, Did you move? Different city in your info.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. Moved in March. I should have moved years ago. I love it down here & can be home each evening after work.


----------



## Dustin D

Freaking Sooner Homer has been KILLING my ear with talk about the Tennessee game all WEEK! 

Know what's funny, Last year they didn't beat Bama,
they beat the SEC's MIGHTIEST TEAM EVER! ALABAMA!!! ...sigh...

Now again, he's yacking about "You ready to watch the Big 12 whip up on the SEC?!?" 

But during that 7 year Crystal Ball Run all I heard was 
how stupid SEC Fans are that they root for other teams in the SEC yata yata yata..... 

Now OK beats Bama and they have NO PROBLEM talking in 'Conference Terms' now .... Sheesh....


/


----------



## Migillicutty

Problem you have is the Sooners are going to crush UT, so don't expect it to stop anytime soon.


----------



## Dustin D

Migillicutty said:


> Problem you have is the Sooners are going to crush UT, so don't expect it to stop anytime soon.


I know, that's what makes it worse.....

And it doesn't matter that the Vols have been on the bottom of the food chain
b/c Sooners also whipped Bama in the Bowl game so he basically has all the right to talk smack LOL

LSU vs Sooners is supposed to happen home and home in a couple years,
that should be interesting.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> Problem you have is the Sooners are going to crush UT, so don't expect it to stop anytime soon.


They should, but I would never bet against Mr. Stoops ability to have his team underperform.

The funny thing about Sooner fans is that they will never admit that Alabama just didn't care about that bowl game but will argue forever that that is what happened to them the Mighty Smurf Turfs won the 2007 Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> LSU vs Sooners is supposed to happen home and home in a couple years,
> that should be interesting.


Better happen in a Bowl Game or Playoff. That Home & Away got moved back to 2027 & 2028.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Better happen in a Bowl Game or Playoff. That Home & Away got moved back to 2027 & 2028.


Damn that's depressing, by then neither might be any good and I might be pushing up daisies.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

As if. You're just a spring chicken. 

I was very upset about it. Frustrating that they can't get that series to happen.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> I know, that's what makes it worse.....
> 
> And it doesn't matter that the Vols have been on the bottom of the food chain
> b/c Sooners also whipped Bama in the Bowl game so he basically has all the right to talk smack LOL


He does realize that the Sooners didn't play the SEC conference champ in that bowl right? Listen you know I am no SEC defender but I wouldn't be bragging too much about whipping up on UT at this particular time. UT has been terrible. 



DoubleHaul said:


> They should, but I would never bet against Mr. Stoops ability to have his team underperform.
> 
> The funny thing about Sooner fans is that they will never admit that Alabama just didn't care about that bowl game but will argue forever that that is what happened to them the Mighty Smurf Turfs won the 2007 Fiesta Bowl.


DH, I totally agree. Bama didn't care about that game. You can coach them up as hard as you want but after playing in and winning National Championship games it is hard to get up for "meaningless" bowl. It isn't an excuse for Bama, OU still whipped them, but it wasn't like OU got Bama at their peak and whipped them. 

OU would have to really underperform to lose to UT. Anything can happen in college ball but I'd take giving the points over an upset win in this one. 

All this talk of OU reminds me, do y'all know why "Oklahoma is OK" is on their license plates? 

Cause they can't spell mediocre.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Better happen in a Bowl Game or Playoff. That Home & Away got moved back to 2027 & 2028.



What!? I thought on Tiger Talk they said it was 2017-2018? or that (WAS) the dates?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://theadvocate.com/sports/10191258-123/report-lsu-ou-reschedule-deal-for


----------



## Dustin D

jeez.....Both these teams have arguably their best coach ever in their respective programs
NOW is the time!


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> jeez.....Both these teams have arguably their best coach ever in their respective programs!


Very very arguably


----------



## crackerd

Oh, yeah, Big Gums Bob is right up there with Barry Switzer and Bud Wilkinson in anybody's book...

A 2027-'28 series between OU and LSU is moot - by that time OU and LSU probably will have played each other 10 times after joining up with 'Bama and aTm in the Super SEC Universe Conference realignment. They may even let the tea-sippers in after Charlie Strong's strong dose of discipline out there.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> jeez.....Both these teams have arguably their best coach ever in their respective programs
> NOW is the time!


Bud Wilkinson's OU ghost begs to differ;-)


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Bud Wilkinson's OU ghost begs I guess referring to the Ravens as the felons, murderers, or wife beaters would be politically incorrect to differ;-)


Switzer still breathes and also belongs in that conversation. On the LSU side have we forgotten Paul Dietzel who more or less invented fast break football with the Go Team, the White Team, and the Chinese Bandits? And what about St. Nick, is Smiley qualified to carry his gym bag?


----------



## roseberry

bon and ed,

wouldn't it be great to be young again. can you guys still remember feeling that you invented football and waterfowling? i can! lol


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> bon and ed,
> 
> wouldn't it be great to be young again. can you guys still remember feeling that you invented football and waterfowling? i can! lol


Well I don't remember the Single Wing and leather helmets, market hunters or live decoys.


----------



## dgengr

Ah nothing like opinions everyone has one, and some have a never-ending list of them.. So lets expand on that...... In your opinion Greatest College University Football coach and why.... I will take Larry Kehres from University of Mount Union Ohio. Before you blast me I Know they are div. 3 but still what this guy has done is no less than pure domination..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Oh, yeah, Big Gums Bob is right up there with Barry Switzer and Bud Wilkinson in anybody's book...
> 
> A 2027-'28 series between OU and LSU is moot - by that time OU and LSU probably will have played each other 10 times after joining up with 'Bama and aTm in the Super SEC Universe Conference realignment. They may even let the tea-sippers in after Charlie Strong's strong dose of discipline out there.


Winner. It's only a matter of time until the 16 team Super Conferences. OU to The SEC makes sense.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

dgengr said:


> Greatest College University Football coach and why.... I will take Larry Kehres from University of Mount Union Ohio.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> bon and ed,
> 
> wouldn't it be great to be young again. can you guys still remember feeling that you invented football and waterfowling? i can! lol


I saw the invention of the Wishbone in my neighborhood....Emory Bellard was an assistant for DKR and his son EB Jr. was a young QB who would go on to win a State title with Austin Reagan HS,any how I used to watch he and a couple of my neighborhood guys at the park running this strange looking formation for his dad, over and over again...we were just junior HS kids and we would shag footballs during the summer and play waterboy ..I didnt realize what I had actually witnessed until UT unveiled the formation after a poor start in '68 and ran the table the next couple of years with it..Two of my neighbors were the son's of DKR asst coach Mike Campbell and Tom intercepted the pass that sealed the win in the Tex-Ark game in '69


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> bon and ed,
> 
> wouldn't it be great to be young again. can you guys still remember feeling that you invented football and waterfowling? i can! lol


I fondly remember when CO used the single Wing & the CO-OK game was the highlight of the football regular season!


----------



## roseberry

and the single wing was reinvented several years ago as "wildcat", "wildhog",........"wildwhatever".

though it seems a ridiculous notion, i contend that bringing back the first baseman's mit as a headgear would actually reduce leading with the head while tackling.

nothing new under the sun........especially gus malzon.;-)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> and the single wing was reinvented several years ago as "wildcat", "wildhog",........"wildwhatever".
> 
> though it seems a ridiculous notion, i contend that bringing back the first baseman's mit as a headgear would actually reduce leading with the head while tackling.
> 
> nothing new under the sun........especially gus malzon.;-)


Legendary Dallas/Fort Worth sports journalist Blackie Sherrod (who was white) maintained that leather helmets and no face guards would solve football's head injury problem.


----------



## Dustin D

Upset Weekend?

Unranked VT who upset and took down #8 Ohio St last week,
get's upset and taken down by E. Carolina 28-21.


Also #21 Louisville gets upset and taken down by Virginia 23-21


----------



## Migillicutty

"They are who we thought they were"


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

and Georgia is going down as well....but if they lose they will go up in the polls


----------



## Dustin D

LSU playing inconsistent. Dangerous against an Underdog that is capable.
They make great plays and then fail on 3rd down.

LSU is a better 2nd Half Team so we'll see.


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Georgia vs South Carolina - Prime Game for the Old Ball Coach to pull a win
> and give that (still relevant) smile afterwards. UGA should win by 14.











...tsk...tsk...tsk...

I tried to get a screen shot of that 1st down marker, didn't even touch the post it was so close. Like they explained though, and clearly UGA players didn't know, is that it only has to reach the last LINK.


----------



## roseberry

wow sc beats georgia. bull dog fans are gonna be disappointed......


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Interstate Rivalry between LSU and Monroe *will be spicy for a half* I think.





Dustin D said:


> LSU is a better 2nd Half Team so we'll see.


12:00 left in the 4th and the horse stable is on Full Rotation.

Quoting myself yes I know  lol


----------



## Dustin D

Last time LSU held a team to under a 100 yards was 1995.

Big Boy Football next week.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> wow sc beats georgia. bull dog fans are gonna be disappointed......


Old Sourpuss looks equally unhappy whether he wins or loses.


----------



## HPL

Anybody watching the Aggie game?

Was that a crazy series just before the half!? I bet Rice is pissed!! More so if the TD had held.


----------



## Dustin D

Still proving how IRRELEVANT Pre-Season Rank is ....

another Top 10 goes down.

USC has fallen to Boston College......


----------



## Dustin D

HPL said:


> Anybody watching the Aggie game?
> 
> Was that a crazy series just before the half!? I bet Rice is pissed!! More so if the TD had held.



Missed it. Watching Muschamp LOOSE HIS MIND in this Double OT thriller.

Florida vs Kentucky!

Florida Defense just gave Kentucky a 1st Down with a Face mask
off a 3rd and 15.

UK missed a 42 yrd FG,
Florida puts a drive together and runs it in!

True Grit win there!


----------



## HPL

Dustin D said:


> Missed it. Watching Muschamp LOOSE HIS MIND in this Double OT thriller.
> 
> Florida vs Kentucky!
> 
> Florida Defense just gave Kentucky a 1st Down with a Face mask
> off a 3rd and 15.


Last play before the half, Rice's ball, 4th down, Rice place kicker breaks personal record kicking a field goal which is good, but................. dead ball foul, A&M has too many players on field, soooo........., field goal doesn't count but kicker gets to go again from five yards closer....................kick is blocked and ball is in front of line of scrimmage so is playable...............and aggie picks ball up and runs it all the way back for TD!!! Whooop!!!, but.................... aggie bench went on to field as soon as the kick was blocked sooo, unsportsmanlike conduct foul called and TD gets called back ;-) The ags get to run one more play and take a knee. Whew!!;

Bet Rice wishes they could have refused the initial penalty.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was disappointed in our defense.
I was disappointed in our highly recruited freshman qb, another interception in mop up duty.
I am concerned about the injuries.

But I am happy we won. Just about what the odds were.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A dominant defensive performance by a lot of 2nd stringers for LSU. The offense was underwhelming. Anthony Jennings is not a starting QB. His accuracy and decision making skills do him no favors. Brandon Harris is by far the more gifted QB. The OL sucked it up again. I am seriously questioning the OL coaching hire this year. For an OL with soooo much talent, they look putrid. 

Next week STATE comes calling. Maybe this team will show up to play.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A dominant defensive performance by a lot of 2nd stringers for LSU. The offense was underwhelming. Anthony Jennings is not a starting QB. His accuracy and decision making skills do him no favors. Brandon Harris is by far the more gifted QB. The OL sucked it up again. I am seriously questioning the OL coaching hire this year. For an OL with soooo much talent, they look putrid.
> 
> Next week STATE comes calling. Maybe this team will show up to play.



I don't know man Harris doesn't look very accurate either.
I think a problem was making Jennings throw a long ball after scampering for 20+ 
Dudes out of breathe, let him hand it off next play and give him a breather.
Calling pass plays after scrambles doesn't seem very smart for a guy like Jennings.



I agree on the OL.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was disappointed in our defense.
> I was disappointed in our highly recruited freshman qb, another interception in mop up duty.
> I am concerned about the injuries.


It was 21-7 at half time and they won 38-10 ......

....really Wayne? Your team won by 4 TOUCHDOWNS! lol


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> It was 21-7 at half time and they won 38-10 ......
> 
> ....really Wayne? Your team won by 4 TOUCHDOWNS! lol


I needed them to win by 5 TD's it cost me a shot at hitting a six team parlay


----------



## Dustin D

LSU was @ -32 before the game ..... yes I'm serious ... lol

Even with a shut-out LSU still couldn't cover HAHA!


----------



## HPL

Dustin D said:


> It was 21-7 at half time and they won 38-10 ......
> 
> ....really Wayne? Your team won by 4 TOUCHDOWNS! lol


Did you watch the game? Rice managed to move the ball down the field a bit to easily, just couldn't seal the deal. I'm with Wayne on that. Matched up against any of the SEC powerhouses and we may be in trouble if the defense can't take better control.


----------



## Dustin D

I don't know guys....nothing wrong with bend don't break defense.

A 4 touchdown win, is still a 4 touchdown win
especially when the opponent only (scores) 10 points.


----------



## EdA

HPL said:


> Did you watch the game? Rice managed to move the ball down the field a bit to easily, just couldn't seal the deal. I'm with Wayne on that. Matched up against any of the SEC powerhouses and we may be in trouble if the defense can't take better control.


Enjoy an easy win, 4 touches not good enough, would you have felt any better if it had been 5 or more! No doubt the players did not feel the same urgency of playing LSU, Alabama, or Auburn all of who are on the schedule.....geeeez


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Enjoy an easy win, 4 touches not good enough, would you have felt any better if it had been 5 or more! No doubt the players did not feel the same urgency of playing LSU, Alabama, or Auburn all of who are on the schedule.....geeeez



Sounds a little ungrateful to me 

TAMU has two 10+ win season in the past *19 years....*
....and I'm hearing disappointment over a 4 TOUCHDOWN WIN!


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Sounds a little ungrateful to me
> 
> TAMU has two 10+ win season in the past *19 years....*
> ....and I'm hearing disappointment over a 4 TOUCHDOWN WIN!
> 
> View attachment 20170


No kidding, during my days there we were plenty happy with 7-3 as long as we beat Texas


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

HPL said:


> Did you watch the game? Rice managed to move the ball down the field a bit to easily, just couldn't seal the deal. I'm with Wayne on that. Matched up against any of the SEC powerhouses and we may be in trouble if the defense can't take better control.


The Wrecking Crew is not coming out the tunnels anytime soon. It's about scoring for KS. 

I am concerned about ARKY this year. That game has me worried. They can really run the ball.


----------



## HPL

Don't get me wrong, as a mid 1970's ag, I'll take the wins as they come, but......... I would have liked 28-0 much better ;-)


----------



## Dustin D

Key Games coming up;

Thursday Night > Auburn v. Kansas State

K-State struggled to put away Iowa State last game,
I thinking 37-28 Auburn.
-------------

Florida St vs Clemson
Should be a doozy! I don't think Flo-rida will steam roll Clemson
but will pull off the win.
------------------


SEC:
-Florida isn't prepared to go into Tuscaloosa and upset Alabama. - Nope.

-Mississippi St has their BEST CHANCE IN YEARS at finally beating LSU.
However, their first non-Cupcake game is in Tiger Stadium against a clearly 
potent LSU. I'm not feeling this as a nail biter, but as a game LSU takes the lead
and keeps it putting the Cowbells down 24-10.


Gunna be a pretty quiet weekend outside these couple games I think.

Oh and I forgot about you guys bet;

Here you go!

*HENRY*

CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014332096.3211000.000

*FOURNETTE*

CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014311625.240235217.3200


----------



## Migillicutty

The FSU/Clem game just got more interesting. Winston has been suspended for the first half for being an idiot.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The talking heads are having a field day with the latest Jamison incident.


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Key Games coming up;
> 
> Thursday Night > Auburn v. Kansas State
> 
> K-State struggled to put away Iowa State last game,
> I thinking 37-28 Auburn.
> -------------


Correct me it I'm wrong - but isn't this the same I - State team that 
lost to ND State (#1 FCS) 36-16 in the opener for both squads this 
season? That would be 2 weeks & 5 days ago .


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> Correct me it I'm wrong - but isn't this the same I - State team that
> lost to ND State (#1 FCS) 36-16 in the opener for both squads this
> season? That would be 2 weeks & 5 days ago .



You're right....but I think I fail to see your point....maybe...lol


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> The FSU/Clem game just got more interesting. Winston has been suspended for the first half for being an idiot.


Come on, if that was the case, they would have had to cut him...


----------



## Migillicutty

On Winston, it's a cumulative thing. This one outburst in the grand scheme of things is nothing. Not that it matters but It is in fact an internet meme along with a video that is circling the internet. Still, keep it in the locker room. You can't go shouting stuff like that in the middle of the student union when you are who he is. He really should know better by now. He is under a microscope. Now he has jeopardized the season. Have to give it to Jimbo for sitting him in the biggest conference game of the year. Hope the team can rally and play well enough to keep FSU in it. They need to sequester JW to the football field, seems that is the one place he is a good decision maker. 

I couldn't care less about the talking heads. They will blow anything out of proportion. A twenty year old football player made a vulgar comment? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> You're right....but I think I fail to see your point....maybe...lol


This is I-State, perennial underdog in the little 12 - whose only victory is over IA of the little 10 or is it 
more than 10 . Auburn, #6 in the all powerful SEC, is a how many point favorite? Should I-State 
give Auburn a good go by scoring more than 16 or losing by less than 20, should ND State apply to 
the SEC when they make the move upward in classification? Just asking! We'll see Saturday .


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> On Winston, it's a cumulative thing. This one outburst in the grand scheme of things is nothing. Not that it matters but It is in fact an internet meme along with a video that is circling the internet. Still, keep it in the locker room. You can't go shouting stuff like that in the middle of the student union when you are who he is. He really should know better by now. He is under a microscope. Now he has jeopardized the season. Have to give it to Jimbo for sitting him in the biggest conference game of the year. Hope the team can rally and play well enough to keep FSU in it. They need to sequester JW to the football field, seems that is the one place he is a good decision maker.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the talking heads. They will blow anything out of proportion. A twenty year old football player who *was charged with sexual assault of a female on campus* made a vulgar comment? What is the world coming to?


His behavior has always been justified because he can play. If he was a scrub, he would have been long gone... 

Rape accusations, shoplifting, now boorish behavior... But, he's just a kid... I know when I was that age, I never did any of those things... This is the kind of thing that leads to NFL players knocking out girlfriends in elevators and dragging them out like its no big deal. These college players are coddled and nit held accountable for anything. Suspended for a half? Thats a joke. Why did they choose a half? Because they didn't think they could get away with a quarter...


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> *On Winston, it's a cumulative thing.*
> They will blow anything out of proportion. A twenty year old football player made a vulgar comment? What is the world coming to?


cumulative? he didn't rape anyone, right? he just forgot to pay, right?

how can one be punished cumulatively when one has never done anything previously?

don't worry, as i said before.......we haven't heard the last from this young man!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Cumulative from a decision making stand point. No he didn't rape anyone and who knows about the crab legs but it was a poor decision, oversight or not. There have been a couple other things, not criminal, just juvenile decisions that I think prompted Jimbo to send a message. He was told in the offseason he would be held to a higher standard and needed to make good decisions, and coach is following through with that demand. 

If he were in the SEC he would only be suspended if it was an OOC game against Mary Magdalene's Sisters of the Poor.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> His behavior has always been justified because he can play. If he was a scrub, he would have been long gone...
> 
> Rape accusations, shoplifting, now boorish behavior... But, he's just a kid... I know when I was that age, I never did any of those things... This is the kind of thing that leads to NFL players knocking out girlfriends in elevators and dragging them out like its no big deal. These college players are coddled and nit held accountable for anything. Suspended for a half? Thats a joke. Why did they choose a half? Because they didn't think they could get away with a quarter...


Being wrongfully accused of rape is a horrible atrocity against the person accused and hardly the reason for getting kicked off a football team. Ask the Duke Lacrosse players. 

Why did they suspend him at all? He did nothing criminal. He made a vulgar statement as a joke. Really bad decision because of who he is, but give me a break. Yelling profanities isn't the slippery slope to beating your GF. And he is being held accountable. He got suspended for cursing in the student union for a half in the biggest game of the year.


----------



## mngundog

Marvin S said:


> Correct me it I'm wrong - but isn't this the same I - State team that
> lost to ND State (#1 FCS) 36-16 in the opener for both squads this
> season? That would be 2 weeks & 5 days ago .


Think you meant NDSU or the back to back to back National Champion NDSU Bison. I see a little podunk SD team put up 13 first half points against the Ducks, how does that happen against a supposed National power house?  Just for reference in the two previous games the Bison have out scored that same podunk SD team 96-0.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Finnbaum said Jumbo didn't take any action but univ. admin stepped in and imposed the suspension. But who cares about him as he predicated SC to walk all over TAMU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Finnbaum


That lil weasel doesn't have a clue about anything. He's a gump apologist @ best.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That lil weasel doesn't have a clue about anything. He's a gump apologist @ best.


I can't believe the sec network has him on 4 hours mon-fri. He's boring and the show is boring. Other than the games, the network does nothing for me. 

As far as the State-LSU game is concerned, I would love nothing better than to see the dogs win. State appears to be better than previous years, but they have lost 21 of the last 22 to LSU. Hard to see the trend changing in Baton Rouge.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Cumulative from a decision making stand point. No he didn't rape anyone and who knows about the crab legs but it was a poor decision, oversight or not. There have been a couple other things, not criminal, just juvenile decisions that I think prompted Jimbo to send a message. He was told in the offseason he would be held to a higher standard and needed to make good decisions, and coach is following through with that demand.
> 
> If he were in the SEC he would only be suspended if it was an OOC game against Mary Magdalene's Sisters of the Poor.


Whole lot of justifying going on...


----------



## Dustin D

MSDOGS1976 said:


> they have lost 21 of the last 22 to LSU. Hard to see the trend changing in Baton Rouge.


But what better place to happen though right?  ... I mean ...  ... LOL


----------



## BonMallari

Texas starting QB David Ash has decided to retire due to repeated concussion(s) and complications resulting from them..I am glad that he finally came to that conclusion for his long term health..

So we go with Tyrone Swoopes and hope he can stay healthy and that we dont have to use the freshman Heard


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Texas starting QB David Ash has decided to retire due to repeated concussion(s) and complications resulting from them..I am glad that he finally came to that conclusion for his long term health..
> 
> So we go with Tyrone Swoopes and hope he can stay healthy and that we dont have to use the freshman Heard


Sheesh...the Hits keep coming for Texas...


----------



## coachmo

"Cumulative from a decision making stand point. No he didn't rape anyone and who knows about the crab legs but it was a poor decision, oversight or not. There have been a couple other things, not criminal, just juvenile decisions that I think prompted Jimbo to send a message. He was told in the offseason he would be held to a higher standard and needed to make good decisions, and coach is following through with that demand. If he were in the SEC he would only be suspended if it was an OOC game against Mary Magdalene's Sisters of the Poor."

You're right because this university is so well known for their integrity and holding their athletes to such high standards!!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That lil weasel doesn't have a clue about anything. He's a gump apologist @ best.



lil weasel is a good description for Paawwwl


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> "Cumulative from a decision making stand point. No he didn't rape anyone and who knows about the crab legs but it was a poor decision, oversight or not. There have been a couple other things, not criminal, just juvenile decisions that I think prompted Jimbo to send a message. He was told in the offseason he would be held to a higher standard and needed to make good decisions, and coach is following through with that demand. If he were in the SEC he would only be suspended if it was an OOC game against Mary Magdalene's Sisters of the Poor."
> 
> You're right because this university is so well known for their integrity and holding their athletes to such high standards!!!! PLEASE!!!!


I know its sad. If only they could be a bastion of moral and ethical purity like LSU...oh wait

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...ing-behind-system-boot-talented-troubled-hill

http://espn.go.com/college-football...su-one-year-probation-recruiting-restrictions

Lots more where that came from. This is big time college football. Every major program has players do stupid things and get in trouble. Every program handles it in their own way. So spare me the righteous indignation.


----------



## Dustin D

Migillicutty said:


> I know its sad. If only they could be a bastion of moral and ethical purity like LSU...oh wait
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...ing-behind-system-boot-talented-troubled-hill
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...su-one-year-probation-recruiting-restrictions
> 
> Lots more where that came from. This is big time college football. Every major program has players do stupid things and get in trouble. Every program handles it in their own way. So spare me the righteous indignation.



You just couldn't help yourself.


----------



## Dustin D

Battle of Ball Boys:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:11546732

Sport Science Battle of the Ball Boys: FSU's Red Lightning vs. Auburn's Blue Thunder


----------



## coachmo

You can try all you like but there is no way to turn this around on me. No righteous indignation here! You're the one that appeared to be preaching on the subject!


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> You just couldn't help yourself.



Look I only pointed out LSU because I believe that is CoachMo's school of choice. People in glass houses shouldn't make ridiculous statements about another University's reputation in handling student athletes. We can all give examples of questionable discipline at basically any major college across the country.


----------



## coachmo

No glass house here. I don't think I said anything about LSU being any different! I wasn't making a ridiculous statement more of a jab at your fine university! Since it seemed to upset you so bad I will refrain from making such comments in the future. FYI that was another jab!


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Look I only pointed out LSU because I believe that is CoachMo's school of choice. People in glass houses shouldn't make ridiculous statements about another University's reputation in handling student athletes. We can all give examples of questionable discipline at basically any major college across the country.


This presupposes that you do not consider West Point, Annapolis, or the Air Force Academy "major colleges". One might also add Stanford, Boston College, Notre Dame, and Stanford to that list as well.


----------



## Migillicutty

The service academies are certainly major colleges, but do not have elite football programs. The never will given their admissions standards, and requirements post graduation. I bet I could find some dirt on the others you mentioned. You do know that ND is under investigation for a major academic fraud case right now? Or maybe you didn't and that is why you included them. 

I will say I very much admire Stanford and their ability to be highly competitive while holding a high standard academically, but make no mistake their standard for football players is not the same as the general population. I am also a big fan of their coach. I think he does an excellent job.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> No glass house here. I don't think I said anything about LSU being any different! I wasn't making a ridiculous statement more of a jab at your fine university! Since it seemed to upset you so bad I will refrain from making such comments in the future. FYI that was another jab!



Who is upset? You took a jab and I jabbed back. Thought that was how this worked?


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> Sheesh...the Hits keep coming for Texas...


If only Colt hadn't been a victim of divested violence...divested, as in having their 'Horns (and perhaps other appendages;-)) cut off

MG


----------



## huntinman

What is ridiculous is constant, unwavering defense of bad behavior. The FSU QB has a proven track record of getting into trouble... But FSU faithful say... He's just trying to grow up, or some such nonsense. There are "kids" younger than him going to war, raising families, working full time jobs etc... And this jackass can't play football and drag his butt to a few classes without getting himself into some kind of trouble every couple of months? 

Hell even Vince Young kept his head on straight till he got the money. This guy might blow it before he gets there. 

The best thing that could happen would be for FSU's backup to light it up against Clemson on Sat. Maybe even leave him in the game in the 2nd half if they have it under control. Get Winston's attention, at least a little bit. JMO


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> What is ridiculous is constant, unwavering defense of bad behavior. The FSU QB has a proven track record of getting into trouble... But FSU faithful say... He's just trying to grow up, or some such nonsense. There are "kids" younger than him going to war, raising families, working full time jobs etc... And this jackass can't play football and drag his butt to a few classes without getting himself into some kind of trouble every couple of months?
> 
> Hell even Vince Young kept his head on straight till he got the money. This guy might blow it before he gets there.
> 
> The best thing that could happen would be for FSU's backup to light it up against Clemson on Sat. Maybe even leave him in the game in the 2nd half if they have it under control. Get Winston's attention, at least a little bit. JMO



As men, there's little we let bother us, 
but take away our passion and **** gets real.

Football players want to play Football. Suspend them from playing and you'll get their full attention.

But like huntinman says, suspend them for an entire game or two. Screw this hand slapping crap.

You'll get their attention, all of it.

If you can't, cut'em!


----------



## coachmo

This type of discipline can allow the offender to enter the game and possibly be the hero! We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I don't really care one way or the other, but I think the point some are missing is the complete and total lack of judgment that Winston apparently has. In a week where Ray Rice and Adrian Peterson have been all over the news, someone who obviously has designs on playing in the NFL has no better judgment than to act in this manner in public?

Also, I think it should be a law that if you get caught doing something stupid, your "apology" cannot in any way refer to overcoming adversity - adversity that you created. It is also grating to hear people talk about how nobody would care if he wasn't Jameis Winston, Heisman Trophy winner. Well, duh. I never had 100K people show up to watch me take any of my exams either.



Migillicutty said:


> On Winston, it's a cumulative thing. This one outburst in the grand scheme of things is nothing. Not that it matters but It is in fact an internet meme along with a video that is circling the internet. Still, keep it in the locker room. You can't go shouting stuff like that in the middle of the student union when you are who he is. He really should know better by now. He is under a microscope. Now he has jeopardized the season. Have to give it to Jimbo for sitting him in the biggest conference game of the year. Hope the team can rally and play well enough to keep FSU in it. They need to sequester JW to the football field, seems that is the one place he is a good decision maker.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the talking heads. They will blow anything out of proportion. A twenty year old football player made a vulgar comment? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mike Detillier predicting STATE to beat LSU in DV. Not sure what he's drinking. The only time LSU has lost to STATE since the conference split in 2 divisions was in 99 & that was because they didn't have instant replay. LSU is 21-1 since they split in 2 divisions. Needless to say, the games haven't been close either. It's the biggest average margin of victory in The SEC during that time. 

I'm excited for a step up in class, but I just don't see LSU losing in DV.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> What is ridiculous is constant, unwavering defense of bad behavior. The FSU QB has a proven track record of getting into trouble... But FSU faithful say... He's just trying to grow up, or some such nonsense. There are "kids" younger than him going to war, raising families, working full time jobs etc... And this jackass can't play football and drag his butt to a few classes without getting himself into some kind of trouble every couple of months?
> 
> Hell even Vince Young kept his head on straight till he got the money. This guy might blow it before he gets there.
> 
> The best thing that could happen would be for FSU's backup to light it up against Clemson on Sat. Maybe even leave him in the game in the 2nd half if they have it under control. Get Winston's attention, at least a little bit. JMO


can you expound on this track record of getting in "trouble"? I'd like to hear exactly what this track record is. I'll save you the trouble in the rape issue. No matter how much press it got being wrongly accused of something has no bearing on a persons track record. We all know about the crab leg incident so that is one thing. What else? I'm curious.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> I can't believe the sec network has him on 4 hours mon-fri. He's boring and the show is boring. Other than the games, the network does nothing for me.
> 
> As far as the State-LSU game is concerned, I would love nothing better than to see the dogs win. State appears to be better than previous years, but they have lost 21 of the last 22 to LSU. Hard to see the trend changing in Baton Rouge.


I don't watch his show. I don't agree with him having a show or spot on any show.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> can you expound on this track record of getting in "trouble"? I'd like to hear exactly what this track record is. I'll save you the trouble in the rape issue. No matter how much press it got being wrongly accused of something has no bearing on a persons track record. We all know about the crab leg incident so that is one thing. What else? I'm curious.


The issues are there. Mel Kiper, who by the way has dropped Winston to 25th on his draft board, claims six different issues since he has been at FSU. 

The two you mentioned and the one last night are enough for me... He needs to get his head on straight before it's too late.

From SI...

*There are too many options who aren't also an embarrassment*
By Heather Dinich
ESPN.com

There is no way Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston will win the Heisman Trophy again -- not after he embarrassed everyone associated with the prestigious award:

The Heisman Memorial Trophy annually recognizes the outstanding college football player whose performance best exhibits the pursuit of excellence with integrity.

Integrity. Not stupidity.

Heading into this season, Winston's biggest hurdle in repeating as the Heisman Trophy winner was Marcus Mariota. Now it's himself. Even Winston's own fans have begun to grow weary.

Just by watching Winston on the field last year, you'd never know he had been accused of sexual assault. He didn't miss a snap. He celebrated a national championship on his birthday. He won college football's most coveted award. Nothing he did or was accused of off the field changed anything that happened on it.

Until now.

Winston's first-half suspension against Clemson is the first meaningful consequence he has faced, and for Heisman voters, it should be the only one they need. It's finally a stamp of disapproval from Florida State. Any voter with a conscience has to weigh not one, not two, but a series of transgressions that have called Winston's character into question.

It's an internal debate that began a year ago for many Heisman voters, but in the end, Winston's dazzling play, and an innocent-until-proven-guilty collective thought, made him the overwhelming choice to win the Heisman. Winston got 668 first-place votes to AJ McCarron's 79.

It wasn't only that Winston was that good, but that there was nobody to really challenge him.

That's not the case this year.

There's Mariota, who's so nice he'd probably let Winston borrow the trophy if he wanted to -- and has played better than Winston this year. There's Todd Gurley, who's the best running back in the country -- unless you prefer Ameer Abdullah. There's Amari Cooper, Everett Golson and Bryce Petty.

There are plenty of other spectacular players in the country who are playing for national title contenders who haven't put their team in jeopardy for what will be the most important game of the year.

Not only has Winston fumbled numerous chances in the court of public opinion, he's thrown two picks. Texas A&M's Kenny Hill, meanwhile, has thrown 117 straight passes without one. Quite frankly, Winston hasn't looked as good as he did last year -- save for one jaw-dropping 28-yard touchdown run against Oklahoma State.

This season, Winston has no touchdowns and two interceptions on passes thrown 10 yards or longer, with both interceptions coming in the season opener. It's the first time in his career that he has gone back-to-back games without a touchdown on such a pass. Without Kelvin Benjamin and Kenny Shaw, Winston has relied too heavily on Rashad Greene. He threw to Greene 20 times against Oklahoma State -- the most any Florida State receiver has been targeted in the past four seasons.

Now Sean Maguire can throw it to Greene.

Winston might very well lead the Seminoles to a second-half comeback on Saturday against Clemson, but his own comeback will fall short of another Heisman Trophy.


----------



## Migillicutty

Just so we are clear, all this righteous indignation from everyone is over a college kid being profane in public right? It's almost laughable. 

Another point, whether you like it or not, college football is a huge business. A multi-billion dollar business. These teams generate tens of millions of dollars in revenue for their schools each year. Now if you watch college football, if you buy merchandise, if you buy football tickets you are a consumer and contributor to the business. So unless you are so fed up that you are willing to quit watching, quit supporting and quit spending your dollars to contribute then you have no moral high ground. If you don't do any of things and just want to pontificate about how it should be different, than more power to you. 

As an aside and something to think about and I'm not talking about Winston here, these aren't choir boys on mission. They are elite football players in their late teens and early twenties. Many from questionable upbringings. Kicking these kids to the curb after they make errors in judgment may be the biggest disservice one could do to them. It would remove them from the structured environment of the program and take away their chance to get an education. Now sometimes it has to be done because an offense is too egregious, but often their best chance at a better life is staying within the confines of the program, under the tutelage of coaches who can mentor them. 

Lastly lets stop acting like special treatment is only given to athletes. In corporations all across the country the prized employees will likely and often get special consideration. The biggest rainmaker in the firm is going to get more latitude than the mail room clerk. Disagree with that if you like, but don't act like it isn't reality.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> The issues are there. Mel Kiper, who by the way has dropped Winston to 25th on his draft board, claims six different issues since he has been at FSU.
> 
> The two you mentioned and the one last night are enough for me... He needs to get his head on straight before it's too late.
> 
> From SI...
> 
> *There are too many options who aren't also an embarrassment*
> By Heather Dinich
> ESPN.com
> 
> There is no way Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston will win the Heisman Trophy again -- not after he embarrassed everyone associated with the prestigious award:
> 
> The Heisman Memorial Trophy annually recognizes the outstanding college football player whose performance best exhibits the pursuit of excellence with integrity.
> 
> Integrity. Not stupidity.
> 
> Heading into this season, Winston's biggest hurdle in repeating as the Heisman Trophy winner was Marcus Mariota. Now it's himself. Even Winston's own fans have begun to grow weary.
> 
> Just by watching Winston on the field last year, you'd never know he had been accused of sexual assault. He didn't miss a snap. He celebrated a national championship on his birthday. He won college football's most coveted award. Nothing he did or was accused of off the field changed anything that happened on it.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> Winston's first-half suspension against Clemson is the first meaningful consequence he has faced, and for Heisman voters, it should be the only one they need. It's finally a stamp of disapproval from Florida State. Any voter with a conscience has to weigh not one, not two, but a series of transgressions that have called Winston's character into question.
> 
> It's an internal debate that began a year ago for many Heisman voters, but in the end, Winston's dazzling play, and an innocent-until-proven-guilty collective thought, made him the overwhelming choice to win the Heisman. Winston got 668 first-place votes to AJ McCarron's 79.
> 
> It wasn't only that Winston was that good, but that there was nobody to really challenge him.
> 
> That's not the case this year.
> 
> There's Mariota, who's so nice he'd probably let Winston borrow the trophy if he wanted to -- and has played better than Winston this year. There's Todd Gurley, who's the best running back in the country -- unless you prefer Ameer Abdullah. There's Amari Cooper, Everett Golson and Bryce Petty.
> 
> There are plenty of other spectacular players in the country who are playing for national title contenders who haven't put their team in jeopardy for what will be the most important game of the year.
> 
> Not only has Winston fumbled numerous chances in the court of public opinion, he's thrown two picks. Texas A&M's Kenny Hill, meanwhile, has thrown 117 straight passes without one. Quite frankly, Winston hasn't looked as good as he did last year -- save for one jaw-dropping 28-yard touchdown run against Oklahoma State.
> 
> This season, Winston has no touchdowns and two interceptions on passes thrown 10 yards or longer, with both interceptions coming in the season opener. It's the first time in his career that he has gone back-to-back games without a touchdown on such a pass. Without Kelvin Benjamin and Kenny Shaw, Winston has relied too heavily on Rashad Greene. He threw to Greene 20 times against Oklahoma State -- the most any Florida State receiver has been targeted in the past four seasons.
> 
> Now Sean Maguire can throw it to Greene.
> 
> Winston might very well lead the Seminoles to a second-half comeback on Saturday against Clemson, but his own comeback will fall short of another Heisman Trophy.


List them then, tell me of this pattern you speak of. Tell me of these 6 incidents. That article you posted says nothing. 

He he stole crab legs(stupid and deserving of punishment) and cursed in public. What else, where is the pattern and what would you do if it was your team? Would you punish his teammates, the fans and jeopardize tens of millions of dollars because a 20 yr old yelled a vulgar statement in public? You must be some kind of saint. Hats off to you for being able to have such moral high ground that a profane statement uttered in public is the slippery slope of wife beating and future jail time in your mind.


----------



## huntinman

Who said this?



Migillicutty said:


> The FSU/Clem game just got more interesting. Winston has been suspended for the first half for being an idiot.


Or this?




Migillicutty said:


> On Winston, it's a cumulative thing. This one outburst in the grand scheme of things is nothing. Not that it matters but It is in fact an internet meme along with a video that is circling the internet. Still, keep it in the locker room. You can't go shouting stuff like that in the middle of the student union when you are who he is. He really should know better by now. He is under a microscope. Now he has jeopardized the season. Have to give it to Jimbo for sitting him in the biggest conference game of the year. Hope the team can rally and play well enough to keep FSU in it. They need to sequester JW to the football field, seems that is the one place he is a good decision maker.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the talking heads. They will blow anything out of proportion. A twenty year old football player made a vulgar comment? What is the world coming to?


Doesn't really matter what all his little incidents are... They are out there on the internet and you know it... Even if they are all documented, you will just wave them off as you have all the others... The poor boy just needs a chance to grow up a little. You are right about one thing. It's about money. The Vikings figured that out. At some point, either Winston or FSU will too. You better hope Winston figures it out first.


----------



## Migillicutty

Yeah it was idiotic because of who he is and the scrutiny he is under. Something doesn't have to be wrong to be idiotic. It was a joke a well known joke among college kids. He uttered some curse words in public. He is being held to a higher standard and I do think it is cumulative because of the crab legs over the summer. So what else? What is this pattern that has you so concerned? I'm curious what YOU think he has done that is so egregious. I am trying to understand your bar for moral and ethical behavior beyond which you think someone should have run out of chances. 

Here is a fact for you. Winston has never been arrested, not once. How many kids will strap up and play this weekend on teams across the country that have been since attending their schools? 

Who is your team that you pull for? I'd like to know so I can root for this school full of kids who have never uttered profanity in public.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

So far, a very poor game. Who is worse? AU or KSU.


----------



## Dustin D

I don't know Wayne lol Was thinking the same thing.

I've seen a couple TD passes dropped by Auburn like the one just NOW!

Sheesh. To think this game could be in the 24-24 Range by now.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> The FSU/Clem game just got more interesting. Winston has been suspended for the first half for being an idiot.





Migillicutty said:


> Yeah it was idiotic because of who he is and the scrutiny he is under. Something doesn't have to be wrong to be idiotic. It was a joke a well known joke among college kids. He uttered some curse words in public. He is being held to a higher standard and I do think it is cumulative because of the crab legs over the summer. So what else? What is this pattern that has you so concerned? I'm curious what YOU think he has done that is so egregious. I am trying to understand your bar for moral and ethical behavior beyond which you think someone should have run out of chances.
> 
> Here is a fact for you. Winston has never been arrested, not once. How many kids will strap up and play this weekend on teams across the country that have been since attending their schools?
> 
> Who is your team that you pull for? I'd like to know so I can root for this school full of kids who have never uttered profanity in public.


Here you go... Some more misadventures of Jameis for you to justify. 

Report: Jameis Winston stopped by police at gunpoint, handcuffed during 2012 incident

Posted by John Taylor on July 30, 2014, 1:39 PM EDT (College Football Talk NBC Sports)

After a couple of months of relative quiet, Jameis Winston is back in the headlines for an off-the-field incident — from a couple of years ago.

According to a report from Rachel Axon of USA Today, the Florida State quarterback, along with teammate Chris Casher, was stopped by university police at gunpoint during an incident in November of 2012. Winston was observed brandishing what one witness described as a long-barreled handgun on a hiking trail; it turned out to be a pellet gun.

Winston and Casher claimed that they were shooting squirrels with the pellet gun and informed people along the trail of the type of weapon they were carrying.

After the police officer “drew my firearm from its holster and pointed it at the suspects with my finger outside the trigger guard,” the two players were handcuffed and briefly detained. They weren’t arrested, charged or issued citations — FSU’s Code of Conduct prohibits possession of weapons, including pellet guns, on campus — and were released shortly after the incident began.

The pistol and pellets, however, were confiscated.

Oddly enough, that incident occurred a few hours before the continuation of an ongoing BB gun “battle” involving Winston and other Seminole football players that ended up causing more than $4,000 worth of damage. The players made restitution and no charges were ever filed.

Those are two of what have been a handful of legal run-ins for Winston during his brief time in Tallahassee.

In July of 2012, Winston was accused of stealing soda from a Burger King, although no charges were filed Late last year, he was investigated for the alleged rape of an FSU student in December of 2012; it was determined there wasn’t enough evidence in that case to pursue an indictment.

Then, in April of this year, Winston was cited for shoplifting seafood from a local grocery store.

Earlier this month, the 2013 Heisman Trophy winner addressed his much-discussed incidents and acknowledged that he needs to be more accountable for his off-field actions.

“I’ve got to hold myself to a certain standard that the media may view me in, that the regular people may view me in, but I know I can do that because I’ve learned the true definition of being a leader and being a leader on and off the field,” the redshirt sophomore said during the ACC Media Days. “As a leader for the Florida State Seminoles, I not only have to respect the name on the back of my jersey, but I have a great university that is looking for me to be a great student athlete, and more importantly I have teammates that are counting on me.

“Accountability is something that’s very important to me, and so, yes, I have learned, and I’ve learned that leadership is more important playing the quarterback position than anything else.”


By the way... I am a South Carolina Gamecock fan. Columbia is my hometown. And I went to school there. We suffered many years till the Spurrier era... (With the exception of a few decent teams when George Rogers played) Don't you remember the crow I had to eat after the opening game?


----------



## EdA

Come on Bill, just a few minor infractions in judgement, Miami and FSU invented thug college football, don't be so judgemental, they're just kids......


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> Come on Bill, just a few minor infractions in judgement, Miami and FSU invented thug college football, don't be so judgemental, they're just kids......


I hear you. In the big scheme of things, most of those things are not much... (Except for the rape allegation that got scrubbed) I just get a kick out of fans justifying bad behavior for the star player... If he was a third string lineman, he would have been gone long ago.


----------



## Dustin D

Horrible Flag there..... and K state extends the drive with it....horrible

It's getting late in the 4th 
and K State doesn't have a single penalty yard


----------



## Dustin D

Man....Marshall to Duke Williams......They're about as tight as Wallace to Moncrief!
Big Props to Auburn on keeping K State under 40 yards rushing. WOW!


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Man....Marshall to Duke Williams......They're about as tight as Wallace to Moncrief!
> Big Props to Auburn on keeping K State under 40 yards rushing. WOW!


  - I thought until I turned the game on last night that AU was playing iA State -


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> - I thought until I turned the game on last night that AU was playing iA State -


....man....I KNEW that something wasn't right about your post 
I didn't want to sound dumb by asking AGAIN, what your point was LOL!

It's all good!


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> Here you go... Some more misadventures of Jameis for you to justify.
> 
> Report: Jameis Winston stopped by police at gunpoint, handcuffed during 2012 incident
> 
> Posted by John Taylor on July 30, 2014, 1:39 PM EDT (College Football Talk NBC Sports)
> 
> After a couple of months of relative quiet, Jameis Winston is back in the headlines for an off-the-field incident — from a couple of years ago.
> 
> According to a report from Rachel Axon of USA Today, the Florida State quarterback, along with teammate Chris Casher, was stopped by university police at gunpoint during an incident in November of 2012. Winston was observed brandishing what one witness described as a long-barreled handgun on a hiking trail; it turned out to be a pellet gun.
> 
> Winston and Casher claimed that they were shooting squirrels with the pellet gun and informed people along the trail of the type of weapon they were carrying.
> 
> After the police officer “drew my firearm from its holster and pointed it at the suspects with my finger outside the trigger guard,” the two players were handcuffed and briefly detained. They weren’t arrested, charged or issued citations — FSU’s Code of Conduct prohibits possession of weapons, including pellet guns, on campus — and were released shortly after the incident began.
> 
> The pistol and pellets, however, were confiscated.
> 
> Oddly enough, that incident occurred a few hours before the continuation of an ongoing BB gun “battle” involving Winston and other Seminole football players that ended up causing more than $4,000 worth of damage. The players made restitution and no charges were ever filed.
> 
> Those are two of what have been a handful of legal run-ins for Winston during his brief time in Tallahassee.
> 
> In July of 2012, Winston was accused of stealing soda from a Burger King, although no charges were filed Late last year, he was investigated for the alleged rape of an FSU student in December of 2012; it was determined there wasn’t enough evidence in that case to pursue an indictment.
> 
> Then, in April of this year, Winston was cited for shoplifting seafood from a local grocery store.
> 
> Earlier this month, the 2013 Heisman Trophy winner addressed his much-discussed incidents and acknowledged that he needs to be more accountable for his off-field actions.
> 
> “I’ve got to hold myself to a certain standard that the media may view me in, that the regular people may view me in, but I know I can do that because I’ve learned the true definition of being a leader and being a leader on and off the field,” the redshirt sophomore said during the ACC Media Days. “As a leader for the Florida State Seminoles, I not only have to respect the name on the back of my jersey, but I have a great university that is looking for me to be a great student athlete, and more importantly I have teammates that are counting on me.
> 
> “Accountability is something that’s very important to me, and so, yes, I have learned, and I’ve learned that leadership is more important playing the quarterback position than anything else.”
> 
> 
> By the way... I am a South Carolina Gamecock fan. Columbia is my hometown. And I went to school there. We suffered many years till the Spurrier era... (With the exception of a few decent teams when George Rogers played) Don't you remember the crow I had to eat after the opening game?



bwaaahaha shooting pellet guns and putting soda in a water cup. Throw him in prison now!!! I was waiting for you to bring that up. Does that really need justification? Seriously, these are the offenses that are the slippery slope to wife beating? Is that what you would have us believe?


----------



## BonMallari

Did anyone else see this on ESPN....I did not see the game because I was at work



> Kansas State switched up its offensive signals Thursday night because coach Bill Snyder believed Auburn was stealing signs.
> 
> "They're getting our signals," Snyder told ESPN sideline reporter Samantha Ponder, adding that the Wildcats changed up some of their signals during halftime.
> 
> Auburn coach Gus Malzahn denied any first-half advantage after the game, which the Tigers won 20-14.
> 
> "No, no," he said when asked if Auburn knew the signals.
> 
> Florida State coach Jimbo Fisher made the same claims against Auburn after January's BCS National Championship Game win, as the Seminoles reportedly used towels to block some of their signals.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> bwaaahaha shooting pellet guns and putting soda in a water cup. Throw him in prison now!!! I was waiting for you to bring that up. Does that really need justification? Seriously, these are the offenses that are the slippery slope to wife beating? Is that what you would have us believe?


What I would have "us" believe is that Winston is a spoiled brat who has never grown up. Everyone has made excuses for his antics (and worse) because he is a good athlete. These things point to his judgement. He is in the spotlight 24/7 whether he wants to be or not. Comes with the territory. Either grow up and deal with it or crash and burn... Seems like he is on the path to the latter.


----------



## huntinman

Breaking News... Clemson buying all you can eat crab legs for Winston tomorrow. He's out for the whole game. Wonder what changed?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bleacher Report has a report on this, says increase was for one of two reasons or both:
1. Winston was untruthful in his account of the event
2. Public outrage and FSU trying to get ahead of a potential PR nightmare.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nobody talking about the LSU/STATE game?? All I've heard all week is how LSU will lose.


----------



## Denver

From who? The line is 9 1/2. I would bet them all if their saying LSU is going to lose. You will make bank!


Jacob Hawkes said:


> Nobody talking about the LSU/STATE game?? All I've heard all week is how LSU will lose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's a trendy pick. A number of people from ESPN, sports talk radio stations, & etc are predicting LSU will lose. I think the line is a good one & should get a lot of play. LF's breakout game??


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I root for LSU except for two games. Guess which two.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TAMU & whoever will help TAMU??


----------



## BonMallari

Denver said:


> From who? The line is 9 1/2. I would bet them all if their saying LSU is going to lose. You will make bank!





Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's a trendy pick. A number of people from ESPN, sports talk radio stations, & etc are predicting LSU will lose. I think the line is a good one & should get a lot of play. LF's breakout game??


Wow the line has moved all the way down to LSU - 7...somebody must have dumped a bunch of money on MSU...pretty large shift to move 2.5 points since this morning...I smell a rat


----------



## Dustin D

Alabama getting all they can handle right now, 
even with a Great Performance from Sims and Cooper.

Starting the Half off with an INT and Go-Ahead Touchdown for the Gators to tie it up.

Bama better put the clamps on are them Gators gunna get fired up.


----------



## road kill

Melvin Gordon had a decent day!


----------



## Dustin D

road kill said:


> Melvin Gordon had a decent day!



Yea he did! Beast Runner!



So is TAMU winning by 7½ Touchdowns enough to make TAMU fans happy (this) weekend?

Since winning by 4 last weekend was cause for concern?


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Bama better put the clamps on are them Gators gunna get fired up.


B. Sims pass, to A. Cooper for 6 yds for a TD, 
_Drive info: 8 plays, 60 yds in 3:42

_To go up 42-21 with 10 to go in the 4th.
That'll do.


----------



## HPL

Dustin D said:


> Yea he did! Beast Runner!
> 
> 
> 
> So is TAMU winning by 7½ Touchdowns enough to make TAMU fans happy (this) weekend?
> 
> Since winning by 4 last weekend was cause for concern?


When you allow the team that is DEAD LAST in something like 7 different statistical categories to move the ball down the field AT ALL I believe there might be some reason for concern considering what the Ags will be facing in the coming weeks, so, glad to get the win, not really happy with the defense.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TAMU was playing lots of young players in second half. Still the 2 and 3s only allowed three points.


----------



## Dustin D

Reality settling in on Baton Rouge.

I got ducks to clean, out here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang. Just saw the LSU v. MSU score. Is it time to worry yet Jacob?


----------



## EdA

HPL said:


> When you allow the team that is DEAD LAST in something like 7 different statistical categories to move the ball down the field AT ALL I believe there might be some reason for concern considering what the Ags will be facing in the coming weeks, so, glad to get the win, not really happy with the defense.


Well I guess some are never happy! Is winning not enough? Annihilation or nothing....geez


----------



## HPL

EdA said:


> Well I guess some are never happy! Is winning not enough? Annihilation or nothing....geez



Actually, I don't need, or even enjoy, annihilation. I would rather see 21-zip than 28-7 or even 56-7. When playing these weak teams, I want our defense to shut them down, 3 and out on every series.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang. Just saw the LSU v. MSU score. Is it time to worry yet Jacob?



Just another weekend in College Football 

.....hence the 14-0 lead VANDERBILT has over South Carolina!!! 

LOL! ...just another weekend in College Football ...


----------



## EdA

HPL said:


> Actually, I don't need, or even enjoy, annihilation. I would rather see 21-zip than 28-7 or even 56-7. When playing these weak teams, I want our defense to shut them down, 3 and out on every series.


Unrealistic expectations, even "weak teams" have some talented athletes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

HPL, Bleachers said as the game wained on the Aggies defense became more concerned about the pass and allowed SMU to have the runs. Still SMU only had 102 yards running. Coupled with the 2 and 3s playing I thought that was good. Only had 137 yards passing and most of that came on one bad read by Armani Watts.


----------



## Dustin D

This isn't a Nick Saban Coached Team.

You get up by 4 Touchdowns......expect the Defensive Foot to come off the gas.


----------



## Dustin D

MSDOGS1976 said:


> State appears to be better than previous years, but they have lost 21 of the last 22 to LSU. Hard to see the trend changing in Baton Rouge.





Dustin D said:


> But what better place to happen though right?  ... I mean ...  ... LOL



Where you at bruh!?  lol Tigers goin down.


----------



## EdA

Well Jacob what say you now, lowly MS State kicking ass in the stadium formerly known as "Death Valley"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Just pitiful. The play calling made no sense early & it didn't get better. The personnel packages on offense & defense made no sense. They got their posteriors handed to them so far. Brandon Harris is the answer. DJ Welter sucks. Jennings is atrocious. I care about talent. Give this team the most talent on the field and deal with the growing pains.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Man. What a surprise. I wasn't expecting LSU to get mauled.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea Wayne LOuisiana Football has been tough this past week. Starting last Sunday.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

good game Bulldogs !!!...what about that LSU LOSES.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Dustin D said:


> Where you at bruh!?  lol Tigers goin down.


I'm here, but crap. We can't do anything easy. Almost gave it away at the end. But I will take it. Celebrating by drinking a cold one.


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> Well Jacob what say you now, lowly MS State kicking ass in the stadium formerly known as "Death Valley"


Where dreams go to die...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They usually do. Then again, I guess you're going to excuse the STATE center for stomping 2 LSU players. Do we dare mention that????


----------



## Wade Thurman

OU Won!!! Don't really care about anyone else.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They usually do. Then again, I guess you're going to excuse the STATE center for stomping 2 LSU players. Do we dare mention that????


I excuse him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wade said:


> OU Won!!! Don't really care about anyone else.


Honest answer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> I excuse him.


I don't believe you. :razz::razz:


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They usually do. Then again, I guess you're going to excuse the STATE center for stomping 2 LSU players. Do we dare mention that????


For most of the game they stomped the whole team;-)


----------



## Dustin D

Holy Crap!

MS State jumps all the way to #16 from not even being in the Top 25! 
AP Poll has them @ #14!! wow....

LSU drops 10 spots.


USA Today Poll RKTEAMRECORDPTS1Florida State (36)3-014942Alabama (11)4-014663Oklahoma (12)4-014254Oregon (3)4-014035Auburn3-013166Baylor3-012137Texas A&M4-011978Notre Dame3-010229Michigan State2-192010UCLA3-089911Ole Miss3-087512Arizona State3-079213Georgia2-176814Stanford2-165715South Carolina3-163016Mississippi State4-052317Wisconsin2-151818LSU3-151419Nebraska4-043320Ohio State2-140721BYU4-038122USC2-130923Duke4-015524East Carolina3-115325Kansas State2-1128


----------



## David Lambert

huntinman said:


> For most of the game they stomped the whole team;-)


You can say that again. We got handled. May be a long season. Not giving up hope easily though.


----------



## Dustin D

This week Henry got more 22 more rushing yards alone,
than the total for the entire LSU Team 
to include TWO Different Dual Threat QB's.


*Derek Henry*


CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014533206.025212929.0290




*Leonard Fournette*


CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD2014382005.340245313.3200


----------



## roseberry

wow,

i go away for the weekend to work a trial and the world gets turned upside down.

1. my early heisman prediction, dakota prescott and his bullies run the tigahs and *fans* clear out of "DV".(at night.....oooooooweee).
2. alabama skull jams the gators. i would upgrade my prediction on bama's wins this season from five to six, but now i don't think they beat *either* mississippi team.
3. west virgina plays the boomersooners tough and may be better than folk thought when they opened up with bama.
4. auburn looks anemic as kansas state's defense stays home and is gap responsible(i think they were too slow to ever get out of their areas of responsibility anyway).
5. the razorbacks win again. the hogs prove how much the voters dislike the sec west. even undefeated, them pigs can't become the seventh team from the west to be ranked in the top 25. no hog love yet.
6. vandy wakes up.....or cocky's fall asleep?
7. the noleeeeze beat the other south cakalakalaka powerhouse without even playing cutty's nomination for the nobel peace prize.
8. aggies win, but give up 3 points.......sorry hugh

crazy, crazy, crazy


----------



## HPL

roseberry said:


> wow,
> 
> i go away for the weekend to work a trial and the world gets turned upside down.
> 
> 1. my early heisman prediction, dakota prescott and his bullies run the tigahs and *fans* clear out of "DV".(at night.....oooooooweee).
> 2. alabama skull jams the gators. i would upgrade my prediction on bama's wins this season from five to six, but now i don't think they beat *either* mississippi team.
> 3. west virgina plays the boomersooners tough and may be better than folk thought when they opened up with bama.
> 4. auburn looks anemic as kansas state's defense stays home and is gap responsible(i think they were too slow to ever get out of their areas of responsibility anyway).
> 5. the razorbacks win again. the hogs prove how much the voters dislike the sec west. even undefeated, them pigs can't become the seventh team from the west to be ranked in the top 25. no hog love yet.
> 6. vandy wakes up.....or cocky's fall asleep?
> 7. the noleeeeze beat the other south cakalakalaka powerhouse without even playing cutty's nomination for the nobel peace prize.
> 8. _*aggies win, but give up 3 points.......sorry hugh*_
> 
> crazy, crazy, crazy


SIX points!!! To the school with the worst stats in the division!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

And TAMU DROPPED one place in the polls because they gave up six points.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> clear out of "DV".(at night.....oooooooweee).


...well...at night stats only count for games that kick-off
@7:00 or later.... 

Thats about as much as I can muster to say lol


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dustin, That must not be the AP Poll as the one I saw had TAMU at 6th. Could be the USA Today Coaches Poll.


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> 2. alabama skull jams the gators. i would upgrade my prediction on bama's wins this season from five to six, but now i don't think they beat *either* mississippi team.


Roseberry, I would almost feel bad about taking your money, but I need to reroof my house. I'll take the over on 6 wins for Alabama and I will take your bet that both MS teams win.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

State's center may not be very good at stepping over opposing players laid out on the field , but he does have various talents. Take a look at his bowling skills. How can you not like this guy?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w1ylv-EFq4Q


----------



## Dustin D

So coming up we have a Western Show Down and an Old SEC Rivalry.

One of the OLDEST still going Football Rivalries. 
*Vols vs #12 Dawgs* started in 1899!
Tenn. leads the series 21-20-2. Georgia can tie the series this weekend.

...and I think they likely will. Dawgs Roll!


*#11 UCLA v. #15 Ariz St.*
I'm going Ariz. St. to be too much Offense for UCLA.


Back Burner Games:
*(3-0)Oregon St v. (2-1) #18 USC*

*Mizzou v. #14 South Carolina* probably going to be a good game too.

Unbeaten ACC Teams Face off
*#1 FSU vs NC State.*


Man *LA Tech* sure picked a Rough One this season.
#4 Sooners for Week one, and #5 Auburn for Week 4. Eeek!


----------



## swampcollielover

David Lambert said:


> You can say that again. We got handled. May be a long season. Not giving up hope easily though.


My son graduated from MSU, and were we pumped up! State played a great game, beating LSU at home is tough, as you know.....we will take it anytime we can get it.....!


----------



## swampcollielover

Dustin D said:


> So coming up we have a Western Show Down and an Old SEC Rivalry.
> 
> One of the OLDEST still going Football Rivalries.
> *Vols vs #12 Dawgs* started in 1899!
> Tenn. leads the series 21-20-2. Georgia can tie the series this weekend.
> 
> ...and I think they likely will. Dawgs Roll!
> 
> 
> *#11 UCLA v. #15 Ariz St.*
> I'm going Ariz. St. to be too much Offense for UCLA.
> 
> 
> Back Burner Games:
> *(3-0)Oregon St v. (2-1) #18 USC*
> 
> *Mizzou v. #14 South Carolina* probably going to be a good game too.
> 
> Unbeaten ACC Teams Face off
> *#1 FSU vs NC State.*
> 
> 
> Man *LA Tech* sure picked a Rough One this season.
> #4 Sooners for Week one, and #5 Auburn for Week 4. Eeek!


SEC Fans are already looking forward to the Egg Bowl......Mississippi State vs. Ole Miss.....both now ranked in the top ...!


----------



## swampcollielover

MSDOGS1976 said:


> State's center may not be very good at stepping over opposing players laid out on the field , but he does have various talents. Take a look at his bowling skills. How can you not like this guy?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w1ylv-EFq4Q


I thought he looked great 'walking over' LSU.....Go State!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Tyler Pugh

I got on here to laugh at Cutty choke up something to bash the SEC but he hasn't said anything since Saturday..Sure would've made this a better Monday.


----------



## Dustin D

swampcollielover said:


> SEC Fans are already looking forward to the Egg Bowl
> ......Mississippi State vs. Ole Miss.....both now ranked in the top ...!



In which by that time neither will be ranked..... 






I'll be looking up this post in just over 60 days


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> wow,
> 
> i go away for the weekend to work a trial and the world gets turned upside down.
> 
> 1. my early heisman prediction, dakota prescott and his bullies run the tigahs and *fans* clear out of "DV".(at night.....oooooooweee).
> 2. alabama skull jams the gators. i would upgrade my prediction on bama's wins this season from five to six, but now i don't think they beat *either* mississippi team.
> 3. west virgina plays the boomersooners tough and may be better than folk thought when they opened up with bama.
> 4. auburn looks anemic as kansas state's defense stays home and is gap responsible(*i think they were too slow to ever get out of their areas of responsibility anyway).*
> 5. the razorbacks win again. the hogs prove how much the voters dislike the sec west. even undefeated, them pigs can't become the seventh team from the west to be ranked in the top 25. no hog love yet.
> 6. vandy wakes up.....or cocky's fall asleep?
> 7. the noleeeeze beat the other south cakalakalaka powerhouse without even playing *cutty's nomination for the nobel peace prize.
> 8. aggies win, but give up 3 points.......sorry hugh*
> 
> crazy, crazy, crazy


This cracked me up LOL. Im still taking over on the 6 wins but a win against UF hasn't convinced me of much about bama yet. My Tigers didn't look all powerful either though.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

well i'm getting to watch the smackdown of LSU on replay......go BULLDOGS.....Jacob are you watching again........LOL


----------



## Dustin D

Should we remember this post when your team loses? 

Oh wait what team do you claim?


----------



## roseberry

dustin,
otey don't like "the ohio state university" or lsu. that eliminates two. 

since there is no tv at the "white house", i watched the replay too. the long td run by prescott was impressive!


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> I got on here to laugh at Cutty choke up something to bash the SEC but he hasn't said anything since Saturday..Sure would've made this a better Monday.


What needs to be said. Auburn is lucky they didn't lose to an unranked team, LSU got beat at home by an average ms st team, UF still sucks, and SC got run around by Vandy? On top of all that FSU is still #1 and beat a ranked team without their heisman winning QB. I figured even you slow kids would figure out on your own not to talk smack this week. Guess you still haven't learned.

Beside that I was busy this weekend running a qual and MH test.


----------



## Dustin D

So how'd your team do?


----------



## Migillicutty

You talking to me? I think I stated we beat a ranked team without our Heisman winning QB. It was ugly but they won. Have some serious work to do on the Oline if we want to stay undefeated. That new center is not getting us in the right protections and isn't blocking well. Couple veterans have looked lack luster as well. Defense seems to be finding itself, but still needs to improve if we want to have a chance at repeating. This isn't the same team as last year. Lot of key players to replace, but they are good enough to beat everyone we play. I sure don't expect 40 point margin of victories and setting records this year. I'll just be happy with wins.


----------



## Dustin D

Are you from Florida?


----------



## Migillicutty

Here is some light reading for Huntinman. I assume your a Vol being from Tennessee and your refusal to claim a school. I wouldn't claim Ut either right now. But even if not it is actually a pretty interesting read for anyone who follows college football. I like Manning a lot. Think he is a great QB, but he is very luck social media wasn't around when he was in college or his shiny image wouldn't be so sparkly. Just thought it interesting since so many in the media like to prop him up as the model young QB's should try to emulate. 

http://thebiglead.com/2014/09/18/pe...ainer-bare-butt-mooning/#sthash.bSXQmEHG.uxfs


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> Are you from Florida?


Why do you ask?


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Here is some light reading for Huntinman. I assume your a Vol being from Tennessee and your refusal to claim a school. I wouldn't claim Ut either right now. But even if not it is actually a pretty interesting read for anyone who follows college football. I like Manning a lot. Think he is a great QB, but he is very luck social media wasn't around when he was in college or his shiny image wouldn't be so sparkly. Just thought it interesting since so many in the media like to prop him up as the model young QB's should try to emulate.
> 
> http://thebiglead.com/2014/09/18/pe...ainer-bare-butt-mooning/#sthash.bSXQmEHG.uxfs


Guess you can't read too well. Told you last week I am from S.C. Long suffering Gamecock fan. 

Your boy showed his smarts before the game on Sat... Regular genius. Must be majoring in public relations.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> Guess you can't read too well. Told you last week I am from S.C. Long suffering Gamecock fan.
> 
> Your boy showed his smarts before the game on Sat... Regular genius. Must be majoring in public relations.


Somehow I missed that. My apologies. 

Point is still valid about Peyton. 

Had to be tough for you watching FSU/Clemson, wanting FSU to fall but if they did it would be to Clemson.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Are you from Florida?


Come on Dustin, dust off the cobwebs. Last year we were told cutty is an old Seminole ballplayer. He's been there and done that. He should be loyal to them.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Somehow I missed that. My apologies.
> 
> Point is still valid about Peyton.
> 
> Had to be tough for you watching FSU/Clemson, wanting FSU to fall but if they did it would be to Clemson.


Nah, my dad went to Clemson. I pull for them as long as they aren't playing USC.

Carolina used to have Garcia... He couldn't keep his nose clean. Finally Spurrier cut him loose.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> Nah, my dad went to Clemson. I pull for them as long as they aren't playing USC.


I'm confused, isn't USC in Ca? Oh you mean little usc(e). I kid, I kid...

Don't know how you do it, don't think I have ever pulled for UF in anything, ever, but my whole family (at least immediate) are Noles so no divided loyalties.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> I'm confused, isn't USC in Ca? Oh you mean little usc(e). I kid, I kid...
> 
> Don't know how you do it, don't think I have ever pulled for UF in anything, ever, but my whole family (at least immediate) are Noles so no divided loyalties.


Thanksgiving or bowl games at home could get interesting! Especially by the second half after the alcohol started working.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> Come on Dustin, dust off the cobwebs. Last year we were told cutty is an old Seminole ballplayer. He's been there and done that. He should be loyal to them.


Dang it, I was waiting for the bandwagon claim again.


----------



## Dustin D

BTW I also re-watched the LSU v. Miss St Game.

Allow me to call BS on the 3rd and some 2nd String Miss St Defense being on the field.

4th Qtr 

12:50 on the clock:
Miss St defense players on the field;
91, 42, 22, 2, 9, 96, 39, 47, 98, 26, 50, 5, 

2:30 on the clock
23, 17, 98, 47, 5, 14, 44, 39

The 2nd Touchdown of the Qtr is scored on #5 Starting CB Love.

1:48 on the clock
Mullen is sweating bullets as the snap sails high and LSU recovers.

Miss St Players on Defense;
48, 96, 91, 2, 5 Touchdown again on Starting CB #5 Love.

Last possession; less than a minute 
50, 2, 23, 93, 92, 48, 91, 3, 5 all on the field
as they have been for the 2nd half.

Look up the depth chart;
http://www.ourlads.com/ncaa-football-depth-charts/depth-chart/mississippi-state/91211

Now yes LSU lost, not by much but too little TOO late.

But screw taking the insult to injury from folks trying to say it was Miss St's 3rd String on the field.

Look up those numbers for yourself. 
All Starters with a few obviously rotating 2nd string to keep fresh.



3rd and 2nd string (ONLY) >


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> BTW I also re-watched the LSU v. Miss St Game.
> 
> Allow me to call BS on the 3rd and some 2nd String Miss St Defense being on the field.
> 
> 4th Qtr
> 
> 12:50 on the clock:
> Miss St defense players on the field;
> 91, 42, 22, 2, 9, 96, 39, 47, 98, 26, 50, 5,
> 
> 2:30 on the clock
> 23, 17, 98, 47, 5, 14, 44, 39
> 
> The 2nd Touchdown of the Qtr is scored on #5 Starting CB Love.
> 
> 1:48 on the clock
> Mullen is sweating bullets as the snap sails high and LSU recovers.
> 
> Miss St Players on Defense;
> 48, 96, 91, 2, 5 Touchdown again on Starting CB #5 Love.
> 
> Last possession; less than a minute
> 50, 2, 23, 93, 92, 48, 91, 3, 5
> 
> Look up the depth chart;
> http://www.ourlads.com/ncaa-football-depth-charts/depth-chart/mississippi-state/91211
> 
> Now yes LSU lost, not by much but too little TOO late.
> 
> But screw taking the insult to injury from folks trying to say it was Miss St's 3rd String on the field.
> 
> Look up those numbers for yourself.
> All Starters with a few obviously rotating to keep fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd and 2nd string only >
> View attachment 20245


Dang man, you are better than me. It takes me at least a week before I can stomach re-watching a loss. Some I don't ever want to see again.


----------



## Dustin D

Migillicutty said:


> Why do you ask?


... same reason you did this below...



Migillicutty said:


> I assume your a Vol being from Tennessee



You got Texas in your location.

Like usual though in Football sections on forums, 
you don't hear about troll fans until ALL OF A SUDDEN
their team wins something.

FSU wins NC 2014, you show up same month ... shocker...


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> BTW I also re-watched the LSU v. Miss St Game.
> 
> Allow me to call BS on the 3rd and some 2nd String Miss St Defense being on the field.
> 
> 4th Qtr
> 
> 12:50 on the clock:
> Miss St defense players on the field;
> 91, 42, 22, 2, 9, 96, 39, 47, 98, 26, 50, 5,
> 
> 2:30 on the clock
> 23, 17, 98, 47, 5, 14, 44, 39
> 
> The 2nd Touchdown of the Qtr is scored on #5 Starting CB Love.
> 
> 1:48 on the clock
> Mullen is sweating bullets as the snap sails high and LSU recovers.
> 
> Miss St Players on Defense;
> 48, 96, 91, 2, 5 Touchdown again on Starting CB #5 Love.
> 
> Last possession; less than a minute
> 50, 2, 23, 93, 92, 48, 91, 3, 5 all on the field
> as they have been for the 2nd half.
> 
> Look up the depth chart;
> http://www.ourlads.com/ncaa-football-depth-charts/depth-chart/mississippi-state/91211
> 
> Now yes LSU lost, not by much but too little TOO late.
> 
> But screw taking the insult to injury from folks trying to say it was Miss St's 3rd String on the field.
> 
> Look up those numbers for yourself.
> All Starters with a few obviously rotating 2nd string to keep fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd and 2nd string (ONLY) >
> View attachment 20245


Who cares? They won at LSU. All that matters.


----------



## Dustin D

Migillicutty said:


> Dang man, you are better than me. It takes me at least a week before I can stomach re-watching a loss. Some I don't ever want to see again.


I know why we loss, and it's not b/c we suck. That makes it easier.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Who cares? They won at LSU. All that matters.


Of course the win is all that matters, I'm not mad lol it's football.
I just don't like false accusations. Sort of a pet peeve if you will.

Good Night/ Out Here/


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Of course the win is all that matters, I'm not mad lol it's football.
> *I just don't like false accusations. Sort of a pet peeve if you will.
> *
> Good Night/ Out Here/


I know, Jacob did say Fournette would have a breakout game...;-)


----------



## Dustin D

Butt hurt? What are you in grade school. I'm talking Football here.
What should I do, only post negative things about a team I don't follow? 
Oh wait that sounds a lot like ..... Never mind. 
Or should I disappear until my team wins again?

Im sure it's all just a coincidence. 

Btw, I clearly said Football Section on forums.
I see it all the time.

We're all judged by the content of our post man
so by all means carry on. From where I sit, I know exactly where
to rank your post.

Carry on.... And goodbye/ignored


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> I know, Jacob did say Fournette would have a breakout game...;-)



I was surprised by the game but more so by the play calling 
and unwillingness to put key players on the field.

LSU is a young team, most realistic fans know we're looking at 3-4 losses this year.


----------



## roseberry

not to change the very interesting subject but, mizzou loss to indiana???? did we even talk about that?


----------



## Dustin D

> TALLAHASSEE, Fla. -- Florida State coach Jimbo Fisher said
> Jameis Winston's one-game suspension "hit home" with the Seminoles' quarterback.
> 
> "Tremendously," Fisher said when asked how missing Saturday's 23-17 overtime win
> over Clemson affected the reigning Heisman Trophy winner.
> "I think you could see it on the sideline ... [but] he was a great influence for Sean [Maguire]
> and the other guys on the sideline. It was not for show or go.
> It was something heartfelt. I think it hit home, there's no doubt."



Lots of folks were sharing this GIF below 
saying that Winston dressed in spite of his suspension
and Jimbo was pissed.

http://i.imgur.com/eKbhkfQ.gif

But others are saying that his gear was in his locker
b/c the Gear (person) did not remove it due to miscommunication?
The claim is that when players are injured or suspended 
the gear person is supposed to remove pads etc 
from the players locker. Winston saw his stuff there so he dressed out.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> not to change the very interesting subject but, mizzou loss to indiana???? did we even talk about that?


I thought they won until I saw the Highlights. 

BTW, have I told you that wearing the T-shirt you gave me last year people have come up to me 
and asked me to train their dog!!! lol Yes I'm serious! sorry it isn't bringing you any MORE business
being here in Louisiana though! lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> I know, Jacob did say Fournette would have a breakout game...;-)


Pretty sure I didn't predict LSU to try double tight out of the I either. I assumed (I know. I know. Shame on me.) that LSU would use the pistol & shotgun formations mostly & spread out STATE. Like I said, STATE has a dang good Front 7. They're built to stop power running teams that have tight formations. I also figured they would try different plays out of the I with 2 RBs. They didn't. LF got a whopping 0 carries in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> I was surprised by the game but more so by the play calling
> and unwillingness to put key players on the field.
> 
> LSU is a young team.


Agreed to the umpteenth degree here. I think he's forced to take the growing pains with Brandon Harris now. I've been a huge advocate of this all along. He has talent & that it factor. Kendall Beckwith is a beast. He is the only choice @ MLB. I'd much rather see Clifton Garrett make a few mental errors while backing him up than have DJ Welter on the field for 1 more play. He's atrocious!!!! I don't care how you do it, but get Malachi on the field more. I know I wasn't the only one screaming when we ran a WR screen to Trey Quinn & had him blocking on another. That's John Diarse's spot there. Like I said Sat night, the play calling made zero sense with the personnel packages. Quentin Thomas is out for "A week or 2." The glaring issue on D just got worse. Brick is going to have to play the group of redshirt freshmen @ this point. I know he demands intelligence as well as the physical tools, but these kids have to get their shot & just deal with it. Oh yeah, Ronald Martin should be banned from the field as well. Jamal Adams is the obvious answer. Again, give me talent & I will deal with the growing pains. 

Gordy Rush from yesterday morning. 

http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Gordy_Rush_09_22_14-1411392481.mp3


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> What needs to be said. Auburn is lucky they didn't lose to an unranked team, LSU got beat at home by an average ms st team, UF still sucks, and SC got run around by Vandy? On top of all that FSU is still #1 and beat a ranked team without their heisman winning QB. I figured even you slow kids would figure out on your own not to talk smack this week. Guess you still haven't learned.
> 
> Beside that I was busy this weekend running a qual and MH test.


When did Auburn play an unranked team? KState went in to Thursday night with an average rank of 19 or 20. Im glad FSU could win their one game against a ranked opponent this regular season. Auburn will be busy preparing to play 8 teams inside the Top 17 currently. But let me guess, you think the SEC is weak because we don't play a 9 game conference schedule, right? LOL


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gordy Rush from yesterday morning.
> 
> http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Gordy_Rush_09_22_14-1411392481.mp3



...sigh.... why does it seem we're talking about the same thing over and over again though.

We know damn well Cam wasn't calling the Goal Line Debacle of let's just keep running 8 v 10 in the box
and NOT RUN BEHIND COLLINS who was man handling his side.
Just how much is Les taking over when it comes to play calling?

A lot of this looks to be on Les Miles. Will he have another Jefferson Love Affair with Jennings 
and not hurt his feelings by keeping him in?


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> When did Auburn play an unranked team? KState went in to Thursday night with an average rank of 19 or 20. Im glad FSU could win their one game against a ranked opponent this regular season. Auburn will be busy preparing to play 8 teams inside the Top 17 currently. But let me guess, you think the SEC is weak because we don't play a 9 game conference schedule, right? LOL


No I think you're weak because FSU is 5-1 against them since Jimbo took over and we have beaten your eastern champ and conference champ in that time. Wins matter and that is what FSU does when we play the SEC.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> No I think your week because FSU is 5-1 against them since Jimbo took over and we have beaten your eastern champ and conference champ in that time. Wins matter and that is what FSU does when we play the SEC.


since you are braggin',
to quote a recent post from a known rtf authority........"the gators still suck"
and a not so recent quote from another......."the boogs only needed a half dozen miracles to get there"


----------



## swampcollielover

Dustin D said:


> BTW I also re-watched the LSU v. Miss St Game.
> 
> Allow me to call BS on the 3rd and some 2nd String Miss St Defense being on the field.
> 
> 4th Qtr
> 
> 12:50 on the clock:
> Miss St defense players on the field;
> 91, 42, 22, 2, 9, 96, 39, 47, 98, 26, 50, 5,
> 
> 2:30 on the clock
> 23, 17, 98, 47, 5, 14, 44, 39
> 
> Bla, Bla, Bla.....Just good ole Sour Grapes....LSU got a whipping! Plane and simple...!


----------



## Dustin D

swampcollielover said:


> Bla, Bla, Bla.....Just good ole Sour Grapes....LSU got a whipping! Plane and simple...!


I stated nothing to the contrary my friend.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> since you are braggin',
> to quote a recent post from a known rtf authority........"the gators still suck"
> and a not so recent quote from another......."the boogs only needed a half dozen miracles to get there"


It's the gators, they always suck regardless of skill or record. It's just who they are.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> ...sigh.... why does it seem we're talking about the same thing over and over again though.
> 
> We know damn well Cam wasn't calling the Goal Line Debacle of let's just keep running 8 v 10 in the box
> and NOT RUN BEHIND COLLINS who was man handling his side.
> Just how much is Les taking over when it comes to play calling?
> 
> A lot of this looks to be on Les Miles. Will he have another Jefferson Love Affair with Jennings
> and not hurt his feelings by keeping him in?


Yeah, that goal line play calling made no sense @ all. The play call on 4th down should have been made on 1st down. La'el Collins is still begging them to run behind him. I don't get it. 

I hope there are no more goat pictures and Slingblade. Jordan Jefferson 2.0.


----------



## Dustin D

Did you listen to Tiger Talk last night?

Like Derek Ponamsky said. Not a LB or CB or Miss St's team could have beat and taken down 
Fournette from Left hash to right side goal line pylon in a race to the edge on a toss play.
His momentum alone would have carried him over the goal line by the time he makes it to the pylon.
Pure Physics, Fournette's a big boy.

My problem with that is....why can some dumb ******* figure that out
but those guys paid $000,000,000 can't?

That's the question Tiger Fans keep asking themselves over and over again.

We watch the game and we call the predictable plays. If (we) can do it, so can the other team.

I like Les, but man, it's getting harder and harder to defend him. The guy last night at the start of the show 
talking about Les Miles basically not having a shelf life made a LOT of since. IMO anyway.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No I didn't. Apparently I caught the 15 year sickness. Literally have felt like crap. 

The problem is his buyout. Win 10 games, the contract gets extended for another year. He has had 2 opportunities to go back to AA & he hasn't left. Another Chance is coming this year. I keep looking @ the talent & think, "Championship run", then LSU drops a few games that they had no business losing & it's back to a 2nd tier bowl game. I have just learned to deal with it. The disappointment each year is a guarantee.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The problem is his buyout. Win 10 games, the contract gets extended for another year. He has had 2 opportunities to go back to AA & he hasn't left. Another Chance is coming this year. I keep looking @ the talent & think, "Championship run", then LSU drops a few games that they had no business losing & it's back to a 2nd tier bowl game. I have just learned to deal with it. The disappointment each year is a guarantee.


Yea but it won't last forever. Opportunities won't always be there.


----------



## BonMallari

so MSU suspended their center one game for the stomping incident and he will not play against TAMU


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> so MSU suspended their center one game for the stomping incident and he will not play against TAMU


Like a punk, he also denied any wrong doing.

C'mon homie, if you gunna be tough, at least man up.

I got nothing wrong with tough play, but don't punk out and say "I didn't do anything"/


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The problem is his buyout. Win 10 games, the contract gets extended for another year. He has had 2 opportunities to go back to AA & he hasn't left...


His out (again) is Meesheegan - unless Tuberville were to get there first by beating Sub-Urban again this week (which would make ol' Tubs 3-0 against the Drama Queen of Hearts - an important consideration in the B1G's one-game season). Still, gotta believe it's Less Smiles' job if he wants it, since Hoke's croaked already - and look at it this way, he could get first dibs at bringing in Little Willie Muschamp as his def. coordinator and maybe Houston Nutt to run his offense...

MG


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> so MSU suspended their center one game for the stomping incident and he will not play against TAMU


Heck, throw a flag or something! Nowadays they suspend them for every damn thing... Have them wearing pink (I say give the money to the breast cancer folks and keep the pink off the players). They can't cuss... WTH? NFL flag football within the next two years? And touch above the waist in college? Jeesh...

Conrad Dobler would have to take up tennis with John McEnroe these days!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Reports I have heard is that SEC suspended Ms St center


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Wayne Nutt said:


> Reports I have heard is that SEC suspended Ms St center


They did, for something he didn't even get flagged for. I didn't even see any LSU players get upset about the episodes either. You would think if what Day did was so out of line, their players would have been rasing hell.


All I ask is for the sec to be consistent with the penalties that are handed out. They are not. Remember the AL defender who slammed Missouri's qb to the ground when the play was clearly over? Saban made his player write the qb an apology and that was it. I guess the sec thought that was good enough. 

Oh well. Got 2 weeks to work in the next guy. One of the senior guards will probably move over as he has played some center before.


----------



## Dustin D

Are you guys saying that if a Ref doesn't see a player (intentionally)cleat another player
there should be no repercussions b/c a flag wasn't thrown?

Or are you saying he shouldn't be suspended?

The kid didnt even have the balls to fess up and took to Twitter to deny
any wrong doing.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Are you guys saying that if a Ref doesn't see a player (intentionally)cleat another player
> there should be no repercussions b/c a flag wasn't thrown?
> 
> Or are you saying he shouldn't be suspended?
> 
> The kid didnt even have the balls to fess up and took to Twitter to deny
> any wrong doing.



IMHO with video replay, everything is up for review...if they can penalize after the fact so be it..as long as it doesnt slow the game down...but a flagrant dirty hit/foul should have repercussions, way too many needless injuries...my .02





> "Upon review of game video from the contest between LSU and Mississippi State on Sept. 20 in Baton Rouge, La., SEC Commissioner Mike Slive has announced that Mississippi State senior center Dillon Day is suspended for the Bulldog's next game, which is scheduled for Oct. 4 in Starkville.
> 
> This action is the result of multiple flagrant and unsportsmanlike acts during the game, as well as previous disciplinary action for similar behavior.
> 
> This action is taken in accordance with Southeastern Conference Constitution, Article 4.4.2 (d) which states that a student-athlete may be suspended if it is determined that the student-athlete has committed a flagrant or unsportsmanlike act."


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Are you guys saying that if a Ref doesn't see a player (intentionally)cleat another player
> there should be no repercussions b/c a flag wasn't thrown?
> 
> Or are you saying he shouldn't be suspended?
> 
> The kid didnt even have the balls to fess up and took to Twitter to deny
> any wrong doing.


The whole sports world is becoming wussified... If the refs didn't call it and nobody got hurt, move on. Play the damn game. Otherwise take up cribbage...


----------



## mngundog

huntinman said:


> The whole sports world is becoming wussified... If the refs didn't call it and nobody got hurt, move on. Play the damn game. Otherwise take up cribbage...


Well said.......


----------



## Dustin D

Wow....wussified? by allowing cleating? It's not WWF, it's Football! 

I'm all about hard hitting football.

....but to advocate cleating a player.....nonsense.

Maybe you guys didn't see it?








What if his fat ass split the players spleen open? 
....maybe damages his liver? smashes a kidney ... still ok? 


Seriously guys, you can play hard football without being dirty.
It's been going on for YEARS!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think SEC made the right decision.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Wow....wussified? by allowing cleating? It's not WWF, it's Football!
> 
> I'm all about hard hitting football.
> 
> ....but to advocate cleating a player.....nonsense.
> 
> Maybe you guys didn't see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if his fat ass split the players spleen open?
> ....maybe damages his liver? smashes a kidney ... still ok?
> 
> 
> Seriously guys, you can play hard football without being dirty.
> It's been going on for YEARS!


How many refs were right there and didn't call it? Time to stop crying over the loss. 

If it had been that bad at the time, why didn't his teammates do something to the guy? If I thought some guys stomped my teammate right in front of me, I would have been all over him...


----------



## Migillicutty

Excellent read on Winston and media's ridiculous hypocrisy and bias when blowing his "transgressions" out of proportion. 

http://secexposed.wordpress.com/201...meis-winston-and-the-florida-state-seminoles/


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Excellent read on Winston and media's ridiculous hypocrisy and bias when blowing his "transgressions" out of proportion.
> 
> http://secexposed.wordpress.com/201...meis-winston-and-the-florida-state-seminoles/


Come on man... Winston's mom write this?


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> How many refs were right there and didn't call it? Time to stop crying over the loss.
> 
> If it had been that bad at the time, why didn't his teammates do something to the guy? If I thought some guys stomped my teammate right in front of me, I would have been all over him...


Please don't get pissy and start saying childish crap like 'stop crying'. That's a ridiculous thing to say. 
Who the hell is crying? Were talking football, jeez. What do you want me to do? 
not post ANYTHING? about LSU...until when? Until you're satisfied? 
How about you get over the fact that I'm over the loss and will post whatever I feel like posting.
It's football, I have no control over the game. LSU loss......NEXT! That's about how fast I was over it. Oh wait but I can't say anything about the game b/c that's crying? sheesh...
Next you'll be telling me to stop making excuses b/c merely saying anything BUT LSU got STOMPED is making an excuse right? So many rules with all these egos.

As to your post, you're asking all sorts of hypothetical questions 
I can't possibly answer nor do I care to.


----------



## Migillicutty

Don't you know the rules huntinman? Only Dustin can talk smack. He's "talkin football" here, didn't you know. Better play by his rules or else....


----------



## Dustin D

.


/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Kevin Mawae is talking about fundamentals that the OL is not doing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty is being mean again.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Kevin Mawae is talking about fundamentals that the OL is not doing.


Podcast? or ESPN?


----------



## swampcollielover

huntinman said:


> How many refs were right there and didn't call it? Time to stop crying over the loss.
> 
> If it had been that bad at the time, why didn't his teammates do something to the guy? If I thought some guys stomped my teammate right in front of me, I would have been all over him...


Gonna be a long season for LSU.....! To bad, we are all feeling real bad about it. I saw this play while watching the game, could have been called, but not a big deal. 'when I played it was common practice for guys to unscrew a cleat of two leaving only the thin metal screw....those did lots of damage to calf and arms....we were taught to get off the ground when down, quickly! You might pass that on to your tigers....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Podcast? or ESPN?


ESPN radio. 104.9 in The BR. I'd assume it's on the ESPN station over there. 

He also mentioned how disappointed he was in Dan Mullen not owning up to him center's behavior.

I'll post the podcast link shortly.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ESPN radio. 104.9 in The BR. I'd assume it's on the ESPN station over there.
> 
> He also mentioned how disappointed he was in Dan Mullen not owning up to him center's behavior.
> 
> I'll post the podcast link shortly.


That play looked bad on the video you posted and the guy is being disciplined for it as he should, but in listening to the LSU broadcast of the game, it was obvious you guys were being physically dominated. It's actually pretty unbelievable how close you made it at the end. I don't know why they didn't start with that quarterback that almost won it in the end, he seemed unstoppable. That said the difference between this game and the Wisconsin game was quarterback play, Wisconsin didn't have a quarterback that could complete a pass, Mississippi State did.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He also mentioned how disappointed he was in Dan Mullen not owning up to him center's behavior.


Interesting. The young man has been suspended, 
I guess now he needs to address it in a press conference? Nah ...
I think it's been handled, it's over.




John Robinson said:


> That play looked bad on the video you posted and the guy is being disciplined for it as he should, but in listening to the LSU broadcast of the game, it was obvious you guys *were being physically dominated.* It's actually pretty unbelievable how close you made it at the end. I don't know *why they didn't start with that quarterback that almost won it in the end*, he seemed unstoppable. That said the difference between this game and the Wisconsin game was quarterback play, *Wisconsin didn't have a quarterback that could complete a pass, Mississippi State did*.


Yep, yep and yep. One more pass could have ended the game with an LSU win
BUT THEN instead of working on the issues, we'd just say, well that was close but we won, 
no problems here.... but....

But a loss! ... a loss means MORE WORK this week and brings a more serious tone to practice.
LSU didn't almost win b/c they were the better team, they almost won b/c State was playing with a big lead
and the Defense was clearly in the prevent defense, that LSU has used to LOSE GAMES BEFORE! 
State one fair and square as the better team. Possibly the better team all around.

The loss also brings more attention to those play makers who may have played a bigger part
had they played the entire game. These are the only upsides to losing. Possible Change.


----------



## Migillicutty

No surprise here. The alleged victim in the false rape allegation case tried to extort money from JW. 

_According to the letter -- obtained by TMZ Sports -- the alleged victim's lawyer, Patricia Carroll, demanded $7 MIL to settle her client's claims against FSU and Winston, telling Cornwell, "If we settle, you will never hear from my client or me again -- in the press or anywhere."_

_Cornwell says he rejected her offer and 4 days later she went to the media. _

_Cornwell also says Carroll claimed her client's sexual encounter had to be rape, because she would never sleep with a "black boy." Fact is ... the alleged victim's boyfriend at the time was black. The criminal case fell apart, partly because the alleged victim had semen from 2 different men on her shorts.

_http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/09/24/fsu-jameis-winston-rape-accuser-extortion-7-million


----------



## rboudet

Migillicutty said:


> No surprise here. The alleged victim in the false rape allegation case tried to extort money from JW.
> 
> _According to the letter -- obtained by TMZ Sports -- the alleged victim's lawyer, Patricia Carroll, demanded $7 MIL to settle her client's claims against FSU and Winston, telling Cornwell, "If we settle, you will never hear from my client or me again -- in the press or anywhere."_
> 
> _Cornwell says he rejected her offer and 4 days later she went to the media. _
> 
> _Cornwell also says Carroll claimed her client's sexual encounter had to be rape, because she would never sleep with a "black boy." Fact is ... the alleged victim's boyfriend at the time was black. The criminal case fell apart, partly because the alleged victim had semen from 2 different men on her shorts.
> 
> _http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/09/24/fsu-jameis-winston-rape-accuser-extortion-7-million




http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...tle-ix-investigation-david-cornwell/16158831/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> That play looked bad on the video you posted and the guy is being disciplined for it as he should, but in listening to the LSU broadcast of the game, it was obvious you guys were being physically dominated. It's actually pretty unbelievable how close you made it at the end. I don't know why they didn't start with that quarterback that almost won it in the end, he seemed unstoppable. That said the difference between this game and the Wisconsin game was quarterback play, Wisconsin didn't have a quarterback that could complete a pass, Mississippi State did.


Dak Prescott is the best QB STATE has ever had. 

What you heard was accurate. No if, ands, or buts about it. One team had 15 years of frustration built up & the other just showed up & figured the unis would win alone. 

Brandon Harris may or may not start Sat. It was evident in the game that he certainly had the want to succeed. Number 6 did some good things, but we will take a further look into things to see who we start against a fine New Mexico St. team on Sat. Thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Interesting. The young man has been suspended,
> I guess now he needs to address it in a press conference? Nah ...
> I think it's been handled, it's over.


Dan Mullen denied it was intentional. That's what Kevin Mawae was commenting about. Any who, here's the podcast. 

http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Kevin_Mawae_09_24_14-1411568593.mp3


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Dan Mullen denied it was intentional.


He probably spoke to soon. When did he deny it?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yesterday.


----------



## Dustin D

Ok, well I gave him the benefit of the doubt lol


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob and Dustin, serious question here. With Brady Hoke seemingly trying to coach his way out of Ann Arbor, are you guys worried about that whole deal rearing its ugly head again?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Gordy Rush filling in for Matt Moscona. He asked the listeners to call in about The Paul Finebaum Show being on @ 9. This one caller calls in, & I quote, "Alabama fan with a triple digit IQ. Woooo!!!!"

Gordy Rush: "That's certainly a rarity. You're definetly in the minority."

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob and Dustin, serious question here. With Brady Hoke seemingly trying to coach his way out of Ann Arbor, are you guys worried about that whole deal rearing its ugly head again?


Negative. If he goes he goes. If he stays he stays. It will be his 3rd chance to go back to AA. Who knows what he will do. LSU has made him a ton of money & he has a great gig here. Either way, I'm not concerned. I'd like to think LSU can find a great replacement if need be.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gordy Rush filling in for Matt Moscona. He asked the listeners to call in about The Paul Finebaum Show being on @ 9. This one caller calls in, & I quote, "Alabama fan with a triple digit IQ. Woooo!!!!"
> 
> Gordy Rush: "That's certainly a rarity. You're definetly in the minority."
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


jacob, we in alabama are tolerant and open minded. this gordy rush person is obviously just a racist?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Negative. He's far from that. Use to play safety @ LSU. I'll have to post the link to that bit. You'd have to hear it for yourself. It was solid gold. They were playing off each other. 

I think you know exactly how illogical, irrational, & bat sh#t crazy the callers are on the Finebaum show.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, You are right about the Finebaum callers. I listened /watched for the first time a few days ago and it is weird.


----------



## huntinman

swampcollielover said:


> Gonna be a long season for LSU.....! To bad, we are all feeling real bad about it. I saw this play while watching the game, could have been called, but not a big deal. 'when I played it was common practice for guys to unscrew a cleat of two leaving only the thin metal screw....those did lots of damage to calf and arms....we were taught to get off the ground when down, quickly! You might pass that on to your tigers....


Not "my Tigers"... I don't care if they lose every game.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob and Dustin, serious question here. With Brady Hoke seemingly trying to coach his way out of Ann Arbor, are you guys worried about that whole deal rearing its ugly head again?












I honestly do not believe that Les Miles has been the fundamental/prime reason 
for LSU's Success. I believe the enriched talent in the State 
has had more to do with the success of the program
than Les Miles being the Head Coach of said program.

He's no chump, and he's definitely a quirk at times
but he's I just don't believe he is (AS) Elite as his record actually states.

If that makes sense.... 


/


----------



## BonMallari

the passive-aggressive love/hate relationship between LSU fans and Les M. is no different than the ones found at UT with Mack Brown, at A&M with RC Slocum and with Urban Meyer at UF...once a program achieves success the fan base expects/demands repeat performances and will not settle for anything short of a championship...The same thing happened at ND with Holtz and inevitably will happen in Tuscaloosa when the Saban cycle has a mediocre season...the media is also complicit in chumming the water with shark bait in speculating which coach is on the hot seat

my prediction on the next coach to be on the hot seat...Va Tech coach Frank Beemer


----------



## Dustin D

Bon are you saying there is no better Coach for the LSU program?

B/c that's what I'm implying. That there is/ could be a better Coach 
than Les Miles for the LSU program.

If not, than were saying that there is no better Coach for the LSU 
than Les Miles

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Bon *are you saying there is no better Coach for the LSU program*?
> 
> B/c that's what I'm implying. That there is/ could be a better Coach
> than Les Miles for the LSU program.
> 
> If not, than were saying that there is no better Coach for the LSU
> than Les Miles
> 
> I find that hard to believe.


dont know where you get that conclusion from ? If he were to leave for Big Blue the job would be filled by a name coach within days if not hours, its a tried and tested program

My point was that you fans love Les when he pulls off the riverboat gambler call, but I doubt there will be few tears if he leaves. Although Saban and he make a tough act to follow, the program will not revert back to the Di Nardo days, without a nuclear holocaust

Its one of the Top 5 jobs in CFB, IMO if LSU come calling about the HC job you would be a fool to not stop and listen to their sales pitch


----------



## roseberry

all you little people, with your little fan bases and little football rivalries will never "get" the finebaum show. a twenty five year old, local birmingham, drive time, sports talk show has grown through syndication, satelite radio, and now espn's sec network. 

where did a radio show originate that went nationwide? was it columbus, austin, baton rouge, ann arbor, los angeles, gainsville, tallahassee, lincoln, norman, stillwater or south bend? nope, in all these places people are "interested" in college football. only here in alabama is college football talk passionate, peculliar and entertaining enough to expand beyond borders. paul finebaum just allows it to happen. btw, those that think paul is in the tank for bama were not listening during the tenures of shula, dubose, franchione et al.

jim from tuscaloosa, legend, tammy, charles from reeltown, charles allen head....bessemer, i-man, the late shane, phylis, dj k-dub, plus many i am forgetting, along with many past regular callers are like family members. so don't go talkin' about family, jacob!;-)

i admit when the show went to sat radio i resented the new nationwide callers, but now i have adjusted and like the national flavor very much. there are callers and listeners from all conferences and fan bases now. 

will the tv show last? i think not, finebaum has a face for radio. but don't you guys(jacob) be hatin' on the show just because no one else nationally cares about sports talk in your neck of the woods. you still got the swamp people and the duck people!


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> dont know where you get that conclusion from


It wasn't a conclusion Bon, it was a question.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Its one of the Top 5 jobs in CFB, IMO if LSU come calling about the HC job you would be a fool to not stop and listen to their sales pitch


hardly

true that


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> all you little people, with your little fan bases and little football rivalries will never "get" the finebaum show. a twenty five year old, local birmingham, drive time, sports talk show has grown through syndication, satelite radio, and now espn's sec network.
> *
> where did a radio show originate that went nationwide*? was it columbus, austin, baton rouge, ann arbor, los angeles, gainsville, tallahassee, lincoln, norman, stillwater or south bend? nope, in all these places people are "interested" in college football. only here in alabama is college football talk passionate, peculliar and entertaining enough to expand beyond borders. paul finebaum just allows it to happen. btw, those that think paul is in the tank for bama were not listening during the tenures of shula, dubose, franchione et al.
> 
> jim from tuscaloosa, legend, tammy, charles from reeltown, charles allen head....bessemer, i-man, the late shane, phylis, dj k-dub, plus many i am forgetting, along with many past regular callers are like family members. so don't go talkin' about family, jacob!;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i admit when the show went to sat radio i resented the new nationwide callers, but now i have adjusted and like the national flavor very much. there are callers and listeners from all conferences and fan bases now.
> 
> will the tv show last? i think not, finebaum has a face for radio. but don't you guys(jacob) be hatin' on the show just because no one else nationally cares about sports talk in your neck of the woods. you still got the swamp people and the duck people!



John : you make it too easy... that show was the Jim Rome show that started in a little San Diego station called XTRA, which followed the Chet "the jet" Forte of MNF fame show...Jim's show got syndicated by a couple of LA radio stations when the shock jock type of show became famous and really took off when Rome called QB Jim Everett "Chrissie" and almost got his azz kicked on national TV

I know you think the sun rises and sets in Tuscaloosa, but it doesnt, only its myopic fans think it does


----------



## John Robinson

A few years ago I got a new truck with Serius Radio and have had fun with it since. I usually hang out on the sports channels while driving to trials and one day happened on the Paul Finebaum show. This show seemed way out of place on a national show. He and 90% of his callers seem way Alabama centric. The show makes it seem like the sun rises and sets on Alabama and Nick Saban.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> hardly


Name your Top 5


----------



## huntinman

I have to be honest... Even though I am a southerner... I can't stand the Finebaum show... Just seems dumb to me. But, I never like Rome either...


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> I have to be honest... Even though I am a southerner... I can't stand the Finebaum show... Just seems dumb to me. But, I never like Rome either...


You're a southerner?

Where are you from?


----------



## RookieTrainer

You make a great point. LSU, Georgia, and Florida really have no reason to be bad teams. LSU in particular is really the only football program in a state that turns out a ton of D-1 talent every year.



Dustin D said:


> View attachment 20287
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly do not believe that Les Miles has been the fundamental/prime reason
> for LSU's Success. I believe the enriched talent in the State
> has had more to do with the success of the program
> than Les Miles being the Head Coach of said program.
> 
> He's no chump, and he's definitely a quirk at times
> but he's I just don't believe he is (AS) Elite as his record actually states.
> 
> If that makes sense....
> 
> 
> /


----------



## RookieTrainer

Glad I am not the only one who feels this way. Finebaum does some really good interviews, but you have to wade through a lot of crap to get there. The only funny thing is listening to fans of every school talk about Finebaum being a homer for their rival.



huntinman said:


> I have to be honest... Even though I am a southerner... I can't stand the Finebaum show... Just seems dumb to me. But, I never like Rome either...


----------



## roseberry

bon, i might have stated better, "where did a college football centric radio show......" jim rome's is a sports show. finebaum's is a college football show.

john, your point is, THE POINT. why does anyone else care about auburn and alabama fans arguing and ribbing 260 broadcast days of the year? it's funny and they want in on it.......momentarily.

dustin, a few years ago rich rodrigues(sp) and many others wouldn't touch the alabama job with a hot poker. some would now consider alabama a top 5 job. three years from now, who knows? very subjective stuff.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> bon, i might have stated better, "where did a college football centric radio show......" jim rome's is a sports show. finebaum's is a college football show.
> 
> john, your point is, THE POINT. why does anyone else care about auburn and alabama fans arguing and ribbing 260 broadcast days of the year? it's funny and they want in on it.......momentarily.
> 
> dustin, *a few years ago rich rodrigues(sp) and many others wouldn't touch the alabama job with a hot poker. some would now consider alabama a top 5 job. three years from now, who knows? very subjective stuff*.


Its a top 5 job but who would want to follow Saban...its almost like following John Wooden..NOTHING would be good enough

FTR my Top 5 programs/jobs in NCAA Football, based on salary,prestige, potential for success

1. Alabama

2. Southern Cal 

3. LSU

4. Michigan

5. Notre Dame


# 6- and others : Ohio St.- Texas-Florida- Georgia-TAMU- Stanford


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> You're a southerner?
> 
> Where are you from?


Born and raised in S.C. Where are you from?


----------



## rboudet

John Robinson said:


> A few years ago I got a new truck with Serius Radio and have had fun with it since. I usually hang out on the sports channels while driving to trials and one day happened on the Paul Finebaum show. This show seemed way out of place on a national show. He and 90% of his callers seem way Alabama centric. The show makes it seem like the sun rises and sets on Alabama and Nick Saban.


Its like a bad car wreck. You can't look away. It's popular because of the bat [email protected] crazy callers. Not because of Finebaum.


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> Its a top 5 job but who would want to follow Saban...its almost like following John Wooden..NOTHING would be good enough
> 
> FTR my Top 5 programs/jobs in NCAA Football, based on salary,prestige, potential for success
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 
> 2. Southern Cal
> 
> 3. LSU
> 
> 4. Michigan
> 
> 5. Notre Dame
> 
> 
> # 6- and others : Ohio St.- Texas-Florida- Georgia-TAMU- Stanford


The pay scale is not quite commensurate with your rankings...

http://www.coacheshotseat.com/CFBCoachesSalaries.htm


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> Its like a bad car wreck. You can't look away. It's popular because of the bat [email protected] crazy callers. Not because of Finebaum.


I think you're right, Though I could care less about their team one way or another, I can't help but listen. It's weird.


----------



## rboudet

huntinman said:


> The pay scale is not quite commensurate with your rankings...
> 
> http://www.coacheshotseat.com/CFBCoachesSalaries.htm


I'm not sure that is accurate. Pretty sure Miles is now in the +5mil/year. Could be wrong. Really don't care, they are all over paid for coaching football.


----------



## rboudet

huntinman said:


> The pay scale is not quite commensurate with your rankings...
> 
> http://www.coacheshotseat.com/CFBCoachesSalaries.htm


Michigan is surely getting ripped off at 4.3mil.


----------



## huntinman

rboudet said:


> Michigan is surely getting ripped off at 4.3mil.


Not sure how the Oregon coach can feed his kids at 2 mil per year... And he is #2 in one poll....


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Born and raised in S.C. Where are you from?


I'm from the South, where my State actually touches the Gulf. 
Thought that was a Southern requirement 
....just joking 

Avoyelles Parish is where my name came from
around 1690. I was born and raised in that same Parish.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

You sure can tell Miss State isn't familiar with winning games....Ive seen a 500% increase in bulldog fans in the past five days just for beating LSU...


----------



## swampcollielover

Tyler Pugh said:


> You sure can tell Miss State isn't familiar with winning games....Ive seen a 500% increase in bulldog fans in the past five days just for beating LSU...


All that matters is what your win loss is now! Everything else is just trash talk.


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> Not sure how the Oregon coach can feed his kids at 2 mil per year... And he is #2 in one poll....


He gets subsidized by Nike and Oregon alumnist Phil Knight, the Nike stuff alone allows them to pay much more than the state allows an employee to make


----------



## Dustin D

Tyler Pugh said:


> You sure can tell Miss State isn't familiar with winning games....Ive seen a 500% increase in bulldog fans in the past five days just for beating LSU...



You our should see the SECrant .... It's gone Full Retard 
with September Joined new members.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Its a top 5 job but who would want to follow Saban...its almost like following John Wooden..NOTHING would be good enough
> 
> FTR my Top 5 programs/jobs in NCAA Football, based on salary,prestige, potential for success
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 
> 2. Southern Cal
> 
> 3. LSU
> 
> 4. Michigan
> 
> 5. Notre Dame
> 
> 
> # 6- and others : Ohio St.- Texas-Florida- Georgia-TAMU- Stanford


you missed one


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> you missed one


I left two off the list on purpose : FSU and Choklahoma...FSU because its not going anywhere for the forseeable future and OU because I dont think anyone wants that job after Stoops, tough act to follow


----------



## Migillicutty

That's what everyone said about Bowden. I hope you are right that FSU isn't going anywhere in the near future. I do think we got extremely fortunate with Jimbo being Bobby's successor. It helped him that the team had slipped in the last years of Bowden's tenure, but he put us back on top fast enough it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## roseberry

ucla and arizona state tonight. it's gonna be a good one i think!


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> That's what everyone said about Bowden. I hope you are right that FSU isn't going anywhere in the near future. I do think we got extremely fortunate with Jimbo being Bobby's successor. It helped him that the team had slipped in the last years of Bowden's tenure, but he put us back on top fast enough it wouldn't have mattered.


FSU did the HCIW correctly...Texas for example did not


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> FSU did the HCIW correctly...Texas for example did not


It came close to going sideways at the end. 

Brown was was too young and wanted to be there longer than would work for a HCIW. I'm sure UF would give muschump back.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> It came close to going sideways at the end.
> 
> Brown was was too young and wanted to be there longer than would work for a HCIW. I'm sure UF would give muschump back.



and look at the program MB left for Strong....most if not all the team expulsions were for players that didnt pass drug testing only a couple were kicked off because they didnt go to classes..

We will never know if Will would have done things differently had he had more input into the direction of the program...former OC Bryan Harsin is a family aquaintance/friend and couldnt get out of there quick enough because of MB and Applewhite's meddling...he is back at home as the HC of Boise State where he is a better fit


----------



## swampcollielover

Dustin D said:


> You our should see the SECrant .... It's gone Full Retard
> with September Joined new members.


Seems like your spelling kind of fell of in the swamp...!


----------



## Dustin D

swampcollielover said:


> Seems like your spelling kind of fell of in the swamp...!



This phone types what it wants sometimes.
Thanks for looking out mom.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Roseberry, We're getting Texas Tech and Oklahoma State.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Roseberry, We're getting Texas Tech and Oklahoma State.


wayne, i saw it was the late game. as usual i was incorrect. it was not a competitive game.


----------



## Dustin D

2012 Flashbacks....


----------



## leemac

Dustin D said:


> 2012 Flashbacks....


Flash Forward. Wolfpack up 11 after Winston throws pick.


----------



## Dustin D

Did TAMU just storm the field over beating the Hogs LOL

So many teams came so close to huge upsets today.
Just couldn't finish.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tripping was the play of the game. It had nothing to do with the highlight reel run. Was a 3 TD lead & the game was iced. Sheesh. 

Then again, make the FG & you still win.


----------



## roseberry

hogs stop running and gag,
wolfpack can't answer, answer, answer, answer, answer........


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What a come back win for Aggies!


----------



## roseberry

huskies almost pull one off too.

i guess the only upset of the day was georgia beating tennessee!;-) hurd is killer and worley is a fine qb.


----------



## HPL

Wayne Nutt said:


> What a come back win for Aggies!


Whooooop!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> What a come back win for Aggies!


Takes a lot of heart to stay in the game! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Boo Birds are out. I don't blame them one bit. This double tight power I isn't working!!!! I'm glad I was never going to this craptastic game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

3 possessions, 1 fumble, 1 pick, & 1 3 & out. Pathetic. 

Did y'all see the LSU fan with the bathrobe, LSU shades, rubber duck, & hair net?? I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Dustin D

LOL @ LSU .... What an embarrassment ....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If it wasn't for the 1 yard punt, Anthony Jennings would have figured a way to turn it over yet again. 

2 picks & a fumble. Yeah. Slingblade can contact his agent about the gig in AA @ anytime.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Another fumble. This time by Kenny Hilliard. Good grief.


----------



## Dustin D

LOL oh my.... Jennings misses another wide open 3rd down pass. Wasn't even close.

LSU working on .... 11 yards passing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brandon Harris comes in and 80 yards for a TD later, the offense has a lil bounce to it. Nice vision by LF.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brandon Harris with another TD pass to Malachi.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Brandon Harris comes in and 80 yards for a TD later, the offense has a lil bounce to it. Nice vision by LF.


I don't get why they don't start Harris, he was clearly the better QB by a lot last week.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don't either. It made no sense. 

7 drives with Anthony Jennings: 84 yards, 1 TD, 2 picks, 2 fumbles, & 2 3 & outs. 

4 drives with Brandin Harris: 215 yards & 4 TDs (2 passing & 2 rushing.).

Where is the issue??


----------



## EdA

Should there be a separate LSU thread?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I rarely post during a LSU game. After this week, I doubt you'll see me on here during a game.


----------



## Dustin D

This Mizzou v. USCe Game is down to the WIRE!

Ole' Miss finally putting Memphis away.


----------



## Dustin D

This is how I'd like to see the LSU Stat leaders every week.

THESE THREE NAMES! (at least)

*Top Performers*
Passing: B. Harris (LSU) - 178 YDS, 3 TD
Rushing: L. Fournette (LSU) - 18 CAR, 122 YDS, 2 TD
Receiving: M. Dupre (LSU) - 3 REC, 54 YDS, 1 TD

Those kids need to be in the game as much as possible.



Jacob how about Gunner Kiel's performance this week?
Remember he went from LSU to Notre Dame to Cincy?


C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTQBRGunner Kiel21/3235211.04073.2


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Didnt LSU win big?


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Didnt LSU win big?


Touché....


/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bleacher Report has FSU dropping to 4 and TAMU to 7. AP Poll not out yet. OREGON is new no. 1


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Didnt LSU win big?


Weren't they supposed to? New Mexico State? At home?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep, they were. The earlier comments sounded like LSU was not doing very good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> This is how I'd like to see the LSU Stat leaders every week.
> 
> THESE THREE NAMES! (at least)
> 
> *Top Performers*
> Passing: B. Harris (LSU) - 178 YDS, 3 TD
> Rushing: L. Fournette (LSU) - 18 CAR, 122 YDS, 2 TD
> Receiving: M. Dupre (LSU) - 3 REC, 54 YDS, 1 TD
> 
> Those kids need to be in the game as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob how about Gunner Kiel's performance this week?
> Remember he went from LSU to Notre Dame to Cincy?
> 
> 
> C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTQBRGunner Kiel21/3235211.04073.2


I didn't watch the game. Can't remember what time I got back home yesterday. Went teal hunting up by Monroe & needless to say I wasn't watching a game besides the ARKY/TAMU one. That said, those are nice numbers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Yep, they were. The earlier comments sounded like LSU was not doing very good.


That's because they weren't. This will sum it.

This is what Brandon Harris thought. 










This was me after the post game interview with Slingblade. 










This was Kermit this morning.


----------



## Migillicutty

Still more work to do to get to championship form. Film work, practice, win repeat.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

*HUGE* weekend. 3 monster games in The Best (SEC West.). 

TAMU @ STATE

gumps @ Ole Miss

LSU @ AU

Other big games. 

OU @ TCU

Stanford @ ND

Nebraska @ Sparty


----------



## Tyler Pugh

With all the LSU talk on here, I might need to stay off this thread until after this weekend. WAR EAGLE.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea, talking about your College Football Team in the College Football Thread is uncalled for.

Silly posters .....


I hear you Jacob, SEC Schedules looking Brutal. 

Bama has a hellacious few weeks coming up;
@ Ole Miss
@ Arkansas
Host TAMU
@ Tenn
@ LSU
Host Miss. St.

*wipes brow* ....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU will start a true freshman @ QB this week for the 1st time since Herb Tyler.


----------



## Dustin D

I wouldn't expect STELLAR performance out of Harris,
but one thing is for sure. He provides LSU with the best chance to win
and I personally think we'll see more (consistency) out of Harris vs Jennings.

I'd like to see Harris start the ENTIRE GAME! Regardless of how ugly it gets.
Let him work it out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I expect a very good performance by him. He has "It".


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I expect a very good performance by him. He has "It".



I don't think he hasn't been playing b/c of a Les Miles Love Affair.

He may not have all the playbook knowledge like Jennings does 

We'll see ...

But man having his First Start in Jordan-Hare??? 
Talk about being thrown into the Front Lines! lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

AU's defense doesn't scare me. I think the game is very simple. Make the kid who can't even talk (Nick Marshall.) beat you with his arm. Sell out against the run. I'd put our CBs on an island all night.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> I don't think he hasn't been playing b/c of a Les Miles Love Affair.
> 
> He may not have all the playbook knowledge like Jennings does
> 
> We'll see ...
> 
> But man having his First Start in Jordan-Hare???
> Talk about being thrown into the Front Lines! lol


I get it that the people in the best position to evaluate have been going with Jennings up to this point, but yikes! In real game play Harris seems light years better equipped than Jennings.

As for all the LSU talk, I'm not an LSU fan or hater, I only bring it up because that minor QB controversy is the most interesting thing going on right now. My Trojans laid an egg against Boston College so it will be awhile before I start bragging them up again.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I get it that the people in the best position to evaluate have been going with Jennings up to this point, but yikes! In real game play Harris seems light years better equipped than Jennings.
> 
> As for all the LSU talk, I'm not an LSU fan or hater, I only bring it up because that minor QB controversy is the most interesting thing going on right now. My Trojans laid an egg against Boston College so it will be awhile before I start bragging them up again.


It's all good 

USC has it all laid out in front of them though.

Beating ranked UCLA, Notre Dame and likely Oregon (in the Pac-12 Champ Game) .... 
will easily have USC in Final 4 Contention.

LSU will not make the Final 4, I'm not upset about that.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> It's all good
> 
> USC has it all laid out in front of them though.
> 
> Beating ranked UCLA, Notre Dame and likely Oregon (in the Pac-12 Champ Game) ....
> will easily have USC in Final 4 Contention.
> 
> LSU will not make the Final 4, I'm not upset about that.


Cool, sounds like a good plan, basically just go unbeaten the rest of the season, lol. USC always has a letdown against a lesser team like Washington State or Cal.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Cool, sounds like a good plan, basically just go unbeaten the rest of the season, lol. USC always has a letdown against a lesser team like Washington State or Cal.


SEC West in recent years has faced the same fate for years now it seems....
Go Unbeaten ... or go don't go to the Dance.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://vimeo.com/107627668

Hype video for LSU/AU.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

That's your most thought provoking post yet Jacob. Hmm, I reviewed a blank post. I'll root for LSU against AU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yes sir. I tried to post the video instead of the link, but apparently that website won't allow you to. 

This is one of my favorite weeks of the year. So many crazy games and endings in this series.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Was State that good or did LSU play poorly? State is favored over TAMU slightly, 1 1/2 pts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's a combination of both. Dak can really stretch a defense. Their front 7 is only behind Ole Miss in The SEC. They're a really good team & I suspect Davis Wade will be rocking. 

The line I looked @ showed STATE by 3, which is basically saying they see the teams evenly.


----------



## swampcollielover

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's a combination of both. Dak can really stretch a defense. Their front 7 is only behind Ole Miss in The SEC. They're a really good team & I suspect Davis Wade will be rocking.
> 
> The line I looked @ showed STATE by 3, which is basically saying they see the teams evenly.


*So if all plays out well....LSU will beat AU, MSU will beat AU (like they beat LSU) and we all will be happy, happy.....Go State!*


----------



## Migillicutty

Yeah Miss St is a real juggernaut. Please ignore that 6-6 record last year with a one point win over bowling green. You SEC guys are the best at making monsters out of shadows.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Yeah Miss St is a real juggernaut. Please ignore that 6-6 record last year with a one point win over bowling green. You SEC guys are the best at making monsters out of shadows.


you keep tellin' 'em cutty! but they still don't believe us?

wake up people!!!! the west sucks!!!! bama loses to ol' miss this saturday. tamu loses to state for two reasons. 1. because the aggies suck and 2. because dakota prescott is only slightly better than tebow and newton(but he can't tote jameis grocery bag) lsu starts the frosh and loses a close one to the boogs.

the only thing worse than the west? the east!!!!!

now let's talk some real football! who is gonna win the game the entire nation is buzzing about this week between juggernauts clemson and north carolina state. dude it's a pick 'em in my book!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Funny both. Was NC State the team that run up a bunch of points on you know who?


----------



## Migillicutty

Yep. That's the team Wayne. Scored 24 in the first quarter. Then FSU went on a 49-17 run with most of the 17 coming off of turnovers. 

Defense has def not gelled yet. They have two more games to get it together. Talent is there just lacking experience and leadership. Lost the best player at all three levels to the draft last year and all three were unquestioned leaders of the D. Also been banged up on DL with two starters out last week and still missing a couple projected starters at LB. 

John you know that is not what I was saying. The west doesn't suck but it gets tiresome when SEC folk act like every week they are facing the Seattle Seahawks. Miss St is by no stretch of the imagination a really good team. They needed squeaker wins over some aweful teams last year to get bowl elible. They are last in the SEC in pass defense. 10th in YAC given up. Can they sneak up an beat some teams they shouldn't? Sure but if TAMU is what they want to be they should handle miss st.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> you keep tellin' 'em cutty! but they still don't believe us?
> 
> wake up people!!!! the west sucks!!!! bama loses to ol' miss this saturday. tamu loses to state for two reasons. 1. because the aggies suck and 2. because dakota prescott is only slightly better than tebow and newton(but he can't tote jameis grocery bag) lsu starts the frosh and loses a close one to the boogs.
> 
> the only thing worse than the west? the east!!!!!
> 
> now let's talk some real football! who is gonna win the game the entire nation is buzzing about this week between juggernauts clemson and north carolina state. dude it's a pick 'em in my book!!!!!!!


Hahaha. Yeah, all the talk this week about big games is the powerhouses in the ACC..


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://vimeo.com/107627668
> 
> Hype video for LSU/AU.



Damn...that's a good one right there. LSU/Auburn has had some Great Games.

I'm sure the fact that LSU is one of the only Two teams 
to beat them last year is ringing in those Auburn players ears.....

Great Video! I hope it's another EPIC one! ..............................with an LSU Victory


----------



## swampcollielover

Migillicutty said:


> Yeah Miss St is a real juggernaut. Please ignore that 6-6 record last year with a one point win over bowling green. You SEC guys are the best at making monsters out of shadows.


Well, TX...tell you what I was a Big 8 fan, then a Big 12 fan, until the majority of the teams, schools, and students went down the toilet, in so many ways.....SEC started looking real good, and one of my son's graduated from MSU, so go SEC forever. 

By the way, if you look at last years games, you will see that MSU was in the games, just could not hold the line.....looking not to be true this year.....

What team do you support? Does TX's still have any competitive teams? What I was in school in Oklahoma (Remember Steve Owens), Texas Longhorns was a warm up for the real tough teams in the Big 8, like Nebraska....now those were the days!


----------



## BonMallari

swampcollielover said:


> Well, TX...tell you what I was a Big 8 fan, then a Big 12 fan, until the majority of the teams, schools, and students went down the toilet, in so many ways.....SEC started looking real good, and one of my son's graduated from MSU, so go SEC forever.
> 
> By the way, if you look at last years games, you will see that MSU was in the games, just could not hold the line.....looking not to be true this year.....
> 
> What team do you support? *Does TX's still have any competitive teams? * What I was in school in Oklahoma (Remember Steve Owens), Texas Longhorns was a warm up for the real tough teams in the Big 8, like Nebraska....now those were the days!


well this weekend you will see the Baylor Bears most likely stomp my Texas Longhorns...and besides A&M, Baylor may have a sayso in the national picture if they play Oklahoma

and since you might be geographically challenged Baylor is in Waco TEXAS


----------



## Migillicutty

swampcollielover said:


> Well, TX...tell you what I was a Big 8 fan, then a Big 12 fan, until the majority of the teams, schools, and students went down the toilet, in so many ways.....SEC started looking real good, and one of my son's graduated from MSU, so go SEC forever.
> 
> By the way, if you look at last years games, you will see that MSU was in the games, just could not hold the line.....looking not to be true this year.....
> 
> What team do you support? Does TX's still have any competitive teams? What I was in school in Oklahoma (Remember Steve Owens), Texas Longhorns was a warm up for the real tough teams in the Big 8, like Nebraska....now those were the days!


I went to Florida State and they are and have always been my team.

MSU isn't terrible but they are't "really good". They may have been in lots of games last year but they only won 6 games in the regular season, and 3 of those wins were: 1 pt over bowling green, 6 pts over a terrible KEntucky team, and a one score OT victory over Ark, who didn't win a single game in the SEC last year. They have the worst pass D in the SEC this year. Mullin is doing a decent job but they are not an elite team. Making them in to one is nothing but trying to make the game seem bigger than it is. ESPN has to protect their investment.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I went to Florida State and they are and have always been my team.
> 
> MSU isn't terrible but they are't "really good". They may have been in lots of games last year but they only won 6 games in the regular season, and 3 of those wins were: 1 pt over bowling green, 6 pts over a terrible KEntucky team, and a one score OT victory over Ark, who didn't win a single game in the SEC last year. They have the worst pass D in the SEC this year. Mullin is doing a decent job but they are not an elite team. Making them in to one is nothing but trying to make the game seem bigger than it is. ESPN has to protect their investment.


I don't know what last year has to do with this year, teams can be way better or way worse year to year. I don't follow the eastern teams much, so have no idea how good Mississippi State is, but I wouldn't assume anything based on last years record.


----------



## Migillicutty

Sure teams can be vastly different. It depends on turn over, lack off and various factors. Players improve with experience or experience leaves and a team is rebuilding. This is relatively the same team with the same coaching staff. I think they are better than last year because they have more experience, but I don't think they have suddenly become an elite team and vastly different than the team that only won 6 games and struggled with really mediocre competition last year.


----------



## John Robinson

I guess we'll see. That's the beauty of it, after all the arguing, they actually have to play the games. The. Things become slightly more clear.


----------



## Migillicutty

Absolutely. I'm not convinced TAMU is great. I like the offense but still have concerns the D is susceptible. I do think Kenny Hill will have a big day against the Miss St secondary. 

College is also so predicated on emotion and focus. Hard to keep those kids dialed in week after week.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt since your team plays in the ACC which has some truly bad teams, like North Carolina, Wake Forest, and Virginia. 

You have no idea what a war it is (figuratively speaking, of course) to get out of some of these stadiums alive (again figuratively speaking - except for Knoxville in 1982) on a given Saturday. For Alabama, MSU in particular has not beaten us very often, but we have had quite a few narrow escapes when we were a lot better than them. The 1981 game in Tuscaloosa may have been the hardest hitting game I have ever seen in person. 

Being last in some of the SEC football stats is a lot like being last on the Forbes billionaire list.



Migillicutty said:


> John you know that is not what I was saying. The west doesn't suck but it gets tiresome when SEC folk act like every week they are facing the Seattle Seahawks. Miss St is by no stretch of the imagination a really good team. They needed squeaker wins over some aweful teams last year to get bowl elible. They are last in the SEC in pass defense. 10th in YAC given up. Can they sneak up an beat some teams they shouldn't? Sure but if TAMU is what they want to be they should handle miss st.


----------



## Migillicutty

You're right because FSU has never been to southbend or the big house when michigan was top 5. We never had any "battles" in the orange bowl against UM. FSU didn't have to get out of Ben hill Griffen "alive" every year they have won national championships. 

They didn't play home and away games with LSU, Aub and USC(the real USC) during the dynasty years of the late 80s and decade of the 90s. 

I could on and on. 

It is ridiculous attitudes like yours that makes people loathe the SEC mindset. You obviously have no idea the stadiums FSU has been in and the teams they have played.

you do realize that two mid tier big 12 teams have had major success playing in the SEC against those impossible schedules in those "battlefield" stadiums? Right? You do realize FSU is 5-1 against the SEC since Jimbo took over? Right. You do know that FSU won the last time they played Aub, Bama, LSU, UF, USCe? Right


----------



## roseberry

i think dak prescott missed several games due to injury last season. missing ones starting qb can get you beaten(or almost beaten even by teams like clemson)


----------



## Migillicutty

If he did than you could very well be right.


----------



## roseberry

it's coming back to me. prescott and tyler russell split time. i think he missed three games due to his mother's death from cancer. i think it was one or two to injury.


----------



## BonMallari

Oregon a 21+ favorite at HOME...LOSES to Rich Rod and the AZ Wildcats...


----------



## crackerd

*Zer-O-gon*, down for the national championship count once again. *Zer-**O**-gon* as in counting the number of NCs the Quackers have ever won...and probably ever will.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We were not touched by the storm that came through yesterday. However, we don't have any landline or wifi service.
My recollection is that Dak played against the Aggies last year.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Oregon a 21+ favorite at HOME...LOSES to Rich Rod and the AZ Wildcats...


this......and the weekend hasn't even started yet! by the time the weekend is over the top five may be filled with teams we've never even heard of.;-) 

though it doesn't seem to matter now, i stand by my preseason prediction that the ducks beat stanford.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Damn...that's a good one right there. LSU/Auburn has had some Great Games.
> 
> I'm sure the fact that LSU is one of the only Two teams
> to beat them last year is ringing in those Auburn players ears.....
> 
> Great Video! I hope it's another EPIC one! ..............................with an LSU Victory


Yes sir. I like this part LSU gets to play this weekend. 

Mike D predicted LSU to lose by 7. He thinks they'll get down early & make a frantic comeback.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> You're right because FSU has never been to southbend or the big house when michigan was top 5. We never had any "battles" in the orange bowl against UM. FSU didn't have to get out of Ben hill Griffen "alive" every year they have won national championships.
> 
> They didn't play home and away games with LSU, Aub and USC(the real USC) during the dynasty years of the late 80s and decade of the 90s.
> 
> I could on and on.
> 
> It is ridiculous attitudes like yours that makes people loathe the SEC mindset. You obviously have no idea the stadiums FSU has been in and the teams they have played.
> 
> you do realize that two mid tier big 12 teams have had major success playing in the SEC against those impossible schedules in those "battlefield" stadiums? Right? You do realize FSU is 5-1 against the SEC since Jimbo took over? Right. You do know that FSU won the last time they played Aub, Bama, LSU, UF, USCe? Right


Allow me to debunk more of your myths. 

Off the top of my head, I believe you're bragging about Free Shoes U beating a Curley Hallman LSU team. That's bragging rights right there. *Slaps knee.*

You realize TAMU hasn't won a game against LSU in an awful long time, right?? In any event, I say it's safe to say that Kevin Sumlin has taken TAMU to several different levels. That "Mediocre" Big 12 team shellacked OU in Jerry's World the 1st year they were in The SEC. Soooo, come on back lil fella when you want to learn some more.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Oregon a 21+ favorite at HOME...LOSES to Rich Rod and the AZ Wildcats...


....again....




Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mike D predicted LSU to lose by 7. He thinks they'll get down early & make a frantic comeback.



....sigh....I hope not. I'd rather go toe to toe
than another damn lack luster start. Hell I'd rather get blown out
than stage a come back look-a-like only to lost by 1.

I'm all over the place I know lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Eh, he didn't say it would be that bad. I think he meant down by 2 TDs and come back. I donno. The DTs are a huge concern. Trevonte Valentine came in @ almost 4 bills. He's "Down" to 360. Obviously he's redshirting, but I wish they'd just put him on the field & let him eat up space. Having to bring in another DE to be a DT. Kendall, Kwon, & Jamal will have monster games.


----------



## swampcollielover

BonMallari said:


> well this weekend you will see the Baylor Bears most likely stomp my Texas Longhorns...and besides A&M, Baylor may have a sayso in the national picture if they play Oklahoma
> 
> and since you might be geographically challenged Baylor is in Waco TEXAS


aaaaaaaaaaaaa....is Waco still in the USA???


----------



## swampcollielover

Migillicutty said:


> I went to Florida State and they are and have always been my team.
> 
> MSU isn't terrible but they are't "really good". They may have been in lots of games last year but they only won 6 games in the regular season, and 3 of those wins were: 1 pt over bowling green, 6 pts over a terrible KEntucky team, and a one score OT victory over Ark, who didn't win a single game in the SEC last year. They have the worst pass D in the SEC this year. Mullin is doing a decent job but they are not an elite team. Making them in to one is nothing but trying to make the game seem bigger than it is. ESPN has to protect their investment.


Well I got to say, as a Bronco fan, who really liked Tebow, I have a fondness for FSU......

But as far as MSU goes, the only season that really counts is the one you are currently in! Go MSU...!


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Oregon a 21+ favorite at HOME...LOSES to Rich Rod and the AZ Wildcats...


Do you think mighty MI wishes they had exercised a little more patience with Rich Rod ?????????


----------



## Chad Baker

Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


----------



## RookieTrainer

You are talking about maybe one or two games per year. I am talking about every week, week in and week out.

Look at the schedule this one Saturday in the SEC Western Division. Bama-UM is #3 and #11. AU-LSU is #5 and #15. MSU-A&M is #6 and #12. That's just one week of regularly scheduled games. Note that every team in the Western Division except Arkansas is currently ranked in the top 15 before we start killing each other off.

Over the next several weeks, here's Alabama's schedule: at #11 Ole Miss, at Arkansas (who just gave #12 A&M all they wanted), #12 A&M at home, at Tennessee (who just gave #13 Georgia all they wanted), at #15 LSU, Homecoming against Western Carolina, and then #5 Auburn at home.

I am having trouble finding another ACC team in the Top 25 team right now. In fact, other than Notre Dame at #9, I am having difficulty finding any Top 25 teams remaining on FSU's schedule. The only other team FSU played that is currently in the Top 25 is Oklahoma State at #21.

You do know that FSU was invited to join the SEC and declined, choosing instead to join the ACC, right?



Migillicutty said:


> You're right because FSU has never been to southbend or the big house when michigan was top 5. We never had any "battles" in the orange bowl against UM. FSU didn't have to get out of Ben hill Griffen "alive" every year they have won national championships.
> 
> They didn't play home and away games with LSU, Aub and USC(the real USC) during the dynasty years of the late 80s and decade of the 90s.
> 
> I could on and on.
> 
> It is ridiculous attitudes like yours that makes people loathe the SEC mindset. You obviously have no idea the stadiums FSU has been in and the teams they have played.
> 
> you do realize that two mid tier big 12 teams have had major success playing in the SEC against those impossible schedules in those "battlefield" stadiums? Right? You do realize FSU is 5-1 against the SEC since Jimbo took over? Right. You do know that FSU won the last time they played Aub, Bama, LSU, UF, USCe? Right


----------



## RookieTrainer

Would not surprise me a bit to see UT win this one. Florida is not very good on offense right now, and UT is improving by leaps and bounds. What's Worley's status at QB?



Chad Baker said:


> Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


----------



## crackerd

Chad Baker said:


> Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


Irrelevance.

Unless they start harping again on how ex-coaches Derek "Doolittle" and Kiffy the Kid left them in such sad shape. That's always some funny stuff coming out of Knoxville. And the other downtrodden side keeps up with them by bleating about how Mousetrap's days are numbered.

Hey, Marvin, who says you can't go home - or go to the Big House - again? Why, Rich Rod could be a Meesheegan Man all over again.

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

Chad Baker said:


> Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


Not much optimism here. Most of us expect UT to win. Our secondary is a mess, D line can't get any pressure on the qb, our qb isn't accurate and we seem to only have one receiver that can catch the ball. Other than that we are in pretty good shape. 

Buck


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chad Baker said:


> Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


Pain!!!!

It's a uniform game. You could take some directional school in Montana, put Florida uniforms on, & they'd beat UT.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> *Zer-O-gon*, down for the national championship count once again. *Zer-**O**-gon* as in counting the number of NCs the Quackers have ever won...and probably ever will.
> 
> MG


We didn't really have a chance this year at all. Our defense has too many holes and the last two games showed our offense can't protect the best quarterback in the country. He was sacked 4 times last night with a 3 man rush. The piss poor Pac 12 officiating didn't help but at the end of the day we just are not good enough to be a #1-5 in the country. Top 10 maybe but the ducks have lots of work to do. 

/Paul


----------



## IowaBayDog

Marvin S said:


> Do you think mighty MI wishes they had exercised a little more patience with Rich Rod ?????????


As a Michigan fan, no, he wasn't a fit there with the Alumni Association or anyone else. Not that he was a bad coach but chemistry is important. His defenses at Michigan were awful, he's figured out how to fix that at AZ apparently. Big Blue has a long road to recovery, the AD and coach will be gone at season's end. If they get a really high profile coach (Harbaugh) it may recover sooner, they'll get good talent who think they have a better chance of playing rather than go to a team stacked with talent. Rich Rod wasn't the answer, Hoke wasn't the answer, ND recovered from a similar doldrum, I have hope but it won't happen soon.


----------



## Tim Mc

Michigan st. Vs Nebraska should be a good game.


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> We didn't really have a chance this year at all. Our defense has too many holes and the last two games showed our offense can't protect the best quarterback in the country. He was sacked 4 times last night with a 3 man rush. The piss poor Pac 12 officiating didn't help but at the end of the day we just are not good enough to be a #1-5 in the country. Top 10 maybe but the ducks have lots of work to do.
> 
> /Paul


This is why I liked the BCS Rank coming out on Week 8.
Until teams get into the Meat of their Schedule, you really don't know who they are. (LSU ring a bell?)

Having a pre-season rank put you in the Top 10 means nothing for the first few weeks.

Did Arizona really just beat the Second Best Team in the Country?...... no. They were not the 2nd best team in the country
they were a team living off a pre-season rank... fronting, as the second best team in the country.





Tim Mc said:


> Michigan st. Vs Nebraska should be a good game.


For all the flak the Big10 gets, some of the greatest back and forth games I've ever seen
have been Big 10 games. I like watching them.


----------



## Brad Turner

Chad Baker said:


> Vols vs Gators ? Thoughts


Should be a very entertaining game to watch, even though our resident LSU expert disagrees.
Worley will have a big game against Florida's secondary and Hurd will show Vol fans why the future is bright. UT's defense will shut down the Florida running game and force Driskel to try and make plays. I think UT's secondary will have at least one pick and lock down the corners.

Neyland will be absolutely rocking. The plan is to checkerboard the place out and the noise will be a factor.

I believe this will be the final nail in Muschamp's coffin. UT wins 27-10


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> You are talking about maybe one or two games per year. I am talking about every week, week in and week out.
> 
> Look at the schedule this one Saturday in the SEC Western Division. Bama-UM is #3 and #11. AU-LSU is #5 and #15. MSU-A&M is #6 and #12. That's just one week of regularly scheduled games. Note that every team in the Western Division except Arkansas is currently ranked in the top 15 before we start killing each other off.
> 
> Over the next several weeks, here's Alabama's schedule: at #11 Ole Miss, at Arkansas (who just gave #12 A&M all they wanted), #12 A&M at home, at Tennessee (who just gave #13 Georgia all they wanted), at #15 LSU, Homecoming against Western Carolina, and then #5 Auburn at home.
> 
> I am having trouble finding another ACC team in the Top 25 team right now. In fact, other than Notre Dame at #9, I am having difficulty finding any Top 25 teams remaining on FSU's schedule. The only other team FSU played that is currently in the Top 25 is Oklahoma State at #21.
> 
> You do know that FSU was invited to join the SEC and declined, choosing instead to join the ACC, right?


All of these ranked teams in the SEC is a recent phenomenon, and it can be argued that it is not a true telling of the strength of those teams and that there is bias. I have spoken to that already and posted some articles to the same effect(not that ever expect a SEC fan to believe it). If Arizona was in the SEC they would be ranked in the top 5 after this week and would need to lose 3-4 games before dropping out. When the media puts 6 teams in the top 25 to start the season it sure helps SOS. then when TAMU beats USCe like a rented mule they vault to #6 and USCe drops a few spots. Then Mizzou who lost to Indiana beats USCe one begins to wonder how good USCe really is. These preseason rankings skew everything and then SEC fans run around talking about how they played 8 ranked teams. 

Ol Miss is terrible and going to get killed this weekend. Ark didn't win a SEC game last year(they are improved obviously but aren't elite), UT has improved but is still rebuilding. LSU could easily lose three games this year(just ask the resident experts). Will be interesting to see how they do with the youngster under center. 

FSU can't help it that both UM and UF are down right now. Clemson will finish the season ranked. There are one or two more that may as well. I looked back last night over FSU's dynasty run and they averaged 5 games a year against opponents that were ranked in the top 25 in the final rankings.

This absurd attitude of the week in week out in the SEC is just nonsense. I have heard it for decades from the rubes in Gainesville. There is a little more truth to it right now in the SEC west, but don't act like this has been the case for decades. Everything is cyclical. The SEC is the best conference, I agree with that. I am not arguing differently. What I am saying is that it gets tiresome when fans of SEC schools make monsters out of average to good teams. 

You are technically right that FSU was invited to join the SEC but it was too late. FSU wanted to join the SEC previously and was blocked. Then when FSU decided to go the ACC the SEC "offered". I believe Bowden didn't like being snubbed and they were already far in to negotiations with the ACC. So yes they technically turned down an offer but not quite as you put it. 

I personally would love to be in the SEC, we'd probably have another championship or two. We wouldn't have played UF again in 96' that's for sure and I don't think there was another team even close to FSU and UF that year. 

Swampy, not sure if you trying to be funny or not, but Tebow played of UF not FSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> Should be a very entertaining game to watch, even though our resident LSU expert disagrees.
> Worley will have a big game against Florida's secondary and Hurd will show Vol fans why the future is bright. UT's defense will shut down the Florida running game and force Driskel to try and make plays. I think UT's secondary will have at least one pick and lock down the corners.
> 
> Neyland will be absolutely rocking. The plan is to checkerboard the place out and the noise will be a factor.
> 
> I believe this will be the final nail in Muschamp's coffin. UT wins 27-10


Yeah I think the time of UF just owning UT because of the Uni is over. I think the Vols will give them all they want.


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> showed our offense can't protect the best quarterback in the country.
> 
> /Paul


That best QB in the country sure throws in to coverage a lot when he doesn't have WR running wide open. I know he was under duress quite a bit the last time games but I saw a number of balls where he had time get thrown in to double coverage. 

But hey, look on the bright side. Oregon is back to back September National Champs.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> That best QB in the country sure throws in to coverage a lot when he doesn't have WR running wide open. I know he was under duress quite a bit the last time games but I saw a number of balls where he had time get thrown in to double coverage.
> 
> But hey, look on the bright side. Oregon is back to back September National Champs.


He does throw into double coverage a lot, and completes them. Our receivers and our quarterback are not the problem. 

/Paul


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> All of these ranked teams in the SEC is a recent phenomenon, and it can be argued that it is not a true telling of the strength of those teams and that there is bias. I have spoken to that already and posted some articles to the same effect(not that ever expect a SEC fan to believe it). If Arizona was in the SEC they would be ranked in the top 5 after this week and would need to lose 3-4 games before dropping out. When the media puts 6 teams in the top 25 to start the season it sure helps SOS. then when TAMU beats USCe like a rented mule they vault to #6 and USCe drops a few spots. Then Mizzou who lost to Indiana beats USCe one begins to wonder how good USCe really is. These preseason rankings skew everything and then SEC fans run around talking about how they played 8 ranked teams.
> 
> Ol Miss is terrible and going to get killed this weekend. Ark didn't win a SEC game last year(they are improved obviously but aren't elite), UT has improved but is still rebuilding. LSU could easily lose three games this year(just ask the resident experts). Will be interesting to see how they do with the youngster under center.
> 
> FSU can't help it that both UM and UF are down right now. Clemson will finish the season ranked. There are one or two more that may as well. I looked back last night over FSU's dynasty run and they averaged 5 games a year against opponents that were ranked in the top 25 in the final rankings.
> 
> This absurd attitude of the week in week out in the SEC is just nonsense. I have heard it for decades from the rubes in Gainesville. There is a little more truth to it right now in the SEC west, but don't act like this has been the case for decades. Everything is cyclical. The SEC is the best conference, I agree with that. I am not arguing differently. What I am saying is that it gets tiresome when fans of SEC schools make monsters out of average to good teams.
> 
> You are technically right that FSU was invited to join the SEC but it was too late. FSU wanted to join the SEC previously and was blocked. Then when FSU decided to go the ACC the SEC "offered". I believe Bowden didn't like being snubbed and they were already far in to negotiations with the ACC. So yes they technically turned down an offer but not quite as you put it.
> 
> I personally would love to be in the SEC, we'd probably have another championship or two. We wouldn't have played UF again in 96' that's for sure and I don't think there was another team even close to FSU and UF that year.
> 
> Swampy, not sure if you trying to be funny or not, but Tebow played of UF not FSU.


Ohio state was one Ron Spring' slip away from being unbeaten. Several pro bowlers and maybe the best left tackle ever , we're on that team. FSU and UF had tremendous teams for sure ,but OSU ended up ranked #2.


----------



## Migillicutty

Agreed not the problem. He is very good but he will have to get better at the next level or N.ot F.or L.ong will apply to him.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Ohio state was one Ron Spring' slip away from being unbeaten. Several pro bowlers and maybe the best left tackle ever , we're on that team. FSU and UF had tremendous teams for sure ,but OSU ended up ranked #2.


Oh how I wish they had been unbeaten.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Oh how I wish they had been unbeaten.


Hate UF that much do you?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Let me get this straight. It is OK for you to refer to going to Michigan and playing in the Big House when they were a top 5 team some time back, but somehow that does not carry as much weight when it comes to SEC teams because it is some sort of "recent phenomenon"? Is that about it?

Note that I didn't say anything about the past. I listed everything as of this week. We Alabama fans get chastised for living in the past on a regular basis, but it looks like maybe we are not the only ones. I don't see how what FSU did in their "dynasty run" to two national championships (Wide Right, anyone?) has any bearing whatsoever on that, but maybe that's just me. But if you want to talk about recent phenomena, compared to Alabama, Tennessee, Michigan, Notre Dame, and several others, FSU is a recent phenomena. One of the most embarrassing moments in Alabama football history was escaping with an 8-7 win over FSU in 1974. I think it was Homecoming.



Migillicutty said:


> All of these ranked teams in the SEC is a recent phenomenon, and it can be argued that it is not a true telling of the strength of those teams and that there is bias. I have spoken to that already and posted some articles to the same effect(not that ever expect a SEC fan to believe it). If Arizona was in the SEC they would be ranked in the top 5 after this week and would need to lose 3-4 games before dropping out. When the media puts 6 teams in the top 25 to start the season it sure helps SOS. then when TAMU beats USCe like a rented mule they vault to #6 and USCe drops a few spots. Then Mizzou who lost to Indiana beats USCe one begins to wonder how good USCe really is. These preseason rankings skew everything and then SEC fans run around talking about how they played 8 ranked teams.
> 
> Ol Miss is terrible and going to get killed this weekend. Ark didn't win a SEC game last year(they are improved obviously but aren't elite), UT has improved but is still rebuilding. LSU could easily lose three games this year(just ask the resident experts). Will be interesting to see how they do with the youngster under center.
> 
> FSU can't help it that both UM and UF are down right now. Clemson will finish the season ranked. There are one or two more that may as well. I looked back last night over FSU's dynasty run and they averaged 5 games a year against opponents that were ranked in the top 25 in the final rankings.
> 
> This absurd attitude of the week in week out in the SEC is just nonsense. I have heard it for decades from the rubes in Gainesville. There is a little more truth to it right now in the SEC west, but don't act like this has been the case for decades. Everything is cyclical. The SEC is the best conference, I agree with that. I am not arguing differently. What I am saying is that it gets tiresome when fans of SEC schools make monsters out of average to good teams.
> 
> You are technically right that FSU was invited to join the SEC but it was too late. FSU wanted to join the SEC previously and was blocked. Then when FSU decided to go the ACC the SEC "offered". I believe Bowden didn't like being snubbed and they were already far in to negotiations with the ACC. So yes they technically turned down an offer but not quite as you put it.
> 
> I personally would love to be in the SEC, we'd probably have another championship or two. We wouldn't have played UF again in 96' that's for sure and I don't think there was another team even close to FSU and UF that year.
> 
> Swampy, not sure if you trying to be funny or not, but Tebow played of UF not FSU.


----------



## Dustin D

Interesting read.

What if every team in the SEC West goes 9-3?
http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...c-west-football-2014-alabama-auburn-texas-a-m

Lots of hot links to read too.



> By now, you've heard that the SEC West is 25-0 against all teams that are not in the SEC West. Quibble about the strength-of-schedule numbers all you want, but everybody in the SEC West has a legit win to go with its diet of cupcakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has dispatched West Virginia and Florida;
> Arkansas thrashed Texas Tech in Lubbock;
> Auburn beat Arkansas by 24, plus went to ranked Kansas State and won handily;
> LSU beat ranked Wisconsin on a neutral field;
> Mississippi State stomped LSU at Death Valley;
> Ole Miss obliterated Boise State in Atlanta;
> Texas A&M incinerated South Carolina in Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> Two things become clear. It's the best grouping in college football, probably by a wide margin.
> And there are no easy wins within division play, as Saturday's struggle between the Aggies and Razorbacks in Arlington proved.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim Mc

Dustin D said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> What if every team in the SEC West goes 9-3?
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...c-west-football-2014-alabama-auburn-texas-a-m
> 
> Lots of hot links to read too.


I'm an Ohio state fan , which is easy to tell by my posts.
However, I do love watching those SEC games, especially LSU and Bama. I just love to watch great college football, much more so than NFL games, unless it's my beloved Browns!! I do think though, as good as the SEC west is, one team will rise above. Beginning the year I thought LSU and Bama, now it just looks like the Crimson Tide. BTW ,hands down the best nickname in college fb. Should be fun to watch!
Of course, I hope they lose every bowl game they play against the Big Ten. Lol


----------



## Dustin D

Tim Mc said:


> I'm an Ohio state fan , which is easy to tell by my posts.
> However, I do love watching those SEC games, especially LSU and Bama. I just love to watch great college football, much more so than NFL games, unless it's my beloved Browns!! I do think though, as good as the SEC west is, one team will rise above. Beginning the year I thought LSU and Bama, now it just looks like the Crimson Tide. BTW ,hands down the best nickname in college fb. Should be fun to watch!
> Of course, I hope they lose every bowl game they play against the Big Ten. Lol


Same here. I just don't think they all go 9-3. MS State had a good start a few years back.....then bombed out.
Sumlin has yet to beat LSU....yet to I said, and LSU is likely the most unpredictable right now.
Ole Miss......are they fronting? do they have a 10 win season in them?

Auburn? well....we see how they got to the Championship last year.....so who knows anything about that team.

Bama....hmm.....Guess we'll know in a month what's next for them. Hope they can play away from home.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Cutty, you never fail to make me laugh. Having to do nights of research to back up your sorry conference. It must be nice to go ahead and look forward to the post season because your team plays JV level talent. Don't get me wrong, I will give FSU credit, last year they were better than the usual ACC type team and they beat my team. But you trying to convince yourself that the SEC is a "recent phenomena" and is "overrated" is just laughable. 

Answer this, judging by the way your FSU team has played so far, give me their record if they had Auburn's schedule this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> What if every team in the SEC West goes 9-3?
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...c-west-football-2014-alabama-auburn-texas-a-m
> 
> Lots of hot links to read too.


Several teams with 2 loses. It'll come down to like the 8th tie breaker or something.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Let me get this straight. It is OK for you to refer to going to Michigan and playing in the Big House when they were a top 5 team some time back, but somehow that does not carry as much weight when it comes to SEC teams because it is some sort of "recent phenomenon"? Is that about it?
> 
> Note that I didn't say anything about the past. I listed everything as of this week. We Alabama fans get chastised for living in the past on a regular basis, but it looks like maybe we are not the only ones. I don't see how what FSU did in their "dynasty run" to two national championships (Wide Right, anyone?) has any bearing whatsoever on that, but maybe that's just me. But if you want to talk about recent phenomena, compared to Alabama, Tennessee, Michigan, Notre Dame, and several others, FSU is a recent phenomena. One of the most embarrassing moments in Alabama football history was escaping with an 8-7 win over FSU in 1974. I think it was Homecoming.



We can talk about today if you want. Today FSU is the defending National Champ, has a 20 game winning streak, beaten the last 4 SEC teams they have played and are currently #1 in the AP poll. 

Really the SEC argument was blown to pieces by TAMU and Mizzou, and no one ever addresses or has a counter for that. Mizzou in their second year played for a SEC title. They won 1 in their previous, what 50 years in the big 12. Tamu went 10-2, beat Bamer at Bamer and put up huge offensive numbers in the SEC(they did have manziel, but Hill is doing the same thing). They were a mid dwelling big 12 team. 

FSU would be favored by double digits against most of the SEC, today, and would be favored or a push depending on venue with the few remaining teams. 

Last year FSU beat UF 37-7 at UF, LSU beat them by 11 at home, USCe by 5 at UF, and UGA beat them by 3(neutral site). FSU beat Duke 45-7 in Charlotte, TAMU beat them by 4 in a bowl. 

Anyone who thinks FSU wouldn't be just fine in the SEC has blinders on, but most of the SEC has blinders on. Finally let's not pretend all SEC schedules are created equally. In this cycle the West is superior and teams in the West have tough schedules. Teams in the East vary depending on the West match ups. UGA's schedule is not by any stretch some horrendous gauntlet.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> Cutty, you never fail to make me laugh. Having to do nights of research to back up your sorry conference. It must be nice to go ahead and look forward to the post season because your team plays JV level talent. Don't get me wrong, I will give FSU credit, last year they were better than the usual ACC type team and they beat my team. But you trying to convince yourself that the SEC is a "recent phenomena" and is "overrated" is just laughable.
> 
> Answer this, judging by the way your FSU team has played so far, give me their record if they had Auburn's schedule this year.


I'll answer that when you answer how two mid tier Big 12 teams ran through your conference like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Hate UF that much do you?



Well there is that, and the fact I think FSU would have another title.


----------



## Dustin D

Looks like another LSU Freshman will get to start.

Jamal Adams! Front and Center!
http://bleacherreport.com/tb/df5dJ?...m_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=lsu-football


----------



## roseberry

the vols will beat florida. worley is very good, hurd is better.


----------



## Marvin S

IowaBayDog said:


> As a Michigan fan, no, he wasn't a fit there with the Alumni Association or anyone else. Not that he was a bad coach but chemistry is important. His defenses at Michigan were awful, he's figured out how to fix that at AZ apparently. Big Blue has a long road to recovery, the AD and coach will be gone at season's end. If they get a really high profile coach (Harbaugh) it may recover sooner, they'll get good talent who think they have a better chance of playing rather than go to a team stacked with talent. Rich Rod wasn't the answer, Hoke wasn't the answer, ND recovered from a similar doldrum, I have hope but it won't happen soon.


The road back is now a slippery slope - unless a young man is going for the education many of these schools are the same -

We saw Willingham not fit at ND & the UW after having revived Stanford's program - Rich Brooks gets little credit for what he did 
at the UO - 

IBD - I'm not a football fanatic, I can recognize bad coaching, one thing you have to say is Le Smiles knows how to recruit  -
I do think the PAC 12 with their TV contract has done a good job of spending it & the programs can only get stronger, but there is 
little chance against the SEC bias - Without Phil Knights benefaction to UO they wouldn't get a half a page of press clippings in a season.

I love good basketball & can talk a little more informed about that -


----------



## Dustin D

Looks like the second unbeaten team may fall 
and we haven't made it to Friday yet.

Utah St putting unbeaten #18 BYU away. 
Just went up 35-17 with 1:49 left in the 3rd.

...and Utah St just got another INT....


and and yet another BYU player is injured.
must be the 5th one this qtr....

.....and Utah St gets another Redzone INT from BYU.

11:30 left in 4th.

Oh my.... BYU recovered kick off fumble....but they were off sides LOL

Utah St trying to lose throwing the ball and running out of bounds
3 and out.

its like Deja Vu all over from the announcers and analyst.
Notre Dame is 'for real', TAMU is the hottest team in the country.
Also seen some on ESPN putting the LSU v AU SCORE AT 37-24 AU.

....and that's it. 2 back to back ranked upsets.
It's that time of the season!

But man Utah State looks so unmanaged.


/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Get up, it's GAMEDAY!!!!

Winners are in bold.

TAMU @ *STATE*

Gumps @ *Ole Miss*

*OU* @ TCU

Nebraska @ *SPARTY*

Stanford @ *Notre Dame*

*LSU* @ AU


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Looks like the second unbeaten team may fall
> and we haven't made it to Friday yet.
> 
> Utah St putting unbeaten #18 BYU away.
> Just went up 35-17 with 1:49 left in the 3rd.
> 
> ...and Utah St just got another INT....
> 
> 
> and and yet another BYU player is injured.
> must be the 5th one this qtr....
> 
> .....and Utah St gets another Redzone INT from BYU.
> 
> 11:30 left in 4th.
> 
> Oh my.... BYU recovered kick off fumble....but they were off sides LOL
> 
> Utah St trying to lose throwing the ball and running out of bounds
> 3 and out.
> 
> its like Deja Vu all over from the announcers and analyst.
> Notre Dame is 'for real', TAMU is the hottest team in the country.
> Also seen some on ESPN putting the LSU v AU SCORE AT 37-24 AU.
> 
> ....and that's it. 2 back to back ranked upsets.
> It's that time of the season!
> 
> But man Utah State looks so unmanaged.
> 
> 
> /


I watched until the 4th quarter - how did BYU ever get ranked?


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> I watched until the 4th quarter - how did BYU ever get ranked?


Their QB was something special, but unfortunately suffered a broken leg in the game, he was among the NCAA leaders in rushing


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *OU* @ TCU


College Gameday Crew just said that Sooners toughest game of the season
is against TCU today. That's not a very good argument for superiority. 




Marvin S said:


> I watched until the 4th quarter - how did BYU ever get ranked?


That QB is good, but he only plays on one side of the field.
Their backup QB was awful.


----------



## Dustin D

One of them has LSU finishing 6th in the SEC West.


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> College Gameday Crew just said that Sooners toughest game of the season
> is against TCU today. That's not a very good argument for superiority.


While Howard & Kirkstreit played for good programs, what has Corso ever done, coach Indiana to 3-7 records? 

ESPN is getting into hype too much, IMO.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Well there is that, and the fact I think FSU would have another title.


Maybe co-champs. We'll never know


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

How about those Mississippi State Bulldogs !! 48-17 over those aggies.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We got our butts kicked


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Very proud of my dogs. Up next.......Auburn. Hope they can keep it up.


----------



## swampcollielover

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> How about those Mississippi State Bulldogs !! 48-17 over those aggies.


State looking real good, well balanced team! So much for the aggies at #6.....bring em' on! Go State!


----------



## swampcollielover

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Very proud of my dogs. Up next.......Auburn. Hope they can keep it up.


Gotta have faith....best MSU team ever! They really have it going on in Starkville.....!


----------



## Dustin D

State looked real good.

Vols lose....again....so freaking close!!! Man I know how that feels.

Bama just lost Kenyan Drake the same way BYU lost their QB. Broken Leg. Looked real nasty too.


----------



## Dustin D

How about this toe to toe Sooners v TCU game?

I can't believe OU has only 8 complete passes but still has the same score.

31-31 to start the 4th


----------



## Dustin D

The State of Mississippi is ON FIRE!

WOW

Sooners fall to TCU.

Notre Dame might shoot up to #2 lol

Can't catch the LSU game but looks like Auburn is up 10-0.


----------



## HPL

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> How about those Mississippi State Bulldogs !! 48-17 over those aggies.



You should have watched to the end. 48-31 (another old saying, the Ags didn't lose, we just ran out of time ;-) )


----------



## Dustin D

At the in laws drinking coffee. Just watched a perfect play call
by Malzoon. TE wide open LSU immature defense showing itself.

That was a perfect play.


----------



## Gary M

GO Spartans!


----------



## Dustin D

Well that does it for LSU in this game. AU will be #2 tomorrow. 

FSU and AU back at the top together. Very Interesting.

From the little I saw, the (Team) is pretty bad and the defense has to be the worse since the turn of the Century.
I thought if we'd see a good game there would be some signs of hope.
This is likely going to be Miles worse season ever.

Well....I'm glad it's hunting season!

Out Here/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I am not sure what the staff is thinking. I don't get anything that this staff is trying to do. It's like they aren't watching the same game the viewing public is.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I am not sure what the staff is thinking. I don't get anything that this staff is trying to do.
> It's like they aren't watching the same game the viewing public is.


Are you not watching this O-Line? 

The right side is absolutely falling down. Play after play they just stand up and push and get blown by.
Fournette is being hit as soon as he touches the ball.

Now Miles playing QB change again.....sigh.....


----------



## Marvin S

Dustin D said:


> Are you not watching this O-Line?
> 
> The right side is absolutely falling down. Play after play they just stand up and push and get blown by.
> Fournette is being hit as soon as he touches the ball.
> 
> Now Miles playing QB change again.....sigh.....


At the start of the game I saw the comment that LSU has started 17 true freshman this year at various 
times - what kind of coach allows that to happen????


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> At the start of the game I saw the comment that LSU has started 17 true freshman this year at various
> times - what kind of coach allows that to happen????


I think we are feeling the pain of sending 8-9 Sophmores and Juniors to the NFL
for the past 3-4 years in a row. 

Tough to watch.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

HPL said:


> You should have watched to the end. 48-31 (another old saying, the Ags didn't lose, we just ran out of time ;-) )



NAW....don't count charity points.....


----------



## Dustin D

Wow USC loses on Hail Mary pass. Dude just popped up and caught it. TD


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU will go 8-4 or 7-5. Sad when you have to start counting the wins after the 1st weekend in Oct. There will be no contract extension this year.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, Same for Aggies.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

10/11/2014	Florida	Gainesville, FL	
10/18/2014	Kentucky	Baton Rouge	
10/25/2014	Ole Miss *1	Baton Rouge	
11/08/2014	Alabama *3	Baton Rouge	7:00 p.m.	CBS	
11/15/2014	Arkansas	Fayetteville, AR	
11/27/2014	Texas A&M	College Station, TX

This is what is left for LSU. I'm saying a win against UF & KY in the next 2 weeks. I feel they'll beat either Ole Miss or the gumps. They lose to ARKY. They win in College Station. That's just what I believe will happen. Rebuilding is brutal.


----------



## Dustin D

HA! Did you see Kentucky put it on South Carolina last night? That game won't be a given either!


----------



## Migillicutty

What a great weekend of college football. So many top teams going down. That is what is so fun about college football. 

We are finding out the SEC isn't nearly as good as ESPN wants us to believe. I'm sure the spin will be that the Mississippi schools are now world beaters and poor Bama and TAMU just can't be expected to win every week in that conference. 

One thing is for sure LSU is terrible and doesn't deserve to be ranked.


----------



## John Robinson

Jeeze Migilicutty, way to rub it in, Jacob is already admitting LSU sucks this year. My Trojans are also looking like pretenders this year. Three touchdowns, two hail Mary's in the last few minutes and no timeouts, yikes! That 78 harder was particularly unforgivable. I like Sark, but the defensive coordinator should be fired.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> HA! Did you see Kentucky put it on South Carolina last night? That game won't be a given either!


Commonwealth is an odd place to play. Crazy stuff happens there. South Carolina isn't the team people thought they were.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> What a great weekend of college football. So many top teams going down. That is what is so fun about college football.
> 
> We are finding out the SEC isn't nearly as good as ESPN wants us to believe. I'm sure the spin will be that the Mississippi schools are now world beaters and poor Bama and TAMU just can't be expected to win every week in that conference.
> 
> One thing is for sure LSU is terrible and doesn't deserve to be ranked.


Clemson & NC St. Do I really need to say more??

STATE is a Top 5 Team. Period. Let that sink in.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Jeeze Migilicutty, way to rub it in, Jacob is already admitting LSU sucks this year. My Trojans are also looking like pretenders this year. Three touchdowns, two hail Mary's in the last few minutes and no timeouts, yikes! That 78 harder was particularly unforgivable. I like Sark, but the defensive coordinator should be fired.


The DC is a great improvement over the original hire Sark did @ WA & this one was carried to USC with Sark -
I thought it to be a great weekend in the PAC 12, along with around the country, Utah who could't beat 
WSU last week dumps UCLA - & it isn't over - name is Justin Wilcox -



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Clemson & NC St. Do I really need to say more??
> 
> STATE is a Top 5 Team. Period. Let that sink in.


Jacob, on any given weekend anyone can look good - especially in college where emotions run high -
until there is an 8 team playoff of conference champs , we will never know who is best ;-).


----------



## Migillicutty

What about Clemson and Nc St. FSU beat both. I heard one analyst liken FSU to LSU in the championship years. All the talent but don't quite put it all together until it really counts. I hope that is true. The talent is definitely there. Injuries have been an issue this year where they weren't last year and we are younger on D. The only thing that really concerns me is Oline. They have really underperformed up to this point. I just want to keep winning and hope that by playoff time the kinks have been worked out. Health is an issue as well. Seems every week we lose a major contributor. FSU has beaten two ranked opponents and will face another top ten possibly top 5 in two weeks. 

By state I guess you are talking about Mississippi. That very well may be true but bama isn't, LSU shouldn't be top 25(as you admitted by your w/l prediction). Ol miss is not a top 5 team. Auburn looks legit again. So once again we have a few teams that are very good in the SEC. Not 8-9 that SEC fan and ESPN would want us to believe.


----------



## swampcollielover

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Clemson & NC St. Do I really need to say more??
> 
> STATE is a Top 5 Team. Period. Let that sink in.


Like you guys say anything can happen in college football.....MSU has six straight games with over 500 YDs. and the defense is playing very well. Ranked 5 would be nice, but usually, they get no respect!


----------



## Dustin D

What I find halarious is the delusional Mich. fan base
talking about getting a Harbaugh..... Buwhaaaaa ROFL!


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> What I find halarious is the delusional Mich. fan base
> talking about getting a Harbaugh..... Buwhaaaaa ROFL!


Harbaugh is using Michigan as leverage...he is in a contract year with SF and his "people" seem to be floating the rumor that he has lost the team...

He is a "Michigan man" and nothing would be sweeter than to have the prodigal son coming home to rescue the alma mater...He could write his own ticket, IMO its not as far fetched as it once seemed. He seems to like the college atmosphere


----------



## Dustin D

This is why the AP Poll is stupid.

AZ goes from unranked to #10 for winning one game against Oregon.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> bama loses to ol' miss this saturday. tamu loses to state for two reasons. 1. because the aggies suck and 2. because dakota prescott is only slightly better than tebow and newton(but he can't tote jameis grocery bag) lsu starts the frosh and loses a close one to the boogs.


what swami of football prognostications posted this?;-) (well the boogs game wasn't close)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Jacob, I wouldn't count KENTUCKY out of beating the LSU bunch. I generally don't say much about Kentucky but the WHOLE team has bought into Coach Stoops system and they have some better players than in the past and BELIEVE. That's dangerous.....


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> this......and the weekend hasn't even started yet! by the time the weekend is over the top five may be filled with teams we've never even heard of.;-)
> 
> .


all may bow before my knowledge and insight. ;-) except the all knowing cutty


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> This is why the AP Poll is stupid.
> 
> AZ goes from unranked to #10 for winning one game against Oregon.


Parity has finally reached CFB....it seems like it all comes down to whoever has the QB with the hottest or luckiest hand...

I know very few watched the Texas- Baylor game but UT was in the game till the 3rd quarter, they had a chance early, but fumbled a snap on 1st/goal from the 1yd line and were never the same again..their RB's had a very good game but their young QB looked every bit the part of a FS...the defense just got worn down but didnt get lit up like Baylor has been doing to all their opponents

Looks like all of us fans whose teams lost are all fielding new QB's and we are used to better play from our trigger men


----------



## MSDOGS1976

swampcollielover said:


> Like you guys say anything can happen in college football.....MSU has six straight games with over 500 YDs. and the defense is playing very well. Ranked 5 would be nice, but usually, they get no respect!


AP poll has State 3rd. Going to enjoy it while I can.


----------



## smoof

Go hawkeyes


----------



## huntinman

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Jacob, I wouldn't count KENTUCKY out of beating the LSU bunch. I generally don't say much about Kentucky but the WHOLE team has bought into Coach Stoops system and they have some better players than in the past and BELIEVE. That's dangerous.....


Beating my SC team is not much to brag about this year. Its already been done three times... Including by a team of nuns from the Sisters of the Poor.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

huntinman said:


> Beating my SC team is not much to brag about this year. Its already been done three times... Including by a team of nuns from the Sisters of the Poor.


Bill I wasn't just referring to the SC game. The Zebras beat Kentucky at the Gators...not poor play......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

UF's QB Treon Harris is suspended indefinitely. That game just got much easier.


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> UF's QB Treon Harris is suspended indefinitely. That game just got much easier.


Yep. He is being investigated for sexual assault. If true he is done at UF.


----------



## Dustin D

What's up with all this Sexual Assault cases lately?


----------



## achiro

Hahahaha! Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned.
"LS pew"


----------



## Dustin D

achiro said:


> Hahahaha! Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned.
> "LS pew"


That stupid bitch got put up to that and doesn't even know why it's a ridiculous false meme.

That was my first unedited thought 

Apprently there is a huge boycott going on now for her concert in New Orleans coming up.


----------



## Raymond Little

Dustin D said:


> That stupid bitch got put up to that and doesn't even know why it's a ridiculous false meme.
> 
> That was my first unedited thought
> 
> Apprently there is a huge boycott going on now for her concert in New Orleans coming up.


Who is that and what is a meme?


----------



## BonMallari

achiro said:


> Hahahaha! Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned.
> "LS pew"



Fletcher's Corny dog's at the Texas State Fair this week....kick off for the RRRS at 12:30 EST

HOOK EM HORNS


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Slingblade opened up The QB battle.


----------



## Dustin D

Raymond Little said:


> Who is that and what is a meme?


She's a Music Chick, 


> *A meme* 1] is "an idea, behavior, or style that spreads from person to person within a culture."


Some Alabama News anchor said something about Baton Rouge smelling like Corndogs
so now the younger culture use it as an insult.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin D said:


> She's a Music Chick, .


Yeah, a very attractive music chick named Katy Perry!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman

I'm sure she was the sole reason my SOONERS lost. She got into Trevor Knights head with the "Call me" bit


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Some Alabama News anchor said something about Baton Rouge smelling like Corndogs
> so now the younger culture use it as an insult.


It was actually started by an "AU fan" online. It's really dumb.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wade said:


> Yeah, a very attractive music chick named Katy Perry!!!


I wouldn't say very attractive.


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> Yeah, a very attractive music chick named Katy Perry!!!


You need to raise your standards homie.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn't say very attractive.


You would stutter like a 13 yr old in her presence Jacob. lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No. Not hardly. Haven't met one yet like that & I have been with a few very good looking women.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No. Not hardly. Haven't met one yet like that & I have been with a few very good looking women.


Ok, she looks weird in that pic, but from most other shots of her I have seen, she is very attractive.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No. Not hardly. Haven't met one yet like that & *I have been with a few very good looking women*.


Worthless without pics...


----------



## Tyler Pugh

I get disappointed when a day goes by without Cutty dropping some knowledge on us in this thread. Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Migillicutty

You ask and you shall receive. Who is the only team to have beaten two currently ranked opponents? Here's a hint, they don't play in the SEC. 

After you puzzle that one out I am still waiting on an answer to my question about how that vaunted SEC schedule was so easily conquered by two mid level big 12 teams. I won't hold my breath because I know it blows up your fairy tale land. 

34-31 regards


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin D said:


> You need to raise your standards homie.


You two Louisiana boys might want to get your eyes check.


----------



## HPL

Wade said:


> You two Louisiana boys might want to get your eyes check.


Oh, I don't know, I think I'm basically with them. Sure, she is cute enough and certainly holds the attractiveness of youth, but she is no Ingrid, Audrey, Liz, Gina, Sophia, Raquel, or Kim. Don't think I would stutter either.


----------



## Dustin D

Wade said:


> You two Louisiana boys might want to get your eyes check.


Or maybe you need to come see some of these Southern Girls.

Katy Perry looks like a painted porcelain doll.

Now ... Evangeline Lilly .... I'll just stop right there....

Brunette and Freckles...... It's why I married one.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> Or maybe you need to come see some of these Southern Girls.
> 
> Katy Perry looks like a painted porcelain doll.
> 
> Now ... Evangeline Lilly .... I'll just stop right there....
> 
> Brunette and Freckles...... It's why I married one.


Your best post in this thread so far


----------



## Dustin D

Ole-Miss fan gets de-cleated by State Trooper.


----------



## emgrell

Very nice video!


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Your best post in this thread so far


score:
dustin 1
cutty 0
;-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> You ask and you shall receive. Who is the only team to have beaten two currently ranked opponents? Here's a hint, they don't play in the SEC.
> 
> After you puzzle that one out I am still waiting on an answer to my question about how that vaunted SEC schedule was so easily conquered by two mid level big 12 teams. I won't hold my breath because I know it blows up your fairy tale land.
> 
> 34-31 regards


You did puzzle me on this one. The only team I see thats been on FSU's Junior Varsity schedule is OK ST. I hope you're not trying to insinuate that FSU schedule has any sort of relevance LOL. Its another down week for the SEC. 3 SEC teams in the top 3. See you in the playoffs, bud.


----------



## Migillicutty

Clemson is ranked and will finished ranked, but you boys at that second tier Alabama school haven't ever been accused of being the brightest bulbs. I know facts are hard things to grasp for you, but it must be a little frustrating to keep having them shoved down your throat. 

You should probably let College GameDay know about FSU's irrelevant schedule since they will be at their 3rd FSU game this year next week. I guess they live outside your little fairy tale land bubble. 

Still waiting on an answer to that question.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Clemson is ranked and will finished ranked, but you boys at that second tier Alabama school haven't ever been accused of being the brightest bulbs. I know facts are hard things to grasp for you, but it must be a little frustrating to keep having them shoved down your throat.
> 
> You should probably let College GameDay know about FSU's irrelevant schedule since they will be at their 3rd FSU game this year next week. I guess they live outside your little fairy tale land bubble.
> 
> Still waiting on an answer to that question.


You guys crack me up with all the trash talking. I'm no SEC fan boy, but I recognize Alabama as one of a handful of great college football traditions. FSU is on top right now making you act the way Franco did when the SEC was in the middle of a terrific run. The reality is that schools and conferences have their ups and down, nothing last forever, but like I said there are a handful of schools that despite a down decade here or there, always seem to be ranked fairly high and looked at with respect or fear.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Dustin D said:


> Or maybe you need to come see some of these Southern Girls.
> 
> Katy Perry looks like a painted porcelain doll.
> 
> Now ... Evangeline Lilly .... I'll just stop right there....
> 
> Brunette and Freckles...... It's why I married one.


I am!!!!! I'm coming down to the Hangout Music Festival next May in Alabama. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> You guys crack me up with all the trash talking. I'm no SEC fan boy, but I recognize Alabama as one of a handful of great college football traditions. FSU is on top right now making you act the way Franco did when the SEC was in the middle of a terrific run. The reality is that schools and conferences have their ups and down, nothing last forever, but like I said there are a handful of schools that despite a down decade here or there, always seem to be ranked fairly high and looked at with respect or fear.


I would agree with that. I think USC is in that category John. They have the recruiting base, and the tradition. They will have down times but one is wise to realize they will be back as formidable force in the college football landscape.

You are right about Alabama, they will ebb and flow in their dominance but will always be a contender again if they have a down period. Too much tradition. Of course Tyler attends that other school in Alabama, and they don't have nearly the history or tradition of Bama. 

FSU may have a shorter history(we haven't been playing football for a 100 years like some of the other powerhouses), but it is a pretty prolific history. They aren't a fly by night school. They set the record for most consecutive finishes in the top 5 (a record I don't think will ever be broken). They have the longest active bowl streak of any D-1 school. We have played in 6 national championship games in the last 20 years with 3 titles. In the BCS era FSU played in both the first BCS championship as well as the last, with a couple in between. Our legendary former coach has the most wins of any D1 coach. We didn't just get successful. We just got back to the very top after being down by FSU standards for a while. 

What is amazing right now and something that has certainly added to the perception of SEC dominance through the ridiculous rankings they receive, and thus have the opportunity to play all these highly ranked opponents is that so many of the traditional powers are in down periods. Mich, USC, UT, Penn St. Nebraska, Miami are all down right now. Of those I think USC is on its way back, along with UT(but it will take them a bit longer). 

Seems the most vocal on this board are the SEC folks. They have a lot to crow about lately. I'm just having fun with it, and giving it back. I would argue that the SEC isn't as daunting as "SEC fan" makes it out to be no matter where FSU was in the rankings. I just find it particularly hilarious that Tyler continues to talk smack about the team that his very own team was incapable of beating. Doesn't make a lot of sense does it?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Can't believe it. Aggies are slightly favored over Ole Miss. Start at 8 pm. That means the game won't conclude until midnight. I may have to take a long nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Migillicutty

Not that surprised. It's at Kyle field and Vegas book makers don't give a rip about the narrative the talking heads at ESPN are selling. I think Tamu pulls this one off.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Clemson is ranked and will finished ranked, but you boys at that second tier Alabama school haven't ever been accused of being the brightest bulbs. I know facts are hard things to grasp for you, but it must be a little frustrating to keep having them shoved down your throat.
> 
> You should probably let College GameDay know about FSU's irrelevant schedule since they will be at their 3rd FSU game this year next week. I guess they live outside your little fairy tale land bubble.
> 
> 
> Still waiting on an answer to that question.


Second tier Alabama school? Im not sure how old you are, but I have witnessed my "little brother" team win against that team across the state more than I've seen us lose. Us being the brightest bulbs? Another fact that you must be oblivious to. Have you ever used that computer for seeing how Auburn stacks up academically? Heck, if you use google search engine, FSU will probably give you a Computer Science degree for that.

Wait a minute, you reference the ESPN guys as "talking heads" calling them dumb and hyping teams up just to make money and to get ratings but then brag because them "talking heads" show up on FSU campus? Ha!


----------



## John Robinson

Remember a few years ago when the Pac 10 was contemplating a wild expansion to a Pac 14 that would include Texas and Colorado? That is just crazy and totally removes regional pride from the equation. If we travel down that route we would just have three or four conferences fighting over and trying to absorb the best or biggest programs from around the Country. A Pac 20 that might include Notre Dame, Penn State and one of the vaunted Florida schools, an expanded SEC with Nebraska, Iowa and Oklahoma. I think it was a mistake to move Arkansas from the old SW conference into the SEC, the old Texas-Arkansas rivalry was legend, and Missouri doesn't seem very south-east to me.


----------



## swampcollielover

MSDOGS1976 said:


> AP poll has State 3rd. Going to enjoy it while I can.



You and me both....but what is funny is they really do seem to have it all....this year!


----------



## swampcollielover

smoof said:


> Go hawkeyes


Yep, their Wrestling Team should be good this year!!


----------



## Tyler Pugh

John Robinson said:


> Remember a few years ago when the Pac 10 was contemplating a wild expansion to a Pac 14 that would include Texas and Colorado? That is just crazy and totally removes regional pride from the equation. If we travel down that route we would just have three or four conferences fighting over and trying to absorb the best or biggest programs from around the Country. A Pac 20 that might include Notre Dame, Penn State and one of the vaunted Florida schools, an expanded SEC with Nebraska, Iowa and Oklahoma. I think it was a mistake to move Arkansas from the old SW conference into the SEC, the old Texas-Arkansas rivalry was legend, and Missouri doesn't seem very south-east to me.


I completely agree. I really don't want to see any more conference expansion. Im afraid we will see more of it though.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> You guys crack me up with all the trash talking. I'm no SEC fan boy, but I recognize Alabama as one of a handful of great college football traditions. FSU is on top right now making you act the way Franco did when the SEC was in the middle of a terrific run. The reality is that schools and conferences have their ups and down, nothing last forever, but like I said there are a handful of schools that despite a down decade here or there, always seem to be ranked fairly high and looked at with respect or fear.


The SEC is still on a terrific run with 3 of the top 5 teams in the Nation.

In the History of College Football, no Conference has ever come remotely close to winning as many Nat'l Championships in a row or dominating the rankings over two decades. The SEC has won 10 of the last 20 National Championships with five(5) different schools! And, the SEC dominance in College Football won't be ending anytime soon


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> The SEC is still on a terrific run with 3 of the top 5 teams in the Nation.
> 
> In the History of College Football, no Conference has ever come remotely close to winning as many Nat'l Championships in a row or dominating the rankings over two decades. The SEC has won 10 of the last 20 National Championships with five(5) different schools! And, the SEC dominance in College Football won't be ending anytime soon


There's my favorite SEC homer.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab

Franco said:


> The SEC is still on a terrific run with 3 of the top 5 teams in the Nation.
> 
> In the History of College Football, no Conference has ever come remotely close to winning as many Nat'l Championships in a row or dominating the rankings over two decades. The SEC has won 10 of the last 20 National Championships with five(5) different schools! And, the SEC dominance in College Football won't be ending anytime soon


_*All true, but no other conference has such low academic standards.*_


----------



## dexdoolittle

What are you saying we should be like North Carolina and cheat:razz:


MunsterBraccoLab said:


> _*All true, but no other conference has such low academic standards.*_


----------



## roseberry

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> _*All true, but no other conference has such low academic standards.*_


acedemic standards? who cares about that?


----------



## Dustin D

MunsterBraccoLab said:


> _*All true, but no other conference has such low academic standards.*_


Yea b/c football players in whatever conference are the ones who represent their schools as scholars right?

Right..... lol

In reality football players in every school are likely pulling their respective schools academic rating DOWN!



Last I read the Big 12 was the worst anyway.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Justin, Just the opposite at FSU


----------



## Dustin D

*Graduation rates for Top 25 teams*


1. Notre Dame: 93 percent
1. Stanford: 93 percent
3. Georgia: 82 percent
3. UCLA: 82 percent
5. Clemson: 77 percent
6. Nebraska: 76 percent
7. Ohio State: 75 percent
8. Missouri: 74 percent
8. LSU: 74 percent
8. Texas A&M: 74 percent
8. Washington: 74 percent
12. Alabama: 73 percent
13. Oregon: 72 percent
13. Wisconsin: 72 percent
15. Auburn: 70 percent
15. Michigan State: 70 percent
17. Arizona State: 67 percent
17. Baylor: 67 percent
19. North Carolina: 65 percent
19. South Carolina: 65 percent
21. Kansas State: 59 percent 
22. Florida State: 58 percent
23. Texas: 56 percent
24. Ole Miss: 55 percent
25. USC: 53 percent
26. Oklahoma: 51 percent

http://espn.go.com/college-football...oaches-poll-ranked-according-graduation-rates


----------



## Cowtown

Look out Frogs, the Baylor Bears are coming for you.

Sic Em!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

An interesting local survey showed that the OK vs. TEX game at the Cotton Bowl during the State Fair is the third rated game in Texas. With Baylor vs. TCU and TAMU vs. Ole Miss being first and second, respectively.

I thought that shows how far the University of Texas football program has fallen.


----------



## Scott R.

Graduation rates only tell part of the story. Yes it is always a good thing to be graduating players but what are they doing to earn their degree. Some of the best academic universities in the country might have a lower rate but only because they aren't offering the same degree of "help" and don't have BS majors. Far from an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Todd Gurley is indefinitely suspended. Talk about a huge blow to Georgia.


----------



## BonMallari

> Georgia Bulldogs tailback Todd Gurley has been suspended indefinitely pending an investigation into an alleged violation of NCAA rules, the school announced Thursday.


my guess is signing with an agent or accepting money....


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tyler Pugh said:


> Second tier Alabama school? Im not sure how old you are, but I have witnessed my "little brother" team win against that team across the state more than I've seen us lose.


This is what they mean exactly.


----------



## Dustin D

Scott R. said:


> Graduation rates only tell part of the story. Yes it is always a good thing to be graduating players but what are they doing to earn their degree. Some of the best academic universities in the country might have a lower rate but only because they aren't offering the same degree of "help" and don't have BS majors. Far from an apples to apples comparison.



So do you think Notre Dame and Stanford being at the top is not accurate?


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> So do you think Notre Dame and Stanford being at the top is not accurate?


Just my perception, but I think, that not only would Notre Dame and Stanford be at the top of that list, but I expect those two schools also emphasize harder majors of study for their athletes.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Dustin D said:


> So do you think Notre Dame and Stanford being at the top is not accurate?


It may be accurate, but what does it tell you? Stanford is an excellent school and Notre Dame is top 20. The graduation rates of its athletes do nothing one way or another to change that. I would expect that the graduation rate at any major program would be higher for athletes than for the population in general because they have a strong incentive to do so (as those numbers are widely reported) and with all the tutors, etc., they use just to keep them eligible.

The fact of the matter is that schools that are perennially good at football don't tend to be academic powerhouses in the first place. Many admit over 80% of applicants generally so the bar isn't that high even for athletes and one would expect a lower graduation rate at less selective schools. Take a look at the list below with the same information and the school rankings (some are tied) and the general population 4 year graduation rate:

1. Notre Dame: 93 percent—School ranking: 16—Average graduation rate: 90%
1. Stanford: 93 percent—School ranking: 4—Average graduation rate: 76%
3. Georgia: 82 percent—School ranking: 62—Average graduation rate: 58%
3. UCLA: 82 percent—School ranking: 23—Average graduation rate: 69%
5. Clemson: 77 percent—School ranking: 62—Average graduation rate: 59%
6. Nebraska: 76 percent—School ranking: 99—Average graduation rate: 32%
7. Ohio State: 75 percent—School ranking: 54—Average graduation rate: 58%
8. Missouri: 74 percent—School ranking: 99—Average graduation rate: 47%
8. LSU: 74 percent—School ranking: 129—Average graduation rate: 40%
8. Texas A&M: 74 percent—School ranking: 68—Average graduation rate: 51%
8. Washington: 74 percent—School ranking: 48—Average graduation rate: 58%
12. Alabama: 73 percent—School ranking: 88—Average graduation rate: 43%
13. Oregon: 72 percent—School ranking: 106—Average graduation rate: 43%
13. Wisconsin: 72 percent—School ranking: 47—Average graduation rate: 56%
15. Auburn: 70 percent—School ranking: 103—Average graduation rate: 38%
15. Michigan State: 70 percent—School ranking: 85—Average graduation rate: 50%
17. Arizona State: 67 percent—School ranking: 129—Average graduation rate: 38%
17. Baylor: 67 percent—School ranking: 71—Average graduation rate: 57%
19. *North Carolina: 65 percent—School ranking: 30—Average graduation rate: 81%*
19. South Carolina: 65 percent—School ranking: 113—Average graduation rate: 54%
21. Kansas State: 59 percent —School ranking: 142—Average graduation rate: 26%
22. Florida State: 58 percent—School ranking: 95—Average graduation rate: 57%
23. Texas: 56 percent—School ranking: 53—Average graduation rate: 51%
24. Ole Miss: 55 percent—School ranking: 149—Average graduation rate: 36%
25. *USC: 53 percent—School ranking: 25—Average graduation rate: 78%*
26. Oklahoma: 51 percent—School ranking: 106—Average graduation rate: 35%

Carolina and USC are the only two where the graduation rates are lower than the general population. Not sure what that tells us, but it is more than just the rates for athletes.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> Just my perception, but I think, that not only would Notre Dame and Stanford be at the top of that list, but I expect those two schools also emphasize harder majors of study for their athletes.


In 2011, the Stanford "easy class list" was discontinued after it was reported to the media, the list was distributed to all student athletes (not to the general student body).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The young lady who accused Treon Harris of sexual assault has withdrawn her complaint. Wonder how big that check was. Typical LSU/gayturds week in Gainesville. Troubled players will become eligible in no time. 

The game certainly just got more intriguing.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Troubled players will become eligible in no time.


Now, Jacob, that's not always true, or Gurley would be starting tomorrow. For Arr-Barn.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

UF always has something happen like this when LSU comes calling. 

Treon is no longer suspended from the school or football team. Not playing tomm. Makes no sense unless money was involved.


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> UF always has something happen like this when LSU comes calling.
> 
> Treon is no longer suspended from the school or football team. Not playing tomm. Makes no sense unless money was involved.


The big question around here is who paid her to make sure he was disqualified for this game. Her complaint was never going anywhere. She had sex with another guy an hour before she went to Treon's apartment and instigated the whole thing. There were several witnesses backing up Treon's story. It's ashamed he is now associated with this.


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> The big question around here is who paid her to make sure he was disqualified for this game. Her complaint was never going anywhere. She had sex with another guy an hour before she went to Treon's apartment and instigated the whole thing. There were several witnesses backing up Treon's story. It's ashamed he is now associated with this.


I'm curious if you feel the same about Jameis Winston since that was essentially exactly what happened with him. They even found the other guys DNA in the same pair of underwear, yet everyone wants to slander him for it still.


----------



## Buck Mann

I don't know the details of Jameis' case but it appears to me the biggest problem was the way it was handled by the TPD and FSU. I think the interference with witnesses before the states attorney got the case may come back to bite them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> The big question around here is who paid her to make sure he was disqualified for this game. Her complaint was never going anywhere. She had sex with another guy an hour before she went to Treon's apartment and instigated the whole thing. There were several witnesses backing up Treon's story. It's ashamed he is now associated with this.


I'm annoyed that the young man won't be able to play. He would possibly make the game interesting. I think with him out, both teams will go 3 yards & a cloud of dust. Defensive struggle coming tomm.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> I'm curious if you feel the same about Jameis Winston since that was essentially exactly what happened with him. They even found the other guys DNA in the same pair of underwear, yet everyone wants to slander him for it still.


Dunno 'bout none of that, 'Cutty, but the New York Times seems to think when the inevitable nickname change goes down (a la the Redskins), your Seminoles are in need of a new monicker, the Florida State University Justice Clouds. You know, like war clouds, but in this case football players systematically and, um, institutionally blowing smoke in the eyes of jurisprudence. With "help" from the legal system, of course.

Full disclaimer: Hey, it happens everywhere in the NCAA, just not on the chronic blind eye scale as in Tallahassee. I mean, even Arr-Barn's complaining that they can't get any FSU transfers who've previously been in trouble with the law. 'Cause you know it never amounts to "trouble with the law," just a wink toward "rehabilitation."

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, in the name of fair and balanced, could just be that the NYT had an axe, er, tomahawk to grind over FSU 'cause they sucked hind t*t this mawning to FOX breaking the news about the crimi-'Noles' comportment off the field. Shame on you, FOX News, going off the rez like that...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

That articled is a sensational hit piece. I lived in that town for a decade. I have close ties to that program. My family has been season ticket holders since the 80s. I know things good and bad about the program, and I can tell you that story is garbage. When an author tries to make a BB gun fight sound worse than Blackhawk Down in Mogadishu you have to question the integrity and perspective of the what is being said. When he goes on to use a legal incident (squirrel hunting) as an illustration of rampant corruption, one knows unequivocally that he is making a giant leap and obviously didn't find much in his exhaustive search. 

FSU is on top of the football world and they know that these regurgitated hit pieces will get hits. This story has no new facts about anything that hasn't already been written. It is just rephrasing and it sounds so official because they "poured over police records". People will believe what they want. Rivals well revel in it and use it to talk smack. The truth is FSU has suspended and/or kicked off lots of kids that were incredibly good football players. The TPD has arrested star players for very questionable things in the past. Willie Meggs has prosecuted players that never should have been prosecuted. Look up the Travis Johnson case. He was no back up. He was a star who ended up playing in the NFL and Meggs cost him millions. Lots more to the story.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's Gameday. Winners in bold. 

*Georgia* @ MIZZOU

AU @ *STATE*

*Ole Miss* @ TAMU

Oregon @ *UCLA*

*TCU* @ Baylor

*LSU* @ UF (*Ugly, ugly, ugly game.*)

USC @ *Arizona*


----------



## dgowder

How bout them dawgs!!!


----------



## dgowder

Jeremy Pruitt for president. Best defensive game for UGA in 10 yrs


----------



## leemac

dgowder said:


> How bout them dawgs!!!


Grown Man Football at its finest. GO DAWGS!


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Hail State!


----------



## Dustin D

Just got in, haven't even showered yet, 
kept up with stats on my phone,
damn Hogs almost pulled off a stunner! *GASP*

State keeps ....grinding...grinding..... lol

UGA says....Todd who?

Ole Miss trying to put A&M out of the Top 25.

Can't believe TCU lost that GAME!


Charlie Strong....almost got his statement win....


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's Gameday. Winners in bold.
> 
> 
> *LSU* @ UF (*Ugly, ugly, ugly game.*)



I don't think it was ugly, but it was a damn good game.

Great win in The Swamp! ... Les Miles 100th WIN!


LSU Rushing  CARYDSAVGTDLGLeonard Fournette271405.2220


----------



## stoney

*real college football*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_R-IrhtIzk
could resist showing u what real football looks like at schoolboy level
as much as we dislike the new zealanders we acknowledge that they are by far the best in the world at contact sports and the all blacks dominate 156 nations and are the best sporting team on the planet by far
no dancing girls acrobats and cheer leaders just raw emotion and unparralled passion
corey would love this vid


----------



## mngundog

stoney said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_R-IrhtIzk
> could resist showing u what real football looks like at schoolboy level
> as much as we dislike the new zealanders we acknowledge that they are by far the best in the world at contact sports and the all blacks dominate 156 nations and are the best sporting team on the planet by far
> no dancing girls acrobats and cheer leaders just raw emotion and unparralled passion
> corey would love this vid


What is this, the drama club?


----------



## DoubleHaul

mngundog said:


> What is this, the drama club?


Hogwarts--Quidditch Game Day


----------



## Nate_C

College Football polls are the dumbest things ever. The only logic is, they start it will a bunch of guesses 6 weeks before the season starts based on rosters where in most cases half or less of the players have played meaningful minutes. Then if you win you go up if people above you lose and if you lose you drop down some random number of places and it is better to lose early then late. This logic gives us Michigan State ranked higher then Oregon who has the same record but better wins (Michigan St. and UCLA vs. Nebraska) and who soundly beat Michigan St. It is also going to give us Florida St. ranked over both Mississippi schools even though they both have better wins. In essence they are saying what you do on the field is not as important as the complete guess we made 3 months ago. I would bet that Ohio State will be ranked higher then TCU even though they have the same record and TCU has better wins (5-1 Minnesota and 5-1 OK) vs. (4-2 Maryland and 2-3 Cincy). Why? Because Ohio State lost earlier.


----------



## swampcollielover

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Hail State!


*AGAIN! Mississippi State has it all this year!*


----------



## MSDOGS1976

swampcollielover said:


> *AGAIN! Mississippi State has it all this year!*


I'm a beat up old State fan. Enjoying it, but.........

Going to enjoy it while it last.


----------



## swampcollielover

MSDOGS1976 said:


> I'm a beat up old State fan. Enjoying it, but.........
> 
> Going to enjoy it while it last.


I know what you mean, my soon went to state back in 1995....we had season tickets....! Would love to be able to see a game in Starkville now, that stadium is something and the team is so hot right now! Like you we are enjoying the ride...


----------



## Dustin D

Nate_C said:


> College Football polls are the dumbest things ever.


....again this is why I liked the BCS Ranking System. 

At least there was a formula vs pure raw emotion.

And it didn't come out until week 8!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Rankings are great. Plain & simple. Leave it alone.


----------



## Stephen A

swampcollielover said:


> *AGAIN! Mississippi State has it all this year!*


Their biggest test will be when they come to Tuscaloosa and play in Bryant Denny


----------



## Dustin D

Stephen A said:


> Their biggest test will be when they come to Tuscaloosa and play in Bryant Denny


You sure? Alabama is 0-3 against its last 3 ranked opponents 
and just pulled off a one point win over Arkansas.


----------



## Stephen A

Dustin D said:


> You sure? Alabama is 0-3 against its last 3 ranked opponents
> and just pulled off a one point win over Arkansas.


I'll take a sloppy win over a pretty loss any day. They definitely need to play better and be more disciplined. Almost all of our mistakes have been mental. I'm not saying they are going to beat State but if anyone has a chance to do it, it would be Alabama and since they are playing at home it's definitely going to help. There is still a lot of ball to be played and anyone who has played at that level knows that it only takes one week for things to change the outcome of the rest of the season. I don't see how you can think it want be a test for their program? No one in the last 7 years has came to Tuscaloosa and it been a cake walk for them. Could it happen when we play State? Yes.... but not likely. You can roll your eyes at that if you want but there's not denying anything I said.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Stephen A said:


> I'll take a sloppy win over a pretty loss any day. They definitely need to play better and be more disciplined. Almost all of our mistakes have been mental. I'm not saying they are going to beat State but if anyone has a chance to do it, it would be Alabama and since they are playing at home it's definitely going to help. There is still a lot of ball to be played and anyone who has played at that level knows that it only takes one week for things to change the outcome of the rest of the season. I don't see how you can think it want be a test for their program? No one in the last 7 years has came to Tuscaloosa and it been a cake walk for them. Could it happen when we play State? Yes.... but not likely. You can roll your eyes at that if you want but there's not denying anything I said.


Does them 7 years include Louisiana Monroe coming to town in 2007?;-) Only joking. Bryant-Denny is a tough place to play. I dread when my Tigers have to play there in November..


----------



## Stephen A

Tyler Pugh said:


> Does them 7 years include Louisiana Monroe coming to town in 2007?;-) Only joking. Bryant-Denny is a tough place to play. I dread when my Tigers have to play there in November..


Haha I knew that was coming! You dread it and I'm thankful. From the way it's looking now, we're gonna need all the help we can get!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The toughest games left for STATE are ARKY @ Ole Miss. 

Ole Miss has STATE, ARKY, & LSU. 

I almost expect both teams to be undefeated when they play each other.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The toughest games left for STATE are ARKY & Ole Miss.


Darn, Jacob, your intel's gotta be better than anybody else's in the SEC. I mean, who else would've divined that Sonnyboy Shula's back coaching 'Bama just from that 1-point win Saturday nite over the Sooey Pigs? (That means the Tide has won the last three against Arky by 105 points but who's counting?) Still, you're right, the Gumps will just roll over against MSU - but, hey, the good news is at some point this season the Bullies will revert to being the Bullies and roll over on their own, traditionally speaking, better than just about anybody in the SEC. Count on it.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's a bad matchup for y'all. You can't run the ball on them. They stop the run. They spread you out & punch you in the mouth while doing it. 

ARKY is a tough matchup for anybody right now. Their record doesn't reflect it, but they outplayed 2 of the 3 teams in The SEC they have played. They'll beat Georgia this week. 

Just like ARKY is a bad matchup for LSU. Ole Miss & TAMU aren't. I know LSU loses to Ole Miss if Brandon Harris doesn't go. That defense is wayyyy too good to try & play them like we played UF. The LSU/Ole Miss rivalry is a good one. Historically LSU has ended several great Ole Miss seasons in DV. The problem is none have been since Slingblade has been in The BR. In fact, LSU has been blown out by them. On paper it's Ole Miss by 14. My heart won't accept that. I'll be there for that game.


----------



## Dustin D

Could you imagine the atmosphere of an Unbeaten Egg Bowl?


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Dustin D said:


> Could you imagine the atmosphere of an Unbeaten Egg Bowl?


Doubt I could take it. I probably need to go make some pre-funeral arrangements.


----------



## John Robinson

Do you guys sense a new greater parity in college football, more like the NFL than college used to be? I don't know about the other conferences so much, but for decades the Pac 10, now 12 used to have a few perennial winners USC, UCLA, Washington, and occasionally Stanford. Lately Oregon and Stanford have been at the top. The rest of the conference were fodder for those top teams with the occasional upset when one of the big guys relaxed and didn't take the push-over seriously the week before in practice. Now it seems like anybody can beat anybody, heck 2-5 Washington State beat 5-1 Utah, which BTW is a pretty good team not getting much press or credit. I think the days of a team totally dominating this conference and going unbeaten, or maybe one loss, are over. 

What are things like in your conference? I know there are a few SEC guys here, but what about Big 10, AAC and Big 12 conference fans, new parity going on there, or are things pretty much as they were?


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Do you guys sense a new greater parity in college football, more like the NFL than college used to be? I don't know about the other conferences so much, but for decades the Pac 10, now 12 used to have a few perennial winners USC, UCLA, Washington, and occasionally Stanford. Lately Oregon and Stanford have been at the top. The rest of the conference were fodder for those top teams with the occasional upset when one of the big guys relaxed and didn't take the push-over seriously the week before in practice. Now it seems like anybody can beat anybody, heck 2-5 Washington State beat 5-1 Utah, which BTW is a pretty good team not getting much press or credit. I think the days of a team totally dominating this conference and going unbeaten, or maybe one loss, are over.
> 
> What are things like in your conference? I know there are a few SEC guys here, but what about Big 10, AAC and Big 12 conference fans, new parity going on there, or are things pretty much as they were?


I had that conversation with my WSU alum son yesterday. I asked how the alum's were perceiving Leach's tenure. His response was a somewhat 
typical fan response about the Coug's lousy defense. I then reminded him of how bare the cupboard had been when Leach took over other than the 
QB who is a typical Coug QB, who has to be capable of improvising. The Coug's also gave OR & Stanford all they wanted before losing - What I see 
in the PAC 12 is a lot of guys who are good coaches that provide a good product on the field. 

As can be seen from the MS schools recent success that's also happening in the vaunted SEC  - coaches that recruit well but can't translate that to 
the field will be more short lived in their position - 

Like the 3 point shot in Basketball revived the game - the limit on stockpiled players on scholarship has done a lot to create parity in college FB!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

the parity in CFB can also be attributed to the use of the QB driven "zone read or pistol type" offenses..the position of tailback/running back has just about been taken out of the game..The teams that are doing well have a very good QB at the helm, those teams that are struggling have new inexperienced guys at the position


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> the position of tailback/running back has just about been taken out of the game.


Might want to inform Arkansas, AU, gumps, Florida, Georgia, LSU, STATE, South Carolina, & UT that from The SEC alone.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Might want to inform Arkansas, AU, gumps, Florida, Georgia, LSU, STATE, South Carolina, & UT that from The SEC alone.


Think the Gumps (cap G, Jacob, show some respect) were informed about that at the end of the 3d quarter Saturday night, at which time 'Bama had one count 'em rushing yard against Arkansas. Want to lend 'Bama a real live QB who doesn't draw 9-10 men into the box so as to essentially suffocate what Kiffin called the best RB cadre in college football?

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> Do you guys sense a new greater parity in college football, more like the NFL than college used to be? I don't know about the other conferences so much, but for decades the Pac 10, now 12 used to have a few perennial winners USC, UCLA, Washington, and occasionally Stanford. Lately Oregon and Stanford have been at the top. The rest of the conference were fodder for those top teams with the occasional upset when one of the big guys relaxed and didn't take the push-over seriously the week before in practice. Now it seems like anybody can beat anybody, heck 2-5 Washington State beat 5-1 Utah, which BTW is a pretty good team not getting much press or credit. I think the days of a team totally dominating this conference and going unbeaten, or maybe one loss, are over.
> 
> What are things like in your conference? I know there are a few SEC guys here, but what about Big 10, AAC and Big 12 conference fans, new parity going on there, or are things pretty much as they were?


There is definitely more parity in the Pac Whatever. When Pete was there, the rest of the conference was pretty bad, now there are several pretty good to very good teams. I think it is a down year for the SEC (a down how long has it been since Tebow left, actually for the SEC east--UK in the championship game anyone?) but the top powers in the west just aren't as good as they have been in the last few years. The Big 12 has parity built in with Oklahoma willing to throw out a bad loss every year, but it will be back to them and TX soon. The Big 10 is as over-rated and irrelevant as usual except that Michigan is a true dumpster fire. The ACC just plain sucks after FSU--worst I have ever seen it--and FSU is looking a little shaky itself.

Should make for a fun playoff


----------



## swampcollielover

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The toughest games left for STATE are ARKY @ Ole Miss.
> 
> Ole Miss has STATE, ARKY, & LSU.
> 
> I almost expect both teams to be undefeated when they play each other.


*Now that would be an "Egg Bowl" worth watching.....Go State!*


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Will Winston withdraw from FSU?


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Will Winston withdraw from FSU?


ROFL!!!

Wayne, Winston will play until they eventually hall him off in chains.
Jimbo Fisher's reputation may go with him if he's not careful.


----------



## Migillicutty

Why in the hell would he withdraw? Give me a break. Read the reports. He has NEVER even been arrested. The absurdity of that assertion is beyond comprehension. 

ESPN and others have decided to wage war on a college kid. It's appalling. They have gone beyond sensationalism and are now just outright lying by omission. They aren't even trying to state facts or be objective. I can't put my finger on why except that FSU just keeps winning and he just keeps performing regardless of the outside barrage he is withstanding. He is a threat to their investment along with FSU and he is rock star famous and this generates views, clicks, ie revenue. They are willing to sacrifice their integrity for greed and it's disgusting. My friend wrote this on Facebook. It's a great summary of the actual facts. Now tell me if this was your son would you think he should withdraw from school? Be honest. 

I'm bored, so here we go....
Because it seems no one actually reviews the facts. Let's really look at
this Criminal Mastermind....


Winston's GPA- graduated HS with a 4.0. ACC Academic All American 2012-2014
http://www.seminoles.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209574459 


Prior to taking a game day snap for FSU..
Was he involved in a BB gun incident that resulted in property damage? Yep.
He was accompanied by a few other players that until today, remarkably
haven't been scorn. Was it a deliberate act of vandalism? Nope. It was a
group of players being reckless with BB guns playing war. Wow, they could
have put their eye out. Was it stupid? Yep. Have each of us done stupid
things when we were 18-19-20? YepX2. Can you name the other players
involved? Nope. Why? Because they are not important....weird huh??


Prior to taking a game day snap for FSU...
Burger King ketchup cup heist...Did Winston and two other players use
ketchup cups to get drinks from the fountain? Yep. Was it stupid? Yep. Can
you name the other players involved? Nope. Why? Because they are not
important....weirder huh?


Now to the BIG COVER UP.......


Winston was originally investigated for the alleged sexual assault while he
was a red shirt freshman. He had never taken a snap or thrown a baseball at
FSU. He wasn't suspended during the investigation because he wasn't
identified until the offseason January, 10 2013. 


THIS IS IMPORTANT, SO PAY ATTENTION: The Accusers ROOMMATE placed the
initial call to 911 on December 7th 2012, the roommate stated that the when
she came home she found the accuser upset. When asked where she was for the
past six hours. The accuser stated to the roommate that she was taken
advantage of and thinks she was drugged or hit over the head. The roommate
also stated (in a subsequent report) that she had been looking for the
accuser because her (accusers) boyfriend was calling. The roommate also
states that the accuser was begging her not to call 911. When the accuser
got to the hospital a new variation of this statement was told to the
attending nurse and the sexual assault investigator. Between December 7th
2012 and January 10th 2013 (40Days) of the initial investigation TPD, had no
idea that the alleged perpetrator was a FSU football player. But during
those 40days TPD investigators interviewed the accuser, her friends and
roommate AND during this time the investigators began to question the
accusers account of events. Why? because her story changed four times and
differed from the story her sorority sisters told based on what she told
them.


40 Days of investigation go by and the accuser IDs Jameis Winston as the
alleged perpetrator. By this time TPD has already found misinformation from
the accuser, so they call Winston to schedule a interview. They don't pick
him up. why? Because they already have doubt with the accusers conflicting
statements. Winston immediately contacts the athletic department (which is
protocol). Winston is then directed to hire Jansen as his attorney. Winston
is told to shut up, which is exactly what any attorney would direct their
client to do. So then Jansen has Winston write out a statement accounting
for his version of events that night. Jansen then asks Winston if he has any
witnesses...and Winston says my roommates, so Jansen immediately obtains
statements from the witnesses, as any Defense attorney would do. 


During the months that followed the accuser would not cooperate with
Tallahassee Police Department, that's why it was labeled as inactive. Her
story didn't match the story that she told her sorority sisters. Again, in
her initial interview with the attending nurse and the sexual assault
investigator she claimed she was drugged and drunk, or struck in the head,
yet her toxicology reports showed no drugs and trace alcohol and her
physical examination showed no abrasions or trauma typically found in a
forced sexual assault. Her rape kit was returned with two separate semen
results, so she had sex with another person with in 24 hours. The case, all
the evidence and interviews were investigated by the Tallahassee Police
Department, The State Attorneys Investigative Unit and Florida Department of
Law Enforcement. Not only did the DA not find sufficient evidence to press
charges, he didn't even find enough evidence to bring the case to a Grand
Jury(as of the date of the news conference). 


Yes, its plausible that the police report was improperly passed to Jansen,
but that doesn't mean that the evidence obtained in the initial 40 days was
altered, tampered with or missing. Is it plausible that investigators or
supervisors passed information to Jansen prior to it getting to the State
Attorney? Yes, but again that doesn't mean it was altered to cover up
anything.


Crab Gate....
Did he steal crab-legs? Yep, but if you watch the video and read the
incident report you will see that he didn't act in a "deceptive nature". He
simply paid more attention to his cell phone and fans than to his obligation
to go through the checkout line. In the video he actually followed a cop out
the door and as per the report he stopped and spoke to the cop out of camera
view. Not the typical actions of a thief. Because of this he wasn't charged
criminally, instead he was issued a citation. Dumb? Remarkably! 


Did he stand up on a table and yell a vulgarity? Yep. Un-defendable in the
vacuum of Face Book rants, but in the world of memes it is a viral
vulgarity. This action was not intended to degrade women or his accuser. But
none the less it was in poor taste and showed lack of self awareness. And
because of this lack of self-awareness he rode the pine the following game.


Is Winston a Thug? Not from my point of view. I have yet to see him taunt
other fans or players. I have yet hear him give an interview where he didn't
praise his teammates, instead of himself. 


But why let the facts get in the way of a good witch hunt?


----------



## mngundog

> He simply paid more attention to his cell phone and fans than to his obligation
> to go through the checkout line.


The guy who believes this, would also believe Winston signed 950 for an autograph dealer out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## Migillicutty

Right because big time college players don't sign room fulls (literally)of stuff on a regular basis, not to mention a Heisman winner. You obviously have no idea whatsoever about how many autographs a guy like that signs and have never stepped foot near a big time college program. 

I love how espn went searching online and found these autographs "authenticated" and then reported on it forcing FSU to do their due diligence and now is running with the headline that Winston is being "investigated" for a potential NCAA violation. Pretty clever little move on their part. Completely devoid of integrity but it gets the ratings and supports the "narrative" so screw truth.

Also interesting that an Alabama player was actually arrested this week with over 100 grams of pot and 5k in cash and an ol miss player has a picture of him hitting a bong hit the internet but they don't even mention it on the three college football shows I watched today. I'm sure it has nothing to do with bias.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, you probably meant two Heisman winners. When ESPN did the same job on Manziel, our pr guy said something like you can't argue with someone that buys their ink by the barrel. A time gone by saying because of the internet but still vital.
He meant that ESPN does so much to showcase football and promote it that we can't diss them but try to work with them in resolving.
I probably didn't get it exactly right, you know how polished the pr guys are compared to engineers .


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> Right because big time college players don't sign room fulls (literally)of stuff on a regular basis, not to mention a Heisman winner. You obviously have no idea whatsoever about how many autographs a guy like that signs and have never stepped foot near a big time college program.
> 
> I love how espn went searching online and found these autographs "authenticated" and then reported on it forcing FSU to do their due diligence and now is running with the headline that Winston is being "investigated" for a potential NCAA violation. Pretty clever little move on their part. Completely devoid of integrity but it gets the ratings and supports the "narrative" so screw truth.
> 
> Also interesting that an Alabama player was actually arrested this week with over 100 grams of pot and 5k in cash and an ol miss player has a picture of him hitting a bong hit the internet but they don't even mention it on the three college football shows I watched today. I'm sure it has nothing to do with bias.


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne I understand the sentiment and it is true. I don't begrudge the reporting of the Winston issues by espn or any other news outlet. I do take issue with the blatant omission of the facts. The autograph situation is just the latest in trumped up accusations that could be made against a couple dozen guys at any point in time in college football. Even more egregious, no one has even alleged that they paid him or that he took money. There is no accusation it is simply a report that an authentication site has a bunch of items. These authentication sites are shady as it is and these kids sign hundreds of things on a regiular basis. His autograph count like johny footballs is in the thousands. 

Mngundog, believe what you want. You aren't the smartest guy in the room even if you'd like to think so. The only thing that was proven is you don't have the slightest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> the parity in CFB can also be attributed to the use of the QB driven "zone read or pistol type" offenses..the position of tailback/running back has just about been taken out of the game..The teams that are doing well have a very good QB at the helm, those teams that are struggling have new inexperienced guys at the position


Parity in college football has everything to do with artificial scholarship limitations and practice time limitations. There are lots of players beating up on Alabama, Texas, Michigan, Notre Dame, etc. who used to be standing on their sideline when scholarships were unlimited. Even going from 125 to 85 means that over two recruiting classes a whole scholarship limit of players went somewhere besides your school. Whether you agree with it or not, the limits have had the intended effect.

With only about 20 hours a week to practice, lift weights, have meetings, etc. (at least officially) it is all you can do to install a game plan from week to week. There is no time for anyone to really get better. Alabama has a OL that they would probably love to get on the field right about now, but he missed about half of fall practice and just doesn't have the reps. It happened to Derrick Henry last year; he improved greatly in bowl practice, particularly in pass pro, and had a good game in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Also interesting that an Alabama player was actually arrested this week with over 100 grams of pot and 5k in cash and an ol miss player has a picture of him hitting a bong hit the internet but they don't even mention it on the three college football shows I watched today. I'm sure it has nothing to do with bias.


Beyond ironic that you would do the same thing in your post that you accuse ESPN of doing. 

First, the Bama player was not arrested. Second, "112 grams" is about 4 ounces. Third, this is a career backup who is not a Heisman Trophy winner and whom the school has not pimped for publicity at every opportunity.

You should know that it is entirely plausible that he was just holding the money and cash for a friend. Heck, he was probably on his way to throw the pot away and turn the money over to the authorities when he got caught up paying attention to his cell phone and some girls and got distracted. I mean there are so many ways these things can be misunderstood. Not to mention overzealous local law enforcement looking to enhance their standing in the community by digging up dirt on the MVP of the local economic workhorse, I mean football team. Entirely plausible. 

Don't worry, I'm sure we will suspend him for at least a half. 

You should probably do a little research on JW's father and his actions during the recruiting process as well as some of the feelings around Hueytown about little Jaboo. You might be surprised that his current conduct and apparent total lack of self-awareness is not surprising in the least.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> how can one be punished cumulatively when one has never done anything previously?
> 
> *don't worry, as i said before.......we haven't heard the last from this young man*!;-)



i AM a dang swami!;-)

post #539


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> First, the Bama player was not arrested. Second, "112 grams" is about 4 ounces. Third, this is a career backup who is not a Heisman Trophy winner and whom the school has not pimped for publicity at every opportunity.


Don't go souring other schools, particularly the one in Tallahassee, on the prospects of a transfer by the offending non-playa. After all the first syllable of his surname already lends itself to another FSU acronym (joining purloined shoes and seafood [and sex...?]). Should Saban see fit to send this stoner packing, the opportunity is golden - since there was no arrest for intent to distribute - for FSU to gain another monicker as Frei (or Free) Spliff U. ...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

RT my apolologies I thought he had been arrested. If he hasn't maybe the NYT should do an expose on bama protecting football players(I'm being sarcastic of course, but you get my point). My statements were not ironic as I'm not a worldwide news organization and have zero ethical responsibility to report things accurately(even though it wasn't my intention to do so), but nice giant leap. Make no mistake I am not trying to slam bama. Your point is well taken that this player is not a starter much less a Heisman winner, but the point is there are criminal acts going on around the country at schools and JW has been such a lightening rod that now, even when nothing was alleged to have been done wrong by anyone(the autographs) the reporting is spun in such a way as to make people believe he has once again had "an off the field incident". It is getting beyond ridiculous. 

Don't act like bama didn't want JW. Your school fought tooth and nail to get him to come there. Don't be one of those fans who tries to say that "we didn't really want him, and told him to go elsewhere", after he picked another school. Every school in the country wanted Jameis.


----------



## roseberry

through his many defenses we have certainly established that cutty can never possibly conclude that winston has any character flaw, whatsoever.

for me the next question is obvious. cutty, would you tongue kiss jameis if given the opportunity?;-)


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> through his many defenses we have certainly established that cutty can never possibly conclude that winston has any character flaw, whatsoever.
> 
> for me the next question is obvious. cutty, would you tongue kiss jameis if given the opportunity?;-)



LOL...oh my, I got a laugh out of that.

Someone would have to quote his post b/c I blocked it the day I figured him out.
Sounds like he's a HUGE fan of JW though.


////


----------



## Buck Mann

I'm sure a lot of people have read the NY Times recent article about Jameis. Here is another take:

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...ce-has-a-lot-in-common-with-penn-state-101514


----------



## Dustin D

Apparently 'Bo Don't Know'...Jameis Winston ... 

*Bo Jackson Speaks About Failed Attempt to Mentor Jameis Winston*


> I really don't know who is giving this young man guidance.
> I have communicated with him and I just talked to him like I was his dad.
> The things that you need to do. And this was before the incident where he was (suspended) from the baseball team
> (for stealing crab legs). I'm the type of person, I will go out of my way to help anybody.
> Normally, I don't like giving people advice if I haven't been down that road myself.
> But if I give you advice on something that I know more about than you by just falling out of bed in the morning,
> if you can't take that advice and learn from it, then I've got nothing else to do with the situation.
> You're on your own.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...about-failed-attempt-to-mentor-jameis-winston


----------



## Wayne Nutt

How in the world did the NYT get involved in Florida football?


----------



## Dustin D

wayne nutt said:


> how in the world did the nyt get involved in florida football?


drama!


/////


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> through his many defenses we have certainly established that cutty can never possibly conclude that winston has any character flaw, whatsoever.


John, when Winston actually DOES something beyond petty theft(1 incident) it will be easier for me to make that call.


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> I'm sure a lot of people have read the NY Times recent article about Jameis. Here is another take:
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...ce-has-a-lot-in-common-with-penn-state-101514


First comparing anything having to do with Winston and the issues at Penn State is such an intellectually dishonest leap that really no further comment is necessary, but I did copy one line from this article toshow how blatantly ill informed and ridiculously devoid of fact it is. 

_"What's crystal clear is that from the moment this allegation was made, members of the FSU athletic department made a conscious decision to protect its star player."
_
What an absurdly ridiculous statement. Not only was Winston not a star player, he never so much as taken a snap in a football game or thrown his first baseball in a game. He went on to be in a heated battle for the starting job that last all the way up until the opener the following fall. So this author has not only sickeningly compared FSU to a scandal in which a coach was proven to have molested young boys, other coaches were aware of it(COACHES not players, MOLESTING KIDS) and didn't do anything, he is also outright lying about the facts. He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> How in the world did the NYT get involved in Florida football?


like many other large city publications (LA Times, Dallas Morning News, Ft Worth Star Telegram) they have affiliates/syndications in other markets and just run the story in their paper/publication..most likely the author is a syndicated writer and has many affiliates that subscribe to his reports...just like the Bleacher Report


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Don't act like bama didn't want JW. Your school fought tooth and nail to get him to come there. Don't be one of those fans who tries to say that "we didn't really want him, and told him to go elsewhere", after he picked another school. Every school in the country wanted Jameis.


As I stated earlier, go back and do a little research on the behavior of Winston's father with every head coach who came to his house - except Jimbo Fisher by way of Dameyune Craig. You know, the former, Auburn QB who has publicly stated that no black QB will ever play at Alabama, all evidence to the contrary (current starter Blake Sims) notwithstanding? Not that he would have any ax to grind or anything. It was pretty clear pretty early where he would be going. In any event, at this point thank God for unanswered prayers, if there were any. We have done OK for many years without him and will continue to do so.

BTW, all indications are that the Bama player is dealing and is rolling over on someone, thus the lack of an arrest. I suspect he will not be associated with the football team around here much longer.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> First comparing anything having to do with Winston and the issues at Penn State is such an intellectually dishonest leap that really no further comment is necessary, but I did copy one line from this article toshow how blatantly ill informed and ridiculously devoid of fact it is.
> 
> _"What's crystal clear is that from the moment this allegation was made, members of the FSU athletic department made a conscious decision to protect its star player."
> _
> What an absurdly ridiculous statement. Not only was Winston not a star player, he never so much as taken a snap in a football game or thrown his first baseball in a game. He went on to be in a heated battle for the starting job that last all the way up until the opener the following fall. So this author has not only sickeningly compared FSU to a scandal in which a coach was proven to have molested young boys, other coaches were aware of it(COACHES not players, MOLESTING KIDS) and didn't do anything, he is also outright lying about the facts. He should be ashamed of himself.


Cutty; you're starting to come across as an irrational apologist of Winston. Regarding Winston, I'm starting to think "where there's smoke, there's fire", I don't buy into a total media conspiracy to denigrate him.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> John, when Winston actually DOES something *beyond petty theft(1 incident)* .


this is all i have sought to provoke. this single admission is a great step. not that it matters, but your credibility with me is restored and i will never comment on the character of this young man again.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Cutty; you're starting to come across as an irrational apologist of Winston. Regarding Winston, I'm starting to think "where there's smoke, there's fire", I don't buy into a total media conspiracy to denigrate him.


I understand that John. I do, and maybe I am sounding like an apologist, but can you rationally say this should be compared to PSU? Can you point to where any of these articles have provided new facts? Can you show me where any of them talk about the accuser being a part of a group called CleatChasers(well documented in tally)? Can you show me where any of them have talked at length about the discrepancies in her story from the very beginning, her reluctance to cooperate with the investigation or the presence of another mans DNA in her panties? Or do they just jump all over Winston with a rehashing of a particular set of facts. It would seem this kid had done some really heinous things. If one believes he truly is a rapist then that is heinous, no doubt, but he was not charged and for good reasons that have nothing to do with a conspiracy or a cover up. However, all these "allegations" by the media are brought from one perspective only and it is tiresome. I follow the program closely. I have read every official report myself that has been released and it is tiresome to constantly see ALL the facts of the situation overlooked. There are much worse offenses going on on a regular basis. Ray Macdonald of the 49ers beat his pregnant wife, wasn't suspended as charges weren't brought and that isn't leading every show on ESPN. This kid, a 20 year old, made some juvenile decisions, bb guns, cokes in water cups, and petty theft. He isn't a devious criminal mastermind. It is a little disingenuous for ESPN to chuckle and guffaw at how Winston "just can't keep himself out of the news", and "another day another Winston story" when they are the ones who are keeping him in the news over things they have initiated(the autographs). Winston has some blame in it, no doubt. He could have avoided some of this by making some better decisions(the theft incident, and the vulgar comments made in the union). For that he deserves criticism, but surely not the barrage of half truths and lies by omission that he is enduring. 

Here is a great read if your interested that showcases the ridiculous nature of the coverage he is receiving. 

http://perrydube.com/2014/10/15/its-time-for-fsu-and-its-fans-to-embrace-the-role-of-the-villain/


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> As I stated earlier, go back and do a little research on the behavior of Winston's father with every head coach who came to his house - except Jimbo Fisher by way of Dameyune Craig. You know, the former, Auburn QB who has publicly stated that no black QB will ever play at Alabama, all evidence to the contrary (current starter Blake Sims) notwithstanding? Not that he would have any ax to grind or anything. It was pretty clear pretty early where he would be going. In any event, at this point thank God for unanswered prayers, if there were any. We have done OK for many years without him and will continue to do so.
> 
> BTW, all indications are that the Bama player is dealing and is rolling over on someone, thus the lack of an arrest. I suspect he will not be associated with the football team around here much longer.


Right yall didn't want the best QB to come out of HS in Bama in recent memory. Sure ya didn't. I know Winston's dad has made some dumb comments. I get it. Goes with the territory in recruiting. I also know Bama residents have scorned that family since Winston decided to go to FSU. The passion runs deep in Alabama and they haven't been shy about taking it out on the family. I have spent a little time in B'ham, and we got in to bars free because one of my friends grandfather played on a national championship team for the Bear. Point being it's very serious in Alabama both for those who are in the club and those who turn their back on it. 

I think you are probably very right about the Bama player. It makes sense and I imagine he will gone.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm not too wrapped up in the Winston controversy. What little I've read the concern seems to be the way the school and police conducted themselves. He may indeed be innocent of the rape charge but it has become too muddled.


----------



## BonMallari

Texas and LSU have agreed in principal to a home-home series in 2019-2020...guess we better start looking at this years crop of 7th graders to find a QB...


----------



## Dustin D

*Herschel Walker Comments on Jameis Winston, Todd Gurley and Heisman Trophy*

Walker feels as though Gurley's suspension is justified, but he is also mystified by Florida State's handling of Winston:



> It is a sad situation. But I think (Georgia head coach) Mark Richt is doing the right thing. I think Todd realized what he did is wrong. Coach Richt has sat him down, which I think is the correct thing to do because you don't want to jeopardize all the other players. If the NCAA comes in and finds something that they did was inappropriate, then the whole team, and everything they have done, is punishable. I think that is what is happening at Florida State, so that is why I am sort of shocked at that situation.
> ​


The Seminoles' star quarterback is being investigated as well, but Florida State has opted against suspending the reigning Heisman Trophy winner thus far. Winston is no stranger to scandals, which is a big reason why Walker is unwilling to give him the benefit of the doubt:



> You want to talk about the rape case, I do not know about the rape case, but I do know the young lady never recanted her statement. You want to talk about the crab leg situation. What I do know is the video tape showed him walking out of the store without paying for it. You want to talk about him getting on the table, students were there videotaping it. But now this comes up again and they are 'oh he didn't do it.' He may not have done it, but you have to look at it and see what his word is worth.​


On the Heisman:


> I did not vote for (Winston) because of anything he did on the field. When I won the Heisman, I hope it stood for more than me just playing football. I hope it stood for me being a person, how I did in school and for me being an athlete. Being an athlete is more than just playing the game. Being an athlete is about doing more. I did not vote for Jameis because of that. The Heisman Trophy is supposed to be about integrity. Until his act is cleaned up, I cannot give him my vote. And it is the same time with Todd Gurley. Right at this moment, I cannot give Gurley my vote. If he comes back and I see a change then, that vote can be there. But at this time today, I cannot give them my vote.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...jameis-winston-todd-gurley-and-heisman-trophy


----------



## Migillicutty

No one has accused Jameis of taking money for signing autographs. No one has claimed they received autographs for money from Jameis. All that is known is that there are autographs that have been authenticated. He has signed thousands. This is a story completely started by and propogated by ESPN. FSU is required to do due diligence. It is very different than the accusation made against Gurley. 

He was suspended for the Crab Leg incident. 3 games
He was suspended for yelling an obscenity in the union, and there is no videotape of it that I am aware of. 1 game


----------



## crackerd

Zeitgeist says "nuclear level of hate" for Jaboo-beelzebub - inside sources say FSU has filled out poll deed to change name to Jameis W*innocent*ston effective with tomorrow's allegations, er, game program.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

If we win 5 more titles, I'm good with it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> It is very different than the accusation made against Gurley.


You're so full of crap. It's the EXACT SAME THING & was leaked by the EXACT SAME PEOPLE!!!! Damn you're so naive. 

Mark Richt is proactive. Jimbo, not so much.


----------



## Migillicutty

No it wasn't. I don't know where you are getting your info but a dealer shopped the Gurley story and supposedly has a vid of him accepting cash for sigs(that was his claim). No one has accused JW. ESPN uncovered items on eBay that had been authenticated by the same authentication company, that's the only similarity. Again no one accused JW of being paid. Because ESPN brought it up FSU looked in to it. Then ESPN started saying he was being investigated which is technically true but a little disingenuous. It is not the same thing. You either don't know about the Gurley case, or you don't know the facts of the JW case.

the misinformation about these "issues" is bordering on the absurd. Say you think he is bum and he surely got paid, but be honest about it, and admit it's because you don't like him and not because there is any evidence that he did or even anyone making a claim that he did. 

Is it Saturday yet? I just can't wait to see a great top 5 match up between two great programs.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I just can't wait to see a great top 5 match up between two great programs.


notre dame hasn't been a great program since Coach Parsegian retired early. overhyped each year, just like the sec west. their last national championship run had as much substance as their girlfriends!


----------



## Migillicutty

////////////////////


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, question is: Will GameDay be "transmitting" today from a secure location? I recommend Alligator Point so they can do a Dunkirk if the natives get too restless...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

I believe they are running their version of Operation Bodyguard. The set outside the stadium is just an inflatable. Alligator point would be a good position but I can't can't confirm nor deny the veracity of your intel. 

Go Noles!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Winners in bold. 

*Notre Dame* @ Free Shoes U

Okie Lite @ *TCU*

K STATE @ *OU*

Georgia @ *ARKY*

MIZZOU @ *UF*

Baylor @ *WVU*

KY @ *LSU*


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Winners in bold.
> 
> *Notre Dame* @ Free Shoes U
> 
> Okie Lite @ *TCU*
> 
> K STATE @ *OU*
> 
> Georgia @ *ARKY*
> 
> MIZZOU @ *UF*
> 
> Baylor @ *WVU*
> 
> KY @ *LSU*


Missed a few there. Looks like Muschamp will be packing his bags at the end of the year. A&M should hire him as DC. LSU perking up. Could give Ole Miss some trouble.


----------



## roseberry

i thought florida was better than that.
i thought texas a&m was better than that.
i thought kentucky was better than that.
i thought baylor was better than that, though i knew west virgina was pretty good.
i thought tennessee was better than that, though they will win next week.
i surely thought florida state was better than THAT!

but jacob, after last weeks 80% or so picks....this week? i thought you were better than that!;-)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I just don't know what to say. It is embarrassing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Missed a few there. Looks like Muschamp will be packing his bags at the end of the year. A&M should hire him as DC. LSU perking up. Could give Ole Miss some trouble.


Yeah, OU puckered & ND had the game won. ARKY has lost their mystique @ War Memorial. Too many turnovers & penalties. How bad did UF look?? Tough loss the week prior can do that to a team. 

LSU will make Ole Miss work for it. I still think on paper they're a 2 TD favorite. LSU has wrecked many Ole Miss seasons in DV. GameDay will be there. I'm certainly looking forward to it. That stadium will be rocking. 

TAMU desperately needs a DC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i thought florida was better than that.
> i thought texas a&m was better than that.
> i thought kentucky was better than that.
> i thought baylor was better than that, though i knew west virgina was pretty good.
> i thought tennessee was better than that, though they will win next week.
> i surely thought florida state was better than THAT!
> 
> but jacob, after last weeks 80% or so picks....this week? i thought you were better than that!;-)



Yeah, I should have went 5-2. Wasn't meant to be. Though, I could say I was giving winners on the spread & that would have helped some. :razz: :razz:

The spot that Baylor had to play in was a recipe for a loss. Conversely the same could be said for OU. They still should have won. 

ARKY just self destructed. Kudos to Mark Richt though. 

UF, sigh. They're just going to fall apart from here on I believe. 

KY screwed up in special teams & that's usually a strong point for LSU. 

ND is a very good team. I thought it was a good spot to pull it out. Almost. Should have won. 

Ole Miss is just nasty on D. There's nothing else that you can say.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> TAMU desperately needs a DC.


aggies also scored ZERO points jacob. we all know alabama has a poor defense.

note to kenny hill: kenny ("thrill", "trill", "squeal", "or whatever the nickname he requested was") hill........make sure you have at least a couple of nice performances before nicknaming yourself!;-)


----------



## John Robinson

That Notre Dame-FSU game was awesome. I was rooting for the Irish, but that PI call was the right call, the receiver didn't even try to pretend he was running a route. I wouldn't think ND will fall far if at all, they played as close to the #1 team as possible without winning or tying.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> aggies also scored ZERO points jacob. we all know alabama has a poor defense.
> 
> note to kenny hill: kenny ("thrill", "trill", "squeal", "or whatever the nickname he requested was") hill........make sure you have at least a couple of nice performances before nicknaming yourself!;-)


I'm aware of the score. Who knocked y'all's D?? Not me. I believe that secondary can be exploited, but you have to have the right team to do it. I didn't think the game would be that good, but I didn't think it would get 59-0 bad either.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> That Notre Dame-FSU game was awesome. I was rooting for the Irish, but that PI call was the right call, the receiver didn't even try to pretend he was running a route. I wouldn't think ND will fall far if at all, they played as close to the #1 team as possible without winning or tying.


your view may be valid. 

but i submit another valid way to look at it is: 
nd should fall 10 places for losing to a team that could not defend *notre dame *any better than that and fsu should fall 14 places for winning on a penalty to such a poor team.


----------



## Migillicutty

Say whatever you want, haters going to hate, all we do is win. 

"It's not what we do, it's who we are"--Jimbo Fisher

23 Straight


----------



## Franco

AP Top 5


1. Miss. St. (43)2. Florida St. (14)3. Ole Miss (3)4. Alabama5. Auburn

 


----------



## Migillicutty

Franco said:


> AP Top 5
> 
> 
> 1. Miss. St. (43)2. Florida St. (14)3. Ole Miss (3)4. Alabama5. Auburn
>  


Absolutely absurd


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Say whatever you want, haters going to hate, all we do is win.
> 
> "It's not what we do, it's who we are"--Jimbo Fisher
> 
> 23 Straight


It was a well earned victory - there were flashes of brilliance by both teams on both sides of the ball - 

The Admiral's son looks pretty good as a WR  - I can imagine the Admiral is a very proud parent  -
he will probably get a chance to watch him on Sunday - 

I am waiting for the 28th when we get the unbiased? BCS poll  -


----------



## Migillicutty

It was a heck of a ball game Marvin. Could have easily gone either way. Both teams played very well. It was fun to watch but after a couple of these heart attack games I'm kind of missing the dominance of last year. 

I have no illusions about this team being as good as lasts years. They will have to play better if they want to win it all, but they control their own destiny and I am enjoying the ride. A few years ago I would have never believed that Jimbo could have accomplished this, this fast. He has taught this team how to win. He has built a culture around the program of belief in the process and blocking everything else out and doing what you can in that moment. It's working as they are finding ways to win. 

As for the polls it doesn't matter for FSU. If they take care of business they are in. It is ridiculous to have 4 SEC teams in the top 5. Looking around that league the wins they have are not nearly as impressive and other teams deserve to be up there. Heck if FSU and ND were in the SEC all we would be hearing about after that instant classic is how they both deserve to be in the playoff.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Absolutely absurd


absurdity wont last long. bama loses to tennessee this weekend.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Absolutely absurd


Start the chant with me, Cutty. S-E-C, S-E-C, S-E-C.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> Start the chant with me, Cutty. S-E-C, S-E-C, S-E-C.


Nice of you to crawl back out of your hole after Auburn's loss. Going to be tough to make the playoff with 2 losses.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Absolutely absurd


Do you think the whole thing is absurd or just certain parts?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Having been a part of two 28-game unbeaten streaks in my lifetime (one included a tie), just remember that the only thing that is certain is that you will lose again, and probably sooner than you think. You are working against human nature.



Migillicutty said:


> Say whatever you want, haters going to hate, all we do is win.
> 
> "It's not what we do, it's who we are"--Jimbo Fisher
> 
> 23 Straight


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> i thought florida was better than that.


Well, we are now officially a dumpster fire. Things are really ugly in Gainesville!

Buck


----------



## Dustin D

Buck Mann said:


> Well, we are now officially a dumpster fire. Things are really ugly in Gainesville!
> 
> Buck


Muskchamp will save his job......when he beats Florida State.....


----------



## Buck Mann

I'm pretty sure the decision has already been made. But, that would make my year. It wouldn't be the first time we have kept them out of the national championship.

Buck


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> Well, we are now officially a dumpster fire. Things are really ugly in Gainesville!
> 
> Buck


Pretty sure that was official after they lost to Ga Southern. 

Muschamp is certainly done. Kind of hoping he wants to come coach defense for his buddy Jimbo though I doubt it would happen.


----------



## dgowder

Muschamps fate is sealed. I would be beyond shocked if he doesn't get the axe. He is one heck of a d coordinator tho.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Having been a part of two 28-game unbeaten streaks in my lifetime (one included a tie), just remember that the only thing that is certain is that you will lose again, and probably sooner than you think. You are working against human nature.


See my other post. I'm just enjoying the ride and have no illusions about it lasting forever. 

As as for the poll, just parts of it. I'm fine with miss st being 1 if that is what you think I was alluding to.


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> Pretty sure that was official after they lost to Ga Southern.
> 
> Muschamp is certainly done. Kind of hoping he wants to come coach defense for his buddy Jimbo though I doubt it would happen.


We could rationalize the Ga Southern loss because of all the injuries (23 different starters during the season). This year, with the exception of our defense, we look worse each week. Trust me, Saturday night was worse that the game last year. Most of the people here really like Muschamp and were hoping he could get it done this year. Whatever the reason/reasons he just isn't woking out here. I think one of his biggest problems has been evaluating coaching talent in his assistant coach hires.


----------



## Dustin D

Buck Mann said:


> We could rationalize the Ga Southern loss because of all the injuries (23 different starters during the season). This year, with the exception of our defense, we look worse each week. Trust me, Saturday night was worse that the game last year. Most of the people here really like Muschamp and were hoping he could get it done this year. Whatever the reason/reasons he just isn't woking out here. I think one of his biggest problems has been evaluating coaching talent in his assistant coach hires.


I think ol'muskchamp has had a horrible hand dealt to him. These past two season the injuries have been incredible in numbers.

I don't know what to think about their last couple seasons but one thing does come to mind.....injuries....over and over again it seems.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> See my other post. I'm just enjoying the ride and have no illusions about it lasting forever.
> 
> As as for the poll, just parts of it. I'm fine with miss st being 1 if that is what you think I was alluding to.


You are undoubtedly OK with FSU at #2, so I guess it is the other 3 of the unprecedented 4 SEC West teams in the Top 5 that is giving you heartburn?


----------



## MSDOGS1976

dgowder said:


> Muschamps fate is sealed. I would be beyond shocked if he doesn't get the axe. He is one heck of a d coordinator tho.


Yeah. And he will be paid 1mil plus as DC at some high profile school. I'm sure he will survive.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> You are undoubtedly OK with FSU at #2, so I guess it is the other 3 of the unprecedented 4 SEC West teams in the Top 5 that is giving you heartburn?


Is it typical for the SEC West to dominate the East, or is this a new thing? I'm surprised Notre Dame fell out of the top five, they were within a play of beating the number one team. My read on it was the polls were just about right going into that game and the results back that up. I don't have much hope for my Trojans this year, but they are doing pretty well with only 45 scholarships. The Arizona teams are surprisingly good this year while USC, UCLA, Stanford and Oregon seem to be a little off.


----------



## roseberry

usc will beat notre dame john. the trojans are suprisingly good. let no one kid you, the scholarship limitations are killers. 

buck, i agree with your statement. for one, muschamp never recovered from the charlie weiss hire. though injuries hurt too.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> Is it typical for the SEC West to dominate the East, or is this a new thing? I'm surprised Notre Dame fell out of the top five, they were within a play of beating the number one team. My read on it was the polls were just about right going into that game and the results back that up. I don't have much hope for my Trojans this year, but they are doing pretty well with only 45 scholarships. The Arizona teams are surprisingly good this year while USC, UCLA, Stanford and Oregon seem to be a little off.



The West only started dominating when the better coaching arrived. 7-8 seasons ago for LSU and Bama and more recently with Freeze, Malzahn, Mullen and Sumlin. In the east, it wasn't that long ago that Tennessee and Florida won Nat'l Championships. Georgia is always tough.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> usc will beat notre dame john.


I have a little loose change that says otherwise.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have a little loose change that says otherwise.


we already have one bet i am going to lose! lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. So nice, why not do it twice??


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I have a little loose change that says otherwise.


I never-ever bet on football games, seems like there can be an upset anytime anyplace. That plus, if I bet on my own team and win, the money is less important than the win, if I lose it just piles insult on injury. It was a nice gesture on John's part nonetheless.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I understand that to an extent.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Chris_Fowler_10_21_14-1413900368.mp3

Interview this morning with Chris Fowler. I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Dustin D

'These games are the reason you come to LSU' - *Les Miles*


LSU getting their second chance to be on Gameday this season.
I expect a much better game than on the road @Auburn.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Nice of you to crawl back out of your hole after Auburn's loss. Going to be tough to make the playoff with 2 losses.


You're probably right about 2 losses. Tough to beat 5 teams, on the road, in the top 11 currently​.


----------



## Migillicutty

Auburn's schedule is brutal no doubt.


----------



## Dustin D

First let me say that the Red Wolves Coach.....is a moron.....he made (several)
costly mistakes that literally kept his team OUT of the game.

Like this one..... (4th down, Fake Punt ..... from their OWN ENDZONE! )
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...state-runs-failed-fake-punt-from-own-end-zone


Anyway, look at these stats from last night ... Both of UL's leading rushers had 4 TD's a piece.


Louisiana-Lafayette Rushing CARYDSAVGTDLGElijah McGuire1926513.9474Alonzo Harris271074.0422



*Team Stat Comparison*



ARSTULL1st Downs22253rd down efficiency4-176-134th down efficiency*5-6*1-1Total Yards595521Passing342102Comp-Att27-399-17Yards per pass8.86.0Rushing253*419*Rushing Attempts3756Yards per rush6.87.5Penalties7-519-83Turnovers10Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown10Possession27:4132:19


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Auburn's schedule is brutal no doubt.


Hopefully, we can make it through the rest of it but I do not see it happening. I would LOVE to have another shot at FSU and/or State..It'll be fun to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Weird optimism by the media this week. Unless Slingblade gives up the 3 yards & a cloud of dust mentality, Ole Miss wins. 

That said, bring on the weekend. I suspect The Bulldog will be fun Friday night & I'm going to enjoy every bit of the experience Sat. 

LSU/Ridge Runners. It should be a good one.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> First let me say that the Red Wolves Coach.....is a moron.....he made (several)
> costly mistakes that literally kept his team OUT of the game.
> 
> Like this one..... (4th down, Fake Punt ..... from their OWN ENDZONE! )
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...state-runs-failed-fake-punt-from-own-end-zone
> 
> 
> Anyway, look at these stats from last night ... Both of UL's leading rushers had 4 TD's a piece.
> 
> 
> Louisiana-Lafayette Rushing CARYDSAVGTDLGElijah McGuire1926513.9474Alonzo Harris271074.0422
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Stat Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> ARSTULL1st Downs22253rd down efficiency4-176-134th down efficiency*5-6*1-1Total Yards595521Passing342102Comp-Att27-399-17Yards per pass8.86.0Rushing253*419*Rushing Attempts3756Yards per rush6.87.5Penalties7-519-83Turnovers10Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown10Possession27:4132:19


The Ragin Cajuns are undefeated in the Sun Belt. Hopefully, they earn another trip to the New Orleans' Bowl. The city's Chamber loves the 30k plus fans that attend the game.

UL may have to up Hudspeth's 1 mil salary to keep him.


----------



## Buck Mann

Franco said:


> UL may have to up Hudspeth's 1 mil salary to keep him.


There are a number of people here in Florida wondering how he would look in Orange and Blue!


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Buck Mann said:


> There are a number of people here in Florida wondering how he would look in Orange and Blue!


I would like to see how he would do at the next level. I know a lot of State people who would love to give him a shot if Mullen left MSU. He's from MS so he would be a good fit. But I'm not wanting Mullen to leave.


----------



## Franco

Buck Mann said:


> There are a number of people here in Florida wondering how he would look in Orange and Blue!


Probably better than black & red which are the colors of the Ragin Cajuns. I hate that color combination as it reminds me for the NFL Falcons! 

UL is going to do all they can to keep him but if he really wants to step up, he would jump from the Sun Belt to the SEC. 

Was it three seasons ago that the Ragin Cajuns lost on the last play of the game against Florida in Gainesville? 

BTW, I adopted UL when I moved to this town after Katrina. One of our radio stations has been the Voice Of UL Athletics for over 55 years! Don't tell anyone but I was pulling for Tulane against UL in the last New Orleans bowl.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Billy Cannon this morning. 

http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Billy_Cannon_10_23_14-1414072155.mp3

Ryen Russillo on LSU/Ole Miss. 

http://cdn.stationcaster.com/stations/wnxx/media/mp3/Ryen_Russillo_10_23_14-1414073085.mp3


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, that's so yesterday - can't you see the conversation's shifted hereabouts to how Hud's gonna look on the LSU sideline after Le Smiles departs for Ann Arbor?

As Hank Hill's buddy Bill Dauterive would say, "Tell you what..." he look pretty stout is how he look:






MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Those podcasts were from this morning. 

I'm sure Slingblade is not going to AA. He's too old & his family is settled in The BR. When he does retire, LSU will not be hiring the guy from ULL.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

SMU to hire Mack Brown as new head coach?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Dustin D

No shortage of Hype Videos for this weekend!


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Dustin D

ESPN GameDay Trailer


----------



## swampcollielover

*When all of you get done talking about 'second rate teams'....we can get on with top teams....like Mississippi State!

 Been waiting a 'lifetime' to be able to say something like that!! *


----------



## roseberry

why in heavens name would,
lsu v rebs
boogs v cocks
bama v vols
*ALL BE ON TV AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!??????*


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> why in heavens name would,
> lsu v rebs
> boogs v cocks
> bama v vols
> *ALL BE ON TV AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!??????*


A good excuse to buy more TV's or is it a conspiracy to have you do same?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> why in heavens name would,
> lsu v rebs
> boogs v cocks
> bama v vols
> *ALL BE ON TV AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!??????*


Makes no sense. I think only 1 will be worth watching.


----------



## Dustin D

Wow...just got in the truck from Dove Hunting 
and listened to that debacle on the radio. 

Inadverdent Whistle? Takes away 1st and Goal on the 2
then they miss the FG.....sigh....wow


----------



## Dustin D

My goodness...... Another drive to the goal line another debacle .....


----------



## BonMallari

Who in the heck is officiating this game? The sports books may have some checks they need to give out


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Having gone to Mississippi State and living in Kentucky I just watched a HELL of a good football game. Was some slobber knockin going on. In years past Kentucky was a sure win for anyone's schedule. Coach Stoops has gotten the team BELIEVING...be some sore Bulldogs tomorrow...


----------



## Marvin S

swampcollielover said:


> *When all of you get done talking about 'second rate teams'....we can get on with top teams....like Mississippi State!
> 
> Been waiting a 'lifetime' to be able to say something like that!! *


Enjoy it while you can - KY does not have a football tradition. but they will have!



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Having gone to Mississippi State and living in Kentucky I just watched a HELL of a good football game. Was some slobber knockin going on. In years past Kentucky was a sure win for anyone's schedule. Coach Stoops has gotten the team BELIEVING...be some sore Bulldogs tomorrow...


He was let go at AZ because he wasn't winning enough - Since he got into an easier conference that is now not the case  - PAC 12 regards


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Who in the heck is officiating this game? The sports books may have some checks they need to give out



Well with no more feet to shoot off and it only being 7-3 ..... I guess LSU can only go up from here.

....Oh look Jennings muffed the hand off...fumble....

I think they're hanging with Ole'Miss honestly here. 
No self-inflicted turnovers and we'd be seeing a different ball game.


But uh...could should woulda...... got to get it done.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Marvin S said:


> Enjoy it while you can - KY does not have a football tradition. but they will have!
> 
> 
> 
> He was let go at AZ because he wasn't winning enough - Since he got into an easier conference that is now not the case  - PAC 12 regards


Wrong Stoops. The one you are referring to is back at OU as dc.


----------



## Dustin D

...sigh.... you just cannot win Big Games with this many turnovers.
At this point if LSU does win.....what exactly does that mean for Ole'Miss?

We'll spot you 4 turnovers, a touchback fumble in the endzone and a shanked punt and still beat you?

.....Someone speed up the clock already....


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> ...sigh.... you just cannot win Big Games with this many turnovers.
> At this point if LSU does win.....what exactly does that mean for Ole'Miss?
> 
> We'll spot you 4 turnovers, a touchback fumble in the endzone and a shanked punt and still beat you?
> 
> .....Someone speed up the clock already....



...unless you MAKE BIG PLAYS!!!!


WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Big win for LSU. A really mediocre SC gave Auburn all they wanted and Miss St was in a dog fight with UK(yes football not basketball). Like I said the rankings are ridiculous. It has become more apparent that the SEC isn't so much stronger this year. It is that they are down some what and no team is that great. Should be a wild finish.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> ...unless you MAKE BIG PLAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, pretty bizarre ending. First they get in FG range, but take too much time - 5 yards, then LSU calls a timeout and suckers Mississippi into putting the QB back in to throw a game ending interception.


----------



## Dustin D

Ya heard!


----------



## MSDOGS1976

John Robinson said:


> Congrats, pretty bizarre ending. First they get in FG range, but take too much time - 5 yards, then LSU calls a timeout and suckers Mississippi into putting the QB back in to throw a game ending interception.


I thought OM might try a quick side line pass to gain a few yards. If it didn't connect, then try the long fg. Not sure what they were thinking, but I'm glad LSU won.


----------



## Dustin D

Look at this Field Position War.

Another Classic Rivalry Game in the books.

Good Night!

Ole Miss Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00102:19MISS 25520Punt06:53103:01MISS 20850Downs01:19101:12MISS 20680Touchdown13:10201:16MISS 48416Punt02:47202:09MISS 9830Punt12:46304:48MISS 21055Punt05:55302:00LSU 343-9Punt01:48300:56MISS 493-20Punt14:50400:54MISS 353-1Punt12:47401:41MISS 3537Punt05:07403:23MISS 32721Downs01:19401:17MISS 25945Interception


LSU Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:41105:48LSU 251163Missed FG03:52102:33LSU 30669Fumble00:07101:57LSU 32420Fumble11:54209:07LSU 61790Field Goal00:38200:38LSU 2210End of Half15:00302:14LSU 32421Punt07:58302:03LSU 437Punt03:55302:07LSU 4413Interception00:52301:02LSU 1734Punt13:56401:09LSU 25322Interception11:06405:59LSU 51395Touchdown01:44400:25LSU 473-16Punt00:02400:02LSU 212End of Game


----------



## Dustin D

MSDOGS1976 said:


> but I'm glad LSU won.


Check this>

*Stat of the game... **5-of-6*. 
LSU has won five of its last six home matchups 
against teams ranked in the top 10 of the AP poll, dating back to 2010.

Not 6 of 6 b/c of Miss St.... Grrr.... lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That stat can't be right. The heart breaking loss to the Gumps in 2012, where LSU was the far better team that night. 

I guess DV still has a little something left in it. Great win to go to a Bye Week. Senior Day against the Gumps is what is next. 

Condolences to the family of the LSU fan in The South Endzone who died last night of a heart attack following the game clinching pick. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/fan-dies-stands-lsus-tiger-052611284--ncaaf.html


----------



## Dustin D

Damn...you're right. We had that game shut down....until the last 60 seconds ....sigh...


I actually took that Stat from the ESPN Final Moments section. ah well...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It might be right. STATE was unranked when LSU played them.


----------



## swampcollielover

Even the best college teams can find it hard to get up for a team like Kentucky. But the really good teams will win those games anyway. MSU wins again! Go State! Thanks LSU for exposing 'Ole Miss' as imposters....!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They aren't posers. They're legit. It was a perfect storm. A team coming in with a bunch of confidence, an offensive philosophy & capability to exploit their D, the toughest venue in all of CFB by a substantial amount, & the players wanting to win one for the coach a night after his mom died. I'm not sure LSU wins away from DV, but they didn't have to.

There isn't really a team outside of ARKY who has the personnel to run on them. They (ARKY.) don't have the defense to defend the perimeter. It was strength on strength & strength on weakness last night. There's not a team left on their schedule who isn't a favorable matchup for Ole Miss.


----------



## Dustin D

swampcollielover said:


> Even the best college teams can find it hard to get up for a team like Kentucky. But the really good teams will win those games anyway. MSU wins again! Go State! Thanks LSU for exposing 'Ole Miss' as imposters....!


Cmon....gotta give LSU some credit. 
Ole Miss didn't walk into their #3 ranking. 

...beating Alabama in the process...


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> the toughest venue in all of CFB by a substantial amount


Oh to live in the fairytale land of SEC fans. One would think that they would hold some sort of winning streak with this great home field advatntage, but no they don't. 

Miami (Florida): 58 games (1985-1994)
Alabama: 57 games (1963-1982) 
Harvard: 56 games (1890-1995) 
Michigan: 50 games (1901-1907) 
Nebraska: 47 games (1991-1998) 
Washington: 44 games (1908-1917) 
Texas: 42 games (1968-1976) 
Notre Dame: 40 games (1907-1918) 
Notre Dame: 38 games (1919-1927) 
Florida State: 37 games (1992-2001) 
Yale: 37 games (1904-1908) 
Yale: 37 games (1900-1903) 
USC: 36 games (2001-2003) 
Marshall: 33 games (1995-2000) 
Nebraska: 33 games (1901-1906) 

LSUs longest home streak you ask? 22. Now it is a tough place to play especially at night but let's not get carried away with proclamations of it being the "toughest venue by a substantial amount"


----------



## Migillicutty

swampcollielover said:


> Even the best college teams can find it hard to get up for a team like Kentucky. But the really good teams will win those games anyway. MSU wins again! Go State! Thanks LSU for exposing 'Ole Miss' as imposters....!


The same thing could be said of miss st up until a few weeks ago. They are a perennial bottom dweller. I don't think miss st is in the category of being complacent. If they are they are in trouble.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Oh to live in the fairytale land of SEC fans. One would think that they would hold some sort of winning streak with this great home field advatntage, but no they don't.
> 
> Miami (Florida): 58 games (1985-1994)
> Alabama: 57 games (1963-1982)
> Harvard: 56 games (1890-1995)
> Michigan: 50 games (1901-1907)
> Nebraska: 47 games (1991-1998)
> Washington: 44 games (1908-1917)
> Texas: 42 games (1968-1976)
> Notre Dame: 40 games (1907-1918)
> Notre Dame: 38 games (1919-1927)
> Florida State: 37 games (1992-2001)
> Yale: 37 games (1904-1908)
> Yale: 37 games (1900-1903)
> USC: 36 games (2001-2003)
> Marshall: 33 games (1995-2000)
> Nebraska: 33 games (1901-1906)
> 
> LSUs longest home streak you ask? 22. Now it is a tough place to play especially at night but let's not get carried away with proclamations of it being the "toughest venue by a substantial amount"


What I said is a fact. How many times do I have to wipe the floor with you on this subject??

http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=ncfnation&id=100597&src=desktop

Might want to hear what Bo Wallace said as a comparison between DV & the number 2 stadium.


----------



## Migillicutty

You have hard time understanding the difference between fact an opinion. Fan votes, espn polls, blog listings, commentators opinions don't equate to facts. Wins and losses are facts, irrefutable hard cold truth. LSUs longest winning streak at home is 22, that is a fact. They aren't even in the top 15 all time for consecutive wins at home. Two other SEC schools have longer home winning streaks at home in the modern era. Just because you read it on the internet doesn't make something a fact. You are making yourself look foolish again, but most everyone knows you are just the resident homer.


----------



## Selous

Migillicutty said:


> You have hard time understanding the difference between fact an opinion. Fan votes, espn polls, blog listings, commentators opinions don't equate to facts. Wins and losses are facts, irrefutable hard cold truth. LSUs longest winning streak at home is 22, that is a fact. They aren't even in the top 15 all time for consecutive wins at home. Two other SEC schools have longer home winning streaks at home in the modern era. Just because you read it on the internet doesn't make something a fact. You are making yourself look foolish again, but most everyone knows you are just the resident homer.


This is comical. No one ever wants to play LSU at night in Death Valley, period. Regardless of how X and O oriented anyone may believe Les Miles to be, he's 46-4 at night in Death Valley. It is by far the most hostile and tough Saturday night venue in the US. That includes plenty of SEC wins - you know, by far the best conference in college football. You'd probably know that if you did a little internet homework before making yourself look foolish.


----------



## Migillicutty

Yes the internet is a bastion of truth and fact. I totally see where you are coming from now. Forget refuting the facts I posted, just point to the great expanse of the World Wide Web. Great 6th post. I'm off to educate myself on the interwebs. 

University of Phoenix Regards


----------



## swampcollielover

Migillicutty said:


> The same thing could be said of miss st up until a few weeks ago. They are a perennial bottom dweller. I don't think miss st is in the category of being complacent. If they are they are in trouble.


*Some live on the legends of the past, some make new legends today!*


----------



## Selous

Migillicutty said:


> Yes the internet is a bastion of truth and fact. I totally see where you are coming from now. Forget refuting the facts I posted, just point to the great expanse of the World Wide Web. Great 6th post. I'm off to educate myself on the interwebs.
> 
> University of Phoenix Regards


Yes, let's go back to pre-Internet times. Or do you want to go back before computers too? Things were so much better from an information standpoint back then, right? 

It would have taken you 15 seconds or so to educate yourself with basic information. That's just way too difficult. 

You got called out. You are wrong. You are pretentious.


----------



## Migillicutty

Selous said:


> Yes, let's go back to pre-Internet times. Or do you want to go back before computers too? Things were so much better from an information standpoint back then, right?
> 
> It would have taken you 15 seconds or so to educate yourself with basic information. That's just way too difficult.
> 
> You got called out. You are wrong. You are pretentious.



Saying something over and over doesn't make it right. I educated myself. I looked up who had the longest home winning streaks. I posted facts, the actual Records. Do you have something to refute that? No, didn't think so. One would think if you had the toughest venue "by a substantial amount" as was claimed, you'd at least make the list of longest win streaks in said venue. Of course in imaginary land I guess it doesn't matter if you actually win, just that it's really super super crazy loud while the other team is beating you.


----------



## Marvin S

Selous said:


> Yes, let's go back to pre-Internet times. Or do you want to go back before computers too? Things were so much better from an information standpoint back then, right?
> 
> It would have taken you 15 seconds or so to educate yourself with basic information. That's just way too difficult.
> 
> You got called out. You are wrong. You are pretentious.


Not a good thread to vent your frustrations - But tell us about yourself as you've chosen to post little on your intro - 
Most here know how little or how much the other guys know - or how big a fan they are  - but we know little of 
you or your aspirations to become the smartest person on this thread - not


----------



## roseberry

selous,
lsu was 0-14 and 1 against alabama in "death valley" in one modern era streak. very intimidating!;-)


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Beginning to think Cutty is a bammer..going back to the 1800's to "prove" something


----------



## Viper4024

On wisconsin


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> Beginning to think Cutty is a bammer..going back to the 1800's to "prove" something


Haha yeah well there were some modern era streaks in there and LSU was far behind. 

Look any college football fan knows LSU has a great Game day atmosphere and is a tough place to play especially at night, but so are many other stadiums around the country. My issue is with the "by a substantial amount". Until LSU actually has a significant streak of wins then all the crowing about toughest place to play is just talk. It is one of many.

By the way doesn't your coach know you can't put two guys on the field with the same number? Can't believe the refs missed that one. The pucker factor would have been a little higher if SC had a manageable distance and one more chance. Still think Auburns holds though.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Haha yeah well there were some modern era streaks in there and LSU was far behind.
> 
> Look any college football fan knows LSU has a great Game day atmosphere and is a tough place to play especially at night, but so are many other stadiums around the country. My issue is with the "by a substantial amount". Until LSU actually has a significant streak of wins then all the crowing about toughest place to play is just talk. It is one of many.
> 
> 
> By the way doesn't your coach know you can't put two guys on the field with the same number? Can't believe the refs missed that one. The pucker factor would have been a little higher if SC had a manageable distance and one more chance. Still think Auburns holds though.



Lol Im just giving you a hard time. I think playing on the road at night anywhere could be considered a "hostile environment" and a tough game to win. 

I did not notice Duke and Monty Adams both being on the field during the final play until media brought it to my attention but it definitely would've increased that "pucker factor" If you seen the missed holding call that SC had on the drive before, we could say it evened out. It really has to be one of the worst missed calls I've seen in a long time.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I have to think that any post about major college football in 2014 that includes any reference to Harvard and Yale is presumptively not valid.



Migillicutty said:


> Oh to live in the fairytale land of SEC fans. One would think that they would hold some sort of winning streak with this great home field advatntage, but no they don't.
> 
> Miami (Florida): 58 games (1985-1994)
> Alabama: 57 games (1963-1982)
> Harvard: 56 games (1890-1995)
> Michigan: 50 games (1901-1907)
> Nebraska: 47 games (1991-1998)
> Washington: 44 games (1908-1917)
> Texas: 42 games (1968-1976)
> Notre Dame: 40 games (1907-1918)
> Notre Dame: 38 games (1919-1927)
> Florida State: 37 games (1992-2001)
> Yale: 37 games (1904-1908)
> Yale: 37 games (1900-1903)
> USC: 36 games (2001-2003)
> Marshall: 33 games (1995-2000)
> Nebraska: 33 games (1901-1906)
> 
> LSUs longest home streak you ask? 22. Now it is a tough place to play especially at night but let's not get carried away with proclamations of it being the "toughest venue by a substantial amount"


----------



## Migillicutty

I was flipping back and forth and missed the no call on the holding. I'm actually glad the refs didn't call the two numbers penalty. They would have had to if they had noticed and I understand the rule, but it didn't effect the game in any way. 

You are right about pretty much anywhere at night is a tough game to win. I am nervous about Thursday night. UL has a good D and that place is going to be rocking(probably a blackout game for them). Our team is coming off a huge emotional win over a top 5 opponent. Thursday night games have traditionally been tough for us, and we have issues on the line. It's a perfect trap game.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> I have to think that any post about major college football in 2014 that includes any reference to Harvard and Yale is presumptively not valid.


Back in the day Harvard and Yale were the Alabama and Notre Dame of their time, but go ahead and throw out any of the streaks he listed over thirty years old and he still makes a good point. I'm sure no team wants to go into Death Valley as a visitor, but the same could be said of any number of other colleges.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Back in the day Harvard and Yale were the Alabama and Notre Dame of their time...


Marvin, being an old SEC aficionado, would see them as the Centre and Sewanee of their/his time.

Yale by the way had a pretty influential hand in Penn State's near upset of tOSU Saturday, and I'm happy to have contributed what little I could. Had it happened, Urban Cryer would have wept crocodile tears on his latest hospital admission form.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

damn...LSU can't get any credit....lol

If you look up the Home Win Records in the past say 15 years....(BCS Era), 
-Unless some how a streak 90 years ago is relevant to today's atmosphere inside a stadium-
...you can sort this out pretty fast that LSU does indeed have an impressive Home Record, but even better at night.
Their record in that time frame at home is better than F. State and Bama believe it or not, 
so is LSU's Home Record...but who's counting right? 


....but folks aren't talking about THOSE Stadiums quite as much....

Then when you consider the Ranked Teams Played against, it looks even better for LSU. 
I know you guys are trying to dwindle down LSU's @Home Threat to win,
but it's not just FANS writing articles and taking surveys that put LSU as one of the toughest places to play at night. 

In fact, interestingly enough, in recent history(BCS Era) in the SEC Champ Streak
the teams that beat LSU @Night @Home went on to win the National Championship.
Tebow, Bama and Cam Newton. Minus State....which might still happen.
I don't have the record books in front of me.

Coaches(Bear Bryant included) and Players of opposing teams for years 
have been quoted saying as such about Tiger Stadium.
I could bore you to death with the list but hardly think it's called for.

Most recently *Bo Wallace*.... 


> The loss was the Rebels’ first of the season, and after all was said and done Wallace had some pretty strong words about the nighttime atmosphere in Death Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s a crazy atmosphere. This is the craziest place I’ve played,”
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallace* told the media
Click to expand...

I mean, LSU just took down the Week 9, #3 Team ...... you think that doesn't ADD to the Legend?

I know it's all about W/L, of which LSU has a pretty impressive record in the venue were discussing,
but the mysticism is just as relevant. It's an intimidating environment based off of what Opp. Players have to say.
Not LSU players or fans......Opposing Teams....are who is giving the credit to Death Valley.

So unless you've actually BEEN there, @Night, you really can't say otherwise. 
The record and opp. fans and players are singing a different tune than....
_"the same could be said of any number of other colleges."_

If the same could be said.....I think by now...it would have been.....

Give LSU some credit! 

...or just Hate it up 

I'm pretty sure folks who actually play there 
know exactly why they consider it a great accomplishment 
to pull off a win there at night.

Everyone else has a 2nd hand opinion.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cam never played in DV.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin, nobody, even Mgillicutty, is saying that Death Valley isn't an intimidating place for visiting teams, we're just saying it isn't the only intimidating stadium in the nation, that's not hating on LSU.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> we're just saying it isn't the only intimidating stadium in the nation,


Well that's silly....who said that it was?

I don't disagree with that.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Cam never played in DV.


I thought the 2010 Game was in Baton Rouge.

....I remember that run though.....sigh.....


----------



## mngundog

Moving on........................ Maybe the next relevant topic could be mascots........


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Moving on........................ Maybe the next relevant topic could be mascots........


LOL yea....like how many Tigers can we have?


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> LOL yea....like how many Tigers can we have?



would rather discuss who has the hottest cheerleaders....Oh wait cant do that because the Aggies have a bunch of dudes...one who went on to become a Governor


My Vote goes to the USC Trojans...something about them white sweaters...UCLA is a close second during Hoops season...and the Laker girls still rock the Staples center

West coast bias regards


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> Moving on........................ Maybe the next relevant topic could be mascots........


When it comes to mascots, there isn't a u in the land with a better one than the UL Ragin Cajun's "Flaming Hemroid"!


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> When it comes to mascots, there isn't a u in the land with a better one than the UL Ragin Cajun's "Flaming Hemroid"!


Probably not. But Centre College (of the great 1921 season where they slayed all the college football giants of the time) was once the Praying Colonels - the ACLU and NoBama would have vetoed 'em out of existence if they hadn't already reduced themselves to just generic Colonels.

And of course there's the UC-Santa Cruz Banana Slugs, whose nickname Florida's trying to appropriate as a perfect fit for what their football team's become under Little Willie Muschamp...

MG


----------



## BonMallari

a disgruntled Ole Miss fan after losing to LSU.....caution NSFW


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> a disgruntled Ole Miss fan after losing to LSU.....caution NSFW


Good thing she didn't have a loaded gun handy, that guy would be dead.


----------



## rboudet

It always amazes me how anyone could get so emotionally attached to a team, hobby or whatever to make you act like that. It does look like she may have had a few too many crown and sprite.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> I was flipping back and forth and missed the no call on the holding. I'm actually glad the refs didn't call the two numbers penalty. They would have had to if they had noticed and I understand the rule, but it didn't effect the game in any way.
> 
> You are right about pretty much anywhere at night is a tough game to win. I am nervous about Thursday night. UL has a good D and that place is going to be rocking(probably a blackout game for them). Our team is coming off a huge emotional win over a top 5 opponent. Thursday night games have traditionally been tough for us, and we have issues on the line. It's a perfect trap game.


The missed holding call was bad. Very bad. Thats not because it was on AU. I would say the same if it was Auburn doing the holding. It was that bad. But oh well, we squeaked by. 

I don't think UL has a chance. I also thought LSU didn't have enough firepower to win Saturday night either. It will be a fun game to watch for sure!


----------



## Dustin D

I didn't get to watch the debacle of a start LSU had so I was watching it today at lunch.

Noticed this Graphic pop-up at the bottom of the screen......

Had to share.....lol


----------



## Migillicutty

I never would have thought Rolling Stone would be a voice of reason, but this article hits the nail on the head and highlights what some of us have been saying about the myth of the SEC narrative. 



http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...llege-football-playoff-20141028#ixzz3HTShSsgB
_So it's been painfully perplexing to witness ESPN use its outsize influence to prop up a Southeastern Conference that, for the first time in a decade, is arguably in a state of decline._
_I'm sorry, let me back up the truck a bit. It occurs to me that you may not be aware that ESPN is trying to shape the outcome of the college football season to serve its own corporate interests. Yeah, that's happening._


_ESPN has invested heavily in the SEC of late – highlighted by its launch of the SEC Network in August – and needs at least one, ideally four, of the conference's teams to make the inaugural College Football Playoff, to which ESPN holds exclusive broadcast rights (the first set of Playoff rankings will be unveiled tonight at 7:30 p.m. ET on the network as well)._
_It's good business sense to do whatever's in your power to advance and protect such an investment. Unfortunately, ESPN is the most powerful media brand in college football, managing a portfolio of broadcast rights to not only the Playoff, but every major conference and 33 of the 35 bowl games staged last season. This gives ESPN the power to control the narrative in the most subjective sport in America._
_That narrative? "SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC!"_


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> I didn't get to watch the debacle of a start LSU had so I was watching it today at lunch.
> 
> Noticed this Graphic pop-up at the bottom of the screen......
> 
> Had to share.....lol


I posted the link to that earlier. As usual, miggly wiggly decided to stick his head in the sand & rant about opinions not being facts. How it was some sort of bias & that it wasn't founded off of facts. I digress. 

See where the coach running the dirtiest program in major college football cried about ESPN & The SEC. Pathetic what Jimbo has become. Integrity is not something he can say what his program is founded upon.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I posted the link to that earlier. As usual, miggly wiggly decided to stick his head in the sand & rant about opinions not being facts. How it was some sort of bias & that it wasn't founded off of facts. I digress.
> 
> See where the coach running the dirtiest program in major college football cried about ESPN & The SEC. Pathetic what Jimbo has become. Integrity is not something he can say what his program is founded upon.


That is not a fact. That's a poll. Seriously what is wrong with you? How many of those coaches even play there? What a joke. 

No one at FSU cares what our rivals or sec fans of Jimbo is. Y'all didn't want him and we are more than happy to have him. Hope he stays as long as Bowden. He is building another dynasty.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well, it's a fact that 20 out of 99 FBS football coaches, who I am going to guess have a far better idea than either you or me of the toughest venues to play in, said Tiger Stadium is the toughest place to play. Have you ever actually been there for a game?

I have been there several times, and it can get extremely loud. When LSU blocked a FG attempt in 2008 to send the Bama game to OT, I though my ears were going to start bleeding. And if you have never been there late in the afternoon when the PA guy starts the whole "The sun is setting in the Western sky" deal then you are really missing out. Throw in the tailgate food and the fact that we win there a lot, and I don't know how you would top it as an experience.



Migillicutty said:


> That is not a fact. That's a poll. Seriously what is wrong with you? How many of those coaches even play there? What a joke.
> 
> No one at FSU cares what our rivals or sec fans of Jimbo is. Y'all didn't want him and we are more than happy to have him. Hope he stays as long as Bowden. He is building another dynasty.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I never would have thought Rolling Stone would be a voice of reason, but this article hits the nail on the head and highlights what some of us have been saying about the myth of the SEC narrative.


cutty and weed smokers at rolling stone,

espn didn't invest in something they needed to "make" into a superior product. they invested in a product that "was" already superior! 

however, i stick to what i have said all season, alabama sucks because they have no defense and no quarterback and the sec west is very weak.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Well, it's a fact that 20 out of 99 FBS football coaches, who I am going to guess have a far better idea than either you or me of the toughest venues to play in, said Tiger Stadium is the toughest place to play. Have you ever actually been there for a game?
> 
> I have been there several times, and it can get extremely loud. When LSU blocked a FG attempt in 2008 to send the Bama game to OT, I though my ears were going to start bleeding. And if you have never been there late in the afternoon when the PA guy starts the whole "The sun is setting in the Western sky" deal then you are really missing out. Throw in the tailgate food and the fact that we win there a lot, and I don't know how you would top it as an experience.


What 20 coaches? The DB GA at vandy thinks LSU is the toughest place to play? Good for him. Why are you guys so sensitive? How many times do I have state that I agree it is a great venue and tough environment? I just take issue with "toughest by a SUBSTANTIAL amount" espoused by our slow poster from La.

Yes I have been there. I have been to the puddle in Gainseville at least a dozen times. I have been to ND. I have been to Clemson. I have been to Doak well over 100 times. I have been to the old orange bowl and the new Pro Players. I have been to the Super Dome for National Championship games. The list goes on. I would venture a guess that I have been in more stadiums than just about anyone on this forum.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> cutty and weed smokers at rolling stone,
> 
> espn didn't invest in something they needed to "make" into a superior product. they invested in a product that "was" already superior!
> 
> however, i stick to what i have said all season, alabama sucks because they have no defense and no quarterback and the sec west is very weak.


They invested in a falling stock and now need to use some creative accounting to keep their cash flows looking robust.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> They invested in a falling stock and now need to use some creative accounting to keep their cash flows looking robust.


maybe because of espn's poor business management practices they could recieve a federal bailout. they could then be managed back to credibility by a presidential appointee. espn sucks worse than the sec west!

i would call for an rtf boycott of watching any broadcast provided by the losers at espn but i don't want the moderators to move this thread to potus!


----------



## Migillicutty

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpeq4nF5EJE


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://espnmediazone.com/us/espn-college-football-viewership-week-9/

Media driven bias!!!! Ohhhh the outrage.


----------



## Dustin D

LSU gets BONED by the Playoff committee LOL!

Sooners ahead of LSU? with two LESS wins??.....Laughable.... what a joke...

Sooners Opp w/l ratio(of the teams they've beat) is 18-21
LSU Opp w/l ratio(of the teams they've beat) is 29-23

LSU's two losses are to the current #1 and #3 Team in the Nation!

I don't have any National Title aspirations for this season......but I don't want to hear **** about Bias.


...and uh did I miss something or did Ole Miss not just LOSE to the #24 Team? 
.....and sitting at #4? What the hell is this crap?


College Football Playoff Rankings RKTEAMRECORD1Mississippi State7-02Florida State7-03Auburn6-14Ole Miss7-15Oregon7-16Alabama7-17TCU6-18Michigan State7-19Kansas State6-110Notre Dame6-111Georgia6-112Arizona6-113Baylor6-114Arizona State6-115Nebraska7-116Ohio State6-117Utah6-118Oklahoma5-219LSU7-220West Virginia6-221Clemson6-222UCLA6-223East Carolina6-124Duke6-125Louisville6-2


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> I never would have thought Rolling Stone would be a voice of reason, but this article hits the nail on the head and highlights what some of us have been saying about the myth of the SEC narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...llege-football-playoff-20141028#ixzz3HTShSsgB
> _So it's been painfully perplexing to witness ESPN use its outsize influence to prop up a Southeastern Conference that, for the first time in a decade, is arguably in a state of decline._
> _I'm sorry, let me back up the truck a bit. It occurs to me that you may not be aware that ESPN is trying to shape the outcome of the college football season to serve its own corporate interests. Yeah, that's happening._
> 
> 
> _ESPN has invested heavily in the SEC of late – highlighted by its launch of the SEC Network in August – and needs at least one, ideally four, of the conference's teams to make the inaugural College Football Playoff, to which ESPN holds exclusive broadcast rights (the first set of Playoff rankings will be unveiled tonight at 7:30 p.m. ET on the network as well)._
> _It's good business sense to do whatever's in your power to advance and protect such an investment. Unfortunately, ESPN is the most powerful media brand in college football, managing a portfolio of broadcast rights to not only the Playoff, but every major conference and 33 of the 35 bowl games staged last season. This gives ESPN the power to control the narrative in the most subjective sport in America._
> _That narrative? "SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC!"_


Man...There is so many places I could go with this one. The fact that you're quoting a Rolling Stone magazine lead me to the decision that it is not even worth my time to shred every "point" this article makes.


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm sure there are things you take issue with but "every" point? Some of it is opinion but there is definitely evidence of a narrative being sold by espn. Your on the inside looking out don't it isn't surprising you don't see it.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

I feel Rolling Stones had the same idea that ESPN does. Do whatever to make money. This article has every non-SEC fan jumping for joy and getting tons of views on their website. (making money) Just like ESPN talks about SEC/shows SEC games because it makes them the most money. Heck, who wouldn't do that? But you being a FSU fan, don't you think that FSU makes ESPN just as much money as any individual SEC team? I don't even mean that as a joke by talking about all the allegations going on or Jimbo running his trap but every FSU game is shown by some sort of ESPN broadcast. Gameday has been to Tallahassee twice already (making them money) Which reminds me, Gameday is not going to the AUB-Ole Miss game (#3 and #4 teams in the country) but they chose to go away from the SEC..

All in all, which you should agree, ESPN doesn't make the SEC or FSU good, the SEC and FSU makes ESPN look good by giving them something to talk about which in turn, generates revenue. A lot of revenue.


----------



## Selous

Tyler Pugh said:


> Man...There is so many places I could go with this one. The fact that you're quoting a Rolling Stone magazine lead me to the decision that it is not even worth my time to shred every "point" this article makes.


Dude - there's no use reasoning with a guy who wholly disregards the opinion of actual fbs coaches, a nearly 80% night game record since 1960, and miles' current night game record of 46-4. 

If you want a good laugh (or cry) read the Rolling Stone article, In the Defense of Obama. Sorry, nothing to do with college football, but since someone dropped Rolling Stone as a reference ....


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler absolutely it's about revenue. It is why FSU is dominating the headlines and why Gameday has been to three FSU games (twice on campus) this year all while trashing thm every other segment. You are right every FSU game is on TV because it gets viewers. I did notice that FSU was actually at the top of the list that Jacob was pounding his chest about. 

They do whatever makes them money. However I think that kind of skews their judgement. They definitely put the entertainment in ESPN but it is the main sports news source and so their narrative shapes opinions. Now they need the SEC more than the SEC needs them because the SEC has the product. However it does benefit them to promote the SEC when they put so much money in to the conference. They want to protect that investment. 

I do believe, and this isn't totally on espn, that the SEC benefits from "quality losses" much more than other teams and that is due to preseason rankings. I think that point made in the article was valid but that is my opinion, and others feel that way as well. Lot of quality football being played in the sec. I am not and have never denied that. Just think they get a little too much benefit of the doubt.

I also am not saying that because FSU will get left out. They are in if they take care of business. If they lose they probably don't deserve to get in. I don't think they are playing great football and like I said I am very worried about the trap game at UL Thursday. They have the talent but it hasn't gelled and they are lacking some leadership on the D side and we are missing our center badly on the Oline. They may get it together in time for the playoff if they can remain undefeated but this isn't the same FSU team as last year as everyone knows.


----------



## coachmo

FSU shouldn't lose with the schedule they play!


----------



## roseberry

it appears that espn has even influenced that poor selection committee. someone goes out of their way to establish a balanced committee by putting in place folks with the most integrity and highest credentials. archie manning then resigns his duty as the sec homer.

then little did we know the twelve remaining members watch a little espn and fall victim to the propoganda. i must give them credit for seeing through alabama's bogus recent support.

but they should be reading rtf college football thread. if they were they would know, THE SEC WEST SUCKS!!!


----------



## Franco

Migillicutty said:


> I never would have thought Rolling Stone would be a voice of reason, but this article hits the nail on the head and highlights what some of us have been saying about the myth of the SEC narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...llege-football-playoff-20141028#ixzz3HTShSsgB
> _So it's been painfully perplexing to witness ESPN use its outsize influence to prop up a Southeastern Conference that, for the first time in a decade, is __arguably in a state of decline._
> _I'm sorry, let me back up the truck a bit. It occurs to me that you may not be aware that ESPN is trying to shape the outcome of the college football season to serve its own corporate interests. Yeah, that's happening._
> 
> 
> _ESPN has invested heavily in the SEC of late – highlighted by its launch of the SEC Network in August – and needs at least one, ideally four, of the conference's teams to make the inaugural College Football Playoff, to which ESPN holds exclusive broadcast rights (the first set of Playoff rankings will be unveiled tonight at 7:30 p.m. ET on the network as well)._
> _It's good business sense to do whatever's in your power to advance and protect such an investment. Unfortunately, ESPN is the most powerful media brand in college football, managing a portfolio of broadcast rights to not only the Playoff, but every major conference and 33 of the 35 bowl games staged last season. This gives ESPN the power to control the narrative in the most subjective sport in America._
> _That narrative? "SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC!"_


State of decline? That is ridiculous, just look at any of the rankings.

Want to talk about decline, then address ALL the other conferences because it is certainly NOT the SEC.

ESPN has a responsibility to their shareholders and that is why they invested in a winner.


----------



## Dustin D

If this is what the State of Decline looks like for our Conference......I'll take it.

This Century the SEC is 9-1 v. OOC *National* *Championship* Games.

The SEC is *7*-1 in the last 8 National Championship Games 
(7 in a row is pretty much the definition of 'State of Decline')




So yea.....times are rough for the SEC conference it seems.....


----------



## leemac

*Breaking News*

Georgia gets to unleash the beast November 15th against Auburn. The NCAA said Gurley took over $3000 from multiple people over the last two years. If the NCAA found which dealers paid Todd shouldn't they be able to find out if other players had been paid for auautographs by the same dealers?


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> State of decline? That is ridiculous, just look at any of the rankings.
> 
> Want to talk about decline, then address ALL the other conferences because it is certainly NOT the SEC.


_*C'mon, man!*_ SEC jumped the shark when the NY Times touted it this month as talent central - which, for all y'all conspiracy theorists out there ('Cutty and who else?), was 'bout the same time they put a case of snoop or Snopes' reportorial arse whuppin' on that upstanding and overly glad-handing and crab-legging Jameis W*innocent*ston.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

The guy said for the "first time in a decade". He isn't discounting the accomplishments of the past decade. It's not like he is claiming they are a garbage conference. The SEC mantra has just become overwhelming. Obviously the most vocal on this board are SEC drum beaters so deaf ears all around. There are other perspectives out there. I think the decline issue is because Bama is not nearly as good as they have been, LSU is in rebuilding phase. The SEC east is the worst it has been in a decade. The Mississippi schools may or may not be pretenders. I think Miss St is a very good football team. Ol Miss has major issues on offense and a very good D, but that D hasn't faced a great offense yet, not even close. 

As for the selection committee it was telling what they are weighing. I thought the one of the most interesting things is leaving Ol Miss in the week after a loss. I actually like that because it looks like they won't put as much emphasis on when the loss occurred as polls traditionally have, and that is a good thing. I am a little surprised because of who the loss was to and I do think that is a case of the SEC "quality loss" issue. LSU isn't a very good football team(because their offense is dreadful). Nothing to get worked up over. It will take care of itself in the end. Now if they start putting 2 loss SEC teams over quality 1 loss teams then there will be a problem.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> it appears that espn has even influenced that poor selection committee. someone goes out of their way to establish a balanced committee by putting in place folks with the most integrity and highest credentials. *archie manning then resigns his duty as the sec homer*.
> 
> then little did we know the twelve remaining members watch a little espn and fall victim to the propoganda. i must give them credit for seeing through alabama's bogus recent support.
> 
> but they should be reading rtf college football thread. if they were they would know, THE SEC WEST SUCKS!!!


Archie released a statement he was resigning due to health reasons, because he was undergoing a medical procedure that would not allow him to travel during the selection process


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Archie released a statement he was resigning due to health reasons, because he was undergoing a medical procedure that would not allow him to travel during the selection process


Aw, man - here I was thinking Archie was gonna don one of them "Aints" sacks of old and vote anonymously... (Bon, looks like you got gulled - but hey, what do I know, I was only there the night he threw and ran for about 1,000 yards for Ole Miss against 'Bama and the Bear in '69 but lost 33-32 to old friend Scott Hunter). Only thought by many to have been the greatest college football game of all time - though of course it was long before the SEC went into decline...

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Aw, man - here I was thinking Archie was gonna don one of them "Aints" sacks of old and vote anonymously... (Bon, looks like you got gulled - but hey, what do I know, I was only there the night he threw and ran for about 1,000 yards for Ole Miss against 'Bama and the Bear in '69 but lost 33-32 to old friend Scott Hunter).
> 
> MG


that was one heck of a game...I remember watching it on TV...it was the second best game of the year ....topped only by the Texas vs Ark game of the Century


----------



## Tyler Pugh

leemac said:


> Georgia gets to unleash the beast November 15th against Auburn. The NCAA said Gurley took over $3000 from multiple people over the last two years. If the NCAA found which dealers paid Todd shouldn't they be able to find out if other players had been paid for auautographs by the same dealers?


I don't think this coincidence at all that he magically gets to come back the same week of Georgia's biggest game of the season. Thats fine though. I want to beat them with their best player.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> They invested in a falling stock and now need to use some creative accounting to keep their cash flows looking robust.


If 4 teams in the top 6 from the SEC Western Division = "falling stock" I am glad you are not my investment adviser. Has it always been this way? No. Will it always be this way? No. Is it the case right now? Quite obviously yes - except where you and Rolling Stone are concerned.

Seriously, when it is you and Rolling Stone against the rest of the world on the topic of college football, you might want to evaluate the perceived correctness of your opinion.


----------



## RookieTrainer

leemac said:


> If the NCAA found which dealers paid Todd shouldn't they be able to find out if other players had been paid for auautographs by the same dealers?


Now you are talking crazy talk. All you have to do is have the school prepare a report that nothing happened and you can get reinstated in a day's time. Right, Rev. Cecil Newton?


----------



## Migillicutty

RT, you need to understand tongue and cheek. I thought it was pretty apparent John and I were just joking back and forth. I guess I need a sarcasm font. 

You live in a tiny bubble if you think it's only rolling stone and me that feel the SEC gets a little too much credit from the media. (That was serious font)


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> that was one heck of a game...I remember watching it on TV...it was the second best game of the year *....topped only by the Texas vs Ark game of the Century*


My wife was a freshman at Arkansas that year and attended that game, broke her heart. Not having followed much football before that, she just assumed that 100,000+ people attending a game, crazy rallies and playing for a National Championship was a normal part of every college football program, boy was she in for a letdown when she went to Oregon State a few years later.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Archie released a statement he was resigning due to health reasons, because he was undergoing a medical procedure that would not allow him to travel during the selection process


oh yeah, sure, a medical procedure. archie was an ol' timey rebel. he just didn't want to be on a committee with a black chick!;-)

disclaimer: i often fight the sterotypes of southern racism with sarcasm. archie manning and his family are among the most thoughtful and caring people in our country. madam sec., dr. rice is one of the country's finest examples of public servant, she is a national treasure.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> oh yeah, sure, a medical procedure. archie was an ol' timey rebel. he just didn't want to be on a committee with a black chick!;-)
> 
> disclaimer: i often fight the sterotypes of southern racism with sarcasm. archie manning and his family are among the most thoughtful and caring people in our country. madam sec., dr. rice is one of the country's finest examples of public servant, she is a national treasure.


Tyrone Willingham is on the committee too....and Manning was evaluating the Mountain West with Oliver Luck


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Tyrone Willingham is on the committee too....and Manning was evaluating the Mountain West with Oliver Luck


bon, i trust you know, but for clarification, my sarcasm is in black. my serious thoughts in red!


----------



## Dustin D

Pretty sure we saw this coming.....
*

College Football Playoff Ranking Mistakes
*http://cfn.scout.com/2/1474337.html



> 1. *LSU at 19*
> 
> 
> 
> In the process, each committee member has to go through each team and each slot on its own merit. On the one hand, LSU struggles with the eyeball test having been blown out by Auburn and struggling against Mississippi State until a late charge, and there’s an obvious issue with the two-loss status. However, the two losses came against the CFP No. 1 and No. 3 teams. I think Alabama is going to play for the national title, and if I had to rank teams right now based on what I believe, it would be No. 1. However, based on what has actually happened so far – and remember, this can, will and should change over the coming weeks – at the immediate moment, the SEC West pecking order has to be Mississippi State, then Auburn, then LSU, then Ole Miss, then Alabama, since there are no other losses involved among those five SEC West teams other than to each other. At 7-2 with a win over the No. 4 team, Ole Miss, a No. 19 ranking is absolutely absurd. It’s one of the two glaring mistakes in the initial rankings
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link for the rest....
Click to expand...


----------



## swampcollielover

You guys sure are wasting a lot of space taking about these middle of the road teams....should be talking about how amazing Mississippi State is this year!


----------



## Marvin S

swampcollielover said:


> You guys sure are wasting a lot of space taking about these middle of the road teams....should be talking about how amazing Mississippi State is so far this year!


fixed it for you ;-).


----------



## Dustin D

swampcollielover said:


> You guys sure are wasting a lot of space
> taking about these middle of the road teams....should be talking about how amazing Mississippi State is this year!



Oh you think you're getting through unscathed? ....... we'll see about that .... lol


----------



## RookieTrainer

I like the way this guy thinks, but I don't see it. 

Alabama has struggled on the road, and we now are supposed to go into Baton Rouge - at night - and play a quickly improving LSU team after a week off and win probably without our starting left tackle? I hope he is right, but I will believe it when I see it.

Maybe the committee will give our left tackle as much weight as Oregon's.



Dustin D said:


> Pretty sure we saw this coming.....
> *
> 
> College Football Playoff Ranking Mistakes
> *http://cfn.scout.com/2/1474337.html


----------



## roseberry

RookieTrainer said:


> Maybe the committee will give our left tackle as much weight as Oregon's.


steve,
this is a very insightful point/quote! *this IS espn propoganda*. i have heard several talking heads comment that, and i paraphrase, *"oregon now has its offensive line back in force. they are a complete team again and look so dominating. this is one of the things the committee should consider."* i listen to that and say, *"DO WHAT?"*

imho (and this goes for bama's injury too) if a team is so incomplete that a loss to an "arizona" is excused because of an o-line injury, that team has no place in the discussion for top 4 status anyway. national caliber teams have linemen. national caliber teams have linemen to rotate in. national caliber teams have linemen to step up when injuries ocurr.

i watched the game. if oregon lost to arizona because of an injury to an offensive lineman.......he must be one bad mofo. 'cause 7 points makes it sound closer than it was.

florida state wins with a sub, missing their heisman/national champ qb in the game!(even though clemson is pitiful) oregon can't win without an o-lineman or two? and that's excuseable? i don't get it!


----------



## Tim Mc

Dustin D said:


> Pretty sure we saw this coming.....
> *
> 
> College Football Playoff Ranking Mistakes
> *http://cfn.scout.com/2/1474337.html


Pete must say whatever his audience wants to hear.
on a Cleveland sports radio show two weeks ago, he said Ohio st would be in the playoff if they won out.


----------



## Dustin D

I wouldn't expect any fireworls tonight. 

Teddy Bridgewater/Charlie Strong....maybe so.....but not this team.

...yet Vegas only has F. State by 3.5?


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> ...yet Vegas only has F. State by 3.5?


Thinking the books must be onto Jameis W*innocent*ston coming down with a case of ptomaine poisoning from freshwater crab legs out of the Ohio River.

MG


----------



## huntinman

crackerd said:


> Thinking the books must be onto Jameis W*innocent*ston coming down with a case of ptomaine poisoning from freshwater crab legs out of the Ohio River.
> 
> MG


That is pretty funny... Come on Cutty you can laugh;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Crackered's posts almost always make me laugh. He is a veritable treasure trove of obscure references. 

I've been saying it for a while. I think this is the game FSU stumbles. I hope I'm wrong obviously, but Vegas sees it as well.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> Crackered's posts almost always make me laugh. He is a veritable treasure trove of obscure references.
> 
> I've been saying it for a while. I think this the game FSU stumbles. I hope I'm wrong obviously, but Vegas sees it as well.


A trap game. They are looking ahead to next weekend when the mighty Wahoos are coming to Bobby Bowden Field, Doak Campbell Stadium, South Thomasville, FL to serve up a big can of whoopaz on them


----------



## MSDOGS1976

swampcollielover said:


> You guys sure are wasting a lot of space taking about these middle of the road teams....should be talking about how amazing Mississippi State is this year!


I like the way you think. But I'm laying low for now.


----------



## Dustin D

Hmm....shocking....does Louisville have the mojo to keep up the pace? 

21-0..... 2 minutes to go to half-time.


----------



## Dustin D

That's the kind of undiscipline stuff I'm taking about. 
You get a pick right out the half
and running around like a chicken 
you give it back to F. State. On a fumble =Fail


----------



## Dustin D

Looks like F. State has settled in. 
Louisville looks like they left their heads and hearts in the locker room.
DB's gave up on that pass and they totally screwed up that punt.


----------



## Dustin D

This Louisville team has no heart. 
That's the 3rd TD I've seen their DB's give up on and stop running.


----------



## Migillicutty

And FSU just keeps winning. Didn't think they'd pull that one out. Glad I was wrong. 

24 in a row


----------



## crackerd

Nice comeback. Thinking Golden Bear III's TD just before halftime was the most fortuitous play of the game, and turned it around. At least that's how it struck me when the clock struck bedtime - and I saw it more or less reflected by the final score.

After reading this article slamming Jimbo yesterday, also couldn't help noticing that most of the surnames on FSU defensive jerseys seemed to be recruits who had spurned Saban and other SEC schools for greener, er, garnet-er pastures. Not to exonerate Jimbo for a(n alleged) culture of petty and not-so-petty criminality, but it happens almost everywhere. Except they can go to confession over it at Notre Dame...

MG


----------



## swampcollielover

Dustin D said:


> Oh you think you're getting through unscathed? ....... we'll see about that .... lol


Bet we finish better off than LSU....!


----------



## Franco

swampcollielover said:


> Bet we finish better off than LSU....!


If they do, it would be the first time this Century. 

With that said, I hope they win the Nat'l Championship this season!


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> If they do, it would be the first time this Century.
> 
> With that said, I hope they win the Nat'l Championship this season!


Franco, your affection's showing - I'm sure you say that about the Bullies 'cause you think of 'em as the University of Alabama-Highway 82 extension center stepchildren.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> If they do, it would be the first time this Century.


Yea...it's a down time.... lol

It was a joke that I put LOL on the end of 
and STILL got the snarky response. Psht....


----------



## crackerd

Also, how 'bout a shout out and salute to Sly Croom as the father of modern Mississippi State Maroons football?

MG


----------



## Franco

crackerd said:


> Franco, your affection's showing - I'm sure you say that about the Bullies 'cause you think of 'em as the University of Alabama-Highway 82 extension center stepchildren.
> 
> MG


Having spent a lot of time halfway between Starkville and TTown hunting and growing pine tress, it was always a difficult decision of where to go for cocktails; The Maroon Room or The Houndstooth

Besides, I've always been a fan of Will Clark when he let he hunt his place in Noxubee Country. Though he lives in the San Francisco area and hardly ever hunts his own place.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Wife and I were watching last night, and I did not have it out of my mouth good for that kid to get on the ground and not fumble and the ball came squirting out. Ballgame right there.



Dustin D said:


> That's the kind of undiscipline stuff I'm taking about.
> You get a pick right out the half
> and running around like a chicken
> you give it back to F. State. On a fumble =Fail


----------



## leemac

Dustin D said:


> This Louisville team has no heart.
> That's the 3rd TD I've seen their DB's give up on and stop running.


It's not the kids. That is typical "third and Grantham" defense. Thank the good Lord Louisville wanted him and the Dawgs got Pruitt. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin D

Wow Maryland Captains refused to shake hands with Penn St. Captains
and get penalized for it. 

Got some bad blood going on there.


----------



## crackerd

Dustin D said:


> Wow Maryland Captains refused to shake hands with Penn St. Captains and get penalized for it.
> 
> Got some bad blood going on there.



MD still smartin' from failure to name Franklin HC when they ditched Friedgen and got themselves stuck with Edsel (sic) - by far worst game-day coach in the country, at least until Schiano gets back into college football. Hey, it could even be MD who hires him when Edsel (sic) goes to the coaching junkyard!

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Don't worry State fans....Hogs first Win will be against LSU. 
They always seem to have our number.


----------



## Dustin D

My goodness....did you guys just hear the announcer cream himself over Dak Prescott
hitting a wide open reciever?(wasn't a defender within 30 feet of him) Lol jeez guy....calm down


----------



## Dustin D

Youch.... Ole Miss Star Reciever Treadwell suffers season ending injury in the EndZone.
(Broken Ankle)

From game ending TD to fumble recovery by Auburn.


----------



## Migillicutty

Bad way for it to end for the ol miss wr. It was the right call though. He is definitely done for the season. 

Sure hope miss st hangs on to make the playoff. They aren't very good. Pretty sure Bama is going to whip them in a couple weeks though. 

The SEC East is garbage. UGA got run over and manhandled by a bad UF.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

If the SEC is garbage, so are the the rest of the conferences. I don't see anyone who is head and shoulders above the rest. Parity is the name of the game this year. I am proud of my dogs considering our history. We may not have the best players, but they find a way to win.


----------



## crackerd

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Parity is the name of the game this year.


You're right, Notre Dame "proves" it week in and week out. Proves that _*parody*_ is the name of the game this year.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MSDOGS1976 said:


> If the SEC is garbage, so are the the rest of the conferences. I don't see anyone who is head and shoulders above the rest. Parity is the name of the game this year. I am proud of my dogs considering our history. We may not have the best players, but they find a way to win.


Don't feed the mindless twerp. What does the eyeball test tell you?? That's all you need to know. 

That bunch of thugs @ Free Shoes U were gashed repeatedly by Louisville. You know how many OLs would take them to school from The SEC?? They'd get housed in their own stupid stadium by half a dozen teams, @ the minimum.


----------



## Migillicutty

MSDOGS1976 said:


> If the SEC is garbage, so are the the rest of the conferences. I don't see anyone who is head and shoulders above the rest. Parity is the name of the game this year. I am proud of my dogs considering our history. We may not have the best players, but they find a way to win.


sorry Msdogs, I meant to post the SEC EAST is garbage. Not the SeC as a whole. The west has all the good sec teams this year.(I edited it)


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Don't feed the mindless twerp. What does the eyeball test tell you?? That's all you need to know.
> 
> That bunch of thugs @ Free Shoes U were gashed repeatedly by Louisville. You know how many OLs would take them to school from The SEC?? They'd get housed in their own stupid stadium by half a dozen teams, @ the minimum.


This is what I like to see, a real look in to the mind of average "SEC Fan", irrational, biased, jealous, and a little unhinged.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm going to put this so even you can comprehend this. 

AU, ARKY, Georgia, Gumps, LSU, & a healthy Ole Miss team would absolutely win in Choke Campbell. All but Ole Miss would run it right down the team of thugs' proverbial throats. Ole Miss would get it done on the perimeter and that "Secondary" would make Bo Wallace a Heisman Front Runner. All those teams would have ya boy running for his life & throwing picks like it's his job. The OL for your team is atrocious. They get their crap pushed in on the regular. What makes you think they could remotely withstand DLs with far superior talent to what they've faced this year??


----------



## Migillicutty

Thanks for doubling down on crazy. It suits you. Folks, take this as a warning. The above is what happens to a healthy brain if one watches too much SEC network. They may have to put a surgeon general warning on that channel soon.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm going to put this so even you can comprehend this.
> 
> AU, ARKY, Georgia, Gumps, LSU, & a healthy Ole Miss team would absolutely win in Choke Campbell. All but Ole Miss would run it right down the team of thugs' proverbial throats. Ole Miss would get it done on the perimeter and that "Secondary" would make Bo Wallace a Heisman Front Runner. All those teams would have ya boy running for his life & throwing picks like it's his job. The OL for your team is atrocious. They get their crap pushed in on the regular. What makes you think they could remotely withstand DLs with far superior talent to what they've faced this year??


AU - Home of Newtongate, dad pimping for money & no one does a thing about it!
GA - After what happening in their game yesterday 
Gumps - Top recruiting classes are not supposed to lose games or they are not top recruiting classes 
LSU - Do you believe your HC can coach the high quality material he often manages to recruit?
Ole Miss - a healthy - just how many teams can make that claim? 

You're beginning to look like the quote below 



Migillicutty said:


> This is what I like to see, a real look in to the mind of average "SEC Fan", irrational, biased, jealous, and a little unhinged.


That is funny !


----------



## Dustin D

I thought K. State v TCU would get it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

More sick crap out of AU. In the Opelika AU newspaper, they put a picture of Laquon Treadwell when the injury was taking place on the front page. Sickening beyond believe.


----------



## Migillicutty

Horribly classless move by them. The editor should be fired, but such is the state of the media in our society today.


----------



## Migillicutty

Speaking if Auburn, these Gus Malzahn gifs are great. Taken from the shot of him trying to get his O to go hurry up Saturday against Ol Miss. 

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/11/1/7144563/gus-malzahn-gif-go-go-go-go


----------



## Tyler Pugh

I do not agree with the newspaper cover. I hate that they did that. I hate that Treadwell got injured. I couldn't even celebrate the win because I was still sick to my stomach seeing the injury replays. BUT that newspaper company is no shape, form, or fashion associated with Auburn University and no one at AU thinks that should be the picture used. 

But for once, I agree with Cutty. SEC east is awful and I don't think anyone (including UGA) would stand a chance against FSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

I didn't figure you would agree with the paper putting that pic on the cover. I am sure the vast majority of auburn fans feel the same way.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Reports today are that the editor of the Auburn-Opelika News is a Alabama graduate. Go figure. Either way it is sickening that someone would do that.

Oh well, get ready for Texas A&M on the plains this weekend!


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> More sick crap out of AU. In the Opelika AU newspaper, they put a picture of Laquon Treadwell when the injury was taking place on the front page. Sickening beyond believe.


As usual you talk and make accusations before getting the facts. Got to love it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Got to love your inability to grasp The English Language.


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Got to love your inability to grasp The English Language.


Oh please enlighten me then? Just what did I miss in your smart comment? By the way you should have said sickening beyond belief, not believe while we are at it.


----------



## Dustin D

Where Game Day should be! lol

But it is Going Down For Real......Gunna be one heck of a game!

....better be....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brandoned said:


> Oh please enlighten me then? Just what did I miss in your smart comment? By the way you should have said sickening beyond belief, not believe while we are at it.


Thing called spell check, brah. 

I meant what I said. Besides, many people go to schools & are fans of other teams.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU/Gump hype video. 

http://vimeo.com/110408882


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thing called spell check, brah.
> 
> I meant what I said. Besides, many people go to schools & are fans of other teams.


LOL, fitting and just a FYI, I am not your "brah"


----------



## Marvin S

I have never been to a UW game - even when I was a student there - part of that was I was working on Saturday afternoons 
while in school - but I have followed them in the local sports pages over the years & we have had a couple of fairly good coaches 
& some fairly good players during the years - 

TBS - there is an opinion from a Husky fan today in the Seattle Times & he is very unhappy that there is an overabundance of 
flash & glitter but few things happening of substance where tradition is concerned. The band no longer play the National Anthem 
as a couple of folks paid for the sound system so their child could have something to sing through - sadly (as the individual says) 
the system is not good enough to cover up for some really bad singing!!!!! 

& you SEC folks only have to worry about getting beat - Up here they don't even entertain you while it's happening! But there are 
a couple of good players here - Danny Shelton should play on Sunday - Shaq Thompson has a year to go.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I have never been to a UW game - even when I was a student there - part of that was I was working on Saturday afternoons while in school -


Kudos to your sort of latter-day, Saturdays-off but Saturday-off-and-running kindred spirit, Marvin - Mike McNeely of Florida. You might've seen him here with a touchdown that led











to UGA throwing up their groceries - called choking in these parts. Then if you
happened to be in the checkout line the next day at Publix in Gainesville, 
you would have seen him ringing up your total (400+ rushing yards for the Gators by the way to which he contributed the prettiest run of all) and bagging your groceries. 











MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brandoned said:


> LOL, fitting and just a FYI, I am not your "brah"


That's a condescending term, FYI.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> I have never been to a UW game - even when I was a student there - part of that was I was working on Saturday afternoons
> while in school - but I have followed them in the local sports pages over the years & we have had a couple of fairly good coaches
> & some fairly good players during the years -
> 
> TBS - there is an opinion from a Husky fan today in the Seattle Times & he is very unhappy that there is an overabundance of
> flash & glitter but few things happening of substance where tradition is concerned. The band no longer play the National Anthem
> as a couple of folks paid for the sound system so their child could have something to sing through - sadly (as the individual says)
> the system is not good enough to cover up for some really bad singing!!!!!
> 
> & you SEC folks only have to worry about getting beat - Up here they don't even entertain you while it's happening! But there are
> a couple of good players here - Danny Shelton should play on Sunday - Shaq Thompson has a year to go.


I don't get how you could never make a home game. That's against the law. 

In any event, Shaq Thompson will be in the draft this year.


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's a condescending term, FYI.


Do you even know what that means?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Huge weekend. Why the crickets??


----------



## Tim Mc

Looking forward to Saturday night. Watch party for the OSU/MSU game. Sports bar may be a better idea though, so we can watch all the games. Great night for football!!!


----------



## BonMallari

My Horns are going get lit up in West Va....

Aggies might get the same vs Auburn, I think Hill has seen his last snap as an Aggie QB...my guess is that he transfers out....

Bama vs LSU looks like an elimination game


and I like Jeff Gordon in the #24 car in Phoenix on Sunday


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I am afraid Kenny Hill has some off the field issues. Don't know the reason for the suspension. It could be almost anything from attitude to alcohol.


----------



## Dustin D

No love 

http://s18.postimg.org/caaf328y1/image.jpg

Bama (is) the logical choice. They are more consistent.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Have you watched them on the road?? You trust Blake Sims to throw the ball against the best secondary in the country?? I don't. Matt Moscona has correctly picked each LSU/Gump game starting @ 2007. He picked LSU on Monday. He usually announces his official pick on Friday before 6PM. I'm usually pretty good @ reading where the team is & the feel around the game (Home games just have a certain feel to them in the city.). I like LSU in this one. I'm certainly not the only one picking LSU. I just think it's a good spot for them & they will play their most complete game of the year tomm night. I'm leaving work early today to get a head start on it all. Priorities and all.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm usually pretty good @ reading where the team is & the feel around the game (Home games just have a certain feel to them in the city.). *I like LSU in this one. I'm certainly not the only one picking LSU.... *


Could also be that you're not the only one picking _*up*_ them 'Whos, Jacob - I'm compelled to trot out this vivid reminder every year










usually without the sloganistic "fanfare" at the bottom of the photo (which could apply to either Fournette or 'Bama-Monroe's Cam Robinson), but is nonetheless factual evidence of what *can* happen when the Who's collide with a superior-coached team...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU has The Best Coaching Staff in America. 

Get up. It's GAMEDAY!!!!

As always, winners in bold. 

Oregon @ *Utah*

Gumps @ *LSU*

The Over rated State University @ *SPARTY*

K STATE @ *TCU*

*ND* @ Arizona St.

Baylor @ *OU*


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I am not sure what the staff is thinking. I don't get anything that this staff is trying to do. It's like they aren't watching the same game the viewing public is.


So Jacob which is it? Are they the best coaching staff or what? Typical LSU fan, kick them while they are down, then talk about how great they are when they start back winning. Poor Les can't win down there


----------



## BonMallari

Aggies draw first blood against Auburn


----------



## crackerd

Looks like Florida State, no make that Navy took all the fight out of the Fighting Irish. Farcical Irish when it comes to playoff consideration. 

MG


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU has The Best Coaching Staff in America.
> 
> Get up. It's GAMEDAY!!!!
> 
> *ND* @ Arizona St.
> Baylor @ *OU*


Dammit Jacob 0 and 2 so far unless the no Fighting Irish stage an epic comeback


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I let SVP sway me on the OU/Baylor game. OU loss the early game to K STATE earlier. I thought about Baylor, but SVP swayed my decision yesterday. *SVP & Russillo was fun yesterday.*

I thought the 3:30 KO favored ND. I was dead wrong.


----------



## EdA

I have never seen so many non calls against Auburn, they have committed offensive holding not called on almost every possession.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Look up "Ref Gate" on YouTube.


----------



## Dustin D

Well Ref gate didn't help them there.

I thought that guys Forward progress had him stopped and knee down in the Endzone.


----------



## Dustin D

O...M...G..... ROFL!

The ultimate fail.....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

OK Auburn take that. Just like a td, ball crossed the goal line.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

One thing is clear. The game is in the record books. In essence we beat the snot out of them by covering a 24 plus point spread.


----------



## leemac

My wife just made the most interesting observation. Obviously Auburn's one year deal with the Devil is up, as is their luck. 

Now to unleash the beast next week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rsfavor

Wayne Nutt said:


> OK Auburn take that. Just like a td, ball crossed the goal line.


Not arguing, but there is a big difference on ball location between a safety and a touchdown. To be a touchdown, any part of the ball needs to touch any part of the goal line. To not be a safety, the entire ball must be beyond the goal line, back into the field of play.


----------



## Dustin D

I totally agree with Danielson.

I'll be damn happy when Yeldon goes to the NFL.
I cringe every time he crosses the line of scrimmage.


----------



## JBell

I do not understand how Alabama can recruit a top running back every year, yet we can't find a field goal kicker to save our butt! Geeze, I'm tired of missing the easy points!


----------



## John Robinson

Yeah, what's up with Alabama and field goal kickers?


----------



## Dustin D

jbell554 said:


> I do not understand how Alabama can recruit a top running back every year,
> yet we can't find a field goal kicker to save our butt! Geeze, I'm tired of missing the easy points!


LSU - Same with Quarterbacks....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Fire Saban. He apparently can't recruit FG kicker. TAMU recruited the no. 1 high school kicker a few years back. He only does kick offs now. He was so bad on FG that a walk on took his place.


----------



## Dustin D

Oh and please allow me to throw this out there.....I could play better DB than J. Collins.

EVERYONE KNOWS the ball is going to Cooper......Yet J. Collins still plays off 15 feet.

My goodness....


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Oh and please allow me to throw this out there.....I could play better DB than J. Collins.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS the ball is going to Cooper......Yet J. Collins still plays off 15 feet.
> 
> My goodness....


How about double covering the guy? It's not like he's Alabamans best receiver or anything.


----------



## JBell

I have no idea. But I'm ready for a reliable one


----------



## rsfavor

Dustin D said:


> Oh and please allow me to throw this out there.....I could play better DB than J. Collins.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS the ball is going to Cooper......Yet J. Collins still plays off 15 feet.
> 
> My goodness....


I'm sure Chavis and Miles know this as well. Where's some safety help?


----------



## dbonham

Auburns luck finally ran out..had a friend say there was a false start on the last fumble amongst which is just another typical aub statement. Also find it very funny how bad aubs said A&M was after we(UA) killed them and now they just lost. They should've lost to ole miss too. Ok I'm done bashing auburn for now. 

Our fg kicker is beyond terrible. Can we call the women's soccer team or soemthing.


----------



## dbonham

Oh...what the hell did Les Miles say pre game? Does he know he's at a football game? Still not sure how he still has a job


----------



## Dustin D

dbonham said:


> Oh...what the hell did Les Miles say pre game?
> Does he know he's at a football game? Still not sure how he still has a job


Who knows? We have a local radio station where folks can call in and talk to Les.....it's quite entertaining.

....trying to figure out what he is saying lol


----------



## JBell

Here we go, down to the wire with a struggling offense and a place kicker that couldn't hit a field goal if they doubled the width of the goal posts


----------



## Dustin D

3 minutes and 6 timeouts left.

That's an eternity between these two teams.


Unless you're Les Miles and the play clock is something you just don't concern yourself with lol

Jeez....


----------



## rsfavor

Must be something in the water in Alabama with the fumble-ititis, with Auburn and now Alabama!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Oh no look...players pushing each other.....that's a no no.... 

C'mon.....refs


----------



## dbonham

Dustin D said:


> 3 minutes and 6 timeouts left.
> 
> That's an eternity between these two teams.
> 
> 
> Unless you're Les Miles and the play clock is something you just don't concern yourself with lol
> 
> Jeez....



Ha..he just realized after calling the 2nd timeout that they only had one left


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> 3 minutes and 6 timeouts left.
> 
> That's an eternity between these two teams.
> 
> 
> Unless you're Les Miles and the play clock is something you just don't concern yourself with lol
> 
> Jeez....


Is there a goofier character in football and what's up with the ultra baggy pants that are 4 inches too long?


----------



## Dustin D

....sigh....mental errors kill us


----------



## dbonham

Field goal for a ot...I can't watch


----------



## Dustin D

Perfect play. Can't defend against a perfect pass.


----------



## JBell

Good game as usual. Down to the wire. Good luck the rest of the season tiger fans


----------



## Dustin D

Losing sucks as usual, especially in this fashion.

But the Team has a lot to look forward to. I just hope they don't play the sour puss mindset like last time.


----------



## dbonham

That was a good game..both teams have come a long way since beginning of season


----------



## crackerd

Luv me some 'Bama D - and that side of the ball was mighty stout by LSU too. Football as men were meant to play it. 

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Definitely some great D being played on both sides, but it was also a clinic in terrible QB play.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU has The Best Coaching Staff in America.
> 
> Get up. It's GAMEDAY!!!!
> 
> As always, winners in bold.
> 
> Oregon @ *Utah*
> 
> Gumps @ *LSU*
> 
> The Over rated State University @ *SPARTY*
> 
> K STATE @ *TCU*
> 
> *ND* @ Arizona St.
> 
> Baylor @ *OU*


To give credit where it's due, you usually do much better than you did this week. What happened? BTW I think both Arizona teams are way underrated though they both have some bothersome losses.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Was picking an upset with Utah because of the late KO. 

Really don't want to go into the game last night in The BR. Absolutely gutting. 2 times in a row the better team lost in DV in the series. 

I don't believe anybody picked SPARTY to lose that game. I'd make that pick every week. 

TCU was a much tougher pick to make than the score showed. 

ND just isn't as good as they showed they were. 

I was this close to picking Baylor. 

That's the quick analysis. Basically, I was wrong more times than normal. That 1 is just sickening.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I think both Arizona teams are way underrated though they both have some bothersome losses.


Last night on ESPN - Herbstreit had 2 SEC (MS & AL), FSU & TCU as the top 4 teams in the country - I'm not sure AZ State (good for them dback) 
isn't a team that has lived through adversity & succeeded - they were apparently more than a fairly good ND team was prepared for . 

IMO, the SEC teams are superior on D, with deeper rosters but are sorely lacking when it comes to O - there is a reason Saban hired the OC he did
with all the baggage that hire carried. BTW, a guy who would be hard pressed to find employment in the PAC-12. 

WA has 4 D players NFL capable - 1 was dismissed from the team this week, 1 is injured, 1 played RB as he is needed there more & 1 actually played D.
You cannot compete in any conference with that thin a group without capable backups. 

But the PAC-12 do have some QB's that can air it out .


----------



## John Robinson

I won't push you too hard because I know it's painful, but if you lose, you can't say you were the best team.


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> IMO, the SEC teams are superior on D, with deeper rosters
> but are sorely lacking when it comes to O


I would Love to see an LSU with a Hotshot Slinger.

Zach M was as close as we've seen in YEARS! ....and he really only had ONE good year.

Couldn't imagine having someone like that for 3 years.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

I know you all love to watch College Ball but...I am pushing the D. LIONs again. They put on a mighty good show today!!! Hope you all watched!


----------



## Migillicutty

Hmmm, so the better team at home in the "toughest place to play by a substantial amount" lost?? Something just doesn't add up. What could it be?


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Migillicutty said:


> Hmmm, so the better team at home in the "toughest place to play by a substantial amount" lost?? Something just doesn't add up. What could it be?


I seen this one coming way before you posted it! lol 

Man, is Auburn bad..that was a tough, tough game for me to sit through. Luckily, I did have a friend give me a ticket to the scholarship section so I didn't have to sit in the student section. Still doesn't take away the sting at how bad of football Auburn played..I don't know that I have cracked a smile since about 2:30 yesterday.


----------



## Dustin D

I agree with the talking heads. 

Auburns 9 lives over the past two seasons has run out.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

My team lost and what Im about to say isn't because I am still butthurt but it really makes me mad that people are writing the Bama-LSU game off as "big boy football" or "two great teams going head to head"

Both teams struggled and are mediocre at best, which made it an interesting/close game but the media is saying its a "quality win." AU might get beat by Bama but they sure did not impress me last night but on the other hand, AU didn't impress me either. lol


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Hmmm, so the better team at home in the "toughest place to play by a substantial amount" lost?? Something just doesn't add up. What could it be?


Google can be your friend if you let it. BR is a tough place to play, but Alabama is 27-9-2 there all time. Those are not mutually exclusive no matter how much you would like it to be.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I have to ask what it says (if anything) that Auburn just lost to a team that mediocre Alabama held off by a score of 59-0.



Tyler Pugh said:


> My team lost and what Im about to say isn't because I am still butthurt but it really makes me mad that people are writing the Bama-LSU game off as "big boy football" or "two great teams going head to head"
> 
> Both teams struggled and are mediocre at best, which made it an interesting/close game but the media is saying its a "quality win." AU might get beat by Bama but they sure did not impress me last night but on the other hand, AU didn't impress me either. lol


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Google can be your friend if you let it. BR is a tough place to play, but Alabama is 27-9-2 there all time. Those are not mutually exclusive no matter how much you would like it to be.


Wow, you either don't get it or are being intentionally obtuse.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tyler Pugh said:


> My team lost and what Im about to say isn't because I am still butthurt but it really makes me mad that people are writing the Bama-LSU game off as "big boy football" or "two great teams going head to head"
> 
> Both teams struggled and are mediocre at best, which made it an interesting/close game but the media is saying its a "quality win." AU might get beat by Bama but they sure did not impress me last night but on the other hand, AU didn't impress me either. lol


As I said before, there was definitely some great D played but it was aided by abysmal QB play. Both QBs were awful in that game and both defenses stacked the box and dared the other QB to beat them and neither one of them could. Sims showed some life and completed a few nice balls on the last drive, but he didn't have a pass completed over 10 yds all game until the end. Jennings was 8-26, just terrible. It was a hard hitting game, but I didn't see two juggernauts going at it. I saw two solid teams with terrible QBs playing a low scoring game and going to OT. There really isn't a dominate team in college football this year so its really up for grabs.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> I have to ask what it says (if anything) that Auburn just lost to a team
> that mediocre Alabama held off by a score of 59-0.


You know how it is. Teams have down games. I think they were down playing against Bama.

But this weekend TAMU and UGA played angry.


----------



## dbonham

A couple of things from previous posts...

Teams have down games but you still have to show up and beat lesser opponents..if you can't, it's a reflection on the quality of your team.

Teams grow to become better than they were in the beginning of the year..or not quite what they seemed.
Alabama was very rough as was lsu in the beginning but they both got much better..I still don't think we (UA) is a national championship quality team. Blake sims couldn't hit a barn for 4 quarters and cooper dropped his fair share. But I do think they learned they can lose and they've also learned they're good enough to win..very important 

Auburna luck ran out..you can't have game after game go your way on game changing plays. Not to discredit them bc they can play some good football.... eventhough nick marshall can barely complete a sentence. 

There is not a team in the sec or the country that could play in sec or especially the sec west that could come out and not lose a game. If they do, it will be so hard to win a nc bc theyre so beat up. I'd bet that if you took all the teams in top 10, threw them in sec west and let them play, they'd be a lot worse off than most in the conference. It's a tough place to play..plain and simple.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I won't push you too hard because I know it's painful, but if you lose, you can't say you were the best team.


You didn't say LSU wasn't the best team in the 9-6 game?? 

As far as what I said, it's spot on. St. Nick said LSU was the best team 2 years ago. Believe you me, when fans of that team apologize to LSU fans after the game because they were embarrassed in how things ended, you don't need any other proof of who the better team was.


----------



## roseberry

hey.......my old, rtf only, desktop has been broke for a week. did i read here that alabama won saturday? amazing! however, they will finish 1-2.

and don't count on the "booger eaters" luck having run out......someone's best player could commit a felony before the iron bowl!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

How did you come up with 1-2?? AU will not beat y'all.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Wow, you either don't get it or are being intentionally obtuse.


Since we are on a retriever training forum I will attempt to shorten up and simplify for you. Tough does not equal impossible. We escaped with a win Saturday night and have done so on several occasions.


----------



## BonMallari

gotta give credit to the Aggies for outscoring Auburn..the new kid Allen will all but assure that Kenny Hill will transfer out and might even make Kyle Murray (Kevin's son) re examine if he is coming to College Station. I know his dad wont be happy in re shirting him....Still trying to grasp how the Aggies get shellacked by Bama but beat Auburn..

Texas might have just finally come over into the Charlie Strong world, they have a shot at becoming bowl eligible and considering the house cleaning that his been going on, that would be a major accomplishment....

Notre Dame finally got exposed as a pretender

TCU might just be better than most thought

and the kid from Wisconsin might be the best RB in the country, certainly needs to be included in the trip to the NY Athletic club


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> gotta give credit to the Aggies for outscoring Auburn....Still trying to grasp how the Aggies get shellacked by Bama but beat Auburn..


Bad karma's never a bigger b*tch than when delivered by butt-fumble. Poor Cow Patties (Aw-barn) against the Ags, on the losing end of what I'm calling the Cheek-Fil-A Bowl.

MG


----------



## Tyler Pugh

RookieTrainer said:


> I have to ask what it says (if anything) that Auburn just lost to a team that mediocre Alabama held off by a score of 59-0.


Ummm.....You have been telling Cutty to use google. Maybe you should. Since you're wanting to compare game scores with common opponents, even though it is a very dumb thing to do when comparing teams, lets do this.

Auburn beats Ole Miss 35-31, bama loses 17-23
Auburn beats Arkansas by 24 (45-21) bama wins in a "hard fought, two high caliber teams going head to head" 14-13
Auburn beats LSU 34 points (41-7) and only scored that 7 because of a long pass play. Bama takes them to OT and pulls out a "quality win" <---LOL
Then the last game, bama put one on TAMU (59-0) and Auburn loses way worse than the score reflects, IMO.

We'll talk November 29th.


----------



## swampcollielover

Tyler Pugh said:


> Ummm.....You have been telling Cutty to use google. Maybe you should. Since you're wanting to compare game scores with common opponents, even though it is a very dumb thing to do when comparing teams, lets do this.
> 
> Auburn beats Ole Miss 35-31, bama loses 17-23
> Auburn beats Arkansas by 24 (45-21) bama wins in a "hard fought, two high caliber teams going head to head" 14-13
> Auburn beats LSU 34 points (41-7) and only scored that 7 because of a long pass play. Bama takes them to OT and pulls out a "quality win" <---LOL
> Then the last game, bama put one on TAMU (59-0) and Auburn loses way worse than the score reflects, IMO.
> 
> We'll talk November 29th.


*And Mississippi State beat em' all....except Bama who is next in line! Go State!*


----------



## roseberry

jacob, i really think bama loses to state. the tide has already outperformed my preseason prediction for total wins by three. however, their second loss will take them out of the playoff. then they sleepwalk against auburn. (much like they did in the bowl game last year when katy perry's ex had a perfect game)

bon, congrats on a great win for the long horns. west virginia is a very good team who has lost four close games to two good teams.;-)

john robinson, i am thinking the trojan win over notre dame i swammied up for you is looking pretty good now.....ehh? i heard lou holtz moved them tater eaters down to number four.....they gotta be bad!

tyler, i don't predict an alabama win versus auburn. but note above that i am a self proclaimed swammi. i hearby predict that the running of one's poo poo eater after a second loss, is a sure fire way to get poo pooed on in a future weekend!


----------



## Tyler Pugh

swampcollielover said:


> *And Mississippi State beat em' all....except Bama who is next in line! Go State!*


This game has me torn! I will never in my life hope Alabama wins a football game, but the only way Auburn gets in on the 3, 4, 5 way tie in the SEC West is if bama wins. By no means am I thinking that a tie is going to happen, but its possible. So in other words, for this weekend only, Hail State.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> jacob, i really think bama loses to state. the tide has already outperformed my preseason prediction for total wins by three. however, their second loss will take them out of the playoff. then they sleepwalk against auburn. (much like they did in the bowl game last year when katy perry's ex had a perfect game)
> 
> bon, congrats on a great win for the long horns. west virginia is a very good team who has lost four close games to two good teams.;-)
> 
> john robinson, i am thinking the trojan win over notre dame i swammied up for you is looking pretty good now.....ehh? i heard lou holtz moved them tater eaters down to number four.....they gotta be bad!
> 
> *tyler, i don't predict an alabama win versus auburn. but note above that i am a self proclaimed swammi. i hearby predict that the running of one's poo poo eater after a second loss, is a sure fire way to get poo pooed on in a future weekend!*



At least it is online and I can pretend I never seen it


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> TCU IS better than EVERYONE thought


There Bon, I corrected it for you. Patterson scrapped last years offense and brought in two young innovative offensive coordinators. Reports were that the offense was terrible in Spring practice and not much better for the first couple of games and then the light came on. What an incredible recruiting and coaching job at a parochial school with an enrollment of less than 9000 in my old and beloved hometown. Fort Worth I luv you!


----------



## Dwestall

BonMallari said:


> gotta give credit to the Aggies for outscoring Auburn..the new kid Allen will all but assure that Kenny Hill will transfer out and might even make Kyle Murray (Kevin's son) re examine if he is coming to College Station. I know his dad wont be happy in re shirting him....Still trying to grasp how the Aggies get shellacked by Bama but beat Auburn..
> 
> Texas might have just finally come over into the Charlie Strong world, they have a shot at becoming bowl eligible and considering the house cleaning that his been going on, that would be a major accomplishment....
> 
> Notre Dame finally got exposed as a pretender
> 
> TCU might just be better than most thought
> 
> and the kid from Wisconsin might be the best RB in the country, certainly needs to be included in the trip to the NY Athletic club


The best RB in the country is Todd Gurley....he's the best player in the country by a large margin.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Kyler not Kyle. One vicious unconfirmed internet comment is that Kenny was drunk Thursday night before Alabama game. I don't know if I believe this or not but it would explain a lot of things.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Kyler not Kyle. One vicious unconfirmed internet comment is that Kenny was drunk Thursday night before Alabama game. I don't know if I believe this or not but it would explain a lot of things.


its Hill's second run in with the "honor code" at TAMU...Kyler Murray is supposedly a pretty darn good baseball player too, so he may never see a football field after this fall if the MLB scouts throw some 1st or 2nd round draft money at him. but after all that time at his dad's QB Academy in North TX he will have many suitors from both sports

I was impressed by Allen, he looks like he has a real live arm and fits in Sumlin's scheme better than Hill...just dont think he and his dad's egos are going to let him sit on the bench for the next 2-3 years after being the heir apparent to JFF...just a guess, no documentation to back it up


----------



## EdA

Sumlin is a no nonsense guy, look for Kenny Hill to transfer to a place he can start.


----------



## Spring

Got a question for all.....I think it is well accepted that the nation's best football is played in the SEC...Regarding the football playoff, will the SEC champion get invited to be in the playoff if the Champ is from the SEC _East_?


----------



## EdA

Spring said:


> Got a question for all.....I think it is well accepted that the nation's best football is played in the SEC...Regarding the football playoff, will the SEC champion get invited to be in the playoff if the Champ is from the SEC _East_?


If Georgia won out they would be a 2 loss team which is probably not good enough to make the final 4


----------



## Spring

EdA said:


> If Georgia won out they would be a 2 loss team which is probably not good enough to make the final 4


That is somewhat the question...If the SEC is the best, would the conference have the respect to get a 2-loss champion in? Just a handful of years ago a 2-loss SEC champ won the national title....


----------



## Migillicutty

Don't think a 2 loss SEC East team gets in if there are four one loss or less teams that are conference champs from the rest of the big 5. They could if several teams stumble before playoff time which is always a possibility.


----------



## Spring

Migillicutty said:


> Don't think a 2 loss SEC East team gets in if there are four one loss or less teams that are conference champs from the rest of the big 5. They could if several teams stumble before playoff time which is always a possibility.



You may well be right, but it would interesting to see if the country's best conference could ultimately get shut out of the playoff after the teams beat each other up a bit.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Spring said:


> Got a question for all.....I think it is well accepted that the nation's best football is played in the SEC...Regarding the football playoff, will the SEC champion get invited to be in the playoff if the Champ is from the SEC _East_?


In my opinion, No. I don't think they should either. Not because I hate Georgia either because a 2 loss Auburn team doesn't deserve to be in there with a loss to a team like TAMU. Georgia's case is no different with a bad loss to SCAR and Florida. Especially with the amount of 1 loss teams that are available.


----------



## roseberry

yes, 2 losses, 3 losses, whatever.........the sec champ is in no matter who wins it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Matt Joeckel transferred to a school where he could start, TCU. Look what happened there.
Kevin tried baseball but couldn't hit a curve ball.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> yes, 2 losses, 3 losses, whatever.........the sec champ is in no matter who wins it.


Is it possible that a ONE LOSS SEC team that isnt in the conference championship game making the Final Four

IMO as long as FSU stays unbeaten they knock out all the two loss teams...if there are no major unbeaten teams then it becomes a free for all, and politics, backroom deals and ratings all come into play..kinda like the BCS all over again (did anybody think it was going to be a true playoff)


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> They could if several teams stumble before playoff time which is always a possibility.


Paper says the Ducks lost several key players this weekend to season ending injuries - I don't think they are any longer the PAC-12
favorite.


----------



## Gunners Up

Marvin S said:


> Paper says the Ducks lost several key players this weekend to season ending injuries - I don't think they are any longer the PAC-12
> favorite.


After a complete arse whupping on the Golden Domers I would have to say the PAC-12 favorites now reside in Tempe, AZ! Fork Em Devils!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Speaking of arse or Irish whuppins... Jacob, believe you were at the game, but you seem to have missed out on the Monday Morning Quarterbacking, so I gotta ask, to quote Vince Lombardi, "What the hell's going on out there?" in Bataan Rouge.







​
I mean, Gomer Pyle, er, Jim Nabors doesn't play for 'Bama any more, so really no need for your boys to get so "personal." Not that there's anything wrong with that...off the field, of course.

On the field, figured out on my very own that Stokes was working toward his PhD from the AJ (The Great White Hoax) Hawk School of Tackling.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Gunners Up said:


> After a complete arse whupping on the Golden Domers I would have to say the PAC-12 favorites now reside in Tempe, AZ! Fork Em Devils!!!!!!!


I agree, I keep saying the Sun Devils seem to be under rated, as in Notre Dame being knocked more than ASU gets credit for beating some pretty good teams this season.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Speaking of arse or Irish whuppins... Jacob, believe you were at the game, but you seem to have missed out on the Monday Morning Quarterbacking, so I gotta ask, to quote Vince Lombardi, "What the hell's going on out there?" in Bataan Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I mean, Gomer Pyle, er, Jim Nabors doesn't play for 'Bama any more, so really no need for your boys to get so "personal." Not that there's anything wrong with that...off the field, of course.
> 
> On the field, figured out on my very own that Stokes was working toward his PhD from the AJ (The Great White Hoax) Hawk School of Tackling.
> 
> MG


That video is too funny, it really looks deliberate to. #19 didn't know what to do with that.


----------



## nogie1717

John Robinson said:


> That video is too funny, it really looks deliberate to. #19 didn't know what to do with that.


I would mail the guy my jock after the game. Pre-washing, of course. I guess they don't really wear jocks any more, but you get the idea.


----------



## Dustin D

Florida St, Bama, getting no respect? or the respect they deserve?

Alabama wins, falls out of Top 4. Florida St falls to #3.

Interesting.

Seems SOS is important to the committee. Nebraska is 8-1 .... not even in the Top 15.


College Football Playoff Rankings RKTEAMRECORD1Mississippi State9-02Oregon9-13Florida State9-04TCU8-15Alabama8-16Arizona State8-17Baylor8-18Ohio State8-19Auburn7-210Ole Miss8-211UCLA8-212Michigan State7-213Kansas State7-214Arizona7-215Georgia7-216Nebraska8-117LSU7-318Notre Dame7-219Clemson7-220Wisconsin7-221Duke8-122Georgia Tech8-223Utah6-324Texas A&M7-325Minnesota7-2


----------



## Migillicutty

Style points as well. Look, I haven't been thrilled with FSUs play but they are in the power 5 and have beaten ranked teams and are undefeated. No way they should be jumped by Oregon who lost at home. This crap about Oregon having hurt lineman is ridiculous. FSU has had their center out almost all year. They have had a starting DT out since game 2 our LB corp has been missing one starter or more every game. Injuries happen. You deal with them and move one. I'm not concerned because FSU will either stumble and be out or keep winning and get in but they deserve more respect than getting dropped behind a one loss Oregon team. 

The he only upside is maybe it fires up the team and they don't have a slow start this weekend against UM and actually out a complete game together against a much improved UM team on the road in a hostile environment.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Speaking of arse or Irish whuppins... Jacob, believe you were at the game, but you seem to have missed out on the Monday Morning Quarterbacking, so I gotta ask, to quote Vince Lombardi, "What the hell's going on out there?" in Bataan Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I mean, Gomer Pyle, er, Jim Nabors doesn't play for 'Bama any more, so really no need for your boys to get so "personal." Not that there's anything wrong with that...off the field, of course.
> 
> On the field, figured out on my very own that Stokes was working toward his PhD from the AJ (The Great White Hoax) Hawk School of Tackling.
> 
> MG


Most people get off the pile in a timely manner & wear a belt. I didn't see it during the game, but I've seen enough articles about it to @ make me nauseous. 

There are plenty of videos and pictures I could post about absolutely mind numbing blown calls, but I digress. For the 1st time since the game ended, I don't have an overwhelming feeling to puke my guts out. It still lingers, but I'm curious to see what happens this weekend. Snow expected in Fayetteville & the coldest temps ever for a LSU game.


----------



## Migillicutty

Really shouldn't matter since both teams have reverted to the Roosevelt era (teddy that is) and have taken the stance of the elites of the day, army, Yale, Harvard etc. and have scoffed at the idea of the need to complete a forward pass. Problem is the 5 to 10 yd rule change is still in effect.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...curious to see what happens this weekend. Snow expected in Fayetteville & the coldest temps ever for a LSU game.


Ol' Bert Bulimia by way of some frozen tundra must be licking his Tyson brats (or Velveeta cheese curds) at the prospect - tell me the 'Whos won't claim the dubious distinction of ending the Sooies' 70-game SEC losing streak. (Seems likes it's gone on that long, anyhow, don't it?)

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Really shouldn't matter since both teams have reverted to the Roosevelt era (teddy that is) and have taken the stance of the elites of the day, army, Yale, Harvard etc. and have scoffed at the idea of the need to complete a forward pass. Problem is the 5 to 10 yd rule change is still in effect.


Eh, I think LSU completes more passes of 30 yards or more to pass attempts than any other school. I'm not thrilled with the offense, but it's effective. The problem is it allows little room for error. Hopefully Brandon Harris will get quality snaps/series the next 2 games. 



crackerd said:


> Ol' Bert Bulimia by way of some frozen tundra must be licking his Tyson brats (or Velveeta cheese curds) at the prospect - tell me the 'Whos won't claim the dubious distinction of ending the Sooies' 70-game SEC losing streak. (Seems likes it's gone on that long, anyhow, don't it?)
> 
> MG


I predicted many weeks ago that this game would be a loss. Think I made that prediction after the STATE game or somewhere around that time. I donno how the can possibly bounce back after "Finishing 2nd." in such a gut wrenching fashion. Their OL is huge. We are still undersized (LSU's standards.) @ DT & thin (LSU's standards.) there. Obviously it'll be a physical game. I'll be glad to watch the game from the friendly confines of my living room. I have no expectations for this game. I just don't see them going up there & finding a way to win this game.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Most people get off the pile in a timely manner & wear a belt. I didn't see it during the game, but I've seen enough articles about it to @ make me nauseous.
> 
> There are plenty of videos and pictures I could post about absolutely mind numbing blown calls, but I digress. _For the 1st time since the game ended, I don't have an overwhelming feeling to puke my guts out_. It still lingers, but I'm curious to see what happens this weekend. Snow expected in Fayetteville & the coldest temps ever for a LSU game.


Jacob, I think you run your dog in field trials. I have found FT competition to be gut retching enough to make college football just a game. I think you take LSU wins and losses way too seriously, I suggest passing that passion over to your dog. As you know those blue ribbons are few and far between, but so worth the effort when they come.


----------



## BonMallari

I am thinking LSU is emotionally spent after the gut wrencher in BR and Arkansas will get them as vulnerable and ripe for the picking as they could hope for

with all the emphasis on the Final Four the other bowl games almost seem insignificant except for the possibly payouts and trips for the faithful fan base


----------



## swampcollielover

Tyler Pugh said:


> This game has me torn! I will never in my life hope Alabama wins a football game, but the only way Auburn gets in on the 3, 4, 5 way tie in the SEC West is if bama wins. By no means am I thinking that a tie is going to happen, but its possible. So in other words, for this weekend only, Hail State.


*Now you're talkin! A 'one weekend' convert!*


----------



## Tyler Pugh

swampcollielover said:


> *Now you're talkin! A 'one weekend' convert!*


I was very close to being a Mississippi State forestry student. I had a choice between Auburn and State. Ive loved Auburn all my life but Starkville was only about 75 minutes from where I am from (Hamilton, AL) but I ended up coming to Auburn! I don't hate MSST, just don't want them to beat Auburn. Haha


----------



## RookieTrainer

Tends to happen to both teams after this game. I think I saw where Alabama has not scored a TD in the first quarter of the game after LSU since 2001 or 2002. Grown man football leaves both teams pretty beat up the week after. 

If we had an easier game last week I would expect to beat MSU by a couple TDs. As it is, I hope we can survive. 



BonMallari said:


> I am thinking LSU is emotionally spent after the gut wrencher in BR and Arkansas will get them as vulnerable and ripe for the picking as they could hope for
> 
> with all the emphasis on the Final Four the other bowl games almost seem insignificant except for the possibly payouts and trips for the faithful fan base


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> I am thinking LSU is emotionally spent after the gut wrencher in BR
> and Arkansas will get them as vulnerable and ripe for the picking as they could hope for


I hate playing Arkansas and I hate playing a desperate team.
They seem to always give LSU a hard time.

Seeing as they're not an Offensive Juggernaut but can run the ball and play defense
this will likely be another -31 game. 

Let's not forget they took the #1 team in the nation TO THE WIRE! and loss by 1 point to Alabama.

Now they've been on a BYE week waiting @Home for LSU to come in 
after their most physical game of their season.

There could not be a better time for the Hogs to take down LSU.

There is also a factor here that both teams will have to deal with.

SNOW!!! They are predicting a kickoff temp of 33° with a 40% chance of SNOW!

I ain't never seen Tigers and Hogs in snow....but the edge would have to go to Hogs.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> If we had an easier game last week I would expect to beat MSU by a couple TDs. As it is, *I hope we can survive*.


Yeah, like 45-7. Of course, I could always be wrong. But the Bullies are still waiting to show the world that they're the same old Bullies just with a couple of recent unlikely wins on their pedigree.

MG


----------



## EdA

hey Migillicutty, just another college prank?

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/s...tyunytcore-iphone-share&smprod=nytcore-iphone


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> hey Migillicutty, just another college prank?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/15/s...tyunytcore-iphone-share&smprod=nytcore-iphone


Ed it's just another obvious case of some NY newspaper trying to sully the good name of FSU football with crazy accusations and flamboyant innuendo.


----------



## EdA

One wonders for FSU alums at what point does the denial factor intersect the embarrassment factor?


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> One wonders for FSU alums at what point does the denial factor intersect the embarrassment factor?


If only Det. Dan August (Buddy But You Can Call Me Burt Reynolds) were still around fighting for truth and justice and exoneration of all Seminole malfeasance...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Good news, he ran out of stuff to make up about Winston.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dear Friends,


The
university administration wants to convey to you its profound 
disappointment in a New York Times article posted Nov. 14 suggesting a 
cover-up in connection with an Oct. 5 car accident that involved FSU 
football players. The evidence simply does not support the implications 
in the Times article.


The
accident was worked by the Tallahassee Police Department (TPD). FSU 
police responded to a routine request from TPD but did not participate 
in the accident investigation, make any arrests or advise any of the 
student-athletes involved.


FSU
officials worked for several weeks to provide the New York Times 
reporter with all of the data and information he sought. Facts were 
gathered and interviews conducted by the university in response to his 
questions, and information was provided to him in good faith to meet his
deadlines. There was no "shifting story" from FSU. When new information
came to light, the university promptly clarified the record for the 
reporter.


We
want to assure you that, as FSU Police Chief David Perry made clear to 
the reporter, the department's officers acted entirely appropriately and
followed department procedures. We are disturbed that a newspaper with a
distinguished reputation would print such a speculative story. Four 
experienced law enforcement officers were on site and none saw any 
indication of the driver being under the influence of alcohol or drugs. 
The implication that anyone involved in the accident had anything to do 
with a burglary is totally unsupported and offensive. Finally, there is 
no indication of any special treatment of the student-athletes by the 
officers involved.


We
will continue to monitor media coverage of this incident and respond 
appropriately, but we want you to know the university worked very hard 
to provide accurate information to the reporter and is disturbed by the 
result. When read carefully, it is clear the story contains no evidence 
to support any of the writer's implications.





Sincerely,


President John Thrasher


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Clemson @ *GT*

*The Over rated State University* @ Minny

Nebraska @ *Wisky*

*STATE* @ Gumps

MIZZOU @ *TAMU*

LSU @ *ARKY*


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm going with:
AL over State
LSU over Ark
TAMU over MO


----------



## mjh345

I though for certain my Tigers were doomed against A&M; however with Jacob and Wayne agreeing I feel a bit of hope


----------



## Wayne Nutt

State luck seems to be ebbing. Lots of game left though.


----------



## crackerd

Shhhhhh... "Survival" in progress. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A mugging just took place & the zebras fail to throw the flag again. How the zebras can turn a blind eye to this is beyond me. As if it wasn't enough last week. A piss poor attempt at officiating.


----------



## BonMallari

Down go the Fighting Irish....again


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Disappointing loss. State played like crap the first half, but did make a game of it in the second. The kicking game really made the difference in the first half as far as field position is concerned. State still has plenty to play for. Win out and it will be hard to keep them out of playoffs. But beating Ole Miss in Oxford will be just as tough as this game.


----------



## crackerd

Congratulations to Bert Bulimia's new team for getting the razor off their backs (Jacob and 99% predictability called it) and to Bert Bulimia's old team for what they did to Bo the Ninny and Nebraska.

Personally enjoying the 32-team playoff right about now - and also thinking the Maroons may get a mulligan, like 'Bama in 2011, should they dump Ol' Sis.

MG


----------



## MSDOGS1976

crackerd said:


> Congratulations to Bert Bulimia's new team for getting the razor off their backs (Jacob and 99% predictability called it) and to Bert Bulimia's old team for what they did to Bo the Ninny and Nebraska.
> 
> Personally enjoying the 32-team playoff right about now - and also thinking the Maroons may get a mulligan, like 'Bama in 2011, should they dump Ol' Sis.
> 
> MG


You probably know State was known as the 'Maroons' up until the 60's I believe. I wished they had kept that instead of going with a bulldog. Would have been unique. 

I think there is a good chance State will come in 5th this week. Even though TCU struggled, I think they stay in. There is plenty of sec fatigue and that will hurt State too. But if the dogs can get by Ole Miss, they still have a chance. But a team like Ohio State could jump State at seasons end. They have improved and the talking heads are talking them up. But lots of games still to be played.


----------



## BonMallari

kudos to the RB Melvin Gordon from Wisconsin on breaking the single game rushing record after having played only 3 quarters of the game...with that a Badger now has the single game record, the TD record for a season (Montee Ball) and the career rushing title (Ron Dayne)..IMO the young man has secured himself a trip to the Heisman Trophy presentation along with Mariota (Oregon QB)


----------



## Denver

Melvin Gordon is a beast! Badgers backs now own the three biggest records. Career rushing, single game rushing and career touchdowns.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not thrilled with the offense, but it's effective.


I guess this one falls in the same delusions of Jacob category as "toughest place to play by a substantial amount". 

Shut out by a team who hasn't won an SEC game in years.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I guess this one falls in the same delusions of Jacob category as "toughest place to play by a substantial amount".
> 
> Shut out by a team who hasn't won an SEC game in years.


Having watched or listened to a few LSU games I noticed they have two quarterbacks, and for some reason they are committed to the terrible one. Is the other one (Harris?) injured? I think they can move the ball and score with Harris, otherwise they are horrible.


----------



## crackerd

Wet Willie, we barely knew you ye. Will Muschamp, all washed up and washed out at Florida. Fired today. But don't fret, Bon, Little Willie can go back to Tejas as "HC in Waiting II, " til UF gets around to hiring back Charlie Strong. Or co-HC in Waiting with another overmatched SEC goner, Chizik. 

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Having watched or listened to a few LSU games I noticed they have two quarterbacks, and for some reason they are committed to the terrible one. Is the other one (Harris?) injured? I think they can move the ball and score with Harris, otherwise they are horrible.



Hard to explain but remember:



Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU has The Best Coaching Staff in America.


so it surely isn't a mistake. Notice they don't have ONE OF the best staffs, they have THE best staff in the country.


----------



## Buck Mann

crackerd said:


> Wet Willie, we barely knew you ye. Will Muschamp, all washed up and washed out at Florida. Fired today. But don't fret, Bon, Little Willie can go back to Tejas as "HC in Waiting II, " til UF gets around to hiring back Charlie Strong. Or co-HC in Waiting with another overmatched SEC goner, Chizik.
> 
> MG


This is one we all knew was coming but no one looked forward to. Muschamp was a very likeable person and the players loved him. He cleaned up all of the off field issues that Meyer left. But, in the end, you do have to win games.

Buck


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Having watched or listened to a few LSU games I noticed they have two quarterbacks, and for some reason they are committed to the terrible one. Is the other one (Harris?) injured? I think they can move the ball and score with Harris, otherwise they are horrible.


Slingblade is just that stubborn. He flat out told a sack full of lies last week. Brandon Harris (Is most certainly not injured.) was going to play meaningful snaps. It's the Jordan Jefferson/J Lee debacle all over again.

Of course it didn't help losing the starting LG (Didn't make the trip.) & C (Injured in the 2nd Quarter.) to injuries. It was painful to watch insanity throughout the game, if you want to call that mess a game.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's the Jordan Jefferson/J Lee debacle all over again.


...which, if it doesn't lead to him getting fired....would be surprising.

You cannot continue to FAIL (miserably) at recruiting & producing 
the MOST IMPORTANT POSITION ON THE FIELD!!! ...
and keep your job.

When we've won games, Jennings is a mere 'hand the ball off' QB.

HARRIS CAN DO THAT!

When Miles started Harris for the Auburn game they had him trying to throw 
and do all sorts of things. Nothing like easing him into it.

I'm still convinced that starting Harris every game no matter what would have produced better results by years end.

Now next year....another battle? Will Harris sit on the bench.....?

These are problems hardly ANY other team in the Nation deals with at this level.(The level of recruiting classes)

I don't think BR is going to put up with Miles failures at the QB position. 
Especially when LSU ends the season 7-6.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> ...which, if it doesn't lead to him getting fired....would be surprising.
> 
> *You cannot continue to FAIL (miserably) at recruiting & producing
> the MOST IMPORTANT POSITION ON THE FIELD!!! ...
> and keep your job*.
> 
> When we've won games, Jennings is a mere 'hand the ball off' QB.
> 
> HARRIS CAN DO THAT!
> 
> When Miles started Harris for the Auburn game they had him trying to throw
> and do all sorts of things. Nothing like easing him into it.
> 
> I'm still convinced that starting Harris every game no matter what would have produced better results by years end.
> 
> Now next year....another battle? Will Harris sit on the bench.....?
> 
> These are problems hardly ANY other team in the Nation deals with at this level.(The level of recruiting classes)
> *
> I don't think BR is going to put up with Miles failures at the QB position.
> Especially when LSU ends the season 7-6*.


and many of you questioned why all the hubub when UT fans were tired of the Mack Brown show


seriously 7-6....did you think you had a National Champ team this year, when half your team is in the NFL...its an anomaly...a little humble pie is good for the system


----------



## road kill

*Melvin Gordon!!!*


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> seriously 7-6....did you think you had a National Champ team this year,


C'mon Bon, I never implied that.



BonMallari said:


> when half your team is in the NFL...its an anomaly...a little humble pie is good for the system


That's BEEN happening for years now Bon and has been no excuse for less than 9-10 wins a season.

The one common denominator, piss poor QB play minus Zach M's one good year
and now for the 2nd time there is a QB controversy that EVERYONE is watching.

...while Miles acts like nothing is wrong...


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> *Melvin Gordon!!!*



indeed, 408 is a bunch of yards!


----------



## Dustin D

Not only that but also with only 25 carries! You think it'd be in the 30+ Range.

...but uh 16 yds a carry with a 68 yd long run got the job done.


Wisconsin Rushing  CARYDSAVGTDLGMelvin Gordon2540816.3468


----------



## Brad Turner

Buck Mann said:


> This is one we all knew was coming but no one looked forward to. *Muschamp was a very likeable person* and the players loved him. He cleaned up all of the off field issues that Meyer left. But, in the end, you do have to win games.
> 
> Buck


Maybe to a Florida fan. Many of us think he is a pathetic human and an even worse head football coach. Texas is lucky he left. Otherwise, they would be stuck with him.


----------



## roseberry

i have my current top 4 playoff teams as:

1. *fsu* - their schedule isn't the toughtest. but they spot everyone three touchdowns and two criminal investigations!
2. *oregon* - they lost a game.......but one of their lineman hurt his pinky!
3. *osu* - dude, they killed a penn state team that has 25 or so players on scholarship!
4. *marshall* - they are undefeated. btw, their schedule is prolly just as difficult as anyone in my top three!;-)


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> i have my current top 4 playoff teams as:
> 
> 1. *fsu* - their schedule isn't the toughtest. but they spot everyone three touchdowns and two criminal investigations!
> 2. *oregon* - they lost a game.......but one of their lineman hurt his pinky!
> 3. *osu* - dude, they killed a penn state team that has 25 or so players on scholarship!
> 4. *marshall* - they are undefeated. btw, their schedule is prolly just as difficult as anyone in my top three!;-)


Got to throw in Miss St., they have a win again one (#16) top 25 team.


----------



## Franco

This is the best article I've read on LSU's woes in Football. 
http://thehayride.com/2014/11/this-isnt-going-to-be-a-fire-les-miles-post/

LSU has had the horses on both sides of the ball. The problem is under Miles, we have never had a QB that matched the talent of the other players. The players know it and that is why the talented ones don't stay around(enter NFL Draft) for their Senior, and some Junior seasons.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> and many of you questioned why all the hubub when UT fans were tired of the Mack Brown show
> 
> 
> seriously 7-6....did you think you had a National Champ team this year, when half your team is in the NFL...its an anomaly...a little humble pie is good for the system


FSU, Bama, & LSU have all had the same amount of players drafted the last 2 seasons (18). FSU had the most players drafted in 2013, the year prior to winning the national championship. When recruiting well all these major programs are NFL factories.


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> This is the best article I've read on LSU's woes in Football.
> http://thehayride.com/2014/11/this-isnt-going-to-be-a-fire-les-miles-post/ .


Franco - Good article - It's amazing what a bad AD can do to an institution - We've seen 
it here at the UW, with Barbara Hedges, a politically correct hire - Didn't we hire your 
previous AD, now NCAA commish?


----------



## Migillicutty

Franco said:


> This is the best article I've read on LSU's woes in Football.
> http://thehayride.com/2014/11/this-isnt-going-to-be-a-fire-les-miles-post/
> 
> LSU has had the horses on both sides of the ball. The problem is under Miles, we have never had a QB that matched the talent of the other players. The players know it and that is why the talented ones don't stay around(enter NFL Draft) for their Senior, and some Junior seasons.


From the article. 

_The fact of the matter is that Miles might well be the most clueless coach in college or pro football when it comes to evaluation and use of quarterbacks.
_
And to think, many LSU fans said they were happy Jimbo left for FSU, who is arguably the best evaluator, and coach of QB's in the college game.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Go Ducks......









/Paul


----------



## Franco

Migillicutty said:


> From the article.
> 
> _The fact of the matter is that Miles might well be the most clueless coach in college or pro football when it comes to evaluation and use of quarterbacks.
> _
> And to think, many LSU fans said they were happy Jimbo left for FSU, who is arguably the best evaluator, and coach of QB's in the college game.


Hated to see Jimbo go but, I do like Cam Cameron. Yes, Miles can not evaluate talent in a QB to save his butt. As Marvin eluded to, a bad AD can make a weak coach seem worse. 

Maybe Miles would have better luck in the Big 10 where he wouldn't have to play in the toughest Conference in the land. However, with AD Aleva's lack of success at hiring coaches that can win, might be better to keep Miles rather than bring in another Hallman or DiNardo.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> From the article.
> 
> _The fact of the matter is that Miles might well be the most clueless coach in college or pro football when it comes to evaluation and use of quarterbacks.
> _


Nothing that couldn't be overcome by hiring Major Applewhite as OC and getting the Rivers kid at Vanderbilt to transfer back to LSU and run the offense. (Yeah, right - translation: I'm with you, Franco, Cam Cameron's a decent pro-style OC.)

MG


----------



## mjh345

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Go Ducks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


Thanks Paul


----------



## Wade Thurman

And he did not play the 4th quarter!!





Dustin D said:


> Not only that but also with only 25 carries! You think it'd be in the 30+ Range.
> 
> ...but uh 16 yds a carry with a 68 yd long run got the job done.
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Rushing  CARYDSAVGTDLGMelvin Gordon2540816.3468


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> Nothing that couldn't be overcome by* hiring Major Applewhite as OC *and getting the Rivers kid at Vanderbilt to transfer back to LSU and run the offense. (Yeah, right - translation: I'm with you, Franco, Cam Cameron's a decent pro-style OC.)
> 
> MG


Major couldnt keep it in his pants and wasnt the choir boy that everyone thought...He almost cost the program $$$$ because he did the same thing with a grad assistant that the women's track coach was "allegedly" doing with a grad assistant....

He and Harsin (former OC) could never get on the same page, but since he was the prodigal son and a MB favorite they gave him a title...dont think he will get a glowing job reference from human resources


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Go Ducks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


/paul,
good to have you back. congrats on ducks beating stanford this year(as i swammied preseason)


----------



## Dustin D

*College Football Playoff Top 10*











> Alabama is the new No. 1 team in the College Football Playoff rankings, b
> ut the first four still includes Mississippi State.



1. Alabama6. Ohio St.2. Oregon7. Baylor3. Florida St.8. Ole Miss4. Mississippi St.9. UCLA5. TCU10. Georgia


----------



## BonMallari

so what IF Ole Miss beats State would they leapfrog 5-6-7 into the 4 slot

the committee did alot by putting Bama #1, they win and they are in same goes for #2...seed #4 is in the hot seat and whoever ends up #5 is going to feel like they got the shaft


----------



## roseberry

note to the committee:

the sec west sucks!


----------



## EdA

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Go Ducks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


Definitely not SEC worthy


----------



## dbonham

Hopefully jumping to #1 won't make our heads so big we lose fire..and I'm sure that's just giving auburn more fuel for the game.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Definitely not SEC worthy


I normally would never say that a chick on top is ugly....in any situation....but that chick on top....she uuuugly!


----------



## Migillicutty

More absurdity from the committee. Pretty sad amd obvious that they are arrogantly trying to be "different".


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Now that my team is completely out of the picture, unfortunately, I can look at the rankings without bias. I think they got it right with UA at #1. I think they're the best team in the country, at this point. (That really was painful for me to say) I do hate the way this is set up though. I really do wish there was some type of computer rankings involved. Not 100% computers, but some.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> More absurdity from the committee. Pretty sad amd obvious that they are arrogantly trying to be "different".


Patience, 'Cutty, patience. If it were to finish this way - I give it .0001 chance - and the seeds hold through the semifinal round, what a grand stage the championship game would be for Jake Coker's Cinderella story against FSU, replacing Blake Sims who moves to running back in the fourth quarter due to depletion in 'Bama's RB ranks, and proceeds to guide the Tide 99 yards going 6-for-6 on the drive, with Sims scoring the winning touchdown on a toss sweep behind true freshman megalith LT Cam Robinson and fill-in Cinderella II TE Corey (l'il brother of AJ) McCarron. Hey, that's my fairy tale and I'm sticking with it. But the reality is, it's good to have the world back in its proper orbit today - 'Bama No. 1.

MG


----------



## Dustin D

While I do agree that Bama is looking like the #1 Team in the Nation,
with FSU @ #2 as far as Field Work Goes.....

I think it should be;
#1 FSU
#2 Bama
#3 State
#4 Oregon

Based off of Body of Work....I still think a one loss MS State 
has more on their resume than the one loss Oregon. Simply look at the schedule. 

...and FSU is carrying a weight NO ONE ELSE IS every time they take the field.
*Undefeated Returning National Champions! They should be #1....period.*
Why doesn't this team lose? B/c the committee has them playing ANGRY
by not having them where they should be. May work out towards FSU's advantage in the end.
Don't challenge College Players unless you really want to see what they can do. 
I think they feel challenged and disrespected and may very well show all that if they make it to the Playoffs.
Think about it. They've been put down all year...in the playoffs they'd have nothing to lose. Dangerous Team right there.

Bama isn't guaranteed this spot either. 
They look like a lock for the SEC Title Game b/c even if they lose to Auburn
they only tie MS State. Auburn would still be a Conference game shy of Bama 
and Bama Owning the Head to Head with MS State they'll go to Atlanta. 

BUT! Ole'Miss......if Ole Miss wins out....SHTF b/c that will put Ole Miss @ 6-2 in Conference and a three way tie.
Of which they would win with the Head to Head over Bama and MS State.

If Mizzou loses one game they lose the tie to UGA.
Being Mizzou also avoided playing LSU, Bama, Ole Miss and MS State.

So we aren't locked in yet.
Lots to look at still.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If STATE wins out & the gumps lose to AU, STATE goes.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> While I do agree that Bama is looking like the #1 Team in the Nation,
> with FSU @ #2 as far as Field Work Goes.....
> 
> I think it should be;
> #1 FSU
> #2 Bama
> #3 State
> #4 Oregon
> 
> Based off of Body of Work....I still think a one loss MS State
> has more on their resume than the one loss Oregon. Simply look at the schedule.
> 
> ...and FSU is carrying a weight NO ONE ELSE IS every time they take the field.
> *Undefeated Returning National Champions! They should be #1....period.*
> Why doesn't this team lose? B/c the committee has them playing ANGRY
> by not having them where they should be. May work out towards FSU's advantage in the end.
> Don't challenge College Players unless you really want to see what they can do.
> I think they feel challenged and disrespected and may very well show all that if they make it to the Playoffs.
> Think about it. They've been put down all year...in the playoffs they'd have nothing to lose. Dangerous Team right there.
> 
> Bama isn't guaranteed this spot either.
> They look like a lock for the SEC Title Game b/c even if they lose to Auburn
> they only tie MS State. Auburn would still be a Conference game shy of Bama
> and Bama Owning the Head to Head with MS State they'll go to Atlanta.
> 
> BUT! Ole'Miss......if Ole Miss wins out....SHTF b/c that will put Ole Miss @ 6-2 in Conference and a three way tie.
> Of which they would win with the Head to Head over Bama and MS State.
> 
> If Mizzou loses one game they lose the tie to UGA.
> Being Mizzou also avoided playing LSU, Bama, Ole Miss and MS State.
> 
> So we aren't locked in yet.
> Lots to look at still.



You make some great observations, have no problem with your first two choices...I have Oregon at # 3... TCU- Ohio St- Baylor playing for the 4th spot...

I just see Miss St on the outside looking in if one of the three mentioned above come out as a one loss conference champ...

I agree Ole Miss and Auburn can make a mess of things...I think my Top 3 win out leaving everyone else to battle for the 4th spot


----------



## Dustin D

But Bon Miss St's only loss was on the road against the #1 Team in the nation right now.

How could they be put behind Oregon who's loss came at home to an Un-ranked team?
I could make a better argument for Oregon being on the outside of the Top 4 looking in.

I actually think my list should have TCU at #4.


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> But the reality is, it's good to have the world back in its proper orbit today - 'Bama No. 1.
> MG


mg, it is nice when things are "right in the world"!

unfortunately, the boogs will beat bama. the west will lose to the east in the championship game. whether it's mizzou or georgia winning the champ game, since mizzou lost to indiana and georgia lost to south carolina, then lost to a team whose coach got fired and the wreck(acc)..........not one sec team will even be invited to the playoff!

see my top 4 in post #1402.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> ..........not one sec team will even be invited to the playoff!


That's a great prophecy - but your clairvoyance elided right over the payoff:



roseberry said:


> ..........not one sec team will even be invited to the playoff! *Because two maybe three teams from the sec west will go straight into the NFL playoffs instead to save on time and energy, and the inevitable. *


The real inevitable for me is the day when the Green Bay Packers' roster consists of 27 players from Alabama and 26 from LSU.

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> That's a great prophecy - but your clairvoyance elided right over the payoff:
> 
> 
> 
> The real inevitable for me is the day when the Green Bay Packers' roster consists of 27 players from Alabama and 26 from LSU.
> 
> MG


mg, this needs to happen while aaron rogers is still able to play. otherwise coker will need to amaze as you predict or the packers will need to learn to play without a quarterback!


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> More absurdity from the committee. Pretty sad amd obvious that they are arrogantly trying to be "different".


The committee is either trolling everyone or ESPN paid them to do something odd every week so they can talk about it on the radio and sportscenter all week.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> But Bon Miss St's only loss was on the road against the #1 Team in the nation right now.
> 
> How could they be put behind Oregon who's loss came at home to an Un-ranked team?
> I could make a better argument for Oregon being on the outside of the Top 4 looking in.
> 
> I actually think my list should have TCU at #4.


And Oregon loss to a very very good Arizona team that was hanging on at the end
I figured that MSU had their chance, they will need help to get in , but I still like your overall reasoning. It shows some thought


----------



## Migillicutty

Here is the thing that bothers me the most. Ranking quality losses over a team with NO losses in a power five conference and two wins over top 25 teams by the committees own rankings. They are also not some johhny come lately to the scene like Miss St. They are the defending national champ riding a 26 game winning streak, with a heisman winner at QB. 

The other issue I have is the new made up stat about game control. This is ludicrous. Like has been stated by some others and pundits, how about game control with the clock says 00:00 in the fourth. FSU leads the country in that stat because they are always in the lead in that situation.

I agree with almost all of what Dustin said with the exception of Miss St. As for Miss St. while their loss is the "best loss" they don't have the quality of wins that Oregon does. Miss St. skyrocketed to the top of the rankings when everyone thought that the wins over LSU, Aub, and Tamu were great wins. Now it seems those are run of the mill wins over two good teams and one crappy team(TAMU). This is the problem with awarding a whole conference for having the national champion for 7 years. The whole conference isn't the champ, the team that won it is. The SEC produces a team or 2 and sometimes 3 every year that is very very good, even championship quality, they don't produce 13 of them. When Miss St and Ol Miss started beating those teams, they immediately got recognition and called "great", instead of people being suspect that maybe just maybe LSU and Aub weren't as good this year. Saying all that I am not horrified at them being number 4 but I think they should probably be 5 or 6 at this point. I do think it will take care of itself. 

However, this committee is a joke in their reasoning. Committee chair Long (AD at Ark) says the rational for Bama jumping to number 1 is their 
"decisive win" over number 1 Miss St. and then right after says Miss St at 4 is because they were "never out of it" against Bama. They are moving the goal posts to fit their agenda and its a problem. 

It's tough to say who should be number 4. baylor and TCU should work it out. If Baylor finishes undefeated they should get the nod over TCU, head to head should matter. I like TCU better, but what happens on the field should matter. 

Top 4: 

1.) FSU
2.) Bama
3.)Oregon
4.)Miss St./TCU/Baylor


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Here is the thing that bothers me the most. Ranking quality losses over a team with NO losses in a power five conference and two wins over top 25 teams by the committees own rankings. They are also not some johhny come lately to the scene like Miss St. They are the defending national champ riding a 26 game winning streak, with a heisman winner at QB.
> 
> The other issue I have is the new made up stat about game control. This is ludicrous. Like has been stated by some others and pundits, how about game control with the clock says 00:00 in the fourth. FSU leads the country in that stat because they are always in the lead in that situation.
> 
> I agree with almost all of what Dustin said with the exception of Miss St. As for Miss St. while their loss is the "best loss" they don't have the quality of wins that Oregon does. Miss St. skyrocketed to the top of the rankings when everyone thought that the wins over LSU, Aub, and Tamu were great wins. Now it seems those are run of the mill wins over two good teams and one crappy team(TAMU). This is the problem with awarding a whole conference for having the national champion for 7 years. The whole conference isn't the champ, the team that won it is. The SEC produces a team or 2 and sometimes 3 every year that is very very good, even championship quality, they don't produce 13 of them. When Miss St and Ol Miss started beating those teams, they immediately got recognition and called "great", instead of people being suspect that maybe just maybe LSU and Aub weren't as good this year. Saying all that I am not horrified at them being number 4 but I think they should probably be 5 or 6 at this point. I do think it will take care of itself.
> 
> It's tough to say who should be number 4. baylor and TCU should work it out. If Baylor finishes undefeated they should get the nod over TCU, head to head should matter. I like TCU better, but what happens on the field should matter.
> 
> Top 4:
> 
> 1.) FSU
> 2.) Bama
> 3.)Oregon
> 4.)Miss St./TCU/Baylor


I agree with your logic and don't have a problem with your rankings, but whether FSU is given full credit right now doesn't really matter. What matters is they get in the Playoffs and win out, they control their own destiny. I feel bad for those bubble teams that might be left out based on some arbitrary rankings. That's why I always hated the BCS system, it lended more credibility to the National Champion team than it deserved IMO. To me blending two polls and a computer to decide which two teams got to play for the National title was just as arbitrary as the old Coaches and AP polls, but having two teams play in a college super bowl made it seem more legit. We are one step better with a four team playoff, but some quality contenders will still be left out and one could probably make a good argument that one of these teams could beat an Alabama or FSU in a title game. I so look forward to a real playoff system.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I agree with your logic and don't have a problem with your rankings, but whether FSU is given full credit right now doesn't really matter. What matters is they get in the Playoffs and win out, they control their own destiny. I feel bad for those bubble teams that might be left out based on some arbitrary rankings. That's why I always hated the BCS system, it lended more credibility to the National Champion team than it deserved IMO. To me blending two polls and a computer to decide which two teams got to play for the National title was just as arbitrary as the old Coaches and AP polls, but having two teams play in a college super bowl made it seem more legit. We are one step better with a four team playoff, but some quality contenders will still be left out and one could probably make a good argument that one of these teams could beat an Alabama or FSU in a title game. I so look forward to a real playoff system.


That's actually not the BCS that was the problem. 
The problem was having only TWO spots available for the National Title Game.

The BCS Ranking System with an 8 Team Play-off would be outstanding.

The best system would be NO RANK at all with an 8 Team Play-off.

Win your conference and your in, with a couple Wild Cards spots open to make up the 8 slots.


----------



## David Bailey

How many top 25 teams has MSU beaten?


----------



## Dustin D

David Bailey said:


> How many top 25 teams has MSU beaten?


Michigan State?


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> That's actually not the BCS that was the problem.
> The problem was having only TWO spots available for the National Title Game.
> 
> _The BCS Ranking System with an 8 Team Play-off would be outstanding.
> 
> The best system would be NO RANK at all with an 8 Team Play-off._
> When your conference and your in, with a couple Wild Cards spots open to make up the 8 slots.


That would be the best!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin, I agree with you right up to the point where you say win your conference championship and you are in. I guess I don't understand why that seems to matter so much, and I sure don't understand how you allow for obvious differences in the various conferences. 

For just a couple of examples, there are going to be a couple pretty good teams from the SEC west this year that won't even make it to the SEC championship game. The current No. 1 team is not even assured of a place in that game yet. 

Contrast that with, say, Florida State, which hasn't played a team all season that is currently ranked in the AP Top 25 if my eyes don't deceive me, but seems to get a lot of credit for getting behind to these teams and then "overcoming adversity" to win. Granted this may be completely changed around 10 years from now, but it won't be any more fair.

Let's say Alabama (or whoever) makes it to the SEC championship and gets beat by Missouri. What is your argument that Missouri deserves to be in outside of winning one game?

What about the Big 12/10 or however many there are that doesn't have a championship game? One less chance for one of them to get beat, which doesn't seem all that fair and equitable to me.

I don't know why we didn't just take the Top 4 from the BCS and be done with it if the reason was not to avoid a repeat of 2011 at all costs.



Dustin D said:


> That's actually not the BCS that was the problem.
> The problem was having only TWO spots available for the National Title Game.
> 
> The BCS Ranking System with an 8 Team Play-off would be outstanding.
> 
> The best system would be NO RANK at all with an 8 Team Play-off.
> 
> Win your conference and your in, with a couple Wild Cards spots open to make up the 8 slots.


----------



## Dustin D

Well I didn't exactly lay out a full proof plan but if you're asking for details......



RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin, I agree with you right up to the point where you say win your conference championship and you are in. I guess I don't understand why that seems to matter so much, and I sure don't understand how you allow for obvious differences in the various conferences.


Should all but the Big 5 Conferences be excluded from the National Championship Game?




RookieTrainer said:


> Let's say Alabama (or whoever) makes it to the SEC championship and gets beat by Missouri.
> What is your argument that Missouri deserves to be in outside of winning one game?


Wait Mizzou won their conference game....and they shouldn't be allowed to represent the SEC? is that what you're saying?
If Bama had rank and high Strength of Schedule points then they could be one of the Wild cards 
if they fit that criteria. It's not likely they win ONE game anyway and
if they were that sorry but beat you in the Conference game SO BE IT! 
They obviously aren't that bad.





RookieTrainer said:


> What about the Big 12/10 or however many there are that doesn't have a championship game?


That's their problem.
No Conference Championship Game, No entry to the Big Game.

Big 12 needs to Make a Conference Championship Game Today!
The Big 12 SHOULD HAVE ALREADY done this by now for their conference. 
No idea why they haven't yet.


I'm not suggesting anything more or less difficult or elaborate than what the NFL does now.

What makes more sense than pitting ALL the Conference Champions against eachother
with a couple wildcards?

Please tell me.....



/


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> The real inevitable for me is the day when the Green Bay Packers' roster consists of 27 players from Alabama and 26 from LSU.





roseberry said:


> *this needs to happen while aaron rogers is still able to play*. otherwise coker will need to amaze as you predict or the packers will need to learn to play without a quarterback!:razz:


Piece of cake, what with A-Rodg doing his part at staying fit (and away from sweets) and firing fastballs - by my reckoning that gives Green Bay another 10 years of drafting from perennial No. 1 'Bama recruiting classes (and from No. Whatever LSU is each year with their usual haul of four- and five-star recruits).

Betcha Rodgers' fitness and diet regimen soon has an outfitting requirement for the $150 a pair Nike compression leotards from Saban's tutu studio that had 'Bama bouncing back in such a Numero Uno way from the LSU bloodletting. 

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

I asked you how you would justify Mizzou being one of the 4 (or 8) playoff teams this year apart from a theoretical win in the SEC Championship game. If you have a hard time with it, and I would suggest you probably should, then you will understand my issue with this idea that being conference champion is the end-all, be-all. If you go with the NFL model, you also get such worthy champions as the 2011 NY Giants, who managed a 9-7 regular season record.

By the way, under current rules your conference has to have at least 12 teams and be divided into two divisions to allow a conference championship game, so that's why there's not one in the Big 12/10. To be fair, apparently the Big 12/10 at least discussed asking for a waiver of these requirements in January of 2013 per an ESPN article.



Dustin D said:


> Wait Mizzou won their conference game....and they shouldn't be allowed to represent the SEC? is that what you're saying?
> If Bama had rank and high Strength of Schedule points then they could be one of the Wild cards
> if they fit that criteria. It's not likely they win ONE game anyway and
> if they were that sorry but beat you in the Conference game SO BE IT!
> They obviously aren't that bad.
> 
> I'm not suggesting anything more or less difficult or elaborate than what the NFL does now.
> 
> What makes more sense than pitting ALL the Conference Champions against each other
> with a couple wildcards?
> 
> Please tell me.....
> 
> 
> 
> /


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> I asked you how you would justify Mizzou being one of the 4 (or 8) playoff teams this year apart from a theoretical win in the SEC Championship game. If you have a hard time with it, and I would suggest you probably should, then you will understand my issue with this idea that being conference champion is the end-all, be-all. If you go with the NFL model, you also get such worthy champions as the 2011 NY Giants, who managed a 9-7 regular season record.
> 
> By the way, under current rules your conference has to have at least 12 teams and be divided into two divisions to allow a conference championship game, so that's why there's not one in the Big 12/10. To be fair, apparently the Big 12/10 at least discussed asking for a waiver of these requirements in January of 2013 per an ESPN article.


I'm on Dustin's side on this one. All the polls are educated guesses at how teams rack against each other based on the best information they have. I suggest as good or bad they are at guessing who's best, actually playing each other is a better way to see who's best. I can see your point where it is possible and even likely the best team in a weaker conference could be wiped out by the third best team in a stronger conference, but that is just guessing. Let the chips fall where they may, see how the conference champions play against each other. For those conferences that don't have a playoff system, let the conference decide which of their teams they want to send to the playoffs. I see nothing wrong with 9-7 Giants team winning the Super Bowl, they got hot at the end of the season and beat everybody they were pitted against. I think it should be who's the best team at the end of the year, not who's best overall record.

I think that last line is the gist of the argument, for decades a team had to be undefeated or very close to it to be deemed National Champion, that discouraged contending schools from scheduling tough out of conference schools and led to 62-3 scores as UCS would play some small school back east. I know there are plenty of exceptions with USC-Alabama in the 70s and USC-LSU in the 80's, but you get the idea. Then the BCS started factoring in strength of schedule, but that gets so complicated. Having a playoff system would actually pit teams against each other.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> I'm on Dustin's side on this one. All the polls are educated guesses at how teams rack against each other based on the best information they have. I suggest as good or bad they are at guessing who's best, actually playing each other is a better way to see who's best. I can see your point where it is possible and even likely the best team in a weaker conference could be wiped out by the third best team in a stronger conference, but that is just guessing. Let the chips fall where they may, see how the conference champions play against each other. For those conferences that don't have a playoff system, let the conference decide which of their teams they want to send to the playoffs. I see nothing wrong with 9-7 Giants team winning the Super Bowl, they got hot at the end of the season and beat everybody they were pitted against.* I think it should be who's the best team at the end of the year, not who's best overall record.
> *
> I think that last line is the gist of the argument, for decades a team had to be undefeated or very close to it to be deemed National Champion, that discouraged contending schools from scheduling tough out of conference schools and led to 62-3 scores as UCS would play some small school back east. I know there are plenty of exceptions with USC-Alabama in the 70s and USC-LSU in the 80's, but you get the idea. Then the BCS started factoring in strength of schedule, but that gets so complicated. Having a playoff system would actually pit teams against each other.


Exactly! Otherwise it's pointless. Who cares what kind of record you had.....what are you doing now? 
Did you go through the process of beating the best team in your conference? Or you a Conference Champ?
If yes, then you get to move on to the 8, 12, 16 Team Play-off or whatever.

Big 12 can send who has the best record and if a tie the head to head matchup. Too simple.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Exactly! Otherwise it's pointless. Who cares what kind of record you had.....what are you doing now?
> Did you go through the process of beating the best team in your conference? Or you a Conference Champ?
> If yes, then you get to move on to the 8, 12, 16 Team Play-off or whatever.
> 
> Big 12 can send who has the best record and if a tie the head to head matchup. Too simple.



I agree with you..its the Big 12's own fault for not attracting enough teams to have a conference championship game....That's why I think its going to be hard to keep Ohio St out if they win out...the SEC is going to have to realize they dont automatically get two chances at the crystal football


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> I agree with you..its the Big 12's own fault for not attracting enough teams to have a conference championship game....That's why I think its going to be hard to keep Ohio St out if they win out...the SEC is going to have to realize they dont automatically get two chances at the crystal football


I think it'll surprise a lot of people when Ohio St moves to #4 
after thumping Wisconsin in the Big 10 Championship while TCU and MS State are stuck at home watching......without a game to play.

Final 4 - Bama, FSU, Oregon and Ohio St.

All Conference Champs.


----------



## Migillicutty

What FSU is accomplishing is no small feat. They deserve more respect. A perspective from someone who has been there. 

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...orida-state-is-still-undefeated-haters-111814


----------



## roseberry

4 teams is enough! we should quit crying and trying to change something (4) that hasn't even happened yet.

cutty, this has nothing to do with football season. but i have a question. i know danny kannell played d-1 qb at fsu and was very good. but is he as big a girlie acting sissy as his t.v. personna is made out to be?


----------



## dbonham

Migillicutty said:


> What FSU is accomplishing is no small feat. They deserve more respect. A perspective from someone who has been there.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...orida-state-is-still-undefeated-haters-111814



I agree a win is a win but the number one team in the country should not be consistently playing tight games with average at best opponents week in and week out. I imagine the pressure the thug is feeling is tough but barely beating Miami and Louisville and I think a few other last minute wins is not deserving of a first place spot. If they are in the sec, they would have lost a game or two by now. 

I've been saying it for a while now...the sec is like the nfl. There is so much talent and so many 4 and 5 stars that all think they deserve playing time or more touches. Its sometimes hard to tell what team is going to show up. How Auburn could lose to a&m is beyond me. It is a tough conference, regardless of how much everyone wants to downplay it and say we get too much credit. It has shown that dang near any team, any day can beat you. There is never an off Saturday.

As for Jameis or however you spell his name. He shouldnt be on the field. Its despicable that the NCAA and FSU allow him to run around arrogantly like he does. What a role model for young kids and upcoming athletes. I understand its all about the dolla but the guy is repulsive and theoretically should probably be in jail.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> What FSU is accomplishing is no small feat. They deserve more respect. A perspective from someone who has been there.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...orida-state-is-still-undefeated-haters-111814


 Be patient Cuddy, they should be in the playoffs, if they win out they will be #1 when it counts, if they don't then they are just another also ran. The stakes are high.


----------



## Migillicutty

dbonham said:


> I agree a win is a win but the number one team in the country should not be consistently playing tight games with average at best opponents week in and week out. I imagine the pressure the thug is feeling is tough but barely beating Miami and Louisville and I think a few other last minute wins is not deserving of a first place spot. If they are in the sec, they would have lost a game or two by now.
> 
> I've been saying it for a while now...the sec is like the nfl. There is so much talent and so many 4 and 5 stars that all think they deserve playing time or more touches. Its sometimes hard to tell what team is going to show up. How Auburn could lose to a&m is beyond me. It is a tough conference, regardless of how much everyone wants to downplay it and say we get too much credit. It has shown that dang near any team, any day can beat you. There is never an off Saturday.
> 
> As for Jameis or however you spell his name. He shouldnt be on the field. Its despicable that the NCAA and FSU allow him to run around arrogantly like he does. What a role model for young kids and upcoming athletes. I understand its all about the dolla but the guy is repulsive and theoretically should probably be in jail.


That might be the dumbest, most biased, and devoid of facts post yet in this gigantic thread, and that's saying something. Congrats.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Be patient Cuddy, they should be in the playoffs, if they win out they will be #1 when it counts, if they don't then they are just another also ran. The stakes are high.


Agreed John. I'm not overly worked up about it. Just enjoying the ride. 26 game streak, defending champs, great recruiting classes. This is all gravy. You can't expect to win a championship every year. Being in the mix this late in the year is great. This FSU team isn't last years team but like Jimbo said last week "anybody anywhere". They are going to lose eventually, but that team can certainly play with and beat anyone in the country.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> 4 teams is enough! we should quit crying and trying to change something (4) that hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> cutty, this has nothing to do with football season. but i have a question. i know danny kannell played d-1 qb at fsu and was very good. but is he as big a girlie acting sissy as his t.v. personna is made out to be?


Haha. Danny played before my stint as tackling dummy so I don't have any personal insight. Great football player though.


----------



## dbonham

Migillicutty said:


> That might be the dumbest, most biased, and devoid of facts post yet in this gigantic thread, and that's saying something. Congrats.



Thank you..but, do you really believe that anybody in the country, specifically fsu would be undefeated in the sec right now? Or at least the west? And explain to me since you're the judge of football wisdom how georgia loses to sc and florida but kills auburn who lost to a&m who pounded sc. Throw arkansas in there too..they just beat lsu and had quite a few opportunities to beat other teams including alabama aka The Lords team. For the most part excluding alabama and #hailstate the conference, especially the east, has been as unpredictable as nfl. Granted I quit watching nfl years ago due to the instability of teams and the antics of the guys playing.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> While I do agree that Bama is looking like the #1 Team in the Nation,
> with FSU @ #2 as far as Field Work Goes.....
> 
> I think it should be;
> #1 FSU
> #2 Bama
> #3 State
> #4 Oregon
> 
> Based off of Body of Work....I still think a one loss MS State
> has more on their resume than the one loss Oregon. Simply look at the schedule.
> 
> ...and FSU is carrying a weight NO ONE ELSE IS every time they take the field.
> *Undefeated Returning National Champions! They should be #1....period.*
> Why doesn't this team lose? B/c the committee has them playing ANGRY
> by not having them where they should be. May work out towards FSU's advantage in the end.
> Don't challenge College Players unless you really want to see what they can do.
> I think they feel challenged and disrespected and may very well show all that if they make it to the Playoffs.
> Think about it. They've been put down all year...in the playoffs they'd have nothing to lose. Dangerous Team right there.
> 
> Bama isn't guaranteed this spot either.
> They look like a lock for the SEC Title Game b/c even if they lose to Auburn
> they only tie MS State. Auburn would still be a Conference game shy of Bama
> and Bama Owning the Head to Head with MS State they'll go to Atlanta.
> 
> BUT! Ole'Miss......if Ole Miss wins out....SHTF b/c that will put Ole Miss @ 6-2 in Conference and a three way tie.
> Of which they would win with the Head to Head over Bama and MS State.
> 
> If Mizzou loses one game they lose the tie to UGA.
> Being Mizzou also avoided playing LSU, Bama, Ole Miss and MS State.
> 
> So we aren't locked in yet.
> Lots to look at still.


Miss St. has beaten 1 currently ranked team this season, Oregon and TCU both have 3 wins against ranked opponents. Miss only win against a currently ranked opponent was to the #14 team, While Oregon has beaten the #9,#11, and #17 teams. Not sure how you figure Miss St. resume looks better than Oregons.


----------



## Migillicutty

dbonham said:


> Thank you..but, do you really believe that anybody in the country, specifically fsu would be undefeated in the sec right now? Or at least the west? And explain to me since you're the judge of football wisdom how georgia loses to sc and florida but kills auburn who lost to a&m who pounded sc. Throw arkansas in there too..they just beat lsu and had quite a few opportunities to beat other teams including alabama aka The Lords team. For the most part excluding alabama and #hailstate the conference, especially the east, has been as unpredictable as nfl. Granted I quit watching nfl years ago due to the instability of teams and the antics of the guys playing.


Uhh, maybe because they are all just good teams and none of them are dominate. Factor in that they are college kids and it is extremely hard to win week in and week out. To be able to focus a team and have them win even when things don't go there way is extremely difficult. Kids buy in to their own hype, or they lose momentum and panic. You see week in and week out, and not just in the SEC. Depth issues can cause real problems week to week.

Add to that all teams have athletes. Factos like scholarship limitations, and the level of skill at the HS level with camps, 7 on 7's, and better coaching has improved. Kids are more ready at many of the positions to play at higher level quicker. Travel is easy and kids don't just stay close to home. The recruiting services, youtube, social media have made it easier for coaches to identify talent that they may have never known about in years past. This creates parity. It isn't because all those teams you mentioned are great. In fact some of them aren't very good at all or have serious flaws. You SEC guys just can't get over yourselves. You think because you beat up on each other every team is great. When more likely the reason is there aren't that many great teams, just a group of really good, and another group of decent teams.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

The 4 team playoff has already devalued the regular season enough. Please quit saying 8 team playoff. It makes me cringe. I can't think of a single time the BCS got it wrong with just a TWO team "playoff" maybe in '04 when they screwed an undefeated Auburn I hate that teams, even with a bad loss, could possibly still squeak their way into a National Championship. Ive said this since they announced a 4 team playoff would happen a couple years ago, I miss the BCS...

Would it be near as bad if it wasn't strictly a human poll made out of only 12 people? No. Using a system like the BCS that took in part computer polls, and part human poll is almost bulletproof. Take that type of system and use that to determine the 4 teams would be great IMO. This biased, all about the money, committee system is stupid and nothing short of it. If anyone thinks this committee isn't being "different" for any reason besides that it draws controversy and ratings for their program, then you're crazy. Its really devaluing what college football is..


----------



## mngundog

Tyler Pugh said:


> The 4 team playoff has already devalued the regular season enough. Please quit saying 8 team playoff. It makes me cringe. I can't think of a single time the BCS got it wrong with just a TWO team "playoff" maybe in '04 when they screwed an undefeated Auburn I hate that teams, even with a bad loss, could possibly still squeak their way into a National Championship. Ive said this since they announced a 4 team playoff would happen a couple years ago, I miss the BCS...
> 
> Would it be near as bad if it wasn't strictly a human poll made out of only 12 people? No. Using a system like the BCS that took in part computer polls, and part human poll is almost bulletproof. Take that type of system and use that to determine the 4 teams would be great IMO. This biased, all about the money, committee system is stupid and nothing short of it. If anyone thinks this committee isn't being "different" for any reason besides that it draws controversy and ratings for their program, then you're crazy. Its really devaluing what college football is..


The Split National Championship in 2003, when #1 Oklahoma played the #3 LSU, team (AP and coaches polls), they changed the BSC formula after that to correct the error. Under the new formula, #1 Oklahoma would have faced #2 USC.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Miss St. has beaten 1 currently ranked team this season, Oregon and TCU both have 3 wins against ranked opponents. Miss only win against a currently ranked opponent was to the #14 team, While Oregon has beaten the #9,#11, and #17 teams. Not sure how you figure Miss St. resume looks better than Oregons.


Good point. But here why I think so.

Miss St opp. w/l ratio (50-45)
One Loss (On the Road)against the current #1 Team in the Nation (9-1) Alabama

Oregon opp. w/l ratio (48-44)
One Loss (@Home) against the current #15 Team in the Nation (8-2) Arizona


Miss St has Vandy(3-7) and Ole Miss(8-2)[the only team to be the currently ranked #1 team in the Nation]
left on their schedule. 
Combined (11-9) opp w/l ratio

Oregon has Col.(2-8) and Oregon St. (5-5) left on their schedule.
Combined (7-13) opp w/l ratio

As an added factor (b/c I know you love hearing it)..... Mississippi State plays in the SEC(West)!

Seriously though. That's why I think MS State should be right in front of Oregon.


----------



## John Robinson

Tyler Pugh said:


> The 4 team playoff has already devalued the regular season enough. Please quit saying 8 team playoff. It makes me cringe. I can't think of a single time the BCS got it wrong with just a TWO team "playoff" maybe in '04 when they screwed an undefeated Auburn I hate that teams, even with a bad loss, could possibly still squeak their way into a National Championship. Ive said this since they announced a 4 team playoff would happen a couple years ago, I miss the BCS...
> 
> Would it be near as bad if it wasn't strictly a human poll made out of only 12 people? No. Using a system like the BCS that took in part computer polls, and part human poll is almost bulletproof. Take that type of system and use that to determine the 4 teams would be great IMO. This biased, all about the money, committee system is stupid and nothing short of it. If anyone thinks this committee isn't being "different" for any reason besides that it draws controversy and ratings for their program, then you're crazy. Its really devaluing what college football is..


You've gone right to the hart of the debate, 1) is the combined computer-human BCS poll support to the old human polls? Maybe a little, but computers are still programmed by humans with built in bias. My problem with it is suddenly the now perfect system was deciding which two teams out of a number of contenders got to play for the NC, while the others were left out. I think it is very far from bullet proof.

2) you are correct, any sort of playoff system will devalue the regular system. In my opinion you need one or the other, I wouldn't mind going back to the old way where a team was crowned NC by the polls. Sometime the two polls agree, sometimes there was a split, but we always argued how they got it wrong or right. If you want to clarify it beyond that go all the way to an eight team playoff. That will completely devalue the regular season, but so what? It will take a while, but fans would adjust to a new, more certain way of determining who the best team is at the end of the season.

3) Historically the system really did punish an otherwise dominant team that had a "bad loss", I always thought that was crazy. So they had a brain fart or took a lessor team for granted earlier in the season, how good are they really? Could they beat the best in the country even though they lost an early game they should have won? If you want to base your National Champion based on consistency through the season, that's ok, but you really can't say they are the best team in the country without head to head play.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> that's ok, but you really can't say they are the best team in the country without head to head play.


and how many National Titles does both Alabama and USC claim where they didn't play the #2 rated team?
Or where USC actually beat Alabama one year 
yet since Bama beat #2 Penn st and they both ended with the same record 
Bama calls that a National Title year.

The only way to fix it is to bring them all into the same arena
at the end of the year. How do we decide who gets to get into the arena?
W/L record and Conference Champs.

No one should be undefeated at years end without ever having a shot
at whoever actually won the National Title.
That's bull crap/


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Uhh, maybe because they are all just good teams and none of them are dominate. Factor in that they are college kids and it is extremely hard to win week in and week out. To be able to focus a team and have them win even when things don't go there way is extremely difficult. Kids buy in to their own hype, or they lose momentum and panic. You see week in and week out, and not just in the SEC. Depth issues can cause real problems week to week.
> 
> Add to that all teams have athletes. Factos like scholarship limitations, and the level of skill at the HS level with camps, 7 on 7's, and better coaching has improved. Kids are more ready at many of the positions to play at higher level quicker. Travel is easy and kids don't just stay close to home. The recruiting services, youtube, social media have made it easier for coaches to identify talent that they may have never known about in years past. This creates parity. It isn't because all those teams you mentioned are great. In fact some of them aren't very good at all or have serious flaws. You SEC guys just can't get over yourselves. You think because you beat up on each other every team is great. When more likely the reason is there aren't that many great teams, just a group of really good, and another group of decent teams.


I kind of agree with this. Not to put down the SEC which is obviously very good, but there is more parity across the country than I have ever seen. The days of USC or even Oregon dominating the Pac 12 are over. Arizona didn't beat Oregon because Oregon is weak, Arizona and Az State or both damn good football teams, they are kind of middle of the pack in the Pac 12, but on any given weekend they match up with anybody in the Country. Would the system just blow up if a good 7-3 Arizona State team got hot at the end of the year, won through the playoffs and beat a 10-0 Alabama or FSU? I think that's Tyler's doomsday scenario, but I see it as adding more fun and excitement.


----------



## Dustin D

If a 7-3 ASU won the Pac-12 Champ Game they should damn sure get the invite to try.


----------



## David Bailey

Dustin D said:


> Michigan State?


I understand. Don't want to address the fact that Mississippi State has only won one game against top 25 opponets.

I know "they play in the SEC west", but it's not about who you play it's about who you beat.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> If a 7-3 ASU won the Pac-12 Champ Game they should damn sure get the invite to try.


Well Dustin, I agree with you, but that is the crux of the issue for many traditionalist. They are caught between the old way where if the last unbeaten team from a name conference won out it was crowned NC, and the BCS where it was basically just as arbitrary by picking the top two rather than the top one.

Remember the old days where the NFL and AFL were completely separate? There was an NFL bias that thought they were the superior league by far. It was fun to speculate as the two leagues played very different styles of football. Then with the first two Super Bowls the Packers dominated so the myth was perpetuated, that is until Joe Namath and the Jets in SB III. Even then it was considered a fluke, then Kansas City, Oakland, the Colts and Steelers dominated. To me college football is a little bit the same, teams play the bulk of their games within conference with the occasional out of conference game. As teams win or lose within their conference it is fun to speculate who is better. I grew up in the old era where each year the PAC 10 champ played the Big 10 champ in the Rose Bowl. Back then the PAC 10 played a more open passing style versus the Big 10 three yards and a cloud of dust. It was the classic clash of cultures. I loved the 1971 Rose Bowl of flower power hippy Stanford versus old school, button down Woody Hayes Ohio State. My point is it's fun to speculate on which style of play or conference is better, but unfulfilling unless we actually settle the argument by letting them play each other. That's why those of us out of the SEC get tired of people like Tyler just assuming it's a natural fact that FSU could no way go undefeated in the SEC, prove it, don't just say it like you know it.


----------



## Dustin D

David Bailey said:


> I understand. Don't want to address the fact that Mississippi State has only won one game against top 25 opponets.
> 
> I know "they play in the SEC west", but it's not about who you play it's about who you beat.


Oh ok. I thought you were asking a legitimate question, 
to which I wanted to give an appropriate response when I looked up those stats. 
Now that I realize you're a smartass, I'll remember that for any future discussion.


For what it's worth. Have you looked at the rest?
Nitpicking much?

Bama only has 1 win against a Ranked team that is still ranked. Should we suggest they shouldn't be #1?
FSU - Only one more win than Bama over teams still ranked..... should they be in the Top 4?

Shoo ...


----------



## Migillicutty

Dustin D said:


> Oh ok. I thought you were asking a legitimate question,
> to which I wanted to give an appropriate response when I looked up those stats.
> Now that I realize you're a smartass, I'll remember that for any future discussion.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth. Have you looked at the rest?
> Nitpicking much?
> 
> Bama only has 1 win against a Ranked team that is still ranked. Should we suggest they shouldn't be #1?
> FSU - Only one more win than Bama over teams still ranked..... should they be in the Top 4?
> 
> Shoo ...


Yes Bama should be number 2, and FSU 1 as you stated before.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> That's why those of us out of the SEC get tired of people like Tyler
> just assuming it's a natural fact that FSU could no way go undefeated in the SEC, prove it,
> don't just say it like you know it.


Oh I understand and usually challenge anyone to quote where I say otherwise. 

The SEC Power Teams rep speaks for itself and I'd agree that there is a huge margin between 
the good and the bad in the SEC. So much so that the infamous SEC Chants are getting more quiet by the season.

The SEC isn't walking on Water but there is so much buzz about the stinking conference that when Oklahoma beats Tennesee
all my non-SEC School friends at work rag me about it......huh? yes I'm serious regardless of the fact that Vols haven't been good since when? the turn of the CENTURY!?..... Even the Sooner Super Fan work friend 
who used to bash SEC Fans for being Conference friendly...... during the bowl games if a Big 12 team beats and SEC Team
it's all of a sudden "BIG 12 SMASHING SEC SON!!!" so it goes both ways I guess.

Heck look how we are talking about them now. Everyone talks and roots for their conference for the most part.
Unless you're apart of a really crappy one......

In the end only one can win the Crystal. 
As far as the SEC goes.....pretty sure Bama has stepped WAY out in front as a repetitive Elite program.


----------



## roseberry

looking at who has beaten the most teams "*currently ranked in the top 25*" is seriously flawed approach to evaluatinga football team. i have said this before and nobody listens. i will say it again.

if a team is ranked #3 and your team curb stomps them good and proper, humiliates them, strip them of their manhood on national tv, that opponent should lose their next three games and become unranked. your team should receive favorable treatment for administering a proper beat down.

if your team squeaks by and barely beats its opponents in a way that allows them to just go on winning the very next week, then your team's opponent continues climbing in the polls, i submit that your team should be penalized for not beating this adversary into oblivion and future obscurity.

*in summary, if a team your team beat is still ranked, your team sucks!!!!!!!*


----------



## David Bailey

Dustin D said:


> Oh ok. I thought you were asking a legitimate question,
> to which I wanted to give an appropriate response when I looked up those stats.
> Now that I realize you're a smartass, I'll remember that for any future discussion.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth. Have you looked at the rest?
> Nitpicking much?
> 
> Bama only has 1 win against a Ranked team that is still ranked. Should we suggest they shouldn't be #1?
> FSU - Only one more win than Bama over teams still ranked..... should they be in the Top 4?
> 
> Shoo ...


To answer your questions would be Yes they shouldn't be no.1
and yes FSU should be in the top four.

When in your lifetime have you seen a team ranked pre-season no 1, still undefeated and get jumped over twice by MSU... oops Miss St (don't want you confused again) and Ala?


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> looking at who has beaten the most teams "*currently ranked in the top 25*" is seriously flawed approach to evaluatinga football team. i have said this before and nobody listens. i will say it again.
> 
> if a team is ranked #3 and your team curb stomps them good and proper, humiliates them, strip them of their manhood on national tv, that opponent should lose their next three games and become unranked. your team should receive favorable treatment for administering a proper beat down.
> 
> if your team squeaks by and barely beats its opponents in a way that allows them to just go on winning the very next week, then your team's opponent continues climbing in the polls, i submit that your team should be penalized for not beating this adversary into oblivion and future obscurity.
> 
> *in summary, if a team your team beat is still ranked, your team sucks!!!!!!!*


So in summary Alabama Sucks?


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> So in summary Alabama Sucks?


mn this is precisely what i have been saying PRESEASON AND ALL SEASON LONG!!!!

bama has NO QB, NO D, CAN'T EVEN RUN BLOCK. bama seems to be passing the lucky rabbits foot around with last years' auburn and this years florida state.;-)

though i will be pleased and suprised if they win out.


----------



## BonMallari

Soooooey Sooey Pig....Go Hogs


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Soooooey Sooey Pig....Go Hogs


With the SEC skunk off, Arkansas is looking good. I wouldn't want to play them right now.


----------



## duk4me

FSPooie. I am so ready for them to play a real team.


----------



## John Robinson

duk4me said:


> FSPooie. I am so ready for them to play a real team.


They sure make things more exciting than they need to be.


----------



## BonMallari

Free Shoes U. Is just daring the selection panel to drop them from the Top 4 and they might face a VERY inspired Gator team with nothing to lose in Will ' s last game


----------



## Dustin D

Just got in, checking the headlines and saw this. 
Pretty interesting no flag throw.

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article..._campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true


----------



## Marvin S

What's with the powerhouses AL & GA played today? Just how does this fatten up their SOS?


----------



## BonMallari

How about the kid from Oklahoma breaking the single game rushing record that stood for all of one week


----------



## Dustin D

Marvin S said:


> What's with the powerhouses AL & GA played today? Just how does this fatten up their SOS?


It doesn't and they'll pay for it in the future. As will ALL teams that play cupcakes.

Somehow, only the SEC's cupcakes get more attention though.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> How about the kid from Oklahoma breaking the single game rushing record that stood for all of one week


Yea running against that 94th Ranked Kansas Defense was killer! lol


----------



## Migillicutty

Ya'll just don't get it about FSU. They have played 6 teams this year who had extra time to prepare for them. They have a huge target on their back and they don't get excited about playing the other team while the other team has had them circled since preseason and can't wait to knock off the champ. 

Today they had the best WR in the country(arguably) drop a TD he catches 99 times out of 100, had the best FG kicker in the country(not arguable) miss a FG he makes 99 times out of 100. Had a drive killed with a WR letting a ball go right through his hands and in to a defenders. Had a sure TD negated by an egregious PI that wasn't called. It was also pouring down rain which plays to exactly what BC wanted to do. 

Let's not forget even more importantly the entire campus was deeply effected by a horrific event of an active shooter in the library this week. There were football players there when it happened. I am sure the focus wasn't quite the same as it might have been. DESPITE all that they found a way to win. I have said it before, this team has flaws and eventually it will catch them, but until then they are the champs and should be number one. 

Dumb move by Jameis putting his hands on the official. Definitely could have gotten a flag. Ludicrous what a big deal is being made of it. Kind of like putting coke in a water cup or cursing around college kids. Its Jameis so they will act like he "shot the president". Just another chapter in novel of making him out to be villian. They don't report all the stuff he does that it is good and there is plenty. They don't report about his teammates and coaches who love him. They don't talk about the hours he spends in the film room every single day. Oh they rave about him during the game because they have to. He is THAT good. 

In other news the SEC west keeps proving me right. They aren't nearly as good as everyone wanted us to believe midway through the season.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, you need to call into Jimbo's radio show and express your opinions. Of course, the producers will have to frisk you verbally first - acting as surrogate for the exemplary forces of the TPD - and also make sure the 70-second delay is doing dutiful service...Or maybe they won't need to, since the subhead on that story reads "Florida State Fans Spare Coach Jimbo Fisher the Tough Questions." (But, hey, in other breaking news, Burt Reynolds "planted the spear" for the 'Noles' latest victory! - why, with bad follow-through from Buddy, er, Burt, it could've been "Deliverance" all over again!)

On one thing I agree, FSU should be No. 1 (all along) until somebody knocks them off. To be the man, beat the man - and plenty of opportunity ahead for FSU to *still* be the man.

MG


----------



## duk4me

Watching porn in the film room doesn't count.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> They don't report all the stuff he does that it is good and there is plenty. They don't report about his teammates and coaches who love him.


*"they"* don't need to report these many wonders of jameis. we all have *cutty* for that!;-)

giving proper credit, that post is classic duk4me!


----------



## Migillicutty

Where have I talked about the good stuff he does around the campus and community? Can you show me those posts. Other than defending the ridiculous nonsense and half facts about him I just let his play do the talking. I get that y'all need to dislike him. You need to convince yourselves you don't want him winning a Heisman and championships for his home state Bama. The best part of it all, I don't care what any of you say, you Bamer fans hate it that he left the state and went to FSU. You know how good he is and you know what it would mean for Bama if he played there. FSU may not win back to back championships this year, but we are back on the national stage. We are winning recruiting battles against Bama right in your backyard. We are threat and we aren't going away. Get used to it.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Where have I talked about the good stuff he does around the campus and community? Can you show me those posts. Other than defending the ridiculous nonsense and half facts about him I just let his play do the talking. I get that y'all need to dislike him. You need to convince yourselves you don't want him winning a Heisman and championships for his home state Bama. The best part of it all, I don't care what any of you say, you Bamer fans hate it that he left the state and went to FSU. You know how good he is and you know what it would mean for Bama if he played there. FSU may not win back to back championships this year, but we are back on the national stage. We are winning recruiting battles against Bama right in your backyard. We are threat and we aren't going away. Get used to it.


ok, i spoke incorrectly. i apologze, retract and say, ""they" don't need to defend the many baseless and inaccurate accusations against jameis. we all have cutty for that."

no one dislikes jameis. he is a great quarterback. i pledged weeks ago to not give further opinion on his charachter. i will not.

a great quarterback *might* mean a great deal to some "bamers". let's list some former "bamer" qb's, '92- jay barker, '09- greg mcelroy, '11-aj mccarron, '12-aj mccaron. that's four national championships......and not one "great quarterback". if by some unimaginable way blake simms is added to that list this year, the value of great quarterbacks to winning is diminished even more. 

the impact of fsu on the university of alabama's current operations is something i need to admit. when a great man has a piece of gum stuck to his shoe, it is an inconvenience.;-)


----------



## Dustin D

http://yellowhammernews.com/politic...it-praises-bentley-saban-proclaims-roll-tide/

Pretty much explains why FCS schools
schedule these games.

....b/c it could fund their entire athletic department....


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> ok, i spoke incorrectly. i apologze, retract and say, ""they" don't need to defend the many baseless and inaccurate accusations against jameis. we all have cutty for that."
> 
> no one dislikes jameis. he is a great quarterback. i pledged weeks ago to not give further opinion on his charachter. i will not.
> 
> a great quarterback *might* mean a great deal to some "bamers". let's list some former "bamer" qb's, '92- jay barker, '09- greg mcelroy, '11-aj mccarron, '12-aj mccaron. that's four national championships......and not one "great quarterback". if by some unimaginable way blake simms is added to that list this year, the value of great quarterbacks to winning is diminished even more.
> 
> the impact of fsu on the university of alabama's current operations is something i need to admit. when a great man has a piece of gum stuck to his shoe, it is an inconvenience.;-)


rationalize all you want. Bama will get theirs but they won't get as many with a strong FSU contending for championships. Just think if Bama could recruit a QB. What a world of possibilities.


----------



## roseberry

there are enough great prospects to go around. i think(but am not sure) that alabama's current class of recruits was judged number one over a year ago by some services.

a great field goal kicker would have made the 3pete possible last year.;-)


----------



## schaeffer

A couple of thoughts:

1. The SEC West has been exposed as an over-rated and over-hyped division. A week ago, Auburn, one of the powers of the West, gets it teeth kicked in. A week ago, Texas A & M gets crushed by team that can't even get past Indiana. Lowly Arkansas crushes another West power. It goes pretty much every week, and the fans offer some simple minded rationale and immediately return to bragging how dominant the SEC West is. Well, show the out of conference or division victories that prove that.

2. FSU doesn't belong in the top ten, let alone the top four. These talking heads love to go on and on about how good old FSU just finds a way to keep on winning. Great teams don't the amount of luck FSU has had to barely squeak out victories against marginal teams.

3. After watching Winston arrogantly hush the Miami Hurricane audience after the game, I could believe about anything about him. I don't know if raped that girl, but I can believe it. I don't know if he signed those hundreds of items of sport's memorabilia, but if he did, I don't believe that he did it because he just a good guy. I believe that he did it for some monetary gain.

GO DUCKS. Soon enough, you boys from the South will get a chance to see what a quarterback and a passing attack is.


----------



## Migillicutty

I find those comments hilarious from a fan of a team that has won nothing ever, and couldn't even manage to stay unbeaten this year. Win all your games and a championship and then you get a seat at the big boy table.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Ya'll just don't get it about FSU.l


Well give us a break some of us are old, some of us are dumb, and some of us are both and how could we not "get it"? For at least two months you have been telling us and/or implying that Florida State University is the greatest university on earth with the greatest head football coach, the greatest and most academically committed athletes who never committed a punishable offense in the greatest city (town?) on earth which treats everyone, including FSU athletes, equally. ;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Even I don't believe that. Except the coach part. Wouldn't trade Jimbo for anyone at this point. Some other great coaches in the game that would be great to have but Im pretty happy with our guy. As for the rest, pretty sure you been reading someone else's posts. Heck I don't even really get this team. They drive me crazy and make me happy all that the same time. I kind of expect a loss every week and somehow they just keep finishing.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, as much as I hate to admit it and as much as I knock the self-annointed superiority of the SEC, I think Alabama is the real deal. As I think, Mississippi State, is. Florida State, I don't think much of. You can claim that their sketchy victories over marginal teams is the manifestation of a great team all you want. I don't buy it. But it doesn't really matter---yes they are, no they are not, yes they are, doesn't resolve anything. We most probably will find out in January won't we? That is if FSU gets by Georgia Tech. Georgia Tech is not a great team, but they can play collegiate football and that, in and of itself shall present a major hurdle for the pretenders. Here in the Pac NW we eagerly anticipate playing FSU in the first round. We feel that we will be assured to play in championship. Now, Alabama is a different story.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer,
alabama sucks. but if by some stroke of unimaginable luck they do make it to a title game, they will not be scared of a passing/running quarterback who took 4 years to beat lowly stanford!;-)(as i predicted in the preseason they would.....did i say that already?)


----------



## schaeffer

The problem is that idiot talking heads and the pollsters in determining the respective rank of the college teams, seem to think that the primary criteria is the win-loss record of a team, rather than their "body of work". Just look at the book makers from Las Vegas through-out this season. For example, the pollsters had Mississippi State(undefeated) ranked over Alabama(one loss)--the book makers looked past the win-loss record and made Alabama a six point favorite. Now, Cutty, who do you think has a better grasp of football: The book makers or the pollsters and Jacob Hawkes?


----------



## schaeffer

RoseHoneyBerry, I don't give a hoot how long it took the Ducks to beat Stanford. Maybe you find significance in things that occurred two years ago, or twenty-two years ago---it is meaningless to me. If the Ducks offensive line can overcome the injuries, we win out. It is that simple.


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm sure you would have said the same thing about FSU last year. The problem is your team loses every year. If they were so great they would win. Like I said you can talk all you want your team has NEVER done it on the field. I am a bit surprised you recognize collegiate football being so far removed from where it is played. 

Oh and wins matter and Vegas was wrong about that Arizona game.

I am not worried about GT. I'll be worried about them after we get by UF. I'm worried about UF right now. With this FSU team one just never knows. However if you think the defending national champ riding a 27 game winning streak will be an easy out you aren't very bright. You don't luck in to 27 straight wins.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, of course wins matter and they might be the ultimate for a lot of things, but when this so called august band of sports' brains pick the four teams for the playoffs, they need to looks at the teams' "body of work", not just the win-loss record. Seriously, because FSU won the national championship last year (as an aside, I believe that they were the best time in the nation in 2013) and are undefeated against a bunch of average teams, then HOW THEY ACCOMPLISHED this undefeated record is not relevant? You know this is b.s.
As to Oregon being a favorite against Arizona, I would first point out that the pollsters didn't even have Arizona in the top 25 at the start of the season. So they screwed that up. But to address the real issue that you are making: Oregon makes a policy of never announcing the injury status of their players, i.e., the book makers had no way to know that Oregon was forced to start a true Freshman at one tackle position and a walk on at the other tackle position----thus the screwed up odds. But in any event, if you would rather use Jacob Hawkes, the talking heads and pollsters as opposed to the Las Vegas book 
makers when you make your little office bet, have at it.


----------



## BonMallari

You guys dont get Vegas ? They could care less who the better team is . All they care about is how can they set a line that will generate the most amount of action on both sides. the books often post up a "false" favorite because they know that many egomaniacal fan bases will bet based on their hearts not on the outcome of the game

The only proposition bet that may show how the oddsmakers view the rankings are the future prop bets on odds to win the National Championship...here are the current future odds

Alabama - 7/4

Oregon - 9/2

Ohio St - 6/1

Baylor - 7/1

FSU - 15/2


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> RoseHoneyBerry, I don't give a hoot how long it took the Ducks to beat Stanford. Maybe you find significance in things that occurred two years ago, or twenty-two years ago---it is meaningless to me. If the Ducks offensive line can overcome the injuries, we win out. It is that simple.


schaeffer,
you care what happened back then. how do i know? because you were talking the same "duck smack" then.

do *i* care what happened 2, 5, 25, 75 or 100 years ago? i will answer with an old joke:

q: how many bama fans does it take to change a light bulb?

a: seven, one to change the bulb. half a dozen others to stand around and talk about how great the old bulb was!!!!!!!:razz:

history of the pac 10-12 confernce champion's rose bowl:
ducks, six rose bowl appearances, two wins, four losses.
tide, six rose bowl appearances, four wins, one loss, one tie.


----------



## schaeffer

Sure, it matters what a teams football tradition is to their supporters, but I don't know what it has to do with FSU, the Pretender, being in the final four. If the past is the test, well, I'm old enough to remember when the Cornhuskers and the Trojans were always on or near the top-----both of them should be in the final four. 
A


----------



## schaeffer

One other thing, Cutty, you have been such a vociferous and aggressive defender of Winston. Now, I'm aware how the press exaggerates so much crap and it will be imminently unfair to both Winston and the University if he is ultimately absolved of fault in all these allegations, but this dude doesn't pass my smell test. Sometimes there is something to the old adage, "Where there is smoke there is fire" I will be bet you a dollar to a doughnut that Winston will voluntarily withdraw from FSU by the end of January---convienently after the playoffs.


----------



## Migillicutty

I have posted tons of facts about the allegations. Go back and read if you want to know but he has been "absolved". Our very quick to prosecute DA did not because the girls story has more holes than a slice of Swiss cheese and changed at the very least 3 times. 

Fsu has wins over top 25 teams. They play in a power five conference. They are undefeated. Your team lost so of course you are crying about "body of work". Well your "body of work" includes a loss so you have left it up to voters. FSU has taken care of business and thus deserves a spot at this point. If they lose they are out. If they win they are in. The only time body of work should be considered is when evaluating teams with equal records. I don't expect you to get it. Your new to this and your team has never gotten it done on the field so all you have is talk. 

I love the injuries excuse. FSU has been having to play frosh on the line all year. Lost their starting nose guard for the year. Had two healthy LBs for the road game against ranked UL. Had to play a walk on safety at LB. Don't cry to me about injuries. Oregon got their butts beat because mariota can't hit the side of the barn from inside it when he gets pressured.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, if i give you my address, will you send me some of that good sheet that you are smoking?


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Just got in, checking the headlines and saw this.
> Pretty interesting no flag throw.
> 
> http://m.bleacherreport.com/article..._campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true


"The contact between Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston and an official in Saturday's Boston College game was "incidental and insignificant" and did not warrant an unsportsmanlike penalty, said the ACC's coordinator of officials."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-not-warrant-unsportsmanlike-penalty-acc-says


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Cutty I just heard on a hypothetical wager that FSU would only be a 2 1/2 point favorite over ARKANSAS....this was on ESPN...


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, if i give you my address, will you send me some of that good sheet that you are smoking?


Sorry can't help you. It's all natural. Just riding the high of success. You can shove this in your pipe and smoke it though. Probably as close as you'll ever get.


----------



## Migillicutty

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Cutty I just heard on a hypothetical wager that FSU would only be a 2 1/2 point favorite over ARKANSAS....this was on ESPN...


Surely you jest. They had us favored? Clearly there must have been some mistake.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> "The contact between Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston and an official in Saturday's Boston College game was "incidental and insignificant" and did not warrant an unsportsmanlike penalty, said the ACC's coordinator of officials."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...-not-warrant-unsportsmanlike-penalty-acc-says


Well I wouldn't look for them to incriminate themselves.

That's exactly my point though. When has a QB ever been allowed to put both his hands on a REF
and push/shove/move him out of the way so he could go on with the play.....ever....?

Still a little surprising. How could it not be an interesting surprising topic? 

Have any of you EVER seen this happen before? I'd like to see it via Youtube.


----------



## mngundog

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Cutty I just heard on a hypothetical wager that FSU would only be a 2 1/2 point favorite over ARKANSAS....this was on ESPN...


Alabama beat up on unranked ARKANSAS by 1 point.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, you really experienced the rapture didn't you? Live on it for the next twenty years. 
Your idol, Winston, to me, still represents some of the worst of sports in this country. Gawd, that was really a cool and class act pushing the ref, wasn't it? You can spare your response in defense of your FSU icon. I can hear it now: "He is such a great competitor and sportsman--the competitive juices were flowing in this supreme athlete, that he just got lost in the moment. He still is a real sweetheart." Sorry, Cutty, this dude is a dick and he is giving FSU a horrible reputation. Tearing down the university and there is a good chance the president of that school is a factor in assisting this jack ass.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> Well I wouldn't look for them to incriminate themselves.
> 
> That's exactly my point though. When has a QB ever been allowed to put both his hands on a REF
> and push/shove/move him out of the way so he could go on with the play.....ever....?
> 
> Still a little surprising. How could it not be an interesting surprising topic?
> 
> Have any of you EVER seen this happen before? I'd like to see it via Youtube.


I have never seen a QB flagged for contact with an official between when the ball was spotted and when it was snapped. I watched your video I was not surprised at the no call, I do not believe that is comparable with the more common contact with official calls.


----------



## Migillicutty

Push the right buttons and people reveal themselves. You're starting to sound like your buddy Jacob, a little unhinged.


----------



## mjh345

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, if i give you my address, will you send me some of that good sheet that you are smoking?


You are the one who said this: 2. FSU doesn't belong in the top ten, let alone the top four.

That is in reference to the defending National Champion and the only undefeated Major Conference BCS team left standing this year

That means you are smoking way better "good sheet" than anybody.

Time for your meds Schaeffer


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I have posted tons of facts about the allegations. Go back and read if you want to know but he has been "absolved". Our very quick to prosecute DA did not because the girls story has more holes than a slice of Swiss cheese and changed at the very least 3 times.
> 
> Fsu has wins over top 25 teams. They play in a power five conference. They are undefeated. Your team lost so of course you are crying about "body of work". Well your "body of work" includes a loss so you have left it up to voters. FSU has taken care of business and thus deserves a spot at this point. If they lose they are out. If they win they are in. The only time body of work should be considered is when evaluating teams with equal records. I don't expect you to get it. Your new to this and your team has never gotten it done on the field so all you have is talk.
> 
> I love the injuries excuse. FSU has been having to play frosh on the line all year. Lost their starting nose guard for the year. Had two healthy LBs for the road game against ranked UL. Had to play a walk on safety at LB. Don't cry to me about injuries. Oregon got their butts beat because mariota can't hit the side of the barn from inside it when he gets pressured.


Yet one loss Oregon is currently ranked higher than FSU and I swear FSU is making it hard for the pollsters to keep them in the top four.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> Yet one loss Oregon is currently ranked higher than FSU and I swear FSU is making it hard for the pollsters to keep them in the top four.


Considering the AP has Florida State #1 in the Country (37 first place vote to Oregon's 2), it doesn't appear they have must to worry about, besides GT.


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> Considering the AP has Florida State #1 in the Country (37 first place vote to Oregon's 2), it doesn't appear they have must to worry about, besides GT.


I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## schaeffer

Cuddy, unhinged huh?

Well, if unhinged means:

1. That I tend to be more accepting of the reporting of the NY Times, rather than your and the FSU president's version of events surrounding Winston, then I confess I am.
2. That if find Winston, as a star athlete and Heisman trophy winner, is a bad example to other young kids by his "hushing" the Miami crowd and pushing the ref, then I confess I am totally whacked out. As an aside, we don't seem to be having all these problems with Mariota, out here in Oregon.
3. That I don't believe that The Pretender (aka FSU) has played any difficult competion or shown an ability to manhandle these mediocre teams and doesn't deserve to be in the top four, myself and another couple hundred thousand college fans are absolutely whacked out.

Yes, unhinged, without a doubt


----------



## Marvin S

schaeffer said:


> 1. That I tend to be more accepting of the reporting of the NY Times, rather than your and the FSU president's version of events surrounding Winston, then I confess I am.
> 2. That if find Winston, as a star athlete and Heisman trophy winner, is a bad example to other young kids by his "hushing" the Miami crowd and pushing the ref, then I confess I am totally whacked out. As an aside, we don't seem to be having all these problems with Mariota, out here in Oregon.
> 3. That I don't believe that The Pretender (aka FSU) has played any difficult competion or shown an ability to manhandle these mediocre teams and doesn't deserve to be in the top four, myself and another couple hundred thousand college fans are absolutely whacked out.


You are not the same schaeffer that posted here last year , at least your posts are different .

Until someone beats FSU they should be #1!
Until Phil Knight showed up with about $100 mil to stuff into the program The Ducks were an afterthought other than honoring Dan Fouts on occasion, prior the UW had things to themselves.
But things are now different with the TV money & all the PAC12 N schools have good coaches & it will be moreso as those programs move forward. 

The Ducks have had their fair share of thugs just none of them won a Heisman - in fact the last Heisman won in OR was OSU's Terry Baker in 1964. 
When you are a University President you might try to figure out how you will fund all the non revenue programs without the draw of a nationally rated 
FB or BB program. Things happen at schools when young adults get together & just not to the athletes. The UVA situation is indicative of that. 

I wish your team success - I think the PAC 12 S is the stronger half this year - good luck in the conference championship game - UCLA put a world of
hurt on John's USC yesterday (now 3 years in a row John ;-)). ASU was supposed to be a goner losing the starting QB but seem to have played well 
except when in Corvallis, which i think one of the nicer college towns in the country, not that I have seen that many! Eugene is not!


----------



## Migillicutty

one thing you have to give oregon. They have been september champs for like five straight years. Too bad they don't know how to finish. Those pesky losses on the field keep biting them in the backside. Is it lack of heart or poor coaching or both? 

But hey they lose in new uniforms so there's that.


----------



## crackerd

SEC-ffer said:


> Cutty, you really experienced the rapture didn't you? Live on it for the next twenty years.
> Your idol, Winston, to me, still represents some of the worst of sports in this country. Gawd, that was really a cool and class act pushing the ref, wasn't it? You can spare your response in defense of your FSU icon. I can hear it now: "He is such a great competitor and sportsman--the competitive juices were flowing in this supreme athlete, that he just got lost in the moment. He still is a real sweetheart." Sorry, Cutty, this dude is a dick and he is giving FSU a horrible reputation. Tearing down the university and there is a good chance the president of that school is a factor in assisting this jack ass.





Migillicutty said:


> Push the right buttons and people reveal themselves. You're starting to sound like your buddy Jacob, a little unhinged.


'Cutty, we're all a little pro forma unhinged with our fanaticism for following college football. But don't let SEC-ffer fool you going with a hard count. He's SEC through and through, all those digs at Shame-Us and Blame-Us W*innocent*ston aside...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> You are not the same schaeffer that posted here last year , at least your posts are different .
> 
> 
> I wish your team success - I think the PAC 12 S is the stronger half this year - good luck in the conference championship game - UCLA put a world of
> hurt on John's USC yesterday (now 3 years in a row John ;-)). ASU was supposed to be a goner losing the starting QB but seem to have played well
> except when in Corvallis, which i think one of the nicer college towns in the country, not that I have seen that many! Eugene is not!


Ouch! Growing up in our family USC's success and our happyness was measured three ways, #1 go to and win the Rose Bowl, #2 beat Notre Dame and #3 beat UCLA. The Trojans could have a loosing season but if they beat those two teams we were happy, however loose to either one or both and the season is a complete failure.

UCLA doesn't surprise me, over the years they frequently put together good teams and now they have a great coach. The big surprise for me this year is how good the two Arizona teams are, they're not traditional powerhouses so don't get the respect I think they deserve. I'm rooting for Oregon, but worried they won't match up well against Alabama, loose and further the perception that the PAC 12 is a lessor conference right now. Of course I have no idea who is going to be in the final four, nor who will advance, it just seems like Oregon is poised to get there if they can beat UCLA.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> one thing you have to give oregon. They have been september champs for like five straight years. Too bad they don't know how to finish. Those pesky losses on the field keep biting them in the backside. Is it lack of heart or poor coaching or both?
> 
> But hey they lose in new uniforms so there's that.


You're apparently smoking a lot of crack or played football without a helmet on. 

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://www.si.com/college-football/2014/11/23/heisman-watch-marcus-mariota-oregon-ducks

Win or lose the guy is a huge class act.

/Paul


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You're apparently smoking a lot of crack or played football without a helmet on.
> 
> /Paul


Well Oregon has one the Rose Bowl....once...in the past 97 years.


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You're apparently smoking a lot of crack or played football without a helmet on.
> 
> /Paul


So Oregon has an undefeated championship season? No I didn't think so. Was I wrong in the fact they have never finished? You may not like it, but facts are stubborn things.


----------



## Dustin D

What a bunch of buffoons.....they totally forgot to contact our resident experts in the field....

Forward Pass: Why 2014 SEC West is the most dominant division ever; 
*On an LSU down year no doubt*
http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...orward-pass-112414?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:cfbonfox



> When Auburn handled Samford 31-7 last Saturday night,
> the SEC West completed a *28-0 non-conference schedul*e
> that included victories over current first-place teams in five of the nine FBS conferences
> 
> -- the Big 12 (8-3 Auburn at 8-2 Kansas State),
> the Big Ten West (7-4 LSU over 9-2 Wisconsin),
> the MWC Mountain Division (8-3 Ole Miss over 9-2 Boise State),
> the American (Ole Miss over 8-3 Memphis)
> and the MAC West (6-5 Arkansas over 9-2 NIU).
> Yes, it’s a small sample size, one with lots of FCS and Sun Belt foes, too,
> but *no other conference, much less one division, can claim anything comparable*.



But according to some, if they don't ALL WIN OUT ALL THE TIME...technically impossible... 
then they are exposed.....


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> So Oregon has an undefeated championship season? No I didn't think so. Was I wrong in the fact they have never finished? You may not like it, but facts are stubborn things.


After decades of mediocrity Oregon has joined the big leagues this past decade or so, but they have to play for, and win the big one to prove it to the rest of the country. Lose one more game this season and they just perpetuate the story that PAC 12 teams are a notch below the east and south-eastern teams.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> After decades of mediocrity Oregon has joined the big leagues this past decade or so, but they have to play for, and win the big one to prove it to the rest of the country. Lose one more game this season and they just perpetuate the story that PAC 12 teams are a notch below the east and south-eastern teams.


I would remind the august member from Montana that *Zer-O-gon *_has_ played for it all, and fortunately played for it all against Aw-brun three years ago, but still fell short against a team that even with Cam Newton is generally considered the SEC's weakest national champion of the modern era.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> After decades of mediocrity Oregon has joined the big leagues this past decade or so, but they have to play for, and win the big one to prove it to the rest of the country. Lose one more game this season and they just perpetuate the story that PAC 12 teams are a notch below the east and south-eastern teams.


and the Pac 12 has 4-5 QB's that may just end up in the NFL...there are two 9-2 (Ariz. Ariz St) teams that present match up problems for many opponents..Rich Rod's team at UA looks alot like his WVa teams of old, fun to watch and can put points on the board..dont know if Sark is the answer at SC but Mora has the talent advantage in Westwood right now...if SC gets back their full limit of scholarships back they should be a contender again, but this year the Bruins own the LA bragging rights


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> I would remind the august member from Montana that *Zer-O-gon *_has_ played for it all, and fortunately played for it all against Aw-brun three years ago, but still fell short against a team that even with Cam Newton is generally considered the SEC's weakest national champion of the modern era.
> 
> MG


Oh I remember well, Oregon also lost to LSU once or twice in the recent past. It will be interesting to see what happens this post season.


----------



## Dustin D

...and Auburn won with the 56th rated Defense....which is why I'm glad they lost against FSU.

I don't think a team with a defense in the 50+ Range should be hoisting the Crystal.

Just doesn't feel right.... lol


----------



## John Robinson

I honestly don't have any idea on how this Oregon team, or any other PAC 12 team for that matter, will match up against a good SEC team, but I'm anxious to see. Of course the National Championship could come down to an ACC team versus who knows who, we'll just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## Dustin D

Well to Oregons credit.....they are consistent. 

The turn of the Century has been just as big a turn around for them as it has LSU.

They are winning lots of games and have been to the SHIP once with a couple BCS Bowl wins to boot.

I sure wouldn't feel confident about playing a team like that unless you were sporting a 50/50 NFL Roster.

No way could Ole'Miss/Auburn/LSU hold Oregon down.

Miss St probably give them a good shot and pull out the win with Prescott running wild.

I'd feel confident with Alabama's D being dominate though.

Oregon would SMASH FSU. Especially if FSU were to follow the same suit as their last 5-6 Games.
Give Oregon a 17+ point lead(something they can achieve in 75 seconds or less) and your ass is grass.

I also would pick Oregon to beat TCU & Baylor and give them a 50/50 over Ohio St.


----------



## Dustin D

ESPN Stats & Information Conference Power Rankings
Overall RankingConferenceAP RankFPI RankOverall Rating1SEC11922Big 122388.13Pac-123286.74Big Ten4567.75ACC54626MW6723.57American8621.38C-USA78219MAC9914.310Sun Belt91014.3


----------



## David Bailey

Dustin D said:


> I'd feel confident with Alabama's D being "dominate" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should make that your signature.


----------



## schaeffer

All this chatter about past records It doesn't really matter much to me. Maybe it does to a lot of the writers on this site. Thats fine, what ever blows your hair back. Need I remind, in all the chest pounding, that if I'm right, Alabama lost to lowly Utah in a bowl game just a few years back. So what? I don't think it would happen today and isn't that what really matters?
College teams come and go. With that being said, sure, a lot of the SEC teams have great football histories and traditions. But so does Michigan and Notre Dame and USC and Nebraska. Again, College teams come and go.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> All this chatter about past records It doesn't really matter much to me. Maybe it does to a lot of the writers on this site. Thats fine, what ever blows your hair back. Need I remind, in all the chest pounding, that if I'm right, Alabama lost to lowly Utah in a bowl game just a few years back. So what? I don't think it would happen today and isn't that what really matters?
> College teams come and go. With that being said, sure, a lot of the SEC teams have great football histories and traditions. But so does Michigan and Notre Dame and USC and Nebraska. Again, College teams come and go.


Hey I'm rooting for Oregon, they are the PAC 12s only real hope at this point this year, but you are chest ponding too, and though your team looks good, you haven't proven anything yet. I hope you go all the way, if you don't it will only lead to further "proof" that Oregon is not as good as the South East.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> All this chatter about past records It doesn't really matter much to me. Maybe it does to a lot of the writers on this site. Thats fine, what ever blows your hair back. Need I remind, in all the chest pounding, that if I'm right, Alabama lost to lowly Utah in a bowl game just a few years back. So what? I don't think it would happen today and isn't that what really matters?
> College teams come and go. With that being said, sure, a lot of the SEC teams have great football histories and traditions. But so does Michigan and Notre Dame and USC and Nebraska. Again, College teams come and go.


Of course you don't want to talk about past records or traditions, oregon has none. However, that isn't the point. You are slamming FSU and FSU is the reigning national champ, undefeated. I have no illusions they will win again this year. It's all gravy at this point, but they ARE the champs until someone knocks them off. Oregon has NEVER done squat and one would think you'd be a little more humble given their history of ALWAYS falling short. I mean even this year when you obviously believe they are the best in college football they couldn't keep from stumbling over Arizona and chalking an L into the loss column. So tell us was it lack of heart, poor coaching or is Mariota just not that good?


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, it was injuries to the offensive line. A few players have come back, but they are still suffering. If they get healthy, Oregon may make it to the finals, but may not. I watch those big fat ass linemen of Alabama and think, whoa, this team is going to be tough and maybe the Ducks should watch out for what we wish for. As to Pretender State University, I simply think that they are a fairly good team. Maybe they will prove me wrong. I've been wrong a couple times before. So what? That still doesn't make your manlove--- Winston a good guy. Its clear that when his name is even mentioned that you get all horned up. I believe that he is a jackass. You, apparently think that he is the epitome of a role model for young boys playing football. Again, maybe I'm wrong about this. We shall find out about some of the more serious charges soon, now won't we?


----------



## Parker M.

^^^^ Perfect post


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, I don't get the fascination with playing college football on Thanksgiving. I'm okay with watching Detroit play, but I can not get behind this tradition that TAMU has. I don't see many LSU fans making that trip. No way could I make it. I think it all comes down to whether or not LSU wants to be there. Yeah, I *HATE* this game on Thanksgiving.


----------



## crackerd

Don't fret Jacob, Mark Emmert's hard at work getting Tulane with their new 1,100-seat on-campus stadium or the Southern University Jag-yours back on the 'Whos schedule for your future rivalry game.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, it was injuries to the offensive line. A few players have come back, but they are still suffering. If they get healthy, Oregon may make it to the finals, but may not. I watch those big fat ass linemen of Alabama and think, whoa, this team is going to be tough and maybe the Ducks should watch out for what we wish for. As to Pretender State University, I simply think that they are a fairly good team. Maybe they will prove me wrong. I've been wrong a couple times before. So what? That still doesn't make your manlove--- Winston a good guy. Its clear that when his name is even mentioned that you get all horned up. I believe that he is a jackass. You, apparently think that he is the epitome of a role model for young boys playing football. Again, maybe I'm wrong about this. We shall find out about some of the more serious charges soon, now won't we?


No we won't. Nothing to find out. Investigation is over. There are no criminal charges. Are you that obtuse? That jealous of how much better Winston is than Mariota?

Every team has injuries. FSU has been playing a freshman at Tackle or Center all year. Played UL with only 3 healthy LBs. Starting DT has been out since second game. There are others as well. That is after putting 8 guys in the NFL, and 11 the year before. I'm sure you knew all that though since you are so up on FSU football.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, I don't get the fascination with playing college football on Thanksgiving. I'm okay with watching Detroit play, but I can not get behind this tradition that TAMU has. I don't see many LSU fans making that trip. No way could I make it. I think it all comes down to whether or not LSU wants to be there. Yeah, I *HATE* this game on Thanksgiving.


So you only approve of your own traditions not those of others. I have been watching the Aggies play on Thanksgiving all of my conscious football life, as a child all UT fans, as a young adult a mixed crowd.


----------



## BonMallari

Thanksgiving WAS the only day my brother and I didn't talk much. It all hinged on the result of the UT vs A&M game, even Mom knew not to schedule dinner against the game

I miss the rivalry


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> So you only approve of your own traditions not those of others. I have been watching the Aggies play on Thanksgiving all of my conscious football life, as a child all UT fans, as a young adult a mixed crowd.


I didn't say I don't approve of TAMU's tradition. It's the fact that I don't care to watch my team on Thanksgiving. I listened to a writer for Tex Ags or something to that extent this morning on the local ESPN radio station. He talked about the tradition and all that. I think he's going to be disappointed when the LSU fans don't show up in force tomm to tailgate. He acted surprised when Culotta & The Prince both told them they were not making the trip. For us, Thanksgiving is family time and hunting trips. *If* LSU must pacify TAMU for their tradition, it's only fair that they have to play a Saturday game @ night in DV. I mean, TAMU & TX went like 8-10 years playing on a Friday. It's unfortunate TAMU & TX can't continue the rivalry and tradition on Thanksgiving. Everyone would get what they really want then.


----------



## duk4me

Tamuflu, LSUsers, and TX hook em horns. All not relevant on turkey day.:razz:


----------



## duk4me

BTW Texas actually will dash TCUpretenders title hopes.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> For us, Thanksgiving is family time and hunting trips.


hey spotlighting deer is done at night, no need to miss afternoon football


----------



## Migillicutty

A public service announcement for college football. This is great!

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/video-college-football-psa-urgent/


----------



## schaeffer

Cuddy, this little satire you posted is exhibit 101 and interesting only in that shows the weird idolatry and to the extent that the Pretender University State supporters are drinking the kook-aid (not a misspelling) and buying into the myth that FSU is the premier college football power in the nation.


----------



## schaeffer

By they way, there is a hearing scheduled for Winston the first part of December---delayed numerous times over the last three months (ostensibly for his attorney to prepare) and two years after the alleged rape. With the time line for reconsideration and the Xmas vacation, the national championship will have come and gone before a determination is made if Winston remain as a student of the University. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Migillicutty

You really aren't very bright are you? That video was made by an SEC site. While funny and well done, they really do want FSU to lose. 

FSU is not THE premier program but they are A premier program and are THE defending champs with the longest winning streak in the country. 3 of the top 5 watched games this year have been FSU games. Acting like they aren't a premier program just makes yourself sound completely knowledgeable. 

Thanks for informing me about the hearing. You do know that it's a school code of conduct hearing, having nothing to do with criminal charges. I'm sure you also know the delay is because his accuser didn't cooperate with the school. I'm sure since you seem so obsessed with Winston you know that the accuser has changed her story three times at the least and the delays are due to the fact that Winstons attorney needed time to review thousands of pages of documents. I'm sure you also realize that any decent attorney would protect his client from further defamation and want to be prepared. Actually I am sure you didn't know any of that. It's not a court. It isn't to decide his guilt or innocence in the charge. It is to determine if he violated the school conduct code.


----------



## duk4me

While I don't agree with Cutty on FSU's greatness. I have to say this. If this year were last year and FSU was undefeated they would be ranked number one without question. I think they will be creamed in the playoffs but they should be ranked number one until proven otherwise. Like boxing the champ gets the benefit of the doubt until his ass is on the canvas.


----------



## coachmo

Yall need to stop arguing with schaeffer! That's like trying to reason with a stump!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Don't fret Jacob, Mark Emmert's hard at work getting Tulane with their new 1,100-seat on-campus stadium or the Southern University Jag-yours back on the 'Whos schedule for your future rivalry game.
> 
> MG


I hear ya.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> hey spotlighting deer is done at night, no need to miss afternoon football


You know I'm not exactly a ******* & I duck hunt. That said, a lot of cows (What I call a deer.) hit the ground on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Migillicutty

duk4me said:


> While I don't agree with Cutty on FSU's greatness. I have to say this. If this year were last year and FSU was undefeated they would be ranked number one without question. I think they will be creamed in the playoffs but they should be ranked number one until proven otherwise. Like boxing the champ gets the benefit of the doubt until his ass is on the canvas.


I agree but I haven't claimed them to be great. They were great last year. This year they find ways to win. I'm just enjoying the ride. I do think that they are talented, are well coached and will not be a push over. I don't have expectations of a repeat which I have stated numerous times. What I have argued is exactly what you stated. They are undefeated and the defending champs. They should be number 1 until someone knocks them off.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, but for the last sentence, I'm with you on every thing you said in your last post.

CoachMo But Probably Less--I wondered when you would surface. Hope you have had a good year..


----------



## coachmo

Nothing less here! Hope your ducks don't disappoint you!


----------



## schaeffer

thanks coachmo. If we ever do it, this has to be the year. About three quarters of the team leaves after this year and that damn SEC just keeps on reloading with five star talent. And Ohio State and Oklahoma and yes, FSU


----------



## Dustin D

Well I don't know how the 2nd half will end 
but that TAMU D is gassed. 

223 Rushing Yards in the first half. 
LSU is Pounding.


----------



## Dustin D

Continued Red Zone Debacle. 
Score should be 30+ for LSU. 

Ridiculous.... TAMU is @Home and getting every chance to take the game back.


----------



## Dustin D

....no comment...


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> ....no comment...


I didn't watch it, what happened?


----------



## Dustin D

No call on LSU Neutral Zone Infaction. 
TAMU QB thinks it's called so thinking it's a Free Play
he just heaves it downfield. LSU intercepts, kneels out for win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This is what happened. LF doing his best Hershel Walker impression. Needless to say, we were up off the living room furniture in a split second after it happened.


----------



## duk4me

duk4me said:


> BTW Texas actually will dash TCUpretenders title hopes.


Once again I show my prowess as an upset picker.


----------



## Dustin D

BTW Here's you guys stats. Can't remember who was asking to keep up with this.


*Derrick Henry *

CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD20141346825.128737926.3412


*Leonard Fournette *1018 Total Yards

CAREER STATSRUSHINGRECEIVING SEASONATTYDSAVGLNGTDRECYDSAVGLNGTD20141768915.1468712718.1400


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> Once again I show my prowess as an upset picker.


That's ok, I too hoped that my Horns had turned the corner. but they showed they arent back yet, even though I like the path that Strong has them on. They will limp into a bowl game only because they are eligible, not because they deserve it

TCU beat them soundly and did their best to impress the pollsters and the committee...they have a legit claim to that fourth spot but I think they will wind up 5-6


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> That's ok, I too hoped that my Horns had turned the corner. but they showed they arent back yet, even though I like the path that Strong has them on. They will limp into a bowl game only because they are eligible, not because they deserve it
> 
> TCU beat them soundly and did their best to impress the pollsters and the committee...they have a legit claim to that fourth spot but I think they will wind up 5-6


Yea but it's Civil Rivalry Week for the Top 4 as well as most of the Top 25.
Throw stats out the window this weekend, anything goes!

TCU gets to sit at home and watch. They've done their part.


----------



## Dustin D

27-21 WKU over Marshall......in the 1st Qtr!!! Lol

Its like watching High School Ball. 
As long as you don't turn the ball over or draw flags
you'll score.


----------



## crackerd

FIFY



Dustin D said:


> 27-21 WKU over Marshall......in the 1st Qtr!!!
> 
> Its like watching Big 12 Ball.
> As long as you don't turn the ball over or draw flags
> you'll score.


Defense, or any semblance of it therein, being an alien concept that not even Obama's immigration policy can reform.


MG


----------



## swampcollielover

My Oldest boy went to Mississippi State....so I got to stay with those Bulldogs.....they are still in it!


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> FIFY
> 
> 
> 
> Defense, or any semblance of it therein, being an alien concept that not even Obama's immigration policy can reform.
> 
> 
> MG


LOL! Look at it now!

49-42 WKU ... AT THE HALF!
800+ Yards of Offense 

Most of these conferences only see this one way. 
"Oh They must be an Offensive Juggernaut".

Uhhh...no.


----------



## crackerd

Bo the Ninny from Nebraska is about 90 seconds away from being unemployed. 

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Arkansas is looking good once again against a ranked opponent.


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> Bo the Ninny from Nebraska is about 90 seconds away from being unemployed.


Or would've been if he were matching wits with almost anybody other than Kirk "The Nerfball Brain of College Football Coaches" Ferentz. 

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Wow.... 


 1 2 3 4 OTTWKU 28 21 0 10 867#24MRSH 21 21 7 10 766



WKUMRSH1st Downs37373rd down efficiency6-127-114th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards*738**708*Passing516417Comp-Att35-5129-46Yards per pass10.19.1Rushing222291Rushing Attempts3536Yards per rush6.38.1Penalties4-386-59Turnovers24Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown24Possession33:0326:57


----------



## MSDOGS1976

swampcollielover said:


> My Oldest boy went to Mississippi State....so I got to stay with those Bulldogs.....they are still in it!


The talking heads are doing there best to push someone other than State in the final four. Most outside the south do not want 2 SEC teams in. Even if MSU beats Ole Miss tomorrow, they may be on the outside looking in. But still a lot of big games left. Hard to predict how it will shake out.


----------



## mjh345

John Robinson said:


> Arkansas is looking good once again against a ranked opponent.


Not so fast John

M I Z


----------



## Dustin D

Another upset looming. 

Stanford putting #8 UCLA away.


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> Not so fast John
> 
> M I Z


I didn't say they were going to win, but that they were looking good. Arkansas might be a force to recon with nex year.


----------



## Dustin D

Pac-12 Shake up. 

Arizona wins, UCLA doesn't. 

Oregon now has to play the only team that beat them this year
in the Pac-12 Champ game.


----------



## Migillicutty

So the big 12 team is going to the championship game again in the mighty SEC. So they have been to the same amount of championship games in 3 years as they went to in 15 in the big 12. Yeah the SEC schedule is just ruthless. Oh and they beat the team from the west that just stomped all over LSU and Ol Miss.


----------



## BonMallari

TAMU just fired their defensive coordinator


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> TAMU just fired their defensive coordinator


Wait, they had a DC??


----------



## Denver

And they lost to Indiana at home!


Migillicutty said:


> So the big 12 team is going to the championship game again in the mighty SEC. So they have been to the same amount of championship games in 3 years as they went to in 15 in the big 12. Yeah the SEC schedule is just ruthless. Oh and they beat the team from the west that just stomped all over LSU and Ol Miss.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, the SEC west has been exposed as being somewhat less awesome than hyped. Do you think Condi Rice, being a great football guru, will take note of this fact? I doubt it.


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, the SEC west has been exposed...


SEC-ffer, you're right! It was CBS what exposed them - and I'm plenty p*ssed about it. 'Bama was so exposed by CBS that they've already played the maximum number of times this year allowed by the NCAA - five games out of 12 - on what we used to call "national TV." That means forcibly moving Iron Bowl coverage to ESPN! Terrible under-exposure.

To your fellow Pac-Man Marvin, I'm thinking about going out for an appetizer ahead of tonight's big game, as there's something cool going down in my backyard - here you'll find the details. Since George Steinbrenner can't be there to root on the Beavers (M.I.T. version [also known as the Engineers - though the OSU Beavers might do something noteworthy today too]), I'm playing his proxy for supporting the school whose stadium he built and named in honor of Dear Old Dad.

Takes a lot to get me out of the comfort zone of my _*other*_ backyard - 










but this one's got all the hallmarks of being worth it.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The OC needs to be demoted or fired too.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> So the big 12 team is going to the championship game again in the mighty SEC. So they have been to the same amount of championship games in 3 years as they went to in 15 in the big 12. Yeah the SEC schedule is just ruthless. Oh and they beat the team from the west that just stomped all over LSU and Ol Miss.


Mizzou is again representing the SEC East, which seems to be about on par with the ACC - anything but mighty.


----------



## schaeffer

ACC 3-----SEC 0 so far today. Hmmmmm


----------



## mjh345

Someone please reconcile the two posts prior to this
I thought the SEC was unbeatable!?!?


----------



## Dustin D

I love all this excitement over beating the SEC bottom Feeders LOL

It explains a lot.

Let's see;
South Carolina (3-5) in Conference, yea they represent the SEC as a whole right?
Kentucky...cough...cough... LOL (2-6) in Conference, Yes they DEFINTELY represent SEC as a whole.

UGA was a great win for GA Tech, but that game is ALWAYS close regardless of what record either team has.
Nothing loss there, GA Tech won the game. 

Now Florida..... If FSU beats the .500 Florida Gator Team....will they storm the field?
And then will you haters be quick to post here about how bad the SEC is?

Let me give an example of some of the ignorant logic I've seen displayed when talking about the SEC.
It would be like one of us posting this if FSU loses.
So FSU lost to the Gators, who lost to LSU who got whipped by that horrible Arkansas Team
that got beat by the Big 12 Mizzou Team. So by you guys logic, LSU and Arkansas would both whip FSU.

See how stupid that is? but that's the post I see here.

You guys look like a bunch of school kid fools with the constant smartass obnoxious hypocritical comments.

I've got two bone heads on my Block List already and still see their post when quoted every now and then 
still saying the same stupid crap about who? No, not a team....but the SEC as a whole.

Bitch about people being SEC homers....but then turn around and lump all the SEC in
when sub-.500 Teams lose like Kentucky......lol this place is ridiculous and not worth my time any longer.
Used to be fun.

Out here/ ...forever...


----------



## Migillicutty

Man this guy is such a cry baby. You can tell he never played the game. Can't handle any smack talk.

When the SEC as a whole stops chanting SEC SEC and stops acting like the entire conference is amazing and no teams outside the SEC could ever compete in the conference then people will stop pointing out when they don't live up to the hype. 

Now I've got to go back to watching my team give me a heart attack. In a dog fight with UF for no other reason than beating ourselves. Looks like another could go either way FSU game.


----------



## coachmo

Yeah that's right only FSU can beat themselves! Talk about a homer!!!!


----------



## schaeffer

Dustin, Dustin, don't get defensive. Just posting a stat.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Yeah that's right only FSU can beat themselves! Talk about a homer!!!!


The coach in coachmo must be for water polo. Typically bad turnovers and penalties are beating yourself. In the end I guess even FSU can't beat FSU. 28 and counting. Of course if we play like that GT will end the streak. 

ACC 4-0 against the SEC. No wonder Dustin wants to take his ball and go home. 

Oh and and the miss st pretenders are about to fall again. Can someone from the SEC please explain this turn of events. If mizzou wins the SEC the committee's collective heads will explode.

Have to say Oregon looks like the best team right now but no team is dominate and anything can happen.


----------



## BonMallari

Two MAJOR college programs will need new Head Coach's in Michigan and Florida

I will make an early guess on Jim Harbaugh coming home as the prodigal son to coach his Alma mater

The Florida job who knows?

Does Petrino get another shot


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, I agree that there is no dominate team---any of about ten teams could beat any of the others on a given day. At least thats what it seems. Might have a different tune come January--I could see either TCU or Alabama coming out totally dominating.

Dustin, don't take this so hard man---it just college football, as Cutty described, smack talk. Kind of funny really--guys who would never think of talking like that, when it comes to your team---well, give em hell.


----------



## coachmo

FYI, migillicuty I was speaking in general terms! No the coach in coachmo isn't for water polo. I'm proud to say I have never witnessed water polo in person, on tv or read about it in any books or magazines. FSU has been finding ways to win, never pretty but a win is a win! As far as trash talking just remember " karma's a bitch!"


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Have to say Oregon looks like the best team right now but no team is dominate and anything can happen.


Surely the college football gods will not allow a National Championship to a team wearing those godawful duds!


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Surely the college football gods will not allow a National Championship to a team wearing those godawful duds!


So true, so very true. They are hideous.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> So true, so very true. They are hideous.


You talkin' 'bout 'Bama D'sgracing themselves tonight? 

MG


----------



## mjh345

Dustin D said:


> I love all this excitement over beating the SEC bottom Feeders LOL
> 
> It explains a lot.
> 
> Let's see;
> South Carolina (3-5) in Conference, yea they represent the SEC as a whole right?
> Kentucky...cough...cough... LOL (2-6) in Conference, Yes they DEFINTELY represent SEC as a whole So these two losses don't count; apparently due to the fact that they werent upper level SEC??
> 
> UGA was a great win for GA Tech, but that game is ALWAYS close regardless of what record either team has.
> Nothing loss there, GA Tech won the gameExplain to me why this loss doesn't count, in light of the fact that Georgia will end up with either the 2nd or 3rd best record in SEC play. Is it because it was a rivalry game??? Or does a loss by an SEC team not count if it is to a pretty good team??
> 
> Now Florida..... If FSU beats the .500 Florida Gator Team....will they storm the field?
> And then will you haters be quick to post here about how bad the SEC is?
> 
> Let me give an example of some of the ignorant logic I've seen displayed when talking about the SEC.
> It would be like one of us posting this if FSU loses.
> So FSU lost to the Gators, who lost to LSU who got whipped by that horrible Arkansas Team
> that got beat by the Big 12 Mizzou Team. So by you guys logic, LSU and Arkansas would both whip FSU.
> 
> See how stupid that is? but that's the post I see here. I do see how stupid that is I'm getting a headache trying to digest your circuitous logic. Is it at all relevant that your BIG if of FSU getting beat by Florida didn't happen???
> 
> 
> You guys look like a bunch of school kid fools with the constant smartass obnoxious hypocritical comments.
> 
> I've got two bone heads on my Block List already and still see their post when quoted every now and then
> still saying the same stupid crap about who? No, not a team....but the SEC as a whole.
> 
> Bitch about people being SEC homers....but then turn around and lump all the SEC in
> when sub-.500 Teams lose like Kentucky..... Once again what about the loss by Georgia who has one of the best records in the invincible SEC That SEC went 0 for 4 against the feeble ACC today. The 4 SEC losers had a combined SEC record of 15-17 {there is only one other overall record that could be more representative of a sampling of average strength of the SEC} and overall record of 26-17 lol this place is ridiculous and not worth my time any longer. I for one will miss you
> Used to be fun.
> 
> Out here/ ...forever...


Anybody want to start an over under pool of how long "FOREVER" will be?


----------



## Migillicutty

Forever will be until LSU is good again. 

Found this interesting. Not saying the ACC is a better conference, but as I've been saying all along I don't think the disparity is as great as the talking heads make it out to be. The SEC isn't as good as they and SEC fan want us to believe and the ACC isn't as bad. Seems the PAC 12 is pretty sporty as well. 


*SEC vs ACC Out of Conference wins*
[HR][/HR]SEC out of conference P5 wins
Wisconsin
Kansas State
West Virginia

ACC out of conference P5 wins
Ohio State
Georgia
USC
Notre Dame (by FSU)
Notre Dame (by Louisville)
Florida
Oklahoma State
South Carolina
Kentucky


----------



## coachmo

Ya'll can piss and moan about the SEC all you want but the majority of national champions over the past 20+ years are members of the SEC. I'm sure some of you will attempt to find fault in this argument but at the end of the day that's the fact. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again this year!


----------



## BonMallari

coachmo said:


> Ya'll can piss and moan about the SEC all you want but the majority of national champions over the past 20+ years are *members of the SEC.* I'm sure some of you will attempt to find fault in this argument but at the end of the day that's the fact. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again this year!


at least you recognize that it was a MEMBER of the SEC that won it, not the conference itself


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Migillicutty said:


> Forever will be until LSU is good again.
> 
> Found this interesting. Not saying the ACC is a better conference, but as I've been saying all along I don't think the disparity is as great as the talking heads make it out to be. The SEC isn't as good as they and SEC fan want us to believe and the ACC isn't as bad. Seems the PAC 12 is pretty sporty as well.
> 
> 
> *SEC vs ACC Out of Conference wins*
> [HR][/HR]SEC out of conference P5 wins
> Wisconsin
> Kansas State
> West Virginia
> 
> ACC out of conference P5 wins
> Ohio State
> Georgia
> USC
> Notre Dame (by FSU)
> Notre Dame (by Louisville)
> Florida
> Oklahoma State
> South Carolina
> Kentucky


There are up and down years in all conferences. The ACC had a great day yesterday and may be having an up year this year based on your above post. Congrats. But year end year out the SEC wins out as a whole. Head and shoulders over the rest? Maybe not. But still ahead of the rest imo.

As far as my bullies go, they crapped in the bed yesterday. Mullen certainly didn't have them prepared and was out coached on the field. But on the whole, they had a good year. In fact at 10-2, their best record ever. Hopefully they can regroup and win their bowl game. Eleven wins would be nice and another first for the school.


----------



## BonMallari

gotta give props to family friend coach Bryan Harsin at BOISE STATE, he inherited a good program from Chris Peterson, but despite some shaky QB play the Broncos finished the regular season at 10-2, with one of those losses coming at the hands of cinderella story Ole Miss, Bryan has shown that he knows how to call some great offensive schemes and put points on the board,something he was never given the opportunity to do at Texas


Go BRONCOS


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Ya'll can piss and moan about the SEC all you want but the majority of national champions over the past 20+ years are members of the SEC. I'm sure some of you will attempt to find fault in this argument but at the end of the day that's the fact. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again this year!



Well it's not exactly a fact. They have won half of them in the last 20 years. So by definition not a majority. The point is well taken they have had a lot of success in the championship game since 2003. Doesn't make the conference as a whole but does point to strength. But why stop at 20. Go back to thirty and instead of 10 you get 11 SEC champs. 

Again my whole point is not that the ACC is better but that it isn't nearly as far off as so many would have us believe. This belief is effecting the rankings and that's a shame. That is my point of contention.


----------



## Migillicutty

MSDOGS1976 said:


> There are up and down years in all conferences. The ACC had a great day yesterday and may be having an up year this year based on your above post. Congrats. But year end year out the SEC wins out as a whole. Head and shoulders over the rest? Maybe not. But still ahead of the rest imo.
> 
> As far as my bullies go, they crapped in the bed yesterday. Mullen certainly didn't have them prepared and was out coached on the field. But on the whole, they had a good year. In fact at 10-2, their best record ever. Hopefully they can regroup and win their bowl game. Eleven wins would be nice and another first for the school.


They did have a nice year, but that is kind of my point. Don't take this the wrong way, Im not knocking a good year by MsU. However, MSU skyrocketed to the top on the illusion that the SEC is full of world beaters. None of the talking heads were skeptical that maybe just maybe the SEC was not quite as good as advertised. Don't get me wrong MSU is a good team but did they really deserve to jump over the defending national champ and undefeated Noles. Not until someone beat FSU. That is the frustration of those of us on the outside of the SEC. A team that has not ever won ten games goes on a decent run in the SEC an immediately gets crowned number 1. That's ridiculous.


----------



## schaeffer

You look at the last decade and overall, the SEC has been the best conference. At least it seems that way. I don't have a problem accepting this idea. The problem I've had is, in my opinion, essentially the SEC plays almost exclusively patsies out of conference and still the pollsters will put 8 SEC teams in the top twenty. I recognize that this is the trend and all conferences are starting to do it. Give Notre Dame their just do for playing stiff competition. Look at the schedules of the powerhouses of the SEC--frequently they will have a bye or a patsy non-conference game prior to a big SEC showdown. Now this is probably smart if you want to stay undefeated, but constantly doing this seems to me like unfair manipulation. I guess everything is changing. Hell, it used to be if Oregon ended the season ranked 16th we thought that we had a great team. Now it seems that if your not number 1, then you aren't ****. I footballed out yesterday and saw two good teams lose: Mississippi State and Auburn. Now it seems the only thing that is important in college ball is the rush for the final four and the other teams are just a bunch of losers. I think that the BCC started this and doubt that it will ever go back to what I perceive to be the good old days. 

I guess that may be the major problem that I have with the SEC. They have done a wonderful job of self promoting their conference and with it they are changing college football. Personally, I don't like the playoff idea. I like arguing if George Foreman in his prime would have beat Mike Tyson or how would Ali done? Secretariat was a great horse, but how would he have done against Seattle Slew? 

Just a day ago, the SEC teams and area were promoting the idea that there should be two SEC in teams in the playoffs. A couple of years ago LSU and Alabama play for the National Championship. For the most part, only the SEC conference was really interested in this game.


----------



## Migillicutty

Former SEC commissioner Roy Kramer was the mastermind behind the BCS.


----------



## BonMallari

Nebraska just fired Bo Pellini....another major university job opens


----------



## 1redneck1

From Ontario don't have a favorite.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Nebraska just fired Bo Pellini....another major university job opens



AZ will lose their head coach!!!!!!! To NE!!!!!!!


----------



## coachmo

So migilligan, let me see if I understand you correctly...hmmm the SEC wins half of the past 20 championships and that does not back up my post how exactly? Your argument would be valid if there was only 2 conferences but since that's not the case I would say winning half of the championships is pretty salty! You can disagree since that's what you seem to do best!


----------



## Migillicutty

Do you even read my entire posts or do you just read the first part and fly off the handle. What part of "the point is well taken they have had a lot of success since 2003" didn't you comprehend? 

You mistated the facts. No biggie it happens. 

Are you an LSU fan?


----------



## coachmo

Yes, I read your entire post; however, when you start your post with, "well, that's blah blah" you get the point! I didn't mistate the facts but man you avoided mine! What does being an LSU fan have to do with my comments? I'm referring to the conference. Have a good evening.


----------



## Migillicutty

So you admit that you flew off the handle on only a part of my post. 

I didn't avoid yours I addressed them directly. I can't keep repeating it for you so you can comprehend it. 

You did mistate the facts, half is not a majority.


----------



## coachmo

Not sure how you figure I flew off the handle. As to your smart ass comment about comprehension I manage just fine interpreting all levels of intelligence...even those with limited ability such as you appear to possess. If you want to continue with the personal attacks I'm fine with that or we can return the focus to college football. It's your call either way!


----------



## coachmo

Migillicuty, let me point out to you that if one only uses the definition of majority that refers to gaining, possessing, etc. over fifty percent then your rebuttal would be valid; however, it appears that you may not understand that the word 'majority' has other similar meanings i.e. 1. the amount by which the greater number surpasses the remainder, 2. the greater quantity, or 3. the group having the greater number. The SEC has won 10 out of the last 20 championships (I'm including the ones they shared, but you can throw those out) and no other conference can claim anywhere close to that %. Now explain again how my logic is faulty or don't you comprehend this line of thinking?


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Not sure how you figure I flew off the handle. As to your smart ass comment about comprehension I manage just fine interpreting all levels of intelligence...even those with limited ability such as you appear to possess. If you want to continue with the personal attacks I'm fine with that or we can return the focus to college football. It's your call either way!


You going to take your ball and run home like Dustin? 

Personal attacks? You're being a wee bit sensitive aren't you. 

I'm great with the college football, but you harping on only a small portion of my posts makes it tiresome. I have given credit over and over again to the SEC for being the best conference, just not by the degree so many seem to give it. I get you guys can't even stand to think that might be plausible so you harp on the past record of the run during the 2000's. Which has been pointed time and again does not make conference just one great team from a conference.


----------



## coachmo

You've lost your mind! Bring it on brother! I ain't sensitive and I'm not gonna run home here on the Internet or in person! I've pointed this out to the other Internet village idiot in the past! You are quick to lump all SEC supporters in the same boat. I believe there are numerous quality football teams in various conferences across the country.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migillicuty, let me point out to you that if one only uses the definition of majority that refers to gaining, possessing, etc. over fifty percent then your rebuttal would be valid; however, it appears that you may not understand that the word 'majority' has other similar meanings i.e. 1. the amount by which the greater number surpasses the remainder, 2. the greater quantity, or 3. the group having the greater number. The SEC has won 10 out of the last 20 championships (I'm including the ones they shared, but you can throw those out) and no other conference can claim anywhere close to that %. Now explain again how my logic is faulty or don't you comprehend this line of thinking?



1. 10 is not greater than 10
2. 10 is not greater than the remainder of 10
3. That is not the definition of majority 

I already said the point was well taken and SEC had a great run since 2003 of champions. Why are you still arguing. Is that not enough?


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> You've lost your mind! Bring it on brother! I ain't sensitive and I'm not gonna run home here on the Internet or in person! I've pointed this out to the other Internet village idiot in the past! You are quick to lump all SEC supporters in the same boat. I believe there are numerous quality football teams in various conferences across the country.



Good and fair enough.


----------



## BrettG

What about total championships by conference? The acc has 24, 9 of which come from Pitt back when they weren't in the acc. The sec has 34 and 1 from an Arkansas team that was in another conference. I do believe the conference with the most recognized national championships belongs to the Ivy League, now that's a laugher based on today's game, but back in the no helmet and leather helmet days that was a different story. Of course most players on your d1 teams couldn't get into an Ivy League school today unless affirmative action was applied.


----------



## BrettG

I still can't wait for an Oregon/Florida state match up or Alabama/Ohio state. Not sure I want to watch tcu or Baylor play any of the top 3. Although an Oregon/TCU match up might be fun to watch for a quarter or 2.


----------



## Marvin S

BrettG said:


> I still can't wait for an Oregon/Florida state match up or Alabama/Ohio state. Not sure I want to watch tcu or Baylor play any of the top 3. Although an Oregon/TCU match up might be fun to watch for a quarter or 2.


There is another weekend to go .


----------



## mngundog

BrettG said:


> I still can't wait for an Oregon/Florida state match up or Alabama/Ohio state. Not sure I want to watch tcu or Baylor play any of the top 3. Although an Oregon/TCU match up might be fun to watch for a quarter or 2.


I wouldn't bet against TCU/Baylor if the were to face Ohio State.


----------



## CLindsay

Alabama beats Mizzou. Oregon avenges its' only loss this season. FSU squeaks by again. 4th is the spot in question. Ohio Sate will have a tough time with their third quarterback this year. So then it is the Baylor TCU debate of worse loss versus head to head.


----------



## roseberry

in the preseason, my young friend jacob and i had a wager on tailback performance. i had bet that derrick henry of alabama would out rush and out recieve leonard fournette of lsu. jacob agreed to have bar-b-que in his favorite establishment wearing crimson, alabama gear if he lost. i agreed to have the finest in cajun cuisine adorned in geaux tiger, purple and gold if my powers as swami failed. 

my other young friend dustin pm'ed me the final stats since he doesn't post here anymore. i miss dustin already. he is a great man.

since i never welch on a bet! note: my lovely wife, sherry tried to comfort/harrass me during my time of duress!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> in the preseason, my young friend jacob and i had a wager on tailback performance. i had bet that derrick henry of alabama would out rush and out recieve leonard fournette of lsu. jacob agreed to have bar-b-que in his favorite establishment wearing crimson, alabama gear if he lost. i agreed to have the finest in cajun cuisine adorned in geaux tiger, purple and gold if my powers as swami failed.
> 
> my other young friend dustin pm'ed me the final stats since he doesn't post here anymore. i miss dustin already. he is a great man.
> 
> since i never welch on a bet! note: my lovely wife, sherry tried to comfort/harrass me during my time of duress!
> 
> View attachment 20824
> View attachment 20825


You are a good sport John.


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> in the preseason, my young friend jacob and i had a wager on tailback performance. i had bet that derrick henry of alabama would out rush and out recieve leonard fournette of lsu. jacob agreed to have bar-b-que in his favorite establishment wearing crimson, alabama gear if he lost. i agreed to have the finest in cajun cuisine adorned in geaux tiger, purple and gold if my powers as swami failed.
> 
> my other young friend dustin pm'ed me the final stats since he doesn't post here anymore. i miss dustin already. he is a great man.
> 
> since i never welch on a bet! note: my lovely wife, sherry tried to comfort/harrass me during my time of duress!
> 
> View attachment 20824
> View attachment 20825


Damn you out kicked your coverage Roseberry.


----------



## BonMallari

Definitely out kicked his coverage


----------



## roseberry

tim and bon,
thanks my friends. i think she is very pretty. but i *know* she was easily influenced by my positive sales approach!;-)


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> tim and bon,
> thanks my friends. i think she is very pretty. but i *know* she was easily influenced by my positive sales approach!;-)


In some states they call it coercion or extortion. Did you use a clicker or some treats. What program did you follow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

B


roseberry said:


> in the preseason, my young friend jacob and i had a wager on tailback performance. i had bet that derrick henry of alabama would out rush and out recieve leonard fournette of lsu. jacob agreed to have bar-b-que in his favorite establishment wearing crimson, alabama gear if he lost. i agreed to have the finest in cajun cuisine adorned in geaux tiger, purple and gold if my powers as swami failed.
> 
> my other young friend dustin pm'ed me the final stats since he doesn't post here anymore. i miss dustin already. he is a great man.
> 
> since i never welch on a bet! note: my lovely wife, sherry tried to comfort/harrass me during my time of duress!
> 
> View attachment 20824
> View attachment 20825


That looks familiar. She certainly looked like she indulged in your hour of dismay "Slightly". 
LF has a few words to say on his behalf & the clincher.


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> What program did you follow.


i bought a book at books-a-million a couple of decades ago. it was called _"relentless begging for dummies"_.


----------



## roseberry

hey, i thought tyler was scheduled to have a "conversation" with rookie trainer. as i recall he stated, "we will talk on november 29th." did i miss something?;-)

did anyone watch the "finebaum live" show that aired on the sec network during the alabama/auburn game. they gave analysis and took calls from the program's "usual suspects", charles from reeltown, jim from tuscaloosa, tammy, phylis et al. i watched the game on espn and switched to the finebaum show during breaks, timeouts and halftime. i thought the show's cast was very good with insight, analysis and commentary. the network will certainly do this again with other big games. much, much better than i expected.

what did others think?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, You are a good sport.


----------



## duk4me

I listened to a few of his shows but I googled him and saw what he looked like and I no longer can stand to hear his voice. fine bomb blow that uugly ...........I better shut up.


----------



## mjh345

roseberry said:


> in the preseason, my young friend jacob and i had a wager on tailback performance. i had bet that derrick henry of alabama would out rush and out recieve leonard fournette of lsu. jacob agreed to have bar-b-que in his favorite establishment wearing crimson, alabama gear if he lost. i agreed to have the finest in cajun cuisine adorned in geaux tiger, purple and gold if my powers as swami failed.
> 
> my other young friend dustin pm'ed me the final stats since he doesn't post here anymore. i miss dustin already. he is a great man.
> 
> since i never welch on a bet! note: my lovely wife, sherry tried to comfort/harrass me during my time of duress!
> 
> View attachment 20824
> View attachment 20825


Hey John....Wife still HOT .....you still NOT!!!!
Beats the alternative 
Happy holidays to you and your lovely bride, buddy

and no, I have no interest in a similar bet when my Tigers face your might Tide


----------



## schaeffer

RoseHoneyBerry, your a man of your word. Congratulations.


----------



## jtfreeman

John,

You crack me up.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Definitely out kicked his coverage


Easy there, pretty good looking couple if you ask me!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Easy there, pretty good looking couple if you ask me!


refreshing that one person on this forum knows the value of a great "field martini". for his consideration in not jumping on the "john hit every limb" bandwagon, i will prepare and dr. ed and i will have three each at a trial somewhere soon. we gonna have a sweet, pretty, 30 year trama nurse to take care of us and designated drive too!


----------



## achiro

I'm just going to leave this right here.
http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/104327/power-rankings-big-12-not-sec-is-no-1


----------



## BrettG

achiro said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here.
> http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/104327/power-rankings-big-12-not-sec-is-no-1


That's a good read.


----------



## John Robinson

achiro said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here.
> http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/104327/power-rankings-big-12-not-sec-is-no-1


Interesting...


----------



## crackerd

Feasting on the dregs/picking the low-hanging fruit of the SEC. Hey, if "we" can't beat 'em, maybe "we" should encourage the losers to join 'em - join another conference, that is. At least in football. So come and get 'em: UK (yet another ballyhooed Stoops' false start), Vandy (please, pretty please, back to FCS status), UGa (the S_*B*_C - Southern Baptist Conference to accommodate Rev. Richt and his perpetual play for redemption), S'Ca'lina (wait, they already were an ACC team, and did pretty poorly there too).

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

You are a good sport Roseberry. Way to man up. What was the final tally on yds? Got a true freshman back down in the panhandle that exploded here late season and just might be that premier back FSU Jimbo has been looking for. Think he finished up with 784 yds. Pretty good for a third stringer.


----------



## EdA

achiro said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here.
> http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/104327/power-rankings-big-12-not-sec-is-no-1


Ah yes, the Big 8 now the Big 12 with 9 members whose top two teams are old Southwest Conference members and church schools.........


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Ah yes, the Big 8 now the Big 12 with 9 members whose top two teams are old Southwest Conference members and church schools.........


I have to admit I get confused with teams jumping from conference to conference. I was a big PAC 8 fan and was perplexed when we expanded to a PAC 10 with the two Arizona teams. Arizona doesn't even touch the Pacific Ocean, but now we have Colorado which has to be 1,000 miles from the coast. Cheryl went to Arkansas when they were in the South West Conference and battled with Texas; now they are in the South East along with their northern neighbor Missouri and Texas A and M to the west? I can see how Tennessee and Kentucky are region to the south east. I honestly haven't paid attention who's in the ACC or most other conferences.


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> Feasting on the dregs/picking the low-hanging fruit of the SEC. Hey, if "we" can't beat 'em, maybe "we" should encourage the losers to join 'em - join another conference, that is. At least in football. So come and get 'em: UK (yet another ballyhooed Stoops' false start), Vandy (please, pretty please, back to FCS status), UGa (the S_*B*_C - Southern Baptist Conference to accommodate Rev. Richt and his perpetual play for redemption), S'Ca'lina (wait, they already were an ACC team, and did pretty poorly there too).
> 
> MG


The ACC should take KY, for the hoops and Vandy to get the academics back in line with the old days.

We will send FSU and Miami to the SEC (put them in the East to improve the football and academics while evening the divisions' felony convictions--all of which are skewed by the Dawgs and Flo Rida)


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> What was the final tally on yds? .


henry 784 with 5.4 avg. 10 tds
fournette 891 with 5.1 avg. 8 tds


----------



## Migillicutty

Thanks I looked up Cooks stats 7 TDs. Wish they had been using him more. 

rushing 728 yds for a 6.2 avg. 

receiving 136 yds for a 9.7 avg.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Got a true freshman back down in the panhandle that exploded here late season and just might be that premier back FSU Jimbo has been looking for.


Wilder Jr. never really took off down there, did he? Know he's in the NFL now as a backup, but ought've gone to 'Bama and been CJ Mosley's running mate at ILB.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

He had some decent time but was never a superstar. He refused to play Lb. He was given the option.


----------



## BonMallari

the next to the last poll is out

1. Alabama

2. Oregon

3. TCU

4. Florida State


I could live with that Final Four....have a funny feeling one of them may get upset this weekend


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> the next to the last poll is out
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 
> 2. Oregon
> 
> 3. TCU
> 
> 4. Florida State
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with that Final Four....have a funny feeling one of them may get upset this weekend


Yikes! Undefeated FSU is getting dangerously close to dropping out of the top four. If that happens heads will explode, especially Cutty's. I don't get it how does TCU move past them?


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Yikes! Undefeated FSU is getting dangerously close to dropping out of the top four. If that happens heads will explode, especially Cutty's. I don't get it how does TCU move past them?


I watched an interview with one of the members of the panel and he said that they take into consideration how the team is playing at this time. He also said that they would also take into consideration that a team was without their starting QB on the Final poll next week (Ohio St. )

I know that Baylor hired an outside media firm to help promote their cause but it may be too little too late...It looks like in their case,the head to head win over TCU may not come into play


----------



## BrettG

I still believe that if Alabama, Oregon, Ohio state and Florida state win this weekend the playoff will be:
1. Alabama
2. Oregon 
3. Florida state
4. Ohio state

The big question mark is Ohio state and their injured qb. The big wrinkle could be if 1 or 2 of the top 4 lose then it gets interesting.


----------



## BonMallari

By placing TCU in the third spot they almost assured them of a playoff spot...They dont play a championship game, and one of the teams below them would have to win impressively to jump over them. If either Alabama or Oregon were to lose, TCU would have nowhere to go but up

IMO Baylor gets hung out to dry, Ohio St. needs some help, and FSU is playing to keep their # 4 slot, they have to win and do it with style, very vulnerable in the # 4 slot


----------



## Migillicutty

Seems they are setting up geographic match ups. That sugar bowl between Bama and FSU will be the highest selling ticket in college history. That said what a sham. Everyone who values the game and understands that winning matters should be screaming. The coaches and conference commissioners should be up in arms. This isn't an FSU situation. It's a bunch of numbnuts and one nutless nut sitting in a room and thinking that their "eye test" is more valuable than what actually happens in the field.

I agree TCU looks better than Baylor but they LOST to Baylor. That should matter. 

FSU hasn't looked great at times but they have won every single game. 

If if the committee will do this to a team that is defending champs and undefeated they will do it to anyone and that makes a joke of the entire point of any athletic endeavor and that is WIN.


----------



## Tim Mc

I don't like FSU but think they're getting shown very little respect for being still undefeated. If there are no upsets this weekend, nothing will change in the final four. It would have been possible with TCU at 4 that OSU or Baylor would bump them out with a dominant performance. Now, they would have to bump FSU out and whoever said it is right, heads would explode. Rightfully so.


----------



## schaeffer

hoping that FSU stays in the final four--then we will see that all this talk about winning is damn near the only measure is a bunch of bs. FSU will be finally exposed. Sorry Cutty, but I think you can handle a little truth.


----------



## Migillicutty

Winning is a bunch of bs. Interesting. Just give everybody a trophy if winning doesn't matter.


----------



## Nate_C

BonMallari said:


> By placing TCU in the third spot they almost assured them of a playoff spot...They dont play a championship game, and one of the teams below them would have to win impressively to jump over them. If either Alabama or Oregon were to lose, TCU would have nowhere to go but up
> 
> IMO Baylor gets hung out to dry, Ohio St. needs some help, and FSU is playing to keep their # 4 slot, they have to win and do it with style, very vulnerable in the # 4 slot


FSU just needs to win. There is no way they drop them out of the playoff. Baylor is going to get screwed. In every conference from HS to the Pros, it goes overall record, conference record, then head to head. The reality it is who lost first.


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> By placing TCU in the third spot they almost assured them of a playoff spot...They dont play a championship game, and one of the teams below them would have to win impressively to jump over them. If either Alabama or Oregon were to lose, TCU would have nowhere to go but up
> 
> IMO Baylor gets hung out to dry, Ohio St. needs some help, and FSU is playing to keep their # 4 slot, they have to win and do it with style, very vulnerable in the # 4 slot


Florida State is #2 in the AP with more 1st place votes than anyone, FSU simply has to win out and there is zero chance they get left out. Heck, Ohio State has a single win against a ranked opponent and a loss to an unranked and needed double OT to get by another unranked, they shouldn't even be in the discussion.


----------



## BonMallari

Yahoo Sports is reporting that Florida is nearing a deal to make Colorado State Univ. Jim McElwain the new football coach.....


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, my intel is the committee's made a contingency for FSU to get a first-, second- and third-round playoff bye and go straight into the DIII championship game probably against Mount Union.

MG

PS Did you see where Jimbo's "old school," UAB - like 'Bama was RichRod's old school (as coach for all of 24 hours before backing out [Thank you, Lord Jesus, for all your blessings]) - dropped football yesterday? Not citing this because there's now one less transfer option for ShameUs W*innocent*ston than Raiford (or Holman if extradicted), just as informational. 

Greatest win of the few in You-Ab "history" was beating Saban in his first season at LSU 15 years ago - never got to a bowl game, never had a cumulative attendance of more than a BASSMasters Classic weigh-in, never should have changed nicknames (originally as a club team were called "The Vulcans" - what a thing of beauty), never should have existed a'tall. But you know, 'Bama rules - and everything else in the state drools at the Tide's feet.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Yahoo Sports is reporting that Florida is nearing a deal to make Colorado State Univ. Jim McElwain the new football coach.....


Another Saban Sith Warrior - class act and should've gotten the UW job last year over Peterson. Was hoping Nebraska would be Mac's next stop, to cleanse itself of the reign of Bo the Ninny.

MG


----------



## roseberry

wha's the matter with you guys? you all wanted a college football playoff....right?

hey, remind me, was i not rooting for the kansas jayhawkers to NOT LOSE THEIR LEAD in the 4th quarter to the horned frogs a couple of weeks ago? talk about strugglin', i do not understand the frog love. this committee will get warts(hopefully, only on their hands);-)


----------



## Denver

My Whitewater Warhawks will have something to say about that! Lol.


crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, my intel is the committee's made a contingency for FSU to get a first-, second- and third-round playoff bye and go straight into the DIII championship game probably against Mount Union.
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Did you see where Jimbo's "old school," UAB - like 'Bama was RichRod's old school (as coach for all of 24 hours before backing out [Thank you, Lord Jesus, for all your blessings]) - dropped football yesterday? Not citing this because there's now one less transfer option for ShameUs W*innocent*ston than Raiford (or Holman if extradicted), just as informational.
> 
> Greatest win of the few in You-Ab "history" was beating Saban in his first season at LSU 15 years ago - never got to a bowl game, never had a cumulative attendance of more than a BASSMasters Classic weigh-in, never should have changed nicknames (originally as a club team were called "The Vulcans" - what a thing of beauty), never should have existed a'tall. But you know, 'Bama rules - and everything else in the state drools at the Tide's feet.


----------



## DoubleHaul

According to Brad Edwards on ESPN, using the old BCS formula, the current rankings would be: 1 Bama, 2 FSU, 3 Oregon, 4 TCU, 5 OSU, 6 Baylor

Interesting that it would be Bama vs. FSU under the old regime. That makes more sense to me.

Given the ratings of the games this year and the fact that the committee just seems to be using their version of the eye test, I expect the conferences to be upset enough and the networks willing to pay big bucks for television rights that we move to 8 teams quickly.


----------



## crackerd

Denver said:


> My Whitewater Warhawks will have something to say about that! Lol.


So you're losing your coach to U of Buffalo - whomever his agent is who charted this brilliant career-euthanizing move ought to be fired on the spot. (If DIII coaches have agents.) 'Cause Lance Leipold would've eventually gotten a B1G job if only based on his having a great coaching name. Not to mention winning his share of the annual apocalypses with Mount Union.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Seems they are setting up geographic match ups. That sugar bowl between Bama and FSU will be the highest selling ticket in college history. That said what a sham. Everyone who values the game and understands that winning matters should be screaming. The coaches and conference commissioners should be up in arms. This isn't an FSU situation. It's a bunch of numbnuts and one nutless nut sitting in a room and thinking that their "eye test" is more valuable than what actually happens in the field.
> 
> I agree TCU looks better than Baylor but they LOST to Baylor. That should matter.
> 
> FSU hasn't looked great at times but they have won every single game.
> 
> If if the committee will do this to a team that is defending champs and undefeated they will do it to anyone and that makes a joke of the entire point of any athletic endeavor and that is WIN.


TCU gave that game away like a nice 3 button coat @ The Salvation Army. 

Free Shoes U will be in The Playoffs assuming they beat GT.


----------



## Migillicutty

DoubleHaul said:


> According to Brad Edwards on ESPN, using the old BCS formula, the current rankings would be: 1 Bama, 2 FSU, 3 Oregon, 4 TCU, 5 OSU, 6 Baylor
> 
> Interesting that it would be Bama vs. FSU under the old regime. That makes more sense to me.
> 
> Given the ratings of the games this year and the fact that the committee just seems to be using their version of the eye test, I expect the conferences to be upset enough and the networks willing to pay big bucks for television rights that we move to 8 teams quickly.


Edwards also said that he believes if there was no committee that the AP and Coaches wouldn't have dropped FSU to 2 given the entire history of those polls and that it would really be FSU 1. Bama 2. which makes perfect sense. Either way those are the two "most deserving" at this point and time. Still some big games to be played. 

Crackerd, no transfer options need for Famous Jameis. He will be cashing checks and throwing dimes in the League next year. 

Pretty ridiculous what Paul Bryant Jr. did with UAB.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Crackerd, no transfer options need for Famous Jameis. He will be cashing checks and throwing dimes in the League next year.


He and the Raiders will be a match made in heaven, LA or bust!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Another Saban Sith Warrior - class act and should've gotten the UW job last year over Peterson. Was hoping Nebraska would be Mac's next stop, to cleanse itself of the reign of Bo the Ninny.
> 
> MG


Reading the local rag says there are a few who are suffering buyers remorse on Peterson already. 
Only time will tell!


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> He and the Raiders will be a match made in heaven, LA or bust!


That would be a sentence worse than any the DA could have asked for.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> That would be a sentence worse than any the DA could have asked for.


Albeit a sentence with a very hefty paycheck


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> He and the Raiders will be a match made in heaven, LA or bust!


the Raiders drafted Derek Carr from Fresno State, he has played well, even though he is running for his life or flat on his back

My nightmare is that he falls all the way down where Jerah will draft him


----------



## Migillicutty

He will go top 5


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> He will go top 5


If it was based on talent, for sure he would be the first QB taken, but he could drop due to perceived character issues, how far I can't guess.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> If it was based on talent, for sure he would be the first QB taken, but he could drop due to perceived character issues, how far I can't guess.


The NFL does their own due diligence. They will talk to those who have been around him and he will go very high. The talk of him falling so far in the draft by ESPN "experts" was mostly due to them wanting to have a story. They will play it up during the the draft process. 

Dilfer, and the QB guru out of Cali(Im forgetting his name) both say he is on par or even ahead of Luck in his ability to process information and accurately deliver the ball. That no QB other than Luck has been at his level in the college game in recent memory. His presence under pressure is highly desirable to the NFL. On top of that, this year, while his numbers may not have been as good has been more impressive in many ways because of his ability to handle the "clutter", and not only perform but lead his team from behind time after time.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> The NFL does their own due diligence. They will talk to those who have been around him and he will go very high. The talk of him falling so far in the draft by ESPN "experts" was mostly due to them wanting to have a story. They will play it up during the the draft process.
> 
> Dilfer, and the QB guru out of Cali(Im forgetting his name) both say he is on par or even ahead of Luck in his ability to process information and accurately deliver the ball. That no QB other than Luck has been at his level in the college game in recent memory. His presence under pressure is highly desirable to the NFL. On top of that, this year, while his numbers may not have been as good has been more impressive in many ways because of his ability to handle the "clutter", and not only perform but lead his team from behind time after time.


I hesitate to admit it but I'm a huge Rams fan, more so than college football, so I'm long suffering. Anyway, Sam Bradford has been polarizing, and now with two torn acl's it looks like they need another quarterback. Over on the Rams forum Winston's name comes up quite a bit and he is equally polarizing. Some think he could drop down to the Rams around pick ten or so, and that's where the argument starts. Coach Fisher seems to take a chance with these risky character players so who knows.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> I hesitate to admit it but I'm a huge Rams fan, more so than college football, so I'm long suffering. Anyway, Sam Bradford has been polarizing, and now with two torn acl's it looks like they need another quarterback. Over on the Rams forum Winston's name comes up quite a bit and he is equally polarizing. Some think he could drop down to the Rams around pick ten or so, and that's where the argument starts. Coach Fisher seems to take a chance with these risky character players so who knows.


Fisher has actually been pretty quick to kick guys off the team he feels are character issues. He has kicked several starters or potential starters off the teams(based on preseason depth charts) in his short tenure. He also has a stringent evaluation process in recruiting that takes character in to account. Obviously this isn't fool proof and we all have to realize the backgrounds of many of these top athletes. However, his evaluation methodology is used by Saban. It is highly respected in coaching circles and he is one of the best in the businesses at evaluating talent. Which is a huge reason for FSU's quick success once he took over. 

I realize Winston has the "character flaw" issue in the press, but I do believe that the NFL teams will be less concerned with this than most fans because of their evaluation process. They will dig in to the facts. Other than being a cut up and walking out with some crab legs he really doesn't have a serious issue. Regardless of what the press has wanted to make about the rape allegations. The other thing he does have going for him and every coach he has worked with will attest to is his work ethic and football acumen. He is a film junkie, and is off the charts in football IQ. His leadership qualities are through the roof. These are the things they care about. 

I know some or most will dimiss my comments as biased. That's fair, I am an FSU fan. However, I will tell you I thought the Bills were crazy to take EJ Manual in the first round last year. I wouldn't have drafted him until the middle rounds. I said as much before the draft, just wasn't on here to say it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> The NFL does their own due diligence. They will talk to those who have been around him and he will go very high. The talk of him falling so far in the draft by ESPN "experts" was mostly due to them wanting to have a story. They will play it up during the the draft process.
> 
> Dilfer, and the QB guru out of Cali(Im forgetting his name) both say he is on par or even ahead of Luck in his ability to process information and accurately deliver the ball. That no QB other than Luck has been at his level in the college game in recent memory. His presence under pressure is highly desirable to the NFL. On top of that, this year, while his numbers may not have been as good has been more impressive in many ways because of his ability to handle the "clutter", and not only perform but lead his team from behind time after time.


That's interesting. Let's play a little game here. Here are 5 stats from 5 different QBs against the same opponent. 


CMP	ATT	YDS	YPA	TD	INT

A: 24	45	369	8.2	3	3

B: 23	33	445	13.5	4	1

C: 26	41	319	7.8	1	0

D: 12	24	125	5.2	2	4

E: 10	21	110	5.2	1	0


----------



## mjh345

schaeffer said:


> hoping that FSU stays in the final four--then we will see that all this talk about winning is damn near the only measure is a bunch of bs. FSU will be finally exposed. Sorry Cutty, but I think you can handle a little truth.


If FSU wins out would you still say that " winning is damn near the only measure is a bunch of bs"

I'm no FSU fan, but winning is the BEST measure IMHO


----------



## Migillicutty

You took Winstons worst game of his college career by a large margin and are trying to make some sort of point? Everybody has a bad day. I know the opponent and I know which one is Winston. So what? His body of work tells the story. 

I certainly don't think I'm going to convince you of anything and I am not trying. You're the guy that said the better team lost at the toughest place to play "by a substantial amount". There is no debating with that kind of bias. However, it's not my opinion you are discounting it is highly respected professionals whose job is QB evaluation. Take it up with them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A: Patrick Towles @ UF

B: Blake Sims @ Home

C: Hudson Mason @ Jacksonville 

D: Jameis @ Home

E: Anothony Jennings @ UF

Anthony freaking Jennings was better. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Migillicutty said:


> He will go top 5


Which NFL team in the top 5 do you think will take him?


----------



## Migillicutty

Tampa,Tenn or NY


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A: Patrick Towles @ UF
> 
> B: Blake Sims @ Home
> 
> C: Hudson Mason @ Jacksonville
> 
> D: Jameis @ Home
> 
> E: Anothony Jennings @ UF
> 
> Anthony freaking Jennings was better. Nothing to see here.


so based on your excellent analysis and high football IQ plus this one metric you believe all those QBs are better than Winston. It almost amazing how silly you make yourself look. I'm surprised you aren't an NFL GM.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Migillicutty said:


> Tampa,Tenn or NY


Tampa yes
J E T S jets jets jets yes
Tenn NO chance


----------



## Migillicutty

Curious why you say no chance to Tenn. They have the need. Several draft boards have him going there. It's always a crap shoot as to what these teams will actually do. I'm sure not saying the def will if he is available just wondering what your basing that on.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> *Curious why you say no chance to Tenn*. They have the need. Several draft boards have him going there. It's always a crap shoot as to what these teams will actually do. I'm sure not saying the def will if he is available just wondering what your basing that on.


Zach Mettenberger is already there and playing well for a rookie


----------



## Migillicutty

I think the jury is still out on him. Most draft boards still have QB as a position of need for Tenn. Like I said they could def go a different way but fr what I've seen its not out of the question. I am no NFL expert, don't follow it nearly as close as college so just going on what I've read.


----------



## Wade Thurman

BonMallari said:


> Zach Mettenberger is already there and playing well for a rookie


X2. 

Cutty, The jury is still out on a few QB's taken last year. But this is why the Titans pass on Winston, I don't believe they would use a top 5 pick on a QB when they drafted Mettenberger last year. It might still be a "need" position because of Locker, however if they take a QB it will be in the middle rounds. You could see the Browns do the same because of Hoyer, the Vikings because of Ponder.


----------



## Migillicutty

Great story on Bowden and Bama. 

http://sportsworld.nbcsports.com/another-world/


----------



## EdA

Wade said:


> Which NFL team in the top 5 do you think will take him?


Never underestimate the possibility that some GM will view him as the next great QB and pay heavily to move into position to draft him. One need look no further than 2012, 3 firsts and a second to move to #2 to draft RGIII, was he worth the price?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Great story on Bowden and Bama.
> 
> http://sportsworld.nbcsports.com/another-world/


Good discretion, 'Cutty, not letting the cat out of the bag that 'Bama's original plan was for Darrell Mudra, after some "seasoning" at FSU, to succeed The Bear. Alabama 8, Florida State 7 in '74 almost sealed the deal. Jack O'Rear (who?) and the Wizard of Oz (Newsome) scotched such a notion on a miserable day FSU pert near "drove ol' Dixie down."

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Nice culmination of references with The Band. How do you ever survive up in the NE?


----------



## crackerd

"Ever survive the NE?" - hah! Why, I'm in Alabama Nawth, boy, right heah on the Mason-Dixon Line. Surrounded by lots and lots of creatures that










will one day be wearing Crimson Tide "road uniforms"










just to remind me of home...

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

So, you Bama guys, what can you tell me about our new coach, McElwain. Everything I have been reading has been very positive. His CSU players gave him an ovation when he walked in to meet with them today. That in itself says a lot about him.

Buck


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> ...about our new coach, McElwain. Everything I have been reading has been very positive. His CSU players gave him an ovation when he walked in to meet with them today. That in itself says a lot about him.


Helluva coach, helluva worker, hellacious character, Buck - I called him a Saban Sith Warrior elsewhere, read this, on the verge of Mac's return to Tuscaloosa last year for a game against 'Bama, and you'll understand why. Whether you like Saban or not, there's "the process" that's gonna beat it out of you, like it or not. Mac gets that, and now the Gators got Mac - thinking he'll have a successful run down there.

Now how 'bout y'all Nebraska fans, who might want ask about _*your *_new coach, Mike Riley? One of the last of "Bear's boys" still in the coaching ranks - uncle Hayden was the 'Bama basketball _*and*_ baseball coach in the 60s, which is what brought Mike to the South from Oregon (State of, not *Zer-O-gon *the university). He has his own identity far beyond Bear's boy - former NFL head coach (Chargers) being one of them, and when 'Bama was looking after unloading Sonnyboy Shula (Lord help us), he was not at all amenable to taking over in Tuscaloosa. But another good coach who I'm betting will have the 'Huskers near the top of the *B1G* in short order.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

According to published reports McElwain paid 2 Million out of his own pocket for the buy out Florida 3M plus guarantee to schedule a game with CSU


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Helluva coach, helluva worker, hellacious character, Buck - I called him a Saban Sith Warrior elsewhere, read this, on the verge of Mac's return to Tuscaloosa last year for a game against 'Bama, and you'll understand why. Whether you like Saban or not, there's "the process" that's gonna beat it out of you, like it or not. Mac gets that, and now the Gators got Mac - thinking he'll have a successful run down there.
> 
> Now how 'bout y'all Nebraska fans, who might want ask about _*your *_new coach, Mike Riley? One of the last of "Bear's boys" still in the coaching ranks - uncle Hayden was the 'Bama basketball _*and*_ baseball coach in the 60s, which is what brought Mike to the South from Oregon (State of, not *Zer-O-gon *the university). He has his own identity far beyond Bear's boy - former NFL head coach (Chargers) being one of them, and when 'Bama was looking after unloading Sonnyboy Shula (Lord help us), he was not at all amenable to taking over in Tuscaloosa. But another good coach who I'm betting will have the 'Huskers near the top of the *B1G* in short order.
> 
> MG


It's cute, Foley and UF want their very own Jimbo.


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> It's cute, Foley and UF want their very own Jimbo.


Trust me, we don't want another Jimbo. We just got Meyer's off field crap cleaned up.


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> Trust me, we don't want another Jimbo. We just got Meyer's off field crap cleaned up.


Haha thats hilarious.


----------



## roseberry

buck, 

he made tebow cry:sad:, gave alabama the schools first and only heisman winner:roll: and won a national championship beating texas after a perfect season with greg mcelroy as quarterback!

nice hire if you ask me.

jmc


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I was expecting more than Jim McIlwain. 

What is wrong with the bug eaters?? I thought they realized NU will never be a place to recruit well & throw the football around. Callahan 2.0.


----------



## crackerd

Buck Mann said:


> Trust me, we don't want another Jimbo. We just got Meyer's off field crap cleaned up.





Migillicutty said:


> Haha thats hilarious.


Do you mean "Haha that's Hernandezilarious," 'Cutty? - 'cause there's still lots of cleaning (in prison whites after sentencing) to do on that score.

Mac ain't nowhere near the offensive mind Jimbo is, but he'll know how to mind a program - and have it mind him, too...

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Will Muschamp talking to Auburn about the Def Coordinator position...that would be a really tough combo with Malzahn's offense


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Will Muschamp talking to Auburn about the Def Coordinator position...that would be a really tough combo with Malzahn's offense



I think everyone saw that coming as soon as they let Ellis Johnson go. I agree that would be a good hire for them.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Do you mean "Haha that's Hernandezilarious," 'Cutty? - 'cause there's still lots of cleaning (in prison whites after sentencing) to do on that score.
> 
> Mac ain't nowhere near the offensive mind Jimbo is, but he'll know how to mind a program - and have it mind him, too...
> 
> MG


Not many have Jimbo's offensive mind, and maybe none have his ability to evaluate talent. Won't matter much, even everybody's favorite crazy uncle Ron Zook could recruit in Florida. Jimbo has definitely replicated "the process" better than any of the Sabanites. 


_"Haha that's Hernandezilarious," 'Cutty?-_There is that as well as haha, Urban had 16 players on his 2008 2-deep that had been arrested. Along with HAHA this is the same program that just had to send a kid home on a bus for fighting with coaches when he wasn't in the starting line up. The same program that had a punk on the sidelines get nailed for a 15 yd penalty for taking a swipe at JW out of bounds that had previously stolen from a teamate and then got in a fight with the starting QB.


----------



## roseberry

gus malzahn is the greatest offensive mind in the history of football.........i will be suprised if they replace johnson..........malzahn is so good he doesn't need a defensive coordinator!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Yea the HS offense is pure genius. Boom


----------



## Wade Thurman

EdA said:


> Never underestimate the possibility that some GM will view him as the next great QB and pay heavily to move into position to draft him. One need look no further than 2012, 3 firsts and a second to move to #2 to draft RGIII, was he worth the price?


You are 100% correct Ed, there is a GM out there who will do it. Hell maybe Daniel Dumbass will do it again.. And NO RG3 was not worth it, I don't believe there is a player worth that much.


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> _"Haha that's Hernandezilarious," 'Cutty?-_There is that as well as haha, Urban had 16 players on his 2008 2-deep that had been arrested. Along with HAHA this is the same program that just had to send a kid home on a bus for fighting with coaches when he wasn't in the starting line up. The same program that had a punk on the sidelines get nailed for a 15 yd penalty for taking a swipe at JW out of bounds that had previously stolen from a teamate and then got in a fight with the starting QB.


Thanks for making my point. Muschamp sent the 1st guy home on the bus. That means the team played the game, flew home and still got back to Gainesville before he did. It was Muschamp that sent the other guy to the locker room, not the refs. After the game Muschamp said that if he was still coach he would dismiss him from the team. 
Everyone knows they would have still played if they were on your team.


----------



## Migillicutty

So keeping a guy around that steals from his teammates and fights his own QB is proving your point? Interesting

As for playing for my team, Ira Denson, Ukeme Eligwe, Jesus Wilson, Jarmon Fortson, and Greg Reid (all starters or projected starters, including the top return guy and one of the best corners in the country) all send their 

you don't have a clue regards.


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> you don't have a clue regards.


You should copyright that, since that is your patent reply to anyone that has anything negative so say about FSU. LOL. You definitely win homer of the year award!


----------



## Migillicutty

It's from living in Florida and dealing with gators most of my life.

Maybe you missed the part of my reply where I refuted your assertion with facts. If the shoe fits.


----------



## schaeffer

You got cut Cutty a little slack. He's just drank about five gallons of the Pretender State University kook-aid. We had a dude out here on the West Coast that they dubbed the longshoreman philosopher, Erik Hoffer. He simply called these people, "True Believers". Its kinda funny--once you drink the kook-aid, one will go through all kinds of mental gymnastics to deny the obvious fact, if not a rapist, JW is a prick. The Florida State Univeristy, local police and campus police will go a long distance to protect their golden boys. I'm kind of curious when Georgia Tech puts a whuppun on FSU this weekend, what the explanation will be. One thing I know, it will never be an admission that Pretender University is what it is---just a good college football team, not anything special. True Believers just never get it.


----------



## roseberry

oregon and arizona tonight. very exciting! as you guys all know, i consider myself a college football swammi. i had this funny feeling of green and yellow sweep over me last night as i was pondering the pac12 championship. i considered this feeling a sign that oregon would win.

then i went to the powder room for a rather loose movement of similar color. i lost that funny feeling. i am now confused. should i bet on the ducks or in the future steer clear of the local chinese lunch buffet i enjoyed yesterday? 

it's tough being a swammi! go ducks!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> oregon and arizona tonight. very exciting!


Thought Friday night lights was when high school football was played. Oh. Never mind.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> oregon and arizona tonight. very exciting! as you guys all know, i consider myself a college football swammi. i had this funny feeling of green and yellow sweep over me last night as i was pondering the pac12 championship. i considered this feeling a sign that oregon would win.


AZ has beaten OR the last 2 times they have played .


----------



## schaeffer

RoseHoneyBerry, I would bet on the Chinese food--the Ducks seem to have difficulty with Arizona. The funny thing is that Arizona isn't that great of team and could end up playing FSU in the final four. Christ, that would give Cuddy a chance to crow. I don't think I could deal with that scenario. It would be kinda of fun to see the Ducks play Alabama wouldn't it--then we could see if the self-proclaimed guru, Hawke is correct and Oregon is just a gimmick team.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> One thing I know, it will never be an admission that Pretender University is what it is---just a good college football team, not anything special.


Not sure where I have stated that FSU is great, but to think that any team that is undefeated and on a 28 game winning streak in this competitive era of college football isn't special just doesn't understand the game or how hard it is to win. One would think a fan of a school that has never accomplished going undefeated over the course of a season ONCE, much less doing it twice in a row, would grasp this concept better. No matter what happens with Tech and it is certainly a toss up, this team is the definition of special. 



schaeffer said:


> the Ducks seem to have difficulty with Arizona. The funny thing is that Arizona isn't that great of team


And here in your own words is why FSU is special. We all agree the Ducks are a better team and yet they lost to Arizona a team by your own estimation "isn't that great". Winning week in and week out is hard. 

Now, I think Oregon wins this time around because they are a better football team. It's hard to beat the same team that is better over and over again. 

Here is an interesting tidbit of information that doesn't quite fit the narrative. 

This school has beaten _

A 4 loss team by 10
A 5 loss team by 1
A 5 loss team by 14
A 4 loss team by 7 in OT

They have trailed in 8 of 12 games

They are 2-7-1 against the spread this season, with only Akron 2-8 being worse

Can you name the school? 

If you guessed FSU you'd be wrong. 

It is the "consistently much more dominant" Alabama_


----------



## schaeffer

Those stats in reference to Alabama are interesting. Funny how numbers get in the way of perceptions.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> Not sure where I have stated that FSU is great, but to think that any team that is undefeated and on a 28 game winning streak in this competitive era of college football isn't special just doesn't understand the game or how hard it is to win. One would think a fan of a school that has never accomplished going undefeated over the course of a season ONCE, much less doing it twice in a row, would grasp this concept better. No matter what happens with Tech and it is certainly a toss up, this team is the definition of special.
> 
> 
> 
> And here in your own words is why FSU is special. We all agree the Ducks are a better team and yet they lost to Arizona a team by your own estimation "isn't that great". Winning week in and week out is hard.
> 
> Now, I think Oregon wins this time around because they are a better football team. It's hard to beat the same team that is better over and over again.
> 
> Here is an interesting tidbit of information that doesn't quite fit the narrative.
> 
> This school has beaten _
> 
> A 4 loss team by 10
> A 5 loss team by 1
> A 5 loss team by 14
> A 4 loss team by 7 in OT
> 
> They have trailed in 8 of 12 games
> *
> They are 2-7-1 against the spread this season,* with only Akron 2-8 being worse
> 
> Can you name the school?
> 
> If you guessed FSU you'd be wrong.
> 
> It is the "consistently much more dominant" Alabama_



not sure where you get your stats from but Oregon is 8-4 ATS...five games have gone over, six games have finished under the total and one push

Alabama is 4-8 ATS, but in all fairness they are so heavily bet and are always the favorite


----------



## Migillicutty

Just took it off Twitter. Believe it's an espn guy that posted. The ATS is the least significant stat on that list.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> Just took it off Twitter. Believe it's an espn guy that posted. The ATS is the least significant stat on that list.


Then his stats are WRONG...I get mine from the Las Vegas Dissemination Service, the guys that set the odds here in town


----------



## Migillicutty

I looked it up, and you are correct. No need for the Las Vegas Dissemination Service, Google came to the rescue. The scores are correct though, are they not. Like I said I didn't pay much attention to the ATS stat. Not really that significant IMO for the point that was being made.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> I looked it up, and you are correct. No need for the Las Vegas Dissemination Service, Google came to the rescue. *The scores are correct though, are they not.* Like I said I didn't pay much attention to the ATS stat. Not really that significant IMO for the point that was being made.


I am looking and I dont see who they beat by ONE PT, You were the one that threw the stats out there to back up YOUR claim, now you say they are insignificant when they dont fit the narrative....I am not an Oregon homer but if you plan on talking a team/program down lets at least get the facts straight;-)


Closing Line Total Result ATS
Aug 30 South Dakota Coyotes -53.5 10 Won 62 - 13 Loss / Over 
Sep 6 Michigan State Spartans -13.5 57 Won 46 - 27 Win / Over 
Sep 13 Wyoming Cowboys -43.5 64 Won 48 - 14 Loss / Under 
Sep 20 @ Washington State Cougars -23.5 79 Won 38 - 31 Loss / Under 
Oct 2 Arizona Wildcats -21.5 82 Lost 24 - 31 Loss / Under 
Oct 11 @ UCLA Bruins -1.5 73 Won 42 - 30 Win / Under 
Oct 18 Washington Huskies -21 65 Won 45 - 20 Win / Push 
Oct 24 @ California Golden Bears -17.5 78 Won 59 - 41 Win / Over 
Nov 1 Stanford Cardinal -7.5 57 Won 45 - 16 Win / Over 
Nov 8 @ Utah Utes -10 61 Won 51 - 27 Win / Over 
Nov 22 Colorado Buffaloes -33 74 Won 44 - 10 Win / Under 
Nov 29 @ Oregon State Beavers -20.5 67 Won 47 - 19 Win / Under


----------



## Migillicutty

> _Can you name the school?
> 
> If you guessed FSU you'd be wrong.
> 
> It is the "consistently much more dominant" *Alabama*_


Those stats pertain to Bama, as I stated. I wasn't talking about Oregon.


----------



## schaeffer

In most cases, meeting or beating the point spread doesn't mean much. Unless you have a prick coach that likes to the run the score up in the misguided belief that it will help his team's ranking, a lot of garbage points are made by the losing team against second and third string players.


----------



## CLindsay

What if FSU loses to GT, OSU to Wisconsin, Baylor to Kansas State? Who takes number 4 then?


----------



## duk4me

Marshall but who cares.


----------



## mngundog

CLindsay said:


> What if FSU loses to GT, OSU to Wisconsin, Baylor to Kansas State? Who takes number 4 then?


Florida State.


----------



## roseberry

i think after today's games you may have a playoff containing oregon, tcu, baylor and wisconsin.

advertisers should be able to buy 60 second spots in all three games for 28 cents each!;-)


----------



## Wade Thurman

mngundog said:


> Florida State.


No chance of that happening. My guess is that it would be Sparty or maybe KState if they win big.


----------



## mngundog

Wade said:


> No chance of that happening. My guess is that it would be Sparty or maybe KState if they win big.


Sparty has *ZERO* wins against a ranked team and two losses, no way they should be even considered.


----------



## Wade Thurman

mngundog said:


> Sparty has *ZERO* wins against a ranked team and two losses, no way they should be even considered.


That's the way it would fall if all teams in the example lose this weekend. I'm just saying.


----------



## BonMallari

well Oregon and TCU have punched their ticket to the Final Four

and Bama's first drive looked like an offensive scrimmage against the scout team

if FSU wins tonight, the committee doesnt have to meet....there will be nothing that OSU or Baylor can do to change the Final Four


----------



## Wade Thurman

BonMallari said:


> well Oregon and TCU have punched their ticket to the Final Four
> 
> and Bama's first drive looked like an offensive scrimmage against the scout team
> 
> if FSU wins tonight, the committee doesnt have to meet....there will be nothing that OSU or Baylor can do to change the Final Four


Boy I don't know Bon. The Buckeye is putting a pretty good ass whoopin on the Badger. Plus they will be a conference champion.


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> well Oregon and TCU have punched their ticket to the Final Four
> 
> and Bama's first drive looked like an offensive scrimmage against the scout team
> 
> if FSU wins tonight, the committee doesnt have to meet....there will be nothing that OSU or Baylor can do to change the Final Four


----------



## crackerd

mngundog said:


>


You're right - for the *Big 12* with its _*10*_-team conference-championship-game-less conference.

To keep out tOSU would be nothing less than a travesty. The committee's gotta take the foxes (TCU and Baylor) out of the hen house










- "Good ol' Kansas and Iowa State, why, we don't need no conference championship game. We got strength of scheduling every conference team to make our case." Sorry, no - but come see us next year when the playoff's rejiggered for eight teams.

Unless Big Shame/Claim Bob Stoops of the OU S̶o̶o̶n̶e̶r̶s̶ Goners, the preseason No. 1 for many, chooses to make more ignominy out of molehills with his mouth...

MG


----------



## Gunners Up

crackerd said:


> You're right - for the *Big 12* with its _*10*_-team conference-championship-game-less conference.
> 
> To keep out tOSU would be nothing less than a travesty. The committee's gotta take the foxes (TCU and Baylor) out of the hen house
> 
> - "Good ol' Kansas and Iowa State, why, we don't need no conference championship game. We got strength of scheduling every conference team to make our case." Sorry, no - but come see us next year when the playoff's rejiggered for eight teams.
> 
> Unless Big Shame/Claim Bob Stoops of the OU S̶o̶o̶n̶e̶r̶s̶ Goners, the preseason No. 1 for many, chooses to make more ignominy out of molehills with his mouth...
> 
> MG


Crackered are you kidding me?!?!?!?! Ohio state beat up on a very average Wisconsin team that lost to a marginal LSU, the meanies of Northwestern, and barely beat Iowa. The rest of the cream puffs in the BIG 10 don't help the strength of schedule debate. The BIG 10 is mere shadow of it's former self. As much as it pains me to say, TCU & Baylor are two of the best teams this year and have proven they belong in the Kangaroo Court of the 4 team playoff. Baylor beat OU, Texas, OSU, TCU and a very good K-State team. Not having the Bears in the "Final Four" would be more of a travesty than not having the Antique Road Show of Football the BIG 10 Champions.


----------



## Tim Mc

Gunners Up said:


> Crackered are you kidding me?!?!?!?! Ohio state beat up on a very average Wisconsin team that lost to a marginal LSU, the meanies of Northwestern, and barely beat Iowa. The rest of the cream puffs in the BIG 10 don't help the strength of schedule debate. The BIG 10 is mere shadow of it's former self. As much as it pains me to say, TCU & Baylor are two of the best teams this year and have proven they belong in the Kangaroo Court of the 4 team playoff. Baylor beat OU, Texas, OSU, TCU and a very good K-State team. Not having the Bears in the "Final Four" would be more of a travesty than not having the Antique Road Show of Football the BIG 10 Champions.


Is that the same LSU that Bama need OT to beat?
The same Baylor that gave up 700 plus to Texas Tech?
If the Bucks don't make the final four so be it. They did lose to VT after all. 
Just don't spew that same bs about the Big Ten being slow and put OSU in that category. 
You're just parroting everyone else and it's getting old.
Put that in your pouch and launch it!!


----------



## Wade Thurman

Gunners Up said:


> Crackered are you kidding me?!?!?!?! Ohio state beat up on a very average Wisconsin team that lost to a marginal LSU, the meanies of Northwestern, and barely beat Iowa. The rest of the cream puffs in the BIG 10 don't help the strength of schedule debate. The BIG 10 is mere shadow of it's former self. As much as it pains me to say, TCU & Baylor are two of the best teams this year and have proven they belong in the Kangaroo Court of the 4 team playoff. Baylor beat OU, Texas, OSU, TCU and a very good K-State team. Not having the Bears in the "Final Four" would be more of a travesty than not having the Antique Road Show of Football the BIG 10 Champions.


Your argument is a pretty poor one.

1) Wisconsin is not an average team

2)Why would you say the Big 10 is a shadow of it's former self? Because Michigan isn't where it use to be? I would say the Big 10 is a stronger conference today than back in the day when it was either OSU or Michigan that went to the Rose Bowl.

3)"Baylor beat OU, Texas, OSU, TCU and a very good K-State team" I'm a SOONER, Baylor beating OU this year is worst than what you say about the Buckeye beating an average Wisconsin team. Beating Texas you say? WHO CARES!!! The Same goes for beating the Cowboys. Beating TCU at home by 3 is laughable as an argument. That's basically a pickem. KState is no better than Wisconsin, a bit above average. 

4)What the Buckeye did to Wisconsin yesterday with their 3rd string QB is pretty impressive.

With all that being said, if TCU was in your top 4 last week then they have to be there this week. If not, then using similar logic, one has to look at FSU the same way as TCU. Just because you were there last week and you haven't lost yet I guess the committee is using a "what have you done for me lately" approach. FSU continues to win but they aren't winning games very pretty.


----------



## BonMallari

TCU got screwed, no lube no kiss, just flat out violated


----------



## Migillicutty

They wouldn't have made it anyway. Baylor jumped them. Committee got it right. Don't necessarily agree with the seedlings but they got the right four teams.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> TCU got screwed, no lube no kiss, just flat out violated


No, they were their own anatomical undoing/screwing when they let Baylor come back from what, 23 down in the 4th quarter. The Horned Frogs weren't very "princely" in helping Holgorsen save his job, though - luckily along came Baylor to "Bear" that gift... 

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> TCU got screwed, no lube no kiss, just flat out violated


I agree. Happy the Bucks made it but really feel bad for the TCU team. All they did was win 55-3. They need to make it an 8 team playoff to avoid this scenario.


----------



## BonMallari

Let me explain my disgust with the rankings....I have no problem with the Final seedings

What I do have a problem with is the credibility and lack of transparency from to this week last week.

If TCU was in the 4th spot last week then its conceivable that they were vulnerable and on the bubble, but when you have them in the 3rd spot and they win and get dropped 3 spots, I question the validity of last weeks rankings or the validity of this weeks rankings..

I predicted a few weeks ago(earlier in this thread) that it would be tough for the committee to leave out a conference champion Ohio State out of the playoff and many scoffed that a conference championship meant little...Well the committee showed the NCAA still covets their conference champs...but the process shows me that all the other bowl games have now become insignificant

Kudos to Gary Patterson from TCU for taking the high road and not getting embroiled in the controversy when asked about being left out of the playoff...the Big 12 will pay mightily for not adding additional members and not having a championship game, it cost them millions


----------



## EdA

Looks like the college football boys still haven't gotten it right they just added one more layer of supposition by adding 2 teams to that mess they had before. If they want it to be a playoff there should be at least 8 but maybe even better 16 teams.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Let me explain my disgust with the rankings....I have no problem with the Final seedings
> 
> What I do have a problem with is the credibility and lack of transparency from to this week last week.
> 
> If TCU was in the 4th spot last week then its conceivable that they were vulnerable and on the bubble, but when you have them in the 3rd spot and they win and get dropped 3 spots, I question the validity of last weeks rankings or the validity of this weeks rankings..
> 
> I predicted a few weeks ago(earlier in this thread) that it would be tough for the committee to leave out a conference champion Ohio State out of the playoff and many scoffed that a conference championship meant little...Well the committee showed the NCAA still covets their conference champs...but the process shows me that all the other bowl games have now become insignificant
> 
> Kudos to Gary Patterson from TCU for taking the high road and not getting embroiled in the controversy when asked about being left out of the playoff...the Big 12 will pay mightily for not adding additional members and not having a championship game, it cost them millions


I remember well the sharing of a National Championship UW-BYU in 1991 - regardless of what you might think TCU just 
graduated lately from Boise State status & do not have the chops to say otherwise - While there will always be the our team 
should have gotten in, I think an 8 team playoff would solve just about all issues - But regardless of the less than stellar lead 
up to this day I think the committee has the correct 4 teams in this playoff - 

Opening weekend predictions anyone - OSU beats AL , OR beats FSU -


----------



## coachmo

Some of you constantly bring up the quality or lack thereof in a team's opponents so shouldn't this be taken into account in TCU's win over a very bad Iowa State team? I mean they scored 55 but that was like beating a high school team!


----------



## EdA

After Ohio State annihilated Wisconsin in the conference championship game with their 3rd string QB there was no possibility they would be left out of the playoff even though both TCU and Baylor were deserving participants and by doing so the committee relieved themselves of that pesky head to head issue between TCU and Baylor.


----------



## Migillicutty

You just have to almost feel sorry for FSU. How will they ever compete with Oregon? And if they get lucky for the 30th straight time surely either Bama or OSU will blow them off the field. FSU is doomed.


----------



## crackerd

Wouldn't count on it being tOSU unless they get a second- or third-string head coach into the breach between now and Jan. 5, 'Cutty - my intel is Urban's already taking his temperature (orally;-)) every hour, anticipating coming down with another case of the chronic Sabanitis that afflicts him so terribly.










MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Yes Urban is dangerously close to having a second epiphany of the importance of health and family. Not only Saban but the possibility of Jimbo in back to back games surely has the priorities reshuffling.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, facetious, tongue 'n check? The humor is in the irony---except the statement about FSU playing OSU or Alabama--you got exactly right.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Are you kidding me?? LSU/ND in The Music City Bowl in Nashville on Dec 30?? Epic failure by The SEC to put the teams in the correct bowl.


----------



## JamesTannery

I'm thinking a six team playoff would be best with the 3 through 6 seed playing each other with a bye week for numbers 1 and 2.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you kidding me?? LSU/ND in The Music City Bowl in Nashville on Dec 30?? Epic failure by The SEC to put the teams in the correct bowl.


Wow, LSU was invited to the Music City Bowl? Will that go on Les's resume when he applies for the Michigan job?


----------



## JamesTannery

That seems to be the only way to get attempt to make all 5 "power conferences" somewhat happy, especially if the conf champions are of utmost importance.


----------



## bassfan

I told my friends 3 weeks ago that the pundits wouldnt be happy unless ohio st got a spot and low and behold. I agree with Bon third to six is bs. Ohio will get spanked like the last 2 times they backed into the championship. I dont have anything against ohio but the pundits want the big 10 to be what they once were but they are not, they just ruined my favorite sport with this purely political pic give me the computer were strength of schedule matters not strength of opinion


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Wow, LSU was invited to the Music City Bowl? Will that go on Les's resume when he applies for the Michigan job?


He doesn't have to apply. The job would be his if he wanted it. He'd be a fool to leave with the talent coming back for the next 2 years. The BR is his home. His family loves it here. He's 61. I don't see him coaching for more than 6 years.


----------



## mattm337

For purposes of clarification, OSU strength of schedule: 45
Baylor: 59
TCU: 53

Might want to use other computer metrics than SOS to make the point about OSU (and the case against them probably could be made well)

http://espn.go.com/college-football/playoffPicture


----------



## bassfan

You are correct Matt they have a better strength of schedule (8 points) I still think droping from 3 to 6 is bs they handled their business and could have scored more but took a knee. I played in college (at one of the sec teams)and love the game but this has a real smell to it. Plus I would like to see the tide play baylor or tcu because of the down field threats I think it would be tougher for bama (run defense is tough and pass d not so much) ROLL TIDE


----------



## mattm337

I grew up in Columbus in the interest of full disclosure but have no extra special interest in OSU other than it being a hometown team of sorts. I really think the whole process was a way of drilling the Big 12 for not having a conference championship game. Take that for what you will, but it appears the "committee" likes seeing what a team does under the pressure of that environment. In all honesty, if TCU had played Baylor in their regular season game last night, instead of earlier, I bet they or Baylor would have ended up 4th even with a 61-58 repeat. Playing the Cyclones last just destroyed TCU, regardless of score, given who everyone else was playing.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, facetious, tongue 'n check? The humor is in the irony---except the statement about FSU playing OSU or Alabama--you got exactly right.



You are right Schaeffer, you and the rest of the Oregon faithful might as well go ahead and book your flights to Dallas. You'll get a jump on everyone. There is just no possible way that FSU could possibly be lucky enough to pull off a 30th straight win against the mighty Oregon Ducks. We all know how experienced Oregon is in games like this. We all know that Oregons undersized line will have no problem shutting down FSUs Dline and give Mariota all day to throw and even if they don't, well it is Marcus Mariota he will just run for days. We also know that the Oregon Defense is just going to manhandle FSUs Oline. Winston will be running for his life, Cook will get crushed in the backfield. Not sure why FSU is making the trip. I guess they have to to collect the check for the ACC. Like I said FSU is doomed. I'm sure Helfrich will only spend a few days prepping for FSU and will go ahead and start game planning Bamer.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Looks like the college football boys still haven't gotten it right they just added one more layer of supposition by adding 2 teams to that mess they had before. If they want it to be a playoff there should be at least 8 but maybe even better 16 teams.


I'm with you there Ed. With only four teams going to the playoff, no matter who they choose, some worth contenders were going to be left out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You're going to have these issues no matter how big you go with the playoffs. Look @ College Basketball.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're going to have these issues no matter how big you go with the playoffs. Look @ College Basketball.


To deal with 128 teams in FB it takes 7 weeks - in BB it takes a little over 3 - but everyone who is bowl eligible should be able to participate!
In BB NJIT can take down mighty UNC, not so much in FB.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin ye olde dropkicker, NJIT beat Meesheegan in hoops, not not UNC (and neither of them is particularly "mighty" this year).

For "everyone who is bowl eligible" to compete in a D1 football playoff would take it into March - and hey, whaddya got? Why, March Madness Sport Deux!

Sixteen is the right number of participants - shave a regular season game from everybody's schedule, shave the FCS creampuffs and have the Power Five schools play nine conference games, and you got a template for success.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you kidding me?? LSU/ND in The Music City Bowl in Nashville on Dec 30?? Epic failure by The SEC to put the teams in the correct bowl.


Serious question, do you think either ND or LSU even deserved a bowl game? Obviously in this day and age teams of that stature get a bowl game with barely a .500 record, but I wouldn't want one for my team unless they had a really good year. I haven't even checked, did USC get a bowl with their terrible year? Bottom line there are about 40 too many bowl games, the current system devalues what a bowl game should be. BTW, which bowl did you want LSU to play in.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Serious question, do you think either ND or LSU even deserved a bowl game? Obviously in this day and age teams of that stature get a bowl game with barely a .500 record, but I wouldn't want one for my team unless they had a really good year. I haven't even checked, did USC get a bowl with their terrible year? Bottom line there are about 40 too many bowl games, the current system devalues what a bowl game should be. BTW, which bowl did you want LSU to play in.


Texas got a bowl game at 6-6...They dont deserve one, but money talks and they wont pass on the revenue...They might get flattened by a HUGE Arkansas frontline that is bigger than a few NFL teams...

speaking of money I see that there is a Duck Commander Bowl game, cant wait to see the commercials for that one


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin ye olde dropkicker, NJIT beat Meesheegan in hoops, not not UNC (and neither of them is particularly "mighty" this year).
> 
> For "everyone who is bowl eligible" to compete in a D1 football playoff would take it into March - and hey, whaddya got? Why, March Madness Sport Deux!
> 
> Sixteen is the right number of participants - shave a regular season game from everybody's schedule, shave the FCS creampuffs and have the Power Five schools play nine conference games, and you got a template for success.
> 
> MG


When I was in HS the local college (Dakota Wesleyan) FB got off a 63 yarder if my memory serves me 

16 is probably a good number - no one would be left out that deserved to be there - but it's still about 
the money & I can't see anyone giving up a game -


----------



## Migillicutty

6 wins makes a team bowl eligible. Any team that gets invited will take it. It's not just about the revenue. Some of these teams could lose money in the small crappy bowls. They have to take a certain amount of tickets and pay for travel etc. it is about the practices. The coaches want those extra days of practice which they are not allowed per NCAA rules if they are not in a bowl.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> 6 wins makes a team bowl eligible. Any team that gets invited will take it. It's not just about the revenue. Some of these teams could lose money in the small crappy bowls. They have to take a certain amount of tickets and pay for travel etc. it is about the practices. The coaches want those extra days of practice which they are not allowed per NCAA rules if they are not in a bowl.


First, congrats on the undefeated season, doesn't matter how close the games were, you guys beat everybody you played. Regarding the bowl game and extra practices, I can see why a coach would want to extend the season any way they can, I just don't believe a six win team is bowl worthy regardless of the rule.


----------



## Migillicutty

I hear ya John. I think the threshold is low as well for bowl eligibility.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> First, congrats on the undefeated season, doesn't matter how close the games were, you guys beat everybody you played. Regarding the bowl game and extra practices, I can see why a coach would want to extend the season any way they can*, I just don't believe a six win team is bowl worthy regardless of the rule*.


I agree 100%...a bowl game used to mean something, but the bowl season is way too long and way too many insignificant bowls and teams...Six wins doesnt even keep many coaches employed, teams should not be rewarded for mediocrity


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Serious question, do you think either ND or LSU even deserved a bowl game? Obviously in this day and age teams of that stature get a bowl game with barely a .500 record, but I wouldn't want one for my team unless they had a really good year. I haven't even checked, did USC get a bowl with their terrible year? Bottom line there are about 40 too many bowl games, the current system devalues what a bowl game should be. BTW, which bowl did you want LSU to play in.


Absolutely they deserve bowl games. I'm not fond of the 6-6 teams being bowl eligible, but it is what it is. 

LSU should have went to The Taxslayer Bowl. They have UT as The SEC team in that slot. Complete slap in the face.


----------



## John Robinson

What's the Taxslayer Bowl?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Use to be called The Gator Bowl.


----------



## crackerd

C'mon, Jacob, can't you get the Poulan Weedeater Bowl reestablished over there in Shreveport as the
Poulan Grass Muncher & Mulcher Bowl® with Le Smiles and the 'Who as annual host and host _*team*_?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nah. I've watched enough of those games. I remember when that was exciting. It's all about standards mans expectations.


----------



## roseberry

4 teams is plenty. tcu and baylor are just fortunate they have something to whine about. 

if this were last year florida state would be playing alabama and the ducks and bucks would be squalling their eyes out. the college football playoff starts at the end of august. keep it that way!


----------



## Denver

I personally like all the bowl games. I don't want football to end, and could care less if two 6-6 teams are playing. It sure as hell beats the alternative!


----------



## BonMallari

I will wait for the Lingerie Bowl...must see TV


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> 4 teams is plenty. tcu and baylor are just fortunate they have something to whine about.
> 
> if this were last year florida state would be playing alabama and the ducks and bucks would be squalling their eyes out. the college football playoff starts at the end of august. keep it that way!


I say all or nothing. If we aren't going to have a meaningful end of the season playoff system, then just eliminate the pretend #1-4 and go back to when we all argued about how we got robbed by the coaches and AP poll when they picked the National Champion. That was still fun and it was what it was.


----------



## schaeffer

John, I'm with you. Both the BCS and the current 4 team play-off puts all the emphasis on just a couple of teams---really one team. A team, say Mississippi State or TCU, can have fantastic seasons, but their accomplishments seem diminished. Actually, it seems that a team that loses during the season and is out of the final four, has really dropped the ball, in spite of the fact that they are really damn good teams. A lot of teams from 5th through 20th have had seasons to be proud of. It seems that us Americans have to have a numero uno, the best, a champion.

Cutty, congratulations on FSU having an undefeated season--a substantial accomplishment after a National Championship the prior year. I like to talk smack about the Duck's opponents, including Florida State, but the truth of the matter is that I think FSU is one heck of an opponent. Lets hope that it is a good game. (Actually, thats not true. I want Oregon to blow Florida State out. I don't want it close, with me pacing around--nervous, knocking back beers) I think that it will be interesting to see how West Coast ball measures up against Southeast ball. I have spent my share of time knocking how the pundits overrate some of these southern and eastern teams. I think with some of the great match-ups in these bowl games that we are going to be able to get a clearer picture of what conferences are really the dominant ones.


----------



## Franco

schaeffer said:


> John, I'm with you. Both the BCS and the current 4 team play-off puts all the emphasis on just a couple of teams---really one team. A team, say Mississippi State or TCU, can have fantastic seasons, but their accomplishments seem diminished. Actually, it seems that a team that loses during the season and is out of the final four, has really dropped the ball, in spite of the fact that they are really damn good teams. A lot of teams from 5th through 20th have had seasons to be proud of. It seems that us Americans have to have a numero uno, the best, a champion.
> 
> Cutty, congratulations on FSU having an undefeated season--a substantial accomplishment after a National Championship the prior year. I like to talk smack about the Duck's opponents, including Florida State, but the truth of the matter is that I think FSU is one heck of an opponent. Lets hope that it is a good game. (Actually, thats not true. I want Oregon to blow Florida State out. I don't want it close, with me pacing around--nervous, knocking back beers) I think that it will be interesting to see how West Coast ball measures up against Southeast ball. I have spent my share of time knocking how the pundits overrate some of these southern and eastern teams. I think with some of the great match-ups in these bowl games that we are going to be able to get a clearer picture of what conferences are really the dominant ones.


Auburn and LSU come to mind.;-)


----------



## schaeffer

Hoping that is history, Franco. And 21 to 18 in the National Championship and a bad fumble at the end for Oregon--I don't call that a resounding victory for Auburn or the SEC.


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> Hoping that is history, Franco. And 21 to 18 in the National Championship and a bad fumble at the end for Oregon--I don't call that a resounding victory for Auburn or the SEC.


No, SEC-ffer, you'r right. But if Aw-brun had lost to *Zer-O-Gon,* rumour was they would've been thrown out of the SEC. Darn it.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Bucks vs. The Tide!!!
This is what we've been waiting for and I can't wait for New Years day.
The one team OSU could beat to show they belong at the top again is Alabama. Nobody can dispute that.
TO BE THE BEST, YOU HAVE TO BEAT THE BEST.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Bucks vs. The Tide!!!
> This is what we've been waiting for and I can't wait for New Years day.
> The one team OSU could beat to show they belong at the top again is Alabama. Nobody can dispute that.
> TO BE THE BEST, YOU HAVE TO BEAT THE BEST.


I'd say all the pressure is on Ohio State and Oregon, both teams have played and lost against tough SEC competition in the past. After all the talk this season they need to back it up with a win. Also Notre Dame didn't help the cause a couple years ago when they just folded against Alabama.


----------



## Tim Mc

I agree to a point John. There isn't a team whose fans don't talk up their team . OSU got beat badly by LSU and Fla several years ago in the NCS. Most realistic fans will tell you we had no business being there against LSU, but every other team that had a chance that year folded like a house of cards. Whatever, that was then and this is now. 
We did beat Arkansas a few years back and also Oregon in the Rose Bowl.
Alabama is the best year in and year out , and if the Bucks want some respect this is our chance.
I think FSU pounds Oregon in the Rose Bowl, although I'll be rooting for the Ducks.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim haven't you seen. FSU has no chance against the mighty ducks. 

_"Oregon will beat Florida State easily if it plays well. The Ducks will beat FSU narrowly if it just plays OK. "

_http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...f/2014/12/canzano_rose_bowl_matchup_coul.html


----------



## roseberry

in saturday's acc championship game jameis winston showed me something. for almost an entire season jameis winston showed that if he needed only to play poorly(by the standard he set last season) to win, he could do it. saturday he showed that if he needed to play flawlessly to win, he could still do that too.

the running back has been instrumental in fsu's come from behind wins in the season's second half too. the tight end freaks me out, he is almost like another jason whitten at tennessee.

after saturday i do not think jameis winston will lose a college game. it is somewhat painful for me to put in print.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> after saturday i do not think jameis winston will lose a college game. it is somewhat painful for me to put in print.


Did you come to this conclusion following FSU's total domination of Georgia Tech? They did not even cover the spread, do you think there was some gambling hanky panky going on or are they just 2 points better than GT?


----------



## roseberry

doc,
i think they may well prove they are two points better than anyone they play. i am astonished by their inability to lose!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> doc,
> i think they may well prove they are two points better than anyone they play. i am astonished by their inability to lose!


That seems to be their mo, play just good enough to win. They seem to be able to step it up just enough to beat whoever they are playing that day. That led a lot of us to believe that if they were having trouble beating lesser teams they weren't that good. Now I don't know what to believe.


----------



## roseberry

john,

i predicted in my own swammi mind that georgia tech's offense would shi# stomp fsu's defense and that tech would win........they did......but they didn't.


----------



## schaeffer

There seems to be two explanations for FSU's small margins of victory:

1. RoseHoneyBerry's that they just play hard enough to win. That somehow they have such awesome power that they can play "cat & mouse" with any team they play. These believers don't bother to compare the facts, for example USC's performance against Notre Dame and FSU's play against the same team

2. The other explanation that seems to be ignored by many is that they are a so-so team that barely manage to best mediocre teams.


----------



## Migillicutty

There are some other factors that might need to be taken into account. 

One being that the running game sucked behind a line with a fresh at center and a back that doesn't have great feel. Move an NFL tackle to center and give the bulk of the carries to a freshman phenom that finally learned enough of an extremely complex offense to be trusted really helped FSU from an offensive standpoint. 

That many of the slow starts were due to Jameis pressing. Feeling like he had to do too much and overthinking. When they got down he reverted to being who he is. 

Factor in 7 teams they played had extra time to prepare which allowed them to "break tendency" from an offensive perspective and stressed a young defense enabling them to jump out to a lead. 

Then factor that they have a bigger target on their back than any team in football right now and they couldn't possibly get as "up" for the game as their opponents would. 

But don't worry schaeffer. Oregon has nothing to worry about. They have played lots of teams with FSUs combo of speed and power and seen many opponents with 8-10 NFL draft picks on their roster. I expect a drubbing.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> i predicted in my own swammi mind that georgia tech's offense would shi# stomp fsu's defense and that tech would win........they did......but they didn't.


The last TD by GT was garbage. FSU in prevent aided by a penalty. Other than that GT had one good drive that resulted in points in the second half. Once FSUs defense settled in they played well and got stops which is typical facing that type of O. Factor in the best DL on the team went down on the first series for the whole game and the freshman LB who started for an injured T SMith went out in the first quarter forcing smith back in on numb knee, and losing a starting corner factored in to the first half points for tech. Fortunately all those guys will be back for the playoff. The defense is def young and been plagued by injury.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> There seems to be two explanations for FSU's small margins of victory:
> 
> 1. RoseHoneyBerry's that they just play hard enough to win. That somehow they have such awesome power that they can play "cat & mouse" with any team they play. These believers don't bother to compare the facts, for example USC's performance against Notre Dame and FSU's play against the same team
> 
> 2. The other explanation that seems to be ignored by many is that they are a so-so team that barely manage to best mediocre teams.


Schaffer, I'm rooting for Oregon as the only west coast team, but I can't pretend to know how they will do against FSU, and won't until they actually play.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Schaffer, I'm rooting for Oregon as the only west coast team, but I can't pretend to know how they will do against FSU, and won't until they actually play.


Hell John why would you even wonder, gillicutty has outlined it for you, why even play the games. FSU 2014 National Champions


----------



## BonMallari

the coaching carousel continues: Wisconsin's Gary Andersen to become Oregon State's HC.looks like Barry Alvarez may have to come out of the AD office and coach the Badgers in the bowl game again...


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> The last TD by GT was garbage. FSU in prevent aided by a penalty. Other than that GT had one good drive that resulted in points in the second half. Once FSUs defense settled in they played well and got stops which is typical facing that type of O. Factor in the best DL on the team went down on the first series for the whole game and the freshman LB who started for an injured T SMith went out in the first quarter forcing smith back in on numb knee, and losing a starting corner factored in to the first half points for tech. Fortunately all those guys will be back for the playoff. The defense is def young and been plagued by injury.


i think this is a nicer way of saying georgia tech's offense **** stomped florida states defense!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

They sure did for those first three drives. Then the boys buckled up. Had to crash the ends and stress the backers and corners to man up.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Hell John why would you even wonder, gillicutty has outlined it for you, why even play the games. FSU 2014 National Champions


How did you derive that from my comments? I have been adamant Oregon will win by a large margin.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> How did you derive that from my comments? I have been adamant Oregon will win by a large margin.


Sarcastically, but like I said, who knows which team is better. we'll find out New Years day...


----------



## Migillicutty

I agree John. I think it will be a good contest. Depends on who plays well. Either team could win.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> Hell John why would you even wonder, gillicutty has outlined it for you, why even play the games. FSU 2014 National Champions


They sure better be, at least in getting _*into*_ the NC game - 'cause against *Zer-O-gon*, they're playing to uphold college football's honor of God, country, criminality and crab legs against a fool's gold football team (or whatever metallic surface they're wearing in the game to call attention to themselves).

The other semi, 'Bama v. tOSU, is played simply as a formality to demonstrate the efficacy of Obamacare - that there's a safety net for everyone's well-being, regardless of class, gender or astronomical coaching salary - in this case Urban Meyer.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No talk about Gary Andersen leaving Wisky to go to Oregon St.?? 

Wishagain reaches out to gauge interest of Slingblade in their job opening.


----------



## mngundog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No talk about Gary Andersen leaving Wisky to go to Oregon St.??
> 
> Wishagain reaches out to gauge interest of Slingblade in their job opening.


Bon, mentioned it a few posts up.


----------



## mjh345

roseberry said:


> doc,
> i think they may well prove they are two points better than anyone they play. i am astonished by their inability to lose!


That has impressed the hell out of me also
May not be pretty but it sure is effective


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rumor has Bud Foster going to TAMU as new DC.
Muschamp probably going to Auburn or SC.

I'm guessing Kirby Smart will be asking for a raise.


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
let me start by saying kirby smart is a pretty fair defensive coordinator. but it would be nice to see smart and saban figure out how to stop a hurry up/up tempo/zone read(or the numerous other gimmicky offenses that sissies run) before asking for a raise!

it is nice that the boogs feel they need two head coaches to cope with their inf complex.;-) mussie added to a couple of juco/transfer/criminals and they might just get back in the game. hey has anyone heard from tyler?


----------



## mngundog

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> let me start by saying kirby smart is a pretty fair defensive coordinator. but it would be nice to see smart and saban figure out how to stop a hurry up/up tempo/zone read(or the numerous other gimmicky offenses that sissies run) before asking for a raise!
> 
> it is nice that the boogs feel they need two head coaches to cope with their inf complex.;-) mussie added to a couple of juco/transfer/criminals and they might just get back in the game. hey has anyone heard from tyler?


Most teams have figured out the hurry up offense, it always involve a kid rolling around on the ground holding his stomach, leg, or arm like he going to die, taking a play off then forgetting what limb he pretended to injury. Drama 101 should be a mandatory class for all freshman football players, their acting is pretty poor.


----------



## DoubleHaul

mngundog said:


> Most teams have figured out the hurry up offense, it always involve a kid rolling around on the ground holding his stomach, leg, or arm like he going to die, taking a play off then forgetting what limb he pretended to injury. Drama 101 should be a mandatory class for all freshman football players, their acting is pretty poor.


Or, in Saban's case, get it outlawed


----------



## crackerd

mngundog said:


> Most teams have figured out the hurry up offense, it always involve a kid rolling around on the ground holding his stomach, leg, or arm like he going to die, taking a play off then forgetting what limb he pretended to injury. Drama 101 should be a mandatory class for all freshman football players, their acting is pretty poor.





DoubleHaul said:


> Or, in Saban's case, get it outlawed


Hah, in Saban's case, the HUNH offense has as the Borg say been assimilated - and resistance is futile.

MG


----------



## Buck Mann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3hzoq0Gteuo


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> wayne,
> let me start by saying kirby smart is a pretty fair defensive coordinator. but it would be nice to see smart and saban figure out how to stop a hurry up/up tempo/zone read(or the numerous other gimmicky offenses that sissies run) before asking for a raise!


Saban and Smart are a win away from playing for their 4th NC in 6 years, so I would say they pretty well have it figured out. Or if they don't, I'm happy with it anyway.

All the rules favor the offense, so go with it. 55-44 is a win just like 13-10, even if it doesn't seem like it sometimes. As long as offenses are allowed to stress defenses with the run/pass conflict and having OL downfield, and DBs can't hit receivers out of fear of getting ejected, I'm afraid 55-44 with 1000 yards of offense may be the new normal. I don't like it, but it is what it is. It's a lot easier for the causal fan to understand scoring and yards than it is to understand how hard it is to get a jam at the LOS on Amari Cooper and then try to keep him cut off as he makes a double move.


----------



## EdA

A special gift for your favorite Ducks fan


----------



## Wade Thurman

eda said:


> View attachment 20978
> 
> a special gift for your favorite ducks fan


nice......


----------



## schaeffer

Eda, nice and Im hoping it is by a substantial margin--finally put to rest this argument that Pretender State University is the real deal. Cutty tells me that will happen and I believe him.


----------



## Migillicutty

Oregon would be wise not to get too uppity until they have actually accomplished something. I can see why it is tempting though as FSU is obviously a pretender this year, a bigger more athletic pretender than any team Oregon has faced, but they shouldn't be worried.


----------



## mngundog

schaeffer said:


> Eda, nice and Im hoping it is by a substantial margin--finally put to rest this argument that Pretender State University is the real deal. Cutty tells me that will happen and I believe him.


Is Pretender State the one with National Championships, or the one without?


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> Will Muschamp talking to Auburn about the Def Coordinator position...that would be a really tough combo with Malzahn's offense


Done deal, 3yrs around $1.7 million annually.


----------



## Migillicutty

First I think that is a good hire for them. Im very surprised will wanted to coach at a place that runs an offense like that but I guess he has 1.6 mm reasons to do it. That is just absurd money for a coordinator. These programs with the TV money, the boosters desire to win and the pressure to stay at the top due to the TV and bowl playoff money are paying out ridiculous $$ to coaches. Face value on a championship game ticket between 5 & 600. It won't be long until the outcry to pay players is overwhelming. We will have semi pro college ball and the game will be ruined.


----------



## crackerd

You mean a good _*re*_hire for the 'Barners, 'Cutty - remember, he's been there before as DC. And with not too staunch a defensive presence, if I recall correctly, before going out to tea sippers' town as HC-in-waiting to Mack Brown (and lest we forget as Cheeze Whiz's successor as DC there, too). Ain't done much to establish any impenetrable brick walls at any of his stops, as best I can determine - not in his time with Saban at Dolphins, not at West Georgia (Aw-bren), not at Tejas, not even at Gainesville, myth to the contrary. In other words, money well spent on the football program as always by the Lee County cow-sa nostra.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Oregon would be wise not to get too uppity until they have actually accomplished something. I can see why it is tempting though as FSU is obviously a pretender this year, a bigger more athletic pretender than any team Oregon has faced, but they shouldn't be worried.


Really? Seriously? I guess you missed that little award ceremony today. 

/paul


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm not sure what you're contesting. Has Oregon won something? Did they give out the national championship trophy already? 

Oh do you mean the Heisman ceremony? If that is what you are referring to. Congrats on your first. We have a few of them and one of the guys that won it happens to still be playing. Has Oregon played a heisman winning QB this year? Here's a little free nugget about football, the QB doesn't block and play defense. 

Are you contesting hat FSU is not bigger and more athletic than any team oregon has faced? If so I emplore you to look at the depth charts and reconsider your position. You may also want to take a peek at the projected draft boards.

I have made no predictions of FSU winning, just find it curious that Oregon fan is so confident.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> I'm not sure what you're contesting. Has Oregon won something? Did they give out the national championship trophy already?
> 
> Oh do you mean the Heisman ceremony? If that is what you are referring to. Congrats on your first. We have a few of them and one of the guys that won it happens to still be playing. Has Oregon played a heisman winning QB this year? Here's a little free nugget about football, the QB doesn't block and play defense.
> 
> Are you contesting hat FSU is not bigger and more athletic than any team oregon has faced? If so I emplore you to look at the depth charts and reconsider your position. You may also want to take a peek at the projected draft boards.
> 
> I have made no predictions of FSU winning, just find it curious that Oregon fan is so confident.


He's a duck fan - they had little to cheer about until Phil unloaded a whole wad of cash to use the school as an 
advertising gimmick. But they did have a good track team & still do . 



Rich Brooks regards !


----------



## Migillicutty

It reminds me of this.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, you ask, "Has Oregon won anything?" Well.....yes, they have: The Pac 12 championship. It seems that many on this site believe that if you haven't won a National Championship, then.... then what?---That it must follow that Oregon can't win this year? 

Listen, Oregon has a hard row to hoe to win the National Championship this year and actually, I doubt that they will. In fact the bookies give them better odds to win than I believe. In spite of my calling FSU, Pretender State University, it doesn't mean that I believe that FSU can't beat Oregon. We all know that many lesser teams often win on a given day. And maybe, just maybe, FSU will win not as a fluke, but simply because they are a better team. In trying to figure that out, the only comparison that I see is how a PAC 12 team (USC) did against a common opponent: Specifically, Notre Dame. Now, I do recognize that that this is a far from perfect measure and understand that if one takes this kind of comparison to the extreme one could end up with a Reductio ad Absudum and one could find some weird thread where the end result would be, for example, that New Mexico would beat Alabama. 

That being said, my complaint with FSU this year has been two fold: 1) I believe Winston is a jackass protected by the University (I think we can compare the character of Mariota and Winston all day), 2) I believe that FSU has played lesser talent and barely managed victories. I know many respond by saying that winning is all that matters, but I just don't buy into that argument. IMHO, I think both TCU and Baylor deserve to be in the playoff ahead of FSU. Last year was last year.


----------



## schaeffer

As an aside, to Cutty and others who think my comments are over the top: I apologize. I like talking a little smack. I think it is fun. The truth of the matter is on January 1st, I'll be at my beach place with ten buddies eating Dungeness Crab, Smoked Salmon and oysters. Drinking beer a lot beer too. I can hardly wait for the games and there are some great ones that day. If I'm still standing by the end of FSU-Oregon game, if Oregon loses, I will not rend my flesh, put on a hair shirt or do anything else other than probably snore so loud that I'll run everyone out of my shack Depending on my state, I may stumble to my computer and "hunt and peck" a congratulations to Cutty.

The other thing that day is that should have my new lab pup. I'm not a field trialer---I'm a hunter. I have had several labs over the years, but my last lab was something special---no, he was more than special. An incredible, incredible dog. A hunting machine, a monster, but the nicest buddy I've ever seen. Two years ago I lost him on a hunting trip in Eastern Oregon. After the morning hunt, a bunch of us came back to the ranch house and were just resting up, hanging out. I always watched Max closely, but didn't really see any danger. Well, anyway, it was a hot day and Max decides to get some shade under a pick-up tire. The wife of one of my buddies decides to drive to town and didn't even see him. Thats why I actually came to this site. I've now entered my sixties and I don't have forever to experiment with dogs. I thought the best odds of getting a good hunting hound and a buddy was to pick the best field trial breeding. I hope it works out.


----------



## roseberry

wow,
though i can't say i have exclusive rights to the role, i have invested a great deal into being "resident sandbagger" this season. the serious smack merchants seem to be highjacking my claim now that the playoff matchups are announced.

cutty: "_i have made no projection of fsu winning.._..."
schaeffer: "_oregon has a hard row to hoe.......i doubt they will."_

what a bunch of crawfishers!!!! it is ok you guys can have "the role".

well, alabama still sucks, the west is still weak and it is a miracle my favorite team has made it this far with no run blocking, no defense and a poor quarterback!

*BUT*, if the Lord Jesus tarries his coming until january, the crimson tide is gonna make all three of the losers who made the playoff wish they were in the big 12!!!!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Of course you feel that way about JW. That has been the media narrative all year. It is our culture to follow the narrative rather than look deeper and take the facts in to account. What you will not find is anyone who has been around him who feels that way. No matter, we FSU fans are used to it after this year. I will tell you this, his work ethic is second to none. He is extremely dedicate to his game and studies it on a level few in college do. On top of that and more importantly his teammates would walk though fire and in to the belly of the beast for him. No matter the situation, no matter what is going on they believe in him and won't quit. Lastly on Winston he seems to be at his best when he is needed the most. He loves pressure. So if Oregon is to win they will have to put FSU away. 

I agree that last year doesn't matter. I do think FSU is actually not looked on as favorably because of what they did last year. They set NCAA records last year. This year all they did was win. However you'd be wise to listen to your coach and how hard it is to win 29 games in a row. He gets it. Keeps referring to FSU as the team that doesn't lose. He knows the task in front of him. Oregon can win but I doubt it will be easy. 

The common opponent comparison doesn't hold much water. In this particular case ND was a very different team when they played USC than when they played FSU. FSU is also vastly improved since they played ND. 

I don't mind the smack. It's what makes college football fun. No need to apologize to me. 

Sorry to hear about your dog. That's heartbreaking. Congrats on your new pup. Enjoy the ride. 

I too can't wait for the games. Worst thing about college ball is having to wait so long for between the end of the regular season and the big bowl games. It should be fun this year. Just be glad there is a playoff or Oregon would be watching FSU Bama in the championship game.


----------



## EdA

You guys are getting all touchy feely and soft.....geez....maybe you'll regain the momentum when the games get closer and Jacob comes out of the shadows


----------



## schaeffer

RoseHoneyBerry, I grant you that--now that we are coming down to "nut cutting time", there might be a little bit of Louisiana Crawdading going on--at least on my part. But, I kinda think on Cutty's too.

Cutty, not that it matters one hoot or damn what I think about Winston, but you are right about the media doing a hatchet job on him. They do it on Bengahzi (however you spell it), Ferguson and on and on. And you are right, its a long wait until the bowls, but not as long as the wait until next fall. August is great---you know two of the great things in life are coming down the pike---college football and bird hunting.

O.K., I agreed with you two on a couple things. I promise, it won't happen again.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> You guys are getting all touchy feely and soft.....geez....maybe you'll regain the momentum when the games get closer and Jacob comes out of the shadows


I agree, all this goodwill is making me a little uncomfortable. Lol
Jacob has been busy building his shrine to Leonard Fournette.


----------



## schaeffer

It is kinda gay.


----------



## leemac

Tim Mc said:


> I agree, all this goodwill is making me a little uncomfortable. Lol
> Jacob has been busy building his shrine to Leonard Fournette.



Build a shrine for old Lenny. Nick Chubb the next man-child at UGA was named SEC Freshman of the year. He was also second in the SEC in rushing yards on almost 100 fewer carries than the leader. As we say in GA, that's a Damn Good Dawg!


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> Build a shrine for old Lenny. Nick Chubb the next man-child at UGA was named SEC Freshman of the year. He was also second in the SEC in rushing yards on almost 100 fewer carries than the leader. As we say in GA, that's a Damn Good Dawg!


So does this mean a RB controversy next season or is Gurley headed to the NFL?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Only decent thing to come out of FSU was Jenn Sterger and even then the campus couldn't promote her it took Brent Musberger. Oregon has the nations best offense and FSU has the lowest avg margin of victories of any of the playoff teams, and that against weaker schedules than Alabama and Oregon. Plus its the Rose Bowl so you can expect that stadium to be filled with Green and Yellow and Duck fans are loud. Expect your win streak to come to an end....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> I'm not sure what you're contesting. Has Oregon won something? Did they give out the national championship trophy already?
> 
> Oh do you mean the Heisman ceremony? If that is what you are referring to. Congrats on your first. We have a few of them and one of the guys that won it happens to still be playing. Has Oregon played a heisman winning QB this year? Here's a little free nugget about football, the QB doesn't block and play defense.
> 
> Are you contesting hat FSU is not bigger and more athletic than any team oregon has faced? If so I emplore you to look at the depth charts and reconsider your position. You may also want to take a peek at the projected draft boards.
> 
> I have made no predictions of FSU winning, just find it curious that Oregon fan is so confident.


Oregon and Alabama had a much tougher schedule this year. Quit playing high school teams and oh by the way, you're playing this years Heisman trophy winner by a landslide. Better get used to hearing the Oregon Fight Song....

/Paul


----------



## schaeffer

Mr. Cantrell, I think that you are a wise man. The night of the first, I fear poor old Cutty will be holding his head in his two hands. I hope his wife put up the dogs and got the kids out of the way. I look forward to watching those cameras pan in on the FSU college fans, the mouths agape and both hands to their open pie holes. Yes, this will be sweet.


----------



## Migillicutty

No head in hands here. Do we want to win, sure, but this isn't our first go round and won't be our last. FSU is back and will be in contention year in and year out again for a while. We won last year. No one expected a repeat. This season is already a success. It's all gravy. 29 straight wins, defending national champs, beat our two in state rivals, won the Acc, and are assembling another recruiting class rivaled only by Bama. There is a lot more pressure on oregon to win this year. Mariota is gone and oregon doesn't reload like the dynasty teams of the south. By the way that 5 star DE yall wanted committed to FSU. This is your big shot. Better make the most of it. 

Fsu is bigger and faster than any team Oregon has faced. That is just a fact. They may handle it, they may not. Oregon has a better offense than any team FSU has faced. Your defense is paltry. Expect FSU to score points. Just hope marcus can handle the pressure and keep up. 

Fsu is 3-0 against the top 25 and faced 5 top 15 ranked defenses this year. Keep pounding your chests you may not be able to after the 1st.


----------



## schaeffer

one star--five star--doesnt matter all that much--just something for unsophisticated fans to get their panties in a wad about. Mariota was a measly three star--how do you think he compares to all these four and five star SEC QBs? You think Sabin would be able to use him?


----------



## mjh345

schaeffer said:


> I know many respond by saying that winning is all that matters, but I just don't buy into that argument. Last year was last year.


I'm still waiting for you to refute that argument about the importance of winning

As to your simplistic comment that last year was last year, I would agree.
I would also point out that FSU is the defending Champion. That is based on last years record. 
However they are also the only unbeaten team THIS YEAR!!!

Don't pay attention to me though, I'm still trying to figure out what happened to my Tigers?!?!


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> one star--five star--doesnt matter all that much--just something for unsophisticated fans to get their panties in a wad about. Mariota was a measly three star--how do you think he compares to all these four and five star SEC QBs? You think Sabin would be able to use him?



Says the guy from the team who can't recruit them. It matters if you want long term success. Mariota is very good. QBs like him are hard to find. Recruiting rankings aren't always right and talent eval is very important but they are a pretty good indicator. Oregon won't have another for a long time. That's why it is such a big deal they win this year. Almost blew their chance again. Meanwhile FSU and Bama just keep reloading. 

Oh and yeah Saban could use him but he won't need him to beat Oregons brains in if they get past FSU.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, all this chatter about Pretender State University being a perennial powerhouse would be fine if true. Without going back to the days of leather helmets, looking at the last five years, the Ducks according to the AP poll at the end of the season have averaged 5th. Pretender State has averaged 10th and that is with one year, last year, skewing their average. So, don't kid yourself, FSU ain't Alabama or Ohio State or Auburn or, yes, even Oregon.


----------



## mngundog

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, all this chatter about Pretender State University being a perennial powerhouse would be fine if true. Without going back to the days of leather helmets, looking at the last five years, the Ducks according to the AP poll at the end of the season have averaged 5th. Pretender State has averaged 10th and that is with one year, last year, skewing their average. So, don't kid yourself, FSU ain't Alabama or Ohio State or Auburn or, yes, even Oregon.


Ohio St, Auburn and Oregon have combined for 2 National Championships in the last 40 years, ouch.


----------



## leemac

Gurley is gone. No controversy though, Gurley and Chubb combined for 300+ yards against Auburn. Our other freshman Sony Michel and Chubb will rotate next season and should be just as effective.


----------



## JamesTannery

Go Sam Houston State Bearkats!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> I agree, all this goodwill is making me a little uncomfortable. Lol
> Jacob has been busy building his shrine to Leonard Fournette.


No need in building a shrine for him. They have one built. It's currently called, The Heisman. After LF takes it home the next 2 years, they might change its name. The 1st Heisman Campaign begins Dec 30. LF could very well run for 200 in the 1st half.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> Build a shrine for old Lenny. Nick Chubb the next man-child at UGA was named SEC Freshman of the year. He was also second in the SEC in rushing yards on almost 100 fewer carries than the leader. As we say in GA, that's a Damn Good Dawg!


Chubb smub. An extremely limited midget who takes advantage of a great OL and a passing game.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cutty, all this chatter about Pretender State University being a perennial powerhouse would be fine if true. Without going back to the days of leather helmets, looking at the last five years, the Ducks according to the AP poll at the end of the season have averaged 5th. Pretender State has averaged 10th and that is with one year, last year, skewing their average. So, don't kid yourself, FSU ain't Alabama or Ohio State or Auburn or, yes, even Oregon.



That's funny stuff. You are really reaching now. Considering Oregon has played football for more than twice as long as FSU and FSU has accomplished 3 times as much. 

FSU played in the first BCS title game, FSU played in the last BCS title game. FSU played in more BCS titles games than every team except OU(tied with 4 appearances). FSU won more titles than any team other than Bama and tied with LSU and UF. FSU is in the inaugural playoff. FSU is an NCAA recognized dynasty in the modern era. FSU is the only team to finish in the top 5 for 14 consecutive years and has the longest active bowl appearance streak of any team in the country. Throw in 15 conference championships, and 3 heismans in the last 20 years. Tell me again about how FSU isn't a powerhouse.

Y'all can quit arguing about RBs. Dalvin Cook is the best Freshman back in the country.


----------



## schaeffer

FSU isn't a powerhouse


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> FSU isn't a powerhouse


"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt" -Mark Twain


----------



## leemac

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Chubb smub. An extremely limited midget who takes advantage of a great OL and a passing game.


An extremely limited midget who carried the ball 30 times for 202 yards against Arkansas. He also caught a pass for eight yards. Old Lenny managed a whopping 9 yards on 5 carries versus the Razorbacks. You keep the Heisman, I'll keep the o-line and the midget.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> FSU isn't a powerhouse


Jeeze Schaeffer, give it a rest. Cutty has a point, based on recent history FSU has proven to be pretty good. While Oregon has proven to be the best of the west, FSU has competed for National Championships. My Trojans have history that blow both teams away, but it doesn't stand for squat when they are in a down season. Let it play out next month then brag a bit if you win, but even then don't make it out like Oregon is some kind of dynasty. I'm rooting for Oregon by the way, at least until next year when I am hopeful USC can rise from the ashes.


----------



## coachmo

Leemac, I get the love for your guy but your last post is sorta off in the comparison. One back had 30 carries to the other's 5. That was a bone head coaching decision (Les is known for those) to keep a team's most productive back to 5 carries unless injury, discipline, etc. prohibited returning to the game. Against Arkansas, Chubb had rushes of 11, 13, 18, 33 and 43 but also several rushes of 1,2 yards and a couple of losses so to compare the two is a stretch. Chubb did have a "lights out" game for sure!


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Jeeze Schaeffer, give it a rest. Cutty has a point, based on recent history FSU has proven to be pretty good. While Oregon has proven to be the best of the west, FSU has competed for National Championships. My Trojans have history that blow both teams away, but it doesn't stand for squat when they are in a down season. Let it play out next month then brag a bit if you win, but even then don't make it out like Oregon is some kind of dynasty. I'm rooting for Oregon by the way, at least until next year when I am hopeful USC can rise from the ashes.



In the modern era of scholarship limitations ('78), FSU's record, championships, post season awards, top 5 finishes, bowl appearances and wins stacks up with the very best in the country. Only a handful of teams have accomplished as much as FSU in that time frame and they have been a very consistent winner. USC has a rich and deep history. I am hopeful they will return to their winning ways soon. It's good for college football when USC is in the conversation.


----------



## schaeffer

John, take a look at Cutty's post---just complying with his request that I tell him that FSU is not a powerhouse. Just trying to get along.
I appreciate that you are rooting for Oregon, but don't get me started on USC---we got bullied by the Trojans for decades. I remember going to the games and watching the Trojans warm up---damn they were big and contrary to the stereotypical offensive linemen, these guys did have ponderous guts, but were tall and lean. The problems with Reggie Bush screwed that program over bigtime--unfairly in my opinion. That being said, it turned out to be beneficial to the rest of the PAC 12 in that it stop that recruiting juggernaut. They will be back and they will be dominant. Too many talented kids in Southern California love that dude riding the white horse.

Mr. Hawkes, your new RB for LSU is going to be a good one, but I wouldn't trade Royce Freeman for him.


----------



## Migillicutty

I didn't ask for you to tell me "that" they were not a powerhouse, I told you to tell me "how" they were not. Referring back to the Mark Twain quote would be appropriate here.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> That's funny stuff. You are really reaching now. Considering Oregon has played football for more than twice as long as FSU and FSU has accomplished 3 times as much.
> 
> FSU played in the first BCS title game, FSU played in the last BCS title game. FSU played in more BCS titles games than every team except OU(tied with 4 appearances). FSU won more titles than any team other than Bama and tied with LSU and UF. FSU is in the inaugural playoff. FSU is an NCAA recognized dynasty in the modern era. FSU is the only team to finish in the top 5 for 14 consecutive years and has the longest active bowl appearance streak of any team in the country. Throw in 15 conference championships, and 3 heismans in the last 20 years. Tell me again about how FSU isn't a powerhouse.
> 
> Y'all can quit arguing about RBs. Dalvin Cook is the best Freshman back in the country.


This is football. Doesn't matter what they did last year or any other year. However if you want to review the past 5-10 years you will see that Oregon has consistently been ranked higher than FSU. I thought Oregon was the state that passed pot legalization? you're smoking more than Oregon, Washington and Colorado combined....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

schaeffer said:


> John, take a look at Cutty's post---just complying with his request that I tell him that FSU is not a powerhouse. Just trying to get along.
> I appreciate that you are rooting for Oregon, but don't get me started on USC---we got bullied by the Trojans for decades. I remember going to the games and watching the Trojans warm up---damn they were big and contrary to the stereotypical offensive linemen, these guys did have ponderous guts, but were tall and lean. The problems with Reggie Bush screwed that program over bigtime--unfairly in my opinion. That being said, it turned out to be beneficial to the rest of the PAC 12 in that it stop that recruiting juggernaut. They will be back and they will be dominant. Too many talented kids in Southern California love that dude riding the white horse.
> 
> Mr. Hawkes, your new RB for LSU is going to be a good one, but I wouldn't trade Royce Freeman for him.


Best thing about USC is their cheerleaders frolicking in the ocean.

/Paul


----------



## crackerd

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> However if you want to review the past 5-10 years you will see that Oregon has consistently been ranked higher than FSU...


What's great about how this playoff's shaping up is, *Zer-O-gon*, the never-have-arriveds if we're counting NCs, will be the *Ore-goners* by the end of the first game, certainly by championship game if they were to make it that far.

One thing's without question this year, Mariota is great for college football when the sport so sorely needed an anti-ShameUs W*innocent*ston.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> This is football. Doesn't matter what they did last year or any other year. However if you want to review the past 5-10 years you will see that Oregon has consistently been ranked higher than FSU. I thought Oregon was the state that passed pot legalization? you're smoking more than Oregon, Washington and Colorado combined....
> 
> /Paul


How many championships did Oregon win in those 5-10 years. You are right, doesn't matter what happened last year. All that has happened this year is FSU hasn't lost. Oregon has a loss and should thank their lucky stars the playoff started or they would be sitting home AGAIN, watching FSU/Bama. Actually though this just kind of prolongs the same outcome. Come Jan 12th, Oregon is going to be sitting home, watching FSU/BAMA play for the championship and everyone is going to wonder why we did away with the BCS.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> How many championships did Oregon win in those 5-10 years. You are right, doesn't matter what happened last year. All that has happened this year is FSU hasn't lost. Oregon has a loss and should thank their lucky stars the playoff started or they would be sitting home AGAIN, watching FSU/Bama. Actually though this just kind of prolongs the same outcome. Come Jan 12th, Oregon is going to be sitting home, watching FSU/BAMA play for the championship and everyone is going to wonder why we did away with the BCS.


One team a year wins. and based on rankings, it would be FSU sitting home wondering what the hell happened....

/Paul


----------



## Migillicutty

Based on the entire history of college football, Oregon will be sitting home.

You do realize that if this were still decided by BCS oregon would not be playing in the championship game? Everyone knows this.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> An extremely limited midget who carried the ball 30 times for 202 yards against Arkansas. He also caught a pass for eight yards. Old Lenny managed a whopping 9 yards on 5 carries versus the Razorbacks. You keep the Heisman, I'll keep the o-line and the midget.


I guess you didn't know ARKY was without their MLB for the game & forgot the 2nd best LB got hurt. I guess you didn't know that LSU played them when ARKY was healthy & LSU didn't bring arguably the best run blocking LG in CFB, if not beat LG period. Check out how hard it is for either LSU or the gumps to get up for a game the following week. I guess you didn't know any of that?? In any event, if you think Chubb smub will do anything comparable to LF, I'm not sure if you understand what you're watching.


----------



## roseberry

too bad freshman of the year nick chubb couldn't have done something to put his team in the sec championship game or something to have aided in the effort to save the conference the humilition of being beaten by the acc runnerup.(wreck)


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Best thing about USC is their cheerleaders frolicking in the ocean.
> 
> /Paul


I don't get how plain white sweaters can look so good...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Based on the entire history of college football, Oregon will be sitting home.
> 
> You do realize that if this were still decided by BCS oregon would not be playing in the championship game? Everyone knows this.


You do realize the entire country knows FSU had the weakest of any of the playoff teams......

/Paul


----------



## leemac

roseberry said:


> too bad freshman of the year nick chubb couldn't have done something to put his team in the sec championship game or something to have aided in the effort to save the conference the humilition of being beaten by the acc runnerup.(wreck)


Chubb did his part. He doesn't play both ways. And if we are gonna lose to the nerds I'm glad we did it this year.


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> I don't get how plain white sweaters can look so good...


John, if we have to explain it....😳


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You do realize the entire country knows FSU had the weakest of any of the playoff teams......
> 
> /Paul


You do realize that if you lose it doesn't really matter what your SOS is? That team shouldn't count toward SOS. FSU BEAT 3 ranked opponents, and 5 ranked teams at the time we played and 5 teams with top 15 defenses. So the SOS is debatable, especially when considering pre season rankings. 

What is not debatable is the trophies in FSU's trophy case or the zero in the loss column.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No need in building a shrine for him. They have one built. It's currently called, The Heisman. After LF takes it home the next 2 years, they might change its name. The 1st Heisman Campaign begins Dec 30. LF could very well run for 200 in
> 
> Zeke Elliott might have something to say about those two Heismans you're assuming for the Chosen One. He averaged nearly two ypc more than Lenny did.
> Before you respond with the inevitable, I realize he didn't
> play against the same competition each week.
> No denying Elliott is a tremendous rb though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's yet another reason why you must look @ the big picture. LF is asked to win games with the help of the OL. He doesn't have a luxury of a passing game to take any pressure off of him or The OL. 

Check these abysmal passing stats to finish the year. (Yards to RBs & FBs combined.)

110 (19.)
120 (54.)
142 (86.)
76 (35.)
87 (22.)
107 (18.)


----------



## Denver

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's yet another reason why you must look @ the big picture. LF is asked to win games with the help of the OL. He doesn't have a luxury of a passing game to take any pressure off of him or The OL.
> 
> Check these abysmal passing stats to finish the year. (Yards to RBs & FBs combined.)
> 
> 110 (19.)
> 120 (54.)
> 142 (86.)
> 76 (35.)
> 87 (22.)
> 107 (18.)


Welcome to the world of being a Badger Fan! I would take either of your qb's over Stave and McEvoy. We would've beat LSU by 21 with either of your guys.


----------



## mngundog

AP All American team released.


> OFFENSE
> 
> Quarterback — Marcus Mariota, junior, 6-foot-4, 219 pounds, Oregon
> 
> Running backs — Melvin Gordon, junior, 6-1, 213, Wisconsin; Tevin Coleman, junior, 6-1, 210, Indiana.
> 
> Tackles — Brandon Scherff, senior, 6-5, 320, Iowa; Spencer Drango, junior, 6-6, 310, Baylor.
> 
> Guards — Tre Jackson, senior, 6-4, 330, Florida State; Laken Tomlinson, senior, 6-3, 320, Duke.
> 
> Center — Reese Dismukes, senior, 6-3, 296, Auburn.
> 
> Tight End — Nick O'Leary, senior, 6-3, 247, Florida State.
> 
> Wide receivers — Amari Cooper, junior, 6-1, 210, Alabama; Rashard Higgins, sophomore, 6-2, 188, Colorado State.
> 
> Kicker — Roberto Aguayo, sophomore, 6-1, 203, Florida State.
> 
> All-purpose player — Shaq Thompson, junior, 6-1, 228, Washington.
> 
> DEFENSE
> 
> Ends — Joey Bosa, sophomore, 6-5, 278, Ohio State; Vic Beasley, senior, 6-3, 235, Clemson.
> 
> Tackles — Malcolm Brown, junior, 6-2, 320, Texas; Danny Shelton, junior, 6-2, 339, Washington.
> 
> Linebackers — Scooby Wright III, sophomore, 6-1, 246, Arizona; Hau'oli Kikaha, senior, 6-3, 246, Washington; Paul Dawson, senior, 6-2, 230, TCU.
> 
> Cornerbacks — Senquez Golson, senior, 5-9, 176, Mississippi; Ifo Ekpre-Olomu, senior, 5-10, 195, Oregon.
> 
> Safeties — Landon Collins, junior, 6-0, 222, Alabama; Gerod Holliman, sophomore, 6-2, 213, Louisville.
> 
> Punter — Tom Hackett, junior, 5-11, 187, Utah.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Denver said:


> Welcome to the world of being a Badger Fan! I would take either of your qb's over Stave and McEvoy. We would've beat LSU by 21 with either of your guys.


Hardly. Anthony Jennings can throw some pick 6s against LSU's D. Look @ The Spring Game. 

The defense is polar opposite from the 1st of the year.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Denver said:


> Welcome to the world of being a Badger Fan! I would take either of your qb's over Stave and McEvoy. We would've beat LSU by 21 with either of your guys.


Yeah and if the Golden Gophers had a QB they would have beaten both the Badger AND TCU!!! How bout that?


----------



## John Robinson

Wade said:


> Yeah and if the Golden Gophers had a QB they would have beaten both the Badger AND TCU!!! How bout that?


I guess it's important to have a good quarterback in football. I did watch that Wisconsin-LSU game and thought the difference was the Badger's QB sucked more than the LSU QB who was merely bad versus terrible.


----------



## crackerd

Lordy me, Jacob - intel is that if Le Smiles leaps for Meesheegan, the 'Who gets Gumby. Yes, Gumby - it's easier to call him that than The Greaseball on the Range. (And the 'Who might get Gumby without so much as peep of protest from T. Boone or any other Okie Lite alum who matters.) How the rest of the SEC West must be praying to have that dream come true, it'd be DiNardo Duce for your Tigers geauxing back to oblivion...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Have lots of friends running to the edge of the cliff ready to jump, just sure LSU will try to snag Fisher if Les leaves for MI. I'm not really worried. Besides Les did his best Nick "I am not going to Alabama" Saban impersonation today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Lordy me, Jacob - intel is that if Le Smiles leaps for Meesheegan, the 'Who gets Gumby. Yes, Gumby - it's easier to call him that than The Greaseball on the Range. (And the 'Who might get Gumby without so much as peep of protest from T. Boone or any other Okie Lite alum who matters.) How the rest of the SEC West must be praying to have that dream come true, it'd be DiNardo Duce for your Tigers geauxing back to oblivion...
> 
> MG


Slingblade isn't leaving. I donno how many times I have to repeat myself on that. I think Butch Davis would be the perfect fit for LSU. It doesn't matter, as Slingblade isn't going anywhere for 4-6 years.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think Butch Davis would be the perfect fit for LSU.


Looking for some NCAA violations to fit in with your SEC brethren?


----------



## roseberry

i heard today that miles wants to be defensive co-coordinator at auburn.


----------



## crackerd

JamesTannery said:


> Go Sam Houston State Bearkats!


How 'bout that C.C. (stands for "Can't Coach") Keeler? - almost earning back his original initial as _*K*_.C. Keeler out there with the job he's done this year after Delaware jettisoned him.

Congratulations to Coastal Carolina and their quarterback, Alex Ross, who happens to be the grandson (_*another*_ grandson) of the "First Family" of retrievers (the Sills) - congrats to the Chanticleers and Alex for a fine season, and for almost pulling the upset last week of the top dogs in FCS, the North Dakota State Bison.

MG


----------



## crackerd

By the way, Jacob, I bring up ol' C.C. (stands for "Can't Coach") Keeler because it might alleviate some of your anxieties over the possibility of Le Smiles leaving the 'Who. When Lloyd Carr retired at Meesheegan seven or eight years ago, ol' C.C. put it out there far and wide that he was "the man" for Ann Arbor. Sort of like I'm "the man" for replacing Stephen Hawking - farfetched to the point of laughable. In any event, C.C. Keeler, sorry, K.C. Keeler might be "the man" again for Meesheegan if Harbaugh, Le Smiles, and every other coach this side of Ears Whitworth's grave turns them down. Guess Sam Houston State better enjoy ol' C.C. while they can - 

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Looks like the ducks may be without their star corner. He suffered a knee injury and they suspect ACL. Feel bad for the kid. That is a tough break. Projected 1st or 2nd rounder. 

No worries for duck fans though. I'm sure they have someone else to cover the all time leading WR at "pretender state".


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty: How much sweeter the victory and clearer the exposure of Pretender State University when Oregon plays without the best collegiate safety.


----------



## schaeffer

and still wins


----------



## crackerd

SEC-ffer, not to take the oil out of your quaking (sic) feathers, but you are so in for one of those annual rude awakenings that *Zer-O-gon* runs into whenever they face a real college football team. 

MG


----------



## BonMallari

dont think for one minute that all Final Four coaching staffs arent prepping for two game plans..the current match up and who they might face in the National Championship game

Give Saban or Fisher a month to find a defensive scheme for an option team and odds are they will find a game plan to beat them


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cutty: How much sweeter the victory and clearer the exposure of Pretender State University when Oregon plays without the best collegiate safety.


They lost a safety too?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> They lost a safety too?


No, Cutty, I think SEC-ffer was trying to say that in yet one more futile attempt to get rid of their label as college football's house of feathers, *Zer-O-gon *was hoping to have Landon Collins in their defensive backfield vs. your Criminoles.

MG


----------



## schaeffer

Preen your feathers boys, you are soon to see the south eastern football power myth busted. Eeeeeehaw


----------



## schaeffer

Oregon aside, further, I believe if Ohio State plays like they did against Wisconsin, the Crimson Tide myth will also be busted. We might should be observing a major shift in the perceptions of the talking heads about where the strength actually lies in college football. However, even with exposure of both Alabama and Pretender State; next fall, there will still be at least 8 SEC teams in the top 10 polls.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Preen your feathers boys, you are soon to see the south eastern football power myth busted. Eeeeeehaw


Man Schaeffer! How hard are you trying to jinx your team. You realize Oregon has to win, there are no excuses for injured players or a close defeat-moral victory.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> No, Cutty, I think SEC-ffer was trying to say that in yet one more futile attempt to get rid of their label as college football's house of feathers, *Zer-O-gon *was hoping to have Landon Collins in their defensive backfield vs. your Criminoles.
> 
> MG


Here I was thinking he didn't know the difference between a Corner and a Safety.

So much for my hope for some discourse on the merits of a cover 6 out of a split safety look.


----------



## BonMallari

Is there anyone here that believes Harbaugh is worth 8MIL/year to a Michigan program


----------



## schaeffer

Haha, John, if I believed my pie hole flapping made any difference in the outcome of the game, I would be in Las Vegas on the 1st. Sure there are viable excuses---if Pretender State lost Winston---well that would be a good excuse for old fashioned ass kicking. The deal is-even with this critical loss to the Ducks, I don't think Oregon is going to need an excuse. Regardless, Pretender State will take that long lonely plane trip home, finally exposed--their heads will be down, as will be Cutty's


----------



## schaeffer

One thing that I can bet on----if somehow FSU wins----Cutty will manage to make a comment to me on the 1st. Of course, that comment will be reciprocal if the Ducks prevail.


----------



## schaeffer

Bon, yes, he is worth that if the Wolverines ever want to revive a once great program. Its going to take someone like him.


----------



## Migillicutty

See my previous comments as to how much I think you actually know about the game, but I will say that one loss to a good Oregon team will not be "exposing" a team that has won 29 straight. 

FSU has established they can win on the national stage. Oregon has everything to prove. Pressure is on them. I like it that way.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Haha, John, if I believed my pie hole flapping made any difference in the outcome of the game, I would be in Las Vegas on the 1st. Sure there are viable excuses---if Pretender State lost Winston---well that would be a good excuse for old fashioned ass kicking. The deal is-even with this critical loss to the Ducks, I don't think Oregon is going to need an excuse. Regardless, Pretender State will take that long lonely plane trip home, finally exposed--their heads will be down, as will be Cutty's


But Cutty has been the one expecting a loss all season long and hasn't gloated about his team. He just points out that for a defending champion, undefeated for I don't know how many games, they sure don't get much respect. Personally I don't consider them a rival to USC like Notre Dame or UCLA, so I don't harbor bad feelings toward them, they're just one of those east coast teams as far as I'm concerned, so I'll root for the PAC 12 participant.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Is there anyone here that believes Harbaugh is worth 8MIL/year to a Michigan program


Everyone is desperately trying to find the next great hire. He is a good proven coach but no I don't think he is worth that. Especially without a buyout clause which is supposedly what they are offering. He could just leave them in the lurch after one year if some NFL team comes calling and he decides he prefers that. It is a poor business decision, not to mention bad for college football. 

It will be fun to see him and the scum bag at OSU firing shots at each other if it happens though.


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> Is there anyone here that believes Harbaugh is worth 8MIL/year to a Michigan program


How many championships has he won as a player or coach? No the minor conference does not count.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Everyone is desperately trying to find the next great hire.


'Cutty, where the hell is Sonnyboy Shula when he's most needed? Oh, forgot - his name only comes up as the next great quarterback caddy hire. Right, Cam? But I wish Meesheegan would bring it up as a fitting replacement for stewardship of a once-_almost _great program.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> How many championships has he won as a player or coach? No the minor conference does not count.


didnt he win a Pac 12 championship at Stanford, I know he loves to run up the score, he did it once against Southern Cal which led to some very harsh feelings

IMO he is a great fit for Michigan, he is the prodigal son coming home to save his alma mater's program. Bo would be proud...Harbaugh would be a great recruiter, but at 8MIL,does Saban's contract include that he be paid as high as anyone else in the country

So if they dont get Harbaugh, then how much do they offer Miles for the same job


----------



## duk4me

Yes but I don't count that. There is only one true champion, well except in the big 12, I mean national championship or Super Bowl.


----------



## mjh345

BonMallari said:


> Is there anyone here that believes Harbaugh is worth 8MIL/year to a Michigan program


I do. They need to hit a home run on this hire.
Nebraska would be a good example of what they could become if they don't go all-in on this hire


----------



## RookieTrainer

schaeffer said:


> Bon, yes, he is worth that if the Wolverines ever want to revive a once great program. Its going to take someone like him.


Having been in this same position as an Alabama fan, a resounding yes IF he can do what needs to be done and get all the clutter out of his way. Alabama finally got desperate enough to go find the best guy out there, open up the checkbook, and give him pretty much complete autonomy in running the program. Seems to be going well so far.


----------



## John Robinson

duk4me said:


> Yes but I don't count that. There is only one true champion, well except in the big 12, I mean national championship or Super Bowl.


Hey, I can't stand the guy, I think he's a real jerk, but taking an underachieving 49ers team to the NFC championship three times in a row with a SB that they barely lost has to count for something. There a lot of great coaches who haven't won the big one.


----------



## roseberry

i heard harbaugh was going to auburn as quarterback coach for $10m. he will help the gus/mus crew get their qb's tattoos in proper alignment and show them qb's how to keep the bills of their caps pointed slightly sideways and verry verrrrry flat.


----------



## Franco

OK, all you College Football experts, here's a chance to strut your stuff!

It's ESPN's College Football Bowl Mania
http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2014/en/group?groupID=85688

Sign up and make your picks. 

I created a group for RTF named "Fetch" with the motto "Quiet!". ;-)

Rank your picks according to the confidence of your picks.

Good luck and may the best RTF "College Football trash-talker" win.


----------



## Maxs Mom

As much as I would LOVE Harbaugh to come home, I doubt he will. He has previously said he wasn't interested, and his wife doesn't like winter. It would be the shot in the buttock the UM needs. I wait for his response. 

Part of me would like to see a relatively "unknown" come to UM like Bo was when he came. That person would have EVERYTHING to prove and I think be a good refresh to the program. However there is a lot of "baggage" (politics) here, you'd need someone to say he's only interested in football like Bo was. I don't care what anyone says Bo was VERY involved in the program after he "retired". Our losses really started the day he died. That next season was abysmal. 

I do miss Michigan football......


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> It's ESPN's College Football Bowl Mania
> http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2014/en/group?groupID=85688


Franco, they seem to have omitted UAB vs. Centenary in the No Bowl, or would that be listed more appropriately now as the No Football Team Bowl?

MG


----------



## alynn

As a die hard Buckeye fan I want them to hire Harbaugh or someone really good. I have enjoyed watching my Buckeyes womp UM (kinda made up for the pain in the 1990s) but it would be more fun to have a real rival. M*ch*gan needs someone to come in and make the program good again.


----------



## Franco

crackerd said:


> Franco, they seem to have omitted UAB vs. Centenary in the No Bowl, or would that be listed more appropriately now as the No Football Team Bowl?
> 
> MG


Mike, that would be the No Flush Toilet Bowl


----------



## mngundog

Besides Walsh has a successful NFL head coach ever made the move to the minors in the last 30 years?


----------



## BonMallari

mngundog said:


> Besides Walsh has a successful NFL head coach ever made the move to the minors in the last 30 years?


successful probably not, but lets not forget Lou Holtz had a run at an NFL career before finding success at the college level, Gene Stallings went from college to pros to college and winning it all at Bama...and Pete Carroll went from the NFL to winning it all at USC and now at Seattle

add John Robinson to that list


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> successful probably not, but lets not forget Lou Holtz had a run at an NFL career before finding success at the college level, Gene Stallings went from college to pros to college and winning it all at Bama...and Pete Carroll went from the NFL to winning it all at USC and now at Seattle
> 
> add John Robinson to that list


Yeah, you bet!


----------



## Tim Mc

Franco said:


> OK, all you College Football experts, here's a chance to strut your stuff!
> 
> It's ESPN's College Football Bowl Mania
> http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2014/en/group?groupID=85688
> 
> Sign up and make your picks.
> 
> I created a group for RTF named "Fetch" with the motto "Quiet!". ;-)
> 
> Rank your picks according to the confidence of your picks.
> 
> Good luck and may the best RTF "College Football trash-talker" win.


I'm in! Go Big Ten! Or I'm sunk. Lol


----------



## Franco

Franco said:


> OK, all you College Football experts, here's a chance to strut your stuff!
> 
> It's ESPN's College Football Bowl Mania
> http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2014/en/group?groupID=85688
> 
> Sign up and make your picks.
> 
> I created a group for RTF named "Fetch" with the motto "Quiet!". ;-)
> 
> Rank your picks according to the confidence of your picks.
> 
> Good luck and may the best RTF "College Football trash-talker" win.


We have 4 players. First bowl game is today;-)


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> We have 4 players. First bowl game is today;-)


I'm in, just used the entry that I used for another forum


----------



## Tim Mc

Tim Mc said:


> I'm in! Go Big Ten! Or I'm sunk. Lol


I keep flipping back and forth on a few picks. 
TCU against the Ole Miss defense...tough pick 
Can't wait for this one, should be a great game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> OK, all you College Football experts, here's a chance to strut your stuff!
> 
> It's ESPN's College Football Bowl Mania
> http://games.espn.go.com/college-bowl-mania/2014/en/group?groupID=85688
> 
> Sign up and make your picks.
> 
> I created a group for RTF named "Fetch" with the motto "Quiet!". ;-)
> 
> Rank your picks according to the confidence of your picks.
> 
> Good luck and may the best RTF "College Football trash-talker" win.


I'm in. Prepare to get beat soundly.


----------



## mjh345

Tim Mc said:


> I'm in! Go Big Ten! Or I'm sunk. Lol


If you are betting on the Big 10, I'm betting that you are sunk
I think that conference will be exposed during the bowl season


----------



## Tim Mc

mjh345 said:


> If you are betting on the Big 10, I'm betting that you are sunk
> I think that conference will be exposed during the bowl season


How will they be exposed? Everybody thinks the conference sucks already. 
I always read they're overrated too, I can never see any poll that has them overrated. They are predicted to lose every bowl game from what I've read.


----------



## BonMallari

For some reason people think that an individual teams style and play is an indictment or reflection on the entire conference. Nothing could be further from the truth. The perennial powerhouses are going to kick ass no matter what their conference affiliation. The bowl games are all about who really wants to be there and which staff knows how to prepare it's team . Conference ties mean nothing


----------



## Tim Mc

BonMallari said:


> For some reason people think that an individual teams style and play is an indictment or reflection on the entire conference. Nothing could be further from the truth. The perennial powerhouses are going to kick ass no matter what their conference affiliation. The bowl games are all about who really wants to be there and which staff knows how to prepare it's team . Conference ties mean nothing


Bon, there is no place for that kind of straight talk on this thread. You should know better than that.


----------



## Franco

Looks like three of us went 5 for 5 yesterday!

We have eight players, good luck.


----------



## John Robinson

I don't see any bowl games that interest me until the 29th. USC-Nebraska would have been good in 1976.


----------



## John Robinson

I don't know what to make of LSU - Notre Dame after a really bad USC team routed the fighting Irish.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> I don't see any bowl games that interest me until the 29th. USC-Nebraska would have been good in 1976.


USC will run away with it, nothing of interest till the 30th, TCU v Ole Miss.


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> USC will run away with it, nothing of interest till the 30th, TCU v Ole Miss.


Probably, but it's a meaningless game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Meaningless???? No sir. With the way The SEC does their bowl games now, The Peach Bowl is equivalent to The Outback or Capital One. No more sending teams where they don't want to go and divisional teams going to certain bowls.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TAMU trying to court Chief (John Chavis.) as their new DC. No way would he leave, but I couldn't blame him for a better contract. FTR, LSU put out a new contract & extension for him, it hasn't been signed. Maybe he will get some leverage from TAMU. Either way, Chief is as good as they come.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Meaningless???? No sir. With the way The SEC does their bowl games now, The Peach Bowl is equivalent to The Outback or Capital One. No more sending teams where they don't want to go and divisional teams going to certain bowls.


No by meaningless, I mean neither USC or Nebraska or LSU, Notre Dame and a bunch of other teams deserve to play in a Bowl game. Let the champions of each conference play and maybe some one or two loss teams, but that's it. Being invited to a bowl used to be something special, having USC get in just because they are USC just cheapens it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU was 8-4. I find it hard to believe they don't deserve a decent bowl with that record. The LSU/ND Game was what both teams wanted in the city they wanted to play in. I'm leaving work early that day to watch it. I'm excited to see what LF does.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU was 8-4. I find it hard to believe they don't deserve a decent bowl with that record. The LSU/ND Game was what both teams wanted in the city they wanted to play in. I'm leaving work early that day to watch it. I'm excited to see what LF does.


Jabob, I appreciate LSU, I think they are a fine program, but 8-4 is hardly a good record for a program that should be striving for a championship. Same with USC, both teams have talent and can turn it around quickly, but don't tell me you're not disappointed in your team this year. You sound like my old Architect partner Lee, an ASU alum. For years he was satisfied with moral victories as, _we held in there pretty good against Stanford or USC_. Now his team is finally beating Stanford and USC and he is setting higher goals. I'm not going to watch the Trojans against Nebraska, I'll go hunting that day, better use of time.


----------



## John Robinson

Jabob's comment and my reply got me thinking, by what criteria do you judge your team's season? I start of with an undefeated season leading to a National title, kind of like going into a field trial with a double header in mind. For my team one loss is a good effort, two losses is ok, three is bad and four losses is a disaster. On top of that we have to beat Notre Dame and UCLA, wins against both take the pain off a bad year, a loss to either can make a good year bad. How about you guys?


----------



## BonMallari

With so much emphasis on the Final Four it made many premier bowl games less than attractive. Bowl games should be a reward for a good season. UT going to a bowl game with a 6-6 record is shameful.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> With so much emphasis on the Final Four it made many premier bowl games less than attractive. Bowl games should be a reward for a good season. UT going to a bowl game with a 6-6 record is shameful.


I'd be happy if they returned to just four bowl games on New Years Day; Sugar, Cotton, Orange & Rose!


----------



## Tim Mc

I like to watch the conference match-ups in the bowl game. Gives us something to talk about if nothing else.
plus I think it's a kind of reward for the players and their fans.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Jabob's comment and my reply got me thinking, by what criteria do you judge your team's season? I start of with an undefeated season leading to a National title, kind of like going into a field trial with a double header in mind. For my team one loss is a good effort, two losses is ok, three is bad and four losses is a disaster. On top of that we have to beat Notre Dame and UCLA, wins against both take the pain off a bad year, a loss to either can make a good year bad. How about you guys?


John - I think your expectations are unrealistic - these are young people, bad chemistry (poor fits at skill positions) can ruin a season. 
As McG said it's extra practices for the team, which can turn out to be better for the team. Besides that, it keeps the young men with 
big batteries doing something constructive .


----------



## roseberry

franco, i have been away and didn't get to enter the prediction thingy. in years past it has been proven statistically that i would have ended up being correct 42% of the time. let me know where i end up in the rankings based on my past performance.;-)

as for the bowl games:
-like marvin said, the extra practice is the big thing that is good
-like timmc said, the conference records are fun to talk until recruiting takes over
-bowl games are great places for players to meet agents and get your team put on ncaa sanctions
-bowl games make money for teams and confernces
-bowl games stimulate local economies with tourism, advertising, event coordination and a couple of full time jobs year round
-bowl games matter. congrats to the memphis tigers on a ten win season(they almost beat ucla too). i saw a little of the game with byu and it was a great game to watch. if you think bowl games don't matter to some of these teams, watch this game........*THEN WATCH WHAT HAPPENS WHEN IT ENDED IN OVERTIME!!!!*;-)


----------



## roseberry

quote from a caller into a national sports talk show today on the subject of too many bowl games*-"In whose bizzaro world is more college football a bad thing?" *


----------



## BonMallari

dont look now but Franco and I are 7-0 in Bowl Mania Pick em....and I havent bet on any of them...never started this well before...


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> quote from a caller into a national sports talk show today on the subject of too many bowl games*-"In whose bizzaro world is more college football a bad thing?" *


I prefer pro football, but like good college football.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> dont look now but Franco and I are 7-0 in Bowl Mania Pick em....and I havent bet on any of them...never started this well before...


San Diego St missing that FG at the end of the game got us to 7 - 0! And, I have to admit that I did enjoy the BYU vs Memphis game, what an exciting ending;-)


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> San Diego St missing that FG at the end of the game got us to 7 - 0! And, I have to admit that I did enjoy the BYU vs Memphis game, what an exciting ending;-)


correction that got us to 8-0...the difference is that you frontloaded your "confidence points", I took the Final Four games and the UT/Ark game as my three lowest confidence games


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> correction that got us to 8-0...the difference is that you frontloaded your "confidence points", I took the Final Four games and the UT/Ark game as my three lowest confidence games


I only moved the UL vs Nevada game way high on confidence knowing there was no way the Ragin Cajuns would lose in front of 30,000 fans in the Superdome. My highest confidence games are the Nat'l Championship and the Sugar and Rose Bowls.


----------



## mjh345

Did you guys see where Pretender State University { or to some the "CrimiNOLES"} extended Jimbo another 8 years?
Is this a case of rewarding mediocrity?
It would seem so by reading some of the comments on here that even though they are the ONLY UNDEFEATED team this year as well as being the Defending Natl Champ and having 29 wins in a row, didn't merit a berth in this years Final 4.
So for those of you who call them PSU do you think that FSU just overpaid for an underachiever?


----------



## Migillicutty

Unbelievable they would make him a top 5 paid head coach at 5.5mm a year for 8 years. What were they thinking? Coaches that recruit top 5 classes, win championships, have 29 game winning streaks, and have a 58-10 record over 5 years are a dime a dozen.


----------



## roseberry

instead of a contract extension they shoulda got jimbo "hair extensions". i saw him with his cap off the other day.......jimbo, do not lose the hat!!!!!;-)

as far as football goes, and related to his peers(there are few), it is very well deserved imho.


----------



## nogie1717

mjh345 said:


> Did you guys see where Pretender State University { or to some the "CrimiNOLES"} extended Jimbo another 8 years?
> Is this a case of rewarding mediocrity?
> It would seem so by reading some of the comments on here that even though they are the ONLY UNDEFEATED team this year as well as being the Defending Natl Champ and having 29 wins in a row, didn't merit a berth in this years Final 4.
> So for those of you who call them PSU do you think that FSU just overpaid for an underachiever?


I've been a dedicated FSU fan since I was a little kid and ran into a similar individual on Christmas. I'll agree that Florida State isn't a world beating, dominant, powerhouse. They've had some close games with some poor teams - BUT, they ALWAYS win. 29 times in a row. Don't count them out just yet. The only reason someone wouldn't want them in the Playoffs - jealousy. Like that of a high school senior whose boyfriend dumped her to take a prettier girl to prom. GO 'NOLES!!!


----------



## Franco

Here is the mid-bowl season report card;-)

Lots of games left with lots of points to be had. Anyone could still win this thing!


Franco2151 1Franco2151
23593.32Marvin 051 1Marvin 051
18077.13Tim3694 1Tim3694
15668.84BonJustBon 1BonJustBon
15167.05*xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx
10947.05*SLICK 24 1SLICK 24
10947.07BroncoDouglas37172
9436.48Splash _em 1Splash _em
 00.0


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> Here is the mid-bowl season report card;-)
> 
> Lots of games left with lots of points to be had. Anyone could still win this thing!
> 
> 
> Franco2151 1Franco215123593.32Marvin 051 1Marvin 05118077.13Tim3694 1Tim369415668.84BonJustBon 1BonJustBon15167.05*xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx10947.05*SLICK 24 1SLICK 2410947.07BroncoDouglas371729436.48Splash _em 1Splash _em00.0


Interesting article in USA Today - TV fuels Bowls Boom

39 bowl games - All broadcast by ESPN or ABC, both owned by Disney - ESPN Events owns & operates 11 bowl games - 
The Famous Potato bowl had a crowd of 18,223 but 1.45 million viewers - they get very good rating relatively -

BTW - If I finish anywhere but at the bottom, the rest of you suck at prognosticating!


----------



## BonMallari

Aggies are moving the ball and scoring some points...I originally had picked WVU but when their QB didnt get reinstated after multiple head injuries I went with the Aggies...

The way that Allen is playing QB, he may force Hill to consider transferring, and it may impact whether Murray comes to College Station or sees how he does in the MLB draft


----------



## roseberry

how about oklahoma and biggie bob's game tonight. wow! congrats clemson.

old swc classic is next. good luck to the horns bon......but i am rootin' with the hawgs tonight!;-)


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> The way that Allen is playing QB, he may force Hill to consider transferring


Looks like the Sips could use him, wouldn't that be a hoot, UT resorts to recruiting Aggie backup QB...;-)

Tough day day for the Big 12 (10?), can a couple of church schools (TCU & Baylor) salvage the conference reputation?


----------



## crackerd

In-game portraiture of Big (Excuse) Layer Bob











Similar portraiture from yesterday's second Tiny-12 (10) bowl game was blacked out because of proprietary rights by the Longhorn Network. (Which also charged subscribers a viewing fee based on the Sippers' total offense against Arky - meaning they, the viewers, were actually paid to watch, and will be getting a check soon...)

MG


----------



## Franco

I can't remember OK and Texas ever being as bad. Yesterday was just pitiful for those two!

Going into today...

1Franco2151 1Franco2151
25889.32Tim3694 1Tim3694
20270.63Marvin 051 1Marvin 051
18062.34BonJustBon 1BonJustBon
16756.55SLICK 24 1SLICK 24
16254.06xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx
14946.97BroncoDouglas37172
11529.28Splash _em 1Splash _em
 00.0


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LF begins his Heisman Campaign in 8 hours. 

Hopefully today isn't the last time Kwon (WLB.), Jerald (Current RT who would be the LT next year.), Vadal, (LG.), Danielle (DE.) put on the white jerseys. Jalen Mills (S.) is coming back. I still think Jalen Collins (3rd best CB.) goes even after receiving his draft grade.


----------



## Tim Mc

I know that wasn't the usual Texas team out there but Arkansas looked beastly. 
Would not want to play them next year.


----------



## BonMallari

It was painful to watch the replay of the Texas game after work...the QB situation will be addressed in the offseason.Either Jerome Heard from Denton will step up and claim the position or the blue chippper from NM will come in and start as a true freshman. Glad to see that Texas didnt panic and burn Heard's redshirt when it became evident that Swoopes is not a D1 QB.

Texas showed last night that a 6-6 team with wins against the scrubs of the conference didnt deserve a bowl game..Cant lay the blame on Coach Strong,he did what he could with a bare cupboard..We will see next year if he has changed the culture on the 40 Acres after cleaning house this fall


----------



## Oz1

_​I think Charley will do ok if he can get some talent. Last night was painful to watch._


----------



## BrettG

Boy LSU's defense looks terrible.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang and TAMU wants Chavis.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I thought so myself Brett. Almost painful to watch LSU play like why are we here instead of let's go kick ass......


----------



## crackerd

'Who played like they's depressed that Le Smiles didn't get the Big House gig. Embarrassing...

MG


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Louisville beat ND. and LSU sucked........and lost ....nver aain wll I pull for LSPHEW...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The blown call before The Half was unconscionable. 

Clueless as to why Anthony Jennings was allowed to pass after LF went LF on ND for the 89 yard TD run. LF was benched afterwards. Yeah. Things nobody can explain. 

Inexcusable loss for LSU.


----------



## mngundog

Have to hand it to the bowl committee on that match up, you couldn't have picked two more evenly matched teams.


----------



## Franco

With Les, the best you can expect is good and never great! The players know it and that is one big reason he can't keep the better players past their sophomore season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dude, unless they're a Redshirt Soph, they have to be a Junior to leave. 

In any event, my boy is a beast. 



Heisman!! Heisman!!


----------



## BonMallari

You gotta admit it was an entertaining game and I didn't like either team


----------



## BrettG

Too bad LSU's defense didn't show up. ND man handled the front. I agree on the call before half. Why even have instant replay all it does is waste time, it was clear the ball broke the plain. And les miles showed his typical lack of ability to manage the clock, don't call the timeout before the 3rd down and let the clock run which makes them possibly kick a longer field goal.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chief is out @ LSU according to what Slingblade said in the presser. TAMU apparently won the bidding war. I'm shocked. Rumor is Brick Haley will go too. Not good. 

Malachi voiced his frustrations about the offense on Twitter.


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Dude, unless they're a Redshirt Soph, they have to be a Junior to leave.
> 
> In any event, my boy is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Heisman!! Heisman!!


It a team game... All the stats in the world aren't worth a damn if you lose.


----------



## Tim Mc

Had LSU highest in the confidence pool, so that hurt. 
Chubb is putting his name in the hat for early Heisman chatter also. He's having a big game.


----------



## John Robinson

John Robinson said:


> Jabob's comment and my reply got me thinking, by what criteria do you judge your team's season? I start of with an undefeated season leading to a National title, kind of like going into a field trial with a double header in mind. For my team one loss is a good effort, two losses is ok, three is bad and four losses is a disaster. On top of that we have to beat Notre Dame and UCLA, wins against both take the pain off a bad year, a loss to either can make a good year bad. How about you guys?


Ok, I take it all back, these bowl games have been a kick. Arizona State won a close one, Cheryl's Razorbacks dominated, USC scored at will but with their terrible defense never knocked Nebraska out. That Notre Dame-LSU game was awesome. That freshman qb seems to be a gamer while Jennings played better than I have ever seen him. I thought that game hinged on LSU's inability to stop the Irish when they had to.


----------



## BrettG

Georgia looked good but Louisville is still some key players away from being a good team.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Inexcusable loss for LSU.


I'll say. LSU was not good this year and I am certainly not a fan, but they should have easily handled a bad ND team. Heck, they should have easily handled a good ND team with the athletes they have. And to have ND drive it down the throat of an SEC defense to win. It makes me throw up in my mouth a little bit to think of all the ND homers at ESPN talking about this game as a reason for ND's high preseason ranking this coming summer.


----------



## Franco

As usual, LSU was out-coached!

Photo of the non-touchdown. Tigers should have beaten this team by 3-4 TD's.


----------



## roseberry

i am disappointed about lsu/notre dame game. agree with franco on the coaching. sad! lsu needs a new infusion on the staff and def coord. is as good a place to start as any. chavis is good, but change will be good for him and tigers imo.

ole miss???? what's the expectation? can they stop boykin?


----------



## John Robinson

I don't see why you think LSU is so much better than ND. I thought the coaching was fine, even going for the fake field goal at the end of the half. It was just the ND offensive line was better than the LSU d-line that day. Let's face it, neither team was very good this year, but both showed that they're close. I enjoyed listening to the game nonetheless.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> I don't see why you think LSU is so much better than ND. I thought the coaching was fine, even going for the fake field goal at the end of the half. It was just the ND offensive line was better than the LSU d-line that day. Let's face it, neither team was very good this year, but both showed that they're close. I enjoyed listening to the game nonetheless.


It's because they find it impossible that any team can beat an SEC team unless the coaches screw up , or my favorite, the SEC team wasn't up for the game because they should have been in a bigger bowl game. (Alabama vs. OK last year). 
Hell, they even have me believing it.


----------



## BonMallari

So since Notre Dame beat LSU and Southern Cal destroyed Notre Dame, using pretzel logic would that mean the Trojans of the Pac 12 would tear the Tigers a new one


----------



## bjoiner

Conference
RecordWin Pct.Against The SpreadGames RemainingPac-123-01.0001-25C-USA4-1.8003-20SEC4-1.8004-17Independent2-1.6672-10Big Ten2-2.5003-16Sun Belt1-1.5001-11ACC3-5.3754-43AAC1-2.3331-22MWC2-4.3332-41MAC1-3.2502-21Big 120-3.0000-34


----------



## rboudet

Or maybe because LSU is ranked 10th or 11th in total Def in the nation and ND is ranked 30 something in offense. So yea people were expecting a little more.


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> Or maybe because LSU is ranked 10th or 11th in total Def in the nation and ND is ranked 30 something in offense. So yea people were expecting a little more.


Clearly the rankings were wrong or didn't take everything into consideration. When an O-line dominates a D-line it isn't coaching. Maybe those injuries or Ghloston's erratic play had more to do with that losing streak.


----------



## Franco

Miles was outcoached. The players know it and the assistants know it and that's why they are bailing. Les has to go!

O opened a 9.5 favorite over FSU. Now the spread has dropped to 6.5 points as the big money is being placed on FSU. I'll have to get in on some of that action. Who knows, by game time FSU could be the favorite. I think FSU will demonstrate why they are unbeaten.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Tim Mc said:


> It's because they find it impossible that any team can beat an SEC team unless the coaches screw up , or my favorite, the SEC team wasn't up for the game because they should have been in a bigger bowl game. (Alabama vs. OK last year).
> Hell, they even have me believing it.


Now, now. OK started that particular whine when they lost to Boise St, so it is perfectly legitimate for AL to borrow it last year before giving it back to OK in time for them to use it again after their total butt whooping by Climpsum


----------



## rboudet

John Robinson said:


> Clearly the rankings were wrong or didn't take everything into consideration. When an O-line dominates a D-line it isn't coaching. Maybe those injuries or Ghloston's erratic play had more to do with that losing streak.


When ND played USC they were down 14 players due to injuries. It seemed like the defense was not in the game and the staff did not make adjustments at half.


----------



## BonMallari

looks like the Horned Frogs from Fort Worth are going to save the Big 12 from the almighty SEC...not only by showing they are the best college team in the State but that they belonged in the playoff


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> looks like the Horned Frogs from Fort Worth are going to save the Big 12 from the almighty SEC...not only by showing they are the best college team in the State but that they belonged in the playoff


I think you may be watching the best team in the Country, the selection committee will be eating crow tonight.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> looks like the Horned Frogs from Fort Worth are going to save the Big 12 from the almighty SEC...not only by showing they are the best college team in the State but that they belonged in the playoff


I doubt that most college football followers have any idea what Gary Patterson has accomplished at a small private university, enrollment 9000. Next year he will have 16 returning starters. A local sportswriter characterized him as a top 20 coach, I think he is probably a top 5 coach who gets more with less than anyone in the country. That he has not been lured away is a testament to his support both financial and emotional from both the university and the community and the desirability of living in a great small city which has the feel of a great small town (prejudiced though I may be about the place I grew up). 

Bum Phillips once said of an opposing coach he admired "he can take his and beat yours or he can take yours and beat his". This definitely applies to Gary Patterson who can coach and recruit with the best.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

TCU is definately the REAL DEAL> they deserved their placing as #3 and should be in final 4


----------



## John Robinson

rboudet said:


> When ND played USC they were down 14 players due to injuries. It seemed like the defense was not in the game and the staff did not make adjustments at half.


That's my point, a healthy ND team is much better than the team that lost four in a row, so beating LSU wasn't the upset it seemed going in.


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> I doubt that most college football followers have any idea what Gary Patterson has accomplished at a small private university, enrollment 9000. Next year he will have 16 returning starters. A local sportswriter characterized him as a top 20 coach, I think he is probably a top 5 coach who gets more with less than anyone in the country. That he has not been lured away is a testament to his support both financial and emotional from both the university and the community and the desirability of living in a great small city which has the feel of a great small town (prejudiced though I may be about the place I grew up).
> 
> Bum Phillips once said of an opposing coach he admired "he can take his and beat yours or he can take yours and beat his". This definitely applies to Gary Patterson who can coach and recruit with the best.


I remember Bum saying it this way; He can take his'in and beat your'in or he can take your'in and beat his'in" Poor Howard Cosell thought he was talking about urine. Wasn't it Don Shula he was referring to? 

Glad I picked the Horny Frogs in the ESPN Bowl Mania!


----------



## mngundog

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> TCU is definately the REAL DEAL> they deserved their placing as #3 and should be in final 4


This is the Ole Miss team that the selection committee had at #4 at one point, TCU is making them look like a bad high school team right now. Put in the scrubs and stop the embarrassment.


----------



## BonMallari

This game (TCU vs Ole Miss) proves that certain intangibles just cant be found on a computer, SOS, head to head match up, strength or size of conference...

This is no longer the same Ole Miss team that clipped Bama or the one that had the nation's leading defense at one time..they should be playing Oklahoma


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

mngundog said:


> This is the Ole Miss team that the selection committee had at #4 at one point, TCU is making them look like a bad high school team right now. Put in the scrubs and stop the embarrassment.


I guess the fact that Ole Miss is basically running their Scout Team OL & WR corps as well as being super thin @ DL & LB doesn't account for anything. Sigh. "Know your foe".


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> So since Notre Dame beat LSU and Southern Cal destroyed Notre Dame, using pretzel logic would that mean the Trojans of the Pac 12 would tear the Tigers a new one


That is the Transitive Property of Football!


----------



## BrettG

mngundog said:


> This is the Ole Miss team that the selection committee had at #4 at one point, TCU is making them look like a bad high school team right now. Put in the scrubs and stop the embarrassment.


That was back when the only team they had played was Alabama. This is your typical ole miss team, kinda like the Cubs always will be mid tier.


----------



## crackerd

Cayuga Dew said:


> Didn't think I would see a football thread on RTF,
> For any football fans that want to check out my son's Senior Season High school football Highlights from this fall.
> (Not D1 candidate, but definitely D2 or D3 candidate. 3rd in his class too!)
> 
> http://www.hudl.com/athlete/2203406/highlights


Might want to get in touch with Curt Cignetti at IUP, if he's not already been around to see y'all.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I guess the fact that Ole Miss is basically running their Scout Team OL & WR corps as well as being super thin @ DL & LB doesn't account for anything. Sigh. "Know your foe".


That didn't seem to slow them down against #4 MSU.
Perhaps TCU was just a much better team.


----------



## crackerd

BrettG said:


> This is your typical ole miss team, kinda like the Cubs always will be mid tier.


Couldn't be more on the money. They _*are*_ the Cubs of the SEC now - or Rebel Black Bears or whatever their nickname is this week for dressing up a pig, er, mid-tier football team. I'm not particularly fond of Mr. Freeze and how he operates, and couldn't be more tickled with today's result, whether it was TCU or the KGB putting a whuppin' on L'il Sis.



Franco said:


> I remember Bum saying it this way; He can take his'in and beat your'in or he can take your'in and beat his'in" ....Wasn't it Don Shula he was referring to?


Bear Bryant.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> That didn't seem to slow them down against #4 MSU.
> Perhaps TCU was just a much better team.


Yes, let's give credit where credit is due. Bad coaching, injuries whatever, isn't it possible ND and TCU were the better teams. This is why I prefer head to head play in determining who's better. Like Bon pointed out, tongue in cheek, USC wiping out ND means nothing in comparing USC to LSU. It's all about match ups, LSU might match up better against USC and could beat them, but you never know until they play each other.


----------



## Denver

You would think that this would be the case, but NOT when SEC teams are involved!


John Robinson said:


> Yes, let's give credit where credit is due. Bad coaching, injuries whatever, isn't it possible ND and TCU were the better teams. This is why I prefer head to head play in determining who's better. Like Bon pointed out, tongue in cheek, USC wiping out ND means nothing in comparing USC to LSU. It's all about match ups, LSU might match up better against USC and could beat them, but you never know until they play each other.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I guess the fact that Ole Miss is basically running their Scout Team OL & WR corps as well as being super thin @ DL & LB doesn't account for anything. Sigh. "Know your foe".


So I guess the number 9 team in the polls needs to upgrade their scout team to be competitive with tiny little TCU, lame excuse Jacob, you are exposing your SEC homerism.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Bear Bryant.
> 
> MG


Well the Bear did have his'in and your'in with his 10 deep at every position roster.


----------



## BonMallari

John Chavis (LSU DC ) going to TAMU....they must have opened up the saddle bags or passed the plate at the last alumni dinner to get Sumlin and A&M such a proven DC


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> So I guess the number 9 team in the polls needs to upgrade their scout team to be competitive with tiny little TCU, lame excuse Jacob, you are exposing your SEC homerism.


There's no excuse. That's a fact. The retort I made was about this NOT being the same Ole Miss team that was ranked in The Top 4 earlier this year. That was what I commented about. Nothing more. Ole Miss only has 2 very good recruiting classes under their belts. It takes more than 2 to have talented depth. Their OL was a patch job @ best when they came to The BR & lost several that game alone. They lost LBs too. Season ending injuries that no team can sustain.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> That didn't seem to slow them down against #4 MSU.
> Perhaps TCU was just a much better team.


TCU matched up much better and was able to exploit them for sure. No doubt about it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> John Chavis (LSU DC ) going to TAMU....they must have opened up the saddle bags or passed the plate at the last alumni dinner to get Sumlin and A&M such a proven DC


I mentioned this last night after the game. It's a $400K ($1.7 mil opposed to $1.3 mil.) raise for Chief with a guaranteed contract. There was a Slingblade clause @ LSU that would only guarantee 6 months of pay if Slingblade left for any reason. I don't fault him. He is rumored to bring Brick Haley (DL Coach.) with him. 

LSU has reached out to Clancy Pendergast for the void DC job & it's assumed Coach O would be the DL coach.


----------



## mngundog

coachmo said:


> Some of you constantly bring up the quality or lack thereof in a team's opponents so shouldn't this be taken into account in TCU's win over a very bad Ole Miss team? I mean they scored 42 but that was like beating a high school team!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to family friend Coach Bryan Harsin and the Boise State Broncos on a thrilling win over #10 Arizona at the Fiesta Bowl..they lost to Ole Miss the first game of the year, but finished with 12 wins..now if Mack had only let him run the offense and not let that punk MA meddle who knows what may have happened...#BroncoPower


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> I can't remember OK and Texas ever being as bad. Yesterday was just pitiful for those two!
> 
> Going into today...
> 
> 1Franco2151 1Franco2151
> 25889.32Tim3694 1Tim3694
> 20270.63Marvin 051 1Marvin 051
> 18062.34BonJustBon 1BonJustBon
> 16756.55SLICK 24 1SLICK 24
> 16254.06xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx
> 14946.97BroncoDouglas37172
> 11529.28Splash _em 1Splash _em
> 00.0


Might be time to update your rankings?


----------



## BrettG

Georgia tech is blowing out ms state, once again another overrated team exposed. This is what happens when half the conference (east) sucks and you schedule the school for the blind and the school for the deaf as your non conference games.


----------



## Tim Mc

So far the SEC West isn't looking like the dominant division they were made out to be.


----------



## Brad Turner

BrettG said:


> Georgia tech is blowing out ms state, once again another overrated team exposed. This is what happens when half the conference (east) sucks and you schedule the school for the blind and the school for the deaf as your non conference games.


Have the SEC east teams lost any of their bowl games yet?


----------



## John Robinson

With Arizona loosing to Boise St, are there any undefeated conferences left?


----------



## Franco

OK, here's an update. 

Bon has made up a lot of ground. Anyone can still win this thing.


1Franco2151 1Franco2151
33187.32BonJustBon 1BonJustBon
28672.63Marvin 051 1Marvin 051
22547.64xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx
22145.75Tim3694 1Tim3694
21643.26SLICK 24 1SLICK 24
19834.87BroncoDouglas37172
18730.58Splash _em 1Splash _em
 00.0
Page: *1*


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to family friend Coach Bryan Harsin and the Boise State Broncos on a thrilling win over #10 Arizona at the Fiesta Bowl..they lost to Ole Miss the first game of the year...


How come you ain't congratulating RichRod on yet another somnambulant (sleepwalking through the postseason) finish, or the two Mittippi "powerhouses" for naming their rivalry game - the Egg Bowl - with great prescience for how they typically perform in the postseason?

MG


----------



## MSDOGS1976

crackerd said:


> How come you ain't congratulating RichRod on yet another somnambulant (sleepwalking through the postseason) finish, or the two Mittippi "powerhouses" for naming their rivalry game - the Egg Bowl - with great prescience for how they typically perform in the postseason?
> 
> MG


Actually Dan Mullen is 3-2 and Freeze 2-1 in bowl games. Not world beaters but there are worse records out there. But they both sucked yesterday. I would be willing to bet there are a lot of schools that would trade places with them this year.


----------



## crackerd

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Actually Dan Mullen is 3-2 and Freeze 2-1 in bowl games. Not world beaters but there are worse records out there. But they both sucked yesterday. I would be willing to bet there are a lot of schools that would trade places with them this year.


You're right - I should've said "typically perform in _*bowl games that mean something*_ in the big picture," but that wouldn't resonate because neither L'il Sis or Tippi Tate has been in many of those. At least not in the 55 years or so I've been following both. To be fair, Saban's entreaty to his team to "act like you've been there before" would be wasted on the college football powers in Magnolia State. No, let me rephrase that: would be wasted on the college football powers in the Magnolia State not named _*Delta State*_.

MG


----------



## Craig Clark

Being an Ole Miss fan, born and grew up in and around Oxford, it's been a very exciting season, disappointed that we did not play better in the Peach Bowl, hats off to TCU for a well executed game congrats on the win. That being said I love college football. To be considered a good football team IMO you should consistently get better as the season plays out, the win column may or may not reflect that. The Rebels or the Bulldogs didn't in my opinion get much better than they did the beginning of the season. They were just a handful of SEC teams that did. Well got the black eye peas on with the neck bones. Going to enjoy another great day of College football.
Craig Clark
www.splashkennels.com


----------



## John Robinson

Craig Clark said:


> Being an Ole Miss fan, born and grew up in and around Oxford, it's been a very exciting season, disappointed that we did not play better in the Peach Bowl, hats off to TCU for a well executed game congrats on the win. That being said I love collage football. To be considered a good football team in IMO you should consistently get better as the season plays out, the win column may or may not reflect that. The Rebels or the Bulldogs didn't in my opinion get much better than they did the beginning of the season. They were just a handful of SEC teams that did. Well got the black eye peas on with the neck bones. Going to enjoy another great day of Collage football.
> Craig Clark
> www.splashkennels.com


Gracious fan, no excuses, just an appreciation for good football and love of his teams.


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> Gracious fan, no excuses, just an appreciation for good football and love of his teams.


Yes, but he's enjoying a different game than we are... I have not seen a *collage* game yet. It must be confusing...


----------



## crackerd

huntinman said:


> Yes, but he's enjoying a different game than we are... I have not seen a *collage* game yet. It must be confusing...


*Collagen* games, Bill - you know, for developing soft-mouthed retrievers










But if it weren't a different game, I agree with John's agreement with Craig Clark's graciousness.

MG


----------



## road kill

Melvin Gordon III is pretty good!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Couple hours away from Florida meeting a real team. Get your comments in before your mouth is full of crow...

/Paul


----------



## mjh345

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Couple hours away from Florida meeting a real team. Get your comments in before your mouth is full of crow...
> 
> /Paul


Florida's season is over
Are you maybe referring to "Pretender" State University?


----------



## John Robinson

Wisconsin just beat a very good Auburn team in OT.


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Couple hours away from Florida meeting a real team. Get your comments in before your mouth is full of crow...
> 
> /Paul


Paul I hope you're right, I just don't have any idea how those two teams match up.


----------



## duk4me

Sec secsecsec


----------



## BonMallari

road kill said:


> Melvin Gordon III is pretty good!


watching the after game celebration and seeing Coach Alvarez getting the gatorade bath and being hoisted on the players shoulders...That's what college football is all about...

Congrats to all my Badger friends across the country...nice win


----------



## MSDOGS1976

crackerd said:


> You're right - I should've said "typically perform in _*bowl games that mean something*_ in the big picture," but that wouldn't resonate because neither L'il Sis or Tippi Tate has been in many of those. At least not in the 55 years or so I've been following both. To be fair, Saban's entreaty to his team to "act like you've been there before" would be wasted on the college football powers in Magnolia State. No, let me rephrase that: would be wasted on the college football powers in the Magnolia State not named _*Delta State*_.
> 
> MG


Well based on your standards, you could say the same thing about 90% of the schools that participate in college football. I enjoy watching teams from all over the country. Not just the major powers that play in 'meaningful' games.


----------



## David Lambert

John Robinson said:


> Wisconsin just beat a very good Auburn team in OT.


That was a good game.


----------



## huntinman

mjh345 said:


> Florida's season is over
> Are you maybe referring to "Pretender" State University?


Not quite...


----------



## BrettG

The Wisconsin/auburn game was a good watch. Baylor took a little longer to take control than I thought they would.


----------



## John Robinson

BrettG said:


> The Wisconsin/auburn game was a good watch. Baylor took a little longer to take control than I thought they would.


Are they in control? If they make this fg. FG blocked game still up for grabs!


----------



## John Robinson

I don't believe this game!


----------



## David Lambert

Wow another great finish!!


----------



## John Robinson

Wow I thought the Wisconsin game was good. The Big Ten looks relevant again, though Ohio State has a huge hill to climb with a third string qb.


----------



## John Robinson

With all these upsets I'm a bit worried for Oregon.


----------



## BrettG

Wow, walk outside to do a little work come back in and Michigan state wins the game. I can't believe I missed that finish.


----------



## wetdog

On to the Oregon/Florida game in just a few minutes. Go ducks.


----------



## Dan Storts

The powerhouse SEC West 1-4 it is only better if OSU beats Bama. 

Forgot about Arkansas probably the best 500 team in the country.


----------



## John Robinson

I love the Rose Bowl! What a great setting for a college football game. I've been to five Rose Bowl games in my life, it is awesome. When I was real little, like 1953 or so, my dad worked as an engineer for Honeywell and they sent him to a six week class in Pennsylvania. He was in a bar New Year's Day and watched the Rose Bowl on TV. It was a typical sunny day with snow on the mountains and people wearing short sleeve shirts. The guys in the bar thought it was all a fake Hollywood set, as it couldn't be that nice in January.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> With all these upsets I'm a bit worried for Oregon.


John, no matter what the oddsmakers say, the upset would be Zer-O-gon winning.


----------



## mngundog

Dan Storts said:


> The powerhouse SEC West 1-4 it is only better if OSU beats Bama.
> 
> Forgot about Arkansas probably the best 500 team in the country.


Don't worry, Jacob will have an excuse for every loss.


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> Don't worry, Jacob will have an excuse for every loss.


If Alabama looses Jacob's head will explode.


----------



## John Robinson

Dan Storts said:


> The powerhouse SEC West 1-4 it is only better if OSU beats Bama.
> 
> Forgot about Arkansas probably the best 500 team in the country.


Being married to a Razorback, I have to root for Arkansas, especially against their traditional foe in Texas.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> If Alabama looses Jacob's head will explode.


It would have been nice if Alabama would have had to face a quality team, in terms of over-rated OS would have fit in nicely in the sec west.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> John, no matter what the oddsmakers say, the upset would be Zer-O-gon winning.


we just scored three times against him in one series&#55357;&#56836;
/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> we just scored three times against him in one series��
> /Paul


Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Good thing they can kick field goals

/Paul


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The zebras put in the fix. How you can hog tie a TE and tackle him in the endzone is beyond me. Free Shoes U got screwed.


----------



## Tim Mc

Flipped my pick to Oregon two minutes before kickoff. Might as well pick them if I'm pulling for them.
looks like a smart move now but if FSU showed one thing this year, it's that they don't panic and are never out of the game.


----------



## John Robinson

FSU just scored a touchdown and looked unstoppable on that late in the half drive.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The zebras put in the fix. How you can hog tie a TE and tackle him in the endzone is beyond me. Free Shoes U got screwed.


You could just as easy called it offensive pass interference, good no call.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The zebras put in the fix. How you can hog tie a TE and tackle him in the endzone is beyond me. Free Shoes U got screwed.


That was crazy. About as blatant a PI as could be. FSU is hurting themselves though. Left way too many points out on the field.


----------



## John Robinson

Mariota throws an interception, 16 seconds left. Could get a FG.


----------



## John Robinson

That was an exciting first half. Schafer, is FSU a little better than you thought?


----------



## Migillicutty

And rashad green drops a ball and the best kicker in the country hits the upright. Typical of the first half for FSU lots of inches not going their way. Oregon is a good football team and playing good RZ defense.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> You could just as easy called it offensive pass interference, good no call.


No way. That was a mugging in the wide open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> That was crazy. About as blatant a PI as could be. FSU is hurting themselves though. Left way too many points out on the field.


Textbook even. 

I thought they would have scored on the drive they turned the ball over inside the 5. It looks like they can spread Oregon out & run on them.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> You could just as easy called it offensive pass interference, good no call.


Come on John. DB grabbed him, never let go and rode him to the ground. No doubt is PI but FSU has had opportunities to be in the lead and hasn't executed. some of that is oregon playing good d in the redzone. Some of it is self inflicted. Couple inches go a different way and FSU is leading. Oh well they like the comeback role. Just don't know if they can hold up defensively in the second half.


----------



## BrettG

good half, Oregon's d looked a little gassed at the end of the half.


----------



## crackerd

SEC officiating crew gonna fry the Criminoles if they don't flambe themselves first with all their mistakes.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

FSU coming on strong.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Ya they look good. Lol

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

Now Oregon scores. I think it will come down to who's defense steps up. I hate to say it, but I think Winston will be the better pro QB, kind of reminds me of Rothlesburger.


----------



## John Robinson

There's the turnover.

Now the quick score. With all the FSU comeback wins, I don't think they are used to a fast team like Oregon.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Pretty quiet in here

/Paul


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Now Oregon scores. I think it will come down to who's defense steps up. I hate to say it, but I think Winston will be the better pro QB, kind of reminds me of Rothlesburger.


There is no doubt winston will be better in the NFL. Turnovers killing FSU this half. Tip your cap to oregon for stripping them.


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Pretty quiet in here
> 
> /Paul


You're a typical classless fan that makes any fanbase look bad. It's pretty obvious you don't know how to handle success and doubtful you ever strapped on the pads.


----------



## John Robinson

Actually I believe both QBs will be good at the next level.


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> Now Oregon scores. I think it will come down to who's defense steps up. I hate to say it, but I think Winston will be the better pro QB, *kind of reminds me of Rothlesburger.*


in more ways than one....


----------



## Migillicutty

Guess you didn't see that a fmr FL supreme court justice ruled that winston did nothing wrong and the threshold for the accuser was a mere preponderance of evidence? Pretty scummy to keep throwing that around about a college kid that has now been investigated three times and found innocent of wrong doing.


----------



## Codatango

Oh man - ANOTHER FSU turnover !!!! GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## John Robinson

Cutty, I like you but I don't believe he was exonerated, just not enough evidence to convict. The whole thing kind of stinks to me.


----------



## huntinman

I thought I heard Winston moaning...


----------



## John Robinson

FSU stayed close for a while, but turn overs killed them. Wow, there's another one. Oregon scores so fast it makes the other team panic into mistakes.


----------



## Migillicutty

Three investigations John the last by a Supreme Court judge in a proceeding with a very low threshold to rule in favor of the accused. I mean what else can exonerate him?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> There is no doubt winston will be better in the NFL. Turnovers killing FSU this half. Tip your cap to oregon for stripping them.


'Cutty, don't want to talk too soon but it'd be nice for y'all to have Jake Coker getting ready to go in for W(innocent)ston.

'Cause I think the statute of limitations for suicide by bad quarterback play has run out...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> FSU stayed close for a while, but turn overs killed them. Wow, there's another one. Oregon scores so fast it makes the other team panic into mistakes.


Yep the young freshman back is going to be a great one for us, but his two fumbles when FSU was shredding the oregon D killed us. It was a hell of a run. Never expected it to last this long. Lots of talent being loaded up on the roster. I expect FSU will be a contender for a while.


----------



## jd6400

:grab::gra:


John Robinson said:


> FSU coming on strong.


Yea...they sure are


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Three investigations John the last by a Supreme Court judge in a proceeding with a very low threshold to rule in favor of the accused. I mean what else can exonerate him?


It's pretty much water under the bridge at this point, and I would draft Winston to play on my pro team, but the whole thing was botched from the beginning with lots of conflict of interest involved. You'll always believe he was innocent and I'll always believe there was something fishy with the whole investigation. Like I said, it's water under the bridge and time to move on.


----------



## John Robinson

jd6400 said:


> :grab::gra:
> 
> Yea...they sure are


Tell me you weren't nervous at that point. Easy to make fun now that it's officially a blowout.


----------



## John Robinson

Another turnover, wow.

I'll admit I'm very surprised at how dominating Oregon is.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Good thing the ducks aren't playing well

/Paul


----------



## jd6400

John Robinson said:


> Another turnover, wow.
> 
> I'll admit I'm very surprised at how dominating Oregon is.


Me too....


----------



## John Robinson

Another touchdown, FSU has just quit trying. After all the close games today, it's nice to have a convincing win. Unless you're an FSU fan, sorry Cutty. The snowball started rolling downhill and nothing could stop it.


----------



## Dan Storts

30 minutes until the SEC guys can start making fun of the OSU weak 3 string quarterback.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> It's pretty much water under the bridge at this point, and I would draft Winston to play on my pro team, but the whole thing was botched from the beginning with lots of conflict of interest involved. You'll always believe he was innocent and I'll always believe there was something fishy with the whole investigation. Like I said, it's water under the bridge and time to move on.


 There were definity misteps in the original investigation but nothing egregious. Especially when it came to evidence. There was lots of physical evidence. Rape kit and toxicology done within hours. Witness statements taken within hours. The delays were as much a fault of the accuser as the TPD. Factor in her changing her story materially 4 times has lead to him not only not being convicted but not charged and finally the COC hearing finding that a preponderance of the evidence not being in favor of the accused after researching thousands of pages of documents and hearing testimony. It is water under the bridge now but not for him. It changed his life and after all that he still has people questioning whether he did it because of the way it was reported in the media. I think that's sad. No one knows for sure but after three seperate investigations I think he should be the one getting the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Migillicutty

Congrats to Schaffer. Your ducks played a good game and are a very good team.


----------



## jd6400

Dan Storts said:


> 30 minutes until the SEC guys can start making fun of the OSU weak 3 string quarterback.


Come on Dan,really?


----------



## Bruce MacPherson

Now all we need is an Ohio State win and all those SEC guys can rethink their unbeatable programs. FSU who? GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## John Robinson

Where are Alabama and Ohio State playing? By how much is Alabama favored?


----------



## Dan Storts

New Orleans (Sugar Bowl) and Alabama favored by 9


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> Where are Alabama and Ohio State playing? By how much is Alabama favored?


I need you on my side with the Bucks tonight John!
Let's go Bucks!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

All year been listening to people put down the ducks. Where are you know?

/Paul


----------



## huntinman

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> All year been listening to people put down the ducks. Where are you know?
> 
> /Paul


Shopping for crab legs...


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> I need you on my side with the Bucks tonight John!
> Let's go Bucks!!!


I am looking forward to good old fashioned PAC 12-Big Ten national championship game. This week I'll root for Ohio State, next game I'm all in with Oregon.


----------



## Codatango

Duck Fan now rooting' for the Buckeyes !!


----------



## John Robinson

First turnover go to Alabama. Touchdown Alabama.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Woo,woo Ducks. I was cheering all the way through for the Ducks. Good for them. Also hope this will get me back in Henninger's good graces as he was somewhat dismayed when I gave some Stanford Rose Bowl sweatshirts to a fellow pro back a few years ago. The Ducks were on top of their game tonight. Will be rooting for them to become the National Champions.

I agree with the assessment that Winston and Rothlesburger have a lot in common -- and do question whether either truly got an education while in college, which is really the primary purpose for going. Lack of good sportsmanship was shown when about 3/4 of the Florida team walked off the field without acknowledging the Ducks players.

Glenda


----------



## Migillicutty

I am wanting to pull for the ducks in the championship game but the ignorance on this board is going to make it really hard for me.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I am wanting to pull for the ducks in the championship game but the ignorance on this board is going to make it really hard for me.


Do you not like either Alabama or Ohio State? I would think that since Alabama is in your region you would root for them. If I don't feel strongly about a team I usually root for the closest team to me, from northwest to southeast.


----------



## John Robinson

Alabama looking pretty strong right now? The difference is field goals versus touchdowns inside the ten.


----------



## crackerd

Saddle up the Saban Death Star.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Do you not like either Alabama or Ohio State? I would think that since Alabama is in your region you would root for them. If I don't feel strongly about a team I usually root for the closest team to me, from northwest to southeast.


Not a fan of urban Meyer. Pretty indifferent about OSU. Nothing against Bama and really respect Saban. Just get tired of the media hyping the ENTIRE sec because one team is good(champs). It's the only conference that gets credit as an entire conference for having a champ. Ducks have never won it and Mariota seems like a good kid. I have nothing against them except for their classless ignorant fans on this board. I mean taking pot shots at Winston's education when he has over a 3.5 gpa and was accepted to Stanford out of HS. It's absurd. I guess when you've never had success you don't know how to handle it. 

So I'm undecided.


----------



## Migillicutty

Never mind, I just made up my mind. Talk about classless. 

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...chant-no-means-no-after-beating-florida-state

Roll Tide!


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Not a fan of urban Meyer. Pretty indifferent about OSU. Nothing against Bama and really respect Saban. Just get tired of the media hyping the ENTIRE sec because one team is good(champs). It's the only conference that gets credit as an entire conference for having a champ. Ducks have never won it and Mariota seems like a good kid. I have nothing against them except for their classless ignorant fans on this board. I mean taking pot shots at Winston's education when he has over a 3.5 gpa and was accepted to Stanford out of HS. It's absurd. I guess when you've never had success you don't know how to handle it.
> 
> So I'm undecided.


There are only a couple posters, Paul and Schafer who never gave FSU credit and those of us that don't like Winston aren't talking about his education. Personally I would take him on my team, I think he's a gamer. Other than that one bonehead fourth down play, he was fine today, it was all the other fumbles and the defense that lost it.


----------



## huntinman

Well, no does mean no in most cases. Unless, according to Winston, you hear a moan.


----------



## David Lambert

Not going to battle stats and everything else with you like the last 50 pages of this thread, but it is the only conference that routinely has 6-8 teams (sometimes more) in the top 25 at any time. Can't really say that for another conference. I am an LSU and SEC fan. Pulling for Bama tonight, but will probably be a Ducks fan on the 12th


----------



## mngundog

huntinman said:


> Well, no does mean no in most cases. Unless, according to Winston, you hear a moan.


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Migillicutty

See above for my decision and the education comments. 

turnovers killed FSU. Freshman back coughing up the ball on two consecutive series when FSU was ripping down the field changed the whole complexion of the game. Defense wasn't stout enough to bail him out. Oregon has a really good offense. You can't give them the ball four times in one quarter. If FSU goes in to take the lead and puts the pressure on Oregon who knows what happens. It was just one of those games. I think those teams are a lot more even than the final score indicated. Of course we won't get a do over like Oregon did. That's playoff football, win or go home.


----------



## coachmo

Migillicutty, your posts are usually logical and your points are well thought out, but (you knew a but was coming) your last post has a lot of if's, coulda's and maybe's! I agree with you that the teams were more even than the score indicated. I think that has a little to do with the Noles phoning it in which turned into a good old-fashion ass whupping!


----------



## Migillicutty

Agreed coach. Never said FSU would win. Have given credit to oregon. Just saying game would have been different if the fresh doesn't fumble. FSU O was rolling as well as Oregons. But he did and it was a whipping.


----------



## coachmo

No doubt the fumble changed the game in a huge way. The wheels really came off the wagon after that!


----------



## John Robinson

Cutty I totally agree with you. It looked to me like FSU and Winston was unstoppable. Problem is Oregon is so good on offense and so fast it forces your offense to play at the same level with no room for error. That puts unbelievable pressure on the players so mental errors ensue.

I would have liked to see FSU versus Alabama. I think that matchup would favor FSU.


----------



## John Robinson

We'll this game is closer than you would have thought half an hour ago.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Agreed coach. Never said FSU would win. Have given credit to oregon. Just saying game would have been different if the fresh doesn't fumble. FSU O was rolling as well as Oregons. But he did and it was a whipping.


 show mewereyougave credit? Lol

/Paul


----------



## Migillicutty

Multiple times I complemented oregon in several posts. Are you just trying to prove you have no class cause I think you've already accomplished it.


----------



## Dan Storts

John Robinson said:


> We'll this game is closer than you would have thought half an hour ago.


OSU are like blind squirrels they seems to always find nuts once in a while.


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> show mewereyougave credit? Lol
> 
> /Paul


Actually Cutty has been pretty classy all along. He just didn't think FSU was getting due credit for being 29 game undefeated, defending champions. I take issue with his blind defense of Winston, but I think we'll just have to agree to disagree on that. It's another poster who calls Oregon ZeroGon or something like that, big dish of crow for him.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Congrats to Schaffer. Your ducks played a good game and are a very good team.


Here's one of his post...


----------



## John Robinson

Dan Storts said:


> OSU are like blind squirrels they seems to always find nuts once in a while.


34-21 OSU, can they win this thing Dan? It's a shocker right now, I hope they keep it up! 28 unanswered points.


----------



## EdA

It appears that the Great St. Nick's team is not invincible and there is going to be quite a quarterback controversy at Ohio State next season.


----------



## John Robinson

David Lambert said:


> Not going to battle stats and everything else with you like the last 50 pages of this thread, but it is the only conference that routinely has 6-8 teams (sometimes more) in the top 25 at any time. Can't really say that for another conference. I am an LSU and SEC fan. Pulling for Bama tonight, but will probably be a Ducks fan on the 12th


That's the point, those of us outside the SEC believe other than a couple teams, those 6-8 teams are undeserving and only rank that high because they are in the SEC.


----------



## Migillicutty

I think the invincibility was already dispelled 

Hotty toddy regards


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> That's the point, those of us outside the SEC believe other than a couple teams, those 6-8 teams are undeserving and only rank that high because they are in the SEC.


Exactly...


----------



## David Lambert

John Robinson said:


> That's the point, those of us outside the SEC believe other than a couple teams, those 6-8 teams are undeserving and only rank that high because they are in the SEC.


And a valid arguement at times in regards to certain of those said teams, my Tigers being one of them this year. This bowl season definitely supports your statement. TCU certainly proved it.


----------



## Dan Storts

EdA said:


> It appears that the Great St. Nick's team is not invincible and there is going to be quite a quarterback controversy at Ohio State next season.


Always is this 3rd stringer was suppose to be the starter this year.

However the game is not over.


----------



## John Robinson

Boy Jones takes forever to throw the ball.


----------



## John Robinson

David Lambert said:


> And a valid arguement at times in regards to certain of those said teams, my Tigers being one of them this year. This bowl season definitely supports your statement. TCU certainly proved it.


It is very hard in this day and age to rank teams that don't play each other. Remember back when the AFL and NFL were completely separate, and it was just presumed the NFL was the far superior league? At least until they started playing each other and Joe Namath showed the AFL -AFC was equal if not better than the NFL.


----------



## John Robinson

Man that punter is awesome...


----------



## David Lambert

And that defense is not.


----------



## John Robinson

OSU is proving to be gamers... Maybe it should have been OSU - TCU in the playoff...


----------



## crackerd

Looking like it ought've been TCU and Boise State rather than 'Bama and FSU in the playoff with OSU and soon not to be Zer-O-gon but the new NC Ducks. Barring a miracle, Buckeyes got this one.


----------



## John Robinson

Why the pass play??? Run out the clock.


----------



## Dan Storts

Yes SEC west 1-5


----------



## John Robinson

Dan Storts said:


> Yes SEC west 1-5


Congrats Dan, Ohio State and the Big Ten are back!


----------



## Dan Storts

If you go the D's or B's you still have Ucks


----------



## EdA

Dan Storts said:


> Yes SEC west 1-5


2 & 5, Arkansas and TAMU won, everyone else lost


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Multiple times I complemented oregon in several posts. Are you just trying to prove you have no class cause I think you've already accomplished it.


no class? How about walking off the field not shaking hands? You gave no credit ever. We kicked ass. Suck it up

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

SEC got shown for what they are. 

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

Now that the BCS nightmare is over I feel like the earth has been put back on its axis. This showed the Issues I had with the BCS all these years, if this were a BCS year it would have been #1 Alabama playing #2 FSU for the National Championship. I couldn't argue with that ranking going in, but there have been years where I felt our top PAC 12 team could have beaten one of those #1 or 2 teams, but we never got the chance.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> 2 & 5, Arkansas and TAMU won, everyone else lost


It's funny that Arkansas was 0 and 17 against SEC competition, but with some very close games against good team. Right now you could argue that they are the best SEC team, certainly the best defense in the SEC that was once vaunted for great defenses. Also I could argue that Arkansas and certainly TAMU don't belong in the SEC. Same with Missouri, those teams don't seem very southeastern to me. Arkansas used to be southwest.


----------



## Migillicutty

Kind of wish they could have waited one more year. Haha. This is better though.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Kind of wish they could have waited one more year. Haha. This is better though.


You're a class act Cutty...


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Kind of wish they could have waited one more year. Haha. This is better though.


'Cutty, seems everyone agrees the FBS playoff system has imperfections that still need working out. If you asked Condoleezza Rice, a keen student of the game, she'd probably tell you that one of those imperfections was putting the system in place without contingencies for the two losing teams.

Like, if it were done the way the NFL playoffs evolved, there would be the Runners-Up Bowl, officially the "Playoff Bowl," and guess who would be playing next week? Actually guess who would be playing the week *after* the championship game between OSU and soon-not-to-be Zer-O-gon but the NC Ducks - yes, the week _*after*_, that's genius, right? You "betcha," 'Bama v. FSU. Playing in what Condi would also tell you that Vince Lombardi labeled "The Sh*t Bowl." Yes, Pope Vincent the Packer profaned it - but they never had an ethics hearing for *him*, did they? Jameis Winnocentson got railroaded, pure and simple - that hearing could have been time better devoted to his preparations for the soon-not-to-be Zer-O-gon but NC Ducks.

Anyhow, what a great one that Spit Bowl would be, especially if played at a neutral site (say Baton Rouge)...Two teams that came up severely short, not in talent, but in defensive discipline and failure to execute offensively (well, save for executing _*themselves*_, as John McKay would have it). Hey, what can we say (Jacob included) but wait'll next year, and Roll Tide, right?

MG


----------



## Franco

I guess that the 5 different SEC teams that beat out of conference teams for National Championships over the past 15 years really didn't happen! Add to that their record in non-conference games during the regular season and their dominance in Bowl games expect for this one season. One underperforming season by the conference and the jealousy of some for the SEC really shows.;-)

Standings going into the stretch...


1Franco2151 1Franco2151
36478.82Marvin 051 1Marvin 051
34571.43BonJustBon 1BonJustBon
32562.94Tim3694 1Tim3694
31056.15xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx
25130.86BroncoDouglas37172
25030.57SLICK 24 1SLICK 24
22424.38Splash _em 1Splash _em
 00.0


----------



## huntinman

Quote by Winston after the game:

"It hurts badder than you can imagine"


----------



## BonMallari

only got to watch the 1st half of the Rose Bowl game, and knew the results of the Sugar Bowl via updates throughout the evening while at work, kinda ambivalent about the results of both games..But what I see from the aftermath is that there will be more time spent dissecting the two semifinal games and very little attention toward the National Championship game

Not sure who I will pull for in the Championship game, not a fan of either, not a hater of either..I do like Urban Meyer, the guy is a winner, NO disputing that...Hope its a great game, eleven days of hype coming up


----------



## Franco

Blame it on Suh!


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> You're a class act Cutty...


Thanks John. Right back at ya. 

Crackered that is one of my all time favorite McKay quotes: 

reporter: coach what do you think of your teams execution 

McKay: I'm all for it.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> Blame it on Suh!


Tremendous, Frank! Bet it was Mr. Suh's crab-leg stomp what put that avenging blow on Winnocentston, too!

'Cutty, the game takes funny bounces, it's true, but few of those bounces are as stark as tOSU runners and receivers bouncing off 'Bama's vaunted defense. All...game...long. In fact, while 'Bama started out as one of the youngest teams in the country (to steal a line from the rural Lee County losers over in West Georgia), and did proceed to become better - as a team - over the course of the season, their defense did not. *DID NOT*, do you hear me, Coach Saban! Gouged and gouged again, and since defense wins championships, the Tide ain't sniffin' no 'nother NC this year.

And if I may rant a little further - the whole thing can be laid at the slow feet of a typical Ohio linebacker - only a typically slow Ohio linebacker who plays not for tOSU but in the middle for the Crimson Tide. Won't mention him by name, but says here that his step and reaction time were a major deterrent to, er, slowing down the track meets that ensued when the opponents got the football.

Why, I'm almost tempted to say that Saban planned it that way by bringing in the freshman punter who averaged about 75 yards a kick - "They're gonna score on us, and score often, but we're gonna make sure they work for it by going the length of the field almost every time." Of course, "making" 'em go the length of the field on a single play, as tOSU did with some regularity, probably wasn't in the defensive game plan!...

So now it's "On (to) Wisconsin" - 'Bama's 2015 opening opponent, T-minus 235 days and counting according to Jacob's calculations... Hmm, tOSU beat 'em by 59, 'Bama only lost to the Buckeyes by a TD, early odds favor the Tide at -52, right?

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Tremendous, Frank! Bet it was Mr. Suh's crab-leg stomp what put that avenging blow on Winnocentston, too!
> 
> 'Cutty, the game takes funny bounces, it's true, but few of those bounces are as stark as tOSU runners and receivers bouncing off 'Bama's vaunted defense. All...game...long. In fact, while 'Bama started out as one of the youngest teams in the country (to steal a line from the rural Lee County losers over in West Georgia), and did proceed to become better - as a team - over the course of the season, their defense did not. *DID NOT*, do you hear me, Coach Saban! Gouged and gouged again, and since defense wins championships, the Tide ain't sniffin' no 'nother NC this year.
> 
> And if I may rant a little further - the whole thing can be laid at the slow feet of a typical Ohio linebacker - only a typically slow Ohio linebacker who plays not for tOSU but in the middle for the Crimson Tide. Won't mention him by name, but says here that his step and reaction time were a major deterrent to, er, slowing down the track meets that ensued when the opponents got the football.
> 
> Why, I'm almost tempted to say that Saban planned it that way by bringing in the freshman punter who averaged about 75 yards a kick - "They're gonna score on us, and score often, but we're gonna make sure they work for it by going the length of the field almost every time." Of course, "making" 'em go the length of the field on a single play, as tOSU did with some regularity, probably wasn't in the defensive game plan!...
> 
> So now it's "On (to) Wisconsin" - 'Bama's 2015 opening opponent, T-minus 235 days and counting according to Jacob's calculations... Hmm, tOSU beat 'em by 59, 'Bama only lost to the Buckeyes by a TD, early odds favor the Tide at -52, right?
> 
> MG


That's the part that surprised me the most, it's not like the OSU QB was any good at passing, still they couldn't stop him. I remember Saban's Alabama defense as being impenetrable, . As a matter of fact that seemed to be a signature of all the good SEC teams during that great run. Other than Arkansas, I didn't see that great defense on any of the SEC teams. On the other hand, that punter was awesome! Punters rarely get drafted in the NFL, most go as undrafted free agents, not this guy. Some team is going to pick him and be set for years.


----------



## John Robinson

From my "_unbiased"_ viewpoint, the two SEC teams I like going into next year are LSU and Arkansas. If LSU develops that Harris guy, they look good and Arkansas is hitting their stride and gaining confidence. I would love a regular out of conference game between LSU and USC every year like we have with Notre Dame, but in this era where two losses puts you out of contention, it would be too big a gamble for either team to schedule that tough an opponent.


----------



## BrettG

Some great games yesterday, championship game should be a good one.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> From my "_unbiased"_ viewpoint, the two SEC teams I like going into next year are LSU and Arkansas. If LSU develops that Harris guy, they look good and Arkansas is hitting their stride and gaining confidence. I would love a regular out of conference game between LSU and USC every year like we have with Notre Dame, but in this era where two losses puts you out of contention, it would be too big a gamble for either team to schedule that tough an opponent.


John - your arrogance is showing . USC is going to have a hard time getting out of the PAC-12 without 2 losses. Don't count your 
chickens too early . 

I did watch both games yesterday & did feel both QB's in the FSU game played well - they will both play on Sunday & well if they end 
up being drafted into a good situation. The score was not indicative the quality of the players. BTW, the Oregon players who did the chant 
will be disciplined - whether it's because they were stupid or just not wanting to give anyone BB material only the coach knows.

As for AL-OSU - I'm a Basketball person, in a 3 game tourney you do not look beyond the opponent that you are facing, teams that do 
generally lose. I have the gut feeling AL, knowing OR had won, may have been looking ahead to playing them & failed to take care of 
the business in front of them. Bad teams generally are not available at this level. I also believe the BCS playoffs need 8 teams. 

All in all - I believe the PAC-12 plays the least cupcake schedule of any conference in the country & the Big 10 (now 12) is right behind them.
The only team in the PAC-12 not capable of beating anyone right now is CO & that will change or they'll get kicked out of the conference &
Boise State will come in.

I am truly amazed at the SEC's inability to develop QB's. LSU needs a new HC!


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> John - your arrogance is showing . USC is going to have a hard time getting out of the PAC-12 without 2 losses. Don't count your
> chickens too soon.
> 
> All in all - I believe the PAC-12 plays the least cupcake schedule of any conference in the country & the Big 10 (now 12) is right behind them.
> The only team in the PAC-12 not capable of beating anyone right now is CO & that will change or they'll get kicked out of the conference &
> Boise State will come in.
> 
> I am truly amazed at the SEC's inability to develop QB's. LSU needs a new HC!


Marvin, I would never presume. Right now USC is the third or fourth best team in the PAC 12, if that. I was just saying two losses isn't going to cut it for any team, so there is little incentive to schedule a tough out of conference team on a regular basis. Too bad for that. I agree that with the emergence of the two Arizona teams, Oregon's dominance, Stanford, USC, UCLa, Washington, Utah, Ore St. and even Cal, there are very few cupcakes in the PAC 12.


----------



## Jeff Huntington

John Robinson said:


> It's funny that Arkansas was 0 and 17 against SEC competition, but with some very close games against good team. Right now you could argue that they are the best SEC team, certainly the best defense in the SEC that was once vaunted for great defenses. Also I could argue that Arkansas and certainly TAMU don't belong in the SEC. Same with Missouri, those teams don't seem very southeastern to me. Arkansas used to be southwest.


Leave Arkanasas alone John Stay out west


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Marvin, I would never presume. Right now USC is the third or fourth best team in the PAC 12, if that. I was just saying two losses isn't going to cut it for any team, so there is little incentive to schedule a tough out of conference team on a regular basis. Too bad for that. I agree that with the emergence of the two Arizona teams, Oregon's dominance, Stanford, USC, UCLa, Washington, Utah, Ore St. and even Cal, there are very few cupcakes in the PAC 12.


As evidenced by spurrier who coaches in the "mighty" SEC being scarred to play FSU. 

http://southcarolina.247sports.com/Bolt/Gamecocks-turned-down-marquee-game-for-2016-34298660


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> I am truly amazed at the SEC's inability to develop QB's. LSU needs a new HC!


hmmm, you mean like Cam Newton, Jay Cutler, Peyton Manning, Eli Manning, Rex Grossman, Chase Daniels, Zack Mettenburg, Jason Campbell, Mathew Stafford, Johnny Manziel, Ryan Tannehill all current NFL QBs, may be others but those are the ones who I remember.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> hmmm, you mean like Cam Newton, Jay Cutler, Peyton Manning, Eli Manning, Rex Grossman, Chase Daniels, Zack Mettenburg, Jason Campbell, Mathew Stafford, Johnny Manziel, Ryan Tannehill all current NFL QBs, may be others but those are the ones who I remember.


If you remove the Manning's, probably coached more by their dad than any, you have a bunch unproven or lifetime 7-9's at best in the NFL. 
But I was talking of their inability to take over a college game & produce results.


----------



## coachmo

I'm always amazed at the experts here on rtf!


----------



## DoubleHaul

Marvin S said:


> If you remove the Manning's, probably coached more by their dad than any, you have a bunch unproven or lifetime 7-9's at best in the NFL.
> But I was talking of their inability to take over a college game & produce results.


May be true but nobody can produce a true NFL bust like your neck of the woods *cough* Ryan Leaf *cough*


----------



## Marvin S

DoubleHaul said:


> May be true but nobody can produce a true NFL bust like your neck of the woods *cough* Ryan Leaf *cough*


No argument on that - but he did come from a program that has produced a couple of fair to middling 
hand the ball off types. Hopefully Mike Leach can get that going again!


----------



## DoubleHaul

EdA said:


> hmmm, you mean like Cam Newton, Jay Cutler, Peyton Manning, Eli Manning, Rex Grossman, Chase Daniels, Zack Mettenburg, Jason Campbell, Mathew Stafford, Johnny Manziel, Ryan Tannehill all current NFL QBs, may be others but those are the ones who I remember.


You forgot Connor Shaw, the current starter for the Browns--and who looks to be by far their best QB.


----------



## BonMallari

First of all, conferences do not produce QB's..offensive systems and philosophies produce them..

Certain institutions and their coaches are going to recruit QB's out of HS that run a similar type of offense to the one they currently run or the one that offensive coordinator uses

that was one of the biggest reasons that Coach Harsin had such a tough time at Texas, MB liked the type of offense they ran at BSU but they didnt recruit that type of QB, instead the got a HS phenom whose coach in HS was Chad Morris (Clemson OC, new SMU head coach) and his offense was completely different...

Look at the type of QB that Saban has won with in McElroy and McCarron....neither has an NFL caliber arm but they run the offense and make very few mental mistakes...Same goes for Urban Meyer QB's like Alex Smith, Tebow, Chris Leak, all good field managers but only Smith has been able to carve out a decent career in the NFL...

Now you have Mariota, unless he gets drafted by Chip Kelly and the Eagles, he may have a tough time transitioning to an NFL type QB


----------



## EdA

DoubleHaul said:


> May be true but nobody can produce a true NFL bust like your neck of the woods *cough* Ryan Leaf *cough*


Hey don't forget Sonny Sixkiller


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, thanks for the congratulations. From my perspective, it was a damn good game and look forward to us playing OSU. Not trying to rub it in, but I don't think that Oregon should be measured by their defeating FSU. 7 point favorites against OSU. Hmmmm

This bowl season has shown a couple things:

1. All the big conferences have good teams and bad teams----there is not just one strong conference----the SEC. Well, maybe should take that back-----Tennessee is fact beating Iowa. 

2. Cutty, FSU has a great football tradition. The likes of Winston, IMHO, besmirches that noble tradition. I don't know if you saw his press conference post-game---the same preening, crowing asshole. I guess that he probably can't help himself---he is who he is. But if you also listened to Mariota's interview after--well, there is no comparison of the character of these two young men. I think Winston is going to a marginal player in the NFL----like Manzel, he doesn't have his head on right to be a super player at that level.

3. This four team play-off isn't much better than the old BCS system. TCU might very well be the best college team in the country.

4. I think that you are going to have your wishes granted for USC. Scholarships are back and they recruiting as well as any team in the nation. I anticipate that we are going to see a drop off at Oregon next year. And if U O beats OSU in the championship, at the start of the season next year, Oregon will be number 1 when they should be about 14. Oh, well, its still fun


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Hey don't forget Sonny Sixkiller


We get him on TV quite often. He is the greeter for one of the casino's on the 
Peninsula & plays a lot of golf. Looks pretty good & apparently is well taken 
care of by the casino.


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> We get him on TV quite often. He is the greeter for one of the casino's on the
> Peninsula & plays a lot of golf. Looks pretty good & apparently is well taken
> care of by the casino.


Our ancestors mostly avoided their Native American ancestry thinking it an embarrassment (how can one be embarrassed by ones ancestry without whom they would not be here) but now most wish they had a piece of the casino/oil money pie. If anyone's ancestors were in North America before +\-1850 there is a significant potential for Native American blood the earlier they arrived the more likely the possibility.


----------



## Migillicutty

Schaffer, That preening ahole was late to the presser and still in full pads because he took the time to go to every single players locker and shake their hand and thank them for the season. That preening ahole went to midfield and congratulated mariota in the face of classless and awful chants being made about him by oregon players. You don't have a clue about winston or who he is as a person. He didn't say a thing in that presser that was over the top. He is a competitor who hates losing. You also have no idea how he will do in the NFL. I guarantee you can't even tell me the routes and corresponding numbers in the route tree without looking it up, so really your "evaluation" of his ability is as worthless at tits on a boar hog. 

Anyone watching that game with football acumen saw that winston is the more NFL ready QB. Mariota is great and runs that system exceptionally well but when 85% of your pass attempts are within 5 yds of the line of scrimmage it leaves a lot of question marks as to whether or not your game will translate to the next level. It may and it may not.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, you, 'Cutty and I ain't really relevant to this conversation any more - well, _*you*_ might be for a while, as it seems Baton Rouge is plunged into grief today with news of Doris Smith's demise. I don't think that event is tied to Le Smiles' demise in the SEC standings, but you gotta admit that Le Smiles and Doris (better known as Elly May Clampett _*nee*_ Donna Douglas) were never seen together in public at the same time, both liked to stick a blade of grass into their thought processes, and both had a propensity for neologisms and "grazing" animals. So I ask you, could Elly May Clampett actually have *been* Le Smiles albeit with a crewcut and a purple polo shirt and all them big ol' engaging Le sMiles?

MG


----------



## Franco

Results with three more games to go. I went 4 for 4 yesterday thanks to the huge Houston comeback!

Thanks for playing.


1Franco2151 1Franco215150799.42Marvin 051 1Marvin 05141382.63BonJustBon 1BonJustBon38870.84Tim3694 1Tim369434549.05xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx31837.36BroncoDouglas3717228527.47SLICK 24 1SLICK 2425322.48 


----------



## schaeffer

Still in pads and it justifies him acting like that? Maybe he was just hungry for a few crab legs.


----------



## Migillicutty

Acting like what? What did he say that offended your delicate sensibilities so bad. Surely if you are so disgusted by Jameis presser you must be mortified by the antics of the duck players after the game. Where is your outrage over that? What names do you want to call them? 

By the way can you tell me what a 7 technique is without looking it up? How about the boundary corners responsibility in a cover 6? That's what I thought. Care to regale us with more player evals when you don't even know the difference between a safety and a corner on your own team.


----------



## mngundog

Migillicutty said:


> Acting like what? What did he say that offended your delicate sensibilities so bad. Surely if you are so disgusted by Jameis presser you must be mortified by the antics of the duck players after the game. Where is your outrage over that? What names do you want to call them?
> 
> By the way can you tell me what a 7 technique is without looking it up? How about the boundary corners responsibility in a cover 6? That's what I thought. Care to regale us with more player evals when you don't even know the difference between a safety and a corner on your own team.


It is comical comparing a couple of kids chanting "No say no", to Jamies Winton's actions.


----------



## Marvin S

Franco said:


> Results with three more games to go. I went 4 for 4 yesterday thanks to the huge Houston comeback!
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 1Franco2151 1Franco215150799.42Marvin 051 1Marvin 05141382.63BonJustBon 1BonJustBon38870.84Tim3694 1Tim369434549.05xWar Hammerx 1xWar Hammerx31837.36BroncoDouglas3717228527.47SLICK 24 1SLICK 2425322.48 


Actually we owe you a thanks for setting it up - some of these wise cracking experts need to do an entry -
then we could see how smart they are . Maybe next year!!!!!!


----------



## Franco

Marvin S said:


> Actually we owe you a thanks for setting it up - some of these wise cracking experts need to do an entry -
> then we could see how smart they are . Maybe next year!!!!!!


That's what I'm talking about!

If you look at the page link, the average score is 50%. 

BTW, I only bet on two games. FSU plus 6.5 and OSU plus 8(the two dogs plus the points), which lost me the vigorish.


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> That's what I'm talking about!
> 
> If you look at the page link, the average score is 50%.
> 
> BTW, I only bet on two games. FSU plus 6.5 and OSU plus 8(the two dogs plus the points), which lost me the vigorish.


did not bet on any bowl games this year, did not find the time to do any homework so the ESPN game was the only contest I entered..started fast and actually had the best average through the first 12 games, got hurt on the NY day Six...finished middle of the pack on all the other groups I joined...Thanks for setting it up


----------



## Franco

Phyliss from Bama call the Paul Finebaum Show after the loss. 

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12112515&ex_cid=espnFB

You go girl!


----------



## Migillicutty

mngundog said:


> It is comical comparing a couple of kids chanting "No say no", to Jamies Winton's actions.


Be specific. What actions after the game?


----------



## Thomas D

It was "no means no" relating to his off the field allegations last year.
Google it, easy enough to find.


----------



## Migillicutty

I know what was said by the Oregon players. I'm seeing a lot of hate for Winston's actions after the game and his presser. No one has given specifics. I'd like to know what people find so unsettling, or if it is just typical Winston hate for no reason.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> I know what was said by the Oregon players. I'm seeing a lot of hate for Winston's actions after the game and his presser. No one has given specifics. I'd like to know what people find so unsettling, or if it is just typical Winston hate for no reason.


FWIW - these are college kids - that some hang so much on their antics says a lot about the maturity level of the average fan -
I didn't play at this level in BB but we still had the groupies - it was a different time without all the instant messaging - What it 
really says is we have too many leeching off the efforts of these young athletes - I watched JW's eyes when he would line up for 
the snap - if he could willed that team to a victory with the look of determination shown in his eyes it would have happened - he's 
just a baby & maybe all this BS that has been heaped on him got to him - life goes on & we'll see how he lives his - I for one wish 
him all the success in the world!


----------



## schaeffer

"This game could have went either way, if you want to be---if everybody in this room just want to be real with themselves, this game could went either way. We turned the ball over a lot. WE BEAT OURSELF. Just be real with yourself right now. WE BEAT OURSELF"

By forty points? LOL

"We were never stopped at all. We beat ourselves"

"It was never over. Honestly, it was never over. We...just turned the ball over too many times. Bit it still ain't over. We can go play again. Honest."

As an aside, more than half of the FSU players walked off the field without shaking the Duck hands.

Now, lets compare that to Mariota's statements:

"It was an incredible and magical experience and FSU was a worthy opponent"

"I just wanted to focus on THIS TEAM and for US to kind go out there and e successful. It was just a great feeling and I'm happy for US."

Marietta threw for 338 yards and two touchdowns. Ran for another 62 yards and another touchdown, but he admitted to having a bad first half. No deflections, no excuses, no rationalizations.

Florida State did not just get beat, they got embarrassed. The final seven FSU drives went like this: Fumble, fumble, interception, fumble, punt, punt, punt.
There was so much pressure on FSU, that Winston tried to make unbelievable plays that ultimately blew up in his face.

As a journalist put it:

"Winston and Mariota didn't just lead their teams in different directions Thursday. They cut the postgame news conference in two pieces, one of them a steaming pile of denial and the other a gleaming stack of leadership."

As to Mariota only making short passes--come on, you know enough about football---the Ducks took what FSU gave them. Trust me, Mariota can throw the ball long.

Your upset, because Winston and FSU were EXPOSED. The truth of the matter is that they were exposed in about six games this last season--you just didn't want to see.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Franco said:


> Phyliss from Bama call the Paul Finebaum Show after the loss.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12112515&ex_cid=espnFB
> 
> You go girl!


Gotta love the true Bama followers!! After watching the Iron Bowl documentary last year on ESPN my wife wants me to take her to the Iron Bowl one year so she can witness first hand what the hoopla is all about. They do love their football down there.


----------



## Wade Thurman

Migillicutty said:


> I know what was said by the Oregon players. I'm seeing a lot of hate for Winston's actions after the game and his presser. No one has given specifics. I'd like to know what people find so unsettling, or if it is just typical Winston hate for no reason.


Come on now, "hate for no reason"? I think people are just full of his actions off the field. Crab Legs? Vulgar obscenities screamed about women in the school lunch area? The situation with the young lady? Where there is smoke there is fire. 

We all have our favorites there Cutty but at times we need to be honest with our feelings and take off the glasses. This time has come for you. Go to the bathroom and place the glasses on the sink. Take a look in the mirror and be honest with yourself. 

Is he a good player? Sure he is, hell he won the big trophy for being the best offensive player in college football last year. Will he be drafted into the NFL? Yes he will. Will he become a HOF player? Time will tell. 

GOOD LUCK to your favorite college team next year. I wish them well, I truly mean that.


----------



## schaeffer

And Cutty, what is this weird Man Love and support for Winston? You have become his apologist and suspect if he wasn't a famous football star and just "Joe Smoe", you and the Florida police wouldn't be taking such a supportive position

You stated in an earlier post, "Guess you didn't see that a fmr FL supreme court justice ruled that winston did nothing wrong and the threshold for the accuser was a mere preponderance of evidence? Pretty scummy to keep throwing that around about a college kid that has now been investigated three times and found innocent of wrong doing"

A couple of points:

1. I know that he has not been charged or convicted, but that doesn't mean that he didn't rape the girl. All one can really say is that it appears that the DA didn't feel that they enough good evidence to prosecute him. 

2. You call it a MERE preponderance of the evidence, as if that is some shallow standard. You state in your post that the Supreme Court Judge found that Winston did nothing wrong. This absolutely and completely false. The arbitrator in this case made it clear that there was no exoneration of Winston; just that there wasn't a preponderance of the evidence in favor of her version. Reading between the lines, it is clear that it essentially became a "she said, he said" story and you could just as easily look at the reverse implication of that opinion and conclude that there wasn't a preponderance of evidence for exoneration.

4. You state that he has been investigated three times as if this is evidence of his innocence. This is b.s.--what kind of investigation do you have when the local police call his attorney (oh, yes, he got lawyered up immediately) and tell this attorney that DNA evidence was found in the girl. I have never heard of such a thing---allow the suspect to construct his story---now Winston knew that he had to admit that he had sex with the girl, but would now claim that it was consensual.

5. At this hearing, Winston read a prepared statement. One clearly prepared by his lawyers. He made one statement, something about her moaning (as if this implies consent). In my experience, and yes, I'm fully aware of one's 5th Amendment rights and the trier of fact can't take the suspect's silence into consideration in judging guilt or innocence, in 99% of the cases, if a person really hasn't committed the crime, they want to tell their side. Honest people don't worry about cross-examination or making incriminating statements. Funny, how one remembers the truth. To me, his silence is not a good sign. Hell, its my understanding that he still hasn't given a statement to the police.


----------



## schaeffer

And Cutty, before you reply that his silence at the hearing was do the advice of his lawyers----and I'm certain that it was----I will you this: His lawyers in deciding if he was going to testify or not, evaluated his ability to withstand cross-examination. They clearly don't believe that he can


----------



## Migillicutty

Wade said:


> Come on now, "hate for no reason"? I think people are just full of his actions off the field. Crab Legs? Vulgar obscenities screamed about women in the school lunch area? The situation with the young lady? Where there is smoke there is fire.
> 
> We all have our favorites there Cutty but at times we need to be honest with our feelings and take off the glasses. This time has come for you. Go to the bathroom and place the glasses on the sink. Take a look in the mirror and be honest with yourself.
> 
> Is he a good player? Sure he is, hell he won the big trophy for being the best offensive player in college football last year. Will he be drafted into the NFL? Yes he will. Will he become a HOF player? Time will tell.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to your favorite college team next year. I wish them well, I truly mean that.


Wade that's kind of my point. I get that Winston has made some mistakes. No doubt and he needed to and maybe still needs to grow up. If one doesn't like him because he walked out of a grocery store with some food, so be it. If one doesn't like him because he yelled and explicit meme in public so be it. I would hope that anyone really "hating" on him for that has never cursed in public. I mean that would be hypocritical wouldn't it? 

Beyond that that I fully understand that people dislike winners if that winner isn't "winning for them" so to speak. It's part of our culture. It is part insecurity, part jealousy. It's mostly because most people have never been able to accomplish greatness and have never been a part of it. It's part of our culture sadly, that greatness can't be obtained unless something is wrong with the way it was attained. 

All that said hate on Winston for his mistakes if you wish, but why make crap up to hate? He didn't do anything after that game that deserves vitriol. It's just silly to go after him for made up things because one has a bias against him. That's why I asked for specifics. 

I have a much more unique perspective on Winston. I still have friends close to the program. I know that Winston was a class clown, cut up, fun loving guy that has a laser focus to be the absolute best player he can be. Now he is guarded and reserved in public. I know That he works his tail off in the film room and during practice. That he puts in the extra time. That his teammates love him and would walk through fire for him because he is that kind of leader. Has he screwed up? Yep. Is it frustrating at times? Yep. Is some of it a product of some serious over zealous scrutiny and a narrative the media has decided to create. Sure is. Has the New York Times sent two reporters to camp out in a college town for 6 months looking for dirt anywhere else like they did with FSU this year. Not that I know of. 

So you can tell me to take off my glasses and that is fine. I know like all of us that I have a bias. I love FSU. It's not just my favorite college team. I went their to play football. I wanted to do that from the time I was 8 years old and saw my first game live. So my perspective while it may be biased comes from a slightly different position than most fans.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> "This game could have went either way, if you want to be---if everybody in this room just want to be real with themselves, this game could went either way. We turned the ball over a lot. WE BEAT OURSELF. Just be real with yourself right now. WE BEAT OURSELF"
> 
> By forty points? LOL
> 
> "We were never stopped at all. We beat ourselves"
> 
> "It was never over. Honestly, it was never over. We...just turned the ball over too many times. Bit it still ain't over. We can go play again. Honest."
> 
> As an aside, more than half of the FSU players walked off the field without shaking the Duck hands.
> 
> Now, lets compare that to Mariota's statements:
> 
> "It was an incredible and magical experience and FSU was a worthy opponent"
> 
> "I just wanted to focus on THIS TEAM and for US to kind go out there and e successful. It was just a great feeling and I'm happy for US."
> 
> Marietta threw for 338 yards and two touchdowns. Ran for another 62 yards and another touchdown, but he admitted to having a bad first half. No deflections, no excuses, no rationalizations.
> 
> Florida State did not just get beat, they got embarrassed. The final seven FSU drives went like this: Fumble, fumble, interception, fumble, punt, punt, punt.
> There was so much pressure on FSU, that Winston tried to make unbelievable plays that ultimately blew up in his face.
> 
> As a journalist put it:
> 
> "Winston and Mariota didn't just lead their teams in different directions Thursday. They cut the postgame news conference in two pieces, one of them a steaming pile of denial and the other a gleaming stack of leadership."
> 
> As to Mariota only making short passes--come on, you know enough about football---the Ducks took what FSU gave them. Trust me, Mariota can throw the ball long.
> 
> Your upset, because Winston and FSU were EXPOSED. The truth of the matter is that they were exposed in about six games this last season--you just didn't want to see.


Tom Brady has made very similar statements. There is nothing wrong with what Winston said. He is a competitor. What he said was very true. Oregon wasn't stopping FSU. They stopped themselves with turn overs. Those teams weren't 40 pts different. It was just the way that game went. Hats off to Oregon for capitalizing and executing. You wouldn't understand that because you've never played.


----------



## schaeffer

Oh, boy, thats the best yet---people don't like Winston because they are jealous of winners.


----------



## Migillicutty

Some perspective. And this is written by an alumn of our arch rival. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...e-bowl-mike-bianchi-0101-20141231-column.html


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> FWIW - these are college kids - that some hang so much on their antics says a lot about the maturity level of the average fan -
> I didn't play at this level in BB but we still had the groupies - it was a different time without all the instant messaging - What it
> really says is we have too many leeching off the efforts of these young athletes - I watched JW's eyes when he would line up for
> the snap - if he could willed that team to a victory with the look of determination shown in his eyes it would have happened - he's
> just a baby & maybe all this BS that has been heaped on him got to him - life goes on & we'll see how he lives his - I for one wish
> him all the success in the world!


I agree Marvin. Good observations. What really seems ridiculous to me is that I have read several articles from Oregon sites/writers piling on Winston and acting like the loss was on him and Mariota individually beat Winston. The duck fans are just parroting what they are reading. The truth is Winston played great outside of one fluke play where he slipped. That loss wasn't on him and he handled himself just fine after a disappointing loss.


----------



## John Robinson

It's strange how personalities show through. As to winners on other teams, some I like and or respect even if they play for a rival, some I just don't like. Marriotta has killed my Trojan team but I like him, same with Hundley of UCLA. I really think Winston is going to succeed at the next level, not so sure about Marriotta, he looks more like a system quarterback with running skills to me. I question Winston's character. That post game conference seemed weak and his general demeanor is bad in my opinion. That said, I would take the chance and draft him for my Rams if he ever fell that far. I know I'm in the minority on that as most of my Ram brethren are scared to death of the Rams drafting him.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I agree Marvin. Good observations. What really seems ridiculous to me is that I have read several articles from Oregon sites/writers piling on Winston and acting like the loss was on him and Mariota individually beat Winston. The duck fans are just parroting what they are reading. The truth is Winston played great outside of one fluke play where he slipped. That loss wasn't on him and he handled himself just fine after a disappointing loss.


I agree with you there, but for Winston it could have been 100-0, and if his teammates held on to the ball it would have been a tight game.


----------



## John Robinson

Are you guys watching this Cardinal Panther game? Carolina looks to have an awesome defense.


----------



## Migillicutty

I like Mariota too. Great athlete and a quiet leader. I respect his ability. He runs that system better than any QB Oregon has had. He has more question marks as to whether he will translate at the next level. 

I can't stand that style of play but I respect his ability to get it done in that system. I'm just old school and hate those gimmick offenses. I agree with Saban and don't think the offense should be able to dictate defensive personnel. Of course I played defense so I'm probably biased about that too.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I like Mariota too. Great athlete and a quiet leader. I respect his ability. He runs that system better than any QB Oregon has had. He has more question marks as to whether he will translate at the next level.
> 
> I can't stand that style of play but I respect his ability to get it done in that system. I'm just old school and hate those gimmick offenses. I agree with Saban and don't think the offense should be able to dictate defensive personnel. Of course I played defense so I'm probably biased about that too.


I called it a gimmick offense a year or so on here and was called on that comment by Gary Zelner a big Duck fan. I think he has a point as they run fairly conventional plays, they just do it fast, execute and have big, fast good players. I don't agree with Saban, the offense is playing just as hard as the defense, if they are better conditioned, so be it.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, I'm burying the hatchet with you in reference to Winston. We simply disagree. The only comments I will make are: You might give Oregon some credit for playing a role in all of the fumbles made by FSU and second, Oregon doesn't have the number of four and five star athletes on their team as FSU, but they recruit for football acumen and smarts as much as athletic ability. For example, look at the success of Stanford. And to this observer, the FSU's defense looked confused with the changing formations executed at a fast pace. Appeared to me that FSU's defense has a bunch of big studs, but the coaches and players were just incapable of making the mental calculations and needed adjustments fast enough.


----------



## Migillicutty

Migillicutty said:


> There is no doubt winston will be better in the NFL. Turnovers killing FSU this half. Tip your cap to oregon for stripping them.


Already did. Every coach and player knows ball security is a must. Very unlikely that they fumble four times in one qtr. it was just one of those games.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> I called it a gimmick offense a year or so on here and was called on that comment by Gary Zelner a big Duck fan. I think he has a point as they run fairly conventional plays, they just do it fast, execute and have big, fast good players. I don't agree with Saban, the offense is playing just as hard as the defense, if they are better conditioned, so be it.


Surely you understand that the offense uses less energy (I have seen it estimated at up to 30% more) simply because they know where they are going and the defense doesn't, right? Not to mention the failure to get into the correct formation, being in motion at the snap, etc. that the officials don't catch because they are middle aged men trying to keep up with that pace. 

When are we going to take a look at the 40 second clock rule, which I believe was implemented in 2007 or so to speed up the game and has most certainly not done so? Why not go back to the old rule since this one is not serving its stated purpose?


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> Surely you understand that the offense uses less energy (I have seen it estimated at up to 30% more) simply because they know where they are going and the defense doesn't, right? Not to mention the failure to get into the correct formation, being in motion at the snap, etc. that the officials don't catch because they are middle aged men trying to keep up with that pace.
> 
> When are we going to take a look at the 40 second clock rule, which I believe was implemented in 2007 or so to speed up the game and has most certainly not done so? Why not go back to the old rule since this one is not serving its stated purpose?


What about end of the half, end of the game hurry up situations? Would you outlaw that? Just stop the offense on three plays and force a punt. fSU actually was doing that pretty well in the first quarter. That gets your defense off the field to rest while your offense ball controls the football down the field.

And so what if some theoretical study says playing defense is physically harder, that's the game. Why should the offense give up that advantage by letting the defense catch their breath or substitute? I remember when substituting players was rare and some guys played both ways.


----------



## RookieTrainer

All good points in a vacuum. However, when you remember that the current 40 second clock rule - which makes all this fast-paced stuff possible - was enacted less than 10 years ago for the stated purpose of shortening the games, which has not happened, what is the purpose for leaving the rule in place?

Another question is why college officials, in stark contrast to NFL officials, seem to think that because the head coach is yelling at them to go faster they have to break their necks and lose effective control of the game, whether that is in the first minute or the last minute.

You can't hit receivers anymore for fear of being ejected, you have a 5-yard window to disrupt a WR's timing and then it's hands-off, officials won't call offensive PI on these brand new back shoulder throws when the WR helps the DB go running by, and the officials are too exhausted and spazzed out to enforce the rules. When do the rules swing back to give the defense a fair shot?

If these HUNH offenses are gassing 20YO defensive players in top condition, what is it doing to middle-aged officials? The umpire, who is primarily responsible for interior holding, sometimes still has his back turned to the LOS at the snap. 

If you look at the materials for some of these packaged offenses being sold around the country, it is clear that they are designed to cause extreme fatigue on the part of the defensive players, and particularly DL. Where is the concern for those guys getting tired and not being able to protect themselves? And if you say get in better shape, I assume you would agree the targeting rule is unnecessary because the WR could just learn to duck and get his head out of the way, or the offense could just stop running routes across the middle where a hit like that would be a distinct possibility, right? Why should the defense give up that advantage of hearing footsteps and just let receivers catch balls across the middle with no fear?

I guess you are right. Why would an offense give up those advantages?



John Robinson said:


> What about end of the half, end of the game hurry up situations? Would you outlaw that? Just stop the offense on three plays and force a punt. fSU actually was doing that pretty well in the first quarter. That gets your defense off the field to rest while your offense ball controls the football down the field.
> 
> And so what if some theoretical study says playing defense is physically harder, that's the game. Why should the offense give up that advantage by letting the defense catch their breath or substitute? I remember when substituting players was rare and some guys played both ways.


----------



## EdA

On January 13, 2015 this thread will die and I will have one LESS reason to click on RTF, this one beats the Swishy One thread by at least 39 points and I never "strapped on the pads" after 9th grade and have no idea and do not care what a 7 technique is.


----------



## mngundog

RookieTrainer said:


> All good points in a vacuum. However, when you remember that the current 40 second clock rule - which makes all this fast-paced stuff possible - was enacted less than 10 years ago for the stated purpose of shortening the games, which has not happened, what is the purpose for leaving the rule in place?
> 
> Another question is why college officials, in stark contrast to NFL officials, seem to think that because the head coach is yelling at them to go faster they have to break their necks and lose effective control of the game, whether that is in the first minute or the last minute.
> 
> You can't hit receivers anymore for fear of being ejected, you have a 5-yard window to disrupt a WR's timing and then it's hands-off, officials won't call offensive PI on these brand new back shoulder throws when the WR helps the DB go running by, and the officials are too exhausted and spazzed out to enforce the rules. When do the rules swing back to give the defense a fair shot?
> 
> If these HUNH offenses are gassing 20YO defensive players in top condition, what is it doing to middle-aged officials? The umpire, who is primarily responsible for interior holding, sometimes still has his back turned to the LOS at the snap.
> 
> If you look at the materials for some of these packaged offenses being sold around the country, it is clear that they are designed to cause extreme fatigue on the part of the defensive players, and particularly DL. Where is the concern for those guys getting tired and not being able to protect themselves? And if you say get in better shape, I assume you would agree the targeting rule is unnecessary because the WR could just learn to duck and get his head out of the way, or the offense could just stop running routes across the middle where a hit like that would be a distinct possibility, right? Why should the defense give up that advantage of hearing footsteps and just let receivers catch balls across the middle with no fear?
> 
> I guess you are right. Why would an offense give up those advantages?


Are you O.K. with the forward pass, or should we go back to a rounder ball and leather helmets?


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> All good points in a vacuum. However, when you remember that the current 40 second clock rule - which makes all this fast-paced stuff possible - was enacted less than 10 years ago for the stated purpose of shortening the games, which has not happened, what is the purpose for leaving the rule in place?
> 
> Another question is why college officials, in stark contrast to NFL officials, seem to think that because the head coach is yelling at them to go faster they have to break their necks and lose effective control of the game, whether that is in the first minute or the last minute.
> 
> You can't hit receivers anymore for fear of being ejected, you have a 5-yard window to disrupt a WR's timing and then it's hands-off, officials won't call offensive PI on these brand new back shoulder throws when the WR helps the DB go running by, and the officials are too exhausted and spazzed out to enforce the rules. When do the rules swing back to give the defense a fair shot?
> 
> If these HUNH offenses are gassing 20YO defensive players in top condition, what is it doing to middle-aged officials? The umpire, who is primarily responsible for interior holding, sometimes still has his back turned to the LOS at the snap.
> 
> If you look at the materials for some of these packaged offenses being sold around the country, it is clear that they are designed to cause extreme fatigue on the part of the defensive players, and particularly DL. Where is the concern for those guys getting tired and not being able to protect themselves? And if you say get in better shape, I assume you would agree the targeting rule is unnecessary because the WR could just learn to duck and get his head out of the way, or the offense could just stop running routes across the middle where a hit like that would be a distinct possibility, right? Why should the defense give up that advantage of hearing footsteps and just let receivers catch balls across the middle with no fear?
> 
> I guess you are right. Why would an offense give up those advantages?


Steve, by nature I'm more aligned with you philosophically than you think. I prefer pro-style offenses and I get very frustrated when my team struggles against this kind of offense, but I would rather we learn to defend against it than outlaw it. I remember Darryl Royal and his wishbone offense in the late 60s driving people nuts. Then Ara Parsegian figured out how to defend against it. The plan required discipline and really good athletes across the field, but it worked and provided a blueprint for other teams to follow. The thing is Oregon has very good players executing this offense, so it's not just the system, otherwise you would have less talented teams copying Oregon and succeeding.


----------



## Migillicutty

There are advantages and disadvantages to that type of offense. It can be stopped as evidenced by oregon losing at least one game a year. It's not like they are running roughshod over college football.

Its not a complicated scheme as shown by Ohio state being successful with three different QBs. The downside is if it is not working there aren't a lot of adjustements to be made. See VT over OSU and Zona over oregon. Oregon very much predicates their offense on tempo. It's not so much about mismatches as it is being so fast that the defense can't get in position. Fatigue and frustration are just products of that.

That said I was dissapointed in how FSU decided to defend it. We stayed very vanilla. They did an ok job in the beginning of the game but had no chance once oregon got the turnovers/short field/momentum. I prefer a much more aggressive attack style defense against that type of offense. They will get some big plays but they are going to get those anyway. You have to be disruptive and get them out of their rhythm. It sure would have helped if the offense had converted in the RZ and not turned the ball over. Put the pressure on oregon to perform and make them press. If they get comfortable and are playing loose it doesn't really matter what you do. As I've said they are really good at running that scheme. 

Going back to the rules. I don't want to see major changes but I do like the 10 sec rule that was proposed. Allow the defense to get set and call a play. I think that would be good for the game. They can still go fast.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, Oregon's loss to Arizona was do to one fact: Injuries to their offensive line. That had a walk-on playing one position. They had injuries after the first few games of the season. Before they got a few players back, Oregon was struggling, i.e., Washington State the prior week. It doesn't matter what offense you run if you don't have an offensive line, it ain't gonna work.


----------



## Migillicutty

They have lost every year in their history. I don't expect you to keep up with football talk. I wasn't even knocking oregon. We were discussing the merits of particular schemes.


----------



## schaeffer

and what team hasn't lost at least one game a year? A few teams have had exceptional undefeated years, but not many


----------



## schaeffer

Gee, Cutty, don't be so sensitive---I understood that you weren't knocking Oregon. Merely, pointing out to you, that although your theory may be correct, your analysis for Oregon's one loss was incorrect.


----------



## Migillicutty

injuries happen. Great teams overcome them. So you don't like the Arizona example. How about Stanford the last couple years? Wil that work for you. Oregon loses every year. They have been running that offense for a decade or more and they have never made it through a season unscathed.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> and what team hasn't lost at least one game a year? A few teams have had exceptional undefeated years, but not many


Fsu, usc, bama, auburn, Texas in the past decade.


----------



## schaeffer

How many division one schools are there---128? 128 teams in ten years, and if your number of five is correct, I think thats about .0039--1/3 of 1 percent. I'm not clear what is wrong with my statement: "A few teams have had exceptional undefeated years, but not many."


----------



## John Robinson

I have to admit going undefeated for the year is difficult, and apparently the two best teams this year both had a loss going in. Even when USC was at the top of their game, every year they seemed to get tripped up by one of the PAC 12 teams.


----------



## John Robinson

NBHunter said:


> Well, let me be the first to predict an Oregon Duck National Championship in football this year. Must be going to happen because several media sources are saying they will. Plus I read it on the internet, so I'm pretty sure it will come true :razz:


Bump from last July...


----------



## mngundog

Franco said:


> AP Top 5
> 
> 
> 1. Miss. St. (43)2. Florida St. (14)3. Ole Miss (3)4. Alabama5. Auburn
> 
>  


Maybe the funniest post of the year.


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> Maybe the funniest post of the year.


That is how they were ranked at the time and deservedly so. Then, the SEC teams had to play one another.

BTW, the great majority of AP voters are located in NYC and LA.


----------



## Tim Mc

Franco said:


> That is how they were ranked at the time and deservedly so. Then, the SEC teams had to play one another.
> 
> BTW, the great majority of AP voters are located in NYC and LA.


No the voters are spread across the country. Did you just assume that?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Schaffer, That preening ahole was late to the presser and still in full pads because he took the time to go to every single players locker and shake their hand and thank them for the season. That preening ahole went to midfield and congratulated mariota in the face of classless and awful chants being made about him by oregon players. You don't have a clue about winston or who he is as a person. He didn't say a thing in that presser that was over the top. He is a competitor who hates losing. You also have no idea how he will do in the NFL. I guarantee you can't even tell me the routes and corresponding numbers in the route tree without looking it up, so really your "evaluation" of his ability is as worthless at tits on a boar hog.
> 
> Anyone watching that game with football acumen saw that winston is the more NFL ready QB. Mariota is great and runs that system exceptionally well but when 85% of your pass attempts are within 5 yds of the line of scrimmage it leaves a lot of question marks as to whether or not your game will translate to the next level. It may and it may not.


You forgot rapist. Oh wait he's a star qb so probably just a misunderstanding. 

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Already did. Every coach and player knows ball security is a must. Very unlikely that they fumble four times in one qtr. it was just one of those games.


You act like they just dropped the ball. Oregon beat them up and took the ball. FSU got hammered by a better team. Take another spoonful of crow.

/Paul


----------



## roseberry

i didn't want anyone to think my absence from the thread was an indication of being a sore loser. i have been busy and don't read or post away from home. sherry and i went to the sugar bowl to be a part of the first ever college football playoff. we witnessed first hand a resounding whipping by the buckeyes of the tide. we would like to congratulate all buckeye fans here on rtf and especially the great fans we met in new orleans(one of them took the pics for us)!















i stated prior to the season and many times during the 2014 season on this thread, 1. alabama sucks and 2. the west is weak. all who were active here also know i felt alabama, 1. had a poor quarterback, 2. a poor defense, 3. no ability to run block(all three by alabama standards of course). but like phyllis from mulga(star of a new york times sunday feature), i was pleased alabama won 12 games and the 2014 sec championship. i predicted they would win 5 or 6 games. in the sugar bowl, i saw what i expected to see more often during the season. oh well.

i left the game and headed one state north for green timber! killed 'em even in the rain! all is not lost!


----------



## roseberry

damn /paul, *nobody* likes a sore winner. i guess i shouldn't speak for everyone!;-)

that said, i am glad the ducks finally won you out from under that rock.


----------



## John Robinson

Other than his sticking up for Winston's character 100%, I kind of agree with Cutty. The Ducks were definitely the better team, and probably win four out of five against FSU, but every ball bounced the Ducks way and as Oregon continued to score, FSU tried to hard and made big mistakes. Even with that Oregon seemed unstoppable and would have won.

There seems to be less talk about the upcoming National Championship game, like it's an afterthought or something, why is tha?


----------



## John Robinson

It would be a cruel irony if Ohio State beat Oregon and stopped them one step away from a title.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> There seems to be less talk about the upcoming National Championship game, like it's an afterthought or something, why is tha?


After the holidays and all the bowl games most people are footballed out. With only two teams left to play lots of people don't care except for the alumni and fans of those teams and the restaurant, hotel, and bar owners in Dallas and Fort Worth who are preparing for the estimated 60,000 people who are about to descend on the area. ESPN has already setup shop at Sundance Square in downtown Fort Worth.

And is there a less likable person in football than Urban Meyer?


----------



## John Robinson

I don't know much about Urban Meyer, but that Nick Saban looks like a sourpuss to me.


----------



## crackerd

Wouldn't you - if you got stopped one game shy of your birthright (competing for a national championship)? He's never lost one of those games, by the way, and in point of fact St. Nick is a daily mendicant at Mass, whose players love him and have it reciprocated, and who, but for a brief fit of fingers-crossed prevarication in Miami, tells everything as gospel when it comes to college football.

In summation, as for Saban "look(ing) like a sourpuss," looks can be deceiving (just like the looks of 'Bama's "staunch" defense even as it was getting thoroughly gashed the last 3-4 games of the season).

Now if Glenda can only give us another schoolmarmish tutorial about sportsmanship and why college football players go to college in the first place, I expect there'll even be comity between 'Bama and 'Bama Lite (Stanford). And Condi undoubtedly will approve this message...

In the meantime, here's 'Cutty's favorite august publication (of "All the _not-_news that's fit to print") - and Cardale Jones, tOSU's 'Bama-beating third-string quarterback - to explain it all for you: *"What made college ball more like the pros? $7.3 billion for a start"*

MG


----------



## John Robinson

He's obviously a great coach, he wins everywhere and I'm sure his players love him, not even saying he's a bad guy, he just doesn't seem to smile very much. Btw, grouchy or not, I would take him as coach of my team any day. Tell me about Urban Meyer, why is he universally disliked?


----------



## crackerd

John, you'll have to ask 'Cutty (or maybe some Gator alums that still feel rebuffed by Urbie) about any trenchant dislike for him. Says here he's an outstanding coach - and I will always be surprised by his not having bolted for Notre Dame when that job came open a few years ago.

As for Saban, you're not reading him wrong on the seeming inability of his lips to progress toward a normal natural expression (a k a "smile"), but reading this may give you a better understanding of his temperament and, er, smile-less sang froid.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> John, you'll have to ask 'Cutty (or maybe some Gator alums that still feel rebuffed by Urbie) about any trenchant dislike for him. Says here he's an outstanding coach - and I will always be surprised by his not having bolted for Notre Dame when that job came open a few years ago.
> 
> As for Saban, you're not reading him wrong on the seeming inability of his lips to progress toward a normal natural expression (a k a "smile"), but reading this may give you a better understanding of his temperament and, er, smile-less sang froid.
> 
> MG


Great read. Interesting Saban grew up not far from my all time favorite coach John MacKay.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> damn /paul, *nobody* likes a sore winner. i guess i shouldn't speak for everyone!;-)
> 
> that said, i am glad the ducks finally won you out from under that rock.


New money, John. I would advise they act like "they've been there before", but they haven't.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Great read. Interesting Saban grew up not far from my all time favorite coach John MacKay.


And Jimbo Fisher

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ick-saban-jimbo-fisher-and-15-national-titles


----------



## Migillicutty

Urban is an arrogant scumbag. The bull crocs didn't like him when he was there, but he was tolerable while winning championships. No one believes he really wanted to reconnect with his family and take care of his health. That was an excuse because he saw the writing on the wall. He burned lots of bridges with HS coaches on the recruiting trail in Florida because he is a liar. Lied to kids, pulled schollys, lied about his rivals etc etc. 

Couple this with the lack of discipline and culture he left behind at UF, he had 16 players on his 2-deep MNC team in 08 that had been arrested. 41 gators were arrested over a very short time frame. He turned a blind eye. Marcus Thomas continued to play after several failed drug tests. It was just a program rife with issues. Lots of articles out there with details. 

There is a lot not to like, but he is a good coach. I see him more as a fixer. A quick turnaround guy. Will be interested to see if he can maintain long term success. I don't think he can unless he changes his ways. He lost control of that UF team before he left and had burned a lot of recruiting bridges. That doesn't bode well for sustained success.


----------



## John Robinson

Here's an interesting thread on my Rams site where they discuss a mock that shows Winston falling within reach of the Rams. I would take him, but you can see it's a divisive issue with the fans.

http://interact.stltoday.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1086371


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> And Jimbo Fisher
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ick-saban-jimbo-fisher-and-15-national-titles


Thanks for the link, great read, I love reading this stuff.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Here's an interesting thread on my Rams site where they discuss a mock that shows Winston falling within reach of the Rams. I would take him, but you can see it's a divisive issue with the fans.
> 
> http://interact.stltoday.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1086371


He is definitely polarizing with fanbases. I get it. The media did a bang up job painting him as villian and problem. I contend he is not based on the information I have from those close to the program. Definitely had some growing up to do, but he does have a laser focus on being successful. He is not in the Manziel mode. He will not need to learn a work ethic to be successful. He has that. Just needs to be careful of how he acts in public. When he gets on the whiteboard during the combine he is going to blow GMs/coaches away. When they turn on his film and see him making the throws he makes under duress, his numbers actually go up the more pressure he is under, both from a blitz perspective as well as a score perspective, they are going to love what they see.

edit: I do know most think it's a foregone conclusion he is coming out, and I think in the end he probably will. However, he is very torn and there is a chance he could end up staying another year.


----------



## Tim Mc

This is what's coming for the Ducks on Monday night!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i didn't want anyone to think my absence from the thread was an indication of being a sore loser. i have been busy and don't read or post away from home. sherry and i went to the sugar bowl to be a part of the first ever college football playoff. we witnessed first hand a resounding whipping by the buckeyes of the tide. we would like to congratulate all buckeye fans here on rtf and especially the great fans we met in new orleans(one of them took the pics for us)!
> 
> View attachment 21195
> View attachment 21196
> 
> 
> i stated prior to the season and many times during the 2014 season on this thread, 1. alabama sucks and 2. the west is weak. all who were active here also know i felt alabama, 1. had a poor quarterback, 2. a poor defense, 3. no ability to run block(all three by alabama standards of course). but like phyllis from mulga(star of a new york times sunday feature), i was pleased alabama won 12 games and the 2014 sec championship. i predicted they would win 5 or 6 games. in the sugar bowl, i saw what i expected to see more often during the season. oh well.
> 
> i left the game and headed one state north for green timber! killed 'em even in the rain! all is not lost!
> 
> View attachment 21197


I maintain you out kicked your coverage. 

You didn't mention you were going duck hunting. I was off work & all. :razz::razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm guessing that Bob Shoop (DC @ Penn St.) will be LSU's new DC. Clancy Pendergast doesn't seem likely anymore, which is a shame. Curious how they'll swing Coach O in without somehow pushing Brick Halet (DL coach.) out. Of course who knows with Slingblade. He might give Brick the DC job, though I doubt it. He knows he's on borrowed time and he must make good on this hire. Too much young talent @ LSU to run an 8-5 team that showed clear regression @ The QB position. 

Other LSU news is Kwon, Jalen Collins, & Danielle are going pro. Not sure if Slingblade talked Jalen Mills into staying over the weekend or not. If LSU keeps the guys on The OL from leaving early, they're a Top 6 Team next year.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *I maintain you out kicked your coverage.*
> 
> You didn't mention you were going duck hunting. I was off work & all. :razz::razz:


Man can that guy kick! Some NFL team is going to get lucky and draft their punter of a lifetime. Looking at next years schedule, I see the Trojans open up against Alabama in Dallas Texas. Wow, we have to hit the ground running. No trash talking from me, just a great opportunity for SC to get some cred if they can pull it off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, their punter is the real deal. 

Braxton Miller has contacted LSU about transferring. Rumor is he won't be cleared to throw until June?? I donno if that's even a legit possibility, but I certainly don't hate the idea. That would actually give Brandon Harris legitimate competition.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, their punter is the real deal.
> 
> Braxton Miller has contacted LSU about transferring. Rumor is he won't be cleared to throw until June?? I donno if that's even a legit possibility, but I certainly don't hate the idea. That would actually give Brandon Harris legitimate competition.


Yeah, you guys seemed to be just a QB shy of being a great team. After Harris came in late and almost salvaged an early season game that they were far behind in, I couldn't understand why Miles kept starting Jennings.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Thanks for the link, great read, I love reading this stuff.


Sometime on your way to Spokane stop @ the Big Creek exit b/t Mullan & Kellogg & look at the memorial 
to all the guys in the mine fire. As good a sculpture of a miner running a buzzy as I have ever seen!

When I graduated from the U, hard rock mining was in bad shape, I had 2 offers. 1 was from a large 
company which my prof advised me to accept & the 2nd was from this company with the mine fire.
There is a good chance my name would have been on this memorial had I taken the higher offer!

"War of the Copper Kings" is a good read - about Butte's early days.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> He is definitely polarizing with fanbases. I get it. The media did a bang up job painting him as villian and problem. I contend he is not based on the information I have from those close to the program. Definitely had some growing up to do, but he does have a laser focus on being successful. He is not in the Manziel mode. He will not need to learn a work ethic to be successful. He has that. Just needs to be careful of how he acts in public. When he gets on the whiteboard during the combine he is going to blow GMs/coaches away. When they turn on his film and see him making the throws he makes under duress, his numbers actually go up the more pressure he is under, both from a blitz perspective as well as a score perspective, they are going to love what they see.
> 
> edit: I do know most think it's a foregone conclusion he is coming out, and I think in the end he probably will. However, he is very torn and there is a chance he could end up staying another year.


I think it classy on his part to delay any comment on coming out until after the NC game!


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, their punter is the real deal.
> 
> Braxton Miller has contacted LSU about transferring. Rumor is he won't be cleared to throw until June?? I donno if that's even a legit possibility, but I certainly don't hate the idea. That would actually give Brandon Harris legitimate competition.


He has also spoken with FSU and Oregon.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hi Crackerd: I am sure if you met me, you would realize how far from "schoolmarmish" I am. In fact, we probably enjoy a lot of the same things and laugh at the same jokes. But, I won't retract my feelings that many of these young men are being used by being pushed through college without getting an education at the same time as playing football. How many will make it to the NFL or the NBA? There is life after football and the more prepared they are for it, the better chance they will have of leading a good and productive life. I am not blaming them, I am blaming the system for using them. What happens to the "washouts" -- I actually look upon these young men as more than football players representing a college, but as young people who have been offered a chance at an education being provided to them based on their athletic skills. Why not take every opportunity given to you? Sorry if I stepped on some toes, that was not the purpose. I was just expressing my personal opinion. No one has to agree with me nor am I offended if they don't. I realize I don't have the football knowledge any of you on here have. My mother pulled me from the field when the neighborhood boys went from touch football to tackle --- I was the fastest receiver they had and was sorely missed. If we are ever in the same area at the same time, will buy you some beers and convince you that I have a few good traits as well as my belief in making the most of any potential an individual might have. I am old, and over the years I have met a lot of guys who still live and relive their high school football games and/or their times playing in college and have never moved beyond that. It's like having a great Derby dog, you really want to go on and develop that talent so they can run successfully at an All-Age level. They are less likely to do that if they haven't had solid basics while they were still young and developing.

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> View attachment 21204
> 
> 
> This is what's coming for the Ducks on Monday night!


Finally some enthusiasm toward the National Championship game. It's been awful quiet around here regarding the "big" game. Kind of a throwback to the old PAC 10 - Big Ten rivalry. The best games were the few where one or the other, or both we're playing for the title. Only two things could make it better, 1) play in the Rose Bowl and 2) have it be USC rather than Oregon. Anyway, now is the chance to prove they are more than a "gimmick" offense. For this one time Go Ducks!


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> Finally some enthusiasm toward the National Championship game. It's been awful quiet around here regarding the "big" game. Kind of a throwback to the old PAC 10 - Big Ten rivalry. The best games were the few where one or the other, or both we're playing for the title. Only two things could make it better, 1) play in the Rose Bowl and 2) have it be USC rather than Oregon. Anyway, now is the chance to prove they are more than a "gimmick" offense. For this one time Go Ducks!


I find it tough to get up for the game because of the match up. Oregon is well deserving, but OS lost to a unranked 6th loss VT, needed OT to beat a crappy Penn State team, and struggled again a MN team that TCU ran off the field, seems like an unworthy opponent considering. Hoping with a eight game playoff in the future.


----------



## EdA

I will be watching and hoping that the unassuming Mark Helrich, the under the radar Oregon head coach puts a drubbing on Urban the Jackass Meyer, may he hurl his headset into the upper deck.


----------



## Tim Mc

mngundog said:


> I find it tough to get up for the game because of the match up. Oregon is well deserving, but OS lost to a unranked 6th loss VT, needed OT to beat a crappy Penn State team, and struggled again a MN team that TCU ran off the field, seems like an unworthy opponent considering. Hoping with a eight game playoff in the future.


So are you saying OSU doesn't deserve to be in the game or that they can't win the game? Or both?


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> So are you saying OSU doesn't deserve to be in the game or that they can't win the game? Or both?


Both
.........

I also predicted they would get beat by Alabama (didn't realize Alabama was that bad), so take my predictions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tim Mc

Who should Oregon be playing instead?


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> Who should Oregon be playing instead?


Based on performance I didn't think they should have made the playoffs, if you are looking for TV ratings, you needed them in. 

Do you think OS will win?


----------



## Casey A

mngundog who would your top 4 have been?


----------



## mngundog

UOduk84 said:


> mngundog who would your top 4 have been?


FS, Al, TCU, Or


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> I will be watching and hoping that the unassuming Mark Helrich, the under the radar Oregon head coach puts a drubbing on Urban the Jackass Meyer, may he hurl his headset into the upper deck.


Is Helfrich a good coach or is he Larry Coker? No one knows yet.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Is Helfrich a good coach or is he Larry Coker? No one knows yet.


No one knows but he isn't Cocker, his head is symmetrical, he is at the minimum a very good caretaker.


----------



## crackerd

Hope nobody's impugning Coker's good name (either Coker, 'Cutty) 'cause he wasn't a half-bad ball coach at the U and I'd have to think he's having himself a good old time launching a D1 program out there in Tejas with the USTA Roadrunners. Beep-beep, they just passed Tejas State and "Fraudchione."

By the way, Braxton Miller was given a physical by 'Bama's team doc this week - could be "Kiffen here I come for 2015.

And Jacob, if Bobby Shoop becomes the 'Who's DC, be sure and ask who gave him his first job on the defensive side of the football. And it was about 3,475 miles away from Yale...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

mngundog said:


> Based on performance I didn't think they should have made the playoffs, if you are looking for TV ratings, you needed them in.
> 
> Do you think OS will win?


Yes, I do think they will win. Of course I'm biased.
I thought TCU had a good arguement . Felt bad for them.
Why not Baylor though? They beat TCU head to head.
TCU also gave up 61 points in that game . They also barely beat a horrible Kansas team . 
Really they played in the big 12 which as it turns out , was probably the worst of the power 5 .


----------



## Denver

TCU lost to Baylor, who lost to Mich St. who lost to Oregon and Ohio St. I'm not a fan of either team in the championship game but they are there for a reason. Just hope for a good game!


mngundog said:


> I find it tough to get up for the game because of the match up. Oregon is well deserving, but OS lost to a unranked 6th loss VT, needed OT to beat a crappy Penn State team, and struggled again a MN team that TCU ran off the field, seems like an unworthy opponent considering. Hoping with a eight game playoff in the future.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> No one knows but he isn't Cocker, his head is symmetrical, he is at the minimum a very good caretaker.


Coker was 31-1 to start his career as head man of UM. As we all know now, as it was well documented by players in ESPN's 30 for 30, "he never disciplined nobody, ever". He couldn't control the asylum and things started deteriorating rapidly.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> No one knows but he isn't Cocker, his head is symmetrical, he is at the minimum a very good caretaker.


Yeah, that was pretty unfair to compare him to Coker.


----------



## John Robinson

mngundog said:


> Both
> .........
> 
> I also predicted they would get beat by Alabama (didn't realize Alabama was that bad), so take my predictions with a grain of salt.


After they thoroughly whooped Alabama I think they proved they deserve to be in the game. AS we all know it's all about match ups, it will be interesting to see how OSU and OU match up. As far as barely beating such and such team who struggled against this other team, etc, etc, just look at how USC wiped out Notre Dame who beat LSU, but USC lost to Arizona State, does that mean Arizona State would wipe out Notre Dame and LSY?


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Yeah, that was pretty unfair to compare him to Coker.


Wait a second. I didn't compare him to Coker. I simply said nobody knows yet. He inherited a pretty good team, a heisman QB and the rest of Kelly's players. He has done a fine job with this group. Coker was seemingly doing a great job too but the wheels fell off quickly. Certainly wasn't saying he is Coker.


----------



## John Robinson

I was just kidding Cutty. I can barely remember Coker and who he coached...


----------



## Casey A

Helfrich did "inherit" a pretty good team. However, he also helped *build* that pretty good team. It was him who first traveled down to Hawaii to take a look at Mariota and told Chip to offer him on the spot. Also if you look at the skill positions, most of the key contributions are from Freshmen and Redshirt Freshmen, so he is already using his own guys, not Kelly's. Now, Mariota is a once in a generation type of college QB (the numbers speak for themselves) so will there be a drop off in talent next year at that position? Of course their will be. However if you look at the support coming back for Lockie at every single skill position I think Helfrich will have a playoff contender for at least 2 more years. Hopefully he continues to bring in quality recruiting classes that enhance the culture created by Bilotti and Kelly.


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> Yes, I do think they will win. Of course I'm biased.
> I thought TCU had a good arguement . Felt bad for them.
> Why not Baylor though? They beat TCU head to head.
> TCU also gave up 61 points in that game . They also barely beat a horrible Kansas team .
> Really they played in the big 12 which as it turns out , was probably the worst of the power 5 .


Baylor lost to an unranked, and struggled in a few others, TCU only loss came to the #5 team in the Country and that was by a field goal. TCU went out of conference and killed the #25 team (the one OS struggled against), Baylor didn't go out of conference to face anyone. OS went out of conference and got stomped by an unranked.



John Robinson said:


> After they thoroughly whooped Alabama I think they proved they deserve to be in the game. AS we all know it's all about match ups, it will be interesting to see how OSU and OU match up. As far as barely beating such and such team who struggled against this other team, etc, etc, just look at how USC wiped out Notre Dame who beat LSU, but USC lost to Arizona State, does that mean Arizona State would wipe out Notre Dame and LSY?


I thought TCU proved they deserved to be their before the selection committee chose, and proved it again after when they destroyed Ole Miss. I do think it means something when you lose to a nobody compared to losing to the #5 team. Anyway IMO, the Championship feels a lot like the 2003 game, when the #2 team in both polls got left out of the BCS game.


----------



## Tim Mc

mngundog said:


> Baylor lost to an unranked, and struggled in a few others, TCU only loss came to the #5 team in the Country and that was by a field goal. TCU went out of conference and killed the #25 team (the one OS struggled against), Baylor didn't go out of conference to face anyone. OS went out of conference and got stomped by an unranked.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought TCU proved they deserved to be their before the selection committee chose, and proved it again after when they destroyed Ole Miss. I do think it means something when you lose to a nobody compared to losing to the #5 team. Anyway IMO, the Championship feels a lot like the 2003 game, when the #2 team in both polls got left out of the BCS game.[/QUOTE
> 
> OSU was driving to tie the game and threw a pick six. Wouldn't call that getting stomped. They also had a qb in only his second game.
> Who is your team, Oregon?


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> mngundog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baylor lost to an unranked, and struggled in a few others, TCU only loss came to the #5 team in the Country and that was by a field goal. TCU went out of conference and killed the #25 team (the one OS struggled against), Baylor didn't go out of conference to face anyone. OS went out of conference and got stomped by an unranked.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought TCU proved they deserved to be their before the selection committee chose, and proved it again after when they destroyed Ole Miss. I do think it means something when you lose to a nobody compared to losing to the #5 team. Anyway IMO, the Championship feels a lot like the 2003 game, when the #2 team in both polls got left out of the BCS game.[/QUOTE
> 
> OSU was driving to tie the game and threw a pick six. Wouldn't call that getting stomped. They also had a qb in only his second game.
> Who is your team, Oregon?
> 
> 
> 
> The Bison.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim Mc

ND State??


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> ND State??


That's the one.


----------



## Tim Mc

I guess we agree to disagree. I thought pounding the Tide would vindicate OSU , but apparently not to some people. Congrats on the Bison.


----------



## Casey A

OSU was driving to tie the game and threw a pick six. Wouldn't call that getting *stomped*. They also had a qb in only his second game. 
Who is your team, Oregon?[/QUOTE]

I thought *pounding* the Tide would vindicate OSU , but apparently not to some people. Congrats on the Bison. [/QUOTE] 

So i'm confused. Are "stomping" and "pounding" different? OSU won by a touchdown over Bama and had to stop a hail mary in the end zone but Bama got pounded?


----------



## Tim Mc

UOduk84 said:


> OSU was driving to tie the game and threw a pick six. Wouldn't call that getting *stomped*. They also had a qb in only his second game.
> Who is your team, Oregon?


I thought *pounding* the Tide would vindicate OSU , but apparently not to some people. Congrats on the Bison. [/QUOTE] 

So i'm confused. Are "stomping" and "pounding" different? OSU won by a touchdown over Bama and had to stop a hail mary in the end zone but Bama got pounded?[/QUOTE]

Did you watch the game?


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> I guess we agree to disagree. I thought pounding the Tide would vindicate OSU , but apparently not to some people. Congrats on the Bison.


Pounding might be overstating the win, when Alabama was pounding the running game and behind by 6 points, genius boy Lane Kiffin decided to pass with first and 10 at the OSU 40 and an interception, then an inexplicable 85 yard run for a TD to effectively end the game. Almost no one would have passed in that situation proving again that Lane Kiffin is an over valued offensive coach whose greatest asset is/was his father Monte who would not have committed such a blunder.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Pounding might be overstating the win, when Alabama was pounding the running game and behind by 6 points, genius boy Lane Kiffin decided to pass with first and 10 at the OSU 40 and an interception, then an inexplicable 85 yard run for a TD to effectively end the game. Almost no one would have passed in that situation proving again that Lane Kiffin is an over valued offensive coach whose greatest asset is/was his father Monte who would not have committed such a blunder.


Could care less about Kiffin's value. Bama didn't give up a 
100 yard rusher all year and "inexplicably " Elliott had that in the first quarter and 230 for the game. You want to blame that on Kiffin too.


----------



## Casey A

I watched most of it. I believe OSU was in a 21-6 hole. We can debate whether or not OSU pounded them or not, but it doesn't really matter. Monday should be a good game with a lot of talent on the field and the best team will win.


----------



## Tim Mc

You're right, it doesn't matter.
I think it will be a barn burner, just wish it wasn't a Monday night so I could enjoy it a little more!!
Whatever happens, one teams fans are gonna have the monkey off their back and a lot of satisfaction this off season!!
I really like the Ducks, especially Mariotta. Watching him at the Heisman ceremony it just showed what a great kid he is.


----------



## Migillicutty

UOduk84 said:


> Helfrich did "inherit" a pretty good team. However, he also helped *build* that pretty good team. It was him who first traveled down to Hawaii to take a look at Mariota and told Chip to offer him on the spot. Also if you look at the skill positions, most of the key contributions are from Freshmen and Redshirt Freshmen, so he is already using his own guys, not Kelly's. Now, Mariota is a once in a generation type of college QB (the numbers speak for themselves) so will there be a drop off in talent next year at that position? Of course their will be. However if you look at the support coming back for Lockie at every single skill position I think Helfrich will have a playoff contender for at least 2 more years. Hopefully he continues to bring in quality recruiting classes that enhance the culture created by Bilotti and Kelly.


Remind me, were you around before UO made the championship game?


----------



## John Robinson

We really do need an eight team playoff, but the four team playoff is a great first step. Ever since the BCS started, more often than not some good contender or contenders get left out. The strange thing was TCU being in it the week before, then dropping out on the final poll. Then TCU dominates in their game so it looks really bad. If Alabama had trounced OSU it would have been really-really bad. That game wasn't as close as the end score due to really bad clock management by Meyer. Looking back it should have been TCU vs OSU or USC, but how do you leave out FSU or a surging Alabama?


----------



## Tim Mc

Nice try John! Maybe next year for the Trojans.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Nice try John! Maybe next year for the Trojans.


Whoops, Freudian slip, lol... USC has a way to go before they contend in our conference.


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Whoops, Freudian slip, lol... USC has a way to go before they contend in our conference.


Yup like being the second best team in Los Angeles behind the UCLA Bruins for the last THREE YEARS....


----------



## Casey A

Remind me, is this an open forum? If you wanted to pick and choose who gets to weigh in or doesn't then an open forum probably isn't the best place to express your view or pose the topic.


----------



## Marvin S

UOduk84 said:


> Remind me, is this an open forum? If you wanted to pick and choose who gets to weigh in or doesn't then an open forum probably isn't the best place to express your view or pose the topic.


You are correct - just need to remember that being thin skinned is not a good thing here .


----------



## schaeffer

A "pounding" is not what OSU gave Alabama---that's what Pretender State University got


----------



## Casey A

Marvin S said:


> You are correct - just need to remember that being thin skinned is not a good thing here .


Definitely agree.


----------



## Tim Mc

schaeffer said:


> A "pounding" is not what OSU gave Alabama---that's what Pretender State University got


Roseberry , an Alabama fan , was there and said OSU gave the Tide" a resounding whippin". 
OSU gained 70% more total yards Than Bama averages giving up a game. 300% more rushing yards. Held them to nearly 20% fewer offensive yards. All this after being in a 21-6 hole that if you're honest, nobody on this forum thought they had a chance to recover from. 
Remember, Saban doesn't lose when he has a month to prepare for you.
whatever, it was a great win against the best program in college football, bar none. I'm very proud of my team and probably saw the game differently than other folks.


----------



## crackerd

Glenda Brown said:


> Hi Crackerd: I am sure if you met me, you would realize how far from "schoolmarmish" I am. In fact, we probably enjoy a lot of the same things and laugh at the same jokes. But, I won't retract my feelings that many of these young men are being used by being pushed through college without getting an education at the same time as playing football. How many will make it to the NFL or the NBA? There is life after football and the more prepared they are for it, the better chance they will have of leading a good and productive life. I am not blaming them, I am blaming the system for using them. What happens to the "washouts" -- I actually look upon these young men as more than football players representing a college, but as young people who have been offered a chance at an education being provided to them based on their athletic skills. Why not take every opportunity given to you? Sorry if I stepped on some toes, that was not the purpose. I was just expressing my personal opinion. No one has to agree with me nor am I offended if they don't. I realize I don't have the football knowledge any of you on here have. My mother pulled me from the field when the neighborhood boys went from touch football to tackle --- I was the fastest receiver they had and was sorely missed. If we are ever in the same area at the same time, will buy you some beers and convince you that I have a few good traits as well as my belief in making the most of any potential an individual might have. I am old, and over the years I have met a lot of guys who still live and relive their high school football games and/or their times playing in college and have never moved beyond that. It's like having a great Derby dog, you really want to go on and develop that talent so they can run successfully at an All-Age level. They are less likely to do that if they haven't had solid basics while they were still young and developing.


Duly noted, Glenda - and appreciated. Don't know exactly what the graduation rate has grown to at Alabama on Saban's watch, but by my math, about half the team graduates before their college football eligiblity expires and they concentrate on their raison d' etre the last year (or two) "in residence." Don't know the value of an education at Alabama, either, though my brother informs me that out-of-state tuition is now up to $42K per annum, so there must be some semblance of academics therein.

Now, having explicated on the old alma mater, you (and other college football retrieverites) might find a familiar *patronymic* here that delves further into college football mania - academia included.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> *Remember, Saban doesn't lose when he has a month to prepare for you*.
> whatever, it was a great win against the best program in college football, bar none. I'm very proud of my team and probably saw the game differently than other folks.


Thanks for the compliments, Tim, but let me clarify a little on Saban
*Remember, Saban doesn't lose when he has a month to prepare for you in the national championship game*.

The national semi is a new concept for Saban, he's still on the learning curve in his preparations for that.

But you (and Roseberry) are absolutely right, the Buckeyes put a possum stompin' on 'Bama - or I should say, alas, on 'Bama's typical slow-footed *Ohio *middle linebacker, Trey DePriest. Lord help me, I was having PTSD in seeing a different shade of AJ *The Great White Hoax* Hawk out there albeit for the good guys in the Sugar Bowl. And the results - and miles of rushing yardage and acres of out-of-position pass coverage - sho' nuff bore it out.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Tim, but let me clarify a little on Saban
> *Remember, Saban doesn't lose when he has a month to prepare for you in the national championship game*.
> 
> The national semi is a new concept for Saban, he's still on the learning curve in his preparations for that.
> 
> But you (and Roseberry) are absolutely right, the Buckeyes put a possum stompin' on 'Bama - or I should say, alas, on 'Bama's typical slow-footed *Ohio *middle linebacker, Trey DePriest. Lord help me, I was having PTSD in seeing a different shade of AJ *The Great White Hoax* Hawk out there albeit for the good guys in the Sugar Bowl. And the results - and miles of rushing yardage and acres of out-of-position pass coverage - sho' nuff bore it out.
> 
> MG


Just couldn't resist the slow Ohio guy angle could ya? Lol
Nick should have recruited the fast Ohio lb, Darron Lee!
I'm reading today that Meyer didn't want him either but Luke F. was relentless about. He was huge against the Tide.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Nick should have recruited the fast Ohio lb, Darron Lee!
> I'm reading today that Meyer didn't want him either but Luke F. was relentless about. He was huge against the Tide.


Roger that - but says here Vonn Bell (who Saban did recruit - tenaciously) may be the best player on the field Monday night in Arlington and gives the Buckeyes a shot at slowing down the Ducks' offense.

MG


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> I'm very proud of my team and probably saw the game differently than other folks.


We'll just call you Ohio State's RTF version of Migillicutty. I hope the National Championship game will be interesting and Urbie sets a new PR for headset toss.


----------



## Migillicutty

UOduk84 said:


> Remind me, is this an open forum? If you wanted to pick and choose who gets to weigh in or doesn't then an open forum probably isn't the best place to express your view or pose the topic.


Absolutley post away, just want to make sure my ID of the third duck fan to enter the fray was accurate. 

So far we've got:

the sore winner
the can't tell the difference in a safety an a corner analyst
and the bandwagoner. 

Like I said in an earlier comment, new money.


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Yup like being the second best team in Los Angeles behind the UCLA Bruins for the last THREE YEARS....


Ouch! Of all the things I've read on RTF over the years, that one hurts the worst, probably because it's true.


----------



## Tim Mc

Tim Mc said:


> Just couldn't resist the slow Ohio guy angle could ya? Lol
> Nick should have recruited the fast Ohio lb, Darron Lee!
> I'm reading today that Meyer didn't want him either but Luke F. was relentless about. He was huge against the Tide.


Crackerd, consider Depriest Ohio's way of saying thank you for blessing us with our next Jim Brown. Or more likely as it turns out the next John Holmes, in Trent "2.8 ypc" Richardson.

Luckily we pulled the wool over Indy's eyes and stole a number one pick in exchange for Mr.Stutter Step.
Then we promptly used it to draft Johnny Nightclub. 
Man, all that SEC talent!!


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Ouch! Of all the things I've read on RTF over the years, that one hurts the worst, probably because it's true.


This year after UCLA thumped USC some pranksters put a Bruin jersey over the Tommy Trojan statue and ran the picture on the front page of the Daily Bruin..Its good for one of the best rivalries in sports. It was no fun for us Bruin fans during the Pete Carroll years to have the media fawn all over the Trojans and act as if they were the professional team of SoCal...You know as well as I do the rivalry transcends every sport which makes it so much sweeter


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> We'll just call you Ohio State's RTF version of Migillicutty. I hope the National Championship game will be interesting and Urbie sets a new PR for headset toss.


With your mutual hatred of Urban I'd say you have a little more Cutty in you than me Doc. Lol
That's ok though, Cutty does know his fb so I'll take it as a compliment! 
Just no more posts about Winston. PLEASE!


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> This year after UCLA thumped USC some pranksters put a Bruin jersey over the Tommy Trojan statue and ran the picture on the front page of the Daily Bruin..Its good for one of the best rivalries in sports. It was no fun for us Bruin fans during the Pete Carroll years to have the media fawn all over the Trojans and act as if they were the professional team of SoCal...You know as well as I do the rivalry transcends every sport which makes it so much sweeter


Believe me, I didn't take your post personally. Like I posted some pages back, a true USC fan judges their season by how they do against Notre Dame and UCLA. Loose against either of those two regardless of the rest of their record, and the season was a disaster.


----------



## John Robinson

Paul and Schaeffer, are you guys at all worried about OSU? Is this an unfavorable matchup, or do expect Oregons offense to continue to dominate?


----------



## Migillicutty

For the record I'm pulling for your team Tim.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Crackerd, consider Depriest Ohio's way of saying thank you for blessing us with our next Jim Brown. Or more likely as it turns out the next John Holmes, in Trent "2.8 ypc" Richardson.
> 
> Luckily we pulled the wool over Indy's eyes and stole a number one pick in exchange for Mr.Stutter Step.
> Then we promptly used it to draft Johnny Nightclub.
> Man, all that SEC talent!!


Yeah, if only you hadn't thrown away all those draft choices - what? Six? Seven? - that y'all got from the Falcons in return for the rights to Julio Jones...Man, all that SEC talent, and *in a single player!!! *Pretty sure Atlanta would make the same deal every year if they could; would da Brownz?

Trent's an enigma but maybe 'Bama's Heisman Trophy winner Mark Ingram showed him a template this year for the way out of his NFL doldrums.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Bon, do you remember how the genius nerds from Cal Tech used to hack the Rose Bowl scoreboard?


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Yeah, if only you hadn't thrown away all those draft choices - what? Six? Seven? - that y'all got from the Falcons in return for the rights to Julio Jones...Man, all that SEC talent, and *in a single player!!! *Pretty sure Atlanta would make the same deal every year if they could; would da Brownz?
> 
> Trent's an enigma but maybe 'Bama's Heisman Trophy winner Mark Ingram showed him a template this year for the way out of his NFL doldrums.
> 
> MG


The Alabama running back I liked best coming out was Lacy. He made the Notre Dame linebackers look stupid.


----------



## Casey A

Migillicutty said:


> Absolutley post away, just want to make sure my ID of the third duck fan to enter the fray was accurate.
> 
> So far we've got:
> 
> the sore winner
> the can't tell the difference in a safety an a corner analyst
> and the bandwagoner.
> 
> Like I said in an earlier comment, new money.


Haha, that's funny. 

I'll make sure to jump on the 2015 College thread in July and give the Pac 12 another representative.


----------



## John Robinson

UOduk84 said:


> Haha, that's funny.
> 
> I'll make sure to jump on the 2015 College thread in July and give the Pac 12 another representative.


We need you, we're a little outnumbered here...


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Bon, do you remember how the genius nerds from Cal Tech used to hack the Rose Bowl scoreboard?


Those same geniuses also hacked the student card section of the Bruins and changed the codes/numbers which spelled out some rather tacky(but funny) messages to be spelled out on TV


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Those same geniuses also hacked the student card section of the Bruins and changed the codes/numbers which spelled out some rather tacky(but funny) messages to be spelled out on TV


I love the cards. The funny thing is you have no idea what you're section is spelling out. I remember sitting in the USC section and thinking the UCLA cards were kicking our butts. Then after the game talking about it with my girlfriends sister who was on the UCLA side thinking the USC cards were great.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> We need you, we're a little outnumbered here...


Try being a Big Ten guy on here John. Lol
Davey Crockett had a better chance at the Alamo


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> For the record I'm pulling for your team Tim.


Thank God. Now I have my Jim Bowie!!
Bring on those Mexicans! I mean Ducks!


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Try being a Big Ten guy on here John. Lol
> Davey Crockett had a better chance at the Alamo


Would have thought that had changed with B1G's having those mighty football fortresses of Rutgers and, bless 'em, the Terps coached by a twerp named Edsel (sic) on the ramparts.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Would have thought that had changed with B1G's having those mighty football fortresses of Rutgers and, bless 'em, the Terps coached by a twerp named Edsel (sic) on the ramparts.
> 
> MG


No sign of them yet, all I see are Ducks. 
I do see Tigers and Rebels and Bulldogs (two kinds) a pig , gator, some birds my dog would like, a big red elephant and some thing that looks half bird/half large cat.
They're all just sitting and watching though, waiting to pick over the carcass.


----------



## schaeffer

UOduk84 said:


> Haha, that's funny.
> 
> I'll make sure to jump on the 2015 College thread in July and give the Pac 12 another representative.


UOduk84, this is a fun place for college football nuts and have some real characters here. Everything from real gentlemen like John Robinson to Cutty, a dude who has this creepy manlove for certain football players. A dude who would support a radical Syrian Muslim militant as a player if he could throw the ball. Forgeting the character, all he would talk about is that you can see he is a supreme competitor--you can see it in his eyes. Then, Hawkes, the guy who started the thread--another obessiive--- about one on the make believe teams--LSU. All he really talks about is "Slingblade" and uses a special language to make readers believe that he is insider at LSU. An interesting group


----------



## crackerd

Tim, ain't no more Rebels - L'il Sis is now the Rainbow Coalition Choco-latte Koala & Kaolin Bears - a distinctive nickname that makes it easier for recruits to remember who they're being paid by to attend school in Oxford. And Edsel (sic), he's still an Edsel (sic) - this ain't new but Consumer Reports couldn't have done a better review.

MG


----------



## schaeffer

John Robinson said:


> Paul and Schaeffer, are you guys at all worried about OSU? Is this an unfavorable matchup, or do expect Oregons offense to continue to dominate?


John, sure, you got to be worried about OSU--they are on a winning streak and they beat Alabama and contrary to RoseHoneyBerry, I think that Alabama is a damn good team. Both OSU and Oregon played Michigan State and I think that Ohio State did a better job of manhandling the Spartans. Go Ducks.


----------



## schaeffer

Who let the Ducks out?


----------



## Tim Mc

schaeffer said:


> Who let the Ducks out?











Yes, yes , yes!! Please let the Ducks out!!


----------



## Casey A

I'll admit, that's clever Tim.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

schaeffer said:


> UOduk84, this is a fun place for college football nuts and have some real characters here. Everything from real gentlemen like John Robinson to Cutty, a dude who has this creepy manlove for certain football players. A dude who would support a radical Syrian Muslim militant as a player if he could throw the ball. Forgeting the character, all he would talk about is that you can see he is a supreme competitor--you can see it in his eyes. Then, Hawkes, the guy who started the thread--another obessiive--- about one on the make believe teams--LSU. All he really talks about is "Slingblade" and uses a special language to make readers believe that he is insider at LSU. An interesting group


My name is Jacob. If you want to discuss something about CFB or whatever, fine. I'd be more concerned about the fraudeyes than LSU @ this point. You know, the team Oregon has NEVER won a football game against.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> My name is Jacob. If you want to discuss something about CFB or whatever, fine. I'd be more concerned about the fraudeyes than LSU @ this point. You know, the team Oregon has NEVER won a football game against.


But Jacob, you didn't refute SEC-ffer's calling you "another *obessiive"* - which if his Zer-O-gon ed-u-ma-cation enabled him to spell correctly, would have come across as pinning a badge of honor on you (or me or others here who also bask [or wallow] in college football).

MG


----------



## EdA

schaeffer said:


> UOduk84, this is a fun place for college football nuts and have some real characters here. Everything from real gentlemen like John Robinson to Cutty, a dude who has this creepy manlove for certain football players. A dude who would support a radical Syrian Muslim militant as a player if he could throw the ball. Forgeting the character, all he would talk about is that you can see he is a supreme competitor--you can see it in his eyes. Then, Hawkes, the guy who started the thread--another Obsessive --- about one on the make believe teams--LSU. All he really talks about is "Slingblade" and uses a special language to make readers believe that he is insider at LSU. An interesting group


OK I fixed it, maybe they don't emphasize spelling in Eugene, having been there I must say I was surprisingly unimpressed.;-)


----------



## huntinman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *My name is Jacob. And I have a problem*. If you want to discuss something about CFB or whatever, fine. I'd be more concerned about the fraudeyes than LSU @ this point. You know, the team Oregon has NEVER won a football game against.


The first step to overcoming a problem, is admitting you have one😉
We're proud of you man!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> But Jacob, you didn't refute SEC-ffer's calling you "another *obessiive"* - which if his Zer-O-gon ed-u-ma-cation enabled him to spell correctly, would have come across as pinning a badge of honor on you (or me or others here who also bask [or wallow] in college football).
> 
> MG


I noticed the abortion of The English Language in his/her post. I took it as a personal challenge to decipher his "Encrypted" retort. Challenge was most certainly accepted.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Bon, do you remember how the genius nerds from Cal Tech used to hack the Rose Bowl scoreboard?


From the Seattle Times - Sunday 1-4-2015 -

1961 Rose Bowl & greatest prank in college sports history - mastermind Lyndon Hardy (Cal Tech - Physics, PHD) - Cal Tech is the kind of school that 
enters the Concrete Canoe & Solar Powered Car competitions . 

#1 MN against the UW Huskies & a 1 eyed QB - 

If you can pull it up from their website is quite funny - 

On trick 12 Washington was spelled notgnihsaW - we have people posting here that wouldn't know the difference

Trick 13 - the head of the Husky had beaver teeth

Trick 14 - Whatever was planned became CAL TECH

Trick 15 was scrapped 

There's more


----------



## John Robinson

Cool read Marvin. I love those Cal Tech guys. It isn't about football pranks, but did you ever read Richard Preston's book *FIRST LIGHT, Searching For the Edge of the Universe*? Its a compelling story about the conception and building against great odds the Palomar telescope. Cal Tech plays a major part, I think you as an engineer would appreciate the hurdles they had to jump using 1930s technology, and how the telescope operators are afraid to mess with some of the Rube Goldberg solutions developed back then, including an insistence on using Flying Horse telescope oil to this day.


----------



## Marvin S

John - you did notice who was #1 in the nation in 1960 - not an SEC school , in fact a 
school that has been as irrelevant as one can be after the era of the "Golden Gophers". 
Everyone arrives there at one time or another. I will read the book, looks interesting. My
idea of doing something interesting is much different than most!


----------



## Tim Mc

The more I watch highlights of the Ducks the more impressed I am. The offense is kind of a given for them but this isn't the same Oregon D as in past years. If the Bucks are careless with the ball it's gonna be a long night. 
After seeing Arizona play a couple games, how the hell did they beat these guys?


----------



## roseberry

john robinson, do not fret. i don't know the details, but southern cal's scholarship limitations are coming off. your team will "be back" shortly. it is amazing they performed as well as they did in 2014, imo. people seem to overlook this when evaluating sarkasian(previously kiffin too). your team can look pretty good in the first half of games when sanctions are in place. to win with them in place is significant. penn state will likely get better quickly too.

history lesson: which of these dominate programs had success during ncaa sanctions?(there are others)
miami......nope!
oklahoma.......nah!
alabama......uh uhhh!
smu.......not quite the same, but prob never again!

disclaimer: do not take my statement above as an endorsement of lane kiffin.


----------



## John Robinson

Thanks Hunter John, those were impressive pics in the flooded timber. All my hunting water, big river etc has been frozen solid since a week before Christmas, so I'm transferring my energy to dog training. I'll be heading south with Gus and Alex to train and run a few in Northern California in a couple weeks. Regarding SMU I had a boat captain working for me who was linebacker at SMU when Eric Dickerson was there. He had a pic on the wall of him blasting through the line in practice and tackling Dickerson for a loss. Of course he went on to become a boat captain in Maui while Dickerson, well you know.

It's apparent my Trojans can score, I hope they do something brilliant with the defense next year, we'll see. Good luck to you and Alabama next year, and keep shooting those greenheads.


----------



## BonMallari

*After the THRILL is GONE*

as predicted earlier, damn lucky to transfer into a school like TCU





> Gigem247 has learned from multiple sources that Texas A&M sophomore quarterback Kenny Hill has been granted a release by Texas A&M and will transfer to TCU.
> 
> Hill led Southlake Carroll to a state title his junior season in high school and was one of the first prospects offered by new A&M head coach Kevin Sumlin and offensive coordinator Kliff Kingsbury in the Aggies' 2013 class. Hill led Carroll back to the state quarterfinals and was named the Gatorade Player of the Year as he compiled nearly 5,000 yards of total offense and 60 touchdowns rushing and receiving.
> 
> Hill was a backup to former Heisman Trophy winner Johnny Manziel as a freshman and battled five star freshman Kyle Allen during the spring and summer of 2014 to see who would succeed him. Hill won the starting job and proceeded to throw for a school record 554 yards as the Aggies upset top ten South Carolina on the road. A&M began the season 5-0 and Hill was mentioned as a top contender for the Heisman Trophy. However, the Aggies lost three straight games in the middle of the season and Hill had seven turnovers in the losses which culminated in a 59-0 defeat to Alabama.
> 
> Hill was subsequently suspended for two games prior to the Louisiana Monroe game for violations of team rules which came on top of a suspension during spring practice for an off the field incident which resulted in an arrest. Allen took over the starting job and helped the Aggies to an upset of top ten Auburn on the road while Hill never played another down the remainder of the season.
> 
> Hill wound up completing 67% of his passes for 2,649 yards with 23 touchdowns and eight interceptions and despite his struggles was one of the SEC's top rated passers when he lost his starting job. With Hill gone, A&M looks to incoming five star quarterback Kyler Murray to potentially back up Allen next season. Murray just led Allen High School to its third consecutive state championship.
> 
> With Hill leaving, Allen will be the only recruited scholarship quarterback in Aggieland this spring. Former walk-on Conner McQueen, who was awarded a scholarship prior to the season, will likely serve as the backup in spring ball.
> 
> Hill will have to sit for a year if he transfers to another FBS program. However, since he has not used his redshirt season yet, he will still have two years of eligibility remaining.


----------



## roseberry

kenny is an example of why one never gives onesself a nickname too soon!

southlake carrol has given the world great ball players including bama's national champ qb greg mcelroy. the neighboring community of westlake gave the world something even better, babe's fried chicken!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> kenny is an example of why one never gives onesself a nickname too soon!
> 
> southlake carrol has given the world great ball players including bama's national champ qb greg mcelroy. the neighboring community of westlake gave the world something even better, babe's fried chicken!


And the coach responsible for many of those Championships and developing very good QB 's like McElroy, Chase Daniel among others was UT EX QB Todd Dodge. He is currently the coach at Marble Falls HS. Outside of Austin


----------



## rsfavor

BonMallari said:


> And the coach responsible for many of those Championships and developing very good QB 's like McElroy, Chase Daniel among others was UT EX QB Todd Dodge. He is currently the coach at Marble Falls HS. Outside of Austin


Actually he's the coach ay Westlake? Right?


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> And the coach responsible for many of those Championships and developing very good QB 's like McElroy, Chase Daniel among others was UT EX QB Todd Dodge. He is currently the coach at Marble Falls HS. Outside of Austin


After a remarkable run at Southlake Carroll HS (Grapevine TX) where his teams played up tempo no huddle offense he was hired by UNT to lead their football program in Div. 1 in 2006, after a record of 6-37 he was fired and as of May 2014 became head coach at Austin Westlake HS (Drew Brees alma mater).


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> After a remarkable run at Southlake Carroll HS (Grapevine TX) where his teams played up tempo no huddle offense he was hired by UNT to lead their football program in Div. 1 in 2006, after a record of 6-37 he was fired and as of May 2014 became head coach at Austin Westlake HS (Drew Brees alma mater).


I knew that Todd was a bust at UNT but had not heard that he got the Westlake job...I knew he had gotten Marble Falls to the State semi Finals....I do know that his son Riley, who was All State at SLC is now the QB coach at Texas....

To show how old I am, I remember Todd when he was a blue chipper in HS at Port Arthur Jefferson, and got introduced to him and his favorite receiver Brent Duhon at a sorority party. when the hostess introduced them as the future QB/WR for the Horns, I thought this kid is shorter than I am (5'11 3/4)..He had a good arm but never figured he could see over the behemoths guarding him...


----------



## crackerd

My, but you boys are starting to gush over old Tea Sippers like Jacob fawning at the 'Who of yesteryear (and well, the Saban era in Red Stick). Guess losing puts people in a reflective way - well, reflective beyond "if only Colt hadn't got hurt"... 

Meanwhile, 'Bama's in full double-aught reloading mode - TJ Yeldon declared himself NFL-bound this morning, this afternoon the No. 1 high school RB in the nation declared that he was rolling with the Tide. Afterward, telling the world (and not least for your edification, Glenda;-)) that Saban "came to see me and talk about academics" thus clinching the deal. So far. There's still a month to go before national signing day and until then a lot of recruits' commitments ain't worth the syllables they used in announcing.

MG


----------



## crackerd

And Jacob, if you're sore from keeping score at home, like Aaron Rodgers said, R-E-L-A-X and enjoy the sweet smell of 'Bama's recruiting success - *so far*:










MG


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> My, but you boys are starting to gush over old Tea Sippers MG


No gushing from me I am enjoying their misery! However having a father and two older brother sips I grew up acutely aware of the DKR horns and having visited the UT locker room as a wide eyed 8 year and meeting my idol QB Walter Fondren whose number 42 I wore in peewee football.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Thanks, Crackerd. I am now following every post you make and even making notes---for my own edification. I truly hope they do talk about academics with all potential recruits -- supply them with tutoring or extra help, if needed, so they can come out of college with both an education and possibly a deal with a professional team. I used to earn some extra money tutoring college players in economics during football season. An added benefit was that quite a few of them were real hunks -- and extremely nice guys. (maybe "hunks" is no longer used -- but whatever the term, they definitely met the "standard.")

Saying that, Go Ducks!!! 

Glenda


----------



## roseberry

much love expressed here for texas hs football. as it should be!

but no love for "babes"? i probably need to have my taste buds examined. i always considered myself an expert in fried chicken?


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> And Jacob, if you're sore from keeping score at home, like Aaron Rodgers said, R-E-L-A-X and enjoy the sweet smell of 'Bama's recruiting success - *so far*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


What are the odds that they will graduate with a meaningful degree & still that highly rated?



Glenda Brown said:


> Thanks, Crackerd. I am now following every post you make and even making notes---for my own edification. I truly hope they do talk about academics with all potential recruits -- supply them with tutoring or extra help, if needed, so they can come out of college with both an education and possibly a deal with a professional team. I used to earn some extra money tutoring college players in economics during football season. An added benefit was that quite a few of them were real hunks -- and extremely nice guys. (maybe "hunks" is no longer used -- but whatever the term, they definitely met the "standard.")
> 
> Saying that, Go Ducks!!!
> 
> Glenda


The standard is Terry Baker Heisman winner in the early 60's while QB'ing a 9-2 FB team, playing PG on a 28-3 Basketball team,
playing infield on the OSU baseball team & graduating in 4 years with 12 letters & a 3.2 in Mechanical Engineering. Now a Patent 
Attorney in Portland .


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> much love expressed here for texas hs football. as it should be!
> 
> but no love for "babes"? i probably need to have my taste buds examined. i always considered myself an expert in fried chicken?


Babe's is a closely guarded local secret, we have one in the nearest little town about 5-6 miles from my house, generally too much food for me but my hearty eating younger friends love it.


----------



## canuckkiller

Glenda Brown said:


> Thanks, Crackerd. I am now following every post you make and even making notes---for my own edification. I truly hope they do talk about academics with all potential recruits -- supply them with tutoring or extra help, if needed, so they can come out of college with both an education and possibly a deal with a professional team. I used to earn some extra money tutoring college players in economics during football season. An added benefit was that quite a few of them were real hunks -- and extremely nice guys. (maybe "hunks" is no longer used -- but whatever the term, they definitely met the "standard.")
> 
> Saying that, Go Ducks!!!
> 
> Glenda


Yes, Glenda - GO DUCKS!!

And yes, Glenda ... I am a Badger. Woody & the Buckeyes year in & year out came to Madison & by folley or fluke seemed to
always win - '51- '53. However, I watched Hopalong Cassady, Bobo & QB Dave Legett dismantle the favored Trojans in the rain
at the Rose Bowl 1 Jan '55. That's the only time I cheered for & backed the despised Buckeyes. Legett was teriffic & was the
games 'most valuable. I met him years later here in Colorado Springs - he lived two blocks from me & was a very successful
investmment counselor.

After the Bowl games. After the 'pundits' exhust their 'puffing' re home town choices, maybe the BIG is BACK. That said, my
money is on the Ducks -

Bill Connor


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hi Marv and Bill: I think the three of us have seen a lot of outstanding, often multi-sport athletes go on and do exceedingly well in life after the pros. They took that competitive spirit, combined with a lot of intelligence, plus a good education to make the most of their lives. In those days, the money received playing pro sports did not begin to compare with what we see now. Many of them used that money to return to either Grad School or to enter another field and continued to develop their potential in a variety of areas.

Nostalgia time---Marv, do you remember the name Hugh McElheney from U of W? I remember my Dad and his friends saying about how Hugh took a pay cut when he turned pro. Also,do you remember Gonzaga in basketball? Two brothers---can't remember if they were twins---topping out about 5'10" who really were outstanding in that sport. John Brodie, one of many outstanding quarterbacks produced at Stanford. Different eras but with some of the same situations as now only without the tremendous amount of money offered in the pros nor the technical ability to get info out there so quickly---everyone was more insular in their sports as you tended to hear more about local teams rather than those from other areas of the country. We had a neighbor who had played for Washington State in the Rose Bowl. WSC never got back there while he was still alive, but when The Washington State Cougars finally made it there again, the Kelly family bought a ticket for him right along with their own, took his old helmet, jersey and WSC blanket and put them on his seat so their Dad could be part of one more Rose Bowl. 

Got to stop this or Crackerd will really give me a rough time. You would hope he would take it easy on a sweet, harmless little old lady, wouldn't you? I am taking notes, Crackerd, am taking notes!!

By the way, for all you sports buffs, and maybe you have already done this -- "The Boys of the Boat" by Daniel Brown is a really fascinating story of when the U of W rowing team went to the Olympics. Having grown up around that area, I could visualize so many places discussed, and it is well worth reading.

Glenda


----------



## crackerd

Glenda, take plenty of notes but please don't take exception to the comment that, if John Brodie had stuck with his backswing instead of the three-step drop after The Farm, y'all would be asking "Tiger who?" today. Of course that also supposes Steve Spurrier as the oldest caddy on the PGA tour instead of the man who branded 'Cutty's esteemed franchise as Free Shoes University (FSU).

Personally, as for the Farm and the Pac-However-Many at this stage of the football season, I'm favoring the Rodgerses from archrival Cal - Richard the tight end not the composer and the lesser gifted thespian from Chico - but also registering concern that Lambeau Field could have its, er, structural capacity tested tomorrow by an inside outsider who may go for an Egg Harbor splat instead of a Lambeau Leap.

MG


----------



## Glenda Brown

Crackerd --- good call re Brodie and golf. Same with many of these top athletes in that they have so much potential in a variety of sports. Elway re baseball is another. Sometimes a very hard call as to which sport they are going to really focus on as being the one to pursue.

Your new best bud, Glenda


----------



## Marvin S

Glenda Brown said:


> Many of them used that money to return to either Grad School or to enter another field and continued to develop their potential in a variety of areas.
> 
> Nostalgia time---Marv, do you remember the name Hugh McElheney from U of W? I remember my Dad and his friends saying about how Hugh took a pay cut when he turned pro. Also,do you remember Gonzaga in basketball? Two brothers---can't remember if they were twins---topping out about 5'10" who really were outstanding in that sport. John Brodie, one of many outstanding quarterbacks produced at Stanford. Glenda


I have always been impressed by those who take the higher, more difficult road!

The O'Brien twins - played for Seattle U, pre Elgin Baylor - went into local politics where they 
achieved great longevity - after Baylor Seattle U de emphasized BB & are now trying to again 
play with the big boys & finding the road back long & difficult. 

McElheney was before my time here - I'm a farm boy from SD - grew up just north of Mitchell, 
home of the World's only Corn Palace. Came to UW to finish my degree only!

But to show where sports has come from my day, my HS BB coach turned down a shot at backup 
to ****** Skoog & Slater Martin for the Mpls Lakers as it only paid $2,500 & he could teach & coach 
for $2,750. He had been an All Stater in Indiana & chose to come to a little NAIA school for his degree. 
In 1948 we used the same Zone Press that Wooden is credited for inventing In the 70's. 

I was an athletic instructor in the service. We were required to be able to play every sport along with 
those we supposedly did better. I thought Pasture Pool quite neat, had I known there was going to be
the prize money of the years I would have been in my prime would have probably taken it seriously .


----------



## BonMallari

Glenda Brown said:


> Crackerd --- *good call re Brodie and golf*. Same with many of these top athletes in that they have so much potential in a variety of sports. Elway re baseball is another. Sometimes a very hard call as to which sport they are going to really focus on as being the one to pursue.
> 
> Your new best bud, Glenda





Marvin S said:


> I have always been impressed by those who take the higher, more difficult road!
> 
> The O'Brien twins - played for Seattle U, pre Elgin Baylor - went into local politics where they
> achieved great longevity - after Baylor Seattle U de emphasized BB & are now trying to again
> play with the big boys & finding the road back long & difficult.
> 
> McElheney was before my time here - I'm a farm boy from SD - grew up just north of Mitchell,
> home of the World's only Corn Palace. Came to UW to finish my degree only!
> 
> But to show where sports has come from my day, my HS BB coach turned down a shot at backup
> to ****** Skoog & Slater Martin for the Mpls Lakers as it only paid $2,500 & he could teach & coach
> for $2,750. He had been an All Stater in Indiana & chose to come to a little NAIA school for his degree.
> In 1948 we used the same Zone Press that Wooden is credited for inventing In the 70's.
> 
> I was an athletic instructor in the service. We were required to be able to play every sport along with
> those we supposedly did better. I thought Pasture Pool quite neat, had I known there was going to be
> the prize money of the years I would have been in my prime would have probably taken it seriously .


as good a pro golfer on the Senior PGA Tour that John Brodie was, he may be the second best golfer in his family, and might have even been the second best QB in his family....His son in law is former Univ of Washington and two time NFL Pro Bowler Chris Chandler who was also a scratch golfer

Brodie is a class act on and off the golf course, always had time to sign autographs and pose for pics with fans


----------



## BonMallari

Oregon Ducks just lost their #1 receiver for the game...failed an NCAA drug test

betting line continues to drop to Oregon minus 5/5.5...O/U @ 74.5

local wise guys are mum about the game....


----------



## mngundog

That's four straight for the Bison!


----------



## schaeffer

The Ducks lost probably their best offensive lineman prior to the season---lost their number one receiver in fall practice. Lost their number one tight end--Pharaoh Brown----a certain high round NFL pick----with a broken leg several games ago. They lost a consensus all-american Safety in practice prior to the FSU games. They lost the number two receiver--the NCAA high hurdle champ and maybe the fastest guy in college football on the kickoff in the FSU game. Now they have lost their one receiver for the championship game.

I guess, the only response is "so what?". Pretty much all college teams have injuries by the end of the season---its a physically demanding game. I guess this illustrates that teams they make it to the top by the end of the season have to have depth---its an endurance race. Look at USC the last several years with their scholarship limitations. They have some great talent as starters, but simply don't have enough quality back-ups.

Carrington's loss, I suppose could make a difference--a pass or two missed or not advanced well enough after the catch could be significant---but ultimately---"What is, is".


----------



## T-bone

BonMallari said:


> Oregon Ducks just lost their #1 receiver for the game...failed an NCAA drug test


What a dumb$$$ ...

And for the record I live in the same town as them!


----------



## kawest

Let's hope someone steps up and takes his place


----------



## schaeffer

T Bone, how correct you are---I'm know that the coaches are constantly on these guys about drugs. Everybody knows that it stays in your system for up to thirty days. I think that it says something serious about Carrington---that he is so undisciplined that he can't resist the urge to smoke a pipe-full for thirty days. I'm aware that he is just a young man, and I don't think that smoking a little grass is all that significant, but in the context of where he was, I think he should be bounced from the team permanently. He can go to another team and get another chance. So many of these athletes are prima donnas. They are given a free education, a chance to play major college ball and maybe NFL, but apparently some of them believe that they are above rules.

My beliefs are probably old school and dated. College football has changed and is continuing to change. Maybe its time to accept the truth that this game is no longer about scholar-atheletes. Its about big money and winning regardless of the character of the players. Maybe they should be paid and for some, forget the myth of an education.

Ultimately, the cause of this condition lies with the fans and alumni---we respect and give our adulation to the likes of a whack job like Urban Meyer merely because he is successful. And, yes, I admit it---I think it would be pretty neat if he was the head coach of U of O.


----------



## John Robinson

Where's the like button, right on post Schaeffer.


----------



## mngundog

Bosworth and Tressel in the College Football Hall of Fame, Reggie Bush and Dickerson still out?


----------



## crackerd

This guy will almost certainly be in there some day - know ye, know ye that Landon Collins got a good football education and his letter shows his having mastered the art of sincere prose, too (please take note, Glenda - specifically to the part of the story about his Mom's objection to him attending Alabama [and objecting on national TV!]).

Glenda, even when 'Bama puts _*cheerleaders*_ in the NFL, it's very important that they play hard at continuing their education. 

MG


----------



## roseberry

mg,
a sincere note by collins. 

but speaking reverently of the "A on his helmet" in this message seems ironic. for all time the players number has been the feature of tide headgear. since the back of the helmet has been the ONLY tool used by alabama's secondary players to make plays on deep passes all season long, i assume that is where the "A" must be located? is there a big A on the practice helmet?


----------



## crackerd

Wondered about that, too - never seen an 'A' on a 'Bama helmet, maybe he was just dressing up some hyperbole that he learned in one of those sportswriting classes run under the auspices of a GTA and rather recent Alabama graduate named Joe Willie Namath?

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Isn't there a game tonight?


----------



## Casey A

Is that one tonight?


----------



## John Robinson

Seems kind of quiet with the biggest game of the year just hours away.


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> Seems kind of quiet with the biggest game of the year just hours away.


That's because the SEC doesn't have a horse running tonight John!!


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> That's because the SEC doesn't have a horse running tonight John!!


I don't get the rooting for conference thing. It's all personal and who knows why we develop a like or dislike for certain teams, coaches or even players. As everyone knows I was raised a Trojan so it was a given I had to hate UCLA. On the other hand Notre Dame our next biggest rival, I have always respected. I remember watching a bowl game in the early 60s on our black and white TV with my Dad. It was between the Alabama crimsom tide and somebody else. I thought that was a cool name and my Dad seemed to really respect their coach so I've kind of liked them ever since. I hated Woody Hayes but liked Bo Shemblecher, liked to beat them both in the Rose Bowl, but kind of rooted for Michigan football when they weren't playing us. For some reason, whether it's their colors or the way they play defense I always liked LSU. I would say in general and with the exception of UCLA, I will root for PAC 12 teams to do well against other conferences, but up until the last decade or so I never noticed this raging pride in conference play.


----------



## Migillicutty

That's because until the last decade there was no raging pride in conference play. That's a SEC phenomenon.


----------



## BonMallari

I will pull for a well played game without many blown calls...If I were to bet the game (which I did not) I would wager on Ohio State and the Under.....just a hunch


----------



## crackerd

Must have phenomed right past me, 'Cutty. Lovin' football, but unless 'Bama, Green Bay or my own self happen to be buckling 'em up, I really don't want to know.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Bamer fans are used to being at the top and therefore have no need to ride their conference's coat tails. Others in the conference have an inferiority complex akin to that little despot from France in the 1800s.


----------



## coachmo

Milligicutty, there you go talkin all crazy just when I was starting to agree with some of your ramblin's!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Got to keep it interesting Mo. Most of us are all fans of teams sitting on the sidelines now. Besides recruiting battles, what else do we have to get us through the offseason, but a little conference smack.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Got to keep it interesting Mo. Most of us are all fans of teams sitting on the sidelines now. Besides recruiting battles, what else do we have to get us through the offseason, but a little conference smack.


Only 57 days 'til the A-Day spring game, 'Cutty, when we'll finally get to see Jake Coker cut loose. ...If he doesn't transfer back to FSU when Braxton Miller touches down in Tuscaloosa, that is.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

It will be interesting to see if the Big Ten fights its way back into relevancy. Ohio State is looking strong, Michigan State too, now with the hire of Jim Harbaugh Michigan can start to recruit better. I'm all mixed up on who's who now, but is Penn State in the Big ten? Anyway I'm happy to see college football a bit more balanced than it was during the BCS era, that was a nightmare.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Isn't there a game tonight?


we hope so!;-)


----------



## Tim Mc

Prediction time. I know this will be a shock, but I'm taking the Bucks- 45-28. OSU's d-line causes problems for Marcus. 
Go Bucks!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> That's because the SEC doesn't have a horse running tonight John!!


sorry, the game just is not compelling sports t.v. the national interest is down as it is the first time in five years the the tiny state of alabama (otherwise 49th in every national statstic) hasn't had a horse in the race.

the ratings tonight will be interesting. you who think there needs to be eight teams involved and this process extended for another week may be out of luck if viewership and interest in this game is down from the semi games!


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Prediction time. I know this will be a shock, but I'm taking the Bucks- 45-28. OSU's d-line causes problems for Marcus.
> Go Bucks!!!!!


Good luck. I really don't have a strong feeling about this one either way, I'm just hoping for a good game.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I hated Woody Hayes.


john,

how could you? i loved coach hayes! 

didn't coach hayes have a grandson working as a graduate assistant for coach sumlin earlier in the year?


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> sorry, the game just is not compelling sports t.v. the national interest is down as it is the first time in five years the the tiny state of alabama (otherwise 49th in every national statstic) hasn't had a horse in the race.
> 
> the ratings tonight will be interesting. you who think there needs to be eight teams involved and this process extended for another week may be out of luck if viewership and interest in this game is down from the semi games!


I have to admit the semi-finals were more compelling for a number of reasons. You had the reemergence of the Pac 12 and Big Ten versus the Tide's dynasty and all that goes with Winston and FSU. It was on New Years day in two iconic bowls. Those of us outside the SEC were sensing a faltering with the SEC and the Florida teams, but were apprehensively waiting for the other shoe to drop and put egg on our faces again. Now it kind of seems anticlimactic for those not involved with either school, but I'll be watching anyway.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> how could you? i loved coach hayes!
> 
> didn't coach hayes have a grandson working as a graduate assistant for coach sumlin earlier in the year?


He certainly was passionate about his football. He was a civil war scholar as I recall and he was around OS forever. Kind of the Bobby Knight of college football, and I do like Bobby Knight. I guess my feeling go back to the 68 or 69 Rose Bowl where OJ broke an 80 yarder off for a 7-0 lead in the first quarter, then never scored another point while Rex Kern ran all over us to win 14-7.


----------



## Casey A

I'm going to say 41-24 Ducks. I'm guessing a halftime score of 17-14 ducks. The second half is where they pull away.


----------



## Gary M

It's going to be a great game tonight! But I'm a Big 10 guy and while I would like to see Marcus win it all this year, I gotta go with the Buckeyes!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> sorry, the game just is not compelling sports t.v. the national interest is down as it is the first time in five years the the tiny state of alabama (otherwise 49th in every national statstic) hasn't had a horse in the race.
> 
> the ratings tonight will be interesting. you who think there needs to be eight teams involved and this process extended for another week may be out of luck if viewership and interest in this game is down from the semi games!


Rosey it's the only game in town, we are down to 4 games, every football fan in the country will tune in for all or part except the ones watching Duck Dynasty, Alaska Bush People, Buying Alaska, Swamp People, Alaska State Troopers, Alaska Railroad, Moonshiners.....get the drift, no ******** but lots of other normal people will be watching college football's new inaugural national championship game.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> john,
> 
> how could you? i loved coach hayes!
> 
> didn't coach hayes have a grandson working as a graduate assistant for coach sumlin earlier in the year?


It's funny how we develop lifelong likes and dislikes based on what we read and see on tv. I don't know any of these people personally, and I'll bet I would like all of them in a one on one situation, that said for one reason or another, I loved Pete Carroll and hated Lane Kiffin. I like Bo Schembeckler but didn't like Woody Hayes, especially after he punched that opposing player. I like John Harbaugh but think his brother is a bit much. In pro football I liked all the old school guys, Lombardy, Landry, Bud Grant and George Allen, even though three of those four were arch rivals.

Anyway, I'm sure we agree on some and disagree on others.


----------



## roseberry

yes doc we will all be watching football. but if bama or the wargles were playing in the biggie......i wouldn't miss a play. but tonight if the missus says, "honey, will you pour me a glass of wine?" i am gonna switch it to hgtv quick, fast and in a hurry!


----------



## Tim Mc

Of all the cool Oregon uniforms the one's they chose are disappointing.


----------



## schaeffer

Who let the ducks out?


----------



## Gary M

Tim Mc said:


> Of all the cool Oregon uniforms the one's they chose are disappointing.


I think they look pretty cool myself.


----------



## Tim Mc

Gary M said:


> I think they look pretty cool myself.


By the Ducks standards I meant to say. No school colors.


----------



## Migillicutty

Drops hurting UO so far. Guess it hurts not having your starting WR. The guy who tested positive before the Rose Bowl but played anyway in that game. Guess UO is a "win at all cost" program.


----------



## John Robinson

Ohio State is dominating so far. Two dropped passes by Oregon on third down, they seem to be nervous.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Drops hurting UO so far. Guess it hurts not having your starting WR. The guy who tested positive before the Rose Bowl but played anyway in that game. Guess UO is a "win at all cost" program.


Let it go Cutty.


----------



## John Robinson

Unbelievable, ball is sure bouncing Oregon's way.


----------



## Migillicutty

It's insane


----------



## schaeffer

Two dropped passes----a bad spot on fourth down and a mugging of a receiver and no interference call


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, finally they make a play.


----------



## John Robinson

They seem to have marriotas number.


----------



## John Robinson

UOduk84 said:


> I'm going to say 41-24 Ducks. I'm guessing a halftime score of 17-14 ducks. The second half is where they pull away.


Ohio State is playing good defense, let's see if Oregon can ramp it up in the second half.


----------



## roseberry

schaeffer said:


> Who let the ducks out?


who put the ducks back up? hang in there schaef, maybe it'll be ok?


----------



## EdA

Not a very interesting game and Tim Tebow sucks


----------



## John Robinson

Oregon has had their chances, I just think they are surprised how good OSU is.

Wow, Eliot is very good.


----------



## schaeffer

Thanks, RoseHoneyBerry. I have found that the Ducks do better if my blood alcohol level is higher. I'm probably only about a .08--I'm going to try to remedy that. OMG, what I do for the University of Oregon.


----------



## John Robinson

That qB is a beast, that fourth down run was something. Another bounce goes Oregon's way.


----------



## Migillicutty

It's comical how these balls bounce to oregon. That guy didn't even know he had the ball!


----------



## John Robinson

I feel like this is Oregon's last chance to turn it around. Touchdown! Now let's play some defense.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Not a very interesting game and Tim Tebow sucks


Are you kidding? Great game!


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Are you kidding? Great game!


Getting better Tebow still sucks


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Getting better Tebow still sucks


On that we agree.


----------



## Migillicutty

oregon is so lucky. OSU 4 gift turnovers. Good thing for them they are playing good defense.


----------



## John Robinson

One point game, but that's three times Oregon hasn't scored a TD in the red zone.


----------



## schaeffer

Cutty, take a big breath. It's all ok.


----------



## John Robinson

OSU has an awesome O-line.


----------



## John Robinson

Just can't stop Elliot. Is he going to the pros next draft? I'd like him on my Rams.


----------



## Tim Mc

Eliott!!!!!!


----------



## schaeffer

I'm at .014--Oregon is bound to win now.


----------



## John Robinson

Kind of looks like OSU is just bigger and stronger.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> I'm at .014--Oregon is bound to win now.


.014 and climbing, sorry Schaeffer, not looking good.


----------



## Tim Mc

Feed the beast!!!


----------



## EdA

As Dandy Don so eloquently stated "turn out the lights the party's over"....Oregon overmatched physically and too much Elliot. Good night college football season 2014.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> As Dandy Don so eloquently stated "turn out the lights the party's over"....Oregon overmatched physically and too much Elliot. Good night college football season 2014.


Yep. Looking forward to USC opening against Alabama next September.


----------



## schaeffer

You can't win if you have these stupid calls


----------



## schaeffer

I will agree with this, that offensive line is something special. And they are all white.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> You can't win if you have these stupid calls


Regardless of calls if you can't stop the other team or score touchdowns in the red zone, you are going to lose. It looks like the committee made the right call putting OSU in ahead of TCU, they completely dominated against two top teams.


----------



## Franco

This is an old-fashioned ass-whooping by OSU! Four turnovers and still dominating, game not as close as the score. That Elliot kid deserves to be the game MVP. Congrats to the OSU fans.

My final season rankings;

1 OSU
2 TCU
3 Bama


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> This is an old-fashioned ass-whooping by OSU! Four turnovers and still dominating, game not as close as the score. That Elliot kid deserves to be the game MVP. Congrats to the OSU fans.
> 
> My final season rankings;
> 
> 1 OSU
> 2 TCU
> 3 Bama


You might be right, Another good argument for an eight team playoff. I totally agree on Ohio State dominating. I heard the announcers say Oregon is zero and eight against Ohio State lifetime. Make that zero and nine.


----------



## Tim Mc

schaeffer said:


> I will agree with this, that offensive line is something special. And they are all white.


Time to have some coffee


----------



## Gary M

Congrats to Ohio State - National Champs! Well done!


----------



## Migillicutty

793 uniform combinations, ZERO national championships. Still haven't won anything.


----------



## Tim Mc

Over rated??? I don't think so.
Total domination!!!

Word to Jacob- the best running back coming back next fall does not play in the Baton Rouge, he plays in the Shoe!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

He is a beast for sure. Congrats on the win.


----------



## roseberry

elliot, and thank goodness someone has an offensive coordinator who gives the ball to the talented running back. congrats bucks!

great season, great smack talk and a great thread at almost 2,500 insightful and well thought out posts!;-)

i hope lane kiffin watched this game!


----------



## Tim Mc

What a great feeling it is when your team wins it all. So many great teams and exciting games this year. 
Great Oregon team. 
What a thrill!!


----------



## Casey A

Congrats on the win, OSU. it was a beat down. I thought if we stopped the run and won the turnover battle we would win. We couldn't stop anything on the ground (understatement) and didn't take advantages of the lucky bounces. Winning with a 3rd string QB is impressive. CONGRATS


----------



## BonMallari

does anyone feel like Ohio State just bailed out the playoff selection committee by turning in two dominating performances, and that TCU did get hosed and deserved a shot

even though there are quite a few Urban Meyer haters here (I am not one of you)...You gotta give him his props, his record and resume speak for themselves, and to think he has done it with only ONE future NFL QB (Alex Smith -Utah)..and they say that OSU is a year early with this title...whoa nellie


----------



## schaeffer

Ohio State was dominant. The irony is that this game proved the death knell for the SEC. With Urban in Ohio State and Harbaugh at Michgan. Wow.


----------



## schaeffer

Sorry Cutty, FSu is irrelevant. Other than for a few alums--nobody has ever cared about them, nor wile there ever.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Prediction time. I know this will be a shock, but I'm taking the Bucks- 45-28. OSU's d-line causes problems for Marcus.
> Go Bucks!!!!!


Great call, Tim, though you were a little high on the Ducks. (For the record, I predicted 'Bama 42-17 over tOSU and when the score was 21-6, Tide, I was almost ready to gloat. How's that working out for me today...?)

Gotta feel tOSU's winning it all was the best outcome for college football in the last 25 years, probably since 'Bama and Bebes Stallings whacked the U real good in '92. Hats off to the Buckeyes - and, sorry 'Cutty, to their coach too. Loved the squatty-body Bucks center too - wider than he was tall at a generous 5-10 and not giving an inch off the ball.

Actually, looking back, Bucks winning the NC was more akin to the Miracle on Ice: This time the giant that got slayed was (an overrated) 'Bama - and the National Championship, just like the gold medal game at Lake Placid, was almost anticlimactic.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, before Jacob of Oz brings this thread to a close, and after props to tOSU, still gotta say Saban's true love is recruiting, so the Buckeyes may have done him a favor by giving him an extra week for getting at it. Here's a little advance nugget for next year's College Football thread:



Alabama's intel said:


> BREAKING: The state's hottest prospect *Prince Tega Wanogho* will reclassify from 2016 class to 2015. http://rvls.co/1KfwHk8
> 
> *Prince Tega Wanogho* received more than 20 offers in the last month. Several other major programs were expected to offer at Junior Days...
> 
> Wanogho had committed to play in the 2016 @AllAmericaGame. Several programs likely scrambling to find room in their 2015 class now.
> 
> #Auburn, #Clemson and #NotreDame were most recent offer for Wanogho. #Alabama was also expected to offer soon.
> 
> *Wanogho moved to Alabama from Nigeria in Aug*. Edgewood Academy recently received his transcripts. Thus the late notice on classification.
> 
> *Wanogho started playing football in August.* He's 6-foot-8, 245-pounds. Physical specimen, extremely athletic. Best days are ahead.


MG


----------



## mjh345

schaeffer said:


> You can't win if you have these stupid calls


If you think bad calls had anything to do with the outcome, then you didn't see the same ass whooping domination of Oregon that I did


----------



## coachmo

Hey shaeffer, don't talk about FSU, recruiting, the "death knell for the SEC", etc. try real hard to focus on that epic ass-whooping that the ducks took last night. Come on I know it will be hard but you can do it! You should be accustomed to it by now!


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> does anyone feel like Ohio State just bailed out the playoff selection committee by turning in two dominating performances, and that TCU did get hosed and deserved a shot
> 
> even though there are quite a few Urban Meyer haters here (I am not one of you)...You gotta give him his props, his record and resume speak for themselves, and to think he has done it with only ONE future NFL QB (Alex Smith -Utah)..and they say that OSU is a year early with this title...whoa nellie


I agree with you Bon and big congrats to Ohio State and their fans. Regarding TCU, the irony is if they were put in the final four, OSU would have been left out and we would never have discovered how good they are. The weakest team was FSU, though I still maintain they are a better team than the score showed in that Rose Bowl loss.


----------



## Migillicutty

That's the funny thing about playoffs and bowls it depends on who is hot, and what the match ups are. No way to know how well TCU would have faired against much better competition (Ol miss was not a great team). Who knows what would have happened in the playoffs if the seedings had been different. I think there were 5 deserving teams this year and one got left out. I agree with the final four. I did not agree with the seedings. If it had been Bama/FSU --OSU/Oregon in the semis one never knows how things play out. 

As it is OSU beat both teams it was matched up against and is a deserving champion. 

As a side note, if VT follows the Alabama way of determining national titles, we need to congratulate Frank Beamer for finally getting the monkey off his back. Maybe he will retire now.

Lastly, where is /Paul? Sore winner and absent loser.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> That's the funny thing about playoffs and bowls it depends on who is hot, and what the match ups are. No way to know how well TCU would have faired against much better competition (Ol miss was not a great team). Who knows what would have happened in the playoffs if the seedings had been different. I think there were 5 deserving teams this year and one got left out. I agree with the final four. I did not agree with the seedings. If it had been Bama/FSU --OSU/Oregon in the semis one never knows how things play out.
> 
> As it is OSU beat both teams it was matched up against and is a deserving champion.


'Cutty, you're essentially philosophizing NFL-wise with your premise above - you know, that league where a couple of No. 6 seeds have won the Super Bowl the last few years?

Usually - say 90% of the time - when a college team knocks off the king of the hill (a/k/a Crimson Tide), they come down to earth right sudden, as in the next week's game. This is where Urban and tOSU diverged - they gave 'Bama a whuppin' and their confidence, given the circumstances they were playing with (chip on shoulder, 3d string QB, underappreciated OL) went through the Superdome roof for playing in the championship game.

As for your "figuring" on national championships, I'm pretty sure 'Bama can claim so many of them only 'cause FSU was still a girls' school at the time - otherwise, aside from all those "Wide Rights" of course, _*my*_ figuring is that your boys would undoubtedly come out ahead in the NC count.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Apparently the fraudeyes proved yet again that gimmicky teams just can't compete with real teams who have an OL & DL. Congrats to the fans of those who can't spell your 4 letter state correctly.


----------



## Steve Thornton

schaeffer said:


> Ohio State was dominant. The irony is that this game proved the death knell for the SEC. With Urban in Ohio State and Harbaugh at Michgan. Wow.


The SEC is dead??? I don't think so. Only time will tell.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> That's the funny thing about playoffs and bowls it depends on who is hot, and what the match ups are. No way to know how well TCU would have faired against much better competition (Ol miss was not a great team). Who knows what would have happened in the playoffs if the seedings had been different. I think there were 5 deserving teams this year and one got left out. I agree with the final four. I did not agree with the seedings. If it had been Bama/FSU --OSU/Oregon in the semis one never knows how things play out.
> 
> As it is OSU beat both teams it was matched up against and is a deserving champion.
> 
> As a side note, if VT follows the Alabama way of determining national titles, we need to congratulate Frank Beamer for finally getting the monkey off his back. Maybe he will retire now.
> 
> Lastly, where is /Paul? Sore winner and absent loser.


Just waking up. Had a bit of a party last night.  Overall I felt it was a good game. I really didn't want to see a blow out on either side, it was fun kicking FSU's @$$ that way but the championship should be hard fought. At the end of 3 quarters it was basically a tie game. Both teams played hard. We couldn't stop the run up the middle and their QB played his heart out. They seemed hungrier for it and they came out on top. See ya all again next year....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Hey shaeffer, don't talk about FSU, recruiting, the "death knell for the SEC", etc. try real hard to focus on that epic ass-whooping that the ducks took last night. Come on I know it will be hard but you can do it! You should be accustomed to it by now!


Epic ass whooping? You must have missed the first 3 quarters where they went into the 4th basically tied. I guess if the ducks don't win by 40 people think they got their ass kicked. 

/Paul


----------



## crackerd

No the equation is, If the Ducks play a real team (or at least one that doesn't give the game away by the bushel of turnovers and quitting on defense [i.e., FSU]), they _*always *_get their arses kicked to kerb.

Thinking even SEC-ffer is at last a believer in that equation.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, you're essentially philosophizing NFL-wise with your premise above - you know, that league where a couple of No. 6 seeds have won the Super Bowl the last few years?
> 
> Usually - say 90% of the time - when a college team knocks off the king of the hill (a/k/a Crimson Tide), they come down to earth right sudden, as in the next week's game. This is where Urban and tOSU diverged - they gave 'Bama a whuppin' and their confidence, given the circumstances they were playing with (chip on shoulder, 3d string QB, underappreciated OL) went through the Superdome roof for playing in the championship game.
> 
> As for your "figuring" on national championships, I'm pretty sure 'Bama can claim so many of them only 'cause FSU was still a girls' school at the time - otherwise, aside from all those "Wide Rights" of course, _*my*_ figuring is that your boys would undoubtedly come out ahead in the NC count.
> 
> MG


Bama has a long history with more national Championships than anyone, but watching this playoff-National title game I firmly believe Ohio State is by far the best in the Country at this moment. I feel bad for Oregon as they once again failed to disprove the unbelievers, but lets face it OSU was dominant on both lines, figured out how to stop Oregon even after giving them the ball four times, and have a beast of a running back and quarterback. OSU wins nine out of ten in that matchup. Will this be the high water mark for Oregon, or will they re-tool and come back stronger than ever next year? Also, did OSU just give the rest of our conference a blueprint for stopping that potent Oregon offense?


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Epic ass whooping? You must have missed the first 3 quarters where they went into the 4th basically tied. I guess if the ducks don't win by 40 people think they got their ass kicked.
> 
> /Paul


No getting beat by 22 even though you had four extra chances with turnovers means you got your ass whooped. I wish you guys could give credit where credit is due. Jeeze...


----------



## coachmo

Paul, a 42-20 loss is an ass whipping! You can try to spin it anyway you want but that doesn't change the outcome. Maybe next year but probably not!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> No the equation is, If the Ducks play a real team (or at least one that doesn't give the game away by the bushel of turnovers and quitting on defense [i.e., FSU]), they _*always *_get their arses kicked to kerb.
> 
> Thinking even SEC-ffer is at last a believer in that equation.
> 
> MG


Oh so the #1 team all year with the longest winning streak who got beat by 40 wasn't a "real team?" Man you are a picky SOB....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

John Robinson said:


> Bama has a long history with more national Championships than anyone, but watching this playoff-National title game I firmly believe Ohio State is by far the best in the Country at this moment. I feel bad for Oregon as they once again failed to disprove the unbelievers, but lets face it OSU was dominant on both lines, figured out how to stop Oregon even after giving them the ball four times, and have a beast of a running back and quarterback. OSU wins nine out of ten in that matchup. Will this be the high water mark for Oregon, or will they re-tool and come back stronger than ever next year? Also, did OSU just give the rest of our conference a blueprint for stopping that potent Oregon offense?


 Mariotta outplayed their QB statistically and Zeke wears his shirt like a high school cheerleader. I don't expect the inbred SEC boys to ever give the Ducks any respect. Course they live with the principle that if they get divorced at least they are still cousins.....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> No the equation is, If the Ducks play a real team (or at least one that doesn't give the game away by the bushel of turnovers and quitting on defense [i.e., FSU]), they _*always *_get their arses kicked to kerb.
> 
> Thinking even SEC-ffer is at last a believer in that equation.
> 
> MG


Wow, its like you didn't even watch the games. Newsflash, you can't get the whole story of the game from the newspaper.

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

Paul, with your completely stupid comments like "inbred" SEC boys I'm not sure if your are a complete dumb ass or smart ass but one of the handles fits you! Talk about a sore loser! And loser you surely are! On second thought, I thinking a complete dumb ass!!!


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Mariotta outplayed their QB statistically and Zeke wears his shirt like a high school cheerleader. I don't expect the inbred SEC boys to ever give the Ducks any respect. Course they live with the principle that if they get divorced at least they are still cousins.....
> 
> /Paul


Hey I get just as sick of SEC boosterism as anybody, but two things 1) You weren't playing the SEC last night and 2) Oregon has dominated out west for quite a while now, but until it steps up when has those rare opportunities to win a National Title and wins, they will always be suspect as a gimmick that works against lowly Pac 12 competition. As a Pac 12 guy I was hoping you could prove them wrong this time, but it wasn't anywhere as close as you try to spin it.


----------



## Migillicutty

Can we put the Mariotta thing to rest? Great college QB, and deserving winner of the Heisman, but as Chris Carter said this morning when asked on Mike and Mike his thoughts on Mariotta "VERY inaccurate, that's a system QB, the route trees in the offense are very different than traditional route trees, OSU knew the way to stop Oregon was to make them have to pass, he could be a good NFL QB but whoever drafts him will need to be patient. He is going to need time to develop". 

He looked like a lost puppy in the 4th when they were behind and he had to be a pocket passer, bailing too early and sailing balls over WRs heads. 

Paul you are way off in your assessments, but you did show up and post so I credit you there.(not that you care)

As for the game it was sure frustrating to watch from the standpoint of I thought OSU had a very good plan for stopping Oregon. A plan I really wish FSU would have utilized. I am not sold on our DC and I am hoping that Jimbo makes some corrections on that side of the ball. After that first series OSU got multiple with their looks and started bringing pressure. The Oregon O is a numbers scheme more than a match up scheme, though certainly match ups are created through their use of trying to gain the advantage in numbers. OSU didn't try to just match up from a numbers perspective and brought pressures, stunts, and played an attack style defense. It helped they have some studs up front. This created confusion on the Oregon side from a read perspective. They pinched down and took the dive away, and were agressive on the edges. Basically they said beat us over the top but you aren't going to nickle and dime us down the field, which is what Oregon wants to do. Oregon got some big plays, but they didn't get to dictate on offense. If they get to dictate you aren't going to stop them. 

Oregon D is soft. We all knew that. They weren't good against FSU and they weren't good against OSU. OSU tried to give that game away with inexplicable turnovers, just like FSU. Difference was their defense played better in transition and their offense converted in the RZ. 

Urban is a master motivator. I still think he has flaws in the way he goes about some things, but dude can coach and can really get a team to buy in and play up. That is huge in college football.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Paul, with your completely stupid comments like "inbred" SEC boys I'm not sure if your are a complete dumb ass or smart ass but one of the handles fit you! Talk about a sore loser! And loser you surely are!


Oh don't go getting your panties in a bunch. I been listening all year long to people dissing Oregon but I didn't see your teams playing last night. There is still hope for you though, maybe you can get a team together and win this....http://www.riverbankproducts.com/froggiggin/

/Paul


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh don't go getting your panties in a bunch. I been listening all year long to people dissing Oregon but I didn't see your teams playing last night. There is still hope for you though, maybe you can get a team together and win this....http://www.riverbankproducts.com/froggiggin/
> 
> /Paul


And rightly so as Oregon proved again last night. They CAN'T win the big one.


----------



## Casey A

Listen, the Ducks needed to stop one thing... the run. OSU trapped the crap out of us and we had no answer. We dropped wide open passes that would have moved the sticks and we didn't convert turnovers into touchdowns. Bottom line is we didn't do what we've done all year, and we have to give OSU's defense some credit for that. Their QB also played the type of game he needed to. He moved the chains and didn't make a lot of unforced errors (minus the backwards fumble, he did a pretty good job of that). 

People can call the ducks a gimicky offense, but take a look around college football. Odds are your favorite team will be running a higher tempo offense, no huddle and zone read scheme sooner rather than later. Go Ducks


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> Can we put the Mariotta thing to rest? Great college QB, and deserving winner of the Heisman, but as Chris Carter said this morning when asked on Mike and Mike his thoughts on Mariotta "VERY inaccurate, that's a system QB, the route trees in the offense are very different than traditional route trees, OSU knew the way to stop Oregon was to make them have to pass, he could be a good NFL QB but whoever drafts him will need to be patient. He is going to need time to develop".
> 
> He looked like a lost puppy in the 4th when they were behind and he had to be a pocket passer, bailing too early and sailing balls over WRs heads.
> 
> Paul you are way off in your assessments, but you did show up and post so I credit you there.(not that you care)
> 
> As for the game it was sure frustrating to watch from the standpoint of I thought OSU had a very good plan for stopping Oregon. A plan I really wish FSU would have utilized. I am not sold on our DC and I am hoping that Jimbo makes some corrections on that side of the ball. After that first series OSU got multiple with their looks and started bringing pressure. The Oregon O is a numbers scheme more than a match up scheme, though certainly match ups are created through their use of trying to gain the advantage in numbers. OSU didn't try to just match up from a numbers perspective and brought pressures, stunts, and played an attack style defense. It helped they have some studs up front. This created confusion on the Oregon side from a read perspective. They pinched down and took the dive away, and were agressive on the edges. Basically they said beat us over the top but you aren't going to nickle and dime us down the field, which is what Oregon wants to do. Oregon got some big plays, but they didn't get to dictate on offense. If they get to dictate you aren't going to stop them.
> 
> Oregon D is soft. We all knew that. They weren't good against FSU and they weren't good against OSU. OSU tried to give that game away with inexplicable turnovers, just like FSU. Difference was their defense played better in transition and their offense converted in the RZ.
> 
> Urban is a master motivator. I still think he has flaws in the way he goes about some things, but dude can coach and can really get a team to buy in and play up. That is huge in college football.


Ya, lets put the best QB in the nation to rest. He'll probably head to the NFL anyway. Ohio won and they deserved it. I find it funny that you seem to forget in both games who caused those turnovers, you act like Oregon wasn't even on the field putting the pressure on to create those turnovers. Funny how people see things they way they want. 

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

You really need to think just a little before you post! Your team got beat AGAIN! Nothing new there but sure seems like a whole lot of pent up frustration in your posts. Gosh I'd hate to be you.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> And rightly so as Oregon proved again last night. They CAN'T win the big one.


However they get to play in the big one. Thanks for hosting TX.....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> You really need to think just a little before you post! Your team got beat AGAIN! Nothing new there but sure seems like a whole lot of pent up frustration in your posts. Gosh I'd hate to be you.


Well at least the SEC showed the nation how to win bowl games this year.....

/Paul


----------



## Migillicutty

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> However they get to play in the big one. Thanks for hosting TX.....
> 
> /Paul



The object is winning not playing. Crackerd's ZERO-gon moniker is quite fitting. 100 plus years of football and no titles. Maybe one day Oregon will get to play a west coast team in the championship and finally win one. (no offense John Robinson-I have a great deal of respect for USC)


----------



## crackerd

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I been listening all year long to people dissing Oregon but I didn't see your teams playing last night.


No, you been listening to us a lot longer than that dissing *Zer-O-gon*, and you're right, "our" teams weren't playing last night. But c'mon, man, fortunately in real life, "real" teams, unlike _*yours*_, never have to put up with this sort of thing











MG


----------



## coachmo

Paul, from the content of your posts I imagine you voted for obama since you change the subject so conveniently. The facts don't seem to really matter to you. That's straight out of a liberals playbook! OSU 42 Oregon 20!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> The object is winning not playing. Crackerd's ZERO-gon moniker is quite fitting. 100 plus years of football and no titles. Maybe one day Oregon will get to play a west coast team in the championship and finally win one. (no offense John Robinson-I have a great deal of respect for USC)


Now come on. Don't be bitter, Texas will have a good football team again. USC is a good team, well they have a great history, despite being named after birth control. Just kidding John.  



/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Paul, from the content of your posts I imagine you voted for obama since you change the subject so conveniently. The facts don't seem to really matter to you. That's straight out of a liberals playbook! OSU 42 Oregon 20!!


Hey! Good natured sarcastic insults are one thing but that is just f'd up right there. Go look at the stat line. Look at the score going into the 4th. Typically during a blow out teams pull their first string. I didn't see that happening last night. 

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Now come on. Don't be bitter, Texas will have a good football team again. USC is a good team, well they have a great history, despite being named after birth control. Just kidding John.
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


OK, you made me laugh there... Relating to politics I feel like having Oregon play for the National Championship is like having Mitt Romney try one more time... I get my hopes up thinking they can win the big one and put the doubters to rest, then it's "wll we have next year...


----------



## Franco

Anyone else other than me have a problem with the final AP top #?

AP

1 OSU
2 Oregon
3 TCU

Oregon doesn't deserve the #2 spot, last night's game wasn't even close!

Should be;

1 OSU
2 TCU (they dominated in their bowl game and Big 12.
3 Bama (lost a close one to OSU in the Sugar)


----------



## coachmo

Paul, just call it like I see it. You bringing up inbreeding, marrying cousins, etc. is f'ed up in my opinion!


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> Anyone else other than me have a problem with the final AP top #?
> 
> AP
> 
> 1 OSU
> 2 Oregon
> 3 TCU
> 
> Oregon doesn't deserve the #2 spot, last night's game wasn't even close!
> 
> Should be;
> 
> 1 OSU
> 2 TCU (they dominated in their bowl game and Big 12.
> 3 Bama (lost a close one to OSU in the Sugar)


It really doesn't matter to me one way or another, there is only one #1, the rest should just be finalist like in our National.


----------



## mjh345

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Epic ass whooping? You must have missed the first 3 quarters where they went into the 4th basically tied. I guess if the ducks don't win by 40 people think they got their ass kicked.
> 
> /Paul


They were NOT TIED after 3 quarters they were behind. They were behind even though Ohio State kept turning the ball over.

As for your quote in red, had Oregon won by 39 I don't think anyone would have said they got their ass kicked.
I on the other hand said they got their ass kicked for the simple reason that in the game that I watched the Ducks GOT THEIR ASS KICKED!!


----------



## schaeffer

Ohio State sure looked good. Like to see them play TCU---that would be an interesting game. In any event, the season is over. I've enjoyed all the friendly banter with a good group of people. See you in September.


----------



## John Robinson

schaeffer said:


> Ohio State sure looked good. Like to see them play TCU---that would be an interesting game. In any event, the season is over. I've enjoyed all the friendly banter with a good group of people. See you in September.


See you in September. Until then however, are you a dog person to, or just football? If you're into the dogs I might see you in the spring or summer, we trial a bit in Idaho, Oregon and Washington. Good luck.


----------



## Tim Mc

Lot's of fun last night watching my team finally win it all.
Also, great to see the Big get some much needed wins in big bowl games. They've been kicked around for a long time.
Early predictions for next years playoff : Oh st. , Arkansas, 
USC , TCU
I had LSU . Ohst ,Bama and FSU this year. 75% not to bad!
It's been fun going back and forth with everyone about our teams and conferences. 
At least we can all agree we love our retrievers!!!


----------



## TroyFeeken

Pretty disappointed in all of you for not even merely recognizing the superior school to play a football game in the last couple of days.

North Dakota State University with 4 straight, consecutive, back to back to back to back, championships. Shame on you all. The graduating seniors after this year have more championships than they do losses in their college carriers.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

mjh345 said:


> They were NOT TIED after 3 quarters they were behind. They were behind even though Ohio State kept turning the ball over.
> 
> As for your quote in red, had Oregon won by 39 I don't think anyone would have said they got their ass kicked.
> I on the other hand said they got their ass kicked for the simple reason that in the game that I watched the Ducks GOT THEIR ASS KICKED!!


one point difference which in football is basically tied. It was one quarter to go and Ohio played the better quarter. Hats off to them.

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

TroyFeeken said:


> Pretty disappointed in all of you for not even merely recognizing the superior school to play a football game in the last couple of days.
> 
> North Dakota State University with 4 straight, consecutive, back to back to back to back, championships. Shame on you all. The graduating seniors after this year have more championships than they do losses in their college carriers.


Congrats! I'm more a Bobcat fan, but the U of Montana Grizzlies are just 100 miles down the road so we follow them as well. With all the arguments why a playoff system can't work in college football our division has shown it to work just fine for decades.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Paul, just call it like I see it. You bringing up inbreeding, marrying cousins, etc. is f'ed up in my opinion!


I miss the good old days where bantering back and forth and tossing some light hearted insults were considered what they were, jokes. Where is KG, Gutman and Fallon (RIP) when you need them. Didn't mean to hurt your feelers....

/Paul


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> one point difference which in football is basically tied. It was one quarter to go and Ohio played the better quarter. Hats off to them.
> 
> /Paul


If you guys had been able to score a touchdown prior to that you would have been ahead. If you were able to get two points when you tried you would have been tied, if after coming within a point you could have stopped OSU and driven the field you could have made a game of it, but you couldn't do any of those things, so it was a wipeout.


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I miss the good old days where bantering back and forth and tossing some light hearted insults were considered what they were, jokes. Where is KG, Gutman and Fallon (RIP) when you need them. Didn't mean to hurt your feelers....
> 
> /Paul


Paul, all in good fun, but after it's over why can't you just be a good sport and admit it was a wipe out? We can all look forward to Jacob opening a thread early next summer and start the trash talking again.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

John Robinson said:


> Paul, all in good fun, but after it's over why can't you just be a good sport and admit it was a wipe out? We can all look forward to Jacob opening a thread early next summer and start the trash talking again.


Guess I didn't see it as a wipeout. When have you ever seen Oregon go scoreless in a quarter? I guess by the theories tossed around in here all year Ohio didn't beat them, they beat themselves. .....oh well, we get better each year so there's always next year....

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

Paul, you didn't hurt my feelings. I'm very thick-skinned; however, don't dish out crap if you can't take it! You on the other hand seem pretty sensitive. Kinda girly like if you ask me!


----------



## crackerd

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I miss the good old days where bantering back and forth and tossing some light hearted insults were considered what they were, jokes. Where is KG, Gutman and Fallon (RIP) when you need them. Didn't mean to hurt your feelers....


If "Gutman" is a reference to the late Bob Gutermuth, he's up there with his hero Bear Bryant (and possibly, _*possibly* _Fallon [j/k John;-) - even though certain members of the DelBay RC are saying nightly novenas for you]). Alas, KG has been forced to acknowledge that UT has practically reverted to the *Zer-O-Gon* of the SEC. ("Thank you, Lord, for Vanderbilt" is more their mantra these days).

And coachmo, please acknowledge /paul's compliments to our kind - surely you remember Bear Bryant's famous aphorism about football games that ended deadlocked, "A tie's like kissing your sister, your wife, your cousin and your aunt - all of 'em at once with the same kiss."

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

TroyFeeken said:


> Pretty disappointed in all of you for not even merely recognizing the superior school to play a football game in the last couple of days.
> 
> North Dakota State University with 4 straight, consecutive, back to back to back to back, championships. Shame on you all. The graduating seniors after this year have more championships than they do losses in their college carriers.


Ran in to a bunch of ND fans at a BBQ joint near the stadium where the championship was played on way back from a pheasant shoot Saturday. Spoke with several and gave my congratulations. It is quite an accomplishment at any level.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Migillicutty said:


> Ran in to a bunch of ND fans at a BBQ joint near the stadium where the championship was played on way back from a pheasant shoot Saturday. Spoke with several and gave my congratulations. It is quite an accomplishment at any level.


Saying our fans travel is an understatement. The field in Frisco where they play that championship game holds about 21,000 people. Estimations during the game was there were roughly 16,000 or more wearing green and gold.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

crackerd said:


> If "Gutman" is a reference to the late Bob Gutermuth, he's up there with his hero Bear Bryant (and possibly, _*possibly* _Fallon [j/k John;-) - even though certain members of the DelBay RC are saying nightly novenas for you]). Alas, KG has been forced to acknowledge that UT has practically reverted to the *Zer-O-Gon* of the SEC. ("Thank you, Lord, for Vanderbilt" is more their mantra these days).
> 
> And coachmo, please acknowledge /paul's compliments to our kind - surely you remember Bear Bryant's famous aphorism about football games that ended deadlocked, "A tie's like kissing your sister, your wife, your cousin and your aunt - all of 'em at once with the same kiss."
> 
> MG


No, Gutman was Ken Guthrie. Bob is another great man sorely missed on the forum and I miss his input. John for sure is in heaven although I'm pretty sure he argues daily with Jesus about the qualities of holy water.  KG would probably just correct all the bad grammar in this thread....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Paul, you didn't hurt my feelings. I'm very thick-skinned; however, don't dish out crap if you can't take it! You on the other hand seem pretty sensitive. Kinda girly like if you ask me!


Don't be getting all deliverance on me now....

/Paul


----------



## mjh345

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> one point difference which in football is basically tied.
> 
> /Paul


Super Bowl 25 in 1991 Score: NY Giants 20 Buffalo Bills 19

I'm sure all the long suffering Bills fans who bemoaned their 4 straight Super Bowl losses will be thrilled that in your world they were Co Super Bowl Champions in 1991

HOWEVER...........In the real world being behind by one point is NOT tied


----------



## Migillicutty

mjh345 said:


> Super Bowl 25 in 1991 Score: NY Giants 20 Buffalo Bills 19
> 
> I'm sure all the long suffering Bills fans who bemoaned their 4 straight Super Bowl losses will be thrilled that in your world they were Co Super Bowl Champions in 1991
> 
> HOWEVER...........In the real world being behind by one point is NOT tied


You have to remember Oregon is the champ of not really being champs. They have been September champs 5 years running, and we all know they are costume change champs. Now we can add champs even if the other team has more points to the list.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> You have to remember Oregon is the champ of not really being champs. They have been September champs 5 years running, and we all know they are costume change champs. Now we can add champs even if the other team has more points to the list.


'Cutty, you omitted one - at the risk of offending Charlie Hebdo, Zer-O-gon could also be champs of the Champs-Elysee, since their brand of football strikes me as rather French, or least Maginot Line, in its practice and application...and that's no canard.

MG


----------



## schaeffer

Crackerd, don't be using words that you don't even know what they mean. Plus your mom won't let you come in for dinner for using those kind of words.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Ran in to a bunch of ND fans at a BBQ joint near the stadium where the championship was played on way back from a pheasant shoot Saturday. Spoke with several and gave my congratulations. It is quite an accomplishment at any level.


The Bison apparently excel at a lot of things. At one time, if my memory serves me correctly, 
a large number of them including their BB Coach Bill Fitch were former NBA players that were
coaching in the league. NCC regards . 

On a lighter note the WSJ had the relative worth, NFL style, of all 116 FBS teams. Just a few:

#1 - Ohio State - $1,127,580,000
#3 - Texas - $972,110,000
#7 - Alabama - $760,550,000
#9 - LSU - $659,180,000
#15 - Washington - $418,560,000
#17 - Texas A&M - $382,140,000
#18 - Oregon - $358,700,000
#21 - FSU - $325,740,000
#24 - Souther Cal - $303,570,000
#27 - AZ State - $277,360,000
#28 - MI State - $260,790,000
#31 - Stanford - $232,450,000
#33 - UCLA - $225,570,000
#34 - OR State - $220,270,000
#38 - Minnesota - $202,370,000
#43 - Arizona - $163,650,000
#47 - Purdue - $140,080,000
#49 - Washington State - $135,300,000

All PAC 12 teams were in the top 50 - Not all the teams in any of the other Big 5 conferences 
were - Money talks in strength of conference :razz: . & schedule .


----------



## crackerd

schaeffer said:


> Crackerd, don't be using words that you don't even know what they mean. Plus your mom won't let you come in for dinner for using those kind of words.


Dunno, SEC-ffer, always abided by the notion of "If it walks like a canard, and talks like a canard, and, um, plays like a canard..." - especially as the Americaine meaning tells it here:
http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/canard

Just promise you won't get your tail feathers ruffled over the truth.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Kevin fricking Steele??!! Epic fail by LSU. How do you go from Clanxy Pendergast & Bob Shoop to Kevin Steele?? Bluh.


----------



## crackerd

Coulda been "better," Jacob - my Intel is y'all were close to getting Mel Tucker as co-DC. Kevin Steele...Roll Tide back at you.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I would have been happier promoting Brick & bringing in Coach O for The DL. Those 2 & Frank Wilson would have been unbeatable.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Crackerd: You will be so proud of me. Got your reference to the Maginot Line re Oregon and laughed out loud. Still chuckling a bit. Good on ya! I am here rending my garments, slashing my face, and wearing black about Oregon's loss last night, but come September, will be cheering on their foe, Stanford. 

YNBB --- Glenda


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, you omitted one - at the risk of offending Charlie Hebdo, Zer-O-gon could also be champs of the Champs-Elysee, since their brand of football strikes me as rather French, or least Maginot Line, in its practice and application...and that's no canard.
> 
> MG


Indeed, very maginot line, all window dressing but ineffective.


----------



## Troy Tilleraas

TroyFeeken said:


> Pretty disappointed in all of you for not even merely recognizing the superior school to play a football game in the last couple of days.
> 
> North Dakota State University with 4 straight, consecutive, back to back to back to back, championships. Shame on you all. The graduating seniors after this year have more championships than they do losses in their college carriers.


NDSU Head coach still couldn't beat his mentor's team- University of Northern Iowa, oh yeah they beat Illinois State too!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

mjh345 said:


> Super Bowl 25 in 1991 Score: NY Giants 20 Buffalo Bills 19
> 
> I'm sure all the long suffering Bills fans who bemoaned their 4 straight Super Bowl losses will be thrilled that in your world they were Co Super Bowl Champions in 1991
> 
> HOWEVER...........In the real world being behind by one point is NOT tied


Big difference losing by 1 point and being behind by one point. 

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Migillicutty said:


> You have to remember Oregon is the champ of not really being champs. They have been September champs 5 years running, and we all know they are costume change champs. Now we can add champs even if the other team has more points to the list.


I guess all those conference and division championships the past 8 years don't count. 

/Paul


----------



## mjh345

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Big difference losing by 1 point and being behind by one point.
> 
> /Paul


Well, you were tied at the beginning of the game............................so I guess you can hang your hat on that


----------



## John Robinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I guess all those conference and division championships the past 8 years don't count.
> 
> /Paul


You've got to grab the brass ring when you get the chance, otherwise it just reinforces the image that Oregon can't play with the big boys, big fish in a small pond.


----------



## coachmo

Oregon can't play with the BIG boys when it counts!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> Oregon can't play with the BIG boys when it counts!


We'll I googled it and saw Oregon beat LSU once, in 1932, three losses since.


----------



## coachmo

So were they playing in a championship game in '32??? If not thanks for making my point!!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> So were they playing in a championship game in '32??? If not thanks for making my point!!


I was making your point, not arguing with you. You guys are so sensitive, 1932 geeze...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## schaeffer

Coach Mo, But Probably Less---Oregon can't play with the big boys, huh? Undefeated Florida State doesn't count, huh? And many of the writers on this site seem to think that these football teams are static--that there is this eternal essence of a team that continues year in, year out. What a bunch of garbage--players come and go. Next year will be a whole new ballgame(pun intended)


----------



## rboudet

Jacob, there were people that felt the same way when they hired Saban. Who the hell is this guy? Didn't we just beat him in a bowl game?
I was expecting a higer profile DC but you can't dispute the guys track record. Bama has had some good LBs and he has worked under a few pretty good Defensive minds. We will see. I kind of like the new blood, we needed a change.


----------



## schaeffer

And anyone who knows college football, knows about the significance of momentum. Oregon receivers twice dropped passes on critical third down situations, one that would be a certain touchdown. In each instance OSU turned these errors into touchdowns. It might have made some difference if Oregon hadn't been totally decimated by injuries late in the season. Now, Coach Mo, But Probably Less, you may not think that it is significant that Oregon lost their high NFL draft pick tight end and their top to receivers in the last weeks of the season, but trust me, its a big deal


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> We'll I googled it and saw Oregon beat LSU once, in 1932, three losses since.


Doggone it, Jacob, rather than give us a shriekin' McCauley Culkin, I thought you were going to respond to John's recon above - and reply that your great grandpappy, Huey P. "Kingfish" Long, happened to be calling signals for the 'Who when *Zer-O-gon* whupped 'em back in '32. The Kingfish was all about academic achievement on behalf of his fellow Loooosianans - you may know the story from that same year, if memory serves, of the Kingfish extending LSU's swimming pool a few inches in length so that it would become the biggest swimming pool in the world - eclipsing the previous record holder, Emperor Haile "Lion of Judah" Selassie of Abyssinia (Ethiopia). Glenda, if you're monitoring, the Kingfish and LSU thus beating out the godhead of Rastifarianism - the Emperor Selassie - which would have constituted a major contribution to higher education in the "progressive" South back then.

MG


----------



## rboudet

Jacob, Looks like we will get Ed (Bae Bae) Orgeron anyway! I like that hire a lot!


----------



## JS

John Robinson said:


> I was making your point, not arguing with you. You guys are so sensitive, 1932 geeze...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

John, RTF is a great site but something I have finally learned: "if two people here agree on something, one will have to change their position so they can argue about it".

JS


----------



## John Robinson

JS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John, RTF is a great site but something I have finally learned: "if two people here agree on something, one will have to change their position so they can argue about it".
> 
> JS


Too funny, I think you're right.


----------



## crackerd

rboudet said:


> Jacob, Looks like we will get Ed (Bae Bae) Orgeron anyway! I like that hire a lot!


Yeah, and the good thing is, since Saban and Le Smiles both already won NCs for LSU, there won't be no temptation to re-nickname Coach *Orgeron* as Coach *Zer-O-Gon *during his time in Baton Rouge.

On other hand, y'all'll always have this to fall back on






about his first fall from glory.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

John Robinson said:


> I was making your point, not arguing with you. You guys are so sensitive, 1932 geeze...


Yes they are. 

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Oregon can't play with the BIG boys when it counts!


Really? I guess FSU isn't a big boy lol

*Oregon is (4-5) against SEC*

Average score: Oregon 30.8 - SEC 25.9

*In bowl games:* Oregon is (0-1) against SEC
Average score: Oregon 19.0 - SEC 22.0

*All games*
2013/09/14 Oregon 59 - Tennessee 14 *W* 
2011/09/03 Oregon 27 - LSU 40 *L* 
2011/01/10 Oregon 19 - Auburn 22 *L* !! BCS Championship !! 
2010/09/11 Oregon 48 - Tennessee 13 *W* 
2003/08/30 Oregon 42 - Mississippi St 34 *W* 
2002/08/31 Oregon 36 - Mississippi St 13 *W* 
1977/10/22 Oregon 17 - LSU 56 *L* 
1977/09/10 Oregon 16 - Georgia 27 *L* 
1934/12/15 Oregon 13 - LSU 14 *L

*Doesn't seem to the total dominance you boys like to claim you have. If you recall Auburn won the BCS Championship by a lucky last second field goal, hardly dominance. 

/Paul*
*


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

While we can banter on an on about completely opinion based biases towards a favorite team, here is something I think we can all shake our heads in disbelieve. Why would the winning teams fans act like this?

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/jan/13/eugene-no-major-incidents-after-oregon-loss-to-ohi/


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/college/chi-ohio-state-fan-reaction-20150113-story.html

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

When it counts, Oregon can't play with the big boys. How have they fared in national championship games? Just wondering! Come on guys, try to spin it differently! I wasn't just referring to the SEC as the big boys, i.e. Ohio State 42 Oregon 20 for the championship. Schaefer go back under your rock! See you in the fall when you come out from your drunken haze to spout off about the mighty ducks and how they will win it all! NOT!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> When it counts, Oregon can't play with the big boys. How have they fared in national championship games? Just wondering! Come on guys, try to spin it differently!


Same as most everyone else. Either they win or they lose. Lets face it guys, you have been slinging crap all year about Oregon, no respect for them, even if they won you'd be calling it a fluke. I don't recall your teams being there though so sit home and be bitter. I guess Auggie sucked in your opinion because he never won a national....

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

Beating someone to get to the "big game" isn't the same as winning it at least not where I'm from. Maybe Oregon is different. As far as the SEC y'all seem to be the ones super sensitive about them. Heck, enjoy it while you can!


----------



## John Robinson

After beating FSU so convincingly, and with the perception of Ohio State not being worthy, I think Oregon might have been overconfident while preparing to play OSU. They seemed to be in shock and a little flustered with dropped passes and fumbles early. After that they were just outmatched.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Beating someone to get to the "big game" isn't the same as winning it at least not where I'm from. Maybe Oregon is different. As far as the SEC y'all seem to be the ones super sensitive about them. Heck, enjoy it while you can!


Whats to be sensitive about? the BCS bias towards the SEC crap while still not perfect is better and the SEC showed how strong they are in their bowl games this year. 

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

There's no help for you Paul or schaefer! Have a good day.


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> There's no help for you Paul or schaefer! Have a good day.


Don't lump Schaeffer in with Paul , he talked trash all season, but when he lost he admitted it, congratulated OSU and kept quiet. Paul just can't move on. My take, like a lot of good teams Oregon had a great season, but they still need to make that last step to be truly great. Like the rest of us, there's always next year.


----------



## Tim Mc

Now that the SEC boys don't have Ohio st. to kick around anymore, you poor Oregon guys are gonna have all the fun directed at you. If OSU would have lost to Bama ALL of what you're hearing about being overrated and a product of ESPN hype would be squarely aimed at them. Only ten times worse. Like it has been for several years.
Here's some advice, you can't win the argument, at least in their eyes , so don't even try.
Know how you shut them up?
Win a championship!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

John Robinson said:


> Don't lump Schaeffer in with Paul , he talked trash all season, but when he lost he admitted it, congratulated OSU and kept quiet. Paul just can't move on. My take, like a lot of good teams Oregon had a great season, but they still need to make that last step to be truly great. Like the rest of us, there's always next year.


WTF? ROFL.... There is 2000+ posts in this thread and I have like 20 of them. I guess i'll go back to reading Junior handlers giving training advice on how to teach FF. 

Anyone know if I can use a choke chain in junior.....?

/Paul


----------



## schaeffer

"NOT", huh, Coach Mo, But Probably Less--the last time I heard that word used like that was my neighbors twelve year old daughter. Congrats, your really on top of it aren't you. Funny stuff.

You write as if winning the National Championship is all its about. Maybe thats the case with your thoughts, but it is so simple minded. But of course that alls one can expect from you. Florida State, TCU and probably another fifteen teams had great seasons. Of course, Oregon lost. Monday night they weren't the best team on field. We all know that. That being said, I would have liked to have seen a healthy Oregon team play OSU. But that ain't gonna happen. But to ascribe to a team the moniker----LOSER---shows what a small minded dick you are.


----------



## schaeffer

I might add Coach Mo, But Probably Less--that there is a lot of trash talk here. Trash talk is part of college football. Cutty has been on me for a number of slips, and a number of others here have done the same. It all in good spirited fun, but you CoachMo seem to take it to a new level, a real nasty mean spirited SOB I believe you are.


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, you calling someone "simple minded" is the epitome of the "pot calling the kettle black." You get on here and spout off how good Oregon is and blah, blah, blah. You cheerlead the anit-SEC crowd and bashed FSU, yet when Oregon chokes in the championship game (like they have done in previous attempts) you make excuses and deflect attention from their poor showing. As I've pointed out to you in the past, there is nothing "less" about me and if you ever make it down Louisiana just look me up! You're a real tough man sitting behind a computer screen! Until then go back under your rock or the bridge you live under and think about how great your Oregon Ducks are! Hah!


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, nothing mean spirited here just don't think I would like you any more in person than I do here on RTF. You calling someone a dick is about as juvenile as it gets. It seems that you sure like to talk a lot of **** but can't take it! I'm sorry I should have referred to you as a loser not Oregon!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> Jacob, there were people that felt the same way when they hired Saban. Who the hell is this guy? Didn't we just beat him in a bowl game?
> I was expecting a higer profile DC but you can't dispute the guys track record. Bama has had some good LBs and he has worked under a few pretty good Defensive minds. We will see. I kind of like the new blood, we needed a change.


He was fired at both places he had a DC gig. After 1 year for the gumps (Gave up 21 points to The University of Legitimate Morons in that loss.) he was fired. After 3 years @ Clemson he was fired. Something about giving up 70 points in an Orange Bowl against WVU. His only stint as a HC was a disaster @ Baylor. He was the LB coach for the gumps this past season. That was by far the least productive group of LBs I've seen for them in several seasons.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> Jacob, Looks like we will get Ed (Bae Bae) Orgeron anyway! I like that hire a lot!


I really like the hire. I'm assuming (Not a huge stretch.) that Brick will join Chief @ TAMU.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Schaeffer, you calling someone "simple minded" is the epitome of the "pot calling the kettle black." You get on here and spout off how good Oregon is and blah, blah, blah. You cheerlead the anit-SEC crowd and bashed FSU, yet when Oregon chokes in the championship game (like they have done in previous attempts) you make excuses and deflect attention from their poor showing. As I've pointed out to you in the past, there is nothing "less" about me and if you ever make it down Louisiana just look me up! You're a real tough man sitting behind a computer screen! Until then go back under your rock or the bridge you live under and think about how great your Oregon Ducks are! Hah!


The other championship they played for was hardly a choke. Auburn got lucky and they new it.

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

You're right, Paul. Oregon is actually the national champs! Sorry I missed that one.


----------



## coachmo

You're right, again Paul. In the 2011 BCS championship game Oregon really held their own statistically. Their rushing defense that averaged 117.6 ypg yielded 254 yards to Auburn, their offense had averaged 537.5 ypg amassed 449 vs. Auburn and they scored 23 points only slightly lower than their 49.3 ppg average. Sorry for my confusion. Anything else I missed about their victory against Auburn???


----------



## coachmo

Isn't funny that the winners of a game are the ones that always get lucky?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> You're right, again Paul. In the 2011 BCS championship game Oregon really held their own statistically. Their rushing defense that averaged 117.6 ypg yielded 254 yards to Auburn, their offense had averaged 537.5 ypg amassed 449 vs. Auburn and they scored 23 points only slightly lower than their 49.3 ppg average. Sorry for my confusion. Anything else I missed about their victory against Auburn???


 Ya and despite those numbers Auburn kicked a last second field goal to win. 

/Paul


----------



## Tim Mc

mngundog said:


> Based on performance I didn't think they should have made the playoffs, if you are looking for TV ratings, you needed them in.
> 
> Do you think OS will win?



Hey, where did you go? You were right, ratings were through the roof. But...who didn't deserve to be there again? 
Funny how folks disappear around here.

Bison rolled though. I have a niece at North Dakota, the great hockey school. 
-12 here this morning, can't imagine what it's like up there.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

coachmo said:


> Isn't funny that the winners of a game are the ones that always get lucky?


Who called Ohio lucky? Ohio played better. All I ever said is that Oregon played them tough and it was basically anyones game going into the 4th. You have continued to degrade and put down them despite the fact that win or lose, they were there. Where the heck was your team? Also, since your popping out invites to come see you, I'm game you better have the crawdads lined up and birds hitting the decoys when I get there. My favorite beer is "yours" so stock up......

/Paul


----------



## coachmo

You're invited. I can always get crawfish in season but the birds have been hard to come by this season. We do agree on the beer! My favorite is cold!


----------



## coachmo

I was actually pulling for Mariota. The young man seems like a class act. I was referring to luck in the rhetorical sense. Nothing you said about OSU.


----------



## John Robinson

As a PAC 12 guy I'll give congrats to Oregon for being the best in the west, drumming FSU (they could have choked there and really given anti PAC people something to harp about), and playing for the title. A few years ago I thought Oregon was all hype and gimmick, but now I know they have a bunch of really good athletes, that could block, tackle, run and play defense in any system. I truly believe that after the FSU game they got a little overconfident and didn't realize how tough OSU was. Not saying they could beat them, but Oregon just seemed sloppy even with the ball bouncing their way.

The thing about that system is there is no room for error, they go so fast a three and out last about a minute, so your defense is back on the field without any rest. Against a big, physical grinding team like OSU, that's a formula for disaster. I think if Oregon holds on to those two passes that were dropped, and they score touchdowns, the game might have been different. On the other hand, OSU stopped them in the red zone multiple times, that's just good defense. 

I'm already moving on to next year with dreams of USC beating Alabama, UCLA, Stanford (sorry Glenda), Oregon, Notre Dame and those two Arizona schools. Even if they do all that, they can't relax against anybody, there aren't that many cream puffs on the schedule anymore.


----------



## coachmo

John, OSU beat Oregon using good ole smash-mouthed football similar to that played in the SEC. Now there's something to talk about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> John, OSU beat Oregon using good ole smash-mouthed football similar to that played in the SEC. Now there's something to talk about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love smash-mouth football, but isn't that the SEC of the past? Seems OSU smash mouthed Alabama pretty good and LSUs defense wasn't the dominant D I remember from a few years ago. You can bad mouth Oregon for never winning the big one, but Paul does have a point in that this is not the year for SEC guys to go spouting off.


----------



## coachmo

I was making a joke!!!


----------



## John Robinson

coachmo said:


> I was making a joke!!!


Sorry, we need a different font color for sarcasm, tone of voice doesn't come across on the forum...


----------



## coachmo

John, I'm well aware that OSU is the best team in America and Oregon is not!!!!!


----------



## John Robinson

I've got to stay real humble, there will be a lot of SEC-PAC 12 tension released in that Alabama-USC opening week game. I honestly have no idea how it will turnout, but that is an awesome matchup of two traditional storied programs.


----------



## coachmo

Could be a good one for sure. Lot of tradition in that game from two storied programs.


----------



## schaeffer

all this downgrading of Oregon. Like I said, they were four major starters missing, plus nobody has mentioned the ****ty refereeing. The referees had their fingers on the scale and it played a part in changing the momentum. After one long gainer by the Ducks, the refs decide to start calling holding. On another play, the OSU player drilled Mariota in the grass and no call. And how about that fourth down play. Just prior the refs had a review about Marshal making into the end zone, but on that fourth down, the runner for OSU clearly had his knee down, but the refs gave them a great spot and no review. Couple that with the dropped passes by nonstarters and you have major game changers. The Ducks were forced out their rhythm and due as much to the refs as OSU. None of these factors are taken into consideration by the anti-Ducks and now the Ducks are a bunch of pretenders. Sour grapes by a couple SECers. At least Cutty and his FSU had some class


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, put the bottle down and let this go. It's alright. The ducks will be back next year! Stop whining. Excuses, excuses! They were a good team, not great but very good. How's that for you?


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> I've got to stay real humble, there will be a lot of SEC-PAC 12 tension released in that Alabama-USC opening week game. I honestly have no idea how it will turnout, but that is an awesome matchup of two traditional storied programs.


Is that the Dallas game this coming season? I might have to go to that. Good way to kick off the season.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Is that the Dallas game this coming season? I might have to go to that. Good way to kick off the season.


If you go I'll have to send you a "Fight On" T-shirt or hat before someone else talks you into "Roll Tide".


----------



## Denver

John Robinson said:


> I've got to stay real humble, there will be a lot of SEC-PAC 12 tension released in that Alabama-USC opening week game. I honestly have no idea how it will turnout, but that is an awesome matchup of two traditional storied programs.


Alabama plays Wisconsin in the opener next year in Dallas, not USC.


----------



## crackerd

Denver said:


> Alabama plays Wisconsin in the opener next year in Dallas, not USC.


And then 'Bama "student-body left"'s back to Jerry World for the 2016 opener vs. Southern Cal.

Hard to believe but that'll mark the 46th anniversary of a game between the same two teams that changed the face of college football. And, from having been there that night for the beatdown 'Bama got both physically and psychologically, I'm not exactly announcing a newsflash that it also changed the complexion of Crimson Tide football.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> And then 'Bama "student-body left"'s back to Jerry World for the 2016 opener vs. Southern Cal.
> 
> Hard to believe but that'll mark the 46th anniversary of a game between the same two teams that changed the face of college football. And, from having been there that night for the beatdown 'Bama got both physically and psychologically, I'm not exactly announcing a newsflash that it also changed the complexion of Crimson Tide football.
> 
> MG


2016, wow I remember that 1970 game like it was yesterday. Listened to it on the radio, Sam "The Bam" Cunningham. My mistake on the 2015 vs 16. I wonder who we open against next season, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> And then 'Bama "student-body left"'s back to Jerry World for the 2016 opener vs. Southern Cal.
> 
> Hard to believe but that'll mark the 46th anniversary of a game between the same two teams that changed the face of college football. And, from having been there that night for the beatdown 'Bama got both physically and psychologically, I'm not exactly announcing a newsflash that it also changed the complexion of Crimson Tide football.
> 
> MG


What happened in that game? That's about 3 or 4 years before I was old enough to understand football. Ok, I was six in 1970 .lol. I do remember the USC vs ND game in 74 I believe. ND was killing them at halftime , then Anthony Davis took the Second half kickoff to the house. USC came storming back to rout the Irish. Fantastic game!


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hey John --- Sam "Bam" Cunningham came from Santa Barbara. Played his ball here for Santa Barbara High. Wish he had chosen a California school a little further North. Crackerd --- you will remember this was when USC showed up with its all black backfield. Gave Coach Bear Bryant some food for thought after they went against all white Alabama. Sam has a younger brother, Randy Cunningham -- punter and quarterback.

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson

Glenda Brown said:


> Hey John --- Sam "Bam" Cunningham came from Santa Barbara. Played his ball here for Santa Barbara High. Wish he had chosen a California school a little further North. Crackerd --- you will remember this was when USC showed up with its all black backfield. Gave Coach Bear Bryant some food for thought after they went against all white Alabama. Sam has a younger brother, Randy Cunningham -- punter and quarterback.
> 
> Glenda


There's a great Showtime documentary on that game and how Bear Bryant and Coach McKay kind of conspired to arrange those two games and influence the powers to be to consider it was time to recruit black players into Alabama.


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
both kevin steele and ed oregeron are closers. they will be a recruiting juggernaught. if it is possible for lsu to sign better ahtletes than they have previously......these two will do it.

i agree with rbou on both points. give steele a chance, and change is *good* for lsu and chavis.

john r,
now at least you know you have an extra year to try. but cutty aint gonna wear a trojan t-shirt to jerry world, at least not a usc trojan t-shirt. i will be cutty's "official gear sponsor" for that one. however with proper consideration and selection. the right seminole t could fit in with either side color wise. this would save either or both of us $25.

the rest of you dip weeds,
today i go slash the grey duck limit early. then pull a big day for my clients. i get a text from the janitor that i need to help calm the football thread or it's gonna get shut down. i come in and check it and people are calling each other genital names and threatening to either fight and drink beer or go duck hunting and drink beer(i can't tell which?)

we must face that tim and the buckeyes sit high atop the world of college football. from their perch they look down on the minions(that's us). they offer the less fortunate an oppotunity to kiss their rings. we live in envy.

so everyone take a xanex and listen to this. it pleases me that everyone is enjoying the sec's losing record in bowl games this year. 7 and 5 is a terrible record. btw does anyone find it interesting that not one team who played any combination of auburn, lsu, mississippi st, ole miss or alabama in the last half of the season was able to bring the forces to bear to win a bowl game? think about it?

and since the season is over i am glad to FINALLY report that currently ALABAMA IS NUMBER 1.......in recruiting! RMFTR!


----------



## John Robinson

Ok only one question, what's a grey duck?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Greys are jawgwalls, AKA gadwalls.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Mc & Crackerd, are y'all ready for LSU to take over in recruiting?? LSU now has The Best Recruiting Staff. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/DellengerAdv/status/555495303210487809/photo/1


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Greys are jawgwalls, AKA gadwalls.


I never heard that, Gadwals are pretty boring. Seems like you southerners have a lot of cool nick names for everything. It's not that much fun up here in Montana, we're nothing but a bunch of serious Norwegian-German farmers.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> John Mc & Crackerd, are y'all ready for LSU to take over in recruiting?? LSU now has The Best Recruiting Staff.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/DellengerAdv/status/555495303210487809/photo/1


There is a big part of me that wishes SC had kept Orgeron as head coach. You've got a good one there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I never heard that, Gadwals are pretty boring. Seems like you southerners have a lot of cool nick names for everything. It's not that much fun up here in Montana, were nothing but a bunch of serious Norwegian-German farmers.


I donno. Greys either want to work with you or are soo dang skittish that they'll circle 40 times and never commit. There's a lake that we hunt where you do not let a solo jag land in the middle. That 1 grey will literally call every duck in. I like greys.


----------



## John Robinson

Ducks are way-way schooled by the time the survivors get down to you. They are so innocent and easy to trick up here, though they wise up pretty fast. Mallards are our most common duck by far with Widgeon a ways behind. Gadwall are kind of rare but being so drab we don't consider them any trophy. A late season Sprig or Green Wing Teal is kind of prized as is a Canvasback. I have never seen a Blue Wing Teal or Wood Duck in a lifetime of hunting. We get lots of divers, Redheads, Ringnecks, Scaup, Buffleheads and Goldeneye, but we only shoot divers on a slow day.

We froze up just before Christmas, effectively ending our season. Glad you guys have good shooting for awhile. I'm on the road to California Saturday for a few weeks of training and a few trials. Good luck to all of you the rest of the season and into the dog season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> There is a big part of me that wishes SC had kept Orgeron as head coach. You've got a good one there.


I wanted Clancy as DC with Ed O as The DL Coach. Was talking to my aunt who has season tickets. Needless to say today is light years better than yesterday. Ed O makes a huge difference.


----------



## roseberry

here on roseberry creek, lake guntersville, tennessee river, the gadwall feasts on our milfoil and hydrilla. the gadwall is both the easiest of all duck to kill and the most impossible. which, depends on the conditions and the educational status of the "grey duck" in question. when on the big river, in big water they are much more likely to be impossible. trying to out wit the educated grey duck is never a boring proposition. to consistently win one must employ decoy patterning and calling technique so non-traditional that the imaginations and creativities are always stressed.

if i hear a drake mallard, meeeeeeep.....meeeeeeep, big deal. call him, shoot him. 

if i hear a drake gadwall, do..dooot..d..doot..doo.dooot. if you call him he flares, if you don't call him he flares, he bumped on the decoys, he's too far let him circle one more time, dude they are coming straight in...awe we shoulda took that shot, and on and on and on. they can be soooo frustrating that is is rewarding when you get them where you want them. never boring here!


----------



## John Robinson

I haven't seen that with our local gadwall though we usually hunt small sloughs off the river. Our wariest birds are Pintails, they will circle and circle then fly off. Mallards come in pretty quick as do widgeon. Teal come screaming in from behind flying low like a flight of strafing P-51s.


----------



## mngundog

Tim Mc said:


> Hey, where did you go? You were right, ratings were through the roof. But...who didn't deserve to be there again?
> Funny how folks disappear around here.
> 
> Bison rolled though. I have a niece at North Dakota, the great hockey school.
> -12 here this morning, can't imagine what it's like up there.


I went ice fishing. Having watched the games, I still believe TCU got the shaft. Congrats on the win, hoping for a eight team sometime soon.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> here on roseberry creek, lake guntersville, tennessee river, the gadwall feasts on our milfoil and hydrilla. the gadwall is both the easiest of all duck to kill and the most impossible. which, depends on the conditions and the educational status of the "grey duck" in question. when on the big river, in big water they are much more likely to be impossible. trying to out wit the educated grey duck is never a boring proposition. to consistently win one must employ decoy patterning and calling technique so non-traditional that the imaginations and creativities are always stressed.
> 
> if i hear a drake mallard, meeeeeeep.....meeeeeeep, big deal. call him, shoot him.
> 
> if i hear a drake gadwall, do..dooot..d..doot..doo.dooot. if you call him he flares, if you don't call him he flares, he bumped on the decoys, he's too far let him circle one more time, dude they are coming straight in...awe we shoulda took that shot, and on and on and on. they can be soooo frustrating that is is rewarding when you get them where you want them. never boring here!


Perfectly summarized the joys and frustrations of hunting the oft' elusive Greys. They can decoy as beautifully as a first year mallard or circle you for days and then leave. Always leaving you claiming, "we should have taken them on that 18th pass". 

After shooting a bunch of grey ducks this morning and my drab black lab made a nice retrieve on a big full plumed drake I commented to my hunting partner that, "I kow some guys knock them but I think a drake gadwall is a pretty bird." I Love shooting them. 

John you are sure right about the education factor down here. 

Since this seems to have turned to a duck thread what's the limit on the green and yellow kind? Seems they decoy nicely in championship games and fold right up.


----------



## Migillicutty

As for the 2016 match up in Dallas(guess I'll have to wait a while, no one cares about watching bama beat up on wisky), I may have to go neutral so as to remain the unbiased and completely impartial judge of the teams on the field. I will of course post my findings in the 2016 version of the rtf football thread. 

I do know that the brilliant color Garnet can not be mistaken for Crimson or Cardinal by any but the completely untrained eye.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I do know that the brilliant color Garnet can not be mistaken for Crimson or Cardinal by any but the completely untrained eye.


but cutty, the lines can become blurred if you wash it a couple of hundred times or purchase from unlicensed flea market retailers.;-)


----------



## EdA

It's time for this thread to die, it has gone from hostile and venomous to warm and fuzzy.


----------



## roseberry

one day, "come down here and i'll whip that a$$$". that very evening we are buying each other t-shirts.

there aint enough O's in the word smooth to describe the calming effect ol' roseberry can bring to a tense situation!;-)


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> one day, "come down here and i'll whip that a$$$". that very evening we are buying each other t-shirts.
> 
> there aint enough O's in the word smooth to describe the calming effect ol' roseberry can bring to a tense situation!;-)


You should be a hostage negotiator...


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> You should be a hostage negotiator...


First, we need him to put all those extra "o"'s he brings to _*smooth *_to their best diphthong advantage by liaising with the Cow College in West Georgia on an agricultural arms procurement deal - which I'm sure roseberry's discretion will prevent divulging that, in reality, it's a formative-years' Saban quarterback development initiative.

MG


----------



## coachmo

Nothing wrong with a little ass-whooping!!!! I mean some people need it in the worst way!


----------



## schaeffer

RoseHoneyBerry, no worries. Haha, yeh, thats what I'm going to do---If I ever get "down there", tell my wife to hold on for a few hours, that I'm going to call this dude I got in a beef on the internet with about college football and go see him. Who knows, Coach Mo, But Probably Less, could be a 6'6", 280 pound behemoth. Its all pretty funny stuff and nobody should take it very serious. I don't.


----------



## coachmo

Schaeffer, Schaeffer, Schaeffer there you go again! Always the internet tough guy! It's you who sits behind your computer screen and uses terms like "small minded dick", etc. I don't ever remember making any threat to you except to answer your "But Probably Less" comment by stating to look me up if you are ever down in LA only for you to see if I'm "Less" or not. I don't pretend to know you or care to know you as you seem to be the sort of fellow that enjoys bantering behind a computer screen until you can't take it any longer and then your true colors shine through. I can assure you no I can promise you I don't take you seriously! How could anyone? Go ducks!!!!


----------



## huntinman

Time for some more smooooth talkin'....


----------



## coachmo

Bill, I've got to use the ignore button more!


----------



## schaeffer

Uncle, I give Coachmo and no need for you to respond. I take back all names: Small minded dick, mean-spirited SOB, hillbilly and wingnut. Its done. Leave it alone. Have a good day.


----------



## Migillicutty

Want to hear the difference between Mariota and Winston-Listen to this. 

http://www.975thefanatic.com/teams/eagles/2015/01/08/espns-trent-dilfer-joins-jon-and-sean

Cliff notes:

Mariota not NFL ready
Needs a year or two to develop
In those passing situations, 3rd and medium, RZ opportunities where scheme and tempo are non-factors Mariota struggles.

Winston off the charts in XO knowledge, at a graduate level at 17, extremely bright kid that lacks wisdom
Winston the best prospect since Luck, ready to go Day 1
Winston has the ability to make every throw, go through progressions, manipulate the pocket and throw guys open.

Exactly what I have been saying, but hey what do I know. I'm just a Nole homer. 

Did someone say crawfish?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Did someone say catfish?


Yeah, that was Manti Te'o. Come clean, 'Cutty! - are you his long-lost girlfriend? I mean, Deadspin's reporting now (Mariota put 'em up to it) that your old haunt Alligator Point, with its redolence of H'viiii-yee, might've been the 'Nole home(r) for your secret existence.

MG


----------



## coachmo

I can always catch crawfish during season!!! And man da good!!!!!


----------



## schaeffer

Cuddy, "lacks wisdom" is a huge factor. A good buddy of mine was a first round draft pick back in the eighties. He contends that a lot of times you can get away with having just great physical skills in college, but when you go into the NFL, almost without exception, what differentiates those that succeed and those that don't is the mental state.


----------



## John Robinson

Cutty; what's you best guess at where the two quarterbacks will be drafted? Not where you would draft them, but what you think will actually happen. Having watched both quarterbacks I tend to agree with you, but am scared as hell about Winston's maturity, mentally he's no Russell Wilson, that's for sure.


----------



## schaeffer

The work is that Chip Kelly is going to move heaven and earth to get him---fits in with his system. Mariota, not Winston.


----------



## Migillicutty

schaeffer said:


> Cuddy, "lacks wisdom" is a huge factor. A good buddy of mine was a first round draft pick back in the eighties. He contends that a lot of times you can get away with having just great physical skills in college, but when you go into the NFL, almost without exception, what differentiates those that succeed and those that don't is the mental state.


You missed the point. Lacks wisdom equals he has made some bad decisions but that is easily fixable. You didn't listen to what Dilfer said. He said "He is brilliant". Kid is off the charts in football smarts and is a great student. He doesn't just have physical tools, but if we are talking physical tools he is head and shoulders above Mariota in that category as well when it comes to what is needed in the NFL.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Cutty; what's you best guess at where the two quarterbacks will be drafted? Not where you would draft them, but what you think will actually happen. Having watched both quarterbacks I tend to agree with you, but am scared as hell about Winston's maturity, mentally he's no Russell Wilson, that's for sure.


That is tough because you never know what some crazy GM or owner will do. I mean Tebow was taken in the first round, and just so the gators don't think I am picking on Timmy Terrific, so did EJ Manual out of FSU. I wouldn't have touched either until the 3rd round at the earliest. 

That said, I think after the film is reviewed, the due diligence is done, the prospects get on the whiteboard at the combine, Winston will go top 3 and Mariota will drop, but probably not far enough for Kelly to move up and get him without paying too big a price. I think there is a very good chance Tampa takes Winston #1 overall. 

I also think the National Championship game hurt Marcus and not because they lost. It hurt him because a good defensive scheme plus a deficit forced Oregon in to obvious passing situations and Mariota was innaccurate and lacked pocket presence. These are essential for success in the NFL.


----------



## coachmo

I would venture to guess that Winston's on the field decision-making, physical ability, athletic ability and being a "winner" in almost all of his college games will far out weigh his off the field antics.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> you never know what some crazy GM or owner will do. I mean Tebow was taken in the first round, and just so the gators don't think I am picking on Timmy Terrific, so did EJ Manual out of FSU. I wouldn't have touched either until the 3rd round at the earliest.


'Cutty, what about Christian Poindexter (sic)? Between him, EJ and though I hate to say it, Weinke, FSU QBs heading into the NFL are starting to come off like linebacker busts from tOSU. (Don't worry, I ain't slighting 'Bama over QB misfires - just that none of their fringe failures have been as ballyhooed as your boys.) On the other hand, betcha Charlie Ward, if he'd gone the NFL route rather than to the NBA, might've been a different story in today's game.

MG


----------



## BonMallari

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, what about Christian Poindexter (sic)? Between him, EJ and though I hate to say it, Weinke, FSU QBs heading into the NFL are starting to come off like linebacker busts from tOSU. (Don't worry, I ain't slighting 'Bama over QB misfires - just that none of their fringe failures have been as ballyhooed as your boys.) On the other hand, betcha Charlie Ward, if he'd gone the NFL route rather than to the NBA, might've been a different story in today's game.
> 
> MG


You left out Danny Kanell....


----------



## Migillicutty

Weinke was in a poor situation. Chris never got along with Fox. They just never clicked. I think he had the skills to do it but he also didn't mind the 24 mm to hold a clip board and not get beaten up. He has a good gig at IMG academy now and is just counting his money (baseball and football). 

I haven't followed Ponder or EJ as closely. I know Ponder has struggled at Minnesota, but who hasn't of late? EJ just wasn't ready in my opinion. He is one of those that is great in the film room and on the white board but that doesn't translate as well on the field. Just couldn't process as well under fire. I don't think he is a complete wash yet. I have always though he was drafter way higher than he should have been which overvalued him. 

QB in the league is tough. Lots of intangibles that factor in but a few prospects stand out as guys who have the most potential to be successful, Winston is one of those.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> You left out Danny Kanell....


Kanell was a 4th round pick and won the NFC east title as the starter for the Giants. Played in the league 6 years. Don't think anyone ever thought he was going to be a super star in the league.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> You left out Danny Kanell....


Oh, man. My bad - _*he's*_ bad. Bad both at what he did for a living then, and at what does for a living now.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Oh, man. My bad - _*he's*_ bad. Bad both at what he did for a living then, and at what does for a living now.
> 
> MG


The one voice of reason in a sea of hypocrisy doesn't make him bad at what he does now.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> The one voice of reason in a sea of hypocrisy doesn't make him bad at what he does now.


'Cutty...'Cutty...you're fading out. I t_hink _I'm hearing



> The one voice of Reece Davis and Mark May giving him a 'C' in hypocrisy makes "Cornpone-ell" come across even worse at what he does now.


MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Ahh, Mark May, one of the biggest hypocrites of them all. Also do they have him sitting on a fence post? That voice sure gets high when he gets excited.


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Want to hear the difference between Mariota and Winston-Listen to this.
> 
> http://www.975thefanatic.com/teams/eagles/2015/01/08/espns-trent-dilfer-joins-jon-and-sean
> 
> Cliff notes:
> 
> Mariota not NFL ready
> Needs a year or two to develop
> In those passing situations, 3rd and medium, RZ opportunities where scheme and tempo are non-factors Mariota struggles.
> 
> Winston off the charts in XO knowledge, at a graduate level at 17, extremely bright kid that lacks wisdom
> Winston the best prospect since Luck, ready to go Day 1
> Winston has the ability to make every throw, go through progressions, manipulate the pocket and throw guys open.
> 
> Exactly what I have been saying, but hey what do I know. I'm just a Nole homer.
> 
> Did someone say *crawfish?*


No... I think it was crablegs. Sorry.


----------



## Migillicutty

huntinman said:


> No... I think it was crablegs. Sorry.


Way to bring it skrong


----------



## huntinman

Migillicutty said:


> Way to bring it skrong


You want skrong? Here's skrong.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zNLGLkqYyug


----------



## schaeffer

huntinman, that's funny stuff. That youtube and other interviews makes one wonder where this "super intelligence" rap comes from, but again, maybe that's not fair to the kid and he is in fact real bright.


----------



## Migillicutty

Schaeffer be careful, one could say the same about your posts! 

Don't worry about Jameis I am sure all those guys like Dilfer and George Whitfield are just biased or lying about his intelligence. 

huntinman the joke kind of loses its effect when the previous post already used it. You went from skrong to lame.


----------



## roseberry

be careful, you guys border on stereotyping this kid. he was a 4.0 student. what will you say next? he likes to eat "skrimp", he may get and endorsement with "boorrrrrrick" like manning and if you don't think he's smart, just "ax" him. sad!


----------



## Marvin S

Were I a GM looking at these guys I'd have a few thoughts like this - the last guy who came out & was #1 that was as physically imposing 
as this guy was Vince Young & we know how that turned out. Cam Newton is still out to jury. This weekend the playoffs will feature QB's 
with rings that went in the 6th, the 3rd & what round did Rodgers go? Unless the last need on the team picking him is QB they are better off
trading that pick for multiple picks that can strengthen the franchise. Maybe the Redskins would like to try again, that is if they have any 
picks left after RG III. 

The Big 10 (or 12) 11 teams in the top 50 by NFL valuation methods. From what I see you get into cupcake country over 40. 
The ACC has 5 teams 40 or under with only 9 teams under 50. Sam Jankovich, former AD at Miami had the philosophy that you spread 
your big games out in the schedule, play cupcakes in between, have a healthy team & rank high. Were I a GM I would question FSU's SOS 
& though JW looks to be a big strong young man, were I to draft him early I would recognize it came with higher risk. Mariotta will be lucky 
if he can get into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Were I a GM looking at these guys I'd have a few thoughts like this - the last guy who came out & was #1 that was as physically imposing as this guy was Vince Young & we know how that turned out. ...though JW looks to be a big strong young man, were I to draft him early I would recognize it came with higher risk. Mariotta will be *lucky if he can get into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper*.


Marvin, after you documented that 63-yard drop-kick of your youth - believe you said it sailed clear over the Corn Palace, whose decor that year had it ringed by 52-foot-7-inch defensive linemen in leather helmets assembled from ears of Indian corn, right? - I've taken your comments very literally. So by a college quarterback "get(ting) into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper," do mean growing and prospering like this guy?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, after you documented that 63-yard drop-kick of your youth - believe you said it sailed clear over the Corn Palace, whose decor that year had it ringed by 52-foot-7-inch defensive linemen in leather helmets assembled from ears of Indian corn, right? - I've taken your comments very literally. So by a college quarterback "get(ting) into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper," do mean growing and prospering like this guy?
> 
> MG


You have a great memory - beyond that I do not understand anything in your post  .

Where did Adam Vinateiri go to college?


----------



## Migillicutty

Started at West Point finished at South Dakota State.


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> Were I a GM looking at these guys I'd have a few thoughts like this - the last guy who came out & was #1 that was as physically imposing
> as this guy was Vince Young & we know how that turned out. Cam Newton is still out to jury. This weekend the playoffs will feature QB's
> with rings that went in the 6th, the 3rd & what round did Rodgers go? Unless the last need on the team picking him is QB they are better off
> trading that pick for multiple picks that can strengthen the franchise. Maybe the Redskins would like to try again, that is if they have any
> picks left after RG III.
> 
> 
> The Big 10 (or 12) 11 teams in the top 50 by NFL valuation methods. From what I see you get into cupcake country over 40.
> The ACC has 5 teams 40 or under with only 9 teams under 50. Sam Jankovich, former AD at Miami had the philosophy that you spread
> your big games out in the schedule, play cupcakes in between, have a healthy team & rank high. Were I a GM I would question FSU's SOS
> & though JW looks to be a big strong young man, were I to draft him early I would recognize it came with higher risk. Mariotta will be lucky
> if he can get into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper.


Don't disagree with much here except I think Winston is a rare prospect in the mold of the Mannings, and Luck. He is one of the rare prospects that has shown he can do it at a very high level in college(in a very complex NFL style system). He also faced 5 top 20 defenses this year. His numbers improve in obvious passing situations. He performs at an extremely high level when pressured. Rare qualities that can't be taught. The greats have the ability to not only have an extremely high acumen for the X's and O's, but also, and this is what truly separates them, is their ability to process that on the field it with amazing speed. His ability to process is off the charts. He will go top 5.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> You have a great memory - beyond that I do not understand anything in your post  .
> 
> Where did Adam Vinateiri go to college?


I think Glenda is unique amongst us old timers in understanding crackerd's post. I try hard and am about 30-40% on getting his abstract humor.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Started at West Point finished at South Dakota State.


What other NFL great went to SoDak State? Played for the Eagles!


----------



## mngundog

Marvin S said:


> What other NFL great went to SoDak State? Played for the Eagles!


If you really know your SD football history, who was Vinatieri's backup?


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Don't disagree with much here except I think Winston is a rare prospect in the mold of the Mannings, and Luck. He is one of the rare prospects that has shown he can do it at a very high level in college(in a very complex NFL style system). He also faced 5 top 20 defenses this year. His numbers improve in obvious passing situations. He performs at an extremely high level when pressured. Rare qualities that can't be taught. The greats have the ability to not only have an extremely high acumen for the X's and O's, but also, and this is what truly separates them, is their ability to process that on the field it with amazing speed. His ability to process is off the charts. He will go top 5.


I'd like to see him have a successful career. One thing I notice here is that the guys doing well also have some sort of family 
unit that has their back. Mama Lynch & Mama Sherman are very public figures locally, when Lynch was accused of ??? by
some babe Mama Lynch said "Hey I know what goes on, I've never seen this person around" & it disappeared quickly after 
being looked into by the cops. 

Honey Badger - Odds on favorite for the following years Heisman only he was no longer in school. Plays for the AZ Cardinals
now as Patrick Peterson's family got him straight. Not all families are as solid as the Mannings. 

It's not only Football that needs family support.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I think Glenda is unique amongst us old timers in understanding crackerd's post. I try hard and am about 30-40% on getting his abstract humor.


Actually that puts you in a high deciphering percentile, John. But let's review for Marvin's edification

Originally Posted by *crackerd*Marvin, after you documented that 63-yard drop-kick of your youth - believe you said it sailed clear over the Corn Palace, whose decor that year had it ringed by 52-foot-7-inch defensive linemen in leather helmets assembled from ears of Indian corn, right? - I've taken your comments very literally. So by a college quarterback "get(ting) into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper," do mean growing and prospering like this guy?​


Marvin S said:


> You have a great memory - beyond that I do not understand anything in your post .


The Corn Palace - it ain't the memory, it's the experience, Marvin! Everybody should have it at least once, or better yet once a year. And what do y'all do with the exterior of the Corn Palace out there in Mitchell every year? Why, change it to a new theme, with the proviso that the murals surrounding the building *are made of ears of corn*. Right?











I mean, this may have been a past Cow Palace mural paying tribute to your leviathan length drop-kicker










Not telling you anything you don't already know, but that gets you up to 50% understanding right off the bat for this particular exchange.

As for a quarterback going into a system where, as you put it, he could "grow and prosper," I merely asked if you meant that *literally*, growing and prospering like say, Jared Lorenzen, 6-4 and a conservative 320 pounds, a/k/a the Pillsbury Throwboy










who apparently, after winning a Super Bowl ring as a backup to Eli Manning, _*outgrew*_ the Giants system, wouldn't you say? However, as the link above, he can still fit into a program - even if it's not tailor-made for his appetite - and perform at a high level.

Thus bringing you up to speed (and putting you in the *100th* percentile), Marvin - any other questions?

MG

PS Looks like the video clip about Jared Lorenzen's playing ability is introduced by three gentlemen who might not rate consideration for judging the NRC - at least in *your* judges' book of merit, Marvin. My apologies for that memory.


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Actually that puts you in a high deciphering percentile, John. But let's review for Marvin's edification
> 
> Originally Posted by *crackerd*Marvin, after you documented that 63-yard drop-kick of your youth - believe you said it sailed clear over the Corn Palace, whose decor that year had it ringed by 52-foot-7-inch defensive linemen in leather helmets assembled from ears of Indian corn, right? - I've taken your comments very literally. So by a college quarterback "get(ting) into a program that will give him time to grow & prosper," do mean growing and prospering like this guy?​
> 
> 
> 
> The Corn Palace - it ain't the memory, it's the experience, Marvin! Everybody should have it at least once, or better yet once a year. And what do y'all do with the exterior of the Corn Palace out there in Mitchell every year? Why, change it to a new theme, with the proviso that the murals surrounding the building *are made of ears of corn*. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, this may have been a past Cow Palace mural paying tribute to your leviathan length drop-kicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you anything you don't already know, but that gets you up to 50% understanding right off the bat for this particular exchange.
> 
> As for a quarterback going into a system where, as you put it, he could "grow and prosper," I merely asked if you meant that *literally*, growing and prospering like say, Jared Lorenzen, 6-4 and a conservative 320 pounds, a/k/a the Pillsbury Throwboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who apparently, after winning a Super Bowl ring as a backup to Eli Manning, _*outgrew*_ the Giants system, wouldn't you say? However, as the link above, he can still fit into a program - even if it's not tailor-made for his appetite - and perform at a high level.
> 
> Thus bringing you up to speed (and putting you in the *100th* percentile), Marvin - any other questions?
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Looks like the video clip about Jared Lorenzen's playing ability is introduced by three gentlemen who might not rate consideration for judging the NRC - at least in *your* judges' book of merit, Marvin. My apologies for that memory.


I watched those videos, I love that guy! And it's pretty cool that the Giants took a chance on drafting him, even made the team. I a giant, roly-poly competitor.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> The Corn Palace - it ain't the memory, it's the experience, Marvin!


Thanks for the clarification & the rekindle of many fond memories! The Corn Palace of my youth was New Years dances & the big bands:
Welk, Brown, Miller, etc that came in for Corn Palace week. It's also the place that 4,000 people showed up to watch 4 little high schools 
with an average attendance of 75 students battle it out for the right to play in the state Basketball Tourney. Watched the Lakers of MPLS 
fame: Mikan, Mickelson, Skoog, Martin & Pollard, a 5th white guy about 6' 5" who wore pads on his elbows as he kept injuring them on the rim 
of the basket Play a local team in exhibition. Neat thing about a place like that is you learn to appreciate the little things in life much more
than those who have a constant diet of entertainment. 

I now go back for my HS class reunions - made 49, 51, 55 & will go this year for 65, god willing. It's a much different place today than 
then. We used to drive through the stubble pre bird season with a jeep & a flashlight & knock enough roosters in the head to can about 
30 quarts of pheasant every year. Unleaded pheasant cans quite well !

There is a farmer that raises the colored corn on contract. Sometimes when the harvest is not so good there is a lot of yellow in the scheme.


----------



## duk4me

EdA said:


> It's time for this thread to die, it has gone from hostile and venomous to warm and fuzzy.


Bumped for Dr. Ed. lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Coach O & The Dream Team Recruiting Staff are doing serious work.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Coach O & The Dream Team Recruiting Staff are doing serious work.


Are they going up against your man Brick Haley at Alabama, or has that not been announced yet?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

1: That's not my boy. 

2: He's still in an admin gig @ LSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob is LSU taking a small class this year because of scholly numbers or are they looking to finish strong? Looks like one EE and only 16 in the class so far. Lot of quality in the class just low numbers. 

Of course I'd be remiss if I didn't point out that bama and FSU have the highest average star rating and sit at 1 and 2 in recruiting. I'm pretty excited about the EEs FSU got this year. Derwin James will be starting in the secondary next year and Cambell is going to add great size and speed to the WR corp. Phillips will bring a big physical presence to the wr corp. A lot to like about all these guys. They tore it up at the UA game. Have a few big time guys that if we can close 2 of the three I'll be ecstatic with this class. Will be Jimbos best class yet. If we didn't get any more Id be just fine with the class as it stands right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They're trying to finish strong. They had 10 official visitors for the weekend (Some committed to LSU earlier in the process.). There are no issues as far as scholarships. I suspect they will finish strong from the DL, OL, & WR positions. Curious to see if Nic Brossette stays committed to LSU. It's not a need, but it's certainly a very nice addition if he stays in The BR.


----------



## BonMallari

ESPN sources are reporting that Lane Kiffen is the front runner for the OC position for the SF 49ers


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> ESPN sources are reporting that Lane Kiffen is the front runner for the OC position for the SF 49ers


coach kiffin deserves this oppportunity!;-)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> coach kiffin deserves this oppportunity!;-)


It would seem that he would be a perfect fit, behind by 6 with 3 or 4 minutes left at the opposition 40 with a big offensive line and two big NFL ready running backs and he calls a deep pass from his passing suspect QB which turns into a pick 6 thereby effectively ending the game.


----------



## roseberry

dr. ed,
now you have done it, i have thrown up a little in my own mouth for the second time about that play calling! at least this time it didn't taste like knob creek and a long ride home!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Best Offense in team history & it's not good enough????

Maybe if Kirby Smart wasn't soo completely baffled by the spread offense, they play Oregon.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Best Offense in team history & it's not good enough????
> 
> Maybe if Kirby Smart wasn't soo completely baffled by the spread offense, they play Oregon.


Best offense = getting the job at hand done, statistics are meaningless when you lose.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Best Offense in team history & it's not good enough????
> 
> Maybe if Kirby Smart wasn't soo completely baffled by the spread offense, they play Oregon.


jacob,

you, of all people understand dr ed's observation. leonard fournette should have had more carries/touches in the second half against notre dame. right?

after the first quarter derrick henry had 60 yards rushing. derrick henry should have had more carries/touches in the game against ohio state in my opinion. urban meyer gave the ball to ezekiel elliot when he was on pace to gain 240. saban/kiffin did not.

is the best offense in team history good enough? sure it is. but someone must still recognize the best part of it for use at the proper time.;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Best offense = getting the job at hand done, statistics are meaningless when you lose.


The defense was gashed for 537 yards. That's on Kirby Smart.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> 
> you, of all people understand dr ed's observation. leonard fournette should have had more carries/touches in the second half against notre dame. right?
> 
> after the first quarter derrick henry had 60 yards rushing. derrick henry should have had more carries/touches in the game against ohio state in my opinion. urban meyer gave the ball to ezekiel elliot when he was on pace to gain 240. saban/kiffin did not.
> 
> is the best offense in team history good enough? sure it is. but someone must still recognize the best part of it for use at the proper time.;-)


I agree with you on the LF thing. Heck, he was benched. Still, 3rd & Chavis gave up another late game winning drive. 

I thought Derrick Henry should have had some more carries. I maintain that the play calling was good. You have a 5th year Senior who knows to throw it away on 1st down. That was inexcusable on Blake's part. 

All that said, the fact that your team's defense (Much like mine.) couldn't get a stop when it needed one, is what cost them the game. 

I would be concerned with Kirby Smart's inability, or perceived inability, to stop a spread offense. Rest assure, I'm very concerned about LSU's hire @ DC. I'm hoping talent can cover up schemes.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Holy smokes. I know it's The League, but did y'all watch that game?? I don't even believe it.


----------



## Migillicutty

What a crazy finish.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Holy smokes. I know it's The League, but did y'all watch that game?? I don't even believe it.


Why not, Jacob? As soon as GB had to put the Great White Hoax Hawk on the field, it was all over. Even getting five turnovers, even leading by two touchdowns with three minutes to play, even with the Packers mostly throughout controlling the game (if only by default because of Seattle's ineptitude) - even with all that, as soon as No. 50 showed up on the field, I knew it was all over. The Hoax, the Jonah, the arguably worst defensive player ever to get into the league, was all over the field and never where he was supposed to be (and if he had been, Marshawn Lynch would've just shredded him like crepe paper). Hoax was everywhere and nowhere - like, you know, in pass coverage, wait a minute, in run coverage, no, in no-man's land against the punter on the fake FG who became the first at his position to ever throw a touchdown pass in playoff game. And voila, with the nowhere man No. 50 back there bumbling in his boots, Russell Wilson's got carte blanche on the read option. Play it forward, Hoax - you've been an extraordinarily awful presence in the Packers defense over the years - and probably singlehandedly kept them out of five Super Bowls. So, while you had plenty of help from the special teams coach who picked the (hah) hands team for Seattle's onside kick and elsewhere on the sidelines (Mike McCarthy, be sure and go to Mass for the feast of St. Blaise to combat future choking spells), well done, AJ Hoax, on your own "contributions" to keeping GB home again for a sixth time.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Holy smokes. I know it's The League, but did y'all watch that game?? I don't even believe it.


It's there MO .



Migillicutty said:


> What a crazy finish.


Hungry players come to win! & right now they are all hungry.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> It would seem that he would be a perfect fit, behind by 6 with 3 or 4 minutes left at the opposition 40 with a big offensive line and two big NFL ready running backs and he calls a deep pass from his passing suspect QB which turns into a pick 6 thereby effectively ending the game.


There was 4 minutes left in the third quarter, they were at their own 35 and it was third and 7 . He called their bread and butter play to their all-world wr. Worked all year but OSU dropped their DE underneath when they felt it coming. Was he out-coached? Probably.
We're the Alabama players out-played? Definitely. 
Having trouble getting your head around that aren't you?


----------



## duk4me

EdA said:


> It's time for this thread to die, it has gone from hostile and venomous to warm and fuzzy.


Just for the heck of it bumped for Dr. Ed again.:razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU is finishing very strong in this class. I think 23 will be the number they finish with.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob didn't they sign the number one lineman yesterday?


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Jacob didn't they sign the number one lineman yesterday?


don't worry tim, he can be "coached down".;-)


----------



## EdA

LSU, football version of MLB Rookie League, if they're good enough they leave for the NFL before they become academically in eligible


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Jacob didn't they sign the number one lineman yesterday?


Eh, he's very raw. Mikey D was talking about him Thursday or Friday. He is obviously a gifted player with very quick feet. It would be assumed he will be the LT after Jerald Hawkins leaves.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, he's very raw. Mikey D was talking about him Thursday or Friday. He is obviously a gifted player with very quick feet. It would be assumed he will be the LT after Jerald Hawkins leaves.


jacob,
what's the world coming to? doc and i can't get you a little fired up this morning? did you have a date last night?;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Just an insanely frustrating day @ the office. Waiting on a call to really change things for me in that department.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> don't worry tim, he can be "coached down".;-)


One of the better posts on this thread .


----------



## roseberry

the tide wins another national championship in recruiting!!!!!!!!

BFD;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> the tide wins another national championship in recruiting!!!!!!!!
> 
> BFD;-)


Not so fast. John Robinson's Trojans have the number one class per rivals. Haven't looked at ESPNs rankings. 

Most of the usual suspects racked up with solid classes. My Noles took a small class and managed to have a top 3 haul. 5 5 stars doesn't hurt. Highest average star rating. Jacob's tigers closed well and finished with a top class. The warchickens pulled in a good class, and chump had some big time recruits follow him to the plains at the dismay of gator fans everywhere. Which is particularly delightful to me.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> the tide wins another national championship in recruiting!!!!!!!!
> 
> BFD;-)





Migillicutty said:


> Not so fast. John Robinson's Trojans have the number one class per rivals.


Roseberry was obviously understating the importance of this "national championship" (see "BFD") - what he meant to trumpet was 



> the tide wins another national championship with rare show of melodrama-free recruiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Not so fast. .


i go to bed too early every time!;-)


----------



## Buck Mann

Migillicutty said:


> Not so fast. John Robinson's Trojans have the number one class per rivals. Haven't looked at ESPNs rankings.
> 
> Most of the usual suspects racked up with solid classes. My Noles took a small class and managed to have a top 3 haul. 5 5 stars doesn't hurt. Highest average star rating. Jacob's tigers closed well and finished with a top class. The warchickens pulled in a good class, and chump had some big time recruits follow him to the plains at the dismay of gator fans everywhere. Which is particularly delightful to me.


I can assure you no Gator fans are dismayed at this class. The final signings exceeded all of our expectations. As of 3 weeks ago we only had 8 commits. To finish with 19 and a class ranked 20-23 is more than anyone expected. All of us expected those kids to follow Muschamp. The only disappointing thing about it was hearing all of the negative recruiting he did. I kind of thought he might be above that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> LSU, football version of MLB Rookie League, if they're good enough they leave for the NFL before they become academically in eligible


About that, riiiigggghhhhtttt. Kendall Bussey, a TAMU commit from yesterday, decided to talk some noise. According to him, TAMU will tear up LSU in DV on Thanksgiving Night this year. The problem with that, besides the fact LSU hasn't lost to TAMU since Bill Clinton's 1st term as President, is the fact that LSU & TAMU play on a Saturday night.


----------



## Migillicutty

Only 7 players ranked over 3 stars and one hasn't sent his LOI and may not. That one is probably the best player in the class. Your rival up state has more players than that including 4 5 stars already enrolled, working out and attending spring practice. But hey if you and your fellow gators are satisified with that class, I think that's great. Shows me expectations are dropping in hog town and mediocrity is becoming normal. That too delights me.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> About that, riiiigggghhhhtttt. Kendall Bussey, a TAMU commit from yesterday, decided to talk some noise. According to him, TAMU will tear up LSU in DV in Thanksgiving Night this year. The problem with that, besides the fact LSU hasn't lost to TAMU since Bill Clinton's 1st term as President, is the fact the LSU & TAMU play on a Saturday night.


Talking smack without having actually done anything seems to be an instant affliction of those associated with TAMU.


----------



## coachmo

Milligillicutty, it appears that those associated with the Aggies both young and old like to talk smack!


----------



## Franco

I don't waste too much time following signing day. Many of those players will either become academically ineligible, leave early for the NFL draft or be a disappointment. I'll get excited about CF in August.

That's because College Baseball is but one week away!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Winston was at the combine this week and blew everyone away. Like I said during the year once people have a chance to be around him they see what he is all about and like the guy. It helps that his football IQ is off the charts. Every report coming out of the combine has been overwhelmingly positive, and those analysts who were on the fence now say he is the top prospect in the draft. 

"I think he's probably the smartest player I've ever interviewed," he told me.
_Ever?_
_"_Ever," he responded. "Football IQ as good as I've ever seen."

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ubts-in-nfl-combine-interviews?is_shared=true


said Mariucci called Winston "the most astute X's and O's guy that he's ever put on the board" for his draft breakdowns. 
"He was not only answering the questions that Steve was throwing at him but anticipating what that question might lead to next and answering that question before Steve even posed it," Eisen said.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...ucci-jameis-winston-most-astute-xs-and-os-guy


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

still putting lipstick on a pig i see. you would think a guy who steals crabs could run faster

/paul


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> Winston was at the combine this week and blew everyone away.


Really? Some other quotes from scouts:


> Has had numerous run-ins with the legal system. "Someone will take him in the first round, but how could you even let that guy in the building?" another scout said. "The second law of thermodynamics basically is the more ways something can happen, the more likely it is to happen. That's true of players. The more ways they can (expletive) up, the more chances they (expletive) up. This guy's got a lot of stuff that would lean him more likely to be a bust than a good player."





> "If he doesn't (mature) he won't be playing football," a third scout said





> Tested poorly with 4.97 40, 28½ vertical jump


The scariest is from Jamarcus himself:


> "They're really going to find out the type of person I am. Character is not about what you do when you're around people. Character is what you show when no one is looking. I believe if they do a hard, hard investigation into Jameis the person, they will find out that I'm a good guy."


So when people are around, you get up on a table and recite obscene memes and we all know what happens when he thinks nobody is looking....


----------



## Migillicutty

Links? Was that before or after the combine and was it from someone who interviewed him because every report I've seen and I've seen a lot are positive from those who actually sat in the room with him. The NFL network stuff has been glowing. Yes everyone knows he made mistakes off the field and that is the only reason there is any question as to if he will be the number 1 overall pick but he did a lot to overcome that this week. As I said he would. It's funny how haters still want to hate even in the face of the overwhelmingly positive comments from those who saw him throw or interviewed him. 

Yeah his 40 time was "slow" not unexpected. The best three QBs in the league all have slow 40s. They don't care about his 40.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, everything your scouting report reads on Jameis Win*nocent*ston is undoubtedly true, but as for having him as my NFL team's quarterback, or even on the roster, well, let's just say it wouldn't even rate as crisis of conscience for me. No way would Win*nocent*ston come to Green Bay without losing me as a...as a_*n*_ owner (I would burn my shares). Even if the Packers were so forlorn that Lynn Dickey was still the starting QB for them at 64 years old, and the Bucs were willing to offer the No. 1 pick in the draft in exchange for AJ (the ever-anemic Great White Hoax) Hawk, I still wouldn't want any part of ol' Jambalaya Crab Legs. Perception is the reality here, rebutted nefarious image and discounted 40-time though you will. The NFL will have to be on (further) damage control from Day 1.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

When he is winning rings no one is going to care that a once immature college kid walked out of publix with his hooked up crab legs or screamed an internet meme in public. All that will matter is him throwing dimes and winning games. It doesn't seem that anyone brings up Peyton's sexual harassment case when talking about him these days.


----------



## coachmo

Migillicutty, maybe that's the problem! Just sayin!


----------



## Casey A

Migillicutty said:


> When he is winning rings no one is going to care that a once immature college kid walked out of publix with his hooked up crab legs or screamed an internet meme in public. All that will matter is him throwing dimes and winning games.


25 Td's to 18 Int's aren't going to win him many games let alone rings in the League. He may have gotten away with it in the ACC, but the NFL is a little different. 

And it isn't necessarily the offenses that people are concerned about off the field (although the rape allegation was a big issue, and I like how you left that out) it's his lack of maturity and questionable choices he made that is concerning to owners and GM's. I do agree that he has unbelievable football IQ. He just needs to figure it out off the field. He will be the number 1 pick, I just don't agree with you about the "throwing dimes and winning rings" as if it's that easy at that level.


----------



## Migillicutty

I left it out because 3 investigations didn't find any evidence. Time to move on. 

The only people concerned are the people that don't know him or haven't looked in to it, and fans, lots of fans are experts on his character, as evidenced here.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> Migillicutty, maybe that's the problem! Just sayin!


Maybe, but maybe it's ok to do some dumb stuff when you are a kid and learn and grow from it. Sure hope all the people ridiculing didn't make any mistakes or break any laws growing up. Hope they never had a few too many and got behind the wheel endangering people's lives. Just sayin!


----------



## coachmo

I was referring to a systemic problem not Winston in particular! Don't be so sensitive!


----------



## Casey A

If the teams weren't concerned, they wound't be asking him the questions in the interviews. Now we both don't know exactly what is being asked in his interviews, but I'd be comfortable betting they are asking about his maturity and off the field issues at least a little bit. They don't don't make that type of investment without doing their research. 

Like I said, He WILL be the number 1 pick more than likely. I just hope he stays out of trouble.


----------



## roseberry

he should run for president. or maybe senator from mass.

how is amari cooper doing at the combine? i have read nothing about any of it.


----------



## Casey A

I didn't see him in any drills, but they were talking a lot about the receiver from WVU I believe, White? He ran a 4.32 and looked really good catching the ball. Amari is still probably the #1 receiver in the Draft but White really helped himself out.


----------



## Migillicutty

White had a very fast time but Cooper ran sub 4.5 which is what he needed to do. They are top two WRs but I think Cooper will go first.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

of course they are going to praise him publicly. secretly they want marriotta

/paul


----------



## joeyrhoades

I will have to say "GO TIGERS"

and not LSU or Auburn.

I am a Clemson Tiger Alumni, so that will forever be my team.


----------



## Migillicutty

coachmo said:


> I was referring to a systemic problem not Winston in particular! Don't be so sensitive!


Yeah I know. I got it, and it is a valid point. I wasn't being sensitive if it came across that way. I totally get where you are coming from, but not sure Winston is a good example.


----------



## Migillicutty

joeyrhoades said:


> I will have to say "GO TIGERS"
> 
> and not LSU or Auburn.
> 
> I am a Clemson Tiger Alumni, so that will forever be my team.



Dabo hauled in another good class. Clemson should be pretty sporty next year if they can keep that young QB healthy. He is looks like he is going to be a good one.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Dabo hauled in another good class. Clemson should be pretty sporty next year if they can keep that young QB healthy. He is looks like he is going to be a good one.


SI had an interesting stat - coming out of HS The SeaHawks averaged 2.4, the Patriots 2.3, yet they both played 
in the SB. Apparently there is a lot more coaching & desire that makes the guys who play on Sunday?


----------



## Migillicutty

http://www.nfl.com/combine/story/0a...e-coronation?campaign=Facebook_writers_silver


----------



## RookieTrainer

There is, however, a great deal of evidence that those "investigations" did not seem to be too interested in actually finding any evidence.



Migillicutty said:


> I left it out because 3 investigations didn't find any evidence. Time to move on.
> 
> The only people concerned are the people that don't know him or haven't looked in to it, and fans, lots of fans are experts on his character, as evidenced here.


----------



## Migillicutty

No there isn't, but keep running with the nyt narrative. They have a stellar record of getting it right.

I'm sure one of the most respected jurists in the history of the Florida bar would take offense to your summation.


----------

